# Occatoberfest - No occahol w/out ID ;__;



## Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

-=The Friends of Occa Club!=- ​
The occa fanclub was founded on the principle that occasionalutopia is the most awesome member on all of NF.

1. She has the best username on all of NF. occasionalutopia > You.
2. She is a hot girl and looks great in a miniskirt!
3. Her animated gifs are absolutely hilarious.
4. She is the supplier of fanart to the masses!
5. She's the most dedicated moderator on all of Naruto Forums.

So join today! The Fat Asian Kid compels you.

A word from Our Founder:





			
				Askani said:
			
		

> I'm [relinguishing the owner title] under 3 conditions:
> 
> 1. I must have the full title:
> "the Founder/The Occatard: Askani"
> ...


Well Askani, being that I'm her beloved koibito, I would have had to overthrow and assassinate you at some point anyway. Glad to have it, thanks. =D

*
Ichiban baka number one!
occasionalutopia

All members are EQUAL!

Member much more equal then the others/occa's beloved: 
 Kiri no Kunoichi (T3H UKE! <3)

Member significantly more equal then the others:
Abfluvver

Founder Guy: 
Askani (THE Occatard!)

Honorary Member:
 The Fat Asian Kid! 

Members! Ichiban occa bakas in gold:
The Scenester (Orochimaru baka)
Sharingank
Moe 
(chou music baka + Keira hair-rapee)
Sayoko 
(occa's smexy wife and mother to their forcibly-adopted son Vash)
Aethos
Ronin
Devu-sama
Hinatafanboy
AFI (freakshow mascot)
Kno7
Keira (Naruto baka + moe hair-raper)
Kagakusha (yaoi mascot - uke)
Charlie_K
nigggs (mini skirt baka)
ShikaShikaBoomBoom
Axass
MechaTC (Poolboy)
Ben Plante (KabuBitch)
Donkey Show (Camwhore-kun <3)
Sunrider (Uberwang o_O)
Ryu (Yaoi-hime |\^__^/|)
Terramare
TenshiOni
jkingler
FewAgainstMany
aman_melles
narutofanatic
Zerolok
Utz
reznor
Ninamori (PL)
Mizura
Naru-chacha
Giro the Ramen Man
Lord of D
Frito Bandito
Shadow
Norb
chocobo
Naota
tmmyc
ItachitheOmnipotent
Jordy
Spectrum
(occa's incestous/masturbatory clone wife)
Last of the Uchihas
Gooba
Sunshine and Gasoline
Reaper of Souls
Raffi-Kun
NaraShika125
David Gale
organizedcrime
OniTasku
Takeo
Kaede
Setoshi™
raziu
the deathberry
limays1990
Shroomsday
9Tail-Hokage
Lynxe
Deery
Yasha Ong
Dokuro
jef88
Teszandrus
Sacred Link
QuoNina
Drunken Master
Kiiroi Senkou
Ruri
*​

A word from occa about the ask function of this thread:
*Ask occa! Disclaimers:*

# I reserve the right to leave questions unanswered, unanswered ones most likely being overly stupid/inane/personal ones. Smartarses who ask me to attempt Advanced Calculus will particularly be inevitably disappointed by absolutely irrelevant answers.

# I am not liable for anything that happens as a result of being inspired by/action taken based on my answers. So no, when I tell you it's legal to walk around naked in Azerbaijan at the hours of 2pm-4pm and your arrest clues you in on the error of my assumption, _it is still not my fault._


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm soooooo in too


----------



## sharingank (Feb 7, 2005)

Yay!! An FC for Mel-chan!!! XD Of course I'm joining!!!

 for Mel!! I LOFF JOO!!! XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Askani (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, oh, and welcome.


----------



## abfluvver (Feb 7, 2005)

Ooooh!
I love her!
*BIG FAT LESBO KISS* <3333


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2005)

I love it when she pimps me 
Im so in s teh Mel


----------



## Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

Yuriness! >=D


----------



## Askani (Feb 7, 2005)

cool, now any one of you guys want to be co-owners? i need two.


----------



## Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

That's me. I shall execute my non-existant co-owner duties faithfully.


----------



## Askani (Feb 7, 2005)

and by non-existent, you mean a thrilling and compelling duty which takes courage and bravery to accomplish...or do u actually mean non-existent?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 8, 2005)

WTF? I have an FC? XD XD

Guys, you prolly thought you'd never hear me say this (considering the horrorshow .gifs you've seen), but I am officially *EMBARRASSED*. XD 

... 

Oh and abf MUST be co-owner. It's only right >D _*blows big fat lesbo kiss back*_


----------



## Sayo (Feb 8, 2005)

yeh the GIF's are amazing, occa rules, im in x]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 8, 2005)

::tackle glomps N@Sc and goes off to find the KnK FC (I've procrastinated long enough XD) ::


----------



## Sayo (Feb 8, 2005)

woohoo! 1 happy family ;D


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2005)

I shall join of course!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 8, 2005)

*gnaws Aethos-kun pervo-Oro style* 

Last-minute hasty nastiness, in the spirit of my trail of horror:


It's not so much funny as it is disturbingly possible really. Ah Rock Lee, such is the power of youth >D

I'm going out of state for Chinese New Year celebrations like - NOW. XD Won't be back till Sat. The hentainess will have to hibernate till then, unless abf or someone else decides to pitch in and hold the fort while I'm away.

I LOFF YOU ALL!!! ::  and gropes ::


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 8, 2005)

My minion >D

I'll join =]


----------



## Sayo (Feb 8, 2005)

Ronin said:
			
		

> My minions >D


groupie luv ;O


----------



## Devu-sama (Feb 8, 2005)

....................


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 8, 2005)

Ever so tired.... :xp; Hi ya'all


----------



## Sayo (Feb 8, 2005)

hello... (:


----------



## Askani (Feb 8, 2005)

EVERYONE CHECK THE UPDATE IN THE FIRST POST. Start posting the art and spread the word about this noooow!!!!


----------



## Devu-sama (Feb 8, 2005)

........................


----------



## Askani (Feb 10, 2005)

Where's the artworksss  , i'd have thought at least abfluvver would post an artpiece ! Where r u ppl????


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes we all need smexy Mel-chan artwork XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm back! It's so good to be home, I hate my relatives ing

Anyway sorry Aethos-kun, no dodgy Mel-chan artwork to show (unless you count the new av), but I guess you could settle for dodgy Mel-chan instead (see below).

I find it pretty amusing that the _founder_ of my FC thinks I'm a guy XD It's ok Askani, many people have made that assumption before, but this is an FC _about_ me (supposedly, but I'm starting to think all member-oriented FCs are brilliant excuses for spam convos - speaking of which, people, start some inane chatting dammit XD) - I'd better take a proactive step and set things straight.

I am a girl:


(And no I DO NOT dress like that in public, the whore getup is to drive home the point.)

More proof I am a girl:



And there you go


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2005)

OMG MEL-CHAN THOSE ARE SMEXY! ::get's fire in eyes::


----------



## Askani (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL, u got me. U definitely got me. I did thought you were a guy, sorry! Hey, that just shows my true character! I love ppl not by their appearances (or sex), but by their personality (jeez, is it obvious that i'm trying to redeem myself?). That's why i love occasionalutopia...HER personality (also, now finding out she has a hot body doesn't hurt, no? jk). OK, back to a more serious topic. Occasionalutopia, how would u feel to hold the contest in another section, so more ppl can come. Create a new thread, sticky it, and have ppl compete with there artwork. Maybe u, me, and someone else become the judges. Not many ppl will notice this thread because not many ppl go to the non-naruto fanclub section. What do u think?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2005)

Well haven't you gained the fanboys now Mel-chan...


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2005)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Well haven't you gained the fanboys now Mel-chan...



excuse me... I AM the origianl Mel fanboy   

show respect _beeyatch_! XD


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> excuse me... I AM the origianl Mel fanboy
> 
> show respect _beeyatch_! XD



Oh yeah! Well... uhhh.... NYEH!


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2005)

OMG!!! THOSE PICTURES!!!

*dies*


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 12, 2005)

You're like... fine,

Daaaaaaaaamn


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

*nosebleed*


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 12, 2005)

-gives KK a mop-

Clean up on ailse 4 =\


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you Ronin. -__-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Askani - no harm done, unless you count the pictorial evidence I needed to prove my gender (sorry guys XD).

And about this ...


			
				Askani said:
			
		

> Occasionalutopia, how would u feel to hold the contest in another section, so more ppl can come. Create a new thread, sticky it, and have ppl compete with there artwork. Maybe u, me, and someone else become the judges. Not many ppl will notice this thread because not many ppl go to the non-naruto fanclub section. What do u think?


Fine by me  An Admin/Smod would have to sticky the thread in the relevant section (IF it warrants a sticky), I have no powers outside the sections I mod. I understand what you mean about the lack of traffic in the non-Naruto FC section as well - it took me quite a while to realise there was a Ronin FC 

And Aethos-kun, special as you are, moe _is_ the original occa fanboy XD _*hlomps moe*_ (how 'bout that hlomp gif eh?) And now I shall be off to watch Naruto 121 and some Beck w/ my sis


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Occa... you're as smexie as your signs and avi's  

*Stare's for another 15 minutes at those pics... )

*Still staring in awe...*

^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Zankk Kyuu Scene! XD That new Orochi gif in your avvie is absorbing in a weird psychedelic way


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah... it is... hehe. Still have yours in my pms hun, I'll be saving it and using it soon again 

*awesome... pics... must look away....*

hotness and all

cough...cough... who said that?!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

I r t3h embarrassed XD I'll prolly take the pics down soon, leaving images of myself on the net even sans face makes me uneasy. I blame this "Why you shouldn't post your picture on the internet" fwded email thingo which showed images of this fat Asian kid's head being superimposed on all sorts of things for my squickiness about photos :darn


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

>.< thanks Mel, i shall remove all pics i have all thanks to horrific image you have induced  upon my innocent mind!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Welllll I don't think it's that bad if you're a guy - I reckon girls' pics would more prone to misuse XD I'll do a Google search and see if I can find that fat Asian kid joke thing to forward you XD


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

NO DONT SEARCH FOR IT YOU 3VIL WOMAN!! XD i dont need any more mental images!!!


----------



## Blackrose (Feb 12, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Occa... you're as smexie as your signs and avi's
> 
> *Stare's for another 15 minutes at those pics... )
> 
> ...



Yea, I was just browsing through threads and I saw occa's Oro/Ken animation. Laughed my ass off. XDD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

*NYAHAHA. I FOUND IT.* And they added MORE to the series too! >D (the original batch of pics stopped at the dancing gif XD)

The Fat Asian Kid!

And I'm glad I'm not completely worthless. I gave Blackrose an ab workout at least ^_~


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

XD XD XD!!!!!! LMAO!!! omg XD thats insanly hilarious! :rofl



PRICELESS


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Occa, ya evilness is getting to me woman  . 
Gonna check out link


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 12, 2005)

AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Holy shit, that is like... 

Oh 
You
God 

=\


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

See moe, I told you it wouldn't hurt  (well I didn't, but ...)

And that, my dears, is why I posted pics sans face XD Except Aethos-kun got special treatment, because well, Aethos x Mel is practically canon so it's only right XP)


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Those pics are indeed crackin' me up. Ok. I wa gonna post my pic today but after seeing this... maybe I won't


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

aww  now we wont to get to see teh scenster..

though i look dumb in all my pics XD i doubt anyone will make me look worse


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

moe, piccie, now! XD (if it's in the piccie thread, link me - I'm too lazy to wade through it XD)

Scene, if you're a guy I reckon it's alright (nvrmind the fact that the example in the link I posted was a guy and I just want to see all your faces XD XD).


----------



## Blackrose (Feb 12, 2005)

LMAO!



The dancing one was great too.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, ^that's a good one. 
Occa, moe, I shall post my pic perhaps today since ya'r so curious .


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moe, piccie, now! XD (if it's in the piccie thread, link me - I'm too lazy to wade through it XD)



AY COMMANDER! XD
be warned im a cam whore 

MEMBER"S PICTURE DISCUSSIONS
MEMBER"S PICTURE DISCUSSIONS
MEMBER"S PICTURE DISCUSSIONS
MEMBER"S PICTURE DISCUSSIONS


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Feb 12, 2005)

i shall join, yes yes i shall


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> The dancing one was great too.


The dancing one keeeeled me XD


			
				Scene said:
			
		

> Occa, moe, I shall post my pic perhaps today since ya'r so curious


Link me when you do 

moe you are *SO ADORABLE!!! <3* You remind me of a more boyish version of Maxwell (the neo-soul crooner) and I loffed the Hendrix piccies (I see they were understandably popular XD).

s HFB @ most patient gfx-er ever XD


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

XD nothing beats me playing hendirx! It automatically gives me 500+ cool e-points!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Blasphemous as it sounds, you look better than Hendrix (re: Maxwell reference). And your smile is adoorraaaable!!! No wonder everyone loffs you


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 12, 2005)

hello lemme join


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Blasphemous as it sounds, you look better than Hendrix (re: Maxwell reference). And your smile is adoorraaaable!!! No wonder everyone loffs you



 <---------- me 24/7 XD s teh Mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Hullo AFI! (always meant to listen to that band but never got around to it XD) Askani will add you to the list once he gets here 

When you '' it takes on a whole new better meaning now cos I know exactly how you look when you grin! KAWAIIIII!!!!!! :s moe back::


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Occa's FC...*drools*
I am in. =]


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

XD what kawai! and why arent any of the girls in the forums that seem to think im smexy living in Louisiana!!! 

Jack is here!!!  heyyyyyyyyyy bro~~~


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Hullo Jack! Only because it's you. 35 days 4 hours 3 minutes and 15 secs to carpal tunnel, you can do it!

moe >( Who's the sheila in Louisiana distracting you from your fanboyism of me?


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Aniki! *manly glomp*
Thanks Occa. ;D


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

MEL!!! How can yuo even doubt my eternal and undieing fanboyism towards you!!

O my weak heart, thou has been broken by teh mel ;_;


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Still here  
Beholding and saying hi to Kaga ^^


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello Scen. ^^

Aniki, don't be sad.
*pats Moe on the head*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

hehe. So what's up? I'm kinda bored. Gonna eat some candy *yum*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Mmm candy. I just had some Godiva chocolate ^_^ Nothing's up really - I am busy drooling at some Kakashi fanart but that's about it.

And what does a "manly glomp" look like anyway? :/

moe, I forgive you because of the awesome mod family pic. Your MSPaint skillz > my Photoshop skillz :amazed


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

A manly glomp is something that I can't convey to a girl. ;D


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And what does a "manly glomp" look like anyway? :/



me and Jack are close...
I shall leave it at that  



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moe, I forgive you because of the awesome mod family pic. Your MSPaint skillz > my Photoshop skillz :amazed



THANK YOU GOD FOR BLESSING ME WITH SUCH UBER SKILLS!
and thank you too windows *pats the pc*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

Manly glomps ey... I know a thing or two about that  (what the...)

Occa, can I some of that chocolate? I kinda feel the need to it, I'm outta candy ><


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

*hands Scene the Godiva* Just as well, it's not like the crap I eat goes to my boobs anyway >.< Damn Orihime :darn


			
				moe said:
			
		

> me and Jack are close...
> I shall leave it at that


Yaaaaoooiiii!!!! >D


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

What!? Moe and I are bros! 
Silly you. ;P


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yaaaaoooiiii!!!! >D



I <3 him!!!
Jack..
TAKE ME NOW!!! XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Didn't stop Itachi and Sasuke >.>


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I <3 him!!!
> Jack..
> TAKE ME NOW!!! XD



Aniki! I told you already...in private! ;P


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah Jack, come on!

you know you want to uke for me


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

This is getting interesting... go kaga 

And thanks for the choc occa ^^


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 12, 2005)

O_O;

. . . . . .


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

You are very welcome Scene ^_^

*occa leans back in satisfaction @ moexKaga* (A little way to the left moe, and Kaga, buck that way a bit higher - perfect.>D)

*e-gropes Ronin to make him stay and watch*


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Aniki, you're tarnishing my good name! ;D


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 12, 2005)

-pokes forks into eyes-

X_X


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Aniki, you're tarnishing my good name! ;D



SILENCE BEEYATCH! *cracks whip* 
>=D


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 12, 2005)

You have a good name Kaga? 
I always thought you were one of them nasty guys


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

THAT'S more like it moe! >D 

occa is happy as may have figured out yet ANOTHER way to steal Ronin's zanpakutou >D


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

>.< sry for over spamming that thread


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not mad at you moe, realising I've racked up over 1k+ posts just squicks me  At least here posts aren't counted XD


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

Its okay I understand  *looks at his post count* whoppssssyy~!

but argh!!! my idotic brother, he took the car and he isnt answering his phone, how am I suposed to go to the jazz club now?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Siblings = X( Reminds me of the time my bro took ALL my Pumpkins cds w/o my knowledge, only to have me find them and see them all scratched and scuffed. Needless to say I didn't let him know when I got some hard-to-find SP singles :/


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

My brother is giving away my cds to his friends and doesnt even remmeber who he gave most of the cds too

and he traded Nick Drake's "Pink Moon" for a P.Diddy cd...I swear I was so close to beating the living daylights out of him >.<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

Holy crap  Nick Drake for P. Diddy = instant death X( I will never forgive him butchering Every Breath You Take.


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Aniki, I hope you're not talking about me.  :sad


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 12, 2005)

oooh you can count me in this club


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Holy crap  Nick Drake for P. Diddy = instant death X( I will never forgive him butchering Every Breath You Take.



if i had a gun and I was in NY when diddy planned to record it, I swear I wouldve shot him right there in the spot.

and dont worry Jack, your my Fav. unrelated sibling i have


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

I hope he isn't Jack, because a P Diddy fan w/ an Ishida av is just wrong 

Hullo Kno7 XD It's been bothering me for a while - but where the heck is that screenshot of Team 7 in your sig from? Is it 101?

Edit:


			
				moe said:
			
		

> if i had a gun and I was in NY when diddy planned to record it, I swear I wouldve shot him right there in the spot.


And that is one of the reasons I will always loff you


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I hope he isn't Jack, because a P Diddy fan w/ an Ishida av is just wrong



Indeed, I would disown him   



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Edit:
> And that is one of the reasons I will always loff you



I woff you tooo!!!


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

NO! I would never do such a heinous thing. ;D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 12, 2005)

^You secretly listen to Air Supply don't you? ^_~

Prolonged yuriness w/ KnK = I'm spent. No seriously, sleep-deprived and must turn in XD

:: hlomps moe and s Jack and takes off clothes ::


----------



## KK (Feb 12, 2005)

Umm .... uhhh.... *nosebleed* XD
Bye Occa. =]


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

Jow all and bye Occa (hits himself... too late :darn)


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

..

XD good night Mel sweet dreams


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

yo moe!! Rockin' smiley man!


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

XD hey Scen! whats up mate ?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

Not much. boredom and therefore posting here and there  everything awright with you?


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah same here, its a slow day, but i cant complain. Anything is better than having a hectic day.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

sure thing. slow= good. Just relax and sit back man ey =)

EDIT/ I'm so happy you guys!!! ing ing  
The number of my posts... yay   

I actually made one hell of a 666th post:

*Page of my 666 th post XD XD XD*

*hihi*


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

ooo, why I didn't see this club sooner
sign me up


----------



## Askani (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, i've been out for the past two days and here u guys are having a party without me! Time to catch up a bit:


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I r t3h embarrassed I'll prolly take the pics down soon, leaving images of myself on the net even sans face makes me uneasy. I blame this "Why you shouldn't post your picture on the internet" fwded email thingo which showed images of this fat Asian kid's head being superimposed on all sorts of things for my squickiness about photos :darn


I have no idea what you're talking about. I now officially love the fat asian kid! 


			
				moe said:
			
		

> if i had a gun and I was in NY when diddy planned to record it, I swear I wouldve shot him right there in the spot.


Am i the only one hearing the "Back to the Future" background theme song? I'm so there with u moe.


			
				The Scenester said:
			
		

> sure thing. slow= good. Just relax and sit back man ey =)
> 
> EDIT/ I'm so happy you guys!!!
> The number of my posts... yay
> ...


LOL, u r indeed one weird fellow, i like it!

Welcome Hinatafanboy, Afi, Kno7, and Keira! Oh, and i'm making the fat Asian kid an honorary member. In honor of finally seeing Mel's pic (well, everything beside the face), i will post a pic. It's about time i think:


Laugh and you will suffer a Thousand Years of Pain


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Am i the only one hearing the "Back to the Future" background theme song? I'm so there with u moe.




comarde, allow me to shake your hand!   



			
				Askani said:
			
		

> Laugh and you will suffer a Thousand Years of Pain



WTF!!!! man you look exactly like my friend back home! i swear! and your looking good mate


----------



## KK (Feb 13, 2005)

Aniki, do you say that to everyone?  :sad


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Aniki, do you say that to everyone?  :sad



*glompas the jack* i swear! everyone looks like my pals back home!

but you have a special spot Jack me boy


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *glompas the jack* i swear! everyone looks like my pals back home!



heh, maybe they are teh evil twins XD


----------



## Askani (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh crap, moe, we look kinda alike...or am i just completely racist, saying that only because we are probably the only black narutards (and damn proud of it too!)


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Oh crap, moe, we look kinda alike...or am i just completely racist, saying that only because we are probably the only black narutards (and damn proud of it too!)




BLack power   



and im not a narutard, i prefer the term *occatard*


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

or maybe musictard would suit you best also, moe XP


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> or maybe musictard would suit you best also, moe XP



XD thanks for giving me a new custom title  , i was going to go with "Stone free" to suit my avy , but that one is much better


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

lol, you always had that title  *points to avy and sig*
....is that bob marley 0___o


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> lol, you always had that title  *points to avy and sig*
> ....is that bob marley 0___o



yes , yes it is   

is something wrong with him? o.O


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

no no, it was just an instant reaction ^^;;;
you know, the hair XD


----------



## Askani (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm taking off my "Thats not Mayonnaise" name, and putting in Occatard. Sorry moe, but i'm stealing your idea. BY the way, what's your fav. bob marley song, moe? Mine is Redemption Song for sure!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

Yo y'all. Moe, love that new avi


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> no no, it was just an instant reaction ^^;;;
> you know, the hair XD



HEY!!! *DONT.DISS.TEH DO​*  XD

lol i bet you looked exactly like your avy when you saw my avy   

i want my hair as long as this 




			
				Askani said:
			
		

> I'm taking off my "Thats not Mayonnaise" name, and putting in Occatard. Sorry moe, but i'm stealing your idea.



THIEF A THIEF!!!!!!!   

okay but you have to say that i had the idea first when her royal Mel-ness logs back on  


			
				Askani said:
			
		

> BY the way, what's your fav. bob marley song, moe? Mine is Redemption Song for sure!



dude..its marley..EVERY SONG is my fave song !


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

*mental image hairdo approaching* lol, I wish I could see you with that hairdo. You would look like a copy of bob marley XD

I'm so tired of hearing the same bob marley cd over and over again, thanks to my stepdad <_< I even dreamt me having BM crazy hairdo x____X


----------



## Askani (Feb 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> dude..its marley..EVERY SONG is my fave song !



:sigh: everytime i ask someone their fav bob marley song, they say the EXACT same thing.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey scen, what up? XD i see you joined the anti-Valentine day FC   



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> *mental image hairdo approaching* lol, I wish I could see you with that hairdo. You would look like a copy of bob marley XD



XD i already have braides, just not that long   
NaruIno2



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> I'm so tired of hearing the same bob marley cd over and over again, thanks to my stepdad <_< I even dreamt me having BM crazy hairdo x____X




OH!!! i shall make you my new music pimping project!
what music do you like?


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> :sigh: everytime i ask someone their fav bob marley song, they say the EXACT same thing.



lol i know, which is why i said that to annoy you   

my fav song is *Waiting in Vain*, I just love how emotionally infused bob's voice is in that song and *Could You Be loved* the jamacian version of *U2's Sunday Bloody Sunday* . I also like *Jammin*, just a cool kick back andd relax beat, loads of fun while im laying lazly on my couch reading Charles Dickens


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

well moe, I like jpop, jrock, rock, hip hop and bob marley's style of music (forgot the genre *shrugs*)
*looks at your pics*
how cute!! *plays with your hair*



			
				moe said:
			
		

> *imagines Keira with BM hairdo* bhahwhahahah1!! XD
> lol just teasing, im listening to jimi hendrix right now
> 
> OH!!!! i shall make you my new music pimping project!
> what music do you like?



lol, that was a nightmare, trust me 0_0

music pimping project? what you have in mine you evil musictard? XP


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> well moe, I like jpop, jrock, rock, hip hop and bob marley's style of music (forgot the genre *shrugs*)



Reggae   



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> *looks at your pics*
> how cute!! *plays with your hair*



*purrrsss* this is always happenign to me since i braided it 6 months ago XD
im not objecting mind you 



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> lol, that was a nightmare, trust me 0_0
> 
> music pimping project? what you have in mine you evil musictard? XP



heheheh check your pm in 3minuts and 37 seconds >=D


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

Yo!  what's up y'all? I'm about to post my pic yet I hesitate. What to do what to do... :darn


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

*cries* have to go now, gotta go to sleep <_<
I'll see you guys tomorrow s
moe, thanks for the rep, you really made a difference there XD

oh and tell me about that music pimp project of yours, I'm really curious >XD


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

ah scen if you dont comfortable posting you dont have to mate, we all know your a smexy beast


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

Waw... thanks mate. Hehhehe.  Nah, gonna post it 
But no laughing or I will kill you .... gently >D


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> *cries* have to go now, gotta go to sleep <_<
> I'll see you guys tomorrow s
> moe, thanks for the rep, you really made a difference there XD
> 
> oh and tell me about that music pimp project of yours, I'm really curious >XD



*sniff* we shall miss joo!!!  sweet dreams ^.^

WATCH AS I REP YOU AGAIN!! 
er.. cant rep you untill i rep more ppl >.>

music pimp project is a term i use to describe the innocent members I unleash my cd collection on >=D  i just sent you a pm explaining the whole project XD


----------



## Keira (Feb 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Reggae
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reggae... oh right, is that here in PR, we have a different kid of reggae ^^;; I'll see if I can give you a WAV clip or something XD

I luv rasta hair, it's so cute. In other words, you're my new hairy pet >D



			
				moe said:
			
		

> *sniff* we shall miss joo!!!  sweet dreams ^.^
> 
> WATCH AS I REP YOU AGAIN!!
> er.. cant rep you untill i rep more ppl >.>
> ...



that's so nice, s bye

thanks again for the rep   


I got the pm, I'll try to get my lazy ass to dl tomorrow
*kicks 56k*

now bye for real *waves*


----------



## Askani (Feb 13, 2005)

i love the remix of hotel california that bob did. Scenester, poooost it!


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> I luv rasta hair, it's so cute. In other words, you're my new hairy pet >D



 im A-okay with that!



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> that's so nice, s bye
> 
> thanks again for the rep
> 
> ...



*points at his connection* T1    bwhaha*cough*hahaha!

lol have a great day tomorrow dear ^.^


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!! I did it, I posted my pic :
Help....


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

hey scen! digging the hair mate! wow you'd make one hell of an oro cosplay man


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

You serious???    Waw. Thanks man. Manly . And I was so worried. I don't like pics that much; they don't make me manly enough... :darn.

I'm thinking about cosplaying... ^^.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

ah mate dont worry about it! Im as unphotogenic as could be  but your looking good 

I want to smex you


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I want to smex you



I should quote that for th rest of my life...  
Thanks again mate. Next time gonna post some 'lighter pics'


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> I should quote that for th rest of my life...



planning to put that in your sig? XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

I am moe, I am. Hell, I should do it now ^^


----------



## thedemonfox (Feb 13, 2005)

man this convo runs fast when your working on stuff XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

Tell me about it - this is my little refuge yet I log on not knowing what the hell is going on XD

Askani, you are so repped for making Fat Asian Kid an honorary member XD P.s. - I think you forgot to add Kagakusha to the members list as well - how can one half of my yaoi mascots (moe and KK) be forgotten? >D

Hullo everyone  And I have to disappear again - need. food. bad. Be back in a bit hopefully ^_^


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> :im A-okay with that!



I know you are XDDDD




			
				moe said:
			
		

> *points at his connection* T1    bwhaha*cough*hahaha!
> 
> lol have a great day tomorrow dear ^.^



so evil ;_; *kicks you*
don't make fun of us 56kers  :sad  XDD

thanks, right now I'm late so I have to get going. I hope I don't get embarassed today by that stalker at school.  if I do then vday sucks for me big time XP 


*notices mel's post*
the queen has arrives *bows* lol
and a  for every1 *waves* bye


----------



## Askani (Feb 14, 2005)

Oops, sorry about that kagakusha. Damnit, i got to go to school now without any papers being done this weekend, oh how i love life. I'll talk to u guys later in approx. 6 hrs 11 min. and 54 seconds...53..52...


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Hee-haw. And yes, I ditched school today .

I'm tired...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

Ditching school is awesome. Just don't flunk out


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah. I know. Gotta get myself together. Just didn't want to see a certain person today.
Today is a bad day. Occa dear, can you give me a hug :sad...


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

aww scen, valentine blues mate? hang in there pal, its all meant to work out for the best ^.^, just give it time and give it space, the horizon might seem bleak but its bound to get sunny sooner or later *hugs him*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

Here you go: 

Poor moe had a bad day too, maybe he'll tell you about it later if he stops by this thread :/

Edit: Ah, speak of the devil! :: hlomps moe:: XD


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Here you go:
> 
> Poor moe had a bad day too, maybe he'll tell you about it later if he stops by this thread :/
> 
> Edit: Ah, speak of the devil! :: hlomps moe:: XD



devil? but i have an angelic bob marley avy! *points at it* 

i need a shitload of coffee and chocolates today to put me in a jolly mood


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

^ Amen to that moe, I need me some literal sugar too - my uni hasn't gotten back to me about some major decisions that could decide whether I go apeshit for the rest of the week :darn


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Waw moe... you're mah hero man . Manly . And thanks for the hug smexie Occa 

I just bought myself some sweet chocolate and a bit of wine. Gonna relax on my own while listening to music and let the world pass be by. yeah.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

oh god >.< not you too Mel! crap why do they mess with us intr. students so much?

ah we need some positives thoughs in this place, isnt Bob Dylan's scratchy vocals in his latest cd Love & theft just a joy to hear? I simply love Po boy and Sugar baby 

*"Sugar Baby"*

_I've got my back to the sun 'cause the light is too intense
I can see what everybody in the world is up against
Can't turn back, you can't come back, sometimes we push too far
One day you'll open your eyes and you'll see where we are

Sugar baby get on down the road, you ain't got no brains nohow
You went years without me, might as well keep goin' now_


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

I know, being an international student blows >.> We pay heaps more for tuition, boost foreign nations' economies, yet get stuffed around and sometimes even treated like second-class students even though their unis depend so much on foreign students for funding (especially Britain) :/

And yeah, Love and Theft is beautiful ^_^ His voice calms me. And I was wondering why he didn't bother to record To Make You Feel My Love earlier, his voice may not be the best, but I thought his gravelly style made it rather poignant.

@Scene - you sure know how to enjoy the good life


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah i hear you loud and clear, LSU has 38000 students, over 18000 are international, if we left the whole univeristy willl be in a jam.

Yeah, dylan's voice is so wonderful, it has such a soothing effect. over 40 yrs of music, Id do anything to meet the man ^.^

lol scen, enjoy mate


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

What does LSU stand for moe?  Louisiana State U ? XD


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> What does LSU stand for moe?  Louisiana State U ? XD



*gives here a cookie and a hlomp* correct!

*U IZ T3h smartypants* XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Hehe. That's right. Someone wants some wine XD ?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG moe, my powers of deduction R T3h Roxorz!  

I don't drink Scene, I'm one of the few people who abstain from alcohol because I honest-to-goodnessly don't like the taste (and the after-effects aren't great either obviously). I only ever drink when "forced" to (e.g. wedding toast). But you can proffer some to moe and get him tanked so he can yaoi away w/ KK later >D


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> OMG moe, my powers of deduction R T3h Roxorz!


ding indeed tehy iz!! XD


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I don't drink Scene, I'm one of the few people who abstain from alcohol because I honest-to-goodnessly don't like the taste (and the after-effects aren't great either obviously). I only ever drink when "forced" to (e.g. wedding toast).


and the similarites between us occa just increase  . I hate alchocl, plus the fact I have a Dr. Jackal & Mr. Hyde complex when it comes to drinking. Ive seen ppl do so really dumb things when they were drunk (Mardi Gras. a number of girls wanted to smex me ). Plus I really dont like to look like a baka (though i look like one anyhow XD) but the idea of me doing something completely out of character freaks me out.


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> But you can proffer some to moe and get him tanked so he can yaoi away w/ KK later >D


OMG occa, your powers of deduction R T3h Roxorz! 

but I dont need to be tanked to yaoi KK >=D 
*cracks whip* ohhhhh jackkkkkkkyyyyyyyy~~~~


----------



## KK (Feb 14, 2005)

Did someone just call me? =O


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

moe, you were SO asking for it with a flaming torch bigger than Ben Affleck's ego w/ that KK statement >D

And you're Muslim aren't you - I thought Muslims abstained from alcohol altogether?


----------



## KK (Feb 14, 2005)

Occa! =O
What KK statement? -_-


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

lol jack, whats up mate ?


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moe, you were SO asking for it with a flaming torch bigger than Ben Affleck's ego w/ that KK statement >D



  XD



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And you're Muslim aren't you - I thought Muslims abstained from alcohol altogether?



Yeah, but even if I wasnt muslim, I wouldnt come near a bottle, Its just an annoying habit in my opinion. Is kinda similar to sex, I just wont do it with anyone, she has to be someone I really care for.

Like Jack


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

finally I got this crappy 56k to connect today <_<
.... oh yeah, I'm back from my worst vday ever at school >_<
but anywayz, what did you guys got? candies, cards... nothing?

I sure was embarassed, this geeky kid told me some muchy stuff infront all the class *stabs him* X(


----------



## KK (Feb 14, 2005)

Moe, I'm not a she!!!! XDDD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Yeah, but even if I wasnt muslim, I wouldnt come near a bottle, Its just an annoying habit in my opinion. Is kinda similar to sex, I just wont do it with anyone, she has to be someone I really care for.
> 
> Like Jack


moe, don't make me quote more of you, I don't like my sig space to get too big >(

Anyway, I share your opinions as far as alcohol is concerned. I just find no joy in getting tanked etc. Maybe it's because my body already reacts strongly to "lesser" things like caffeine, so alcohol is just overkill XD

Keira, at least you know someone adores you XD Better than nothing I guess 



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Moe, I'm not a she!!!! XDDD


Says the one w/ the avatar of the dude who sewed Kon's l337 Victorian dress.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Yo Kaga! =) You said something 'bout killing me if I ditched school.. well bring it on  =]


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> finally I got this crappy 56k to connect today <_<
> .... oh yeah, I'm back from my worst vday ever at school >_<
> but anywayz, what did you guys got? candies, cards... nothing?



ohyiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo(sp? ) Keira! 
I got nothing XD, im as single a one legged cricket
and I have no idea what tha means o.O



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> I sure was embarassed, this geeky kid told me some muchy stuff infront all the class *stabs him* X(



awwwwwwww *pokes occa* isnt that sweet? 


			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Moe, I'm not a she!!!! XDDD


b..bbut last night! with the dress and the wig...



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moe, don't make me quote more of you, I don't like my sig space to get too big >(



XD  XD!!! that should spark some grins around the forms   



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Says the one w/ the avatar of the dude who sewed Kon's l337 Victorian dress.



YOU TELL HIM OCCA! >


----------



## KK (Feb 14, 2005)

AHHH! Don't dis Ishida because he pwnzzz joo all!
Bah, I can't win this battle. =\

And Scen, you better have gone to school!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> b..bbut last night! with the dress and the wig...


If you keep going at it, I seriously would have the most annoyingly long sig on the forum >(

Anyhow, I've found a surprisingly simple way around the Fat Asian Kid Syndrome (hereby acronymed to FAKS)!  So whoever cares gets to see my mug, yet it's pretty immune from FAKS abuse! Hurrah Photoshop filters! 

Here we go:


Wheee!!!!!


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

lol, moe don't feel bad. If u want, then be my valentine XDDD

awww occa s for a minute there you sounded just like my mom lol 
From the start, I knew that today was going to be a bad day for me. But atleast I got a big teddy bear  *hugs*


we need some vday spirit here *gives everyones chocolates and teddy bears* there XP


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

I.... *cough*... didn't... 

Btw, moe told me you look pretty good in a dress... :rofl


----------



## KK (Feb 14, 2005)

Moe told you about the dress? *dies*

Occa is that you in the pic?!! *nosebleed*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Occa! My god, you're asian?! *dies and dies some more* -breathless....


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

occa...
Only this giffy will express yuor hotness and its affect on me


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Occa is that you in the pic?!! *nosebleed*


No, it's some random chick I slept w/ last Thursday and just took her pic for posterity  Seriously, if you're going to be one half of my yaoi mascots, get a clue beyatch >(

Yes Scene, I'm as Asian as they get ^_^

Keira - at least you scored a huge teddybear out of the whole ordeal! Right? Right?


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> lol, moe don't feel bad. If u want, then be my valentine XDDD



*brings her flowers* my valentine XD XD


			
				Keira said:
			
		

> we need some vday spirit here *gives everyones chocolates and teddy bears* there XP



chocos!!!


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

mel, I didn't know you were Asian?
that explains this pervy yaoi boys behind you XD
....

......
oh yeah, the naruto gif, where the hell is the gif mel
you knowl the corrupted naruto one XDDDD

doesn't matter if you did it since you're the queen here and I have no right wasting your time away from your yaoi pets XP
atleast I have moe as my hairy pet now XPPPP *plays with hair*


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> mel, I didn't know you were Asian?
> that explains this pervy yaoi boys behind you XD



HEY!!!

I take pride in being a pervy yaoi occatard boy 



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> atleast I have moe as my hairy pet now XPPPP *plays with hair*



*purrrrr*


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> HEY!!!
> 
> I take pride in being a pervy yaoi occatard boy



I know, and that's why I was saying that XD mind you

oh man, I started doing typos *cuts fingers*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira:

-----------------------------------------------------
*The Occabot Manual*

How to operate the Occabot Lesson #1:

When you ask the Occabot to do something, expect it to be a long, painful, tedious process. The Occabot takes an arduously long time to complete instructions, and requires constant prodding to get the task done. Soft performance-enhancing measures such as installing electronic reminders (e.g., "WHERE THE ***K IS MY .GIF, OCCAHOE?!") may not work, as Occabot coding is wired in such a way where she only seems to indicate awareness in reaction to the following uncleanable viruses: Macro Hentai v2.0, Big.EyAoi and MacroMoron.

We hope you understand the Occabot is at this point an experimental model, and if you didn't read the Sales & Purchase Agreement about the non-inclusion of a warranty - tough luck, sucker.

-----------------------------------------------------

In all seriousness, I'll get it done, just no promises when


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Man... the dude who made that Orogif-sign keeps changing his URL. What's up with that? . I have it on my pc, can someone help me host it cauz it's too big for imageshack :darn.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> I know, and that's why I was saying that XD mind you



 its all in good humor so *does the offical moe giffy* 

ah *Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young*, I cant believe I forgot how much I love them


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Moe, my man, can you help me out on this one? -__-"


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

sry mate, i really dont know about image hosting, all i do is host through imageshack.


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Keira:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> *The Occabot Manual*
> ...



OMGWTF!!!! :rofl boy mel, you sure know how to make ppl laught
now I'm officially an occatard, in a nice and friendly way XDDD


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

XD mel.. that was priceless!!! XD XD


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

:rofl occabot lmao
what will you think next, mel?


----------



## nigggs (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Here we go:
> 
> 
> Wheee!!!!!




oh my....


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

Does that mean you'll <3some w/ moe + KK nigggs? 

I'll be off in a jiffy, have some chores to do (and if Keira is lucky, I might actually get started on her Naruto gif XD).


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

lol tc dear, talk to you later  

Ill give niggs the tour >=D


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

lol, I sure don't want to hear the occabot thing or my lungs will be damage forever
you evil mel >D 
 bye mel

*looks at mel pics* you sure pwned me on the skirt thing >_< I was so close on winning that over you XD damn cm's *burns them* *burns my skirt as well*


----------



## nigggs (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Does that mean you'll <3some w/ moe + KK nigggs?


uhhh no, thats quite alright...


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

How very troublesome... :sad


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> *looks at mel pics* you sure pwned me on the skirt thing >_< I was so close on winning that over you XD damn cm's *burns them* *burns my skirt as well*


This to me makes sense not. What are you talking about Keira? XD (sorry, I are slow XD)


			
				nigggs said:
			
		

> uhhh no, thats quite alright...


Oh well, I guess _some_one has to be straight around here XD 

Why the frown Scene?

I really, really have to go like, soon XD


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> This to me makes sense not. What are you talking about Keira? XD (sorry, I are slow XD)



lol, I'm complaining over your skirt pic, yours is more little than mine >(
but u were right, I didn't make sense at all in that post XD so you can sue me now


----------



## nigggs (Feb 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Oh well, I guess _some_one has to be straight around here XD



damn skippy! im straighter than a kid that just had braces removed, no offense to moe and others, but i dont swing the other way.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> lol, I'm complaining over your skirt pic, yours is more little than mine >(
> but u were right, I didn't make sense at all in that post XD so you can sue me now



bwhaha! one day in the moe school of spamming and shes as random as a monkey XD!

i see a bright future ahead of you keira  



			
				nigggs said:
			
		

> damn skippy! im straighter than a kid that just had braces removed, no offense to moe and others, but i dont swing the other way.



hehe your talkign as if you have a say in the matter! >=D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 14, 2005)

XD Keira: It's Abercrombie & Fitch. Now go get one, and we're even 

moe - Kurrupt her! Ever since I caved and joined abf's FC, I've become an FC spamwhore and it's all been downhill since >D

nigggs - What are you apologising to moe + KK for, they lyyyyke it >D

I'm off - have a good day/night guys! ^_^

:bot sputters and malfunctions::


----------



## Askani (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy crapazoid (that's right, i said crapazoid), occa, you're the new hotness. I am proud to be a Occatard :dodges sharp objects thrown by moe for stealing the name:


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

OFF WITH ASKANI'S HEAD!!! *throws banana at him*


----------



## KK (Feb 14, 2005)

What are these rumors!! I will keel you all! XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 14, 2005)

why do all the admins change their names frequently =\


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> why do all the admins change their names frequently =\



they are both bored & useless


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> bwhaha! one day in the moe school of spamming and shes as random as a monkey XD!
> 
> i see a bright future ahead of you keira



:rofl you should see my IM talks
they would sure lett you more clueless than a slug...... ooook that didn't make sence, right? >D



			
				occa said:
			
		

> XD Keira: It's Abercrombie & Fitch. Now go get one, and we're even



XDDD you bet *searches ebay* lmao .....

oook, I better search somewhere else ^^;;;;
you just wait mel, we'll be the miniskirt queens so that we can have your yaoi pets and other pervs follow or butties XPPPPPPP


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

*runs in quickly* did some one say butties?


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

yup, I did, my little hairy pet *pets more*

butties=butt for those clueless as me sometimes XDDD


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

*is petted* =3 
oh im you use msn? add! NOW!!!

must share the randomness XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

There. Fixed. Now it's killing time 

Occa... me? Frown....  I'm straight... *cough*... kinda


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

yay!!!! randomness rocks XPPPP
I'm not on right now, trying to avoid n00b attacks for tonight XD
I might sign up just for you my little tinysweetwoopie (this sure isn't in the dictionary, believe me ) pet.

random thought: Rep me now, dammit!!!!!
random, eh?
.....
guess not


----------



## Sayo (Feb 14, 2005)

keira did u had your name changed or did u start getting active again like yesterday?


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

*little tinysweetwoopie* *has a new nicky XD* weeeeeee~~~~

wow you have 6 bars now, i wonder how?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmz... I don't think I'll ever change mah name  Btw n@sc, created new msnaccount ^^


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

N@sc said:
			
		

> keira did u had your name changed or did u start getting active again like yesterday?



jeje
[mushy stuff]I wanted to know the ppl of this forum better so I'm getting more active  I also want to get to know you better. I've heard that you're pretty nice once ppl get to know you, so I'm getting a shot at that.[/mushy] So no more annoying girl starting now XDDD




			
				moe said:
			
		

> little tinysweetwoopie *has a new nicky XD* weeeeeee~~~~
> 
> wow you have 6 bars now, i wonder how?



I'm glad you liked it XDDD made it just for you *pets more*

I think it was my cry for randomness that made that miracle XP


----------



## Sayo (Feb 14, 2005)

> [mushy stuff]I wanted to know the ppl of this forum better so I'm getting more active  I also want to get to know you better. I've heard that you're pretty nice once ppl get to know you, so I'm getting a shot at that.[/mushy] So no more annoying girl starting now XDDD


yeh ok, nah i was just wandering couse u did join in september so maybe u had your name changed or something ;]


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

nah, why bother changing names? unless if you're an admin or have connections XPPP


----------



## sharingank (Feb 14, 2005)

*screams through bullhorn* 

KEIRA IS TEH SMEX!!!!

O.o


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

:rofl so ash, have you finally noticed my randomness or is it something else? XPPP

HELL YEAH!!!!111 I'M THE SMEX, PHEAR ME XDDDD


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> jeje
> [mushy stuff]I wanted to know the ppl of this forum better so I'm getting more active  I also want to get to know you better. I've heard that you're pretty nice once ppl get to know you, so I'm getting a shot at that.[/mushy] So no more annoying girl starting now XDDD



yush, celine is sweet as is sweet as pie <3



			
				Keira said:
			
		

> I'm glad you liked it XDDD made it just for you *pets more*
> 
> I think it was my cry for randomness that made that miracle XP



hail the smexy randooooom queen! 

OMG!!! ITS TEH ASHY!!!!!! XD ASHINESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! VE MISSED YOU PWINCESS! *throws load of cookies on her* how have you been dear?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 14, 2005)

Yo moe... I totally did that quote on ya 
Hehe.


----------



## sharingank (Feb 14, 2005)

*snorts* Celine? Sweet? NANI?? XDDDDDDD I loffs. 

I've been good! A little frazzled, but otherwise fine. XD You, mah dear? *scarfs cookies*


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

we is good know that you is back! 

lol hows college going dear ?


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

HELL YEAH!!! PHEAR TEH RANDOM SMEXY QUEEN!!!!!! ALL HAIL AND BOW TO YOUR QUEEN XDDDD

*looks at the time* oh shit, I have to go you guys  damn homework *burns it*
I might see you guys later or tomorrow  all 

last random thought: damn you geeks!!!!! XDDDD
and don't forgot to rep me, dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDDDD

2 random thoughts brought to you by teh newly spamwhore b*tch and by teh randomness smexy queen. @(I forget the AL command to do the C circle thing, so that had to do for now XP) copyright 2005


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

XD wow! that was random even beyond my understanding! i bow to you my queen! im a knight in your service!

lol tc dear  sweet dreams and have a great day tomorrow


----------



## sharingank (Feb 14, 2005)

COLLEGE IS EEEEEEEEEVIL!!! EVIL, I SAY!!! *turns it into cheese and eats it* RAWR! 

This concludes today's broadcast. Tally-ho. 

Bye Keira tard! XD

Actually...I think I must return to my story that is SUPPOSED to be finished today but most likely will not be...


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2005)

3vil colege! taking pwincess away from us, evil i say EVIL!!!! XD


----------



## Keira (Feb 14, 2005)

@ moe- I grant thee teh power to serve me *finished*
XPPP

nooooo ash, you told me that you were going to have that fic by today ;_;
*cries more* you meanie 
now I won't be able to sleep 

bye for real


----------



## Askani (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, i just realized u guys are all pretty close. I can't keep up with u guys!!


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Wow, i just realized u guys are all pretty close. I can't keep up with u guys!!



Random posting occatards (us in other words) > EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Charlie_K (Feb 15, 2005)

sign me up. i'll join mel's FC


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Yay Charlie's back!!! 

I've added you to the list.

Askani, just jump right in, you act as if the rest of us have known each other forever  KK had the misfortune of crossing paths w/ me in practically less than a week and he's already my beyotch >D

XD XD @ moe - occatards ... is that a word now? XD


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

hey charlie! how have ou been? nice to see you again ^.^

XD yep occatard , tis a word, i invented it! *glances at Askani with untrusting eyes* 


How are you doing today? 

and I dont mind sharing Jack with you


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

hey! why dont someone add me in already! after all im a big fan of...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

It's freaking hooooot today moe, like 35.4 degrees celsius and it's 12.53am mind you, not in the afternoon. I've been sweltering the entire day and I don't want to escape to my room where the air-conditioning is because I know I'll just end up vegetating in front of manga + music 

And no no, you and Jack absolutely belong together >D I won't disrupt the canonness of your pairing XD

Edit: nigggs you baka, why don't you abuse your powers and add yourself in? XD


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

^ to lazy too.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

Did I miss something? When did occa (mel?) pictures become non-taboo?

Btw:

KAWAIIIIIIIII


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

your luckyyyyy!! its freezing down here. its been raining all morning , which is weird cause this is louisiana, but bah, i think im getting a cold

XD mel, why do i have a feeling that a KKxmoe siggy is in the making?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

You're in luck moe, I have to make a couple of sigs for others before working on a new one for myself - so moe x KK might be a long while yet >(

I see the lazy one has added himself to the list XD

KnK, occa piccies became non-taboo when I was playing around w/ Photoshop a couple of days ago and realised if I filtered my face it'd make it less vulnerable to FAKS (Fat Asian Kid Syndrome - see first page XD) abuse


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> KnK, occa piccies became non-taboo when I was playing around w/ Photoshop a couple of days ago and realised if I filtered my face it'd make it less vulnerable to FAKS (Fat Asian Kid Syndrome - see first page XD) abuse



You're so paranoid.   

But I'll probably eat my words when I AM a fat asian kid.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> hey! why dont someone add me in already! after all im a big fan of...


is that occa =D
 <33


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Aye that's me Celine (I'll just call you that from now on, I've always liked that name ).

Better safe than sorry KnK, especially on a forum with hundreds of active members and tons more lurkers


----------



## Charlie_K (Feb 15, 2005)

*bows* arigatou mel-sama


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

No trouble at all Charlie ... and Mel-chan will do  You can start calling me Mel-sama when I've invented a cure for cancer or something XD

Off for a bit ... to watch a _repeat_ of Manhunt ... god I'm sad.

I loff you all 

p.s. KnK, your PM box is full. Again XD


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

DAMMIT I just deleted like 50... deciding which ones I want to keep forever is hard.

Although not so in the case of many of those you sent me.  :


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2005)

> Aye that's me Celine (I'll just call you that from now on, I've always liked that name


celine, celly, all fine by me ^^


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

Finally, a day when I get out of school before 3:00pm 
thank God that the water pipe system broke *bows to the someone/something that did it*

how you feel today mah lil peeps/b*tches (meh, whatever your name is)? XDDDD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi ya all!  And Occa, your smexie pics still give me noosebleeds .

Btw the way, y'all can also call me Erik... yes that is my real name  .


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> Finally, a day when I get out of school before 3:00pm
> thank God that the water pipe system broke *bows to the someone/something that did it*
> 
> *gives howw ever did that a cookie* hello keira!  whats up
> ...



I believe i was refered too as  little tinysweetwoopie XD

but im chatting from work , so ill talk to you all in 2 hrs


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

I feel great my sweeet little pet ^_^ When I got out of school at 12:00pm, me and my friends went to this fast food place called "Chester Fried" and man, I sure did a mess on that place XPPP but no matter, since it was an accident, a very cruel accident XDDD

awww, it's ok moe 
you're still my tinysweetwoopie, I didn't changed your nick XP


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Raaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr *occa runs around in circles*


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

I iz back! heheh my boss left for the rest of the day, hence i can roam freely!!!!
bwhahaha....
*realizes the pic occa posted*

Jack, your services are no longer needed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

I swear you get more and more yaoi each day moe


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

all in good humor 

but seriously Jack, your no longer needed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

NuuuuUUUu, my yaoi mascots must stay together! ing


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

That's one smexie dude.... . Who IS that??


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG!! :rofl!! mel that avy XD, have you ever seen the "narut caption thread"?, a guy posted an konoha article stating that Gai molested a studen and they had a pic of lee with his face marked out to cover his identiy


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I'm gonna ra*** your piclover Occa... 
Hi ya moe. What's up man? Congrats on the day off


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

XD XD I must go visit the Captions thread pronto!

Scene, that vision is the very deserving winner of Manhunt (some reality TV modelling competition), Jon Johnson


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

lol scen, im still at work, but its a very slow day


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

Ha... well the better for you. Damn those timezones. It's allready eve here and I am sooooo bored. :bored

Where is the thread occa is talking about? <<


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Naruto Captions Thread


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

You were, are and always will be mah hero man. .

Btw... I'm working on some 'tones' on my keyboard. And my bro with the drums... aint bad @ all.  =)


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

damn you my lil tinysweetwoopie (you know, moe <_< lol) 
you still aren't in the msn
*checks again*
you also didn't add me yesterday, you meanie ;_;

now bow to your random queen before I start dying for braindead XPPPP

*goes random mod* damn you, you pathetic abc family channel >(!!!!!111

btw, I added my pic to the damn pic thread, go see if you want to
moe already saw that time a very long time ago
I'll try to get another pic of me with my shorter hair.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

but moi has added thee!!! 
and i am online >.>
and you look beautiful in the piccy


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

Keira... I don't know you but you're hot .

Ow and thanks for the thread moe. I don't care how long it is but I'm gonna check it ALL out. I missed a lot of good stuff arriving here late! (watachi wa baka desu... )


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> but moi has added thee!!!
> and i am online >.>
> and you look beautiful in the piccy



*checks* oh shit, I forgot to change my msn e-mail since I'm using another one 
*sues herself*XPPP
@scen- I get that a lot, is a natural reaction   
j/k

oh damn, my stupid leg has a cramp >_<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Just saw your pic Keira, you are so kawaaaiii!!! Why are all the femme members of this FC so adorable?  

*runs back to half-moderated threads*


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Just saw your pic Keira, you are so kawaaaiii!!! Why are all the femme members of this FC so adorable?
> 
> *runs back to half-moderated threads*



maybe is bcz we all suffer of the occatard syndrome and that makes us kawaii, adorable....and.... I dunno, my brain malfunctioning now @___@ you think of a last word to put there. XDD


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Just saw your pic Keira, you are so kawaaaiii!!! Why are all the femme members of this FC so adorable?
> 
> *runs back to half-moderated threads*



I blame your smexiness that makes all look good <3, you s-mod whose not moderating threads as she should be, you.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Oi, I just moderated a bunch of threads, STFU, I r not t3h useless 

I'm actually dying to ban someone, since I've not gotten the chance to do so yet ... >D







.
.
.
moe, can I ban you for fun?


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

sigh, You Know I can never say no to you Melly


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

I actually would do it, but I think if I did Ronin might make sure I was the most short-lived Smod in history >.>


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Oi, I just moderated a bunch of threads, STFU, I r not t3h useless
> 
> I'm actually dying to ban someone, since I've not gotten the chance to do so yet ... >D
> 
> ...



lol mel, I remember the first time I was a smod at a zelda forum(zeldavortex) I was in a banning spree and I almost got my butt kicked there : . But hey, my charms and smexyness got me out of trouble so use this piece of wisdom for your future here


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> lol mel, I remember the first time I was a smod at a zelda forum(zeldavortex) I was in a banning spree and I almost got my butt kicked there : . But hey, my charms and smexyness got me out of trouble so use this piece of wisdom for your future here



ohohoh!
me wants to hear more >=D


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

banning? occa have you turned evil?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

I just want to make sure I know all the functions nigggs ... practical experience is the best isn't it? :




.
.
.
If I don't ban moe, can I ban you then?

*reads Keira's advice and imagines most whorish outfit self could possibly squeeze into*


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> If I don't ban moe, can I ban you then?



ahh, hellz no! go to the anime only threads, guys are supposed to be ban for a few days for repeated spoilers, i've been to lazy to get around to it, so i just soft delate their posts, over and over again.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

I know Smods can ban mods, but can we ban each other?


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

i've never thought about that?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> ahh, hellz no! to to the anime only threads, guys are supposed to be ban for a few days for repeated spoilers, i've been to lazy to get around to it, so i just soft delate their posts.


Yay, I know where to go now :



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> I know Smods can ban mods, but can we ban each other?


Can I try banning and unbanning Orihime then? She prolly isn't around anyway


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Can I try banning and unbanning Orihime then? She prolly isn't around anyway




Do it. Doooooooooooooo ittttttttttt


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

the Smods are plottign against each other


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Do it. Doooooooooooooo ittttttttttt


I really will, if you can somehow guarantee you can seduce Ronin into NOT firing me if he realises I dicked around w/ the banning options. >.>


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

Feh, I'll do it.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

Naruto Captions Thread


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

holy crap! we can ban each other! :amazed 

as smod, can we unban ourselves, and no i do not want to experiment.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

XD XD I tried to lift the ban, but I see you've already done it. 

nigggs, you evil person, I'm going to try banning myself now  (someone unban me ASAP if I succeed XD XD XD)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Dammit, can't ban myself 

Can someone ban me so I can see if I can unban myself? And if I don't come back after 5 minutes you know the outcome so ....


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Dammit, can't ban myself
> 
> Can someone ban me so I can see if I can unban myself? And if I don't come back after 5 minutes you know the outcome so ....



Bye bye....


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

awww, you guys look so cute playing banning and unbanning yourselfs 

meh, me wishes that I could be a s-mod to kick some ass with you XD
.... did I just sounded like a n00b there? *checks again* OMG!!! I did
all smods can sue me now please XP



			
				moe said:
			
		

> ohohoh!
> me wants to hear more >=D



what would you like to hear, my sweetyswoopie pet?
my story on how I can to be a smod there?



			
				mel said:
			
		

> *reads Keira's advice and imagines most whorish outfit self could possibly squeeze into*



:rofl that was the best mental image ever!
you agree that I sounded like a forum granny there, right? >=D

edit: like to be a ban tester, eh mel?


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't help but think I'm forgetting something...


----------



## occabot (Feb 15, 2005)

Unban me :


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

LOL OCCABOT!!!

LOLLLLLLLL

kay-o


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

^lol...... :rofl


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2005)

hmm. I see powr corrupts.  
Toilet corrupts too.  

Wannado somthin funny?

Edit, hehehe occabot sounds like a robot witch.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Remember kids, if an Smod gets banned, he canNOT unban himself 


That was funnnnn  :silly


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2005)

AFi + moe + scen + a mix with a bit of yaoi = girl candy XD


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

you _REALLY_ want me and toilet to yaoi dont you celine XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> you _REALLY_ want me and toilet to yaoi dont you celine XD


.......*sigh*...ok if you don't wanna  :sad 
but atleast let AFI whear the make up again <333


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> .......*sigh*...ok if you don't wanna  :sad



who said anything about not wanting to?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2005)

Ceeline, you've only seen portrait pics of me.. 



Maybe I got a head like this 0​ , and a body like this:
/|\
                                                 /\​


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

^lmao :rofl

my sweettie pie with who??? yaoi???? 0___0 ....
.....

I so want to see that XDDD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Ceeline, you've only seen portrait pics of me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! You can be the freakshow mascot then!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeh, my will be done.... thy shall fear me! >.<


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2005)

lmao u still have the hidden message in your sig XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> AFi + moe + scen + a mix with a bit of yaoi = girl candy XD




Hey... no prob n@sc. Because it's you 

@ Occa -> Occabot.... lmao! .Girl, you just made me fall of my chair on mah shiny white arse :rofl

@ smods/mods : I'm missing out on the fun here :bored 
Heheheh, you guys crack me up


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Aight, updated AFI as freakshow mascot, moe and KK's roles as yaoi mascots have also been clearly delineated. Anyone who also wants a derogatory role denomination, let me know :


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah, mods and smods sure have fun when reg members aren't around <_< 
XP


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

Me me Occa


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Trust me Keira, sometimes mod duties aren't as awesome as they seem >.>

Right Scene, do you have a derogatory role denomination in mind, or do you want me to slap one on you?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

Occa dear... YOU can always slap me... err... the role denomination XD XD You choose


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

*slaps*

I hereby christen you: Orochimaru baka.


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Aight, updated AFI as freakshow mascot, moe and KK's roles as yaoi mascots have also been clearly delineated. Anyone who also wants a derogatory role denomination, let me know :



lol, what is my role, mel? *rolles eyes*
I only have selfproclaimed roles such as teh evil random children eater queen and the newly found innerspamwhore that btw, they suck   

unless my sweett pet names her master (me, phear me) with an offical role/title


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

:rofl 

That's a very good one! XD XD Watachi wa suki desu...


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> *YOU can always slap me*... err... the role denomination XD XD You choose


me me me me waaannaaaa!!!!!!  C=


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> lol, what is my role, mel? *rolles eyes*



playing with my hair XD!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

N@sc... you wanna slap me... Go right ahead since occa's allready @ it


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad you suki it Scene (geez, I really should get around to learning Japanese :/)

Keira, I hereby christen you: Naruto baka + moe hair-raper :


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Keira, I hereby christen you: Naruto baka + moe hair-raper :



XD!!! your hilarious Mel!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

I try :

You get 2 minutes to name yourself, otherwise you're getting Chou music baka + Keira hair-rapee.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You get 2 minutes to name yourself, otherwise you're getting Chou music baka + Keira hair-rapee.



add KK's Seme to that and its all good XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Done :

Off for the day, have a dental appointment, how fun 

Loff you all as usual XD


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Trust me Keira, sometimes mod duties aren't as awesome as they seem >.>



I know, I'm not a forum granny for nothing XD
but still, I need a club role 
you're good with these things, so find me a role XDDDDD


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

bye bye mel s her: and bve carfeul from teh dentist!!! for they are satan's minions


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

dentist are teh evilz
watch your teeth mel XP


----------



## Askani (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been gone for 18 hrs and u guys manage 9 pages of posts. Impressive! Moe, u may have created the word occatard, but i am wearing it like a badge of honor <<<< (look at my name!!!)  . Moe, you are the guy that created the spaceship, i'm Neil Armstrong (wait, does that make any sense???)


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Moe, you are the guy that created the spaceship, i'm Neil Armstrong (wait, does that make any sense???)



Not in the slightest bit 

and im just teasing you about the occatard ...







no im not  
s


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

owow, my back sure hurts >_<
g2g guys, so tired of being online all day (first time lol)
 all

random quote of the day:
never stay infront of a comp sitting in your lazy arse all day or else you'll get a cramp that will make you curse your entire pathetic life XPPP

@ (still can't find the c circle thing -_-) copyright of the newly named KGCT-tard (by moe) or teh evil random children eater queen. I think I'll named myself Keira-sue instead. XPPP

bye tards >=D


----------



## Askani (Feb 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Not in the slightest bit
> 
> and im just teasing you about the occatard
> 
> ...


You might have the guns according to the smiley, but at the end i'll be doing this to u :spank . Nah i love you mate( took your word...again), let's be friends again   
.
.
.
.
.
and right when u turn around,  s


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> You might have the guns according to the smiley, but at the end i'll be doing this to u . Nah i love you mate( took your word...again), let's be friends again
> .
> .
> .
> ...



...
Being the gentleman that I am, I shall not reply to your savage and uncivilazed reply and your manner , I shall await the return of God (occa) from the dentist to unleash frogs upon your house (that is if she's isnt drug half to sleep XD) 

byebye Keira!!  sweetdreams and have a wonderful day tomorrom dear


----------



## Askani (Feb 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> ...
> Being the gentleman that I am, I shall not reply to your savage and uncivilazed reply and your manner , I shall await the return of God (occa) from the dentist to unleash frogs upon your house (that is if she's isnt drug half to sleep XD)
> 
> byebye Keira!!  sweetdreams and have a wonderful day tomorrom dear


LoL, come on moe, u know i'm just kidding (actually i just fear mel's power of perversion and thousand years of pain)!! OMG, moe, i just realized u are a mod...i'm going to create a FC for u right noooow!!!

Edit: Oops, someone already created one


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> LoL, come on moe, u know i'm just kidding (actually i just fear mel's power of perversion and thousand years of pain)!! OMG, moe, i just realized u are a mod...i'm going to create a FC for u right noooow!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops, someone already created one



lol i know mate  im just teasing you too 

and dont you dare bump my fc! Im going to have it trashed anyway 

how did you find i was a mod o.O


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

Nani wa... :xp

Hi moe and all that surrounds


----------



## Askani (Feb 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> how did you find i was a mod o.O


U deleted a post created by someone one time. Only mod have that power.

Man, i have been at post 97 for a week now...i'm scared to past the 99th mark. Ahhhhhh


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

If you hit 100 you get a new Ninja Rank - isn't that awesome enough an incentive? 

Pakkun's balls, the forums are a bitch today >.>


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

ah Mel how are you feeling? tooth okay?

i gtg talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm ANBU now  
Moehahahahahh... the great Oro is an anbu-member now. :rofl


----------



## Askani (Feb 15, 2005)

how are u feeling occa? i had a root canal 2 weeks ago. Hurts like a bitch.  Holy shitkabob, i just my 100th post! Ahhh, i'm so relieved now. If u guys want to see my 100th post (nothing interesting at all, but oh well):

kinishinasu


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Bye moe (and if you saw Vash's thread in the mod lounge you know how I feel ) - talk to you soon!

Well Mike - I've never been unfortunate enough to need a root canal - but what was supposed to be a regular checkup + scaling turned out to be an I-supposedly-need-preventive-fillings session cos my teeth "have naturally deep fissures" so it's "best to fill the fissures to prevent cavities forming". So plus that and the general retardedness of the forum today + my sis insisting I go watch Constantine with her even though I'm not feeling my best = unjolly occa >( 

But your 100th post was in a naughty thread - I approve


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> If you hit 100 you get a new Ninja Rank - isn't that awesome enough an incentive?
> 
> Pakkun's balls, the forums are a bitch today >.>



i actually took the day off moding since the big news.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you one of those in mourning? >.> Or just too stuffed w/ the forum's mayhem?

Eh, I'm cleaning up where I can ... although my blood pressure's rising quite a bit :/


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Are you one of those in mourning? >.> Or just too stuffed w/ the forum's mayhem?
> 
> Eh, I'm cleaning up where I can ... although my blood pressure's rising quite a bit :/



both actually, even though there's some comfort that the manga isnt affected by this.

i could tell by the first page in landfill you've been quite busy, i say phuck that shiz and let occa do all the work, i'll get my drink on tonight.  <---alize


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, I've never been gladder I'm a bigger fan of the manga - although to be honest I don't mind it being licensed as long as they don't eff up the subbing/dubbing.



> i could tell by the first page in landfill you've been quite busy, i say phuck that shiz and let occa do all the work, i'll get my drink on tonight.


You ... you .. bastard!


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You ... you .. bastard!


  , you really need to learn how to work the system, dont let the sytem work you, *sighs* rooks!


----------



## Askani (Feb 15, 2005)

Lol, occa, i have a feeling i don't want to see u mad. Occa, how many biatches do u have (unfortunately, me included)? Is there anyone in the forum u fear?

Oh, and how do someone become a mod? Just curious.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

work the system ... work the system ... *occa scratches head*

... I have it!

*happy chibi occa presses the neg rep button* :


----------



## nigggs (Feb 16, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Lol, occa, i have a feeling i don't want to see u mad. Occa, how many biatches do u have (unfortunately, me included)? Is there anyone in the forum u fear?
> 
> Oh, and how do someone become a mod? Just curious.



The hard way - make intelligent posts, post responsibily, follow the rules, lead by example, correct, not bash other members, and to keep active.

The easy way - online head to the admins.



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> work the system ... work the system ... *occa scratches head*
> 
> ... I have it!
> 
> *happy chibi occa presses the neg rep button* :



glad to see you've come down, a little depressant never hurts once in awhile.  

btw, the mini skirt FC is lacking in pics


----------



## Blue (Feb 16, 2005)

Between occa and nigggs, my mod actions are down from 25-30 to 10-15... you guys are going to get me demodded.  :amazed


----------



## nigggs (Feb 16, 2005)

lol, it wont be me, occa is on modding rampage! :amazed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Lol, occa, i have a feeling i don't want to see u mad. Occa, how many biatches do u have (unfortunately, me included)?


Self-declared beyatches - you, moe and KK. As for any undeclared ones - hell if I know XD  



			
				Askani said:
			
		

> Is there anyone in the forum u fear?


Hell no, it's a sodding _internet_ forum for crying out loud. The only time I ever "feared" anyone in a forum was a real life one and that was because I chaired it and the forum panel included my then-college senior admins >.>



			
				Askani said:
			
		

> Oh, and how do someone become a mod? Just curious.


What nigggs said. No retarded stuff, good posts, be active + helpful. "Online head" does help I suppose, although I wouldn't know from practical experience since prior to Ronin hiring me I had virtually nil contact w/ staff :/



			
				nigggs said:
			
		

> btw, the mini skirt FC is lacking in pics


And you brought that up because ...? 



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> Between occa and nigggs, my mod actions are down from 25-30 to 10-15... you guys are going to get me demodded. :amazed


Bah, we're all fine as long as we don't pull an Orihime 



			
				nigggs said:
			
		

> lol, it wont be me, occa is on modding rampage!


Not for long, damn sister wants me to leave for a movie in half an hour >.>


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

ohiyooo (sp? ) whats up everyone? And how is God doing today?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Ohayooo moe 

"God" is very tired and sleepy and PO-ed at idiotic Chinese neighbours setting off firecrackers past midnight. Got back from obligatory sister-bonding time at the mall having not slept over a day (as usual :/) only to have to pack for trip to Singapore tmw. And I had to pack for my uni sem back to Melbourne too, since I fly off to Melb right after returning from Sg ing

I haaaate packing ing


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

oh that really sucks >.< , i hope your tooth isnt hurting you though

but have a safe trip! I iz missing joo already!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Zank kyuu!!  I certainly hope you had a better day XD Sorted out all your international student paperwork w/ LSU yet?


----------



## nigggs (Feb 16, 2005)

when do you return?


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah all my papers are worked out, Im good for the next 6-8 months , though i really wanna change univeristies, I want to travel to europe right now, but becuase im am workign ful time as a studnet intern, i  already singd a work contract fr 8 months, so I wont be able to go anywhere till the next sppring smester.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

In any case, 8 months in a foreign place feels just about right (to me at least XD) ... I hope you have fun moe  I've been in Aus for most of the last 3 years and it's starting to feel long ... >.>

I'll be in Sg Thurs-Sat, flying "back" to Melbourne on Sun. Prolly little opportunities to log on over the next few days, so you pick up the slack nigggs! >(


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

is occi goin to leave us :sad


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

what o' what will we do with out our occa's guidance!!! ;_;

and who will watch me yaoi Jack now that your gone! ing


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

I think all your emotional development(s) will be all the better in my absence, I'm so full of drivel XD moe, you could always take pictures of you and KK yaoi-ing so I can see later you know.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 16, 2005)

hey occa, 

plan on doing any smoding today?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

I just tanked a couple of threads datte bayo! 

(In all seriousness, I was real quiet for a while because ... remember that thread you just trashed where the guy was trying to decide whether to pick up the manga? I was going to moderate that thread, typed in a search for "manga anime" in thread titles, found a SHITLOAD of duplicate threads, scoffed some choc cookies for strength, then proceeded to landfill/recycle/close at least 7-8 of those duplicates. You didn't see the results of that ordeal cos the threads were so ancient/many it was pointless to leave reasons XD So,  back to you too :nana)


----------



## nigggs (Feb 16, 2005)

lol   

same thing happened to me yesterday with spec, i hit search found a few duplicates (took me awhile) only to realise that spec landfilled it already. That was a good 5 minutes of my life wasted! 

edit: im beginning to feel annoyed in the 248 discussion. since kk trashed the agony thread, people have been turning the 248 into the next agony. i could only delate so many posts, any advice?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

XD XD Poor nigggs 

I love how we retardedly mass-mod threads at times w/ the result being mod #1 merges thread, mod #2 doesn't realise this has been done and locks thread, mod #3 trashes thread not realising mod #1 and mod #2 have been at it! 

(You can SO tell I'm easily amused XD)

Edit: 





> im beginning to feel annoyed in the 248 discussion. since kk trashed the agony thread, people have been turning the 248 into the next agony. i could only delate so many posts, any advice?


I say give em what they want - start a general "next chapter" prediction-cum-agony thread in the Releases section and sticky it. Then move it to the landfill/recycle every time it hits 1000 replies/100pgs, rinse and repeat. What say you?


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

EXCUSEZ MOI! but i want your opinion guys about something
kinishinasu


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

-____- I should have gone to bed an hour earlier, I have no idea wtf I'm still doing here. I think I'm married to NF 

Edit: Oh oh, moe, go post Ryu's pwn-a-moe-dance emoticon in the emoticons thread XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I think I'm married to NF


then your also married to me >.>';


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

*looks at Celine's postcount* True that. *marries Celine* XD


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh oh, moe, go post Ryu's pwn-a-moe-dance emoticon in the emoticons thread XD



XD!!! NOO!!! I shall not allow my humilation to become public!!

I say we all get married and get over with it XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *looks at Celine's postcount* True that. *marries Celine* XD


hurray, first yuri marriege on NF


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome : You should photoshop a wedding portrait of us or something XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Awesome : You should photoshop a wedding portrait of us or something XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

I loff it, it's beyootiful ing


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

who will be the bridesmaids  O_<


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> who will be the bridesmaids  O_<



Jack & I


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

We could always put moe and KK in dresses ... >.>


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey hey... who wants to marry me


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> We could always put moe and KK in dresses ... >.>


don't we need 4 maides since we're both girls XD
how  'bout
KnK, harhrhr
moe, u know u like it
abfluvver, gne gne gne
kaga, yeh baby ><


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

:sad...
I shall be the one in the corner then... throwing flowers @ y'all...            ;]


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Hey hey... who wants to marry me



*points at his post above hers*

I already stated my enthusamism to take part in the festivites XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Settled - KnK + abf can be the supersmexy bridesmaids, moe + KK can be the uberyaoi best men, Scene can throw the petals XD

I'm so frigging tired and have no idea why I'm arbitrarily surfing through NF in a zombie-like state instead of going to sleep >.>


----------



## sharingank (Feb 16, 2005)

*sniffles* What about MEEEEEE?? No bridesmaid for moi?? *sticks out lower lip* 

GO. TO. BED. MEL. NOW.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

sharingank said:
			
		

> *sniffles* What about MEEEEEE?? No bridesmaid for moi?? *sticks out lower lip*



Ill ditch Jack for ya dear 

MEL! i shall resgin from my postion as the no.1 occatardish fanboy if you dont 
sleep


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

Woehoew! Throwing flowers it is... Or I could be a meany and seduce some girls with my manpowa...  
He-he


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Ash!!! 

I'll go to bed now. You guys fight over who gets to do what for the festivities XD And hopefully it'll be resolved by the time I get back from Spore XD

I loff you all!


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

by dear and have a fun safe trip  ^.^


----------



## sharingank (Feb 16, 2005)

I LOFF YOU MEL!!! I LOFF YOU GOOD!!!! XDDDDD GOOD NIGHT!!!


XD Manpowa....XDDDDD


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

o.O 

ashy had one cookie too much today XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

Luv ya too girl ! Gonna go to and think of a wedding-present :rofl

Bye y'all  
and c ya around moe, ya rockin' bro


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

XD XD

Ash's " XD XD XD" s are seriously the best XD

*hlomps moe and throws bouquet for all to catch* Bye my darlings, I are the sleep.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

lol byebye  and sweet dreams 

tc scen  have a godo day mater


----------



## Keira (Feb 16, 2005)

*notice a yuri marriage* YOSH!!!
OMG!!!occaxn@sc *dies*

is there still a tiny role for this spammy girl here? *puppy eyes*
*sits in a corner waiting for "GOD" to arrive and give me something do*

hmmm... how 'bout we make weddings for all of us? XD 
all for the sake of more festivities XPPP  or maybe make an all in one wedding having everyone marriaging the same day lol? *shrugs*
.....
......
yeah, I have the worst ideas ever
*sues herself*


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm open to threesomes...

I end it at that


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

> *notice a yuri marriage* YOSH!!!
> OMG!!!occaxn@sc *dies*


u know it's teh smexz0r


----------



## Keira (Feb 16, 2005)

indeed celine XPP

@moe-you're open to threesomes?! ....mind if I join you there >=DDDD
*thinks throughly, who's the other one?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's have an orgie...  :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Let's have an orgie...  :rofl


wasn't it spelled "orgy" ;/


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes it was. aaah... the dutch way took over ;]


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

dan is het orgi?   =O


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 16, 2005)

(euh... orgie zonder puntjes. Is er iets.... iets tegen mij... )

I'm... bored -__-"


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 16, 2005)

a yuri weddin?
.....
thats so beatiful ing


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> a yuri weddin?
> .....
> thats so beatiful ing


indeed it is XD


----------



## Askani (Feb 16, 2005)

Nooooo, i didn't get to say goodbye to mel! Damnit, i knew school would just hold me baack!!


----------



## Blue (Feb 16, 2005)

What you guys don't realize is that me and Mel eloped before the wedding...

We're already in Hawaii   

But hell! I'm already married to El Jackal and engaged (along with 27 other people) to abf...

I'm in trouble.


----------



## Blue (Feb 17, 2005)

Pre-morning bump0rz.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello all. 
Damn... I overslept and missed school... again. I can just hit mah self :darn


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2005)

I brign you all merry news

GOD HAS RETURNED SAFELY!!
yuo may begin the festivites 

s teh Mel how was your trip dear ^.^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2005)

BAD SCENE, BAD! :spank Just dropping in from Sg before going off w/ sis + mum to see sis's neurologist. And yes, KnK and I actually eloped quite a while ago. I have pending marriages / engagements / unanswered proposals to/ from a bunch of other ppl as well ... i r occahoe whee whee whee! 

 *s everyone and goes off to speed-read a few other threads*

Edit: I'm still in Sg baka  Just dropping in a short while using my aunt's laptop! XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

occa u wanna play mind games with ninjanerd >=P


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2005)

If it involves NN going ?? o_O X_x ... sure, tell him whatever the hell you want about the naughty things we've been doing >D

 Celine - going off soon!


----------



## nigggs (Feb 17, 2005)

have fun occa, and take of yourself, see ya in a bit


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2005)

Aight I'm off! *tears self away from NF*

 nigggs Celine moe and whoever else is on XD*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

Occa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait a sec dear!!!!!


----------



## KK (Feb 17, 2005)

*strolls in*
Occa had to leave..
*strolls out*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

noooooooooooo occaaaaaaa  *reaches out hand*


----------



## nigggs (Feb 19, 2005)

what are you doing back so early occa?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

packing stuff as in choosing cd's ;>


----------



## nigggs (Feb 19, 2005)

ahhh, i see.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

i should have that pic of me and occa coloured O:


----------



## Blue (Feb 19, 2005)

I made a banner! Yay.

But it would be much cooler as an aingif. But I have no clue how to make those.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

ryu can do animations, i'll ask her =)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm the freak mascot of this fc occa.. But I dunn now what to do? 

Just go around act freaky=3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

Ooh colour it Celine! The word needs more pretty yuri pics >P

I loff the banner KnK  Next time you kill time making banners, the next "alternate" banner you make for me will hopefully be a maniac version of me running after a terrified Kakashi


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

No one in this FC's sane AFI ... so yeah, just acting freaky will do


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 19, 2005)

Yay! Occa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2005)

elloo occa!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

> Ooh colour it Celine! The word needs more pretty yuri pics >P


im not at home with my own comp + im not the best colourist around here, i should do a request in here, i do know some people with 1337 colour skills =O


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

^ Ooh do it, I'm sure you'll have no problems finding a l337 colourist XD

And 'ullo Scene and moe! 

My sis is tampering w/ my cd collection and I'm trying not to twitch everytime she handles something


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 19, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww Occa. Anything we can do to help?


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> My sis is tampering w/ my cd collection and I'm trying not to twitch everytime she handles something



teh evilness! I hate when they do that >.<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, she says cos I'm leaving for Melb tmw she wants to rip some of my albums before I take off w/ them.

AaaAAaah she's decided she wants to rip my Ryan Adams cds of all things *occa starts wavering anime-style* Hold me moeeee ing


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2005)

oh the injustice! ryan of all things >.< *holds occa in his manly arms*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

nooooooo occa :'( 
will you be visiting us once or twice =O


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

*is grateful for moe's manly arms*

Don't worry my sexy wife, I should have my Navi wired up in a couple of days latest once I touch down in Melbourne =)


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

so i won't be lonely for a whole year (O )___( o)


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

mel, you'se so evilxorz ;_;
you try to fool us by putting your settings as offline but you''re just roaming the forums secretly without us knowing ;_; why mel? why?

me needs you, we need our queen now 

OMG!!! I'm being paranoid here, help!!!!!!! X(


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

*slaps keira* 


now my hand hurts O:


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> (O )___( o)


Mmm lopsided boobs ... 

*cough* Anyway ...

Keira - my mind is 70% occupied with *gasp!* uni work so I'm not really keeping an eye on the forum, so I'd rather just be in invisible mode for now. I still loff you guys though


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

no it was a smiley @ frog look XD

these are ( 0 )( 0 )    ;]


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2005)

hope the uni doesnt mess with you occa


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

oww celine, I was paranoid but you sure snap me out of it s

@mel- aww mel!!!! me so sorry for not understanding *hits head* I hope that the uni doesn't drive you crazy with more work. woffs you


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

i like needles they make my pain go away


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> no it was a smiley @ frog look XD


I knew. They just looked booby to me 

Yeah I hope uni doesn't dick me around this semester. Their admin sure screwed me over last year 

And what crack have you been having Celine? XD

I need to be off, leaving for the airport soon. I loff you all


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

needles?! O____o so you put pain over more pain to make the pain go away?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

the needles aren't pain, their heaven 0_o


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

0___o ok, officially crack user? :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

don't u mean heroine  ~(O.o)~


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

0___o well, I can't be correct all times.*rolls eyes* so heroine it is
celine teh heroine abuxorz :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

i can't help it :sad


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

aww it's ok, you're not the only one *rolls eyes* ummm... here have a 
got glomp?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

i have certainly


----------



## Keira (Feb 19, 2005)

^_^ well me has to go
see you guys later 

bye celine *waves*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

~=-??????| Bump |??????=-~


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

<3 Celine

Why did you change your nick? 

Another filtered pic to compensate for being away:


I wanted to ask my boy's opinion on which dress to bring to Melb, hence the pic.


This one I left as is since you practically can't see my features anyway:

I was sitting on top of my suitcase, still deciding what to pack to Melby. As I've said before, I haaaate packing.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG TEH HOTZ0R!!!!!!!! 
BIG FAT LESBO KISS <33333333[/_abf_]



> Why did you change your nick?


 couse im cool  :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

*big fat lesbo kiss back to you* You are seriously hot. I really should start looking at the Members Pic Thread more often : I nearly got a heart attack when I saw Vash - he's adorable, nothing like his online personality XD

*realises have not updated time-zone in forum settings and goes to do so*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *big fat lesbo kiss back to you* You are seriously hot. I really should start looking at the Members Pic Thread more often : I nearly got a heart attack when I saw Vash - he's adorable, nothing like his online personality XD
> 
> *realises have not updated time-zone in forum settings and goes to do so*


hmmmm P=
oooh thnkies, and yeh vash looks adorable x]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope he doesn't kill me, but seriously, I was expecting anything but that >.>


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I hope he doesn't kill me, but seriously, I was expecting anything but that >.>


whahahaha, well i didn't saw those pics yet, just 2 and 1 was from NT O:


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, that's it. I am so bowled over by Vash's adorableness I am adopting him as my little brother, whether he likes it or not :x


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Ok, that's it. I am so bowled over by Vash's adorableness I am adopting him as my little brother, whether he likes it or not :x


yaaaaaaay, awesome, how 'bout we adopt him as our kid couse we can't have kids of our own ;>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

That works too!  I'll announce the happy news by editing the first post (poor Askani, his opening post keeps getting raped XD).


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> That works too!  I'll announce the happy news by editing the first post


YOSH! vash you're our son and now we can hug u all the time <333



> (poor Askani, his opening post keeps getting raped XD).


i guess he doesn't has a real problem with that xD


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

hello everyone hey occa  how was your trip?

hey lovely celine ;D


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash is being adopted?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Vash is being adopted?


yeh we adopted him as our lovely son couse he's so adorable  *huggle*


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

*just saw the adorable pic* XD XD!!!! POST IT IN THE MEMBER THREAD!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *just saw the adorable pic* XD XD!!!! POST IT IN THE MEMBER THREAD!


look at the font page, it's officiel, me and my wife adopted vashy :


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi y'all! s moe, occa and Cel 
So... what's up? XD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

What the fuck?
I know the pic was crazy, but the caption is just... too random.


----------



## Blue (Feb 23, 2005)

Deal with it Vash. That's what you get for posting pictures.   

I had a wallpaper made out of mine.


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

I want to be adopted as well.  :sad 

I can be as cute as Vash.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash7ehStampede said:
			
		

> What the fuck?
> I know the pic was crazy, but the caption is just... too random.


your still the son of a lesbian couple


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Deal with it Vash. That's what you get for posting pictures.
> 
> I had a wallpaper made out of mine.


I don't mind it, but the caption is so completely random.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I want to be adopted as well.  :sad
> 
> I can be as cute as Vash.


vash is pretty hard to control, but i'll talk with my wife about it when we're ready for a second 1 ;]


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> your still the son of a lesbian couple


Uhhh... did I miss something?

Oh, and I need to talk to Justice sometime, we need to make wedding plans


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash7ehStampede said:
			
		

> Uhhh... did I miss something?



You were adopted by a smexy couple. Lucky you. ;D


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash7ehStampede said:
			
		

> Uhhh... did I miss something?


read previous posts x]


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> read previous posts x]


Oh.
So now I'm the Occa and Celine's son and Justice's fiance.
This is becoming slightly weirder than I envisioned.


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash7ehStampede said:
			
		

> Oh.
> So now I'm the Occa and Celine's son and Justice's fiance.
> This is becoming slightly weirder than I envisioned.



Don't forget that I'm the mistress. >_>


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Don't forget that I'm the mistress. >_>


Fine, fine.
Does anyone else want in on this?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash7ehStampede said:
			
		

> Oh.
> So now I'm the Occa and Celine's son and Justice's fiance.
> This is becoming slightly weirder than I envisioned.


what's wrong about a woman and a girl adopting a boy as they're son ;I


> Don't forget that I'm the mistress. >_>


----------



## NarutoFanatic (Feb 23, 2005)

> Fine, fine.
> Does anyone else wand in on this?



... err.... I'm the girl that watches everything and stays shocked?
... poor u Vash


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Err... I'm confused by all this adopting and wedding... :xp But by all means, keep it up 

:: watches in awe ::


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

> ... poor u Vash


slap if im wrong but why poor vash??? =\


----------



## Keira (Feb 23, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Err... I'm confused by all this adopting and wedding... :xp But by all means, keep it up
> 
> :: watches in awe ::



lol, lets just say that occa and sayoko are going to form a big happy family XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

> lol, let just say that occa and sayoko are going to form a big happy family XD


well forget that big family, it's not happening we get any childeren couse we both don't want to mess up our figures by getting pregnant and our adopted son turned out to be a homosexuel >_>


----------



## NarutoFanatic (Feb 23, 2005)

> slap if im wrong but why poor vash??? =\



em, Celine, he has a mistress, has been adopted by 2 lesbians but didn't know about it, and is going to mary JUSTICE soon...
oh and to top all of that, I want to be part of the family =D


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

NarutoFanatic said:
			
		

> em, Celine, he has a mistress, has been adopted by 2 lesbians but didn't know about it, and is going to mary JUSTICE soon...
> oh and to top all of that, I want to be part of the family =D


sry can't, my sources indecated that your already owned (by parents) (;
and if me and occa would adopt a second child that would be jack (couse he's sucha whining school girl)  ;>


----------



## Keira (Feb 23, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well forget that big family, it's not happening we get any childeren couse we both don't want to mess up our figures by getting pregnant



oh well, I guess I made a typo XP I meant a happy family like you, occa and vashy. 0_o how could you messed up ur bodies in the first place? you're both women 



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> and our adopted son turned out to be a homosexuel >_>



well yeah, but that runs in the family, isn't it?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Lemme me be part of teh family too


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Lemme me be part of teh family too


guess we could always use a goth (;


----------



## NarutoFanatic (Feb 23, 2005)

> sry can't, my sources indecated that your already owned (by parents) (;
> and if me and occa would adopt a second child that would be jack (couse he's sucha whining school girl) ;>



awww... darn!
I'll be Vash's never known of sis, then,*no, that doesn't change a lot*
em, I'll be ur sis? on second thought, I'd be Vash's aunt, so ...
I'll be anything!!!ing *maybe the dog? lol*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

maybe the neighbers want u as a pet xD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

*reluctantly tears self from very amusing Captions thread*

NAAAAAAaaaNiiiiii Celine? I'm gone for a bit and you're adopting everything but the kitchen sink! :amazed I thought KK was supposed to be moe's uke! And who is this NarutoFanatic person who wants to be the family dog (hi btw)? 0_o

I tried to correct Vash's captioned picture but everytime Photoshop loads it crashes my computer. Must be a sign :/


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

^ :rofl Must be Occa... >D.
Yay! So it's settled... I'll be teh weird gothguy... but nice


----------



## NarutoFanatic (Feb 23, 2005)

> maybe the neighbers want u as a pet xD


Celine, u're mean 

hey Mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

Hullo NarutoFanatic! :

Just realised this steaming pile of occa-horror has docked over 500 posts - I have officially made my worthless-spam-bitch-bandwidth-waster contribution to NF *wipes tears of shame and joy*


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

yay for occa!!! in only 500 posts, you had a wedding, 2 yaoi boytoys, a hair raper (keira) XD and Vash as an adopted son!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

Now that you put it _that_ way moe ... *wipes tears of _pride_ and joy* :


----------



## Keira (Feb 23, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> yay for occa!!! in only 500 posts, you had a wedding, 2 yaoi boytoys, a hair raper (keira) XD and Vash as an adopted son!



0_o a hair raper? lol moe, what have you been eating lately? XD
............
what's a hair raper anyway?


----------



## Blue (Feb 23, 2005)

Don't get a big head now. Abf has a song.   

Haha, just kidding. You rock.

I want to be something!  :amazed


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Don't get a big head now. Abf has a song.
> 
> Haha, just kidding. You rock.
> 
> I want to be something!  :amazed



You can be the mistress's mistress. >_>


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

KnK.... marry me... :... lol... XD XD XD >D =]


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> NAAAAAAaaaNiiiiii Celine? I'm gone for a bit and you're adopting everything but the kitchen sink!


Actually, I think she adopted him too.


----------



## Blue (Feb 23, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> KnK.... marry me... :... lol... XD XD XD >D =]



What would that make me?


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

Wait a minute! Who says I'm the uke? Fuck that, if anything, I AM the seme. XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> What would that make me?



My cool wife? 

Ow... I get it... must be teh part that I don't have much to offer...  :sad

::auch... rejected by women again...::


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Wait a minute! Who says I'm the uke? Fuck that, if anything, I AM the seme. XD



SIELNCE BEEYATCH! >=D You uke to me and you know it!


----------



## Keira (Feb 23, 2005)

lmao, I still don't get the hair raper thing, but that isn't new, I'm always slow at these things -_-;;;;; *imagins me with a big afro* 0_o OMG!!! the horror!!! X[

OMG!!! I'm being slow again -_- you guys are planning another wedding or this for applying for occa and celine's family without their permission 
bcz I want to be something too, not just a hair raper like moe told me I was 0_o


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I want to be something!  :amazed



You can be my hippy bride, I mean after all, i did sacrifice my cats for you


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> SIELNCE BEEYATCH! >=D You uke to me and you know it!



*takes out the shuriken*
We'll see about that! >D


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *takes out the shuriken*
> We'll see about that! >D



I suggest you drop that shuriken before I make your multi-ethin wound even more diverse

*stabs him anyway*

now you have a sudanese touch to the wound


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

# Occa say (borderline) man who get multi-ethnic stab no be seme. STFU.

# KnK gets to choose whatever she wants to be because she is awesome for making the banner.

# abf have theme song, occa have *Vash* as adopted son. *smirks*

#  No Celine, no adopt kitchen sink, bad wifey, BAD! :spank


----------



## Keira (Feb 23, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> You can be my hippy bride, I mean after all, i did sacrifice my cats for you



awww, how could u kill inocent cats   .............then again, I scare and eat kindergarden children   

atleast u have a queen XD


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> # Occa say (borderline) man who get multi-ethnic stab no be seme. STFU.



..... :sad


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> awww, how could u kill inocent cats .............then again, I scare and eat kindergarden children
> 
> atleast u have a queen XD



Anything for Dani!!!

XD  how have you been dear? still scaring the kids i supose 

awww Jack is sad withwanderinghands


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I want to be something!  :amazed


You can be my wife .  I'll break with Justice in favor of you if you want


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash7ehStampede said:
			
		

> You can be my wife .  I'll break with Justice in favor of you if you want



You don't care about your mistress anymore? =/
Today isn't a good day.  :sad


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Keira said:
			
		

> atleast u have a queen XD



Yeah... me's bein' functionless.... :bored... =]


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> You don't care about your mistress anymore? =/
> Today isn't a good day.  :sad



FYI, you have no place with me either, cheating with Vash behind my back , i BAH at you


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> You don't care about your mistress anymore? =/
> Today isn't a good day.  :sad


Sorry, I've had about the most bizarre day of my life, maybe I can get a little normalcy back.


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> FYI, you have no place with me either, cheating with Vash behind my back , i BAH at you



Alone again. ={


----------



## Keira (Feb 23, 2005)

awww, I feel sorry for you KK ;_;
here have a


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

*chibi occa rubs paws in glee at Dynasty-soap-opera-style infighting*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Congratz Vash


----------



## KK (Feb 23, 2005)

Vash you fool!

You've been taken for a ride. Now get out of my front seat and sit in the back.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

dani u can be our private nurse ;D
vash is our adopted son *huggle*
the kitchen sink is nothing and needs to fuck off...
jack is the mistress awaiting adoption >_>
moe, you can be our uke pimp O:

now all we need is a private gigolo ;/


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Vash you fool!
> 
> You've been taken for a ride. Now get out of my front seat and sit in the back.




Fight fight fight!

Thank you Celine for taking care of things XD Although I wouldn't quite mind KnKxVash, since I grope KnK on a semi-regular basis that would mean I molest my daughter-in-law, which is totally wrong and absolutely what I want!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Fight fight fight!
> 
> Thank you Celine for taking care of things XD Although I wouldn't quite mind KnKxVash, since I grope KnK on a semi-regular basis that would mean I molest my daughter-in-law, which is totally wrong and absolutely what I want!


nothin wrong with molesting dani, or in my case being violated ;/
*snogs mel*  x]


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

And again I am bein' forgotten.... :xp. So... there's a gigolo job open? :rofl
@ Occa.... luv them smileys


----------



## nigggs (Feb 23, 2005)

Occa, any more mini skirt pics?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> And again I am bein' forgotten.... :xp. So... there's a gigolo job open? :rofl
> @ Occa.... luv them smileys


no your our goth guy, every family needs 1 (;


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no your our goth guy, every family needs 1 (;



Yes... but what do I have to do then? Be quiet and stand like a statue?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Yes... but what do I have to do then? Be quiet and stand like a statue?


no you have to walk in the background and stuff =)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> Occa, any more mini skirt pics?


I'm starting to think that's the only reason you joined this FC >(

I just got a new one recently, only to wear it out and learn the hard way that mini skirts with ruffles = embarrassingly impractical especially in windy weather. Thank goodness I was wearing tights (although it didn't stop this weird Chinese dude from stalking me for a good few hundred metres insisting he help carry my shopping bags ... >.>). 

*snogs Celine* 

This is now my favourite smiley Scene  I just wish I found it earlier, back when NN (Shunsui) was adding a new set of smileys to the forum ;_;



...


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

we = pic whores > every1 else x]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

But I've not posted anything in the Pictures thread, so I'm not quite there yet! Besides, FAKS keeps me away <---- most irrelevant use of smiley ever

...


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

im in a mood of making stupid reply's -__-';;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

MMM..bird soup


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

sicko 0___o


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, at least my excessive use of this smiley makes you look better in comparison Celine 

*wanted to kick AFI but forgave as realises av of Sid Vicious is exact same mug I have on my Sex Pistols tee*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok who want me to be their nf slave for a day starting tomorrow.. I'm dirt cheap.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

AFI put on your make up couse your our offici?l smex slave ;/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

> *wanted to kick AFI but forgave as realises av of Sid Vicious is exact same mug I have on my Sex Pistols tee*



You knew who it was!! Me wants to crushglomp you!!! 





> AFI put on your make up couse your our offici?l smex slave ;/



Coming from you cel, that means alot :eyeroll  :eyeroll


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Hehe... AFI smexslave :rofl

:: walks in background, opens a bottle of wine ::


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 23, 2005)

Shame on you Celine! Is smex all you ever thin ... *removes hand from wifey ass* ... uh yeah, shame on you 

Of course AFI, it's _Sid Vicious_  I love that tee to death, it was custom-made with distressing, bleach marks, raggedy buttons and the word "DESTROY" on the back <3

I'm tanked. Off to sleep. s everyone

(Don't adopt just ANYone while I'm away wifey! :)


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

> Shame on you Celine! Is smex all you ever thin ... *removes hand from wifey ass* ... uh yeah, shame on you


you so hot T-T **gives mel a big fat lesbo kiss* <3333*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Need.... camera.... now.....

I'm.... in a certain state right now :xp 

Bye Occa sweets and thks for teh signs ;] 
XDDDDDDDD :s::


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

Sid is teh smex.  

I just became veeery curious of what celine wrote.. In the deleted post...


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

night everyone. Im leaving


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

k cya moe and occa :'( 
i didn't adopt any1 else, those tards just made up something *reason why <person> didn't got allowed in family *snigger* x]


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Bye moe and keep teh music alive man! Manly 
Btw... I'm writing a song with mah bro... Ramones-style


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

Bye mate.. And take care 

Still curious..  

Cel how big is your familiy???


----------



## nigggs (Feb 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think that's the only reason you joined this FC >(



oh come on, give me a break! I joined cause i like you.  

and stay because of mini-skirt pics!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Bye mate.. And take care
> 
> Still curious..
> 
> Cel how big is your familiy???


u mean real or fictionel family O:



> oh come on, give me a break! I joined cause i like you.
> 
> and stay because of mini-skirt pics!


you're a perv


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

> u mean real or fictionel family O:



hmm... Now I mean both of 'em 

Everyone knows that I'm celine's mistress!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

no your my toy ;/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

AH! That superiour stuff isn't gonna work for me, I'm a strong confindent man now! 
.... ... .. .. Wait a sec. I like toy..


----------



## Sayo (Feb 23, 2005)

a toy, a tool, when ever your disfunctional i replace you with another 1 >D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 23, 2005)

It's not gonna work! I SAY...      ...    ... Turns really cold shoulder against cel. O


----------



## Blue (Feb 23, 2005)

My top secret research into animated gifs to complete the Ninjanerd FC banner has allowed me to animate the occa banner too! I rock AND I roll.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep. You do. Awesome banner


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2005)

you rock indeed, but you wont _roll_ unless you tell us who is in toilet's avy


----------



## Blue (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, I know! I wanna be occa's uke. Then I won't feel left out when abf ukes for LMP.


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 24, 2005)

mi es el joining.  

god i have a lot of things to join >.>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes! *KnK* r my *uke*! 

Tell me about it NN, I don't know why the thought of looking for an FC then signing up for it makes me automatically lazy  (And yet that doesn't prevent me from being an FC whore, which is why I don't put FC banners in my sig because the amount would be ridiculous XD)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

But you have NO idea how tempted I am to mislead ppl into thinking I'm the most narcissistic person on NF by sporting  because OMGodXorz, animated is freaking awesome!  (Should I rep you for it, or are you rep-phobic now because I'll just add to your ridiculous rep which makes it even harder for you to decide when to rep people because you give away a ridiculous amount of pts - on the bright side you could do a lot of damage when you neg rep someone :)?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

Ukes ey... interesting . That banner still rocks... the more I look @ it... the funnier it becomes! :


----------



## Sayo (Feb 24, 2005)

and how is my lovely wife doing today *crawls onto other side of the bed* :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

Pretty dandy, ch249 just came out, yay! *makes up bed* :


----------



## Sayo (Feb 24, 2005)

*drags they're son downstairs for breakfast*  x]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL, poor chibi Vash  (come to think of it, I would seriously die of squee-overload if someone were to draw a chibi Vash XD)


----------



## Sayo (Feb 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, poor chibi Vash  (come to think of it, I would seriously die of squee-overload if someone were to draw a chibi Vash XD)


something like this <3333


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

Squeeee!!! <333 Was that made by the same person who made the chibi dancing Gaara in Ash's (sharingank) sig?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 24, 2005)

star made it, she owns teh chibi FC, but she's kinda busy and hasn't been on lately


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

That's a pity, I love the chibis I've seen so far  I'll go have a look at the Chibi FC to see the other chibis


----------



## Sayo (Feb 24, 2005)

yes there all adorable ^.^


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello ladies . How are you doing?

:: checks out Chibi FC ::


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

Hullo Scene! The Chibis are adorable - go rep the owner once you're done squealing over them XD

I <3 ShikaBoom's art in your sig XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

:: comes back from Chibiwatching :: Awwwwwww.... those chibi's sure are cute but... but there isn't a Kabu or Oro one... :xp.

Btw Occa, think ima gonna use your sig again soon, it will look great next to Shika's art  :rofl.

Yeah...... that sure is great what Shika draw for me


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 24, 2005)

After obvious snooping, I've settled on keeping my close EYE on you. I observed your actions, your thoughts, your emotions, and anything else I've forgotten to mention very carefully. I felt like Steve Irwin..........Without the annoying "Crikey!" coming outta my mouth every single second..

It's safe to say, I wanna join.

O:

Sign me up, bitches!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

! Shika's joining! Btw, have you seen epi 122 yet? . Shikamaru is like totally TEH coolness in that epi


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

Wheeee! Any chibi pr0n drawer is a friend of mine! <3

Scene, if you put that OroKabu sig next to ShikaBoom's OroxYou, anti-yaoi peeps' eyes are going to _burn_ off


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 24, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> ! Shika's joining! Btw, have you seen epi 122 yet? . Shikamaru is like totally TEH coolness in that epi



Of course I SAW that.

He may be 2-D, but I could never forgive myself if I missed his time to shine like the Golden CHILD.

Occa:WHOO! CHIBI Pr0n 4 lif!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

Added you to the list, saved Askani trouble of wading through pages of spam to look for new members :x

Any chance of chibi pr0n involving Kakashi?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

Meh... I don't care about anti-Yaoi peeps. I don't bother them so they better not bother me :rofl  

Occa, your smileys are totally hypnosing me in a good way... XD XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

You know they are so loff-some Scene


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 24, 2005)

I could TOTALLY have some chibi Kaka pr0n by the end of the day (don't count on that).

x)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

I will rep your panties off if I find chibi Kakashi pr0n by the time I wake up (going to bed now). 

As usual, I loff you all , good day and goodnight *puts Carla Bruni cd on*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

Goodnight Occa dear!  And don't ever change... :


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 24, 2005)

You repping my panties off sounds just as delightful as Shikamaru doing the honors. I'm in!

:will work diligently for secks:

Good night, Occa. Have a wonderful, insanity induced sleep! :waves:


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 24, 2005)

^hehe.... as dirty minded as I am. And suddenly I don't feel alone anymore


----------



## mow (Feb 24, 2005)

ah! ashie has joined us, we are officaly the most perverted an insane FC there is 

byebye occa s sweet dreams of kakashi!


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 24, 2005)

AH! I've gotta join the moe FC, as well (oh and damn right we're the most pervy FC EVA)!

I'm glad I can be of some assistance, Scene.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 24, 2005)

:s the perversion::

s you all <3

_occa. system. shut. down._


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 24, 2005)

And I present to you my half-assed chibi pr0n!

Please do what you will with those panties of yours after viewing this, Occa.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 25, 2005)

*sighs* no more pics.

dammit!  :darn


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> *sighs* no more pics.
> 
> dammit!  :darn


aaaarrg don't think in sucha way about my wify >_<


----------



## nigggs (Feb 25, 2005)

^while she's your wife, she could be someone elses mistress


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> ^while she's your wife, she could be someone elses mistress


oh we're both aware of eachother we have other secret lovers,. .. lol
only girlsex is boring (;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

From the Forum Drinking Game in the Ichiraku! Same outfit, different shot! 


_Loff for ShikaBoom x10000 + panties melted off due to excessive soakage._


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

ok, on second thought, girlsex isn't boring at all


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

XD It's cos of the melted panties isn't it? >)


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

I think i accidently stepped into the hentia FC XD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 25, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I think i accidently stepped into the hentia FC XD


Yep, you did


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD It's cos of the melted panties isn't it? >)


do you have a pic with stockings <___<';;;;;;;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

Go yaoi KK moe, then our steaming pile of homosexual lurve will be complete 

No stocking pix wifey, but I think I might have brought a pair of black lace stockings w/ me to Melbourne so maybe those are in order soon :x


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Go yaoi KK moe, then our steaming pile of homosexual lurve will be complete



I broke up with him after I found out he was Vash's mistress ;_;


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello all :eyeroll
Awesome chibipr0n from Shika Occa!!!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

> No stocking pix wifey, but I think I might have brought a pair of black lace stockings w/ me to Melbourne so maybe those are in order soon :x


did u just say,. .. black... O_______O OmF!!!!!! <3333333333333


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

Aye black ... black stockings > all 

Scene - if I had my way, ALL NF members would sport Shika's chibi pr0n >)

Nuuuu moe, you can't break up w/ KK, you're the yaoi mascots ;_;


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Nuuuu moe, you can't break up w/ KK, you're the yaoi mascots ;_;



but he cheated with me with your adopted son! (this is one screwed up family XD) I cannot forgive him


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

> Aye black ... black stockings > all


YESH! and therefore i want to smex you with my stockings >D


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Seeing there's family issues goin' on again ey 
Hi moe!!!! what's up man? Listenin' to U2 here...  They were just on MTV


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> but he cheated with me with your adopted son! (this is one screwed up family XD) I cannot forgive him


vashy would never do something to us, or maybe when me and mel we're "busy" he sneaked out ><


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey scen! whats up my good man, U2 is the fishizzle  im actually listening to how to dismantle an atomic bomb right now :music


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Cool... say, what songs of them can you play on your guitar? 

@ Cel: Digging the new avi girl XD XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

no i kinda dislike it couse i had it be4 but then in 100x100 size, i need a new 1 which is feminine, cool and hot but has style!


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no i kinda dislike it couse i had it be4 but then in 100x100 size, i need a new 1 which is feminine, cool and hot but has style!



wrong thread celine XD

I cant play of their songs scen, im still a beginner so i m not that good, though i did record my first song ever last week with my friend


----------



## nigggs (Feb 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> From the Forum Drinking Game in the Ichiraku! Same outfit, different shot!
> 
> 
> _Loff for ShikaBoom x10000 + panties melted off due to excessive soakage._



oh........my :shoked 

she's gone and did it again folks!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

*whistles while letting nigggs do all the modding work*  (Eh, whatever works. XD)

*MOE MUST SMEX KK !!!! >( 

OCCA DON'T CARE!*

*wraps Celly in black stockings*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

> wrong thread celine XD


i was talking to scen u luder


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i was talking to scen u luder



I iz slow XD

anyhow occa/God, I shall obey your commands, but he has to wear the wig!!XD

anyhow ppl, i have to take my leave, going to Swing dance in 15 minutes, talk to in an hour or so 

s everyone


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

s moe (enjoy your swing class!) and everyone else - I need to go too, continue the hentainess ^____^ *smooches the wife*


----------



## nigggs (Feb 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *whistles while letting nigggs do all the modding work*  (Eh, whatever works. XD)
> 
> *MOE MUST SMEX KK !!!! >(
> 
> ...



Ha! your funny. Im offically done for the day.   

arent u suppose to be napping?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

> *wraps Celly in black stockings*


i have stockings, don't whear them much though ;/


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll be off soon enough nigggs, no need to chase me away 

I don't wear stockings much either wifey... except maybe for boring reasons like in winter under jeans - but sometimes they do go well w/ certain minis, I'm just lazy to match them XD But I'm sure you look nice in stockings ^_~

Ah I'm off, <3 to you all ^______^


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

nah i had to whear them for special occasions.. lol 

oh well cya love


----------



## nigggs (Feb 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'll be off soon enough nigggs, no need to chase me away
> 
> Ah I'm off, <3 to you all ^______^



Im not running you off, you usually go to sleep this time anyway.

Well i'll be off to. Keep dem pics coming occa!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

omg freakin convo moron's -__-';;


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Bye ya Occa... hm... now I picture certain girls in stockings.... 
 @ Cel... you want a more feminine avi? Hm... what about that Itachi one? I liked that :


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

i already had that :bored ......plz god.....*sigh*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

......... yeah........ I know, how else could I like it? :xp

Take sth. from Dirr and Grey if you want femenine boys


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

did i ask for boys, NO! learn to read damnit..


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> did i ask for boys, NO! learn to read damnit..



No need to get all insulting and uptight on my ass.
I was trying to help you, guess you fire back @ people too ey... =/

Anywayz, I've liked most of your avi's so you actually don't have to make such a fuzz.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

no im just pissed couse the some member returned who should never come back, she's pure evil....


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Who is it? Want me to harass her ?
Anything you want


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

no she will be banned soon cause i see it already happen, she flames any1 in randomness.....im laughing at her when it happens...


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

As you should...
I just think it's kinda useless when people get all crazy over one another... It's still virtual :xp. I love to flame and burn people quite loudly in their face 

Hmz. Gonna look for some more Kimi Fanart.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 25, 2005)

no but like, im talking to flashfacer and then she comes in going against me while im not even talking to her, she's just a troublemaker who isn't needed here....


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah well, when you put it that way, it's rather hard to lose your calm indeed. I agree with you on this one. Don't let it get to you. You have potential in RF. XD XD
I myself fearly await the day that I will be banned because I can lose my temper too if you push me enough... 

Ps... why are we speaking english... lol...


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 25, 2005)

:comes in here for asylum:

?=


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

*tacklebearhugs ashie* ello!


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 25, 2005)

:tackleglompwhateverelsehesaid-ed:

Hey there, moe!

EDIT:But, I gotta cut this short. Need to call my brother for some help on my CSSSA requirements.

From the mouth (  ) of a brilliant man:Ah, mendokuse.


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2005)

XD tc dear *waves fanatically* I SHALL AWAIT YOUR RETURN!!!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

@ scen - couse speaking english is a rule on the forum


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

I am back moe after a day has passed!

xD 

Come and entertain me.


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

*tackles her* see? I was awaiting your return! 

entertain you say, what do you have on mind? >=)


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow. Just wow.

x)

Oh, and nothing TOO inappropriate moe. There are KIDS here. That and my brother's hovering around the room.

xD


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> Wow. Just wow.



what, you DOUBT my dedication? Im honestly hurt!!!



			
				ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> Oh, and nothing TOO inappropriate moe. There are KIDS here. That and my brother's hovering around the room.
> 
> xD



damn brothers   

lol anyhow how was your day dear ^.^? did you manage to finish your CSSSA requirments?


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

Z0mg, you have the memory of a GOD.

xD

Yes and NO. Yes as in I've got everything under control. No as in I'm not finished. But I think you knew that.

How about you (No, I did not doubt your dedication....Ok, I did....)?


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

tsk tsk tsk, shame on you ashie foe doubting me. SHAME.

in other news Im doing quite well, exhuasted though, partying till 6 am isnt a good thing


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

You're a true man. Partying until 6am. I love myself some rocker.

<3

(Oh, I'll never doubt your love again. EVER)


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

we did rock actually XD the party as at my friends place and he has a band, so we gjust grabbed the closet instrument and began covering songs by Red hot chilli pepers . And seeing that I was the only one who knew all the songs , I was the vocalist, oh the girls were swooning i tell thee!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

i better get upstairs be4 the wife gets upset


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

That sounds so hot! I would've threw my panties at you. An extra pair, of course. I don't wanna run around exposed.

=)


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> That sounds so hot! I would've threw my panties at you. An extra pair, of course.* I don't wanna run around exposed.
> *
> =)


no problem with that >.>';


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> That sounds so hot! I would've threw my panties at you. *An extra pair, of course. I don't wanna run around exposed.
> *
> =)



[jim carry]_Reeaaaaaaaalllllllllllly? _[/jim carry]


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

I feel violated yet good. Thanks you guys.


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

aww dear, Im just teasing you ^.^


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> I feel violated yet good. Thanks you guys.


being violated is a good thing, happens all the time >_>


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

Of course it is. Don't worry about it moe. I enjoy the violation. Coming from you two, of course.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

lol you're location xD

lol i never had a location >_>';


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol you're location xD
> 
> lol i never had a location >_>';



being the gentleman I am, I shall refrain from making any smartass jokes


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=

You can always join me.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=
> 
> You can always join me.


YOSH!!!!!
*crawls on shika*  (;


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

:explicit content blocked out due to explicit content:

x)


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

hmm cheating on wifey celine? no


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 26, 2005)

We're all just a bunch of hippies, moe xD.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> hmm cheating on wifey celine? no


i bet she's enjoying jackal at the moment, haven't u heard all the moaning comin out of the other room >_>';


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> We're all just a bunch of hippies, moe xD.



I <3 you all for it!!!
XD


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

Occa, why you up so early?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

[_chibi occa gets mothered by nigggs once again._] XD

It's 1.10am where I am, so I'm actually up late. Well, it's early in the am, but you know what I mean  Are you in an American time zone?


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

nope, canadian. it's 9:20 in the morning were i am, where are you anyway?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm in Melbourne. I'm Malaysian though, but I've been in Australia 9 out of 12 months for the past 3 years cos of uni 

Is the search function working alright for you? I'm pretty ticked off that when I enter a search it loads a plain white page - it does that to me once in a while


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

nigggs could you grab this thread if the damn search works for you?

*- iNaruto series -*

I swear it's been done before. You can merge the thread or landfill it if you manage to find an older one.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

my search tab isnt working either, im just as powerless as you are.

edit: and i dont feel like modding atm


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL XD Let's just spamwhore away!

Well at least I know it isn't just me - the search spazzing out happens to me quite often, was starting to think my laptop was infested w/ trojans spyware and what-not


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL XD Let's just spamwhore away!
> 
> Well at least I know it isn't just me - the search spazzing out happens to me quite often, was starting to think my laptop was infested w/ trojans spyware and what-not



lol, you need to hitting that firefox girl.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

I knuuuuuu ;_; Everyone who doesn't use Firefox is uncool these days ;_; But I'm such a techtard I'm afraid I'll screw up something while installing it, or even worse, can't work the Firefox functions, whatever those are like


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

same as explorer, it even imports your favourite links from IE, just dl it, i gurantee it wont do any harm to your comp


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

and im back home again (=


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

hey mel <333
hmm melxcel  (;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

ZOMG it rhymes! We were SO meant to be together XD XD XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ZOMG it rhymes! We were SO meant to be together XD XD XD


totally! xD  *huggle*   *wonders of to get some yuri* >.>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Wouldn't mind some of that yuri too. >.> (I actually tried looking for some yesterday, but didn't find anything good <___<)


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

well you had had enough yuri with me yesterday evening, sjeeesh, u animal >_>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

_gags Celine to prevent her from spilling any more secrets about own insatiability._ But it's because you're so smexy ;_;


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

hmmm but you're the asian T-T <3333


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Asian =/= auto-hot XD XD XD

You have bigger boobs, hence you > me 

*grabs and caresses ... 


















... hair.*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Asian =/= auto-hot XD XD XD
> 
> You have bigger boobs, hence you > me
> 
> ...


bigger boobs!?,. . . you're 22 >_>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, poor traumatised wifey XD I was just trying to drive home the fact you're hotter


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

You're both hot.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 27, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> You're both hot.


I second that.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

dani you're smexyness goes beyond imagination and even beyond that with braces >_>
vash your 1 of the most adoreble 17 year olds ive ever seen (;

well, dinner time cu


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, that settles it, we're all hot, ORGY!!!!!!!!!! 



... 

Ok bye Celly ;_;


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

*closes thread, draws curtains*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

*takes a peek outside while pushing mel a bit off* i think mecha is watching >_<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

KnK's sig said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by MechaTC
> I just had some tonight, it was really good. I haven't had any in months.


So he wasn't talking about getting laid after all, just voyeurism. Loser.


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

Actually he was talking about cheesecake, but hey >.>


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Actually he was talking about cheesecake, but hey >.>


i knew it, he's so much more perverted than he actually shows ~_~


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

Ho ho ho, occa. >)


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

awesome dani x]

dunno if you know this site but it has some wallpapers i never saw be4 ^^
Link removed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

RahRRRRRrrrr!!! *saves* (we need one of those fire-in-eyes Lee icons, seriously )

Mecha reminds me of Keitaro from Love Hina. Inadvertently perverted XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

going to take shower, byeee~


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Bye wifey! <3 Don't have too much fun without me >)


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

You're Asian?

Wow, and I thought you were great before hand, now you're my dream come true.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

*dies* I had no idea "yellow fever" was prevalent on NF too >.> 

Anyway, look what Justice (gfx mod) made me! 



He's been making a series of mod Pokemon cards. They're really awesome XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *dies* I had no idea "yellow fever" was prevalent on NF too >.>
> 
> Anyway, look what Justice (gfx mod) made me!
> 
> ...


omg that's briljant, he should make a gallery with all the NF girls x]


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

How awesome xD.

Go OCCA, GO! 

(By the way.......PRETTY xD)

EDIT:That would be an awesome idea. All of us girls as Pokemon with MASTERS. Wait, I think the female population here at NF posses the commanding qualities. This may not work out too well xD.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

shikashikabangbang, hehehe "shikashikagangbang (;


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

I heard that all too much last night, Dear xD.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> I heard that all too much last night, Dear xD.


hmmm you know you like it ;]


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

Attention hijack!:


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

Special Effect: Can party til 6am.

That's awesome xD. And yes, you are a seductive creature, you seductive creature you.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Attention hijack!:


i realy need to contact justice about this O:


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

_occa squees._ So kawaii XD 

Poor Justice, he'll prolly be swamped with Pokemon card requests now 

I'm so tempted to post Vash's Orihime one, but that's just mean =X


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> _occa squees._ So kawaii XD
> 
> Poor Justice, he'll prolly be swamped with Pokemon card requests now
> 
> I'm so tempted to post Vash's Orihime one, but that's just mean =X


your wife says: POST THEM


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> _occa squees._ So kawaii XD
> 
> Poor Justice, he'll prolly be swamped with Pokemon card requests now
> 
> I'm so tempted to post Vash's Orihime one, but that's just mean =X



I really wanna see. To the PMs!

>>;


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

PMs, pfffft. 

Post 'em here.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

who cares, orihime never posts here and vash is our kid


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

>>

<<

Yeah, just post it here xD.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Righty then, since it was by "popular" demand anyway


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

LOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

:really wants one:

Haha, that Orihime one is just hilarious (even though I don't know who that is). 

:looks at KnK's:

I'm now infatuated.............<3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Orihime = useless Smod who is only an Smod because she's Tazmo's friend >__>

Thanks for posting the other card KnK, saved me the trouble of wading through the other thread to save em all XD

Here's moejo's! <3


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

I hope mine will come out soon.  :sad 

I need a double hug attack from Occa and Knk. =]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

_hug attacks KK._ ^_______^

Come to think of it, I've never seen your pic! Did you post any in the Pic Thread?


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

I posted two. =/

One quite a long time ago. And a recent one that makes everyone believe I was drunk while bowling. =/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

Those pokemon cards are so LLLLOOOOOOOL!!! 

Btw KK I can't see your pic =/


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

Yea I know, just fixed it again. =/


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I posted two. =/
> 
> One quite a long time ago. And a recent one that makes everyone believe I was drunk while bowling. =/



I was trying to find that one but failed to suceed.


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> I was trying to find that one but failed to suceed.



Which one? The old one is somewhere there. The most recent one is buried within the last few pages.


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Feb 27, 2005)

You bowling. Come to think of it, I think I did find it. It just wasn't working when I clicked it a while ago.

Stupid me.........>>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Righty then, since it was by "popular" demand anyway



LOL! I just pokemon who is totaly useless, just laying there. Damn


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, pwned by Vash. Very painful indeed 

KK, would you have the link to your pics? I really don't want to wade through the Pic Thread ^_^; (I hardly check it, which is why I missed your pics in the first place)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

You're missing out on some smexiness occa, BUT it can be quite scary there.. I found one pic that scares the living **** out of me!! But I'm not saying what pic, that would be mean


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

Occa you lazy bum. ;D

Link removed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry KK, the pic thread scares me 

You smartarse, you go to Cornell o_O And you don't look drunk, you look like you're (a good-looking bloke) high on weed about to breakdance. And the girl in orange is really pretty >)


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Sorry KK, the pic thread scares me
> 
> You smartarse, you go to Cornell o_O And you don't look drunk, you look like you're (a good-looking bloke) high on weed about to breakdance. And the girl in orange is really pretty >)



Indeed. I do look high...but I'm not.   

And that girl is already taken. =[

edit: And yes, seeing as I'm a smartarse I'm off to the library to maintain the status quo. ;D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Indeed. I do like high...but I'm not.


Aah, love 'em Freudian slips :

And seeing as I've made typo errors in 3 consecutive posts resulting in me having to edit them, it's a sign it's time to go to bed. Bye everyone!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

Bye Bye occa *Waveshystericaly swoooosh* *Falls of chair and hurts head* *Damn*


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

ello everyone


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Moooeeee!!! s + s

I was supposed to leave like half an hour ago, but got distracted by some threads in the HoU. God I'm terrible -__- Thanks so much Arab Strap and Beck moe! s again XD

Did you see the Pokemon card Justice made you? XD


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

glad you enjoyed it dear XD  X 

XD XD XD!!! i saw the card  Knows too much music, thats pricless XD! and yours was hilarious too, cant wait to see Vash's cards 

Hey toilet whats up mate ?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm doin school stuff, I always tell my teacher that I'm to smart for that shit, but she won't belive meee!!!!  

I watched some kickarse ep's of The oc though :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

I think Vash already has a card, but it's buried somewhere in that massacre thread  I sure as hell ain't going to wade through looking for it XD


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

*glad he isnt taking any courses this semster* I feel your pain toilet


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Raaaaaaaaaah my first stats lecture of the year starts in a few hours >____< ::hates on moe::


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

be quiet, and send more mini skirt pics.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

>                    <
_______________

::bashes nigggs to death with Kakashi plushie:: 

erherhoreqw i'm off for real. Night/morning/etc guys. ::still bashing nigggs::


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

s moe - you know I loff joooooooo XD

Righto *goes to edit nigggs role* ::still bashing::


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

occaaaaa!!!!!!! <3333  im back :


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

lol i woff you too occa XD 

byebye dear, tc and have a good day/evening ^.^
*
CELINE!! <33333 *


----------



## nigggs (Feb 27, 2005)

*taking a beating*

geez occa! not even bulma was that rough with master roshi!


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

Occa! What are you doing still up?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 27, 2005)

Laughing at the Captions thread and reading through some really, really boring Cognitive Psych journals >.>

But my last few posts have been full of typos so I'm really overdue for sleep otherwise I'll die at my first lecture of the year. 

*smooches the wife and uke, hlomps moe, Bulma-slaps nigggs again and goes to die on bed*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

lol occa remember what u said about pat O_<
he did it anyway (;


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

XD pat is simply super 
 did you see the card he made me?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> XD pat is simply super
> did you see the card he made me?


ive seen only dani & mel (:


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

heheheh, you pokemon nerds


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> heheheh, you pokemon nerds



just for saying thast, im going to ask Pat to make one for you


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

Where's my pokemod card! >(


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> just for saying thast, im going to ask Pat to make one for you



Heheh, naah I don't think it's any use. He doesn't know me so he will prolly put on som freaky random comment 

Like: Likes ham, and I don't, really dont.. ..really.. The smell :barf


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2005)

lol jack, i think its being mad e as we speak 



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> Heheh, naah I don't think it's any use. He doesn't know me so he will prolly put on som freaky random comment
> 
> Like: Likes ham, and I don't, really dont.. ..really.. The smell :barf



I hate ham >.< dont even come close to it,


----------



## KK (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you for instilling hope in me Moe. ;__;


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello. How's everybody doing?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

damnit i need to sleep soon ;__;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> damnit i need to sleep soon ;__;



Yeah me 2!  wanna sleepover?? :  I don't think your wife would mind


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Yeah me 2!  wanna sleepover?? :  I don't think your wife would mind


you don't have any icky deseases do you?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you don't have any icky deseases do you?



No , but I have occationally visits from jackal who wants women advice


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> No , but I have occationally visits from jackal who wants women advice


then we'll just ignore him by not answering his calls, leave the door closed etc etc (;


----------



## Blue (Feb 28, 2005)

In other news, occa is cool.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

Whee whee whee!  _occa does retard dance._ Morning/evening wifey!  Enjoy talking about STDs and visits from El Jackal


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> In other news, occa is cool.


Yeah, pretty much what we were talking about.. 


And btw I can't sleep over now cel, I'm grounded =/ 
It's weird.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> And btw I can't sleep over now cel, I'm grounded =/
> It's weird.


lol, u kid


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol, u kid


 STop bullying meing

You will so regret it when I become famous.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2005)

lol hey occa , how was your first lecture?


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> STop bullying meing
> 
> You will so regret it when I become famous.



Indeed toilet has  a future as a member of the Hives with that suit of his


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Indeed toilet has  a future as  member of the Hives that suit of his



Bwhaha, I have much greater plans than that mister!  
This isn't the last you have seen of me.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

Of course I'm cool now Dani (zomg! Dani is ergonomically easier to type than KnK even though it has one more letter!), I'm finally using Firefox (red lines under the Smod names look so much better ... and lines in forum boxes look much cleaner. Nah seriously, everything's loading much faster 

My first lecture was pants moe - boring as hell, pointless, and I had to sit next to two valleygirls giggling about "Josh" and "Martin", and my lecturer looks like she's not had sex in like 3 years. Which is not a good thing.

What's this about AFI in a suit?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

> What's this about AFI in a suit?


pic thread u lazy bumsy >.>';


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

Nuuuuu!!! Not the endless abyss of


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

> Bah I'll take a look after I return from splashing ice-cold water on my face to wake myself up, only because you insisted wifey!



Please don't >< <.<!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

k mel (;
i'll just sit in here and entertain myself with you're chibi pr0n >.>


----------



## Blue (Feb 28, 2005)

Dani it is, then. Same difference to me. =)

I will, of course, have to call you Mel. This is fun because It will get people doing user searches and asking who Mel is.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Hm, so you're melanie ey?? I'm Toilet btw


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hm, so you're melanie ey?? I'm Toilet btw


you're dass ;/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you're dass ;/



You rememberd!!!! ing *Megaoverloadcrushhug*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> You rememberd!!!! ing *Megaoverloadcrushhug*


hmmmmmm hugs feel so nice ^-^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so happy they changed the limits, sid looks so much smexier now


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2005)

*stares at toilets avy for hours* so pwetty @.@


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> I will, of course, have to call you Mel. This is fun because It will get people doing user searches and asking who Mel is.


Are you serious, people actually search the forums for who Dani/Mel/insert whoever's name is?  What are the funniest search keywords you've come across? >D

Dass/Toilet/AFI, I'm Melissa not Melanie. Melanie is my bf's ex's name >( (Which is why he's the only one who calls me 'Lis' for short, because 'Mel' leaves a bad taste in his mouth)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Ahh. Ok then melissa ^^ 

Wow until now, I tought that it said galaxy in your avi


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Wow until now, I tought that it said galaxy in your avi


WHHAHHAHAA U RETARD!!!!!!!!!

thought that 2 the first time -_-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

Heh. That's where reading underneath the underneath comes in handy. Or just simply reading properly 

*smooches the wifey* Very smexy pics in the Pic thread 

(I've only seen the last page AFI, and got sidetracked cos I had to ban someone, haven't seen your pic yet!)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

> (I've only seen the last page AFI, and got sidetracked cos I had to ban someone, haven't seen your pic yet!)



Nahh, they're all freaky anyways


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

> *smooches the wifey* Very smexy pics in the Pic thread


 my friend thought it was funny to sneak up to me at 3AM and make a picture right in my face, her reward: failed assasination attempt with a pillow >]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL, don't kill your friend wifey, else you won't have her to buy you lunch etc. while you're asleep XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, don't kill your friend wifey, else you won't have her to buy you lunch etc. while you're asleep XD


we do that all the time 

lol you're quote, mecha is sucha <cencored word couse mecha could be sneaking around>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> we do that all the time
> 
> lol you're quote, mecha is sucha <cencored word couse mecha could be sneaking around>



Hehehe, I think she actually said it 





> Mecha, you arsing poodle of a girl.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 28, 2005)

i have my own words, kukuku ;>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

> lol you're quote, mecha is sucha <cencored word couse mecha could be sneaking around>


And he liked it too, right after he noticed it he said he wouldn't mind wearing a skirt : But my sig is obnoxiously huge as it is, so I let that remark slide 

AFI, just saw your pics. You're a very pretty boy ^_______^


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello smexie ladies and smexie? men 
How's everybody doin'?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Scene, I'm off for Fun with Statistics! Have fun with the rest of the hentais over here XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 28, 2005)

Ow okay Occa-dear, I will then, have fun with staistics  Bye ya s


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello Hello Just dropping by before I hafta go too school  

Or "school", we're going on an assmoe classtrip.. Last year some of the seniors got expelled for bringing b33r! Guess who's a senoir now! But I'm smart. 

Okay hope you're all doing nice, bye bye


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Bye AFI/brilliant hair (XD) - enjoy the trip! If all else fails, there's always pissing out of the bus window for fun : Tata.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm a psych and history double major, the stats I'm taking this sem is a 101 one I've been putting off for years because it's a retarded compulsory unit : But you get auto cool points for being stats-competent, because anything math-related, I suck at.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

> AFI, just saw your pics. You're a very pretty boy ^_______^


and only 1 year younger than me >D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

God Celly, have you been humping everyone behind my back? ;_;


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> God Celly, have you been humping everyone behind my back? ;_;


... . . . .. yes.. . .  ..


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Mar 1, 2005)

Want me to bump you, Occa?

;.;

:trying to get some ass:

;.;


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> :trying to get some ass:
> 
> ;.;


hey there ^~


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Mar 1, 2005)

HEY.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

*yawn*  aaaaawww just roled out bed *sleeeeepy*  n___n


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Mar 1, 2005)

What time is it....Wherever you're at? xD


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

9:29 in teh morning -.-


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Mar 1, 2005)

....................o.o

It's 12:32am

HERE.

>>


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

oooooh, nice =O
*looks at her location* so who's the lucky 1 (;


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Mar 1, 2005)

Isn't it obvious......^~

You, Silly.

BUT, this little lady's gotta head to bed. Good night. We shall BUMP some other time.

xD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Nuuuuu!!! I didn't get to have retaliatory secks w/ ShikaBoom! Damn cheatin' wife ... ing


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

by shikshika*G*a_N_*gB*a_*N*_*g*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

_loves the wifey twice as much as before._ :


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> _loves the wifey twice as much as before._ :


hmmmm, and i wub you soooooooo much ><


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Kyaa so adorable! XD <3

_occa rewards with unfiltered pic._

Edit: Zaaaapppo!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

O__O
i was about to left, BUT i saved it >D
hmmm mel you look so toucheble (;
*violates her* again & again!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

_happily gets violated by Celine._ Took it down since you saved it already XD Have a good breakfast/doing whatever you're going to do, don't shag too many people without me


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> _happily gets violated by Celine._ Took it down since you saved it already XD Have a good breakfast/doing whatever you're going to do, don't shag too many people without me


i won't,... you know how loyal i am to you ;O


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Back from the trip, was only for a day,  ^^ Fun though might post some pics, gotta get em first though.. 

PS: Got a new avatar now ^^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Hm, my brother studies psychology too.. I'm starting to get a little afraid of him.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

just got back from work D:

any1 want a smexy occa pic?  (;


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

OMFG!!!!!!!1!11!!!1


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

inging  Nahh, I could prolly go all itachi on his ass if he tries anything mental on me  

Cel I wanna see smex occa pics??
Edit: MMMMMM


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

hehehe....


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Nuuuuu, don't link the pic, it's unfiltered and I'm afraid of FAKS-syndrome ;_;


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

relax i broke the link ;]


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

hello there


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you wifey <3

moe!!! 

God I'm so sleepy ... >.>


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

hello occa/God  how are you doing today?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Heh I'm so spaced out ... nice Pink Floyd avvie though. How was YOUR day?


----------



## Blue (Mar 1, 2005)

Another beautiful day has dawned on the east coast.

I will promptly waste it >.>


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

eh, its going. Im just hoping that i wont get a call from my family -_-, the last thing i need is to hear my sis or mom telling me i need to move back home


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

weeeeeee i think that job is actually saving my life from NF (:


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Another beautiful day has dawned on the east coast.
> 
> I will promptly waste it >.>



Don't ok. I would kill to live there you live.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

weeeeeeee occa rules : *kissssss* <333
[_/RANDOMNESS_]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

Haha yeah, dun be like us NF loserz 

What job do you have now Celly? ^________^

moe, why would your fam want you to move back home when you've taken the trouble to enrol in uni and all?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> What job do you have now Celly? ^________^




She works at a midget packaging service  

And moe, why?


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

grand ma passed away in sudan this weekend, and whats making it so messy is the fact my dad was suposed to go visit her this week, yet she passed away before he could see her one last time ( he hasnt seen her in 2 yrs). so now everyone is a crying mess back home, saying that we shouldnt be this far apart from each other. and whats really tearing me up is that my dad is depressed and torn about this. He went to sudan for the funreal and when i talked with him he was just s o sad, i cant recall an instance in my life that my dad was angry or sad, i never saw him frown, not even once, he is always smiling and I always wanted to have a similiar mentallty like his, hearing his teary voice really threw me off guard


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> She works at a midget packaging service


KHFKHBF#@#(*@)$KJKFF


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

aww moe  x infinity I'm so sorry to hear that :sad

Do _you_ want to go back?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> KHFKHBF#@#(*@)$KJKFF



Your so cute when you're angry   

And i meant that you pakced up midgets and sent them away, not implying that you are one


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Your so cute when you're angry
> 
> And i meant that you pakced up midgets and sent them away, not implying that you are one


you're even worse than SoS and dbcomix combined


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> aww moe  x infinity I'm so sorry to hear that :sad
> 
> Do _you_ want to go back?



I really dont know, im not that enthusastic about the idea of going back home, my family is collectivly the most insane group of indiviuals you could possibly encounter and the though of going hback home for univeristy isnt quite the thrill. I really dont like it here in the usa either. i have been planning to change univerisites actually and moce to euprope for a semster or too, but i dont know what to do at the moment.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

> you're even worse than SoS and dbcomix combined



Hey you're the midgetpacker not me.. .P (haha,look, one eyed kakashi taunting smiley)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

s moe I hope you'll make the right decision. Think it through carefully ... I know I made the wrong choice when I decided to switch unis ... by then it was too late :/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Moe all I have too say, it will work out, it always does..


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hey you're the midgetpacker not me.. .P (haha,look, one eyed kakashi taunting smiley)


.. . . you,. . .why,. . .eh .. . . nyaaarrgg,. . .. .  ,. . . .  i feel hurt:sad


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> .. . . you,. . .why,. . .eh .. . . nyaaarrgg,. . .. .  ,. . . .  i feel hurt:sad



NOOOO not the sad face!!! :amazed  What can I do to cheer you up??


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> NOOOO not the sad face!!! :amazed  What can I do to cheer you up??


make wuv to me x]


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks occa and toilet, i hope i make the right choice.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> make wuv to me x]



Ok, your place, let's say around midnight? 

Or just right here right now.. Srry occa


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

posted new pics, omg sucha pic whore O:


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

More eye candy for everyone ^_____^ _beams with pride @ wifey._

I really, really hope everything works out as best as it can for you moe. Uni + family issues combined can really eff you up - speaking from the bitch otherwise known as personal experience >.> s moe again


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

*french kisses mel*  hmmm, g2g hun! *swooooooooosh*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 1, 2005)

_snogs Cel back._

I have to go too, my eyes are mutinying against me. Go spam in another FC guys XD

extra  for moe - I really hope resolve that dilemma <3


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks occa ^.^ sweet dreams dear


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 1, 2005)

Cel... you sure r one firely lady 

Hi there moe. And yet nother awesome avi


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

> Cel... you sure r one firely lady


 well most guys experience that as a turn off since they want to be in control and rather prefer some1 shy who cooks for them :eyeroll


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well most guys experience that as a turn off since they want to be in control and rather prefer some1 shy who cooks for them :eyeroll



Hell no. I want my woman to be... well like you. 
And you're hot. So yeah.   

:s at pics again ::


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

hahaha well, i'll see how it all turns out (;


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

hey scen whats up?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well most guys experience that as a turn off since they want to be in control and rather prefer some1 shy who cooks for them :eyeroll



Really, thats so not true.. Hate boring girls..


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 1, 2005)

Moe!!!! You're so crazy man, I just saw your avi and now it changed again. Man, you're my hero


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

moe we want bono O:


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> moe we want bono O:



if i change to bono, do i get a bikini pic


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> if i change to bono, do i get a bikini pic


no those are reserved when i need a admin


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no those are reserved when i need a admin



 anyhow i changed back to bono just casue your asked , see how much i woff you?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2005)

MAN! bono is an irish badarse!!


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> MAN! bono is an irish badarse!!



Is it wrong for me to want to have his babies?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)

thnx moe, that 1 still rules


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 1, 2005)

Yay! I like that one the most too. Bono kicks ass


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

lol moe, you changed it again  
hehehe you avi whore ><
im seriously going to choke while laughing when moe puts a guy like marilyn manson in his avi xD
that would be so,. .. not moe x]


----------



## Axass (Mar 2, 2005)

Why I'm not signed up in Occa's FC already? Can anybody find a good reason for my stupidness?

*Bows down to Occa*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

we all envy u fork ^^;;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 2, 2005)

_has compensatory sex with Celly to make up for jealousy._


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello Occa


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> _has compensatory sex with Celly to make up for jealousy._


hmm so good <33


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 2, 2005)

Zomfg! here's where the fun is.... 

:: takes out camera... nah.. throws away camera and approaches.... ::  :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Zomfg! here's where the fun is....
> 
> :: takes out camera... nah.. throws away camera and approaches.... ::  :rofl


nope wrong place (:


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 2, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> nope wrong place (:



Don't torture me.... meanie.... :bored... What do I have to do so you would tell me?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Don't torture me.... meanie.... :bored... What do I have to do so you would tell me?


belong a bi sexuel female fangirl.....


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 2, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> belong a bi sexuel female fangirl.....



Who..... ?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

well i had no school today couse of the 30cm snow =)
soooooo what did i do?!?!
Absolutly nothing!, no wait that's not entirely true, i did dyed my hair again (dark) O:


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2005)

your telling me someone DOESNT know Kriss Kross? o.O

but yeah, I like my Iron & wine avy, i just love how Sam beam seems so distant yet immersed in the music, i simple adore Iron & wine ^.^ Im trying to find a decent nick drake stock to make an avy from it, but to no avail.

i still hate you btw.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well i had no school today couse of the 30cm snow =)
> soooooo what did i do?!?!
> Absolutly nothing!, no wait that's not entirely true, i did dyed my hair again (dark) O:


ohh, looking gorguoes as always I bet


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> ohh, looking gorguoes as always I bet


well if the snow isn't gone by tomorrow im planning to pay a quik visit through the snowy landscapes to 1 of my friends and she has a webcam/digicam  >D


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

met bono: no
seen him: yes
where: at a concert (=


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2005)

....

bowie..12 times?

im speechless


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2005)

tc mate, talk to you later, you I-almost-touched-bowie lucky arse you


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2005)

k cya fork *huggle* =)


----------



## Sayo (Mar 3, 2005)

qwerty7 said:
			
		

> A fanclub for a user? WTF? What kind of forum is this, a "flatter-each-other" forum? Pathetic.


hahaha go cry in you're bedroom kid xD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey occa^^ Baibai occa~.^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 3, 2005)

Haha, look, he even came to whine in this FC : I shall go vaporise his pointless post now 

Hi wifey + AFI!


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Occa..!! ... me not like Orokage . Yeah.. I know 

Nice pwnz Occa... I shall now point to you as teh ultimate *Goddess of Pownage* XD


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2005)

XD XD occa, that smily is the greatest thing since french toast!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 3, 2005)

Scene!  I love your new sig - the bishie Oro looks very lickable =X Did you make it?

EDIT: Yah moe, it's the most pwnxorz smiley on NF I tell joooo >)


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 3, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Scene!  I love your new sig - the bishie Oro looks very lickable =X Did you make it?



Sadly enough not... but I love it lickelywayz too


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 3, 2005)

If a serial killer looked like Oro and asked me to get in his car I prolly would XD XD XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 3, 2005)

Bai bai occa!!! I've actually seen the whole first season of the oc.. You were right about the clothes though ^^ That anna girl got smexstyle .P 

Sad ending though =|

Edit: And you were right about the soap too


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 3, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> If a serial killer looked like Oro and asked me to get in his car I prolly would XD XD XD



Haha.. me too. me too . Hm. you were talking about my avi, right? Cauz I did make the signature myself


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 3, 2005)

Bye AFI  And yah, isn't the OC worth watching just for the OST and clothes alone?  Have a good day/night!

Scene, I was talking about your sig. Oro looks super bishie there. He just looks insanely lecherous in your av (either way, both are fine by me ). You made your own sig! Awesome! XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 3, 2005)

> Bye AFI  And yah, isn't the OC worth watching just for the OST and clothes alone?  Have a good day/night!



Yeh, It makes me happy  baibai, go easy on celly now.....n' out.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 3, 2005)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee! XD XD XD Thank ya Occa


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

Curse your observant psych grad powers! How joo know even though I r t3h invisible and t3h very sick?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

Occaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! 

Yor new avi rocks!!! And I'm not in teh yearbook :wah


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, I've been sick for most of yest. and today, so haven't felt like modding = invisiblexorz. Although it'd also be double fun if some troll appeared feeling all smug he/she decided to troll when no Smods were online and I'm like, BAT OUT OF HELL NO JUTSU! OCCA SMASH! 

Scene, send Dani a picture and get her to add you to the yearbook silly!


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

But but.. There's pics of me and I asked her to use teh one in my public profile.... :xp
You're sick? :sad.. Anything I can do to make ya feel better? XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmm good point, actually I don't even know if Admins have a PM limit  I know Smods get 500 msgs, section mods 250. Normal members have 50, correct?


----------



## Axass (Mar 5, 2005)

*is ready to post something about the greatness of Occa*



> More particularly i'd like to ask you what your thoughts on some socio-psychological issues as the relate to recent history.



*reads that and runs as far away as possible from serious discussion*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

meeeeeeeeel <3333


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

hmmmmmm renji *_* <3


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

My god.. all teh philosophical stuff.... *is terrified*
.
.
.
Stays...


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

gah to much philosophical stuf. .. 
we need some good old braindead lesbo snogging *_*


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

But but... I wanted to do nice stuffs.... 

*watches lesbo actions unfolding*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

i think fork realy went to sleep ;0


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't tell me that fork has been here all night  

And what time is it were you live occa?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

lol fork became an internet junkie =X


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

Currently 11.50pm w/ a biting wind outside my window that makes scary horror movie-type sounds ("WOooOOooo!!! WOoOOOooo!!!" [cue gargoyle smashing through my window and all that]).

*continues to yuri Celly for Scene's enjoyment*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Currently 11.50pm w/ a biting wind outside my window that makes scary horror movie-type sounds ("WOooOOooo!!! WOoOOOooo!!!" [cue gargoyle smashing through my window and all that]).
> 
> *continues to yuri Celly for Scene's *and Afi's* enjoyment*



Hehehe .P  And some editing


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

YAY! *continues watchin' in awe*

I thought I became an internet junkie.... lol :rofl


----------



## Axass (Mar 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Currently 11.50pm w/ a biting wind outside my window that makes scary horror movie-type sounds ("WOooOOooo!!! WOoOOOooo!!!" [cue gargoyle smashing through my window and all that]).


Ah, it's just 1:55 PM here.



> *continues to yuri Celly for Scene's enjoyment*


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Ah, it's just 1:55 PM here.



We're in teh same timezone.. where you at?


----------



## Axass (Mar 5, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> We're in teh same timezone.. where you at?


*points at profile*

Italy, Florence.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> *points at profile*
> 
> Italy, Florence.



Italiano ey. Belgium here


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

Ah hell - [_yuris Celine for all heterosexual males' enjoyment._]. 

Scene it just occurred to me - are you gay (since you love Orochi to a disturbing degree and like yaoi) or het, or bi?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Ah hell - [_yuris Celine for all heterosexual males' enjoyment._].
> 
> Scene it just occurred to me - are you gay (since you *love Orochi to a disturbing degree* and like yaoi) or het, or bi?



Hehehe.. gotta love the way you put it Occa  : 
I'm bi.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

*ding* Makes sense now. Orochi is actually prolly bi anyway (re: Anko), despite his harem of boyses


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *ding* Makes sense now. Orochi is actually prolly bi anyway (re: Anko), despite his harem of boyses



And that describes my 'thing' too... bit more gay then bi


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

No WONDER you adore t3h Oro >D Do you happen to have long dark hair too? Cos that'd be even more awesome.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> No WONDER you adore t3h Oro >D Do you happen to have long dark hair too? Cos that'd be even more awesome.



*points at public profile* :eyeroll


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

XD XD Sorry Scene, most of the time when I'm looking at member profiles it's more often when I'm trying to ban them =X 

But you DO have long and straight dark hair  Did you happen to post pics in the Pic Thread by any chance?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD XD Sorry Scene, most of the time when I'm looking at member profiles it's more often when I'm trying to ban them =X
> 
> But you DO have long and straight dark hair  Did you happen to post pics in the Pic Thread by any chance?


yes he did and he resembles oro in more ways than just looks (;


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

I need to post better pics. I once posted unclear pics... :xp. But I'll have a webcam soon 

EDIT/


			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> yes he did and he resembles oro in more ways than just looks (;



I do?...ehe...


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

damnit, why did my webcam had to die 
oh wel i posted enough pics so i don't realy need it anymore xD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, link me when you post some new pics Scene ^_____^

Celly, I think half the forum has nosebled to death from all the pics you've posted already XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering about something.. Why did the asian dudes who draw manga n' such, make up that you nosebleed when you see a hot chick... The  blood doesn't stream to the nose, you know?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

i think the meaning of that is like: they get punched on the nose from the beuatyness and when it hits them they have a nosebleed =S


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Heh, yeah.. Well, to be honest I dunn think kishi and those ppl have so much experiense with girls  

Nothing personal kishi


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

you don't have to apoligize, the guy can't even read english


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Hehehehe, and I don't think he's in this fc either 

But I think he's a member of the yaoi fc..


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

lol u retard, i said he can't even read english (it's true btw)


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 5, 2005)

:rofl

I think noosebleeds could also be from the fact that when you get excited your blood streams more and raises to your head and *coughs* other parts.And because there is too much blood it sorta falls out of your noose.... :err 

@ Occa.. I sure will dear ^^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol u retard, i said he can't even read english (it's true btw)



Yeah I know, I read his biography.   




I vote for that celly and occa shall continue the yuriness!!! ><??!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 5, 2005)

1000 post


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 5, 2005)

i'm joining.  can't believe i forgot


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello, I spent my evening taking care of two drunken buddies. Fun @__@ 

Not alot of new post's today, little slow day.. Well well well, what to talk about. what to tal..


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

lol toilet, why the paranoid andriod face?


----------



## Blue (Mar 5, 2005)

For your enjoyment, previously posted elsewhere: Occa's happy place.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Heh no nothing.. Just thought that someone was watching me. 

I'm currently reasearching something, do you know that the emoticons change personality if you highlight them? 

 <--- This one gets sad 
 <--- And this one looks like a pig with a uni-brow?

EDIT : OMG! that art is incredible, who has drawn it??


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> EDIT : OMG! that art is incredible, who has drawn it??



The ever so talented Knk


----------



## Blue (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, that was me.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Woah, I didn't know that you could draw dani, you should brag more.


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

She awesome with a pencil and pen! check some of her art here & here

hope you dont mind me posting the links dani, cause your artwork really is great ^.^


----------



## Blue (Mar 5, 2005)

Thank ye, Moe. You can be my agent.   

I have to split. See ya alls later.


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

tc and have a fun evening 

so toilet, what have you been up to?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

k, bai bai. 

And moe, look --> Oropher Mithrand?r  (Toilet no jutsu in elvish)
 And look --> Aerandir ( Yours)


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

Aerandir S?rion


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

OoOH.. I typed in a couple of dirty ones too.. But I think I leave it for now. 

Whats up with you then mate?


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

Naughty Naughty Boy 

Not much, just hanging here for the day. Got a party later on (its still 5:34 pm over here) but I doubt Ill be going, oboxious music + obnoxious ppl = not the most fun you can have.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

Nahhh, go anyway, and make a the party into something you like  

Damn I'm born at the wrong side of the world >.< !


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

lol, you wanna go to the OC or what?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2005)

How did you know???...no, don't answer, we share the same brain...  

But I don't wanna go to orange county, I wanna live there><!! 
I kinda have an alice in wonderland image of oc, and I won't have anyone ruin it!!! >_<!


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> How did you know???...no, don't answer, we share the same brain...



I was right again?   this is just too weird   



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> But I don't wanna go to orange county, I wanna live there><!!
> I kinda have an alice in wonderland image of oc, and I won't have anyone ruin it!!! >_<!



Sunny days at the beach, partying and hot gals eh? . But trust me, I'd rather go to Norway than visit the OC ^.^ I'd do anything to see the northen lights


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

*nods head in agreement with the fork* ever been there forky? oh and btw, how did the show go last night? ^.^


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh that's great to hear! Glad it was a productive evening for you.

Its so-so, stuff happened between that person & I. Unfortunatly things didn't turn out as I hoped for, but meh, can't complain. Its going I guess ^.^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 6, 2005)

who's bean & wat happent to you're postcount moe =0


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> norway kicks ass!



Hell yeah!! 

.. ..

... .. 
 Why? 

Did you restart your postcount moe?


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

good afternoon everyone


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello I'm back =3


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

hey  Oropher Mithrand?r  whats up?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2005)

I was boored.. But I am no longer.. Whats up with you n00b!!!!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 6, 2005)

heeeeey every1 :>


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> I was boored.. But I am no longer.. Whats up with you n00b!!!!



RESPECT MAH AUTHORITY!! XD lol I love  the "im a japanese teacher" thread its so awesome


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2005)

> heeeeey every1 :>



<3333 hehe, I think it's just you me n' moe...again =3 

it seems like so much fun beeing that japanese school teacer! Asian culture is teh awsomeness.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

s everyone + an extra frenchy for the wife <3

Morning/afternoon/night - nehehe, moe is now the n00bxorz!

Check out that other website I listed in the Japanese Teacher thread moe - it's awesome


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

I iz teh n00bxorz XD

oh new link! Ill go read it now


----------



## Sayo (Mar 6, 2005)

hey mel/moe


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

Celly <3

Looking at your Renji avatar, I think I've finally figured out why I like Byakuya better, even though he's t3h evilxorz.

Renji's sexy in that primal way, but Byakuya is Godiva chocolate. Something a non-chocolate connoisseur-yet-choc addict like me will adore and know it's good and something superior, but never quite comprehend what, exactly, is excellent about it/him. Sigh. 

And that is my pseudo-philosophical thought of the day. _occabot semi-intelligent mode shut down._


----------



## Sayo (Mar 6, 2005)

bya is ofcourse the charm lover bishie boy 
but renji is my private evil smexy sexXx bomb <33


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

Bah, let's just agree that Kubo Tite draws some of the most want-to-anime-hump characters ever (male _and_ female) XD 

moe, your constant avatar-changing is making me cry - but nice Lennon anyway


----------



## Sayo (Mar 6, 2005)

mel meet my greatest "seme" friend, i didn't cencsor her face, just the name xD


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moe, your constant avatar-changing is making me cry - but nice Lennon anyway



sowwwwy XD , i swear im going to stick with this one for a day or two ^.^"

and I love Dot allison - colour me <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

Eh, at least it's not those generic Itachi/Naruto avatars. Those are the ones that really make me cry =X

Cel, your seme is so cute! <3 I wuv her button nose especially ^_____^


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 6, 2005)

Occaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! XD XD XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

Scennnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!! *GaixLee waves of melodrama crash in b/g*


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 6, 2005)

LOl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm... gettin' drunk    :rofl


----------



## Blinus (Mar 6, 2005)

You know, I've finally decided to join the random posters I like FCs. I was gonna stop with KnK... then Scenester was a given because I'm his Kabuto... but now.. YOU'RE all up for grabs! WAHAHA! Aren't you ecstatic Occa! I join!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

>D Once you join one, you join 'em all. I started w/ abfluvver's, initially not wanting to join any member-oriented FCs cos I knew that would spam-whorise me, then I caved and joined moe+KnK+NN(Shunsui)+Ronin(Kisuke)+Vash+Scene, and not necessarily in that order, I don't sodding remember. Oh, and the rule of thumb is: never interact w/ Celine unless you want to get spamwhore virus v3.056SuperDuperEvolvedResistantStrain - I ended up e-marrying her and spiralled down the path of spam-whorage, never to be redeemed ing

*goes to add Kabu-bitch and Poolboy (Mecha ... mmmm ...) to list, as FC owner seems to have gone AWOL*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

You don't count, you have _bean_ as your username but a freaking _flower_ as your avatar. You're an anomaly, the outlier 1st year SPSS-boggled psych students love to hate


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

And you should see my 5 ton hammer w/ your name on it :


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 6, 2005)

Occa..... I'm getting drunk sweety


----------



## Blinus (Mar 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *goes to add Kabu-bitch and Poolboy (Mecha ... mmmm ...) to list, as FC owner seems to have gone AWOL*



I am not a Kabu-bitch. Kabuto is a Ben-bitch. Mwahaha.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

Scene, did you not see what happened to the poor sod who drank and spammed (re: "fuk ya all" thread in Off-Topic)? Go spank your Kabubitch, it's more productive (and entertaining).



			
				bean said:
			
		

> is that some sort of euphemism for your vibrator?


Nope, it's simply a 5 ton object w/ a wooden handle and metal head usually meant for hardware usage, but in this case is marked w/ your (user)name and meant for inflicting grievious bodily harm on you. And Celine > vibrators.


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 6, 2005)

occa said:
			
		

> And Celine > vibrators.


DAMMIT.
I was replaced again ;___;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

And abf > men.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 6, 2005)

Occa. I have a for real question not relating to male/male/ female/female/ Ben/Scen OroKabu topics at all! Imagine!

Did you keep all those hilarious animated gifs you made, including the blasphemous one with the subliminal message that said Kakashi > Kabuto? Those were awesome.

On another note, you should put (KabuBitch) after my name on the member list. It would be brilliance.


----------



## Keira (Mar 6, 2005)

<.< *kicks school* man is been so long since I last was here
how you've been little b*tches? XD


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 6, 2005)

Ben Plante said:
			
		

> Occa. I have a for real question not relating to male/male/ female/female/ Ben/Scen OroKabu topics at all! Imagine!
> 
> Did you keep all those hilarious animated gifs you made, including the blasphemous one with the subliminal message that said Kakashi > Kabuto? Those were awesome.
> 
> On another note, you should put (KabuBitch) after my name on the member list. It would be brilliance.



Me........ spank... you....... now. Occa told me


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

No need for censorship Keira, we're all bitches here 



			
				Kabubitch<3 said:
			
		

> Did you keep all those hilarious animated gifs you made, including the blasphemous one with the subliminal message that said Kakashi > Kabuto? Those were awesome.


I have them on my laptop somewhere. And Kakashi definitely >>>> Kabuto in secks. Which reminds me, I've yet to get around to making Keira's pervo Naruto gif - gomen nasai Keira-chan! ;_;



			
				bean said:
			
		

> you're a wicked bean smashing villian.


And you're a fetching smear of plant fetus <3

Thank you for the spanking Scene. Now make Kabubitch squeal Kakashi > me.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 6, 2005)

I edited my earlier post asking about the gifs with a second request, if it went unnoticed. C'MON! IT'LL BE GREAT!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH KAKASHI > ME! That wasn't so hard, it's true.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 6, 2005)

Ben Plante said:
			
		

> I edited my earlier post asking about the gifs with a second request, if it went unnoticed. C'MON! IT'LL BE GREAT!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH KAKASHI > ME! That wasn't so hard, it's true.



I have picture proof Ben........:eyeroll


----------



## Keira (Mar 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> No need for censorship Keira, we're all bitches here
> I have them on my laptop somewhere. And Kakashi definitely >>>> Kabuto in secks. Which reminds me, I've yet to get around to making Keira's pervo Naruto gif - gomen nasai Keira-chan! ;_;



I know =/ been using the word all day even to an annoying kid that got my msn  e-mail *die you bitch brat >_<=* so I had to censore the word to prevent his innocent mind to blow up <.<=

LOL I'm yet to see the kakashi>kabuto one, plz show it to me XD
awww it's ok, I know you're busy with uni like I am with my school *kicks it once again*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

Here you go Keira (ah, the memories) - it was a gift for Scen:


KabuBitch, you are now KabuBitch ^_________^


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

Keira chan! my hair-raper XD


----------



## Blinus (Mar 6, 2005)

Yay for gif! Yay for KabuBitch! Yay for beer! I mean... for bears. Those furry scoundrels.


----------



## Keira (Mar 6, 2005)

I remember that one mel ^^ it was funny as hell XD (is hell even funny? *shrugs*) gotta luv kabuoro XD naw kabuoro sucks, I prefer orosasuke

HI moe s I'm still yet to find out what a hair rapper is? 0.o


----------



## Askani (Mar 6, 2005)

OH MAN, i'm back! I honestly do not want to read all 30 pgs that i missed, could someone please sum it up for me? 

Oh, and "hey" and "long time no see" to occa, moe, and scenester.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 6, 2005)

sweetness right?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 6, 2005)

It's mesmerising in a disturbing way (and somehow, I keep idly imagining she trips on her hair, falls and breaks her neck right after the point the .gif ends o_O).

And poor befuddled Askani =X Here's a brief summary for you, not really in order:

People joined.
There was lots of spamxorz.
I married Celine @ Sayoko.
We adopted Vash because we thought he was cute.
Lots more spamxorz.
KnK is now my Uke.
Mecha is the poolboy I do e-illicit stuff w/ when KnK is away.
bean asked me some long-ass socio-psychological questions which I am still too lazy to answer. 
Spam, spam, spamola.
moe thinks I am god.
People joined.
Amazingly enough, I happily let a Kabuto-obsessee in @ KabuBitch.
Scene, my Orochimaru baka, now has his own FC, which is the awesome.
Spam spam spam spam spam.

That's about it I think


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> It's mesmerising in a disturbing way (and somehow, I keep idly imagining she trips on her hair, falls and breaks her neck right after the point the .gif ends o_O).


She's too hot for that occa 

O_____O


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2005)

Link removed lol

subbed by Aone


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow! Need to dl that too.......... urgently


----------



## Askani (Mar 7, 2005)

hey scenester, r u really 50?

Oh, and i really like my previous idea of having an art contest and occasionalutopia and some other ppl being the judge. it could be a biweekly or monthly contest, what do u think?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

I like the idea, and certainly wouldn't mind dodgy contributions from other people for a change - but after 50+ pages of spam it seems like everyone's content enough to just ... well, spam XD


----------



## Askani (Mar 7, 2005)

lol, yeah. But i was thinking about creating another thread somewhere else. No offense, but not many ppl go in the non-naruto fanclub forum. I'm asking two things: one, where should i create the thread (hopefully house of uzumaki), and two, could u be a judge with me, and whoever else u think should be also (i'm guessing u'd prob recommend abfluvver, moe, knk and scenester?). Oh and can u use your godlike powers to sticky the thread if i do create it?
Wow, i'm asking for a lot of favors!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> It's mesmerising in a disturbing way (and somehow, I keep idly imagining she trips on her hair, falls and breaks her neck right after the point the .gif ends o_O).
> 
> And poor befuddled Askani =X Here's a brief summary for you, not really in order:
> 
> ...


don't forget the amazing shitload on lesbian SmeX0rz that has been going on (;


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm 20..... lol :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> I'm 20..... lol :rofl




you we're saying.?? .. ?. .?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

Seriously, I've been thinking of sex all day.


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Seriously, I've been thinking of sex all day.



Who isn't?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Who isn't?


. . .girls?. . .


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> . . .girls?. . .


we know thats not true celine


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

you don't know anything


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you don't know anything


:eyeroll

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know EVERYTHING!!! ^_^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

NF is kinda boring lately, come here at night when it suppossed to be busy but nah, nothing.. .


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

I know celine =/ ,its been VERY slow these past few days, and it doesnt helpt that Ada, Dani and Jack have left for a week, and the conv thread is retarded now -_-


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

lol yeh, buncha braindeads, gah let's face it, it sux nowadays =L
hmm we need something new. ..  lol let's remake girl/guy talk in the convo section >D


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

>=D brilliant! lo i met everyone through that thread and and the kakashi FC XD
but lets make it in the offtopic thread, the brain deads wanting to increase their post count wont visit it if its in the offtopic lounge, which means more fun for us


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

well it's going to attract braindeads but atleast it will be active.. . .


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG! i just got the tickets to see Elvis Costello & the Imposters in the house of blues this saturday!!! this is freaking aWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

wow congrat moe, bet you'll have a great time D=


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

my fanboy heart is going crazy right now, I <3 costello
and plus this is the first time I go to the new orleans hous of blues, so I cant wait for this weekend


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> OMG! i just got the tickets to see Elvis Costello & the Imposters in the house of blues this saturday!!! this is freaking aWESOME!!!!!


[_Throws envious puppy-eye look in moe's general direction._]

I'm here now wifey, feel free to start thinking of sex =X

Askani, I really, really like your idea, but I don't think creating a sticky like that in the HoU is necessary - especially since there's the Naruto Captions thread for stuff in a similar vein (incidentally, I stickied that thread - no surprises there ). I honestly doubt we can actually draw enough participation to justify creating and stickying a thread - and I already feel it's obnoxious enough that I have my "own" FC (you're awesome for creating it, but I'm still somewhat embarrassed XD). And the Naruto Captions thread I mentioned is basically a free-for-all version of what "my" thread would have been anyway, so I'd rather just leave it at that - I hope you understand


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

mel!!! *IM GOING TO*


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> [_Throws envious puppy-eye look in moe's general direction._]



*waves concert ticket in occa's direction* XD

OMG! i might get to touch him!!! *melts*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

*dies* Please wipe your fingerprints after touching him on a piece of cloth and fed-ex it to me 

Wifey ... ing Even DP is too much for me ;_;


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

*crawls in here where there is sanctuary from tards* 

WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THE CONVO THREAD NOW?? ACK!!!

Mel!! I've missded you!!!! *clings*

OMG..I want to see Costello...


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

> Wifey ...  Even DP is too much for me ;_;


LOOOL!!11 u just realised what u just said there, right!?.. . .


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *dies* Please wipe your fingerprints after touching him on a piece of cloth and fed-ex it to me



Im having second thoughs about going, I dont think I have enough will power to resist the urge to smex him right there on stage once i see him  , becoming a sex offender isnt exactly in my resume XD



			
				sharingank said:
			
		

> *crawls in here where there is sanctuary from tards*
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THE CONVO THREAD NOW?? ACK!!!
> 
> ...



MAH PWINCESS!!!!!!  

conv thread is full of tards now -_-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

Ash said:
			
		

> OMG..I want to see Costello...


Kyaa!!! You're a Costello fan too!!! s t3h Ashness even more XD XD

Yes wifey ... I know what I just said ... wasn't that what that horrible gif implied? (you know, with the two fingers and ... I'll just stop now) ing Your new av is awesome btw :

EDIT: OCCA/GOD COMMANDS JOO TO GOOoOOO to CostelloOoo!!!


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

LMFAO!!! MOE!!! XDDDDD  I know!! So...many...tards....

And all they talk about is death and shit...ridiculous. And then they fawn all over Scen. Like, seriously. >.<


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yes wifey ... I know what I just said ... wasn't that what that horrible gif implied? (you know, with the two fingers and ... I'll just stop now) ing Your new av is awesome btw :
> 
> EDIT: OCCA/GOD COMMANDS JOO TO GOOoOOO to CostelloOoo!!!


WHAHHAHAHAA!??!?! 2 middle fingers mean "fuck you" not "plz you"


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

But ... but ... that one time w/ the BDSM and ponywhip and ... =X


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG...that sounds really ho--DAMN YOU! YOU CAN'T JUST SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT AND NOT ELABORATE! AUGH!

XD Yes, I loff Costello. ^^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> But ... but ... that one time w/ the BDSM and ponywhip and ... =X


you realy think about strange things when u see the most normall things ;p


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> EDIT: OCCA/GOD COMMANDS JOO TO GOOoOOO to CostelloOoo!!!



*cracks whip* costello, prepare for an unforgettable night of smex >=)



			
				sharingank said:
			
		

> OMG...that sounds really ho--DAMN YOU! YOU CAN'T JUST SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT AND NOT ELABORATE! AUGH!
> 
> XD Yes, I loff Costello. ^^



_*loff meter for ashy inrceass 10 folds*_ I <3 pwincess _*carries her tothe happy corner*_


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

godamnit, i saw some clip this morning with gwen stefani and now i got the song in my head, keep repeating it :/


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

Wheeeeeeeeeee!!! Happy Corner With Mah Pwince!!!! Xdddddddddd


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

sharingank said:
			
		

> Wheeeeeeeeeee!!! Happy Corner With Mah Pwince!!!! Xdddddddddd


shoo shoo, me and my wify are busy, can't you read my custen title


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

tehwifey<3 said:
			
		

> you realy think about strange things when u see the most normall things ;p


But how am I supposed to think straight whenever I behold your hawtness? 

And which Gwen Stefani song is it? 

*happily watches moe and Ash go at it in the Happy Corner* 

*gets busy w/ t3h wife* XD


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

sharingank said:
			
		

> Wheeeeeeeeeee!!! Happy Corner With Mah Pwince!!!! Xdddddddddd



XD XD *runs is slow-mo towards ashy*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

> But how am I supposed to think straight whenever I behold your hawtness?


hmmm *huggle* <33


> And which Gwen Stefani song is it?


i dunno, i keep mumbling, _if i we're a rich girl na na na naa,  yada. .  yada. . yada. . .  if i was a weeheeelthy girl. . ._


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

LMAO!! I love that ava!!! XD 

Heh. Me and Moejo won't bother you two. ^.~


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

HELLO =333 I'm back. 

Whatcha talking about?

Edit: My faw gwen/No dubt song is - don't speak


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

well since dani isn't here im using small ones like this, i kinda wanted mana but those are to big atm (:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> HELLO =333 I'm back.
> 
> Whatcha talking about?
> 
> Edit: My faw gwen/No dubt song is - don't speak


behold my new awesomness


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

sharingank said:
			
		

> LMAO!! I love that ava!!! XD
> 
> Heh. Me and Moejo won't bother you two. ^.~



*carries her on his shoulder* well, c yall later  <---so damn creepy!





			
				AFI said:
			
		

> HELLO =333 I'm back.
> 
> Whatcha talking about?
> 
> Edit: My faw gwen/No dubt song is - don't speak



hey there toilet, whats up mate?
[puts on musictard glasses]I know DONT SPEAK is the most emotional song by No doubt, she wrote it about her ex-boyfriend, how was also the gitarist of the band[/takes off musictard glasses]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah and I woff gwen too, *she's a biiiii******pppp*  


And celly, I hope that wasn't directed at me  
Is it you??? It's kinda hard to tell sometimes.. 

It's badarse though, who made it??


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

> It's badarse though, who made it??


j00 momma  ;>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

Mooooyy mamma =3 

I woff you to dear =)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

Hhehehehe, you're so cheeky celly=3


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

deleted xD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

I still saw it XD XD 

Is that you in your av Celly?


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

*curses the fact he isnt an Smod* >.<


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I still saw it XD XD
> 
> Is that you in your av Celly?


who? witht the money oO';
no i don't own dollars (;
we have the euro wich mostly isn't green = \


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

XD I have no idea what colour Euro notes are like, so ....

Poor moe!  You can ask Celly what she deleted, it's nothing too bad anyway ^_~


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

i just let moe suffer in agony couse of the unknowing xD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

MOoahahah moe.. You is.. 

 


Hello occa^.^


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

Celly you meanie ;_;


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Celly you meanie ;_;


oh come on, u don't have to know, was just a silly girl thingie ^0^


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> oh come on, u don't have to know, was just a silly girl thingie ^0^



I know dear i was just teasing 

I iz what toliet?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 7, 2005)

im off to bed, cu every1 :]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

You iz.. 

Bai bai celly *hugs* Maybe I drop by your room later? =3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

Sheesh, everyone wants a piece of my sexy wife >(

Night Celly!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 7, 2005)

ing 

=) 

woff you to occa =333


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

Night Celly 

where has ashy gone? I feel so alone *sees toilet*
_
how you doin'_


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

did i kill the thread?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

XD XD No moe, this thread is spastic, it just lapses into sudden silence a lot of the time XD


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 7, 2005)

Occaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  

Where's your latest member Kabub*sh?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

Prolly molesting Sasuke, the bastard 

s Scene XD


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Prolly molesting Sasuke, the bastard
> 
> s Scene XD



Teh unfaithfullness every time....  :xp

Love your new siggy!!!!! You made it??? XD XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 7, 2005)

I didn't Scene (read the little letters under the sig), but I love my new sig too, it's awesome XD 

Eh, your KabuBitch will come crawling back soon enough


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

Awww...I feel bad...I left mah Moejo without saying goodbye....

I was doing my laundry, hon!!! I sowwy!!


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

_*stomps his foot on the ground and looks the other way*_ NO! moejo is sad 
and to think i uploaded my baby moejo pics _JUST_ for you _*sniff*_


----------



## sharingank (Mar 7, 2005)

*cwies* Noooo!!! Don't be mad at meeeee!!!! *cwies more* I sowwieeeee!!!! I didn't mean to!!!! *sniffle* I loved your pictures!! They made me happy!!! *sniffles more*


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2005)

how can I _ever_ be made at my hyperactive-cookie baking-"XD XD XD"making pwincess!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 8, 2005)

any1 here, in case not i'll just BuMp it.. . .. .. . .

BuMp. .. . . ..


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2005)

_Re-bumps celly's bump_

how are you doing today dear ^.^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 8, 2005)

im fine moe, but dinners here >.> PIZZA!!!!1
cu in 20 minutes ^^

<edit> LOL, it was the neighber instead of the pizza boy xD


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2005)

lol celine XD


----------



## Sayo (Mar 8, 2005)

well i heard my dad first yelling downstairs:

CEL, DINNER!
and when he opent it i heard like
ooooh hi, bla bla no i was expecting a pizza


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a mental image of you reachign for a knife and almost stabbing your neighbour for not having pizza


----------



## Sayo (Mar 8, 2005)

nah, to lazy to walk downstairs, only when pizza is there >.>';


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2005)

lol ^.^

ah its such a beautiful day! So warm & sunny, makes me want to go on a picnic


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 8, 2005)

sduguburf


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2005)

Oy! itz teh toilet! what's up?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm. Well... Had a test today. Boring. Hm...I think I ate something too


----------



## Sayo (Mar 9, 2005)

omg what's this, NO1 LET'S MY WIFY BE ON THE THIRD PAGE!!?!?!? >(


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2005)

celly you avy whore


----------



## Sayo (Mar 9, 2005)

im just looking what is a nice 1, think im sticking with meh old 1 though :3


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2005)

how's your new job going btw? great I hope ^.^


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 9, 2005)

Saying hi and bye  Where's Occa :bored...... 
Laterz


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 9, 2005)

> omg what's this, NO1 LET'S MY WIFY BE ON THE THIRD PAGE!!?!?!? >(


I wuv your undying devotion Celly  XD

moeeee I forgot to tell you - you may be seeing Costello soon, but I'm seeing the Dave Matthews Band end of this month - so that sort of makes up for it XD (even though I'd rather see Costello than DMB, but still ... )

Hi Scene - how is my Orochi baka today? ^_____^


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2005)

Dave mathews!!!! <33333 (i have so many musicians i must violate >.>)

but Costello *dances* god I hope I dont faint when he comes on stage, that's a very luckly possiblity XD *makes a fanboy wail*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 9, 2005)

Like I said, remember to put your fingerprints on some material and send it to me if you actually get to touch him >.> 

My boy is seeing Satch. Without me >.> But then again, can't be helped, since we're not even in the same country atm >.> On the other hand, he's going berserk that I don't want to go see Megadeth while he's half-dying to but can't unless he makes a trip to Jakarta


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2005)

I shall never clean my hand if i manage to touch him >.>

aw that sucks not being able to go to see Satch with your bf , how long have you two been togther? ^.^

*barf* god, I just saw the line up for the univeristy annual "groovin' on the grounds" Gig , they are going to have the Ying Yang Twins playing there >.< and my bro wants me to go, I really dont know how to respond to that, I mean, should I jgo and bringa gun with me? or shall I just smack my brother for his insloence?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 9, 2005)

XD XD @ moe not cleaning Costello-ed hand.

We've been together about over 3.5 years (too lazy to count exactly ), were good friends before that for just about as long. Damn I feel old o_O

Uh ... should you be proud of me for not even knowing who the hell the Ying Yang Twins are? =X Regardless, smack your bro, THEN take a gun to the gig :

The wife and Scene seem to have gone, let's leave off the spam and take this to PM


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

gah, bump O.o


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

And a big fat lesbo kiss back to you too wifey! 

Off to get food, be back to yuri you later >D


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 10, 2005)

Occaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! XD XD XD  How are ya doin'?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

Alright - just totally confused about reevaluating my enrolment for this semester's units >.> And how's my Orochimaru baka? ^_______^


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Alright - just totally confused about reevaluating my enrolment for this semester's units >.> And how's my Orochimaru baka? ^_______^



Could be better... lol  :xp


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello occa^.^

I'm happy that knk is back XXDDD! But she came back when I was alsleep  
Cool things always happen when I'm asleep.. My cat had babies. My goldfish took his own life, etc.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL, how did your goldfish commit suicide? XD (nice pic in the Pic Thread btw)

Scene, wtf happened to your rep? o_O


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

meeeeeel <3 
and how is meh smexy wify doing today ^.^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

Happily eating a croissant with smoked chicken and swiss cheese, so I reckon I'm doing good now XD

*molests the smexy wife and squints at custom title* "luder"? Is that "lover" in Dutch or something?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *molests the smexy wife and squints at custom title* "luder"? Is that "lover" in Dutch or something?


hahrhr, it's german, search out what it means *snigger*  x]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, how did your goldfish commit suicide? XD (nice pic in the Pic Thread btw)



Thanks  I'm one of the great thinkers of this era you know?? 


Well I was very young and our power went out. So the waterpump in the fishbowl stopped. So I took him out and laid him on the table... The next day. He was dead!! He had taken his own life


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

i had fish when i was young, but 1 actually commited suicide, with a little help from me i supposse, i filled the aquarium bucket thing with to much water, when i came back he was lying next to it )'=


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

ZOMG you evil fish killers! That's why kids shouldn't be given full responsibility when it comes to maintaining aquariums ... bad thing always happen  [Thinks of AFI's poor goldfish ... goldfish-channnn ing]

Wifey, I typed "luder" into a translation engine and got nothing ;__;


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 10, 2005)

I think my burnout finally arrived o.O

I used to have fishes too and they both died... Blasted fish!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

> Wifey, I typed "luder" into a translation engine and got nothing ;__;


harhrhr, couse i think it's slang (;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok Scen ... I'll admit I killed my favouritest goldfishes Thomas and Bobo too ... because I overfed them  (It was out of love dammit! LURRRVE!!! ing)

Celly, 我爱你, 可是为什么你不要解释 "luder" 的意思? ;___;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

I still cry at night ing 

NO I DON'T  

I soooo screwed up at school today =X    X.X
It was after gymnastics.. I was done taking a shower and stuff and I wanted to look in the mirror  before I went to the next class. But the mirror was broken. . So smart me just walked into the girls lockerroom to look in the mirror there  

Boy, they were  at me =)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

AFI you do gymnastics? o_O And of course the girls would be pissed at you for strolling into their locker room, even though you're a pretty boy XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeh I'm doing gymnastics for half a year.. We had to chose from alot of physical activities. And I chose that so I'd become better at snowboarding And because it's fun to jump on a trampoline all day long  

OMFG!!  It was so funny.. I was just minding my own buisness, looking in the mirror, then it suddently started to pop up faces of angry girls in the mirror too.. I laughed so hard XDDD


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 10, 2005)

Ummmm...I think I'm gonna go. Need to lie down urgently.... very urgently..  @__@

Bye ya all !  :xp


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

> Ummmm...I think I'm gonna go. Need to lie down urgently.... very urgently.. @__@



Hmm, whats that all about??  

Baibai


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hmm, whats that all about??
> 
> Baibai



I stayed up for three days without sleep o_O


----------



## KK (Mar 10, 2005)

Is everyone behaving here? >(


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

3 days? o_O Holy crap Scene, go sleep, NOW! 



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> Yeh I'm doing gymnastics for half a year.. We had to chose from alot of physical activities. And I chose that so I'd become better at snowboarding And because it's fun to jump on a trampoline all day long


Trampolines ARE fun!  When I was a kid I always wanted my dad to get one for the porch, but apparently car-parking space was the bigger priority, how irrelevant 



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> OMFG!! It was so funny.. I was just minding my own buisness, looking in the mirror, then it suddently started to pop up faces of angry girls in the mirror too.. I laughed so hard XDDD


That sounds like something right out of Love Hina 

*stabs KK*


----------



## KK (Mar 10, 2005)

STFU Occa. Only NN can begin the stab-fest. >(

**STAB STAB STAB STAB STAB**

<3, occa ^______^


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

hello

gah Im so mad at my friend, he decided to go to the costello concert after all -_-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

NuUUUUuu!!!!!!!!!! I hate people who do that >.> [s poor frustrated moejo]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Poor moe.. No music for you :| 

Check this song out.. I think it's awsome
Link removed


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

and I was looking forward to it all week >.< , the only other concert is the ying yang twins, and I honestly have no intention to going to see them, as I will probabily kill anyone present at it. im so angry at mike right now


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

i'll be back soon, going to have dinner somewhere else :|


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Occa I'm a little bored right now.. I will talk about anything, anything!


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

work is a b*tch, buy a lottery ticket and cross your fingers.

This will be the ONLY intellegent though-out post I will make all day (which makes me think, did I ever make an intellegent well though out post??)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

XD XD The wifey has the best avatars 

ALRIGHTY THEN AFI! LET'S DISCUSS ... THE SHAMPOO THAT YOU USE! (hey, you said ANYthing ... )

EDIT: moe, your posts on Islam alone negate you ever having to make any more intelligent well-thought-out posts ever. Seriously. 

Let's all be fools :


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Haha I got asked a few minutes ago on msn Well I use everything my mom buy, I just pick one random bottle, like Garnier or some of that L'oreal shit =) 

My hair just ends up the way I want in anyway


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> My hair just ends up the way I want in anyway



It feels so good to have my hair blowing in the wind, no seriously my hair is as afro-ish as could be, not even a hurricane could move it before, I used to hide pens in my afro and forget about it all day , but ever since Ive have my hair bradied it MOVES! *shakes his hair in slow-mo mode*

but its becoming a pain , always getting in my eyes o.O its so long it reaches my lips


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL! Lemme cut it 

I'm actually a little proud that I never dyed my hair.. Absolutely everyone I know has done it.  Even my dead goldfish.. He said he got high on it or something  

Ok that one could perhaps been a dream..


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> no seriously my hair is as afro-ish as could be, not even a hurricane could move it before, I used to hide pens in my afro and forget about it all day


XD XD XD That's so awesome on a level I can't describe.



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> I'm actually a little proud that I never dyed my hair.. Absolutely everyone I know has done it. Even my dead goldfish.. He said he got high on it or something


OMG! I never thought I'd meet another person who'd never dyed his/her hair! I've never done it too, and I don't think I'll be doing it anytime soon. My Asian dark brown suits me fine - I'm just exceptionally lazy as fair as styling my hair is concerned - I totally don't give a shit (and it prolly shows ).

I'm amazed you don't bother w/ what shampoo you use though - your hair looks amazing. Seriously. If I met you in real life I'd prolly think you spend 2 hours primping your hair everyday


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> LOL! Lemme cut it
> 
> I'm actually a little proud that I never dyed my hair.. Absolutely everyone I know has done it.  Even my dead goldfish.. He said he got high on it or something
> 
> Ok that one could perhaps been a dream..



are you sure YOU werent high toilet?   



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD XD XD That's so awesome on a level I can't describe.



XD you have no idea how many times it came in handy during exams


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

> OMG! I never thought I'd meet another person who'd never dyed his/her hair! I've never done it too, and I don't think I'll be doing it anytime soon. My Asian dark brown suits me fine - I'm just exceptionally lazy as fair as styling my hair is concerned - I totally don't give a shit (and it prolly shows ).
> 
> I'm amazed you don't bother w/ what shampoo you use though - your hair looks amazing. Seriously. If I met you in real life I'd prolly think you spend 2 hours primping your hair everyday



A not dyer too!! Girl power!  Mangirl power..girly men power..boygir...hm. 

Nah It just becomes that way.. I think it's a genetic advance


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2005)

I've totally dyed the hell out of my hair all my life. 
It was black, and then it was blonde, and then dark cherry red, then back to black.

Then I realised that my light red hair is cool and unique by itself. Rock on.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

Light red hair is awesome - it's uncommon, I'd consider you lucky. I've decided if I ever dye my hair, it'll be something totally outlandish like cobalt blue highlights or something - if I'm gonna do it, might as well go for broke 



			
				moe said:
			
		

> XD you have no idea how many times it came in handy during exams


Like d-yamn, you could like, put black coloured pieces of paper with white writing on them, stick em in your hair so you can pull em out discreetly and cheat during exams  



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> A not dyer too!! Girl power!  Mangirl power..girly men power..boygir...hm.
> 
> Nah It just becomes that way.. I think it's a genetic advance


I had major deja vu when I read your post ... I think I've been staring at NF and psych ethics journals too long ... o_O I'm still jealous. Your hair looks impeccable.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

> Light red hair is awesome - it's uncommon, I'd consider you lucky. I've decided if I ever dye my hair, it'll be something totally outlandish like cobalt blue highlights or something - if I'm gonna do it, might as well go for broke



Blue :eyeroll 



> Like d-yamn, you could like, put black coloured pieces of paper with white writing on them, stick em in your hair so you can pull em out discreetly and cheat during exams



I once cheated by writing on my tie, and pulling up my skirt when I needed the answers. 



> I had major deja vu when I read your post ... I think I've been staring at NF and psych ethics journals too long ... o_O I'm still jealous. Your hair looks impeccable



Hehehe, deja vu can also be a result of one of the two brain halfs is working slower than the other  

Thank you occa 
So you have seen my pics, I've only seen a mini skirt pic of you <3


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Like d-yamn, you could like, put black coloured pieces of paper with white writing on them, stick em in your hair so you can pull em out discreetly and cheat during exams



you know me so well 
but ah i need to re-braid my hair, should i have it straightened out, or re-braid?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Blue


What's wrong with blue hair? XP Either that or bright pink/orange highlights. If I ever dye my hair, I've decided it's gonna be obnoxious 



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> I once cheated by writing on my tie, and pulling up my skirt when I needed the answers.


Wow, the tie thing is pretty neat  But skirt .... I don't suppose the fact you supposedly wore a skirt to an exam of all things didn't attract ANY attention at all, huh? 



			
				moe said:
			
		

> So you have seen my pics, I've only seen a mini skirt pic of you <3


Ask moe if he happens to have any of my unfiltered pics still. And if he's nice enough to PM them to you, if they get FAKS-abused/passed around w/o my permission, you die >(



			
				moe said:
			
		

> but ah i need to re-braid my hair, should i have it straightened out, or re-braid?


Rebraid  I think men with braided hair are cute XD I even stopped some guy near a train station so I could take a picture of him because I thought his braids were awesome =X 'Sides, no matter how much you straighten your hair out it never looks natural - or at least according to my friends w/ curly/frizzy hair anyway.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

I LOOVE BLUE  
It's "slc punk" style, seen the movie?




> you die >(



AWwwwww, we both now that you can't kill me :eyeroll


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Ask moe if he happens to have any of my unfiltered pics still. And if he's nice enough to PM them to you, if they get FAKS-abused/passed around w/o my permission, you die >(



me has not saved any ^.^ didnt want to do anything without your approval first 



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Rebraid  *I think men with braided hair are cute* XD I even stopped some guy near a train station so I could take a picture of him because I thought his braids were awesome =X 'Sides, no matter how much you straighten your hair out it never looks natural - or at least according to my friends w/ curly/frizzy hair anyway.



XD *rebraids* I want it to be as long as this  
<3


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the occa pics!

To AFI they go ~


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Hahah you called me AFI :nana


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

I can e-stab you to death AFI. Worked for KK =X And no, I've not seen that movie - come to think of it, I've not seen a movie in over a month :/



			
				moe said:
			
		

> me has not saved any ^.^ didnt want to do anything without your approval first


But ... but ... what happened to that NF mod pics folder you supposedly have? ing I thought you loved us moe! 

Anyway ... you'd look awesome w/ that Marley hair XD


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hahah you called me AFI :nana


Dammit! You are Toliet! Don't you fraking forget it.    

I have a folder with just about everyone. For the yearbook, you know =O


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah I don't have time to movies anymore >( !! 

And I saw your pics occa you're a prettygirl ^.^ . 

And you got delicious hair to you know :eyeroll

Edit: Hahahah I won't forget if you don't!  But you're starting to lose it


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> But ... but ... what happened to that NF mod pics folder you supposedly have? ing I thought you loved us moe!



Never doubt my loff for you all! <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> I have a folder with just about everyone. For the yearbook, you know =O


You can add my filtered mug (the Magicmod card one Justice used) to the yearbook next time you update it ^______^



			
				AFI/toilet?o_O said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't have time to movies anymore >( !!
> 
> And I saw your pics occa you're a prettygirl ^.^ .
> 
> And you got delicious hair to you know


Zank Kyuuu! *blushes like a schoolgirl* My hair is just ... there. But I'm glad you like it anyway. Last time I got it cut (3 weeks ago I think) I just told the stylist to make it short and do it any way she liked. She gave me a Rukia (Bleach) haircut, ironically I've been told I resemble her, even though I don't quite see it (I happened to see an old post Dani made bashing Rukia's hair in the general manga section, nuuu Dani, does that mean you dun loff me anymore? ing). 

I think reading manga/watching anime has pretty much killed all my movie-watching time ;___; Must be the same for you I guess.



			
				moe said:
			
		

> ever doubt my loff for you all! <3


You've more than proved it with the Aladdin family pic of awesomeness XD


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

awesome, convo has turned half braindead again :/


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

*gives crystal rose of consolation to Celly* <3

*goes to check Convo thread to see what poor wifey is upset about*


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> awesome, convo has turned half braindead again :/



occa's and Dani's FC are our haven now


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

I went to the Convo Thread all prepared to post something totally random to stir things up ... then I read the last page and occa = -____- Great first post by Dani though XD


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

yup, but yeh, KnK/occa FC is a much better place nowadays. . .


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I went to the Convo Thread all prepared to post something totally random to stir things up ... then I read the last page and occa = -____- Great first post by Dani though XD



[BENNY]Yeah, I own. *struts*[/BENNY]

And YOU are sexy with Rukia hair. But in the actual show, it looks like she parked a Volkswagon sideways in her hair.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> [BENNY]Yeah, I own. *struts*[/BENNY]
> 
> And YOU are sexy with Rukia hair. But in the actual show, it looks like she parked a Volkswagon sideways in her hair.


hey hey hey, watch you're mouth with the volkswagen


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Last time I got it cut (3 weeks ago I think) I just told the stylist to make it short and do it any way she liked. She gave me a Rukia (Bleach) haircut, ironically I've been told I resemble her, even though I don't quite see it (I happened to see an old post Dani made bashing Rukia's hair in the general manga section, nuuu Dani, does that mean you dun loff me anymore? ing).


That's awesome.  I wonder what the person who cuts my hair would say if I asked "gimme a Rukia"

Plus I'm a guy so it probably wouldn't work out -___-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> [BENNY]Yeah, I own. *struts*[/BENNY]


_occa die laffing x1234567._ XD XD XD Thank goodness my uke still loffs me *clings*



			
				Mecha said:
			
		

> That's awesome. I wonder what the person who cuts my hair would say if I asked "gimme a Rukia"


That's the thing - I just told her to do whatever with it, she's prolly never even heard of Bleach in her life - and when I got home my sis was like OMGWTFBBQT3hRukIA!!!!<3*crash glomp*  -____-   o___O



> Plus I'm a guy so it probably wouldn't work out -___-


You have gorgeous eyes. Short hair suits you, long hair would drown them.

Wifey, I've tried to resuscitate the Convo Thread =X


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You have gorgeous eyes. Short hair suits you, long hair would drown them.



What?!!  You like it short and dani likes it long (so does moe).  

So right now if I pull my bangs down, they stop right before my eyebrows.  Too long you think?


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> What?!!  You like it short and dani likes it long (so does moe).
> 
> So right now if I pull my bangs down, they stop right before my eyebrows.  Too long you think?



HOTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Be my Bishi!  :amazed


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> What?!!  You like it short and dani likes it long *(so does moe)*.



...
That sounded so SO wrong   
yet so right <3  



			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> So right now if I pull my bangs down, they stop right before my eyebrows.  Too long you think?



nope thats perfect length actually.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 10, 2005)

Ack!  You guys are embarrassing me


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 10, 2005)

Mecha said:
			
		

> What?!! You like it short and dani likes it long (so does moe).
> 
> So right now if I pull my bangs down, they stop right before my eyebrows. Too long you think?


That _did_ sound kinda wrong  *cough* Anyway - if it's just at your eyebrows, even better - they'll frame your eyes perfectly and draw attention to them. Just don't do the messy Kurt Cobain thing, that's what I meant by long.

Dani, Mecha already has bishie eyes, nevermind the hair >.>


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

Comrade Forky!!! How have you been? *huggles*


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

Not much actually, the usual office work. Getting very busy sice the animation festival is only 2 month away.

nope, cant do file transfers, aside from using yousenditcom, I have no other means.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 16, 2005)

o_O..........o_O........o_O

Occa's Fc shall not be put on teh 4th page! 

Now where is teh lovelyness herself? >.>  XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2005)

Why am I not on this FC, you are hawt Occa... mmmmmm.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

I feel lonley, crushed by my own shaddow.... Nahh! Who am I kidding I'm as happy as a fish *yayyy*  -__-


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

my my,dont you sound like jolly ol' santa tonight


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

XD Hullo my pretty boys! This spam repository hasn't been sludged up in a while ... my conscience was starting to feel better for it too ... ah well ferck it 

I'll add you to the members' list Camwhore-kun ... Askani (owner) hasn't been around as far as I can tell lately and he'd prolly hate to wade through pages of spam to pick out new members ^_^;


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 21, 2005)

*glomps occa*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

> I'll add you to the members' list Camwhore-kun ... Askani (owner) hasn't been around as far as I can tell lately and he'd prolly hate to wade through pages of spam to pick out new members ^_^;



Comforts occa  

You shouldn't have to update your own list my friend!


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

hey occa! 

you do know Im still listening American baby right?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

You now that you just got a threesomeglomp from mecha me and moe right


----------



## Blue (Mar 21, 2005)

If Askani died, I will proudly take the burden upon myself. And everyone knows my fanclubs are the awesomeness. Look at abf; it owns everything.

You shouldn't feel guilty, Seme! Or you might make me feel guilty. 

I have handcuffs. Come, bed, now.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

*revels in the smexiness of being glomped by 3 attractive men and happily joins outrageously sexy seme in bed* 

EDIT: XD XD @ moe & American Baby. I've gotten out of the trance and am listening to their Live @ Red Rocks album to relive the gig high XD


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> EDIT: XD XD @ moe & American Baby. I've gotten out of the trance and am listening to their Live @ Red Rocks album to relive the gig high XD



lol, all I've been listening to from last night are Mogwai's 2 rights make 1 wrong and American baby XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

I see t3h moe has finally been seduced by Mogwai  If you ever see them play, some bad advice from me: Don't wear earplugs. It's practically a BDSM experience in itself. My boy still doesn't know whether to thank me for the quasi-spiritual reawakening or kill me for auditory neurons lost to the cause


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

I listen to emo.. I'm an emo geek and I love it!


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

lol, my friend is the no.1 Post rock fan, and he has a truck load of GOdspeed you black emporer, Gastr Del Sol, Sigur Ros, Mogawi and Mum cds, They are just brilliant, listening to Happy Songs for Happy people and Come On die young was just :amazed, it felt like dieing and going to heaven.

what was it like seeing them live? I really cant imagine seeing any of these bands live, its just to grand for my mere mind to comprehend.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

No wonder you love Seth Cohen AFI, he's quite the emo geek XD Emo is actually one of the genres that's never managed to really grab me - but I do like a handful of bands here and there  



			
				moe said:
			
		

> what was it like seeing them live? I really cant imagine seeing any of these bands live, its just to grand for my mere mind to comprehend.


It's quite like you said ... "too grand for my mere mind to comprehend" XD I don't know what they were doing to me, but it felt so good and so awful at the same time. The fuckers left the stage by placing their guitars against their uberhuge amps so we mere mortals could die by ultra-screechy feedback aural asphyxiation too. Bastards.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

> No wonder you love Seth Cohen AFI, he's quite the emo geek XD Emo is actually one of the genres that's never managed to really grab me - but I do like a handful of bands here and there



^^ Death cab for cutie 

But my first love is still punk, it's such a great punk society were I live


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Bastards.


Those wonderful, wonderful bastards <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

I quite like Deathcab as well ^____^ You're lucky you have a great punk scene going on where you are - as far as I know Melbourne bands are a mishmash of boringly derivative stuff -_____-


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> ^^ Death cab for cutie



DCFC!!!!! <33333333 

"I could taste her lipstick on the filter" 
 the sexiest line ever, dont even dare arguing that with me!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> the sexiest line ever, dont even dare arguing that with me!


I challenge that with Therapy?'s _A Moment of Clarity_  4th verse, lines 5-7. You really have to hear the song to really feel it though (as it is w/ all lyrics, doh).


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I challenge that with Therapy?'s _A Moment of Clarity_  4th verse, lines 5-7. You really have to hear the song to really feel it though (as it is w/ all lyrics, doh).



*reads*

moe ---><---occa/God 

now all we need is Ada's pwn-A-moe dance


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

*picks up still-crackling bits of moe's flare-gunned body* Nuuuuu moe, 'twas just a difference of opinion! ;______; Fuse back! Or magically reappear! Tell me it was just a Suna Bunshin! ing


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 21, 2005)

*pool boy casts lvl 3,000,000,000 pool filter replacement on moe*  

there back to normal using my super pool boy powers


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

hahaha I'm still the freak mascot, what powers do I have??


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you Poolboy, you've earned your smex for the day ^____^

EDIT: AFI/BHair, you can taunt moejo back to life w/ your sleek hair of perfection


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

your pool boy is quite handy occa  and there I though he was only good for ukeing!



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> AFI/BHair, you can taunt moejo back to life w/ your sleek hair of perfection



BK HAIR!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

hahah wow thanks.. 

*Taunts moejo* 

If I lost a leg in a war would you guys still talk to me?


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> If I lost a leg in a war would you guys still talk to me?



You'll still be my special norwegian freak


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 21, 2005)

why would you lose your leg in a war?  and of course I'd still talk to you.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> If I lost a leg in a war would you guys still talk to me?


Not talking to someone because he's now one leg-short would be one of the most retarded things ever  Of course I'd still talk to you. I'd just possibly love you more since being uni-legged might make you less mobile, hence easier for me to hair-molest


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

YEsssshh   Because I'm kinda planning a siege on europe , and I hear that ppl who do that tend to loose legs  

Occa you're hereby granted a hairmolest AFI freecard


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

YOSHHHH!!! I shall save that card to stand me in good stead when you're being difficult w/ me 

And why siege wonderful Europe? o_O (Go demolish my country, it isn't good for much except maybe good food).


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> YOSHHHH!!! I shall save that card to stand me in good stead when you're being difficult w/ me
> 
> And why siege wonderful Europe? o_O (Go demolish my country, it isn't good for much except maybe good food).


I hear they have kaolla bears there ing


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2005)

=) Europe is kinda neh=/   

I'm leeeeee'tired  *nag*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

Mecha said:
			
		

> I hear they have kaolla bears there


XD I meant Malaysia, Australia (@my adopted home) is awesome. Although I seem to remember there was government-sanctioned koala-culling last year because there were too many of them destroying forests w/ their shoot-eating or something ;____;

Maybe you've had too much of a good thing AFI. Europe spawned gorgeous architecture, Monica Bellucci, Benjamin Biolay, Italian food, Miss Sixty and all sorts of other wonderful things. I'd love to travel there.


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Maybe you've had too much of a good thing AFI. Europe spawned gorgeous architecture, Monica Bellucci, Benjamin Biolay, Italian food, Miss Sixty and all sorts of other wonderful things. I'd love to travel there.



He has a fasicnation with the OC equal to that I have for norway


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

And what draws you to Norway moejo?


----------



## KK (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And what draws you to Norway moejo?



Occa, Norway is my nickname.


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And what draws you to Norway moejo?



the Northen lights 

and its a codename for KK <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2005)

Now I'm swimming deeper in the pool of Lost ... why, KK, is your nickname Norway?


----------



## Blue (Mar 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Now I'm swimming deeper in the pool of Lost ... why, KK, is your nickname Norway?



Poor Occa, fooled by KK's pitiful attempt at a Yaoi joke.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah, 'twas only inevitable that even my unsurpassed yaoi sense doesn't get it when *KK* makes a yaoi joke


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Ah, 'twas only inevitable that even my unsurpassed yaoi sense doesn't get it when *KK* makes a yaoi joke



You know you love it. >=}


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2005)

XD XD occa, I just always loved norway. Watching the northen lights while its snowing and listening to _Royksopp_'s *In Space* has always been my idea of utopia ^.^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Sigh. Let's go together. Someday. Maybe ^_____^ I'd prolly listen to Pnau or something highly inappropriate while watching the northern lights. Heh.

*spanks KK just because can* :spank


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 22, 2005)

Let's have a mod convention O_O  that would be hot.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Or more accurately, that would be an orgy


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2005)

oz dance music!


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Or more accurately, that would be an orgy



No one's arguing with that.   
I got first dibs! =D


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2005)

Seriously, who wouldn't smex occa if given the chance?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> I got first dibs! =D


First dibs on what, or who exactly? >D

I dunno about the rest, but I'd molest you first uke <3 The red hair is invitingly Shirley Manson =X


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2005)

Shirley Manson...! 

She's so trashy.   Awesome.

But everyone knows Asian girls are the cutest.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> But everyone knows Asian girls are the cutest.


Actually no we're not. Yellow fever due in significant part to hawt Asian slutxorz pr0n gives us a flimsy veneer of exotica, but live in an Asian country for a while and ... -____- We're overhyped and undercute.

Latino women on the other hand ...


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Or more accurately, that would be an orgy


Orgy is the last step of the whole mod convention.

Taken from kagaxmecha conversation

Mod convention turns to mod fooling around.  that turns to mod making out which turns to mod humping which then turns to mod orgy.

That would be interestin to say the least


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2005)

> Actually no we're not. Yellow fever due in significant part to hawt Asian slutxorz pr0n gives us a flimsy veneer of exotica, but live in an Asian country for a while and ... -____- We're overhyped and undercute.
> 
> Latino women on the other hand ...


Lol. 

Yellow fever due in significant part to you.  

And I'll send you a few photos to shoot down the latin fever. JLo is not exactly typical.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Screw J Lo - Fernanda Tavares! Adriana Lima! Jessica Alba! ZOMG! 

And you have Latino blood! That must partly explain the hotness XD



			
				Mecha said:
			
		

> Mod convention turns to mod fooling around. that turns to mod making out which turns to mod humping which then turns to mod orgy.


And seeing as there are significantly fewer girls to guys, shall I expect yaoi secks? :


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And seeing as there are significantly fewer girls to guys, shall I expect yaoi secks? :



KK and mecha, thats our que  . 

But when it comes to beauty, my vote has to go to lebanese girls, seriously I have yet to meet one that wasnt cute. some of my best friends (yes, sadly I entered the friend zone >.<) were mind blowing beautiful, and when the belly danced,


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And seeing as there are significantly fewer girls to guys, shall I expect yaoi secks? :





			
				moe said:
			
		

> KK and mecha, thats our que  .



Kaga and moe maybe.  Kaga has been waiting for a long time to bust out his "yaoi" I can tell.  Vash'll probably want to get in on that action.

Pool boy probably wouldn't yaoi with anyone but Toilet and sadly he is not a mod :sad


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> But when it comes to beauty, my vote has to go to lebanese girls, seriously I have yet to meet one that wasnt cute. some of my best friends (yes, sadly I entered the friend zone >.<) were mind blowing beautiful, and when the belly danced ....


XD I'll take your word on that. Some Middle Eastern girls ... their eyes especially ... WOW. 



			
				Mecha said:
			
		

> Pool boy probably wouldn't yaoi with anyone but Toilet and sadly he is not a mod


You can have Ero Sennin! Latino heat! XD I'm sure Ero would shag any of us, it's practically his God-given duty!


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> Hey, wtf!? Mod or not, if there's going to be man on man action I expect to be involved.


Did you say something? 

Poor boys; as I suspect that occa and I will be busy most of the time, one lucky guy gets Spec, while the rest pair off.

Unless someone invites Orihime. =x


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD I'll take your word on that. Some Middle Eastern girls ... their eyes especially ... WOW.



oh yes, and lebanese girls are a perfect mix of europian blood and arabic, the results are eye candy. Why the bloody hell did I end up in the friend zone   



			
				bean said:
			
		

> Moe, did you know that i'm 1/4 Lebanese?



I shall forever be your man plushie after that statmen


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Unless someone invites Orihime. =x


LoL, you reckon if that happened Vash would be distracted enough from seme-ing KK to attempt to, uh, assert his authority over her? 



			
				bean said:
			
		

> Let's make one thing clear boys, as far as other mena re concerned I -own- all of your asses.


Peektorial evidence please :


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

I am in on whatever is happening.   

*sits in forks' lap*


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> Oh, a KK to pet and hold. How soft and cuddly. ^_^



I've been told that several times.


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> slut...



Only for you.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Filtered pics are all - I shall be eternally squicky about my pics on the net I'm afraid :/

//enjoys the beanxKK// :

nuunuuu don't start fighting, I was just beginning to enjoy it >(


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

No fighting Occa. Since I'm letting forks seme, he should be quite pleased. ^_^


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes forks, show us. ;D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Dammit, what edit, wtf did I miss?


----------



## KK (Mar 22, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> It's not fighting, it's foreplay. It doesn't start getting really violent until I rip his clothes off and gag him.
> 
> 
> edit - oops, we aren't in the bath house, are we?



Occa's FC is the truest extension to the Bath House out here.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> XD XD occa, I just always loved norway. Watching the northen lights while its snowing and listening to _Royksopp_'s *In Space* has always been my idea of utopia ^.^



Hahahaha Royksopp had a concert in my home town!! I can't belive you've actually heard about them


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hahahaha Royksopp had a concert in my home town!! I can't belive you've actually heard about them



DMAN YOU DAMN YOU DAMN YOU!!!  you lucky !$@%


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2005)

bumpy


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 22, 2005)

Nuuuuuu moe, let's minimise the spam for today!  abf FC, here we come! XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 23, 2005)

Why spam when you can make love???? ;__;


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Why spam when you can make love???? ;__;


If spam gives you orgasms, then.......


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 23, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> If spam gives you orgasms, then.......



....I gotta go spam like hell !!!!!!


----------



## Devu-sama (Apr 1, 2005)

.......................


----------



## Blue (Apr 1, 2005)

That's because the fanclubs were like convo threads for the mature members. When there opened a section for such people, the fanclubs died off.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 1, 2005)

XD So true. Most mod FCs lost quite a bit of traffic after the BH opened, ah well.

I've figured a way to redeem this heap of spam to actually make it semi-useful. Well, sort of. Instead of "just" being an FC (@spam receptacle XD), it'll double-up as an "Ask" thread as well. Yes, I am finally giving into the evils of trendwhoring, and I think I laik it >D

So spam ... and ask


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2005)

> XD So true. Most mod FCs lost quite a bit of traffic after the BH opened, ah well.



I thought i was BH  ??


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes AFI, you're still BH too. When _you_ opened up, perhaps people abandoned this place as a subtle form of protest ... who knows 

*Anyway, some disclaimers:*

# I reserve the right to leave questions answered, unanswered ones most likely being overly stupid/inane/personal ones. Smartarses who ask me to attempt Advanced Calculus will particularly be inevitably disappointed by absolutely irrelevant answers.

# I am not liable for anything that happens as a result of being inspired by/action taken based on my answers. So no, when I tell you it's legal to walk around naked in Azerbaijan at the hours of 2pm-4pm and your arrest clues you in on the error of my assumption, _it is still not my fault._


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, sure, of course =) 

Do you know what I did yesterday??


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Do you know what I did yesterday??


Sold your locks to a Nepalese snake-charmer so you could upkeep your internet connection, only to waste bandwidth here.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2005)

;__; Do you really think I would cut my hair. I'm like samson, I would lose my power =] 

When are you happiest and when are you saddest?


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2005)

YES!!!!! finally an ask Occa/God thread!

What made you pick australia as your destination for univeristy degree?


----------



## Blue (Apr 1, 2005)

What do you see yourself doing in 10 years?

Favorite beverage?

Favorite Food?

If Mecha calls me, should I answer the phone?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

i hate your bf XP


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 1, 2005)

There there BH, I know you really needed to pay off your ISP ^___^ (What _did_ you do yesterday?)


			
				BH said:
			
		

> When are you happiest and when are you saddest?


Happiest - leisure activity involving solitude and music in my ears as a prereq, or when I'm learning something and realise I'm getting good at it.

Saddest - when I feel "empty", directionless and unable to "connect", for reasons known and unknown to me.



			
				moe said:
			
		

> What made you pick australia as your destination for univeristy degree?


Proximity to native country, relatively affordable, the boy going to the same uni was a pretty big incentive too. I've switched unis though.



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> What do you see yourself doing in 10 years?


No fricken' idea, but ideally - a career involving a creative arts aspect, having found my life partner by then, still not wanting to have children despite persistent guilt-tripping from parents, with holidays revolving around which band/artiste is playing in which city. And I will finally get a damn dog. The most adorable, loyal, brilliant dog on the whole sodding planet. The laws of the Universe shall make it so, even if only to spite my non-dog-loving parents.



> Favorite beverage?


Iced lemon tea.



> Favorite Food?


No particular favourites, but curry puffs come to mind atm. I'm not sure if curry puffs are the same everywhere, so here's a description: Minced potatoes and curried chicken in pastry. Mmm.



> If Mecha calls me, should I answer the phone?


Yes. It might be awkward but you won't love each other less after that.



			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> i hate your bf XP


For today, I hate him too :/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2005)

> There there BH, I know you really needed to pay off your ISP ^___^ (What did you do yesterday?)



I watched star wars in my star wars jammies with the hottest girl alive          *TRALLALLALALALaalalalal la*

I tought nf was boring, then I visited narutomania, then nf was unboring again ^^


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's a good one:

Your favorite _band_?!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 1, 2005)

BH said:
			
		

> I tought nf was boring, then I visited narutomania, then nf was unboring again ^^


^_______^ <3



			
				Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Your favorite band?!


Mogwai. They're even in my user profile, if people actually bother to read those things


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> For today, I hate him too :/


Need a hug?


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Mogwai. They're even in my user profile, if people actually bother to read those things



Mogwai <3 and  I noticed you had Ryan Adams too    

Fav. Singer/Songwriter?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

> For today, I hate him too :/


more fun for us then tonight


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2005)

It's my birthday tomorrow ;__;


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> It's my birthday tomorrow ;__;



Congrates! you are no longer considered jailbait =]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 1, 2005)

Ultima said:
			
		

> Need a hug?


Yes please. <( ^____^ )> (My MSN is fucked. As usual.)



			
				moe said:
			
		

> Fav. Singer/Songwriter?


Possibly the dumbest question to ask, particularly after mentioning seeing Ryan Adams in my profile, whose name I adoringly typed out thrice. *slaps moe semi-lovingly w/ _Demolition_.*



			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> more fun for us then tonight


Indeed, this time I'll seme, because I have some pent-up aggression to get rid of >D

And Happy early Bday BH, in case I don't see you tmw to wish ya  I didn't realise you were jailbait - you're just so pretty


----------



## Blue (Apr 1, 2005)

Why do you call Toliet BH? What's BH?

Do you think it's okay to seme Sayoko? I can take it; she might be more delicate.

In Naruto, do you perfer the anime or manga? (I know the answer to this)
Why?

Can I get a psych evaluation on myself?


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Possibly the dumbest question to ask, particularly after mentioning seeing Ryan Adams in my profile, whose name I adoringly typed out thrice. *slaps moe semi-lovingly w/ _Demolition_.*



lol baka, _asides_ from Ryan Adams


----------



## Blue (Apr 1, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> lol baka, _asides_ from Ryan Adams



Do you think this was just a hedge against his obvious faux pas?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

damn, if some1 reads this they think ima totall wuss getting semmed by 2 MILF's 


> Do you think it's okay to seme Sayoko? I can take it; she might be more delicate.


try it, rawr ;]


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Do you think this was just a hedge against his obvious faux pas?



Not really, I simply expected her to mention Jeff Buckely.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yes please. <( ^____^ )> (My MSN is fucked. As usual.)


*Hugs Mel* Ah, I expected that was why you weren't on MSN.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2005)

> Why do you call Toliet BH? What's BH?



It stands for behold holyness mhm <.<

And yes  I am jailbait 

And did you add me on my new msn adress?? I think dani was the only one naive enough to add a strange adress ^^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

final since when did u became a smod


----------



## Blue (Apr 1, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Not really, I simply expected her to mention Jeff Buckely.



I was just kidding moe, I wasn't trying to make you look dumb.

Favorite book?


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I was just kidding moe, I wasn't trying to make you look dumb.



I know dear, sorry if I sounded serious and pissy all of a sudden -_-

Q: A character (from a movie, anime, novel etc) that you can relate to the most


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd like to show my devotion and worship to the glory of my(other), muse of NF, occa, by being her drooling little fanboy.


----------



## Devu-sama (Apr 2, 2005)

......................


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Why do you call Toliet BH? What's BH?


BH = Bukkake Hair. I think he has awesome hair, as for the Bukkake ... the reason for its association eludes me atm, maybe the man himself can enlighten you if he still remembers.



> Do you think it's okay to seme Sayoko? I can take it; she might be more delicate.


Naw she's a tiger not a pussycat, she'll be fine ^_~



> In Naruto, do you perfer the anime or manga? (I know the answer to this)
> Why?


Manga, although I started out preferring the anime. The art is wonderful, it's the most authentic version of the story for obvious reasons, I can listen to whatever music I want when I read it 



> Can I get a psych evaluation on myself?


Yes, but not from me, I'm not qualified. But just to throw a few things out there: I'll say you're competitive, have a high need for approval and and have a committed and concerned disposition ^_______^



			
				moe said:
			
		

> lol baka, asides from Ryan Adams





			
				moe said:
			
		

> Not really, I simply expected her to mention Jeff Buckely.


Actually ... PJ Harvey XP Bit of my heart permanently died when she announced she would no longer tour.



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> Do you think this was just a hedge against his obvious faux pas?


Sadly, yes 



			
				BH said:
			
		

> And did you add me on my new msn adress?? I think dani was the only one naive enough to add a strange adress ^^


Nope, but I'll add you next time I log on ^___^



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> Favorite book?


Books, actually: Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker series. The Marvin meets big-ass guardian robot bit is possibly the funniest thing I've ever read.



			
				moe said:
			
		

> A character (from a movie, anime, novel etc) that you can relate to the most


Interesting question ^___^ For anime, it'd definitely be Sasuke - although my Sasuke-y traits aren't all that apparent in my online persona here (what w/ Sasuke being humourless, generally unchatty and all). For movies - probably Amelie from er, _Amelie_. Novel - none come to mind  atm. This might all change in a few months of course. 



			
				Devu-sama said:
			
		

> why are you afraid so much by the FAKS? I always wondered ...


The FAK-link says it all. Plus exposure to doctored celeb pics. Plus gfx-savvy bf demonstrating interesting things he can do w/ my mug. The internet can be a scary place, I'm a little paranoid by nature ... so yeah, there you have it. Trusted NF members have seen my unfiltered face though ^_____^ (No requests if potential refusal offends, please ^___^; )



			
				Sunrider said:
			
		

> I'd like to show my devotion and worship to the glory of my(other), muse of NF, occa, by being her drooling little fanboy.


You're too kind  *pats Sunrider's (debatably) bigger head* The add-xorz XD


----------



## Ryu (Apr 2, 2005)

joining!! =D 
and when did you turn into a yaoi fangirl? (age ^.~)


----------



## Sayo (Apr 2, 2005)

Omg Moe Has An Anime Style Ava!!??!?! @____@


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> joining!! =D
> and when did you turn into a yaoi fangirl? (age ^.~)


Yay! |\^___^/| Yaoi fangirlism ... hmm, maybe slightly less than a year? I've not faffed about in anime/mangaverse long, despite my (relative) Narutardism ^____^ On a somewhat related note, I've always found all sorts of pairings appealing, regardless of sexual orientation - but if you're familiar w/ me, you already know that.


----------



## Ryu (Apr 2, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yay! |\^___^/|


\^.^/ I'm surprised at myself for not joining sooner .__.


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yaoi fangirlism ... hmm, maybe slightly less than a year? I've not faffed about in anime/mangaverse long, despite my (relative) Narutardism ^____^


not more than a year? wow.. eeeto, how old are you again? ^^;;;;


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> On a somewhat related note, I've always found all sorts of pairings appealing, regardless of sexual orientation -


^^V *pats head* =D?


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> but if you're familiar w/ me, you already know that.


I'm not. .__. I'd like to be? =D =D

fave pairing? any anime/manga ^.~


----------



## Devu-sama (Apr 2, 2005)

....................


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 2, 2005)

How come your FC is now an ask me thread too?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> How come your FC is now an ask me thread too?


The member-oriented FCs were dying (supposedly due to everyone flocking to the Bath House). So rather than let this languish and take up space, and since some people thought an Ask occa would be fun - I decided to have it double up as an Ask thread ^____^


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2005)

Is competitive different then ambitious? I never had any designs on adminnage until I felt the need to compete with DD; but now I'm a bit irritated that I'm the gimp admin.

Favorite Hitchhiker's character?

Favorite quote (in general)?

Who's the person who, in your opinion, has most surpassed human limits in their achievements? And what was that achievement? (if not obvious)


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 2, 2005)

What would you do if I *REALLY* came to melbourne?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Is competitive different then ambitious? I never had any designs on adminnage until I felt the need to compete with DD; but now I'm a bit irritated that I'm the gimp admin.


Yes, they're different, although the two obviously aren't mutually exclusive and often go hand-in-hand. Not that you need this, but for those interested: Competitive. Ambitious. I <3 Webster. You have my sympathies on the gimp Adminage >___>



> Favorite Hitchhiker's character?


Marvin by a mile :



> Favorite quote (in general)?


For now: _Hindsight is 20/20._



> Who's the person who, in your opinion, has most surpassed human limits in their achievements? And what was that achievement? (if not obvious)



Awesome on so many levels I (literally) cannot comprehend.



			
				Mecha said:
			
		

> What would you do if I REALLY came to melbourne?


XD Be excited, wonder if I should stalk and molest you, want to hide from you - and not necessarily in that order


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2005)

What's your favorite character of all time?
Favorite book character?
Favorite TV show/anime character?

What three things would you take with you to a deserted island?

Would you date Mecha if he lived in Australia?

Would you date me? 

Favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2005)

Would you date me if you didn't have a boyfriend and I lived in Australia?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

Knk said:
			
		

> What's your favorite character of all time?
> Malena played by Monica Bellucci in Malena.
> 
> Favorite book character?
> ...





			
				Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> Would you date me if you didn't have a boyfriend and I lived in Australia?
> Totally  Your camwhorage alone increases your dateability (not actual word) by 78.13%.


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2005)

Is Genma sexy? 

Itachi or Tsunade in a fight?

In a beauty contest?

Is it wrong to say to hell with a debate topic after several people write essays against your position? Including LotU?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 2, 2005)

mel said:
			
		

> Only if I was sure I wouldn't eventually break his heart.


I think I'd be willing to take the chance   

Which character (doesn't have to be anime) do you most identify yourself with?


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2005)

What is your fav. novel that has won a nobel prize for literature?

Ernest Hemingway or Fyodor Dostoevsky?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 2, 2005)

I asked KnK and decided to see how all of the mods & abf would answer 

1. What is something that sends tingles up and down your spine (from the pure coolness of it).

2. Five favorite songs?

3. Five favorite TV shows?

4. Would you buy boredom insurance if it existed?

5. Last time you cried from an injury?

6. What kind of cell phone do you have?

7. Best gift you've recieved?

8. Dreamcar?

9. Top five favorite heros from comics?

10. Worst thing someone has done to you when you were in 1st-12th grade?

11. What is your favorite dollar bill (in terms of looks)?

12. Ever had a remote controlled car?

13. Ever had fun with gasoline?

14. Ever blown a fireball?

15. Would you turn in $100 dollars if you found it on the street?

16. Do you remember your favorite pencil ever? 

17. What should I do next time Gief (my cat) eats some ribbon and throws it up all over the floor?

18. Ever wanted to beat someone until they were within an inch of their life?

19. If so, what caused your rage?

20. Ever played the SIMS?


----------



## KK (Apr 2, 2005)

Mecha, you never asked me those question.  :sad 
edit: Nevermind, thanks Mecha. <33

Occa, what are your goals for the future? career-wise? love-wise? How many kids would you want? Do you really want to go with the norm of a white picket fence or think outside the box and get a pink picket fence?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Is Genma sexy?
> o_O
> 
> Itachi or Tsunade in a fight?
> ...





			
				Mecha said:
			
		

> I think I'd be willing to take the chance
> And I still heart you, despite your little gaff XD
> 
> Which character (doesn't have to be anime) do you most identify yourself with?
> Answered a similar question by moe, but I suppose none in particular - probably a mish-mash between Sasuke, Amelie and Lisa Simpson.





			
				moe said:
			
		

> What is your fav. novel that has won a nobel prize for literature?
> Far as I know, Lit. Nobels aren't given out for individual books, but are awarded based on an author's entire body of work. If you meant favourite Novel-winning book author, Gabriel Garcia Marquez. If he doesn't have to be a novelist, then Pablo Neruda.
> 
> Ernest Hemingway or Fyodor Dostoevsky?Hemingway. Simple, direct but gets the point across. Dostoevsky's too unstructured for my liking.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 2, 2005)

OccaTC, do you like babies?


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2005)

Should KK pay more attention, or do I just know the answers to his questions already because I'm stalking you?

I'm not culturally inclined. I don't know about alot of music, I haven't watched many movies or TV shows. I perfer books, and even then I don't even know who Neil Gaiman or whoever it is that abf and bean go on about.

How annoying is it when someone doesn't know what you're talking about in regards to that sort of thing?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 2, 2005)

Random user said:
			
		

> fetish into the plot hook



It's funny to cut a sentence in the middle.. .. 

SHUT UP!!! IT'S 5AM OK!!!!!!!!!!!! >< <.<


----------



## Ryu (Apr 2, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> It's funny to cut a sentence in the middle.. ..
> 
> SHUT UP!!! IT'S 5AM OK!!!!!!!!!!!! >< <.<


ten to six am afi ^^ =3

have you gotten a hold of the translated ver. of Water yet? (becouse I have it, if you haven't =3 + more doujins ^^V)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 2, 2005)

Mecha said:
			
		

> 1. What is something that sends tingles up and down your spine (from the pure coolness of it).
> One example: The adrenalin high I get once I go past the 30th hour of wakefulness. Sometimes I stay up that long just for shits and giggles.
> 
> 2. Five favorite songs?
> ...





			
				KK said:
			
		

> Occa, what are your goals for the future? career-wise? love-wise? How many kids would you want? Do you really want to go with the norm of a white picket fence or think outside the box and get a pink picket fence?Finish my degree. Have a career I don't hate, no idea what that'll be yet. Maybe something to do w/ writing, who knows. Be with someone who lets me be as crazy as I want. I don't want any kids. I don't want a white, pink, purple, polka dot picket fence, I want ... something else.





			
				AFI said:
			
		

> OccaTC, do you like babies?
> Yes, but only up to the age where they're only coherent half the time, because that's adorable - and aren't physically advanced enough to tear around an enclosed/open space instinctively seeking death hazards w/ some innate masochist baby sense.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 3, 2005)

I now realize that 18 & 19 are bad questions.  Forgive my ignorance.  Remove them if you like.

I was thinking more along the lines of bullies at school.  Again forgive me please.

If it makes you feel better, I don't really care ^___^ Removed them anyway.
My mom is always telling me to think things through before I say them.  Unfortunately I still say stupid things like this from time to time without thinking.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 3, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Should KK pay more attention, or do I just know the answers to his questions already because I'm stalking you?
> Attention to detail is a virtue ....
> 
> I'm not culturally inclined. I don't know about alot of music, I haven't watched many movies or TV shows. I perfer books, and even then I don't even know who Neil Gaiman or whoever it is that abf and bean go on about.
> ...





			
				Ryu said:
			
		

> have you gotten a hold of the translated ver. of Water yet?
> Yes, I have. Wouldn't love it as much if I hadn't ^___^


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully these will be better questions *checks over again just to make sure*  

There are 50, so be careful ><

1. What is the funniest animal in the world in general?

2. How's your computer behaving lately?

3. What type of portable music player do you have?

4. Have a portable gaming system?

5. Have you ever been mistaken as a member of the oposite sex?

6. Do you like Vanilla Coke?

7. Ever had a tamagotchi?

8. What was your favorite pet if you've had one at all?

9. What does the .1 in 5.1 surround sound stand for?

10. Played Max Payne?

11. Played Max Payne 2?

12. Favorite scary movie?

13. Funniest thing you've seen lately?

14. Did you remember to change your clocks one hour ahead?

15. What CD is in your car now?

16. Has an electronic device ever turned you on?  (an example for me would be the PSP)

17. Movie you are looking forward to?

18. Do you like Dead or Alive games for the boobs or the gameplay?

19. T or A?

20. Do you have a set of tools?

21. Best accomplishment?

22. Favorite kind of fruit?

23. Do you like milk?

24. Is Tom Welling hot?

25. Did you think Ed was a girl the first time you saw him (from FMA)?

26. Favorite vacation you've been on?

27. Do you have a Timex watch?

28. Would you become a cyborg if it would increase your physical strength, lifespan and intelligence? (keeping your same physical appearence, but you need yearly repairs)

29. Are you going to see Batman Begins?

30. Bruce Wayne or Clark Kent?

31. Lois Lane or Lana Lang?

32. Favorite Mario character?

33. Have you seen the Mummy and Mummy Returns?

34. What's the most pizza you've ever eaten at once? (in terms of slices)

35. Harrison Ford or Tom Cruise?

36. Mission Impossible or James Bond?

37. Chicken or Beef?

38. Has anyone ever pulled a prank on you involving Axe body spray?

39. Has anyone pulled a funny prank on you not involving Axe body spray?

40. If yes, what kind of joke did they pull?

41. What's the most candy you've ever gotten on Halloween?

42. Have you seen Ghost in the Shell? (The movie, not SAC)

43. If so, did you like it?

44. Ever built or thought of building a website?

45. Ever had a venus fly trap?

46. Ever sent a postcard?

47. Ever recieved a postcard?

48. Ever stole something (like candy)?

49. Did you have creepy crawlers?

50. UPS or FedEX?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 3, 2005)

Mecha said:
			
		

> 1. What is the funniest animal in the world in general?
> Otters. Hilariously adorable.
> 
> 2. How's your computer behaving lately?
> ...


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2005)

Ever traveled outside Malaysia/Australia?

Do you think you'd still be as intelligent as you are if you were born in some wretched, destitute part of the world?

What's for dinner?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 4, 2005)

Eep, gotta run for uni but can't resist:


			
				KnK said:
			
		

> Ever traveled outside Malaysia/Australia?
> Yup, all Asian countries though - Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, China etc. ... I've always wanted to go to Europe or America but since I'm still financially dependent on my dad and my dad is sick enough of travelling due to his job as it is and illogically refuses to entertain the thought of me travelling alone ... I doubt I'll be seeing Spanish cathedrals or US Disneyland anytime soon ;__;
> 
> Do you think you'd still be as intelligent as you are if you were born in some wretched, destitute part of the world?
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2005)

Why don't you live closer to me?

And...

Um... can I lick you?


----------



## mow (Apr 5, 2005)

Fav. novel By Agatha Christie?
Fav. novel by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle?

In a battle of wits, who will win? Doyle's *Sherlock Holmes* or Agatha's *Hercule Poirot*?

Agatha Christie or Sir Aurthur Conan Doyle?

Which is of the following do you believe is Homer's finest works ; *The Odyssey* or *The Iliad*?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 5, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> Why don't you live closer to me?
> The fates conspire against us, they do ing
> 
> And...
> ...





			
				moe said:
			
		

> Fav. novel By Agatha Christie?
> I've only read one novel by Agatha Christie and decided I didn't like her style, so no favourites.
> 
> Fav. novel by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle?
> ...


----------



## ninamori (Apr 5, 2005)

Ask Occa? I've never been here... <.< >.>

So... Do you know who I am? (Like, have you seen me around before, and recognized me.)
How big is your binder?
Are these questions too stupid to answer?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 5, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> So... Do you know who I am? (Like, have you seen me around before, and recognized me.)
> Aye, I recognise most regular members ^_____^ You had a big orange-y music-themed sig a while ago, I think? XD
> 
> How big is your binder?
> ...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 5, 2005)

Bukakke hair?? =)


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 5, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Bukakke hair?? =)


*kicks toilet*

Why not try it in your own hair before asking others about it


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 5, 2005)

Nahhhh I didn't ask for bukakke in my hair, I asked her if she wanted a picture of me "doh"!


----------



## jemakai (Apr 7, 2005)

Whats the meaning of life?  Is it to eat Pizza?

Why is Yondime the pimp king?

Whats my name in real life?  I forgot it...

Whats your goals?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2005)

is it kuukakke/kuukake or however u write the fuckin name =\


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 9, 2005)

BH said:
			
		

> Bukakke hair?? =)
> Bastard. Left without even saying goodbye ing You'd better have me some smexy Bukkake Hair pix when you return >(





			
				jemakai said:
			
		

> Whats the meaning of life? Is it to eat Pizza?
> Being a Douglas Adams fan, I'm almost obliged to reply '42'. But yes, the meaning of life can also be to eat pizza, because it's perfectly reasonable to assume that the gnashing of teeth and melding of tastebuds against warm crust and your preferred toppings *can* be an existentially fulfilling experience.
> 
> Whatever floats your (possibly pizza-laden) boat.
> ...





			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> is it kuukakke/kuukake or however u write the fuckin name =\
> Bukkake? No danger of that happening when we romp, wifey >D


----------



## ninamori (Apr 9, 2005)

Wanna dance?

*dances*

La la la~


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2005)

How come no matter how much I try, someone always ends up hating me?

Something shiny in the road attracts your attention, and you stop your car. It's a 10-kg gold ingot. What do you do with it?

Do you talk to Toilet on MSN?

Agree/Disagree, and why if you like:

-The purpose of life is to procreate.

-The purpose of humanity is to procreate.

-Rules should only apply to those who cannot understand the logic of civilized behavior.

-Modern art is a hoax.

-Computer Graphic art is a hoax.

-Kenshin is a bish.

-Vash is a bish.

-Team 7 and Sakura > All other ex-genin


----------



## mow (Apr 9, 2005)

1- What is the single most crucial aspect in life that makes it bareable and meaningful?

2- Two questions regarding mogwai:-

a. What is your favourite song by them?
b. Name the song where they surpassed themselves, a track in which their experimantaion just left your staring into space with utter awe. 
(It must not be the same song in answer a.)

3- Are you looking forward to the Hichiker's movie? Or are you bracing for disappointment?

4- Guess whose gonna see Dave Matheews in 2 weeks?

I was kidding ._o

I blame it on the lack of sleep and coffee, plus a dash of bakaness in me


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 9, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Wanna dance?
> Sure!


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2005)

Can we trade AIM/MSN/Yahoo names?

If I looked you in the eyes and called you sexy, what would be your reaction?  :amazed 

Why do people think Asians are inherently good at math (because I'm not   )?


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2005)

Whatcha doin? 

As of 9am, just had ice cream while watching Tenjou Tenge. More in love w/ Maya than ever.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 9, 2005)

What's your favorite picture? ^_^
PM if h of course 

I want to know too ._.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 9, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> How come no matter how much I try, someone always ends up hating me?
> Because you have a strong personality. You're bound to not sit well w/ someone. I piss people off too, but I have awesome people who like/love me who more than make up for it (actually, even better, I don't even care if some person I probably won't say more than 25 sentences to my whole life dislikes me). You're awesome, stuff the haterz.
> 
> Something shiny in the road attracts your attention, and you stop your car. It's a 10-kg gold ingot. What do you do with it?
> ...


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2005)

> Disagree. Art is still art. What the hell is hoax-y art?



Hoaxy-art is taking paint, splashing it randomly, and calling it genius. That's aka modern art. "Modern" being a euphemism for "talentless".

Digital art IMO can certainly be art, in that it requires skill and insight to create something attractive and original; however, the skill that a traditional artist must develop to avoid making mistakes with paint, and covering them up when they are made, is absent. I can't help but feel that that cheapens the whole style of digiart. 

And that actually should of said "Team 7 and Neji..."

Oh well, it worked out all the same.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> 1- What is the single most crucial aspect in life that makes it bareable and meaningful?
> Pleasure. Anything that gives one pleasure. Food. Sex. Music. Even torturing small animals (although that's less ideal in moral terms). As long as there's something to be enjoyed, something you're positively stimulated by - it could be insignificant to others, even arbitrary - but if it pleases the person, it's reason enough to bear w/ everything that doesn't.
> 
> Or I could be bland and cite a Naruto-ism: The feeling of being needed by someone. Clich?d but true. But personally, more the former.
> ...





			
				KnK said:
			
		

> Hoaxy-art is taking paint, splashing it randomly, and calling it genius. That's aka modern art. "Modern" being a euphemism for "talentless".


Ah, I see what you're trying to get at now : Those pieces where the artist draws like one black circle w/ a miniscule red dot slightly off-centre and titles it something pretentious like "Abstention from Polarity". Fuck that. It's still technically art, I'd just call it pretentious shite art.

About digiart - I suppose it _is_ "easier" in the sense that mistakes can be easily corrected or pieces conveniently refashioned - but personally I don't find that it "cheapens" its artistic value. I like seeing it as a parallel to film/tv vs. theatre - you can retake and retake for films etc., but if you flub your lines/fail to express yourself "just right" in theatre that's that - but that doesn't make filmed media "cheaper" in its artistic value.



> And that actually should of said "Team 7 and Neji..."


My answer still would have been similar : Neji now is an absolute pimp, even just on an aesthetic basis. His new rank promises ninja pimpage too 

p.s. Glad you like my thoughts on Team 7


----------



## mow (Apr 10, 2005)

I absolutly love "May nothing but happiness..". I just pimped Mogwai to Papa Smurf along with Sigur Ros and Explostions in the sky


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I absolutly love "May nothing but happiness..". I just pimped Mogwai to Papa Smurf along with Sigur Ros and Explostions in the sky


Awesome! More people should be introduced to music that's closest to the approximation of feeling like your insides are being sucked out in as nice a way as possible =D



			
				Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> Can we trade AIM/MSN/Yahoo names?
> You have been PM-ed. I'm not on often though, and even when I am I'm the worst person to chat w/ as am always distracted by 5 other things - KnK/Mecha/Shunsui/Final Ultima etc. will attest to this =X
> 
> If I looked you in the eyes and called you sexy, what would be your reaction?
> ...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 10, 2005)

Mecha said:
			
		

> What's your favorite picture? ^_^
> PM if h of course
> 
> Favourite:
> ...


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

*B*itter
*U*nreasonable
*M*alevolent
*P*eanuts

This is a shout-out to
Askani (THE Occatard!)
Abfluvver
The Scenester (Orochimaru baka)
Sharingank
Moe (KK's seme, chou music baka + Keira hair-rapee)
Sayoko (occa's smexy wife and mother to their forcibly-adopted son Vash)
Aethos
Ronin
Devu-sama
Hinatafanboy
AFI (freakshow mascot)
Kno7
Keira (Naruto baka + moe hair-raper)
Kagakusha (yaoi mascot - uke)
ShikaShikaBoomBoom
Axass
MechaTC (Poolboy)
Ben Plante (KabuBitch)
Donkey Show (Camwhore-kun <3)
Sunrider (Uberwang o_O)
Ryu (Yaoi-hime |\^__^/|)

Are any of you still alive?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2005)

Of course your sweetness. ^^

It's just that I don't know what to ask miss Occa.  >.<  I haven't seen you around that much either.  Where have you been?  DS misses the KnK Smash.  :sad


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2005)

Alive


----------



## ninamori (Apr 11, 2005)

About your favorite pictures;

My name's Monica. Does that make me special?


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

Screw the ask occa, this is her convo threa....er, fanclub, too. We can still chat and stuff, Donkey.   

And why does EVERYONE ask me where I've been? I've been posting... I just kinda abandoned the bathhouse because Itachi and Sayoko spammed me out of there.

Hi Moe.


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Dani ^.^

anyone want me to make them a sig? Just provide me with your fav line from a song and Ill try to make something for you =] Im already working on a special sig as gift for Occa/God


----------



## ninamori (Apr 11, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Hi Dani ^.^
> 
> anyone want me to make them a sig? Just provide me with your fav line from a song and Ill try to make something for you =] Im already working on a special sig as gift for Occa/God


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

o_O

Just... Need some lyrics.... One second. I'll get some. ;]


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> o_O
> 
> Just... Need some lyrics.... One second. I'll get some. ;]



darn I forgot to say "except monny" XD.

Just now that it might take me enternity to finish.


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> About your favorite pictures;
> 
> My name's Monica. Does that make me special?


You don't need to be Monica to be special, but it helps.   



> anyone want me to make them a sig? Just provide me with your fav line from a song and Ill try to make something for you =] Im already working on a special sig as gift for Occa/God


What? Why was I not informed of this?  :amazed 

Make me one!!


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> What? Why was I not informed of this?  :amazed
> 
> Make me one!!



Aye Aye Captian 

I just started gfxing so dont put your hopes up on a good sig ^.^"

but I need a line from a song   ( i work the other way around)


----------



## ninamori (Apr 11, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> darn I forgot to say "except monny" XD.
> 
> Just now that it might take me enternity to finish.


Why would you want to say that? ;____;

"I've got a hunger
Twisting my stomach into knots
That my tongue was tied off"

"Our youth is fleeting
Old age is just around the bend
And I can't wait to go gray"

Either of those or any lyrics you want that I know that are cooler then those 'cause I was lazy... <.< >.>

I don't care if it takes you forever. Lauz still owes me a sig from February.


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2005)

"Our youth is fleeting
Old age is just around the bend
And I can't wait to go gray"

I think I have any Idea for that one =] I'll see what I can do [/wannabegfxer]


----------



## ninamori (Apr 11, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> "Our youth is fleeting
> Old age is just around the bend
> And I can't wait to go gray"
> 
> I think I have any Idea for that one =] I'll see what I can do [/wannabegfxer]


WOOHOO!!!!!

*dance dance dance*


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

My line is:
_"And the battle?s just begun
There?s many lost, but tell me who has won
The trench is dug within our hearts
And mothers, children, brothers, sisters torn apart"_

or

"But I won?t heed the battle call
It puts my back up
Puts my back up against the wall"

Use any part of those. =]


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2005)

Sunday Bloody Sunday!!! I <3 you Dani!

Edit: due to that line, a bono avy is in order


----------



## Jiraiya (Apr 11, 2005)

I join the FC.

Question: Can I ask you questions on MSN? (useless because I already do XD)


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

Since God doesn't seem to be on, I'll add you, Terra.  

EDIT:

Use the banner, you cop-outs!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> My name's Monica. Does that make me special?
> Yesh, yesh it doesh, you are hereby associated w/ an ebony-haired Italian goddess :





			
				Jiraya said:
			
		

> Question: Can I ask you questions on MSN?
> 'Course ya can! The more absurd the better, although I can't guarantee my answers will be of any use :amazed





			
				moe said:
			
		

> anyone want me to make them a sig? Just provide me with your fav line from a song and Ill try to make something for you =] Im already working on a special sig as gift for Occa/God


=O You didn't even tell me, you're too sweet moe!  I'm sure I'll love it, I love all your sigs so far <( ^____^ )>

In other news, I love chicken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 12, 2005)

Occa-pie (if you don't mind me calling you that ^^), do you like sushi?  And if you do, what is your favorite kind of sushi?

How long do you plan on staying in the land of the Aussies before you come over to California and stay with me?   

Have you ever had to punch someone?  If so, who was it?

Thank you for your time.

Luv ,
Camwhore-Kun


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> Occa-pie (if you don't mind me calling you that ^^), do you like sushi? And if you do, what is your favorite kind of sushi?
> You can call me anything you like, provided you're not the typical dodgy middle-aged Asian man who makes kissy noises when I walk by and suggests something he wants to do w/ a specific body part of mine :
> 
> Oh and I heart sushi |\^___^/| When I'm back home (most sushi in Australia is crap) I have it at least twice a week. Favourite: the ebiko ones (prawn roe, yah the ones heaped w/ piles of orange invertebrate spawn).
> ...



Guys (especially the seme <3), which is prettier?




The gaunt model and crappy lighting doesn't do it justice, but ... eh.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 12, 2005)

Top = Prettiest
Mid = Sexiest
Bot = Coolest. 

I have a question: what do you think of the new sig?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 12, 2005)

im going to devote a vector piece to me and wify <3
now to search a hot lezbo pic on the web, harhrhr


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 12, 2005)

Occa-pie said:
			
		

> You can call me anything you like, provided you're not the typical dodgy middle-aged Asian man who makes kissy noises when I walk by and suggests something he wants to do w/ a specific body part of mine


Hahahaha, I'm more like a twinkie than full on asian, so my friends like to call me. Yellow on the outside, but white on the inside.    

I like the first one the best.  It definately brings out the smex in whoever is going to wear it.

Well ok then, if I were to take you out on a date, where would you want to go and what would you want to do?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions so far guys. I'll prolly get more use out of the Pumpkins tee, but the first one is an awesome piece ... the second one is a bit out there, but interesting nonetheless. Bah, still dunno. Need seme's opinion still. Or Pool Boy's XD


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> I have a question: what do you think of the new sig?
> It's freakin' awesome  I like the second one better, Black Gai isn't prominent enough in the first one IMO - he must be like IN YOUR FACE, WHACHAAAA!!!
> 
> *cough* Anyway.





			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> im going to devote a vector piece to me and wify <3
> now to search a hot lezbo pic on the web, harhrhr


XD Thank you wifey, I wuv joo!!!  I love your recent sigs by the way, rather unconventional <( ^___^ )>



			
				Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, I'm more like a twinkie than full on asian, so my friends like to call me. Yellow on the outside, but white on the inside.
> Eh, I speak my ethnic language + dialects and I'm still a "banana" as far as my parents are concerned because I supposedly don't embrace my culture enough. Whatever <( -____- )^ We shall passionately embrace our lack of culture.
> 
> I like the first one the best. It definately brings out the smex in whoever is going to wear it.
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 12, 2005)

Occa-pie said:
			
		

> (unless *I* turn *you* off of course, due to some fuxx-ed up occa thing I will almost inevitably do).


So my next question would be... what is a fuxx-ed up occa thing that you would almost inevitably do?  Remember, you're telling Mr. Random-as-hell over here, so I don't think it would surprise me, unless you stabbed me with a spork.  :amazed  

Cuz death by spork isn't hawt. ^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> So my next question would be... what is a fuxx-ed up occa thing that you would almost inevitably do? Remember, you're telling Mr. Random-as-hell over here, so I don't think it would surprise me, unless you stabbed me with a spork.
> 
> That's why random/patient/both guys = best  They can take what I throw at them. Hmm, I don't know - we could be talking about the movie we just watched, and I will suddenly ask you what you think of Amish people. For no reason whatsoever. Or we could be enjoying a leisurely walk - I stop and stare at a particular spot that doesn't seem particularly interesting to you, choose not to share my thoughts when prodded, we walk on and you might think I'm strange/rude. We could be finally getting cosy and intimate when ... you know what? My sister reads this forum, this is not a good idea =X
> 
> In general, I have trouble adhering to general social "norms". My interaction with you could possibly be awkward at best XD My long suffering boy wryly and helpfully brought up one curiosity about me he never quite got over: From the beginning of our rather long friendship to the time we finally got together, I never said "thank you" once. Gratitude for things was prolly evident in body language, but he just couldn't fathom WHY it never occurred to me to just say thank yous. This "thank you" aversion only seemed to apply to him though, which was all the more curious. Wtf does that mean? What does it imply about me? Does that mean the more I like someone, the less inclined I am to thank him/her? Why would I feel less inclined to do so? Are plaid pants still in? Does Tina Turner wax her privates? OMG the self-obsessiveness! Head too big! T3h explodexorz! biebaibe@IUBE@


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 12, 2005)

Occa-pie said:
			
		

> Does Tina Turner wax her privates?


You know, I've asked myself that question a couple times this week so far, yet I keep getting a blank.  I better call her up and see what's going on. ^^

As for me, I tend to be really polite and sweet when it comes to girls.  But of course, the more you know me, the more retarded I am in reality.     If you don't mind a random tickling or a pancake in the face, we'll have a good time. ^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> You know, I've asked myself that question a couple times this week so far, yet I keep getting a blank. I better call her up and see what's going on. ^^


Usso! :amazed You know Tina Turner too?! =O



> As for me, I tend to be really polite and sweet when it comes to girls. But of course, the more you know me, the more retarded I am in reality. If you don't mind a random tickling or a pancake in the face, we'll have a good time. ^^


I have a soft spot for sweet guys really ^_____^ Which is why out of all the boy mods, Mecha @ Pool Boy's my favourite, he's amazingly sweet  And ... I like ticklings! I like making pancakes! We would totally get along Camwhore-kun! =O


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

occababy said:
			
		

> That's why random/patient/both guys = best  They can take what I throw at them. Hmm, I don't know - we could be talking about the movie we just watched, and I will suddenly ask you what you think of Amish people. For no reason whatsoever. Or we could be enjoying a leisurely walk - I stop and stare at a particular spot that doesn't seem particularly interesting to you, choose not to share my thoughts when prodded, we walk on and you might think I'm strange/rude. We could be finally getting cosy and intimate when ... you know what? My sister reads this forum, this is not a good idea =X
> 
> In general, I have trouble adhering to general social "norms". My interaction with you could possibly be awkward at best XD My long suffering boy wryly and helpfully brought up one curiosity about me he never quite got over: From the beginning of our rather long friendship to the time we finally got together, I never said "thank you" once. Gratitude for things was prolly evident in body language, but he just couldn't fathom WHY it never occurred to me to just say thank yous. This "thank you" aversion only seemed to apply to him though, which was all the more curious. Wtf does that mean? What does it imply about me? Does that mean the more I like someone, the less inclined I am to thank him/her? Why would I feel less inclined to do so? Are plaid pants still in? Does Tina Turner wax her privates? OMG the self-obsessiveness! Head too big! T3h explodexorz! biebaibe@IUBE@


*O___O*
That's almost exactly like me.  Random, odd attention span, may seem rude to some >_< and plenty of silence (I also hate forced conversation).  I never knew there was another like myself ;__________;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> That's almost exactly like me. Random, odd attention span, may seem rude to some >_< and plenty of silence (I also hate forced conversation). I never knew there was another like myself ;__________;


I heart you this ~~~~~<( ^_______^ )>~~~~~ much! We can be awkward and aloof together 



			
				bean said:
			
		

> Hmmm, but still, it's pretty funny when I pick on Mecha's mom, isn't it?


XD. bean, it's funny when you pick on ANYone. But doing ANYthing to Mecha is almost always fun, he's just so sweet and ... Mecha XD XD XD


----------



## Ryu (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you think the world would be more interesting if there were more than just two genders?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I heart you this ~~~~~<( ^_______^ )>~~~~~ much! We can be awkward and aloof together
> 
> XD. bean, it's funny when you pick on ANYone. But doing ANYthing to Mecha is almost always fun, he's just so sweet and ... Mecha XD XD XD


Dani used to get scared/nervous of my random questions/statements (i'm not sure if she still is   )
Have you scared or put off anyone with your random behavior before?  I know I have


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

_It's a familiar story.

I press ahead. He freezes and stays, uncertainly. 

I let him know we can take things one at a time, there's no need to be confused. 

I guide him with a fervent hope, a hope incommunicable to him - but a steady flicker in me beseeches the air around us, the fates, god, whatever - this time, it will work.

A light comes back to him. My breath catches as I wait for his response. 

I touch him gently, almost protectively. I wait.

And wait. 

And wait.

And wait.

He freezes and stops moving. 

It can't be. But it's so. Despair breaks against my na?vet?, that battered hope curls into itself, silence, then the full force of rage borne of denial wracks against his unyielding body. I hurl petty resentment and bitter helplessness, as I realise yet again ...

It's a familiar story.






























I have gotten pwnt by my piece of shit Fujitsu Lifebook._

*Be-right-fuckin'-back.*


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Dani used to get scared/nervous of my random questions/statements (i'm not sure if she still is   )
> Have you scared or put off anyone with your random behavior before?  I know I have



Nah, I'm not scared any more. ^___^






			
				Seme said:
			
		

> I have gotten pwnt by my piece of shit Fujitsu Lifebook.
> 
> Be-right-fuckin'-back.



Scary!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> Do you think the world would be more interesting if there were more than just two genders?
> Totally! Or it'd be just as awesome if hermaphrodites were more common. But then again, males and females might develop herma-envy. Or something. Would tri-sexuals be discriminated against if we had another gender? Would males having sex w/ the 3rd gender be taboo, or would femalex3rd gender be taboo? If it's the latter, does that mean it's just another form of discrimination against women? Help, too complex, I can't think!





			
				Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> Have you scared or put off anyone with your random behavior before? I know I have
> Oh totally  I've been called many synonyms of the adjective "weird" : I shall one day rule the world w/ my 5 foot-long genetically-modified non-biodegradable banana, that'll teach em!



Well uke, the PoS laptop works now, but MSN refuses to. Right after I upgraded to post-beta 7.0 too. So awesome -_____-


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

Laptops are a pain in the ass.  =O

Mine only runs well because I have it jammed with safety software to block viruses and crap.

if you could buy whatever computer you wanted to, which would you buy?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> if you could buy whatever computer you wanted to, which would you buy?
> No idea. Although I heard the Sony VAIOs are really awesome. I don't care really, as long as it can take a lot of crap from a technotard like meh. *Biggest* screen, best *hard*ware, can run on and on for the *longest* time sbevvwwvniubwe I want a SEXY MASCULINE COMPUTER NOT THIS BOY GEORGE-ISH PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!



In other old news, Kakashi is so damn hot.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

occababe said:
			
		

> No idea. Although I heard the Sony VAIOs are really awesome. I don't care really, as long as it can take a lot of crap from a technotard like meh. *Biggest* screen, best *hard*ware, can run on and on for the *longest* time sbevvwwvniubwe I want a SEXY MASCULINE COMPUTER NOT THIS BOY GEORGE-ISH PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!


Trying to send me a subliminal message there?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> In other old news, Kakashi is so damn hot.


My computer is the equivalent of Kisame.

Hot huh?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> Trying to send me a subliminal message there?


That wasn't subliminal baka Pool Boy, that was an open invitation to e-ravage me =X



			
				Mecha-K said:
			
		

> My computer is the equivalent of Kisame.
> 
> Hot huh?


*fangirls and wavers* Does the casing have a razory shark-skin feel just like Kisame-sama too? :amazed


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> That wasn't subliminal baka Pool Boy, that was an open invitation to e-ravage me =X


:X

Have you ever seen Ai Yori Aoshi?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *fangirls and wavers* Does the casing have a razory shark-skin feel just like Kisame-sama too? :amazed


Yep, everytime I go to a lan-party I have to pack along an IV and a few pints of blood.  It slashes my wrists open evertime I pick it up. :sad


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen Ai Yori Aoshi?


Nope, but I keep hearing raves about it  



			
				Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Yep, everytime I go to a lan-party I have to pack along an IV and a few pints of blood. It slashes my wrists open evertime I pick it up.


Aww, there there. 

*Spoiler*: _Here's something to cheer you up_ 






Awesomeness by chypie.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Aww, there there.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here's something to cheer you up_
> 
> ...


That is _awesome._

Do you like Dream Theater?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

If I made an avatar for you, would you use it? ^_^

Edit:  I'm listening to the song you picked out for me again <3, I like it a lot :X


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Do you like Dream Theater?
> Nope, although I acknowledge that they make amazing music. The main problem I have w/ DT is James LaBrie - I just don't like his voice >______< I know I'm missing out, but something about his voice just doesn't sit well with me





			
				Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> If I made an avatar for you, would you use it? ^_^
> An avatar from Mecha/Pool Boy himself? I'd totally use it
> 
> Edit: I'm listening to the song you picked out for me again <3, I like it a lot :X
> You shall be PM-ed a shitload of songs shortly (all the songs I listed in this thread). There's a really sexy Elysian Fields song in that list.



nbuwbeiaawew character lmit


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you think Mecha would enjoy Godspeed You! black Emporer? Im planning to pm him some of their music, but not sure if he like it or not.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Do you think Mecha would enjoy Godspeed You! black Emporer? Im planning to pm him some of their music, but not sure if he like it or not.


LOL.

Well remember what kinda stuff I like .  I'm among America's uncultured youth who worships Linkin Park (along with Dani ><).

I wish I had a freakin Ipod ;_____;  no music storage h'mere.

Well then again, I do like U2 and some other old bands that my brother listens to  there may be hope for me yet.  You know what the sad thing is?  I used to love all music _besides_ LP type bands, then it just grew on me...a lot.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You shall be PM-ed a shitload of songs shortly (all the songs I listed in this thread). There's a really sexy Elysian Fields song in that list.


You listed My Dying Bride, that is awesome.  Did you like their latest album?


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Well remember what kinda stuff I like .  I'm among America's uncultured youth who worships Linkin Park (along with Dani ><).
> 
> ...



Prepare to be pimped.. heavily for that matter  *GSY!BE* is among the greatest bands that have walked this world. What I'm going to send you might sound as inchoerent sounds at first, but give it a chance and listen to it a number of times, the first noise will settle in and the beauty will blossom.

and for an added bonus, *Yo Yo ma - Bach Cello Suites*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Do you think Mecha would enjoy Godspeed You! black Emporer? Im planning to pm him some of their music, but not sure if he like it or not.


moejo!!!  Well, he's taken well to Elysian Fields, so he isn't adverse to stuff that's a bit out in the left field (ok, so GSYBE is VERY out in the left field XD) ... and you're not "uncultured" just because you listen to Linkin Park Chris, heck, I quite like them too *hides behind Pool Boy in case moe and even more so Mecha-K decide to mass stab me @ that horrible revelation* 

Erm I'd say if you're going to introduce him to the weird and wonderful world of "post rock", start w/ Mogwai. GSYBE requires a bit more patience to let the music really grow on you IMO. But then again I may be totally biased, since I heard Mogwai first and just ... yeah, life was never the same  Chris if you want to give "post rock" a gander nudge me for Mogwai, I will be insanely happy to share their albums w/ you (w/ the exception of their "My Father My King" single, that's back home atm). moe, you can shovel him the GSYBE XD



			
				Mecha-K said:
			
		

> You listed My Dying Bride, that is awesome. Did you like their latest album?


I quite liked it, I haven't listened much to it to be honest. My favourite MDB album is actually _Like Gods of the Sun_, which _For You_ is unsurprisingly from. I'd never get sick of hearing that riff. And YOU listen to MDB, YOU are awesome


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moejo!!!  Well, he's taken well to Elysian Fields, so he isn't adverse to stuff that's a bit out in the left field (ok, so GSYBE is VERY out in the left field XD) ... and you're not "uncultured" just because you listen to Linkin Park Chris, heck,* I quite like them too* *hides behind Pool Boy in case moe and even more so Mecha-K decide to mass stab me @ that horrible revelation*



occa.... ing 

just teasing , LP is good and some of there tracks are nice, however the reason I dont like them much is the fact I see so much potential in them that they arent using, plus the fact I wish they will make a full lenght instrumential albums (now that would really rock)



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Erm I'd say if you're going to introduce him to the weird and wonderful world of "post rock", start w/ Mogwai. GSYBE requires a bit more patience to let the music really grow on you IMO. But then again I may be totally biased, since I heard Mogwai first and just ... yeah, life was never the same Chris if you want to give "post rock" a gander nudge me for Mogwai, I will be insanely happy to share their albums w/ you (w/ the exception of their "My Father My King" single, that's back home atm). moe, you can shovel him the GSYBE XD



hehe, I already sent him Explostions in the sky (the best intro to post rock IMO) along with some of Mogwai, Sigur ros and finally GSYBE. Mecha, listen to GSYBE at the very end. It's quite muddled and if you wanna listen to them, you have to sit down the entire lenght of the album. (which is 80+ minutes =X) 

and occa/God...pimp us some Mogwai! all my money was blown on a album shopping spree this past weekend XD


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 12, 2005)

ing


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> LP is good and some of there tracks are nice, however the reason I dont like them much is the fact I see so much potential in them that they arent using, plus the fact I wish they will make a full lenght instrumential albums (now that would really rock)


What can I say, I've always liked them =X I actually heard them back when they were still Hybrid Theory, and all that "nu metal" stuff hadn't bukkake-d all over the place yet. In any case their style was fresh and different, they do have an ear for really good tunes - but yah ... what's w/ Reanimation and all that ish - Meteora sounded like Hybrid Theory all over again. 



			
				moe said:
			
		

> hehe, I already sent him Explostions in the sky (the best intro to post rock IMO) along with some of Mogwai, Sigur ros and finally GSYBE. Mecha, listen to GSYBE at the very end. It's quite muddled and if you wanna listen to them, you have to sit down the entire lenght of the album. (which is 80+ minutes =X)


Blasphemy!!! I'd introduce either Mogwai or Sigur Ros first (actually, prolly more Sigur Ros, they're a bit more "new ears"-friendly IMO), but eh, Explosions, Mogwai, they're all awesome. In a sense Explosions first would be good in a "build-up" sense I suppose - I find their sound sparser so when Pool Boy hopefully moves onto Mogwai he sees the greatness of their "fuller" sound  



> and occa/God...pimp us some Mogwai! all my money was blown on a album shopping spree this past weekend XD


Hai hai XD Just gimme a couple of days to get around to ripping the tracks. Poor Mecha =X

*still hiding from Mecha-K* 

Uh ... I like Ozzy Osbourne? Hendrix? All the usual "good" suspects? Doesn't that count for something?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

Here you go Mel .  I made both of these just for you <3

It all depends at which speed you like your hair to blow around at 
*property of dani ><*

or

*property of dani ><*

EDIT:  I made a dumb mistake   I have to pick a character that suits you mel and make you an ava out of it.  May take a little while though.


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Pool boy! Isn't that supposed to be me?  :amazed


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Hey Pool boy! Isn't that supposed to be me?  :amazed


:X

   eh....  crap.  Do you want me to make you one dani?


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2005)

Mel doesn't send me any sexual innuendoes, and now you've sold out my Ai Yori Aoshi character.

No, I think I'll just go somewhere quiet and die.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Mel doesn't send me any sexual innuendoes, and now you've sold out my Ai Yori Aoshi character.
> 
> No, I think I'll just go somewhere quiet and die.


;_________;
I'm gonna make you two right now :X


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

*Just* for you Dani .  You can have them both.



and


----------



## ninamori (Apr 12, 2005)

Why wasn't I even close to being picked for FC mod?

I'm sad and junk.

:sad

You have been PMed <( ^____^ )>


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Apr 12, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Why wasn't I even close to being picked for FC mod?
> 
> I'm sad and junk.
> 
> :sad



*Huggles Mon* You were close though! Don't be sad! You are making me feel bad :sad


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 12, 2005)

uke<3 said:
			
		

> Mel doesn't send me any sexual innuendoes, and now you've sold out my Ai Yori Aoshi character.
> 
> No, I think I'll just go somewhere quiet and die.


Nuuuuu ;_____; I loves you uke, MSN trouble is to blame for the lack of cybersmex ing

And durnit Pool Boy, is it that hard to keep _both_ of us happy?  *bitchslaps Mecha for upsetting beloved uke*


----------



## ninamori (Apr 12, 2005)

kakashi_fangirl said:
			
		

> *Huggles Mon* You were close though! Don't be sad! You are making me feel bad :sad


>]

*pokes Rho*

Fell bad. FEEL BAD!

And then...

Well, scratch that.

Don't feel bad!!!!!! =O


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Nuuuuu ;_____; I loves you uke, MSN trouble is to blame for the lack of cybersmex ing
> 
> And durnit Pool Boy, is it that hard to keep _both_ of us happy?  *bitchslaps Mecha for upsetting beloved uke*


Eh heh.  No comment from me


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> Do i have a cold or is this just allergies?
> Probably a cold. But it could be a symptom of something worse. You could have a terminal disease. You should totally exploit that possibility, especially on a forum where impressionable and gullible people are likely to respond to your broken cries of mortal despair :amazed



add charac she hates hats


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 13, 2005)

Can I walk in? o_o


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Sure, why not


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 13, 2005)

XD Yay XD

It's been awhile since I've been here >_>

And I don't have a question :xp


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

Symphony X?

Katatonia?

BEHEMOTH?!


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2005)

What's your greatest gift?

Florescent or Incandescent?

Direct Sunlight: Good or Bad?

Aren't huge near-horizon Harvest Moons cool?

Are you a girl?

If so, will you bear my children?

Favorite post-copulation activity?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Scene said:
			
		

> It's been awhile since I've been here >_>
> 
> And I don't have a question


Yup 's been a while ... and I like this better >D





			
				Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Symphony X?
> So-so.
> 
> Katatonia?
> ...





			
				KnK said:
			
		

> What's your greatest gift?
> No idea - staying up long hours? o__O
> 
> Florescent or Incandescent?
> ...


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

Hell no?  Behemoth is super fun!


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2005)

Gah, those questions were obnoxious. Sorry, it's 2AM.

What makes your hair so pretty? @___@

PS. Love what you did with my Work.   
I like it better that way  :


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is my slew of questions, because I am trendy like that 

What is your favorite cereal?

What is your least favorite food?

What is the last thing you would EVER do in bed?

Jelly or Syrup? (Chris Rock Reference)

Where is your favorite/least favorite locale, based on your experiences?

Who is your favorite Republican?

Do you procrastinate?

How many fingers am I holding up? J/K

I am done now. Answer at will!


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 13, 2005)

O_______________O *dies* 

I'm gonna stick with KnK's sign Occa XD And yes, it rawrks. Harhar XD


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2005)

Occa duzzn't wuv us no mores :wah

J/K

^Nice question. I would have to say greed. Greed for land and power leads nations to destroy each other. Greed leads to inequitable distribution of goods which results in starvation and poverty. Greed leads people with the best intentions of reforming "the system" to abuse power just as their predecessors did (look in any history book and you will find dozens of examples). Greed just f***s things up for everybody, and almost everybody is guilty of it at some point, in my experience.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

^ Imma just woke up <( -____- )> Will get to your questions once I have caffeine through my veins :

Greed huh? Definitely not one of our stellar points. I may as well answer bean's Q for the time being:


			
				bean said:
			
		

> what do you think the most evil tendancy of our species is?
> Our uniquely intense awareness of ego and the need to satisfy it. All species strive for self-preservation, but as far as asserting our existence and "stamping our mark" goes, homo sapiens are on an entirely different level altogether. We have a strong need for self affirmation and recognition - that's where "vices" like greed which jkingler mentioned come in. Greed, selfishness, callousness - it all stems from our sense of importance and entitlement. Our capacity for intelligent thought supposedly entitles us to be self-appointed ecological regulators - an ironic misnomer as we're practically the biggest parasites and "predators" around.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Hell no? Behemoth is super fun!


Not much of a death metal fan, which is basically what they're doing these days, sorry XD But hey, 2 out of 3 ain't bad. Especially Katatonia. Katatonia is morosely awesome.


			
				ukeukeuke<3 said:
			
		

> Gah, those questions were obnoxious. Sorry, it's 2AM.
> You know, I have NO memory of answering those questions O____O Must have been half-asleep when I answered those, which explains the short replies. I sowwy, uke
> 
> What makes your hair so pretty? @___@
> ...





			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> What is your favorite cereal?
> Coco Pops! <( ^___^ )>
> 
> What is your least favorite food?
> ...





			
				bean said:
			
		

> What do you think the pirmary sociological and psychological causes of genocide are?
> 
> How does the motivation for satisfaction of ego you mentioned manifest itself most destructively? (Is it the aforementioned "post" of ecological regulator?)


I will now refuse to answer any questions involving too much academic thought, was just telling the uke I come to NF to talk Naruto and escape from the bane that is uni assignments. Ask me something fun, like bubblegum preference dammit


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> what colour table cloth should i use this week: mustard yellow with pretty floral lace on the edges or turquoise with a darker aquamarine celtic pattern on it?
> ^_________^ Mustard yellow. Warm colours like yellow supposedly encourage appetite.



asdnkne where raw


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

Emperor?

Devin Townsend?

Ludacris?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 13, 2005)

What flavor of bubblegum do you prefer?


----------



## KK (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm a little slut, am I? (^-___-)>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Emperor?
> They're awesome, but don't listen much.
> 
> Devin Townsend?
> ...





			
				bean said:
			
		

> how'd you guess my password!!!?
> It's called hacking



sibeewfbebf littelmermaid


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2005)

What planet would best suit us for life after earth?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> What flavor of bubblegum do you prefer?
> I heart you. Grape ^______^





			
				KK said:
			
		

> I'm a little slut, am I? (^-___-)>
> Would metaphorically-minute nymphomanically-inclined person suit you better? ^_________^



adsjbd gargle


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm fairly clueless about rap, so no.



Haha, that was the joke option, or something.  I've been in a super Townsendy mood lately, I've just been replaying the Accelerated Evolution and Ocean Machine albums over and over again, it's awesome stuff.  Listen to his other band, Strapping Young Lad?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> What planet would best suit us for life after earth?
> Betelgeuse. If it's good enough for Ford Prefect, it's good enough for us.





			
				Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Haha, that was the joke option, or something. I've been in a super Townsendy mood lately, I've just been replaying the Accelerated Evolution and Ocean Machine albums over and over again, it's awesome stuff. Listen to his other band, Strapping Young Lad?
> Your taste in metal is so awesome  I listen to SYL as well, but I prefer his solo stuff. It feels more intimate and er ... structuredly manic, if you know what I mean.



beatsmebaby


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Your taste in metal is so awesome  I listen to SYL as well, but I prefer his solo stuff. It feels more intimate and er ... structuredly manic, if you know what I mean.


Yeah, it's alot more emotional than SYL, which when applied correctly is awesome.

s Linkin Park


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Oik, not all mainstream music is bad =X And while I'm at it, I like Christina Aguilera too! :


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

It's not the mainstream that I don't like really, I just don't like any of the songs I've heard from them, haha.

Still though.... s


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

So which popular acts do you like? It's Kylie Minogue innit? :


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

YES.

Or rather, nope.  I can't really think of any.  I guess Metallica is one now, though I don't like their newer junk.  Wait, you mean just mainstream and not pop divas right?  If you just mean divas then _none!_  Except for maybe Alizee, she's hot, though I've never heard her music.  That's reason enough right?


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

hey occa/God ^.^ 

This is the sig Im making for Dani, what do you think?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey occa! May I join ur FC?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Mecha=K said:
			
		

> Or rather, nope. I can't really think of any. I guess Metallica is one now, though I don't like their newer junk. Wait, you mean just mainstream and not pop divas right? If you just mean divas then none! Except for maybe Alizee, she's hot, though I've never heard her music. That's reason enough right?


Teehee. Metallica. St Anger. I'm sure you've seen the much whored-about remodification of the St Anger album cover aight? Says it all really. The production was ...  Alizee's music is crap - but yah, she's really hot =X I didn't just mean divas, but popular acts in general. 

moejo!! 

Me likey! ^____^ I'd say the text brightness needs to be a teeeeny bit more muted, but that's just me. Otherwise it's great. U2?

And yes you may Tenshi Oni |\^___^/| I'll just add you to the list myself, since Askani hasn't been here in eons XD


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

What will you do if I decide to pester you with a lot of questions?


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moejo!!
> 
> Me likey! ^____^ I'd say the text brightness needs to be a teeeeny bit more muted, but that's just me. Otherwise it's great. U2?



Thanks ^.^ fixing it right now. Yeah, I asked for her fav. line in a song for me to make a sig from it and she mentioned sunday bloody Sunday. Seriously, can Dani get any more awesomer than she already is?

Still working on your siggy , expect it soon __


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> What will you do if I decide to pester you with a lot of questions?
> Depending on my mood, answer them as adequately as possible, ignore them, or plug you KakaIru yaoi in response :



thealpsthealps

EDIT: Thank you moejo, take your time  And of course Dani is awesome, she draws Naruto yuri.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

What do monkeys use to climb a tree?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> What do monkeys use to climb a tree?


Claspers.

I'm sorry, but I _had_ to intercept that one.

: ........ lalala afghan turnip


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

What do you think about interceptors?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> What do monkeys use to climb a tree?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> What do you think about interceptors?
> Awesomely sexy, especially interceptors who happen to love My Dying Bride and Kisame.



dskdasdocean


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

Why didn't you highlight the tail? They use their tails very often to climb trees .


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

Have you heard Ryan's new song? It's being played in his website


Very countrish, lovely J-Cash feel to it (is it just me or does his voice have a Damine Juardo feel to it on that track?)

But he's amazing, 3 albums to be released in the span of one year. What albums are you looking forward to aside from Ryan's?


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2005)

Guys: Thin, toned, or built?
Girls: Thin, toned, or (ew)built?

Spoons or Sporks?

hmmm...

Favorite varity of bubblegum?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

When you think of built women, do you think beards as well?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 13, 2005)

When should I propose to you and dani?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

Do you love the smell of freshly cut grass?


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2005)

Poolboy says that I should post naked pictures in the bathhouse.

Obviously he's insane, but do you think it's even a good idea to PM them?

Er...assuming I had any.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 13, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Poolboy says that I should post naked pictures in the bathhouse.
> 
> Obviously he's insane, but do you think it's even a good idea to PM them?
> 
> Er...assuming I had any.


If you PMed them to people you trust it should be ok (me, mel and...??)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Why didn't you highlight the tail? They use their tails very often to climb trees
> Oversight. Tell your monkeys I still love them?





			
				moe said:
			
		

> Have you heard Ryan's new song?
> Of course ^______^
> 
> Very countrish, lovely J-Cash feel to it (is it just me or does his voice have a Damine Juardo feel to it on that track?)
> ...





			
				bean said:
			
		

> when is 200IQ's ban over?
> 4 days 23 hours, his "sentence" seems to have been reduced.





			
				ukeukeuke<3 said:
			
		

> Guys: Thin, toned, or built?
> Toned. Don't like too thin cos I like the idea of a man who can physically protect me if needed, too built is just ... :S I dunno, I've seen some pretty scary abs >____>
> 
> Girls: Thin, toned, or (ew)built?
> ...



Yay it's raining! I love the smell of wet earth after rain.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 13, 2005)

HEY OCCA!

Who gave me the un-signed rep? (2nd to latest? Not sure...)

And and and and how many reps to you get on an average day?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

I will tell my monkeys you send your love.  
Why do you use pink? (pink was to be mine ing)


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2005)

> 4 days 23 hours, his "sentence" seems to have been reduced.



That was me, obviously. They agreed to reduce it to 2 weeks. I really hate to see someone banned for a month because of something like that.   

And forget I even asked about sending naked pictures. That's insane. >.>

Favorite sport?

What's in that closet you always stand against in your pictures?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 13, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> And forget I even asked about sending naked pictures. That's insane. >.>


NO IT'S NOT!!  ing

Answer anyway mel.  I'll make it my question instead


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> When you think of built women, do you think beards as well?
> Nope, just visible sternums and scary abs.
> 
> Do you love the smell of freshly cut grass?
> Absolutely, it's one of my favourite simple pleasures ^_____^





			
				Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> When should I propose to you and dani?
> Whenever by serendipity or other means one or both of us finally live within a 50-mile radius and is/are unattached. You know I love ya





			
				uke<3 said:
			
		

> Poolboy says that I should post naked pictures in the bathhouse.
> In the Bath House? Esp considering your popularity and position? No fucking way. Pool Boy, you are insane.
> 
> Obviously he's insane, but do you think it's even a good idea to PM them?



i leik kotton kandi


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 13, 2005)

Posting pictures of yourself naked in the bath house is insane.  What was i thinking :X

Do you think she should just PM them to us instead?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

PL said:
			
		

> Who gave me the un-signed rep? (2nd to latest? Not sure...)
> None other than Zerolok ^____^
> And and and and how many reps to you get on an average day?
> Hmm, not sure - maybe one or two a day? I've not gotten that many in the past week though - possibly because I've been a lazy bint and haven't been Narutarding or something





			
				Zerolok said:
			
		

> Why do you use pink? (pink was to be mine )
> o___O ?? The text colour I use is purple (well, technically called "darkorchid"). Or were you referring to something else?





			
				uke<3 said:
			
		

> Favorite sport?
> Swimming. I love water.
> What's in that closet you always stand against in your pictures?
> *actually goes to look* Clothes, contact lenses, accessories, sanitary pads, wet wipes, 2 suitcases, 1 trolley bag ... usual closet stuff XD


About the reduced ban - eh, no issue to me - 1 week or 1 month in 200 IQ's case prolly makes little difference :S



			
				Pool Boy<3 said:
			
		

> Answer anyway mel. I'll make it my question instead


Bend over. Now. :spank



			
				Pool Boy again said:
			
		

> Do you think she should just PM them to us instead?


:


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Bend over. Now. :spank
> 
> :


I'm confused now ;_______;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Post in BH = :spank

PM = :

You = <( ^____^ )>


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 13, 2005)

Chicken or beef?


----------



## ninamori (Apr 13, 2005)

> None other than Zerolok ^____^
> Hmm, not sure - maybe one or two a day? I've not gotten that many in the past week though - possibly because I've been a lazy bint and haven't been Narutarding or something


Awww... Vil's so sweet... 

I never Narutard and I get about 1-9 (o_O) reps every other day. It's a strange world...

Do you ever decide to listen to the music that you used to like a long time ago, and find yourself singing along?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Chicken or beef?


I love both, but overall chicken > beef 



			
				PL said:
			
		

> I never Narutard and I get about 1-9 (o_O) reps every other day. It's a strange world...
> XD You must make really useful posts, are v popular, or both. Good on ya!
> 
> Do you ever decide to listen to the music that you used to like a long time ago, and find yourself singing along?
> All the time. I was just singing along to Laura Nyro's 'Walk On By' a while ago.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 13, 2005)

> XD You must make really useful posts, are v popular, or both. Good on ya!
> 
> All the time. I was just singing along to Laura Nyro's 'Walk On By' a while ago.


Lesse... I got a couple reps for being a cute baby, for.... um.... Drawing a picture, for saying guys looked good in girl pants, for cleaning my desk, for my birthady, for founding a FC...

I'm not to sure about that "useful posts" thing... xD

I was singing along to Avril... o_O Stoping myself in the middle to slap myself, then I just did it again.

Durn you fourth grade and your stupid, "I like pop music!" thing!!!!! >.<

Rep questions are fun! What's your favorite rep that's currently on the list? (hasn't been bumped off)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2005)

Eh, long as you please people enough to have em rep you, 's a good thing ^_____^


			
				PL said:
			
		

> Rep questions are fun! What's your favorite rep that's currently on the list?



For a post I made taking the piss out of Kabuto. It's my current favourite since it's from _the_ Kabuto fan :

What's your current favourite? XD


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 13, 2005)

- Do you like the simpsons?

- What's your favorite candy? 

- Have you ever hit someone? O__o

- How does yer favorite dress look like? ^^

- Are you familiar with the psychological Hawthorne experiments?

- Am I still your Oro-baka? D=

- What's currently on your mind?


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2005)

Ninjas, Knights, or Pirates?

Which is cooler, a personal soda machine or a personal soda fountain?

Got Milk?

If I actually did take nudie pictures, would you actually want to see them?   

Isn't Neji awesome? XD

Isn't Pool Boy awesome?

Nice tounge smilie   
Or evil, dark NT tounge smilie


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 14, 2005)

K, your mecha-made avatar is ready.  I couldn't really find a good one with Chika, so I just used all the characters cept Aoi and Kaoru.


EDIT:  I found a cooler animation to use.  I'll make it tomorrow though since it's 1:00AM now.  you can have both of them.


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2005)

Gah...emo attack, just had my entire basis for interacting with others questioned and derided.
Hold me?

Do you have anyone who keeps you anchored to the forum? Or do you stay for the general entertainment?

If you and Chris both left, I probably would too. And Bean.

People used to talk about how they'd leave if I did, and I never understood...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2005)

Scene:
- Do you like the simpsons?
Yes!
- What's your favorite candy?
Butterscotch-anything.
- Have you ever hit someone? O__o
Yup, my younger brother mostly  We had our share of (rather violent) scuffles back in the day XD
- How does yer favorite dress look like? ^^
White base, red flower motifs, deep v-neckline w/ adjustable straps and an interesting asymmetrical hemline. Sounds boring I know, I'd post a pic, but I don't have it w/ me atm.
- Are you familiar with the psychological Hawthorne experiments?
Of course. Incidentally, it was the subject of an ethics group presentation I did last year.
- Am I still your Oro-baka? D=



- What's currently on your mind?
*WHEER THE FUCK IS THE 256 RAW?!*

Uke:

Ninjas, Knights, or Pirates?
Ninjas = stealthiest = sexiest = win.
Which is cooler, a personal soda machine or a personal soda fountain?
Soda machine. More hygienic and getting your own money back must be kinda fun.
Got Milk?
Got (soy) milk.
If I actually did take nudie pictures, would you actually want to see them?
Yes please <3
Isn't Neji awesome? XD
He's so (possibly literally please oh please) fucking awesome.
Isn't Pool Boy awesome?
Absolutely. He's smart, hot but best of all, endearingly sweet.
Nice tounge smilie
Or evil, dark NT tounge smilie 
 More versatile and friendly. NT tongue smiley can be retarded when used in the wrong context.

Pool Boy:

I tried uploading it, but the filesize is too big apparently ;____; It's so cute too. You are now single-handedly responsible for me finally getting around to watching Ai Yori Aoshi.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Pool Boy:
> 
> I tried uploading it, but the filesize is too big apparently ;____; It's so cute too. You are now single-handedly responsible for me finally getting around to watching Ai Yori Aoshi.


You have to get Dani to do it for you.  But wait until you see the other one I'm gonna make today before you decide which to use :X


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2005)

Dani <3:

Gah...emo attack, just had my entire basis for interacting with others questioned and derided.
Hold me?
Always ^_____^
Do you have anyone who keeps you anchored to the forum? Or do you stay for the general entertainment?

If you and Chris both left, I probably would too. And Bean.

People used to talk about how they'd leave if I did, and I never understood...
"Narutardism" was what anchored to me here, and that's what will keep me if all my favourite people suddenly up and left. Granted I hardly Narutard these days - and that's due in significant part to awesome people taking me away from splitting hairs over Sasuke fandom, Battledome ish and such. No one really "anchors" me here, but there are a good number of people who help me enjoy my time here immensely. They know who they are already.

bean:
why are you smiling?
I was just looking at one of my favourite Bleach fan art pieces again.

*Spoiler*: _Here._ 




By .



Chris ^___^ :
You have to get Dani to do it for you. But wait until you see the other one I'm gonna make today before you decide which to use :X
Aight, should have thought of that XD Sure thing, I'll wait till you finish the other one to decide. Thank you


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 14, 2005)

^ I have fangs like that guy from Bleach. . . O_O

Occa, what's the longest you could stay awake? How many days perhaps? ;D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2005)

Scen:

^ I have fangs like that guy from Bleach. . . O_O
 Kenpachi is awesome. He's a freaking beast. And I love your new Sasuke av - I believe moe posted it in the BH Yaoi FC ... mmmmm =X Too bad he lost the link to the website >___>

Occa, what's the longest you could stay awake? How many days perhaps? ;D
Hmm, prolly over 40 hours? Nothing too insane. Only problem is, I tend to do 30+ hour stretches way too often for my own good, so it sort of adds up. I'll prolly feel the effects later in life, but for now, caution to the wind and all that


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 14, 2005)

OMG  I just saw Neji in the RAW...;___;  so awesome.

What did you think of him in this one?  W/o a tranlation all I can do is guess, but it looks like

*Spoiler*: _boobies_ 



He's using Jyuuken through the air O_O


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is your other avatar.  Chika the fish ninja!!  O_O


----------



## ninamori (Apr 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Eh, long as you please people enough to have em rep you, 's a good thing ^_____^
> 
> 
> For a post I made taking the piss out of Kabuto. It's my current favourite since it's from _the_ Kabuto fan :
> ...


The really cool one by falcon was bumped off... ;___;

But other then that one;


Yeah... Can't pick between those three. xD

(awww... I'm a sucker for sweet comments...)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2005)

I've already said it heaps Chris, but thank youuuuu!!!  I love the Chika (obviously!) XD Dani's one is so kawaii btw XD

Neji = sex. @____@

Ownsome ninja sex, to be precise.

EDIT@PL: Sweet comments _are_ rather precious ^____^ I got one full of hearts from Mecha recently XD What picture of you was that, that garnered such a response? XD


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 14, 2005)

You're very welcome once again


----------



## ninamori (Apr 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> EDIT@PL: Sweet comments _are_ rather precious ^____^ I got one full of hearts from Mecha recently XD What picture of you was that, that garnered such a response? XD


xD

The one from Zero was for this post: Link removed

And the one from Moe was from this post: Link removed

And the one from Shika-sama was in responce to a picture I drew of him. xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2005)

Can someone tuck me in to bed right now?  My girl went out to party with friends and I'm really tired right now.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 14, 2005)

The boobies will tuck you in.  They work wonders on a tired body


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> The boobies will tuck you in.  They work wonders on a tired body


I feel like I'm in a special place right now. ^^


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

Punk rock is now my most favourite quote (even more than Kenji's "im no a rocker" quote)  and album intro. Such a powerful, eloquent and insightful speech. I havent heard something this moving is quite sometime..

My question is, who is the man in the interview saying it? I could swear it's Iggy Pop voice. Care to shed some light please?


----------



## lucky (Apr 15, 2005)

why am i so cool?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 15, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> The one from Zero was for this post:
> 
> ...


Aww hell, I had to rep you too after seeing those pics, too cute XD



			
				Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> Can someone tuck me in to bed right now?


*Tucks* (+ bonus nip somewhere XD)



			
				moe said:
			
		

> My question is, who is the man in the interview saying it? I could swear it's Iggy Pop voice. Care to shed some light please?


It _is_ Iggy Pop ^_____^ Supposedly sampled from a talkshow he appeared on in the 60s.



			
				j0e-sama said:
			
		

> why am i so cool?


You have a healthy self-perception. Or it could just be a change of climate.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *Tucks* (+ bonus nip somewhere XD)


And that's why you're my Occa-pie. ^^ *nips back*


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2005)

MEL!!

(>'.')>  <( '.' )>  <('.'<)
Kirby dance 

I was totally going to ask you something, but I forget what >_>

Gah, never mind.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> MEL!!
> 
> (>'.')>  <( '.' )>  <('.'<)
> Kirby dance
> ...


>_<


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> >_<



What? o__O


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> What? o__O


<3 

Mel, do you believe in ghosts or anything supernatural?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 17, 2005)

Chris ^____^ :

Mel, do you believe in ghosts or anything supernatural?
I used to. And used to see ... stuff :S Now for the sake of my sanity I don't believe in ghosts or other paranormal stuff. Although I still experience some pretty strange shit once in a while - but I chalk it up to something being ... internally wrong rather than concluding weird shit does exist.

bean:

have you ever had pomegranite juice?
I may have, I really don't know. Probably not.

*Spoiler*: _Unnecessary elaboration_ 



Coming from my cultural b/g the family + relatives have an 'eat first, ask later' policy ... I am now not-so-pleasantly reminded of the time I ate coagulated pigs' blood after reluctantly giving up asking my aunts exactly what _that_ was, only to have them enthusiastically enlighten me after one gingerly bite >____<




Fuck, it's been well over a day and my ears are still ringing. I think I really may have done it this time @_____@


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 17, 2005)

My family thinks my house is haunted.  Inanimate objects move around right in front of their eyes.  They can also see a black or white blob floating around occasionally.  I haven't seen it yet personally, but it doesn't really bother me one way or the other =/

about your ears.  my dad and stepmother went to a U2 concert and they had earplugs.  Their ears were still ringing for around 3 days after the concert.  you and your young ears should be fine.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 17, 2005)

> have you ever had pomegranite juice?



Yep. I have had the Naked Juice variety. It was actually Blueberry Pomegranate, so I guess it wasn't the real McCoy...but it was still pretty yummy 

*yay for Occa bumping her ask thread!*

Occa: what is your favorite term for your bottom besides bot-bot? @_@


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you for the reassurance about the ears Chris >___> About the haunted house bit - if it doesn't bother you, then 'salright - I think. I lived in a supposedly haunted house for a while - something attacked my mom, I saw "it" moving around - parents freaked out and hauled me off to be exorcised by some Buddhist priest (which honestly, did shit for me, as far as I was concerned there was an old man chanting gibberish and thwacking my forehead while curious bystanders watched and ... little else :/).



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> what is your favorite term for your bottom besides bot-bot? @_@


Actually, I've not used the term "bot-bot" in ages, was only reminded of it thanks to Dani <3 I have no favourite term for my bottom. I just use whatever word comes to mind - "My bum hurts"/"I wish I had a nicer ass"/"There's no way my butt can fit into that" ... and I'll just quit while I'm not-really-ahead


----------



## jkingler (Apr 17, 2005)

What anime is your avy from? Looks Yakitate-ish, so my interest is piqued


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 17, 2005)

It's from Ai Yori Aoshi, av thanks to Chris (Mecha) <3 He made one for himself, one for Dani, and one for me ^_____^


----------



## jkingler (Apr 17, 2005)

^Hmm. I hear that one was essentially Love Hina, except no bath house. Am I wrong? Is it a must see?


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2005)

Occa! 

How was your weekend ^.^


----------



## jkingler (Apr 17, 2005)

Moe: Not excited to see me? Don't care about _my_ weekend? We're married, for crissakes! Harumph! *jkingler storms out of the house with Moe's credit card *


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 17, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Moe: Not excited to see me? Don't care about _my_ weekend? We're married, for crissakes! Harumph! *jkingler storms out of the house with Moe's credit card *


Buy me some sushi with that!  And some freaking In N Out!  I miss that shit >.<


----------



## jkingler (Apr 17, 2005)

*Hands DS some grilled cheese sushi and a a sashimi burger*

Whoops! I think I mixed the orders up...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 17, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *Hands DS some grilled cheese sushi and a a sashimi burger*
> 
> Whoops! I think I mixed the orders up...


That sushi better be animal style!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 17, 2005)

Nope, sorry! Veggies included. But if it makes you feel any better, there are approximately 100 sashimi patties on your burger


----------



## Askani (Apr 18, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, i'm back! Before ppl start preaching about my resurrection, i want u all to know that i was never truly gone but instead....dormant. Yes, dormant like the Volcano of Malcobocochichichah. But enough of that. So it seems the list of occa's bitch/worshippers/friends has gotten longer. Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 18, 2005)

jkingler:

^Hmm. I hear that one was essentially Love Hina, except no bath house. Am I wrong? Is it a must see?
I have no idea. I've only watched a couple of eps, I actually finally got to watching it after Mecha made me that wonderful av ^_____^ You'd prolly best ask him.

moe:

How was your weekend ^.^
It was good and bad, but you already know the details from PM (I loved the mellow compilation you sent me btw! Zank Kyuu!!!). But I'll just highlight the good bits - Megadeth (OMFG I got to sing along to the chorus of A Tout le Monde like everyone else who's seen Deth live! ;____; ), time w/ significant other, I got 2 Naruto posterflags and 2 Ruroken ones at a local market (last place I ever expected to find 'em XD), new cd stash (listening to GusGus now) etc. etc. ... the bad bits - well, you know.



			
				Camwhore-kun<3 said:
			
		

> And some freaking In N Out! I miss that shit >.<


That's gotta take the prize for fastfood joint w/ lewdest name ever o___O



			
				Askani said:
			
		

> Yes, dormant like the Volcano of Malcobocochichichah. But enough of that. So it seems the list of occa's bitch/worshippers/friends has gotten longer. Niiiiiiiice.


Damn straight, bitch! :spank Welcome back


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2005)

^Am I on that list? *Too lazy to check :xp*


*Spoiler*: _Real question:_ 



_Do you really want to hurt me? Do you really want to make me cry?
_


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 18, 2005)

Whats the longest you have ever counted out of boredom?


----------



## Askani (Apr 18, 2005)

oooh-k-sionaaal-u-u-u-topEa/ Can't you seeee u are the one for ME/ All the guys and girls, tranny or not, all the animals that likes to hump your leg alot/ can't even compeeeeeteee with my love for you/ ...that's right you./ So mel, everytime u feeeeel alone/ just think of meeeee  / me-me-me-me-meeeee.





.......i am so whipped.  

XD. I  you too XD XD XD


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 18, 2005)

So I take it you've already been to that Megadeth concert you mentioned?

If so, take any pictures of the great Dave?!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 18, 2005)

jkingler:

^Am I on that list? *Too lazy to check
Nope, either Askani or I missed you, or you didn't quite ask XD Do you want to be on my list of favourite e-friends?  <( ^___^ )>

Do you really want to hurt me? Do you really want to make me cry?


Zerolok:

Whats the longest you have ever counted out of boredom?
400+ I reckon.

Mecha-K:

So I take it you've already been to that Megadeth concert you mentioned?
Yep, it fucking killed O______o Symphony of Destruction! Trust! Hangar 18! @_______@ He even played My Last Words for us Aussies which he hasn't played in 10 years! And he said it was specially for us - apparently he ain't playing it when he gets back to the US even :nana

If so, take any pictures of the great Dave?!

*Spoiler*: _Dave at the airport_ 




Cropped out the boy XD Some of his fellow Deth Droogies caught the band at the airport, chatted w/ them etc. - I'm not a mega-mega fan so I decided to sleep in (you prolly want to kill me now XD). From what I've heard, Dave and gang are the most down to earth, nicest people ever - zero celeb airs and ish. As for gig pics, cameras etc. weren't allowed in, so we didn't bother - although there are prolly press pics somewhere.


----------



## mow (Apr 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> If so, take any pictures of the great Dave?!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dave at the airport_
> 
> ...



gah gah gah @_______________________@ he met Dave in person?*bows* 

and you didnt meet him? occa!!! ;____________; *pokes with plastic fork*


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yep, it fucking killed O______o Symphony of Destruction! Trust! Hangar 18! @_______@ He even played My Last Words for us Aussies which he hasn't played in 10 years! And he said it was specially for us - apparently he ain't playing it when he gets back to the US even :nana


That's awesome, though I now feel like doing this. s



> *Spoiler*: _Dave at the airport_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even cooler, though the pics thing is a pity.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 18, 2005)

What is your favorite arcade game?

Do you think you could lift a car if you suddenly got a huge surge of adrenaline?

Do you love the wierd achy feeling you get after working out for a long time the next day?

How many more weeks of school do you have left before vacation?


----------



## Blue (Apr 18, 2005)

*kicks the hell out of Occa's boy for reasons that will not be discussed here*
*joins in >:X*  >=3 evil hamster compels you

How often to you stay up all night?

Ever stargaze?

Seen a solar eclipse?

Aren't harvest moons cool?

Worst storm you've ever been in?

Isn't the direction my question-forming subroutine took kinda neat?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 18, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> gah gah gah @_______________________@ he met Dave in person?*bows*
> 
> and you didnt meet him? occa!!! ;____________; *pokes with plastic fork*


Yeap, poor boy's still in awe at meeting the man himself. Dave even remembered he flew from Malaysia just for the gig XD (He's a regular at the Megadeth forum, which Dave himself moderates so he's familiar w/ most of the regulars.) 

And yeah, I should be shot for not meeting him when I had the chance, but I'd never make it a point to get out of bed when I need sleep badly unless it's for the boy, some life or death situations, or the prospect of meeting Tori Amos/Monica Bellucci/Billy Corgan/a resurrected Jeff Buckley/some other personalities I forget at the moment =X

Mecha-K, you'll definitely get the chance to see them play. You live in the U.S. for fuck's sake


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2005)

Who is the dave person you are all raving about? I feel so ignorant 

And yes, I would like to be added to your online friend list, if you would consider me as such


----------



## mow (Apr 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> or the prospect of meeting Tori Amos/Monica Bellucci/Billy Corgan/a resurrected Jeff Buckley/some other personalities I forget at the moment =X



*Stops poking* you are forgiven for mentioning Billy in combination with Buckley and Bellucci


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Mecha-K, you'll definitely get the chance to see them play. You live in the U.S. for fuck's sake



Hah, that _is_ true I suppose.  I may see if I can catch Gigantour, I don't know if I'm financially capable of such a thing though.  Megadeth _and_ Dream Theater.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris ^_____^:

What is your favorite arcade game?
Arkanoid. I'm so lame I know XD

Do you think you could lift a car if you suddenly got a huge surge of adrenaline?
I really don't think so o____O

Do you love the wierd achy feeling you get after working out for a long time the next day?
Kind of. Sometimes when I stretch or move some muscles certain ways, the ache kind of feels pleasant and makes me giggle 

How many more weeks of school do you have left before vacation?
No idea, too lazy to count or look up academic calendar. Prolly 6-7 weeks?

Dani <3:



			
				uke and pool boy said:
			
		

> *kicks the hell out of Occa's boy for reasons that will not be discussed here*
> *joins in >:X* >=3 evil hamster compels you


He's actually quite a lovely person ... =X XD

How often to you stay up all night?
Too often :S

Ever stargaze?
Once in a while, though I don't really attempt to identify stars and constellations.

Seen a solar eclipse?
Yup, quite novel.

Aren't harvest moons cool?
They are. So pretty.

Worst storm you've ever been in?
Sometime during an Australian winter. I saw umbrellas fly (I didn't bother with one, pointless), and felt like I was going to be swept off the ground any moment. Nasty nasty wind.

Isn't the direction my question-forming subroutine took kinda neat?
It was ^_______^

jkingler:

Who is the dave person you are all raving about? 
Dave Mustaine, frontman of Megadeth, one of the best thrash metal bands out there. Metallica's last album sucked. Megadeth's didn't. And you shall be added to my list of friends <( ^____^ )> (Silly Askani, he was around when you asked and didn't update the list XD)



			
				Mecha-K said:
			
		

> Hah, that is true I suppose. I may see if I can catch Gigantour, I don't know if I'm financially capable of such a thing though. Megadeth and Dream Theater.


Again I say, you lucky sodding Americans s


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 19, 2005)

What are you going to do with my shared soul and loins?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 19, 2005)

Will you ever eat an Oreo without thinking of Black Gai?

Why haven't you posted in DS' Ask Thread yet?

Is home really where the heart is, or is it wear you hang your coat?

If absence makes the heart grow finder, then why is it when people are out of sight they are out of mind?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3:

What are you going to do with my shared soul and loins? 
Consume them. Slowly.


----------



## Blue (Apr 19, 2005)

Why aren't you on MSN? I'd assume you're hiding from Boy, but I guess you have to do that physically now.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

jkingler:

Will you ever eat an Oreo without thinking of Black Gai?
It was possible before, but prolly not anymore 

Why haven't you posted in DS' Ask Thread yet?
I have. It was the first batch of questions ever too :

Is home really where the heart is, or is it wear you hang your coat?
Where I store my stuff and sleep for a few months per year. My heart hasn't found a place to settle yet.

If absence makes the heart grow finder, then why is it when people are out of sight they are out of mind?
It depends on what you want to believe. If you're an idealist/romantic/really feel for someone, probably the former. If you're a pragmatist/unsentimental/tool mostly the latter.

Why aren't you on MSN? I'd assume you're hiding from Boy, but I guess you have to do that physically now.
Nah, boy is (reluctantly) at the casino w/ his aunt, they will pick me up soonish to stay over at aunt's for the next 2 days (which means I'll be gone. Again). Not on because MSN is being a bitch w/ me again. Btw, please let terra and the gang know I prolly can't work on 257 at all this week for reasons already known to you ;____; I will be back to lead Shannaro! beta w/ a vengeance starting next week ^______^


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 19, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Camwhore-kun<3:
> 
> What are you going to do with my shared soul and loins?
> Consume them. Slowly.


oh my


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 19, 2005)

Same question you asked me ^_^ but I'll only ask you three people :X
Dani

Cel

Me

 is a great site to search through for different outfits.  all the pictures are under the gallery link (ignore the h for now >.>)


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 19, 2005)

If I learned how to play "Your Body Is A Wonderland" by John Mayer on the guitar and sent it to you, will you give me a kiss?


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Apr 19, 2005)

If she doesn't, I'm always here as a dissatisfying replacement


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 19, 2005)

I have one more 

Why is the occabot-bot so hypnotizing? O_O


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris<3:

Same question you asked me ^_^ but I'll only ask you three people :X
Dani

Looks like a character design Dani would draw anyway ^_______^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Cel:






*Spoiler*: _Skimpy love._ 




Not as hoe-y looking as her though, and not as thin >____> Whole thing would just look much better on Celly if you guys can imagine it.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris:

But if you really have to be clothed (sigh ... =X):


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

> Not as hoe-y looking as her though,


 o__O';;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Blue (Apr 19, 2005)

Awwww, you pimped him out.

I bet he's sorry he asked me.  : 

For you, seme, I'll wear...well, nothing. As you know.

Anyway, whatcha doing inbetween posts?

I'm reading Roman history and passing out every 20 minutes.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Camwhore-kun<3;

If I learned how to play "Your Body Is A Wonderland" by John Mayer on the guitar and sent it to you, will you give me a kiss?
Nuuuu, anything but that XD My sister's ex used to play that song for her, so that'd be kinda weird =X But play some other song and we can, well, play 

Chris<3:

Why is the occabot-bot so hypnotizing? O_O
I dunno. Is it the intriguing undergarment patterns? XD Or ask my uke, she might know.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

i had the briljiant idea of finally turn around my tv so i can watch tv and internet at the same time,. . .ima genious P:


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 19, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> For you, seme, I'll wear...well, nothing. As you know.


You = best :

Anyway, whatcha doing inbetween posts?
Falling asleep. In fact, I'm going to sleep now. Need sleep bad (> -___-)> See you in a couple of days. Or less 

p.s.



			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> ima genious P:


Correction: *Sexy* genius.

Baibai all.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

*carries wify to bed*  ^_^ *snuggles* bai bai ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2005)

Occa-pie!!! 

Can you cook?  If you can, what can you cook?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 20, 2005)

Occa is like a flower.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 20, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Occa is like a flower.


AFI is like a Toilet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> AFI is like a Toilet.


Does that mean you can pee on him like a toilet?


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Apr 20, 2005)

Is it sad that a girl of 17 still giggles at the sight of a penis diagram? Because I wouldn't shut up at all during 6th period XD
P.S;Will you marry me so I can join in on your polygamus relationship?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 20, 2005)

Can you give me wings?  Or is it only redbull that can?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2005)

ShikaShikaBoomBoom said:
			
		

> Is it sad that a girl of 17 still giggles at the sight of a penis diagram? Because I wouldn't shut up at all during 6th period XD
> P.S;Will you marry me so I can join in on your polygamus relationship?


How do you think I feel when I have to teach 4th graders about puberty?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 21, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> AFI is like a Toilet.



Mecha is like the tip of a popcorn.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

Wifey<3:

*carries wify to bed* ^_^ *snuggles* bai bai ^^
Now it's my turn to say baibai :sad I'll miss you.

Camwhore-kun:

Can you cook? If you can, what can you cook?
I can ... barely >____> Pasta, stir-fry Chinese stuff - nothing gourmet. I make a mean cheese and mushroom omelette though XD But what I'd really like to learn is how to make die-in-heaven cheesecake and my mom's awesome curry puffs.

ShikaBoom:

Is it sad that a girl of 17 still giggles at the sight of a penis diagram? 
No, but it prolly means you aren't ... desensitised yet 

P.S;Will you marry me so I can join in on your polygamus relationship?
Sure <3 Feel free to announce our union in the Same Sex Marriage FC :

Zerolok:

Can you give me wings? Or is it only redbull that can?
Redbull is overrated. Here:



			
				BH said:
			
		

> Occa is like a flower.


You pretty little bitch!!! I missed you!!!! XD



			
				BH said:
			
		

> Mecha is like the tip of a popcorn.


You two should have mansecks. Would be the smexiest NF yaoi pairing ever (~@__@)~


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2005)

mansecks with toilet  >.>
I dunno that'd be wierd.  It goes against my personal policy in my avatar ><

How was it at the aunt's?  Did you have fun?

CD's come in yet?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 21, 2005)

ALL OCCA said:
			
		

> > You pretty little bitch!!! I missed you!!!! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I MISSED YOU TOO!! ing  ing 


Ok but only for your eyes. 




			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> mansecks with toilet  >.>
> I dunno that'd be wierd.  It goes against my personal policy in my avatar ><



Boobs... Here's a story: I joined a gym. You know, with training machines that looks like oversized smexing toys.  I and I started to use  one, 1..2..1...2..and...3...4 ... Then I realized that I was training my chest area! I just totaly freaked out, " I DON'T WANNA HAVE MANBOOBS!!", so I ran away and started to train my abs

So my point here is...kinda lost ..I dunno, is there any?..


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

Chris <3:

How was it at the aunt's? Did you have fun?
It was fun whenever the aunt herself wasn't around >____> She dragged us off to the casino yesterday night, the poor boy had to endure her compulsive gambling 2 nights in a row. We were bored out of our minds while we were there. But at least we had a great day out in the city centre before that, met up w/ a mate - and knuckled down for some Coupling (best Brit comedy ever) after the casino session of boredomxorz.

CD's come in yet?
OMG yes! I knew there was something I forgot to tell you  They just came in today - I'm so thrilled to actually have a Jorane cd in my hands  You're such a sweetheart - thanks so much again ^________^



			
				BH said:
			
		

> Boobs... Here's a story: I joined a gym. You know, with training machines that looks like oversized smexing toys. I and I started to use one, 1..2..1...2..and...3...4 ... Then I realized that I was training my chest area! I just totaly freaked out, " I DON'T WANNA HAVE MANBOOBS!!", so I ran away and started to train my abs


XD They're like, called pectoral muscles. Although manboobs works, if you must. "Manboobs" aren't bad if you work yourself into one of those nice V-shaped torsos =X But having sexy abs a la Mecha works too


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD They're like, called pectoral muscles. Although manboobs works, if you must. "Manboobs" aren't bad if you work yourself into one of those nice V-shaped torsos =X But having sexy abs a la Mecha works too


I tried grating cheese last night >.>  didn't work so well.  

Good to hear the cd's came in.  Now I can stop worrying about if the address was wrong >< 

Do you have a summer job lined up?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh nuuuuuuuus Occa it's me D=

- do you like my new ava?

- do you have any Vincent Valentine fan-art? I have lots but nothing ava worthy :xp


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

Chris:

Do you have a summer job lined up?
It'll be winter here - but in any case nope, I'm a lazy bint.

Scen:

- do you like my new ava?
Yes, it's heaps pretty ^_____^

- do you have any Vincent Valentine fan-art? I have lots but nothing ava worthy
Nope, I'm not big on FF. So I did the lazy thing and googled - but the same whored-out stuff kept coming up:

Generic overwhored Vincent pic billions of ppl use as avatar

Wallpaper



Nothing you've not seen I reckon.


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Apr 21, 2005)

I can come in here without a question prepared, right? 'Cause I'm a lazy whore XD


----------



## jkingler (Apr 21, 2005)

Scen = old news. Jkingler = teh new hotness 

But seriously--Do you often mistype serisously? Err, serisouly? Ah, screw it! >.<

And do you like my new avy and sig?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

ShikaBoom said:
			
		

> I can come in here without a question prepared, right? 'Cause I'm a lazy whore XD


Course you can, it's still a spam reposito ... I mean, FC after all :

jkingler:

But seriously--Do you often mistype serisously? Err, serisouly? Ah, screw it! >.<
nno, i dobt oftem misstype seriously.

And do you like my new avy and sig?
The av not so much (who is he? reminds me of some WWE wrestler), the sig is spartanly awesome 

I seem to have caught a cold. In the spirit of Narutardism I shall blame it on 257 not being out even though malicious bacteria and manga scans have virtually nothing to do w/ each other


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL occa XD 

When I say "heart" what's the first though that comes to your mind?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

moe :

When I say "heart" what's the first though that comes to your mind?
That simple red heart emoticon on MSN. I just asked Dani a question in that style (only replace 'heart' w/ 'blood') - how nicely coincidental XD 

And now I shall be off sans 257 - for once in a long while, I'm not around to 'catch' it and prolly won't have time to beta it either :sad I need a life ....


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And now I shall be off sans 257 - for once in a long while, I'm not around to 'catch' it and prolly won't have time to beta it either :sad I need a life ....



you are our life, doesnt that count for something ?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

^ Sweetest cheer-the-girl-up exaggeration ever 

Really need to be off, I guess poor Axass has to pick up the new chap madness slack this time XD


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2005)

weeeeeeeeeee mel!!!!!!!!!!   ^_^^__^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^^_^

Did you sleep for the two hours? please say you did <3

have fun ^_^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 21, 2005)

I did! I actually did! <( ^____^ )> And now I shall be off. Uberhuggles for moejo, you and Dani <3333333


----------



## Blue (Apr 21, 2005)

Bye Mel, as usual I <3 you.

btwyourbutt>mybuttyourehotandwonderfulandkthxbai


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2005)

Bye Mel <3 have a wonderful day ^.^


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't have that last fan-art yet! zomg! D=

And the wallpaper is the best art -ever- but when reduced to ava size it kinda looses all it's greatness . . :xp

But thank you ^_____________^


- Do you like pony's? O___o


----------



## lucky (Apr 22, 2005)

can you make more sigs?  

The novelty still hasn't worn off... like the novelty of actual girls on the forums to half the people here.


----------



## Blue (Apr 23, 2005)

New anime or new TV show?

Would you want a clone of yourself for a daughter? Would you accept one?

Dream vacation?

Are (non-disfiguring) scars sexy?

Nails: short, long, or fake?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 23, 2005)

Scen:

- Do you like pony's? O___o
I do ^____^ They're so gentle and pretty.

j0e-sama:

can you make more sigs?

The novelty still hasn't worn off... like the novelty of actual girls on the forums to half the people here.
I will, I realise I haven't really updated my sig in a while ... I was actually halfway working on a Sasuke-centric joke one but abandoned it after anti-Sasugay tards pissed me off leading to the Sasuke > you one you currently see - which I've liked enough to let it stay much much longer than the lifespan of my usual sigs. But hopefully you'll see an update in a couple of weeks :

Extremely sexy uke :

New anime or new TV show?
New anime! I've not been into manga or animeverse that long compared to most in the fandom so it's still like one big candystore for me XD The escapism and quirkiness in lots of anime makes me gravitate towards them more as well - I find it harder to enjoy a telly series really - even though both genres are full of cliches the whimsicalness of anime makes me prefer it these days.

Would you want a clone of yourself for a daughter? Would you accept one?
Hell no, wouldn't want to clone myself, so no to the second question as well. I can think of heaps of better people to clone. Dani-bot, Chris-bot, moe-bot, Celly-bot, etc. etc. =X

Dream vacation?
Gallivanting across Europe. Spain and France are a must. W/ a really close friend or significant other. Heaps of $$$ a plus for shallow materialistic things like European labels I can't get here and French albums! Shitloads of French albums!

Are (non-disfiguring) scars sexy?

Yes. By abyssinian-ran.


Nails: short, long, or fake?
If it's about personal preference, I keep mine short (they're unsexily tiny and spatula-like). If it's about aesthetics, I like the look of slightly-grown, well-maintained nails on other girls.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 23, 2005)

I had a dream about talking to a bunch of NF members last night. -____- what do you suppose that means?

Did you have fun on your day out?

What is, in your opinion, the best way to e-kill KK? stabbing? whale dropping? BFG? etc...

What do you think of Braylon Edwards being drafted to the Clevland Browns? :rofl

Do you have an internet connection at your parent's home?


----------



## ninamori (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm posting this in all ask threads. I think.... ('cept prolly Vash 'cause he doesn't play basketball and he'll just get mad or something....)

BASKETBALL RELATED QUESTIONS! YAY! =D

If the ball was about to go out on you offensive end, and the other team hit it out, would you attempt the save?
Defensive end?
What if your team hit it out? Would you save it on the offensive end? Defensive?
Is it easier to tip the opening tip, or to get the tip?
Foul shots; Are they easier when you jump?
Foul shots again; Which is better, on release, or hits the rim?
Is it easier to be the passer or the one who has to make the play?
An open 3, or a half open drive?
Left handed layup or right handed?
Is it better to stop the dribbler from advancing to get the 5 seconds call, or drive him back past the half court line to get the backcourt call?
Refs that never call fouls, or refs that over-call fouls?
*Which is more embarrassing*
3 second call or 5 second call?
Missing a shot, or messing up a pass?
Missing a jumper or missing a layup?
Having to tie your shoe or having to tuck in your shirt?
Passing to the other team, or getting the ball stolen from you by the other team?
Knocking somebody over, or getting knocked over?

How many of those questions confused you? xD


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 23, 2005)

OK, what looks better to you.

A guy with a full beard
or
a guy with 5 oclock shadow/beard across entire face
or
a guy with 5 oclock shadow/beard just around the sides and chin, but moustache and bottom lip shaven
or
entirely clean shaven?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 23, 2005)

Chris ^____^:

I had a dream about talking to a bunch of NF members last night. -____- what do you suppose that means?
It reflects a deep-seated, submerged desire to fornicate through the internet, preferably w/ more than 3 NF members at a time. Taxidermied armadillos and Burt Reynolds' Speedos may be involved.

Did you have fun on your day out?
As much fun as a strange boy and girl who've been apart for some time could have.

What is, in your opinion, the best way to e-kill KK? stabbing? whale dropping? BFG? etc...
Tying him up and playing  repeatedly.

What do you think of Braylon Edwards being drafted to the Clevland Browns?
I have zero knowledge of American Football, so if you're rofl-ing, I'll just go with - that's not a good thing? :S

Do you have an internet connection at your parent's home?
Yup, DSL.

Pool Boy ...

>_______________<

<3333333333333333

>_____________________________________<


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 23, 2005)

I was actually laughing about the football thing because I have no interest in football at all.  My bro just happen to be watching ESPN when I was typing my question >.>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife:

I'm posting this in all ask threads. I think.... ('cept prolly Vash 'cause he doesn't play basketball and he'll just get mad or something....)

BASKETBALL RELATED QUESTIONS! YAY! =D

If the ball was about to go out on you offensive end, and the other team hit it out, would you attempt the save?
Yes.

Defensive end?
No.

What if your team hit it out? Would you save it on the offensive end? Defensive?
Yes to both.

Is it easier to tip the opening tip, or to get the tip?
Strawberry doughnut?

Foul shots; Are they easier when you jump?
I think so o__O;;

Foul shots again; Which is better, on release, or hits the rim?
Anything fish not deboned almost always sucks.

Is it easier to be the passer or the one who has to make the play?
Passer.

An open 3, or a half open drive?
I prefer showel gel over soap.

Left handed layup or right handed?
I'm ambidextrous.

Is it better to stop the dribbler from advancing to get the 5 seconds call, or drive him 
back past the half court line to get the backcourt call?
Sometimes I wonder how many Arabs still ride camels.

Refs that never call fouls, or refs that over-call fouls?
Refs that over-call fouls.

Which is more embarrassing
3 second call or 5 second call?
3 second call, you've got to be an idiot to anonymous-stalker-call for only 3 secs when you pay a flagfall rate for phone calls anyway.

Missing a shot, or messing up a pass?
Missing a shot. If you're trying to hit on someone and fuxx it up, you can always change the subject or buy the subject of your failed pass a pleasing material object of some sort. If you miss a shot, it's messy and VERY embarrassing ... wait, what was this actually about again? =X

Missing a jumper or missing a layup?
I can do without warm clothing occasionally, passing up a chance for smex w/ a suitable partner is a no-no 

Having to tie your shoe or having to tuck in your shirt?
Shirt-tucking is for prefects and prissies.

Passing to the other team, or getting the ball stolen from you by the other team?
Getting the ball stolen sounds kinda painful, so passing to the other team it is.

Knocking somebody over, or getting knocked over?
Hurt in small degrees is good =X

How many of those questions confused you? xD
None, they all made perfect sense!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

I fell from my porch . Me hurts ing


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

<( ^______^ )> *cuddles BH* Pretty things like you shouldn't hurt.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 24, 2005)

:rofl

Which is better, chips or cookies? =O


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> <( ^______^ )> *cuddles BH* Pretty things like you shouldn't hurt.



 some of the hurty went away^^::

Don't blame me, my MOM pushed me!!!


----------



## ninamori (Apr 24, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Don't blame me, my MOM pushed me!!!


That's funny... How'd she push you? o_O

Is it the porch that's in the picture you sent me? 'Cause that porch is like... t3h awesomness. @_____@


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

It IS ^^ RAZOR SHARP LOGIC penalty  

Lol she pushed me down the staircase cus I had dirty shoes!!! O.o 

And I was hosing down some random cats.   ;__;
I don't think she ment to push me all the way down though


----------



## ninamori (Apr 24, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> It IS ^^ RAZOR SHARP LOGIC penalty
> 
> Lol she pushed me down the staircase cus I had dirty shoes!!! O.o
> 
> ...


YEY! I ISH T3H SMART!

Dirty shoes on a porch? What, does she vacuum it, or something? o_O

Hosing down cats.... That's so mean. Tsk, tsk. no


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

BUT!! They're PICKING ON MY CUTE CAT!! 

They had it coming. .. .. . My mom is crazy, period.


----------



## KK (Apr 24, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> BUT!! They're PICKING ON MY CUTE CAT!!
> 
> They had it coming. .. .. . My mom is crazy, period.



How do we know you even -have- a cat? O_.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 24, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> BUT!! They're PICKING ON MY CUTE CAT!!
> 
> They had it coming. .. .. . My mom is crazy, period.


My cat picks on other cats, but she gets beat up. ing

My cat's so anti-social. O_O

I would loved to have seen that, though. xD


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 24, 2005)

What shall I eat for dinner?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> My cat picks on other cats, but she gets beat up. ing
> 
> My cat's so anti-social. O_O
> 
> I would loved to have seen that, though. xD



Loved to have seen me fall ... EVIL! 

I look stylish, even when I fall.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 24, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Loved to have seen me fall ... EVIL!
> 
> I look stylish, even when I fall.


I'm a strange one.

You look stylish, even when you're my desktop background. 

ZOMG! MY SECRET IS REVEALED!!!!!!!! <.< >.> *runs away*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

I sees your secret!!! o.o
..
..
^^ 

Permission granted to use it as a background


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

Chris:

OK, what looks better to you.
you you you you you you you you

A guy with a full beard
or
a guy with 5 oclock shadow/beard across entire face
or
a guy with 5 oclock shadow/beard just around the sides and chin, but moustache and bottom lip shaven
or
entirely clean shaven?
5 o' clock shadow/beard across entire face. Clean shaven is great too. No beard definitely :/

forks:

You said my cheeks looked pinchable, you were refering to my face, right?
Send me a shot of the other cheeks, and I'll give you a more informed answer =X

PL:

Which is better, chips or cookies? =O
Cookies! Choc chip ones! Chips are mostly too salty for my liking. Plus too much salt = bloating. Ick.

BH, you are too precious XD XD XD Hose the cats! HOSE THE CATS! I dislike cats  Are there any pics of you I haven't yet seen? :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

Zerolok:

What shall I eat for dinner?
Something yummy. Like fastfood or a good hearty steak. Screw health.

Need ... to stop ... procrastinating ... >____>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Chris:
> 
> OK, what looks better to you.
> you you you you you you you you
> ...



CATS are EVIL.. Except for my "poske"  


Seen the two pics I posted in the bath?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

Your cat's named poske? Or is that some Dutch term for something cool? o___O

I saw the deleted one of you close-up w/ awesome hair. Were there any more since? :


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Your cat's named poske? Or is that some Dutch term for something cool? o___O
> 
> I saw the deleted one of you close-up w/ awesome hair. Were there any more since? :



Yeah at the last page there is two  

"Poske" is a norwegian name I made up 

Edit: < let's not remind ppl shall we? =X >


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll PM you what you mentioned BH XD Shall visit the pic thread shortly for BH smex :

... what the hell does poske mean anyway? o__O


----------



## Blue (Apr 24, 2005)

Sad songs: Good? bad? Sexy?
What's your favorite?

Identical question set for upbeat music?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'll PM you what you mentioned BH XD Shall visit the pic thread shortly for BH smex :
> 
> ... what the hell does poske mean anyway? o__O



Poske = Snoske = Doske = Knoske Just random cuddle words for my cat.. He doesn't really have a real name.  

YES PM ...ooh I forgot..yes pm....


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 24, 2005)

Naked, naked "happy" or clothed?


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Sad songs: Good? bad? Sexy?
> What's your favorite?
> 
> Identical question set for upbeat music?



I was about to ask a similiar question o.O


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2005)

Ukeukeuke <( ^___^ )>:

Sad songs: Good? bad? Sexy?
Good in a bad way. Some can be sexy o__O Like Jeff Buckley's _Everybody Here Wants You_.

What's your favorite?
Ryan Adams - _Cry on Demand_

Identical question set for upbeat music?
# Good, because it gets you going!

# Favourite: This is prolly not it but I'd prolly take too long to decide, but Leona Naess' _Charm Attack_ because it was the first thing that came to mind.


Pool Boy <( ^___^ )>:
Naked, naked "happy" or clothed?
As a general rule, (barely) clothed since it leaves more to the imagination  but our threesome of smex has no secrets BOTH!!!!!!!



			
				BH said:
			
		

> Poske = Snoske = Doske = Knoske Just random cuddle words for my cat.. He doesn't really have a real name.


Awwwwwwwww ^_____^ He must be a pretty special cat though, considering you don't really like cats. I only like cats when they're kittens, cos they're so cute and dependent then. Once they grow up they're the biggest arseholes >(

moejo!!!!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

> Awwwwwwwww ^_____^ He must be a pretty special cat though, considering you don't really like cats. I only like cats when they're kittens, cos they're so cute and dependent then. Once they grow up they're the biggest arseholes >(



OMG! TWIN BRAINS ALERT! D 

And your pm's.. I won't say what it think about them here.. You might get embarrassed X)


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Ukeukeuke <( ^___^ )>:
> 
> Sad songs: Good? bad? Sexy?
> Good in a bad way. Some can be sexy o__O Like Jeff Buckley's _Everybody Here Wants You_.



omg,I just knew you would say that! <333 the occa! 

what's your fav collab. album ?

and what? why no special pm for moe too? >=[


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

Belive it or not. I'm listening to enya right now O.O!


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2005)

toilet, want *DCFC - We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes* ? =]

Occa, C&C my sig please ^.^ *click it for the thread*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes =) I love you moe! 

!! >.> But I have to go sleep the face now.. Bye.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2005)

Aww, damn!! I forgot to request to join Mel-sama's FC. 

So can I join, pretty please???

Then again, this always happens:

**whevener naruyamcha wants to join a FC, the thread's deviated, or everyone stops posting. Such bad, bad, bad, bastard luck**


----------



## Askani (Apr 24, 2005)

what are u more of: sexatard, narutard, or askanitard  ?

If u had to fight either knk or abfluvver in a fist fight, who would it be?

Why am i your favorite?

tv or books?

apple or orange?

(tough one) askani or askani   ?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm in now.

BTW, if I'm behaving like an ass-clown, I apologize, it's been a rough week-end and I'm drowning my sorrows as I speak.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2005)

godn night vevery  dogy 

inm fdrunk so tijme to cal it a tnigyhe

so slihn slol.. cdamn ...so l ign
evr;y;bohyy


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 25, 2005)

moe:

what's your fav collab. album ?
Elvis Costello and Burt Bacharach - _Painted from Memory_

and what? why no special pm for moe too? >=[
Remind me when I next log on, so tanked right now XD

Askani:

what are u more of: sexatard, narutard, or askanitard  ?
*furtive glace @ Shannaro! sig links* I'm gonna have to say Narutard =X

If u had to fight either knk or abfluvver in a fist fight, who would it be?
abf. Dani would totally pwn me w/ her superior reach (she's smexily lanky). Or she could just be her enticing self and pwn me by suggesting smex. I figure I could possibly defeat abf without injury by just flashing a few hard yaoi doujinshis or two at her =X

Why am i your favorite?
Must you ask, occatard-kun? :

tv or books?
Books.

apple or orange?
Apple.

(tough one) askani or askani ?
Askani!

I hope you're in better spirits now naruyamcha XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I hope you're in better spirits now naruyamcha XD



I am now, with a huuuuuge hangover and emotionally scarred once again, then again, Rejection is my middle name.


----------



## Askani (Apr 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> If u had to fight either knk or abfluvver in a fist fight, who would it be?
> abf. Dani would totally pwn me w/ her superior reach (she's smexily lanky). Or she could just be her enticing self and pwn me by suggesting smex. I figure I could possibly defeat abf without injury by just flashing a few hard yaoi doujinshis or two at her =X


 hahaha, that made my day.


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2005)

Occa  :

Fav animal? ^.^

Askani how have you been mate?


----------



## Askani (Apr 25, 2005)

not bad. i just came back from ethiopia(my first time there), which is why i have been missing for awhile. It was great. i'm going back during the summer again (i'm ethiopian, by the way). I'm about to graduate from high school in 3 weeks, so everyone here is invited!

What about u moe?


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful ^.^ I have some family in ethiopia (im originally from Sudan), went there a couple of years back. Glad to hear you had a grand time mate .

All is good here. Quite dandy to say the least. Cant wait for the summer to come, I might be going to Eygpt to meet up with a dozen of mates from my highschool,havent met them in almost 3 yrs now. So Im pretty excited about the prospect of seeing them again. And eygpt rocks, so it would be a much wanted change of pace =]

*Occa:-*

What's the personnal trait in an indiviual that can bring a smile upon your face? ^.^

off i go now, night Askani, tc mate and chat with you soon


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 26, 2005)

Good night, gotta dream with Dani-sama......OK, that wasn't a good sendoff.
I'll dream of all the NF girls.

Adios.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2005)

You dream of me, I'll dream of Mel, and Mel will dream of... 

Kakashi's mask, perhaps?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm lost.. anybody wanne take me home with them?


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> I'm lost.. anybody wanne take me home with them?



Do I have to feed you?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 26, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Do I have to feed you?


Not really. I eat little


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, sure, come on home!  : 

Don't mind the pizza boxes and dirty underwear >____>


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 26, 2005)

I sure won't :
Where do I sleep >___>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 26, 2005)

moe<3:

Fav animal? ^.^

^______________^

What's the personnal trait in an indiviual that can bring a smile upon your face? ^.^
Candid self-deprecation. It's really endearing and attractive to see a person able to make fun of himself, not take self-worth _too_ seriously etc.


			
				naruyamcha said:
			
		

> I am now, with a huuuuuge hangover and emotionally scarred once again, then again, Rejection is my middle name.


Someday when you're w/ someone you will think of something like this something and laugh. But I know it's hard to shift perspectives when you're still stuck in the same gear. Chin up!


			
				#1 sexy uke said:
			
		

> You dream of me, I'll dream of Mel, and Mel will dream of...
> 
> Kakashi's mask, perhaps?
> Pool Boy wearing Kakashi's mask and you wearing Anko's fishnets actually.





			
				Scen said:
			
		

> I'm lost.. anybody wanne take me home with them?


Come here Orochi-baka you! :

But since Dani's taken you in, here, have some Vincent Valentine fanart instead:


*Spoiler*: _All by EErieFaery_ 





Damn image limits:





Visit her devart account .




And holy crap, my FC owner is Ethiopian! That's just so awesomely novel!  The only times I ever hear of Ethiopia are from negative media stereotypes of starving kids or track events (African runners = O____O). Where are you currently living now though?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2005)

What do you like to do when you jump into bed?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello mel ^________^  how are you today?

What do you think of my new Neji signature?  I made it last night.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2005)

You're not invisible for once! 

How's life?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 26, 2005)

Camwhore-kun:

What do you like to do when you jump into bed?
I do all sorts of things in bed (no, not just _that_), I'm such a slob. Eat, read, uni work etc. - but my favourite is wasting time on the net w/ my laptop :

Chris:

Hello mel ^________^ how are you today?
Pretty good, woke up in a chipper mood!

What do you think of my new Neji signature? I made it last night.
I like it, the stock and glowy bit makes it very alive ^_____^ Not such a fan of the font though 

Dani:

How's life?
Wonderfulosis excellentriasis!


----------



## Askani (Apr 26, 2005)

I live in Los Angeles, California in the usa. Yep, i'm ethiopian and damn proud of it too! Since i'm talking about myself, might as well show myself to u guys.

This is me right before attending my cousin's (who is ethiopian too  ) wedding:



And moe, egypt is great! i was there for only 2 hrs (in between flight), but it looks amazing!


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2005)

I think we should all praise Askani. I believe it was his posting of pictures that led Mel to finally post her own. Cheers, guy.   

And now I will assassinate you so I can take over the occa fanclub. :/


----------



## Askani (Apr 26, 2005)

She posted a pic because of me   ? doubt it. By the way, my name is mike. u don't have to call me askani.   

By the way, why did u change your name to blueshift  ?


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> She posted a pic because of me   ? doubt it. By the way, my name is mike. u don't have to call me askani.
> 
> By the way, why did u change your name to blueshift  ?


Oh, you're right... she posted hers first. *shrugs*

I had no idea what your name was, honestly.  : 
Now I know, Mike it is.

And I changed it to Blueshift due to personal reasons and boredom with the name KnK. :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2005)

How come it seems as if people in the forum get all "emo" in groups and waves?

Favorite article of clothing?

Would you scratch during smex?

Do you believe in true love?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 27, 2005)

Hah! Why is everyone changing their names?? 
Was I one of the first to do it? No? Damn..


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 27, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hah! Why is everyone changing their names??
> Was I one of the first to do it? No? Damn..


people are trendwhores -_-

i was actually close to change mine as well but ppl didnt want that to happen...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 27, 2005)

Haha! You didn't have the guts to decide on your own?? 

Edit: El jackal suits you best anyway. People tend to get faster sick of their own name than that others get sick of yours.


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2005)

I always though that el ero would suit you bestr el ero, along with the Hugh Hefner Simpsons avy I made for you which you never used >=[

*high fives mike*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking dapper in that pic Askani : Just as well you let on you're Ethiopian, I prolly wouldn't have been able to guess your ethnicity XD And Dani is partially right - Askani was the one who gave me the push to post my pic after I found out even _he_ thought I was male (ah, good ol' pre-pix "wtf occa? joo a girl?!" days) @____@

Camwhore-kun:

How come it seems as if people in the forum get all "emo" in groups and waves?
At first they kinda want to empathise w/ each other, then it gets infectious, consciously or unconsciously. Then there are the most laughable ones of all - being emo when other people are being emo cuz non-conforming by conforming is like, so emo y'know :amazed

Favorite article of clothing?
Currently, a customised black Sid Vicious tee w/ his mug on the front and the word "DESTROY" written in bleach on the back. Has distressing, more random bleach and what-not to get the anti-Gap clothing point across.

Would you scratch during smex?


Do you believe in true love?
Yes, but it's not all idealistic and sear-through-your-soul-in-an-instant perfect. These things take time to nurture, but true love's definitely possible.

Ero, I like your username as it is  AFI's doesn't matter cos I'll just call him BH anyway =X


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2005)

occa  :-

Review for My Bloody Valentine  - Loveless; Yay or Nay?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 27, 2005)

Questions, shannaro!!

- Why the HFIL is everbody smexing around?? And how do they do it??

- You ever watch Family Guy??

- You ever tasted wine before??

EDIT: forgot the last question.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 27, 2005)

moejo! 

Review for My Bloody Valentine - Loveless; Yay or Nay?
Yay! I like the song reviews ^____^ Only one thing - I feel that it's not actually an album most people can get into easily. _Loveless_ seems to be the sort of album impatient and new-to-the-genre listeners would find hard to "understand", if they want to take to it, it needs a half dozen spins to at least grow on them. My 2 cents |\^___^/|

naruyamcha:

- Why the HFIL is everbody smexing around?? And how do they do it??
It's totally Aoba's fault, he revealed a Forbidden Jutsu unleashing pheromones causing everyone to smex. So essentially the smexers aren't actually operating on some great flirt philosophy, it's _fucking_ Aoba. 

Your car doesn't start on the morning you have a 9am staff meeting?
It's fucking Aoba.

Your cat shits on the welcome mat right as your mother-in-law comes to visit?
It's fucking Aoba.

Earthquake epicentre mojos right under your house, more precisely your brand new PS2?
It's fucking Aoba.

Blame Aoba, the greatest excuse since alcohol! 

- You ever watch Family Guy??
I've watched like one ep, and even then I don't remember much of it.

- You ever tasted wine before??
Yup. I dislike alcohol in general though.


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> moejo!
> 
> Review for My Bloody Valentine - Loveless; Yay or Nay?
> Yay! I like the song reviews ^____^ Only one thing - I feel that it's not actually an album most people can get into easily. _Loveless_ seems to be the sort of album impatient and new-to-the-genre listeners would find hard to "understand", if they want to take to it, it needs a half dozen spins to at least grow on them. My 2 cents |\^___^/|



Me adds to that to the review ^.^

How are you doing today?


----------



## lucky (Apr 27, 2005)

hiphop / gino beats / classical / anime / ethnic fob music.

?  which one do you prefer?... or add one i haven't put.


Moe: that is a sexy sig.  I must admit.


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2005)

j0e-sama said:
			
		

> Moe: that is a sexy sig.  I must admit.



Thanks   The concept came from a song by *Death Cab For Cutie - Title Track*. The 3rd most smexiest song in existance. Ill upload it for you if you want ;]


----------



## lucky (Apr 27, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> you are now music pimpee no. 74 =]



.... outsmarted by a rock and/or roller.  The founder of my school will be rolling in his grave at my shaming of the Pontifical Institute of Sacred Music in Rome!!! 


nice one.

-j0e


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2005)

wuvly wify <3 said:
			
		

> - You ever tasted wine before??
> Yup. I dislike alcohol in general though.


not when im around >,>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 27, 2005)

moe:

How are you doing today?
Quite well, thanks ^____^ Listening to a Piano Magic album I've been looking for for eons - got it for a song too! Prolly my best find this year so far.

Oh and there was no need to add what I said about Loveless really, just a matter of personal opinion. But thanks moejo! XD

j0e-sama:

hiphop / gino beats / classical / anime / ethnic fob music.

? which one do you prefer?... or add one i haven't put.

Anime out of the lot, but my favourite genres are indie and folk rock, "post rock" and triphop.



			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> not when im around >,>


Shhhh  *molests Celly here as well* (ZOMG, interthread molestation! )


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2005)

The state of music in the next 20-50 years

Post your thoughs please ^.^


----------



## KK (Apr 27, 2005)

Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 27, 2005)

- Occa, you like this smiley?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2005)

Semegirl:

What's the best flavor of anything, ever?

Tube tops: Sexy or smutty?

Favorite genre (is there a better word? It's late) of food?

Favorite guitarist?

Have you even bought/appropriated from boy a pair of boxers? Most confortable thing ever.  :


----------



## Askani (Apr 28, 2005)

I need help from all females and pimps: Prom is coming up, and i'm trying to be creative with asking a person to the prom. I was thinking about leaving a rose with a note tied around it on this person's car, but i don't know about that. I was also thinking about going to the person's house, have one of my friend dress in a suit and pretending to play a violin while bursting some classical shit on my car's speakers when she comes out, then popping the question.....but that is waaay too serious. I need something simple but meaningful. Any help?

Now, to stick to topic:

occa,

Kissing or cuddling?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Kissing or cuddling?


We like both  : 
er...
She likes both.   


> I need help from all females and pimps


Okay! 


> I was thinking about leaving a rose with a note tied around it on this person's car, but i don't know about that.


If you know the girl in question reasonably well, this might work well. If not, don't do it. Could be seen as lack of confidence/slightly creepy.


> I was also thinking about going to the person's house, have one of my friend dress in a suit and pretending to play a violin while bursting some classical shit on my car's speakers when she comes out, then popping the question.....but that is waaay too serious.


Way too serious indeed :/ If I was the girl, I'd be like dubja-tee-eff.


> I need something simple but meaningful. Any help?


For quick, effective results, the simplest route is the best usually. Just ask her, and be yourself. Being themselves isn't usually possible for most guys around new girls, but you can try.
If all else fails, club her and drag her to your cave


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

what places has wify saw in her life @ holiday/other country's


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 28, 2005)

How do *you* feel when you're in love?  Butterflies, thumbtacks, fireworks, porcupine-like, etc? o.0

Why do donkey shows exist?

If I became rich and famous and traveled all over the world, would you like to join me in my fun travels and camwhoring?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 28, 2005)

moe <3:
The state of music in the next 20-50 years

Post your thoughs please ^.^
Can't promise you I will, but hopefully ^____^ You know how I feel about the majority of discussions in the music section =X

Do you like my new avatar?
Not really =X I dislike "post-innocence" Mitsuomi actually.

Scen:

- Occa, you like this smiley?
I don't see any smileys  If you meant the one KK used above your post, no. It looks too smug and is potentially v annoying when used by certain ppl.

100% smex-packed uke:

What's the best flavor of anything, ever?
Creamy sinful cheese w/ most things 

Tube tops: Sexy or smutty?
Depends how you wear 'em. If it's 2 sizes too small and your boobs are 3/4 spilling out, smutty (not that guys will complain, for obvious reasons XD). If they fit well and have a hot body (*cough* like my uke's *cough*), sexxxxy 

Favorite genre (is there a better word? It's late) of food?
You were looking for the term "cuisine" XD Erm, Asian in general, I can't be more specific (Chinese, Japanese etc.) as I love 'em all. If you asked me to choose between tobiko rolls (tobiko = flying fish roe, those yummy orange speckles) and char koay teow (flat rice noodles usually fried w/ soy sauce, bean sprouts, eggs, prawns and cockles) I'd be like ing

Favorite guitarist?
Zakk Wylde.

Have you even bought/appropriated from boy a pair of boxers? Most confortable thing ever.
Nope. I just faff about in my own shorts or jammie pants really.

I'll get to the other questions later, I heart you all ^______^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

i turned the sig option again on to see what it was the difference but my internet crashed when it was loading a post with your "oh noes, sasuke siggy" >,<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 28, 2005)

Fixed my sig just for you wifey |\^____^/|


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Fixed my sig just for you wifey |\^____^/|


LOL, nooo, i disabled the sig option, loading with 56K is realy a pain with all the large avi's, let alone the sig's. . . 
but im diving into the whole ADSL cable thing atm to see what's the cheapest/best  (:


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2005)

Please let me join!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Please let me join!


you swear loyalty on pain of death that you'll scrifice yourself for the love and good of our beloved occa!?


----------



## NarutoFanatic (Apr 28, 2005)

> If all else fails, club her and drag her to your cave


yeah.... that has 100% of working



			
				Cel said:
			
		

> you swear loyalty on pain of death that you'll scrifice yourself for the love and good of our beloved occa!?


yosh, I do
I wanna join in too 
*Mel barely knows me though   *

ok, back to the questions:
Mel, have u ever slapped someone?
if yes, who and why...


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you swear loyalty on pain of death that you'll scrifice yourself for the love and good of our beloved occa!?


Of course!


----------



## Askani (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome narutofanatic and aman_melles to years of torture and pain....u'll love it.


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> welcome narutofanatic and aman_melles to years of torture and pain....u'll love it.


Yay! Hope Occa will come soon! While we're waiting...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 28, 2005)

Askani:

Kissing or cuddling?
Both great, but cuddling :

Good luck on the prom thing btw XD The rose & a note thing sounds pretty good but the pseudo-violin-playing-friend one is definitely run-like-hell-material for the poor chick XD I hope you have good news to share soon 

wifey<3:

what places has wify saw in her life @ holiday/other country's
Not many, it's almost depressing :S South-East Asian countries, China, Australia.

Camwhore-kun XD:

How do you feel when you're in love? Butterflies, thumbtacks, fireworks, porcupine-like, etc? o.0
Very simply, like there's one good thing to live for.

Why do donkey shows exist?
Because four-legged mammals are fun and deserve to be observed from a mainly aesthetic point of view. Wait, that wasn't what you meant was it  ... :S

If I became rich and famous and traveled all over the world, would you like to join me in my fun travels and camwhoring?
Totally : But use one of those trendwhore Louis Vuitton travel cases and die.

NarutoFanatic:

I wanna join in too
*Mel barely knows me though  *
Psshh, we can start now <( ^____^ )>

ok, back to the questions:
Mel, have u ever slapped someone?
if yes, who and why...
Yes, my younger brother comes to mind as most-slapped person. Man, we had quite the fights in those days ... *creepy reminiscent grin a la Zabuza pondering his homicidal childhood*

And a hi to you too, aman_melles XD


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 28, 2005)

Weirdness on the smiley not showing O__o. Anywayz. Helluw Occa =]

- Do you like my new slightly adjusted name? O;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 29, 2005)

Hullo Scene ^_______^

And I like the slightly-altered name. Cleaner and neater :


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm still getting used to it but indeed, it's cooler and better XD
Zomg.. you must join KK's FC ing


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2005)

Occa-Pie said:
			
		

> Totally  But use one of those trendwhore Louis Vuitton travel cases and die.



I burned my mom's when she visited me on vacation last year.    I don't think we'll have issues with myself carrying one of those.


----------



## lucky (Apr 29, 2005)

Donald Sutherland said:
			
		

> I burned my mom's when she visited me on vacation last year.    I don't think we'll have issues with myself carrying one of those.



omg.  You burned an LV bag?  That's like... killing a relative to a girl.




MEL: so i wuz just wondering.  Who repped me?  2nd last rep from the:

"~The Official Nominations Thread for NF Hall of Fame~ "

thread.

Wasn't you, was it?  was it cause i nominated you?  But just to tell you... by repping me it won't make me dislike you any less.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 29, 2005)

Camwhore-kun said:
			
		

> I burned my mom's when she visited me on vacation last year.   I don't think we'll have issues with myself carrying one of those.


GOOD ON YOU! I hate those LVs, especially the classic monogram ones >( We shall travel with something classier, like Hermes. And for the love of god Camwhore-kun, your avatar ;____;

j0e:

MEL: so i wuz just wondering. Who repped me? 2nd last rep from the:

"~The Official Nominations Thread for NF Hall of Fame~ "

thread.

Wasn't you, was it? was it cause i nominated you? But just to tell you... by repping me it won't make me dislike you any less. 
Can't have been me, I always leave my username/name if we're on familiar terms when I rep :S PM me the time and date of the rep and I can let you know who it was exactly ^______^

On a side note - I can't imagine how any posts in the Nominations thread would be reppable  What would ppl neg rep for? _Omg you idiot he is SO not the funniest person!!!1!_  ?  :/


----------



## Askani (Apr 29, 2005)

mel:

How old are u?

What does your custom title mean and how did u think of the name occasionalutopia?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

wify when did we met?, i remember me thinking you we're a male narutard some months be4 that, aint that lollish


----------



## lucky (Apr 29, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> mel:
> 
> How old are u?



whoa whoa you know you can't ask a woman her age. 


But i guess it's ok with occasioalutopia... guesstimating from her posts and maturity level... can't be a day over 12. 

-j0e
(i should open my own psychic hotline.)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 29, 2005)

Askani:

How old are u?
22 ing

What does your custom title mean and how did u think of the name occasionalutopia?
"没什么印象" is Mandarin for "don't really have an impression (in the memory sense)/inkling". As for occasionalutopia, I was making a new email account (it was my 2nd one I think) waaaay back when I first got on the net and "occasionalutopia" just popped into my head, I liked how it sounded and the inherent oxymoron in it. So I just took the moniker w/ me here ^_____^

Wifey <( ^___^ )>:

wify when did we met?, i remember me thinking you we're a male narutard some months be4 that, aint that lollish 
'Sokay wifey XD XD XD EVERYone thought I was a male narutard back in my Avenue-only days. We first met in either the abf or Dani's FC, don't remember which one. I asked about the gfx win lose rape system and you kindly answered ^______^ About exactly _when_ though, I really can't recall  But that gives you a rough timeframe at least XD



			
				j0e said:
			
		

> guesstimating from her posts and maturity level... can't be a day over 12.


If I'm 12, you're the back-engineered embryo of a 15th century armadillo. ^____^


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 29, 2005)

Have I joined this FC???


and if not can I? ^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 29, 2005)

It appears you haven't, and of course you can join XD Welcome and don't let the posts here depreciate your intelligence too much


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

wify clicky on celly's siggy? ^-^
leads u 2 yachiru FC, JOIN! ;]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 29, 2005)

Done |\^___^/|

LOLOLOL @ Uke XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you like my avatar and sig?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Camwhore-kun:

Do you like my avatar and sig?
They're amusing and the avatar is a miiiite disturbing =X JT should never be PS-ed into such a venerable fashion :S


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2005)

Donald Sutherland said:
			
		

> Do you like my avatar and sig?


No, i don't.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

^ Oooh, BURNN!!!!  But seriously CK (Camwhore-kun), that avatar is just _wrong_. Which means you're totally getting the effect you intended


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

*shakes wify* MUST HAVE YACHIRU ART!?!?!?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm trying wifey, I'm trying ing I just realised today after cleaning up my desktop yesterday - I accidentally deleted a txt file which listed ALL the links to the fanart sites I go to, I'm so freaking depressed right now T______T


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Occa, sorry about your links...
Um...I've never asked you a question...So I will now!
Should I join your FC?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man (v amusing username btw XD):

Should I join your FC?
If you don't mind debauchery, randomness and general ineptness in responding to questions (I usually take quite long to answer the Qs I get, perpetually distracted idiot that I am), then yes. Or you could just join cos you love me ing Fanart-linkless occa needs some luv T____T


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Alright, I'll join then. And I appreciate all the thought you put into your answers, because they're very ammusing.  

Thanks for the compliment on the name, btw. ^_^


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

*huggles the occa-ness*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

*huggles and hlomps the moejo back* XD *huggles poor Giro the Ramen Man (probably) against his will* XD XD 

moe I keep forgetting to tell you, I've always wanted that I <3 Metal shirt ES was wearing in your previous avatar XD I think it may have been a Ryan Adams official tee, though I may be wrong. Speaking of which, his album w/ the Cardinals is gonna be out in a couple of days! You can listen to the album on his  now |\^____^/|


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

I was about to tell you about the album right now! XD s

I love that tee, I'm looking all over for it atm ^.^

<333


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

*saved* ^______^

I don't even remember if there's even a ladies' fit for that tee, but worst case I can just recustomise it to fit. Or well, it's a simple design so I can get it screenprinted myself, but it'd be nice to support merchandise for artistes I really love


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

I'll be sure to tell you if I find a ladies' fit for it ^.^ *though I'd strongly believe you'd look smexy in anything =X*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *huggles and hlomps the moejo back* XD *huggles poor Giro the Ramen Man (probably) against his will* XD XD



*Huggles Occa back and gives her a present*


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2005)

Mel, what'd you first think of me?  annoying? an idiot? a girl? 

What about dani <3

*baleeted* My sister reads this ish!  *baleeted*


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

What did your groan sound like when you found out I had been modded? 

Girl Narutards are the best, yes? :

Have I asked you what your favorite book is? 
I think it might of been Hitchhiker's. If so, favorite installment out of the collection?

When I picture people with laptops, I see them in their underwear laying on their bed. Accurate?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> When I picture people with laptops, I see them in their underwear laying on their bed. Accurate?


ryu has a laptop O_O';;;;;;


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ryu has a laptop O_O';;;;;;



*__*
Im going to lose all my blood today


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

Has anyone actually seen Ryu?


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

*raises hand* . She's as breath-takingly beautiful as could be. I <3 my norwegian yaoi fangirl


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

...eh!
I want to see!  :


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Joy has a phobia of having her pics online, which is why she never posts them. I think only Cel & I saw them. though I can garuntee if she posted some, she'd have an army of fanboys [/theoriginaladafanboy]


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

*remembers Mel's pictures*

Never mind


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> *remembers Mel's pictures*
> 
> Never mind


quiet ahgdshafjlhdsfjhas;lgjkl;sadjflk;jasdfl


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL Dani XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Ryu?


Yeah!  I drew a picture of her from a pic Celly gave me ^^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

dani-seme <3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Ryu?


shes  on msn currently  =O



			
				bukkage said:
			
		

> Yeah! I drew a picture of her from a pic Celly gave me ^^


i never gave u those twat =\ lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ryu is on msn currently  =O
> 
> i never gave u those idiot. . .


You're absolutely correct...


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't want to ask her!  

Someone ask for me >___>


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 30, 2005)

*continues making dolphin tuna*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I don't want to ask her!
> 
> Someone ask for me >___>


i could send u her email, bet she doesnt have a prob with that, and if she does she has a prob with me


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Seeing as I don't know her, I guess I could...But what's her MSN? And what am I asking again? XD ^^;


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i could send u her email, bet she doesnt have a prob with that, and if she does she has a prob with me



danilynnsands@gmail.com  :


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

gah, msn is being an arse =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> danilynnsands@gmail.com  :


Now there are no more mysteries behind Dani's name anymore.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

Donald Sutherland said:
			
		

> Now there are no more mysteries behind Dani's name anymore.



Actually in real life, nobody really calls me Dani or Danielle, I've always been Dan. But DanSands, DanlynnSands, ect, x1000, were taken.

I guess Dani does sound cuter anyway. .__.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> gah, msn is being an arse =/



It's working for me...0_0
Edit: Whoops, never mind...Forgot I'm using Windows Messenger..


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Actually in real life, nobody really calls me Dani or Danielle, I've always been Dan. But DanSands, DanlynnSands, ect, x1000, were taken.
> 
> I guess Dani does sound cuter anyway. .__.


yes it does


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro said:
			
		

> *Huggles Occa back and gives her a present*


=O Thank you for the tied-up Kakashi! 

Chris ^____^ :

Mel, what'd you first think of me? annoying? an idiot? a girl?
Cut and dry, seemingly cold, potentially unfun person (hey, you used to be one of the meaner mods XP) Turns out all you needed was brainwashing by uke and I >D

What about dani <3
Did you ever see the thread where we first "met"? XD I thought she was amusingly ignorant and probably too used to having people agree w/ her most of the time. Well, I love her now :

baleeted Q:
None atm 

Ukeukeuke<3:

What did your groan sound like when you found out I had been modded?
Actually, I expected it, since I noticed you were everywhere on NF and the mods seemed to love you =X But there were a few sarcastic PMs to this one member who didn't like you at the time involved 

Girl Narutards are the best, yes?
Indeedy! We are a rather scarce commodity :S

Have I asked you what your favorite book is?
I think it might of been Hitchhiker's. If so, favorite installment out of the collection?
I think someone else asked me that. It's Hitchhikers alright XD It's been a while since I've reread it, but I'd have to say The Restaurant at the End of the Universe. Marvin is TOO funny.

When I picture people with laptops, I see them in their underwear laying on their bed. Accurate?
Not for me XD I'm currently in black trackies and a red Aeropostale sweater (it's autumn here). How unsexy =X

And I want to see Ryu pix too :


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Occa! Nice new avatar. You guys should go check out my TenTen X Kisame FC. =]


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ryu has a laptop O_O';;;;;;


..you picture me nekkid? You utter whore =P *wubs on* xD 



			
				moe said:
			
		

> *__*
> Im going to lose all my blood today


*-* maybe if I I punched you in the nose youd loose all your blood xD 



			
				Blueshift said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Ryu?


I have, I have! \^.^/ 
...I don't count do I? :sad



			
				moe said:
			
		

> *raises hand* . She's as breath-takingly beautiful as could be. I <3 my norwegian yaoi fangirl


Becouse I will punch you , you know =P *tackleglomp*



			
				Blueshift said:
			
		

> ...eh!
> I want to see!  :


*blushes* 
even if you are just curious xD 



			
				moe said:
			
		

> Joy has a phobia of having her pics online, which is why she never posts them. I think only Cel & I saw them. though I can garuntee if she posted some, she'd have an army of fanboys =P[/theoriginaladafanboy]


You, celly, scenny [<-- still don't know why I sendt it to him. Must have been the nagging xD] and toad-kun ^^ He's sending me a kakashi-plushie!! =D *tackles*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

So are we getting pix Ada? :


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> So are we getting pix Ada? :


But it's so much more fun with you guys not knowing xD 
Seriously, it's like it matters or something X)


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Actually in real life, nobody really calls me Dani or Danielle, I've always been Dan. But DanSands, DanlynnSands, ect, x1000, were taken.
> 
> I guess Dani does sound cuter anyway. .__.


Dan...

_No sir, I didn't like it._  

Dani sounds much better.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, this looks like the only really active thread right now.... [
Except for convo threads, but I refuse to join them :

Anyway, I've decided to join, mostly because I like you put those Anti-Sasuke ppl in their place.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't participate in the convo threads either.


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

I do =3 
a lot x) 
and occa-kun and dani-kun, if you want pic, just poke me on msn ^^;; am much to shy to post it here >_>

^^;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Dani definitely sounds cuter and sexier  (*pokes Ada for pixxes*)

Welcome to randomness, debauchery and blah blah rez : On my left is Pool Boy molesting my uke, on my right is Camwhore-kun exposing ... something, on myself is Celly doing her ... wifely duties =X

I'll wait a day or so to see if Askani pops back in to add you and Giro, otherwise Dani or I will get to it ^____^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

wify want to go out tonight?, gay bars are pretty busy these days >,>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes please : We need some alone time (~*___*)~ Pool Boy can watch.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

Excuse you, Cel! >(

*steals away lover*

Ada so pretty @___@

Back to making Narutard thread...


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Ada so pretty @___@



: : : :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL, poor moejo has lost so much blood he can't even type the right emoticon code anymore XD XD XD

And yes, Ada = immensely pretty <3

EDIT: I see moejo has recovered and fixed the codes XDDDD


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Excuse you, Cel! >(
> 
> *steals away lover*
> 
> ...


*bounds and gags dani up in christmas wrappings* 

here u go wify, an early present


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

you guys.. *blushes* 
*tackleall*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> you guys.. *blushes*
> *tackleall*


*tackles whip* got the banners finished?


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *bounds and gags dani up in christmas wrappings*
> 
> here u go wify, an early present



Thank you for the lingerie, Cel. :

I go sex Mel now, bai bai. :


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, poor moejo has lost so much blood he can't even type the right emoticon code anymore XD XD XD
> 
> And yes, Ada = immensely pretty <3
> 
> EDIT: I see moejo has recovered and fixed the codes XDDDD



cant help it, Ada-ness = moe go fanboy XD


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2005)

Occa, i dream about you all the time! I go to sleep just to dream about you.  So can you please give me a hug?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Thank you for the lingerie, Cel. :
> 
> I go sex Mel now, bai bai. :


*roughly pulls dani back at her tail* 
not so fast you 
*runs and jumps wify* *squee* mine ^-^


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *tackles whip* got the banners finished?


Of course! =D

baiiii dani-chan~ =D see ya ^^V


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you for the early pressie Celly : You can come sex me AND my ridiculously hot uke if you want. We'll even let you be head seme :

Er, maybe we can have some HET action going on for once here, moexAda? XD XD XD

Sure aman_melles, here's a hug  Just don't molest me or the wifey and uke will bite =O


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yes please : We need some alone time (~*___*)~ Pool Boy can watch.


pool boy does more than watch!!  :X  for instance, he has to clean out those messy filters .___.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Thank you for the early pressie Celly : You can come sex me AND my ridiculously hot uke if you want. We'll even let you be head seme :


Lez threesome, yes please. :



> Er, maybe we can have some HET action going on for once here, moexAda? XD XD XD


Film at eleven.



> Sure aman_melles, here's a hug  Just don't molest me or the wifey and uke will bite =O


Indeed.


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Er, maybe we can have some HET action going on for once here, moexAda? XD XD XD


How come the bisexual owner of the yaoi fc*s* have to do the het smut?  not that I'm complaining or anything xD


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

*in need of blood donations*


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *in need of blood donations*


...*jumpes on and smexes*
Mel commanded it. I am but a pesantly follower to her will. =X 

xD *smex!tackles*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

> Lez threesome, yes please.


totally, just be gentle couse im young and petite =<


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> ...*jumpes on and smexes*
> Mel commanded it. I am but a pesantly follower to her will. =X
> 
> xD *smex!tackles*



occa=god 

*carries on with smex*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Pshaw wifey, you lying minx, you're a tiger X)

*enjoys the Adaxmoe*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

adaxmoe & celxmelxdani 
hmmmm <3


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

I call for the motion to make it:-

adaXmoeXcelXmelXdani


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

What about me? XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

adaXmoeXcelXmelXdanixGiro

Sorted


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

who the hell is giro, im not fuckin strangers, wify u skanky ho


----------



## Ryu (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> adaXmoeXcelXmelXdanixGiro
> 
> Sorted


what a loving place this is! xD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

^ Indeedy, it's one big steaming pile of debauchery *tears of joy*

Wifey, who said we were smexing him? moe is covering for Giro =X


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

XD...Well I suppose most of you have only known me since today anyway...I'm only just starting to get social around here. *Posts slowly, and would have a few hundred more posts if posts in the FC section counted*

Edit: Whoops, was Celly's thing a joke? Just realized it might've been...
I take things too literally. 0_0


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ Indeedy, it's one big steaming pile of debauchery *tears of joy*
> 
> Wifey, who said we were smexing him? moe is covering for Giro =X


yeh we need to sort things out within the different people who participate 


> XD...Well I suppose most of you have only known me since today anyway...I'm only just starting to get social around here. *Posts slowly, and would have a few hundred more posts if posts in the FC section counted*


hey stfu, can't u see im cleansing the gene pool here.. .


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

XD Down, wifey *snogs to distract*


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD Down, wifey *snogs to distract*


Mel, all you have to do is use her choker .  Just give it a good yank if she misbehaves.  

<3 you cel


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Mel, all you have to do is use her choker .  Just give it a good yank if she misbehaves.
> 
> <3 you cel


nuuh, u just want to see us choke. . . =\ 
i know your kind >,>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Actually, _he_ likes being choked, y'know, being the submissive Pool Boy and all =X

Mmm Pool Boy (~*___*)~


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

What happened to all the other Ask topics? Now there's just njt and Vash.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> What happened to all the other Ask topics? Now there's just njt and Vash.


The mods decided their were to many.
Vash's stayed because he was first and njt does translation stuff (I think)


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Aww...those were fun threads...But I can still ask you questions here, right Occa?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Aww...those were fun threads...But I can still ask you questions here, right Occa?


read the title?



> Ask Occa!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, that can be interpreted as being a Fanclub of the thread, and not the thread itself too.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Well, that can be interpreted as being a Fanclub of the thread, and not the thread itself too.


no it's ment as a combination smartpants  . .


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

You're awfully obnoxious for no good reason...


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> You're awfully obnoxious for no good reason...


nope, just common thinking boy. . ^^


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe I don't think the common way.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Maybe I don't think the common way.


call it all what u want, although i don't think you need to be that forum experienced to figure out a combination of sucha thread title ;/


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

I take back the obnoxious comment. Maybe you're just argumentitive. Either way, I was just trying to joke around with you...Lighten up.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Timeout guys XD And yes Giro, you may still ask me questions  I have to be off soon though.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

Is the Urahara hat i painted cool?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Where is this Urahara hat you speak of? ^___^;;


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

> I take back the obnoxious comment. Maybe you're just argumentitive. Either way, I was just trying to joke around with you...Lighten up.


i only laugh with the people i know for some time here. . .pretty hard for a newb to penetrate that bubble of friendlyship. . . 


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Timeout guys XD And yes Giro, you may still ask me questions  I have to be off soon though.


*argumentation!*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

I'll pm you a pic, I'm shy so I won't post the link here *blush*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Timeout guys XD And yes Giro, you may still ask me questions  I have to be off soon though.



She was nice to me when I requested a sig...Don't know what her whole problem with nearly every post I make is now. Although she never ended up making the sig.   Well, see ya soon Occa.

Edit: Read your above post, Sayo...I understand now.


----------



## Askani (Apr 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> I take back the obnoxious comment. Maybe you're just argumentitive. Either way, I was just trying to joke around with you...Lighten up.


::Running away from Sayoko::
i....smell...bloodlust....

Speaking of which, sayoko:
 who do u think would win in a fight...u or mel (mel can answer this if she wants)?

Mel:

What was your first impression when u met me and when u met moe?


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Askani my good mate, how did things go with your prom planning? Jolly news I hope =]

occa leave? ;____________;


----------



## Askani (Apr 30, 2005)

::sigh:: moe

i got turned down my 2 girls on the same day. I'm going to be asking Girl# 3 in a couple of minutes....i got to now pretend she was my first choice too. Wish me luck...i'm going to need it.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

> Speaking of which, sayoko:
> who do u think would win in a fight...u or mel (mel can answer this if she wants)?


you mean in a real fight? hehehe shoudl be interesting, i work out alot plus dancing so im pretty tight and naturall thin.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you mean in a real fight? hehehe shoudl be interesting, i work out alot plus dancing so im pretty tight and naturall thin.



so you have the old cats waistline to your advantage...


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> ::sigh:: moe
> 
> i got turned down my 2 girls on the same day. I'm going to be asking Girl# 3 in a couple of minutes....i got to now pretend she was my first choice too.



gah, sorry to hear that man. But dont worry, just be yourself. Im sure she'll say yes ^.^


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

Based on my past experiences, I think Celly would win. XD


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

Kagakusha Fanboy said:
			
		

> so you have the old cats waistline to your advantage...


pretty agile, not fragile 
but i got no real abs either so i don't know now, guess im just lucky although a bit more fatness couldn't hurt. ..


----------



## Askani (Apr 30, 2005)

A breakdown of the fight:

Sayoko - mean, bitchy, and crraaaazy (i mean it in a nice way  ). She is suprisingly nice when surrounded by friends, but when u push the wrong button ::coughGirocough::
u should be scared.

Mel - Is usually nice to everyone, but has a twisted passion of inflicting torture and pain to all but her pet dog. She has a natural bitchiness that can only be seen in-between the lines. If u ever see her with anything whiplike run and don't look back.

Jeez, that would be a close battle, but i'd say it could go either way.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> pretty agile, not fragile
> but i got no real abs either so i don't know now, guess im just lucky although a bit more fatness couldn't hurt. ..



hmmm... well everyone ele thinks you will win so...

me cheer for Occa cause she liked my hat ^^


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Personally, I belief that any confrontation that involves both occa and Cel will end up in a session of hawt hawt smex.


----------



## Askani (Apr 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Personally, I belief that any confrontation that involves both occa and Cel will end up in a session of hawt hawt smex.



ah yes, i didn't put in account the fact that they loooove smexing each other. Moe, we make a great one-two punch commentator!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

XD Giro, just quit while you're ahead. My darling wifey can be quite a feisty one XD Just acknowledge her awesomeness, get to know her and hope she likes you XD XD XD

Kagakusha Fanboy

Is the Urahara hat i painted cool?
It's uber cool XD I love it to bits! You look _adorable_ in it XD XD XD

Askani (you have a couple of members to add methinks):

 who do u think would win in a fight...u or mel (mel can answer this if she wants)?
Cel would totally pwn me  I'm too lazy to fight and would prolly just ogle her hotness =X So moe's answer was the closest I reckon 

Mel:

What was your first impression when u met me and when u met moe?
I thought you were a nice bloke, considering you were polite about your thread requests and all (if I recall correctly, you PMed me asking me to do something w/ a Battledome thread). But then you made this FC and thoroughly embarrassed me, although your cool points did go up in any case XD Good luck w/ the prom date thing btw.

moe - super duper amazingly nice guy, so friendly and welcoming! No wonder everyone loves him XD 

Yah moe, gotta split. Glamourous task of grocery shopping calls =___=


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> ah yes, i didn't put in account the fact that they loooove smexing each other. Moe, we make a great one-two punch commentator!



*high fives* Aye mate, and best of luck   



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yah moe, gotta split. Glamourous task of grocery shopping calls =___=



=[  for the road then  Have a great day occa ^.^


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD Giro, just quit while you're ahead. My darling wifey can be quite a feisty one XD Just acknowledge her awesomeness, get to know her and hope she likes you XD XD XD




Wait, what do you mean? I don't know what I should quit while I'm ahead. Trying to get Celly to like me? x.x


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Kagakusha Fanboy
> 
> Is the Urahara hat i painted cool?
> It's uber cool XD I love it to bits! You look _adorable_ in it XD XD XD
> Yah moe, gotta split. Glamourous task of grocery shopping calls =___=



awww you sweet, me like you ^^

have nice shoppings ^^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

> Cel would totally pwn me  I'm too lazy to fight and would prolly just ogle her hotness =X So moe's answer was the closest I reckon


let's call it a rape ;]


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

Poor Occa getting raped by cellie

wait... lucky occa ^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

Indeedy, lucky me  *tries to molest but passes out*



			
				Giro said:
			
		

> Wait, what do you mean? I don't know what I should quit while I'm ahead. Trying to get Celly to like me? x.x


I'm just sayin' don't try too hard. Chill and hopefully she'll take to you. Celly's just really special, see  *huggles the naughty wifey*

KK Fanboy, you really should make one hat for yourself for keeps, it suits you ^____^ If your friends like it I guess you just have to make more for them too XD

*  moe and everyone and disappears*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm just sayin' don't try too hard. Chill and hopefully she'll take to you. Celly's just really special, see  *huggles the naughty wifey*
> 
> 
> *  moe and everyone and disappears*



I see...I take that advice to heart.   Thankyou.
 See ya later.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

what if i had used that gin ava instead of my yachuri ava, should u stay with ure other 1 or pick another gin ava he made?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Apr 30, 2005)

I might do that... hmmm... now, who would I give one to and who wouldn't i?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2005)

^ That depends who you like more KK Fanboy 

Celly, if you'd taken the Gin one I would have stuck w/ my Chika av longer, although I did have a Gin av idea involving a Naruto character brewing in my head while I was showering >D Maybe next week 

*really, really disappears*


----------



## Askani (May 2, 2005)

Quick update for the people who care:

I finally got a prom date. The best part of it is, it's with the person i first asked!!!! She originally said no because she was supposed to go out of town that day for her brother's graduation, fortunately (well, for me at least), he doesn't have enough credit so he can't graduate! Sadly enough, i'm estatic! So i got a hot date and if u guys want i'll post my prom pic (doubt u'd guys would care though). Now to stay on topic....

Who would win in a fight: me or moe? Personally i think i'd  :spank him, but he is a nice guy....maybe too nice. He might bust out a scarface on me...say hello to my little friend s . (moe, u know i love u mate)


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2005)

Yatta!!! Congrats Mike, so stoked to hear the girl you _really_ wanted to go with could make it after all! Good luck w/ your prep and plans and all, and DO post your prom pics once you get 'em |\^___^/|

Oh, and you don't have to post questions in every post, it's still an FC AND "Ask" thread, so both / either-or is fine ^_____^ We can just ... er, spam away.

Askani, moe vs. you:

He may be the nicest guy around, but as of today ... *ahem* 


I think it's safe to say he e-pwns you at least XD But in a physical brawl - it depends if you can stand folk music. If not, god help you when he decides to burst into song and guitar to counter your taekwando/aikido/capoiera :


----------



## mow (May 2, 2005)

Mike! wonderful news mate! Im so happy that the girl you intended to go with can make it after all. Have loads of fun mate and DO POST PICS! (I mean, this is the occa fc, pics are the very binding force of it , aside from the constant yuri and yaoi action ofcourse )

And yes, I do love you mate  

s

LOL occa XD


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2005)

Moe owns Askani because Moe is omnipotent.

Mel owns Cel because Mel is my seme and she'll abuse me later if I say otherwise.

Cel owns Giro because ... ouch. Let's not describe that.

Mel smexes me because she seme, me uke, and everyone else can burn.
*jealous uke guards her hot asian seme*

Mel:

Favorite color?

Favorite NF smilie?


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2005)

LOL. 
Yeah, that best remains undescribed...


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2005)

Poor Giro XD Another day gone, another survived in the muck of NFverse.

Ukeukeuke <( ^___^ )>:

Favorite color?
Dark Red. And most warm hues in general, like this:


By .

Favorite NF smilie?
 You know it :

*rabas the uke* 

(I wub u too moe XD)


----------



## Reznor (May 2, 2005)

What's your 2nd favorite color?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2005)

Rez ^____^:

What's your 2nd favorite color?
Soft pinks and peaches. I can never think in terms of a specific colour or shade, sorry  This might give you an idea:



By pika.


----------



## Zerolok (May 2, 2005)

Do you like tacos?


----------



## Sayo (May 2, 2005)

> Cel owns Giro because ... ouch. Let's not describe that.


couse he's not even a match 4 me?


----------



## MechaTC (May 2, 2005)

Would you mind if i put a leash on your wifey? =O


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2005)

Zerolok:

Do you like tacos?
I do, but prolly not more than the average person XD

Chris ^___^; ;:

Would you mind if i put a leash on your wifey? =O
Yes please, she seems extra aggressive these days >____>;; 

*tries to cuddle Celly*


----------



## Askani (May 2, 2005)

mel, curious on your opinion of the following (it's really really random...oh well):

Bleach

Eminem

Britney Spears

Comic Book Movies

Godfather

Oh and what is your top 5 movies?


----------



## Sayo (May 2, 2005)

> Would you mind if i put a leash on your wifey? =O


hey i have a job you know :0 _ *cough*Executioner*cough*_



> *tries to cuddle Celly*


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

*Looks at posts*

Hmmm....

It looks like Ask Occa = Group smexing FC


----------



## Zerolok (May 3, 2005)

If we were to have a gathering for NF members, wouldn't it be a great idea to actually pour cheezewhiz in mecha's pants?


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> If we were to have a gathering for NF members, wouldn't it be a great idea to actually pour cheezewhiz in mecha's pants?


What evidence do you have that Mecha wears pants? He probably posts from a laptop, naked in his bed.


----------



## Zerolok (May 3, 2005)

Thats none of my concern what he does at home.  If we were all to meet, I doubt it would be in the nude, though it wouldn't be that bad an idea. . .


----------



## MechaTC (May 3, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> What evidence do you have that Mecha wears pants? He probably posts from a laptop, naked in his bed.


That is not true   I believe you're thinking of celly :X


----------



## Zerolok (May 3, 2005)

Oh no, mecha's here


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> That is not true   I believe you're thinking of celly :X


said something,. . . I LIKE BLUE BERRY PIE[/_BLOND_] =D


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 3, 2005)

And I like YOU, wifey-pie 

Zero, I don't care _what_ we pour down Mecha's pants, long as I get to cop a feel 

*GROUP SMEX!!!!!!*


----------



## Zerolok (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Blue (May 3, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And I like YOU, wifey-pie
> 
> Zero, I don't care _what_ we pour down Mecha's pants, long as I get to cop a feel
> 
> *GROUP SMEX!!!!!!*



Group sex meaning me and Mel and Chris. And Celine. 

The rest of you, scoot.

*ukegirl continues to guard seme from bad influences*


----------



## Zerolok (May 3, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Group sex meaning me and Mel and Chris. And Celine.
> 
> The rest of you, scoot.


ing ing.  Fine, i'll leave


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> It looks like Ask Occa = Group smexing FC





			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *GROUP SMEX!!!!!!*


Who called it?

Actually, not me. I though sign up for Naruto Forums = Online Discussion about Naruto, not three girls having sex.

That's the internet for you. 



> The rest of you, scoot.


*Scoots*


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2005)

weeeeeeee girl sex ^__^


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 3, 2005)

*enjoys the girl sex + pool boy on the side*

Come back Rez, or else the exhibitionism won't really be exhibitionism :


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Come back Rez, or else the exhibitionism won't really be exhibitionism :


Don't worry. I'm still here.   
Closet perverts only _pretend_ to leave XD​


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2005)

wify your asian so wtf is "Executioner"in asian shizzle? 
i mean "the japanese/chinese language"  ;]
i already ask njt but he;s not online


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> wify your asian so wtf is "Executioner"in asian shizzle?
> i mean "the japanese/chinese language"  ;]
> i already ask njt but he;s not online


"kaishakunin" I think was an executioner samarai


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> "kaishakunin" I think was an executioner samarai


realy? intersting, would be an awesome title to have *snicker*


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> realy?


It seems that it is. I googled it just now too check it. 

(Getting the spelling right too was kinda weird.....)


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2005)

im not trusting google anymore on these kinda mathers, they gave me more wrong or different incorrect translations that correct ones... .


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> im not trusting google anymore on these kinda mathers, they gave me more wrong or different incorrect translations that correct ones... .


Hmm... I was basing that confirmation of the fact that several websites spelled it that way, but I see your point.

It also appears to be a popular user name (user profile on web forums come up when I googled it)


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2005)

guess the same goes for shinigami eh? ;]


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> guess the same goes for shinigami eh? ;]


Not as many, but yeah.



			
				Google said:
			
		

> Tip: Save time by hitting the return key instead of clicking on "search"


Don't patronize me, google.


----------



## Blue (May 4, 2005)

Occa's having internet problems and may be gone for quite some time. 

Meanwhile, continue to worship her.


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2005)

Oh no...Oh well...See soon Occa!


----------



## Aman (May 8, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Occa's having internet problems and may be gone for quite some time.


NOO! MY BAD DREAMS HAVE COME TRUE!


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

You're late; she's back.


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

live thread x]


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

Muaha, I live!  

To celebrate the precariousness of my temporary victory over the internet, here:


By emlan, yay!

*molests the uke and wifey*


----------



## TenshiOni (May 8, 2005)

ing I love you Mel.....and of course, emlan


----------



## ninamori (May 8, 2005)

Occa! I have a question for you!

Would you rather have posts count in the offtopic and FC section or have posts not count in the Convo Threads?


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Muaha, I live!
> 
> To celebrate the precariousness of my temporary victory over the internet, here:
> 
> ...


lol, that's hilarious 

XP


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

Will you make me some grilled cheese?  Or teach me how to cook something w/o a microwave?  I can feel myself glowing with radiation from the past couple of days.  I hate being stranded at home ing


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Will you make me some grilled cheese?  Or teach me how to cook something w/o a microwave?  I can feel myself glowing with radiation from the past couple of days.  I hate being stranded at home ing


lol like me you'll also never leave 

wify i sended u a PM =D


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

Yes I will leave this summer.  The deposit I paid compels me.  Also, until I get a new car, I'm stranded.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

Gahk, questions!  Better answer Mike's (Askani) long overdue ones before I forget >____>

Mike |\^___^/|:

Bleach
Amazing array of characters. The visual charm is just out of this world. Then there's the humour, the wonderful pop culture-chic feel in the "normal" world. Plus the manga is in a very exciting place right now. The one complaint I'd have about Bleach is that Ichigo is becoming quite the Gary Stu.

Eminem
Tired, contrived, unexciting.

Britney Spears
Used to have a hot body, quite possibly the most annoying voice in the pop biz.

Comic Book Movies
Mostly disappointing (Daredevil ... =_____= Ben Affleck must die).

Godfather
Edgy, dark and of course, violent.

Oh and what is your top 5 movies?


1. Malena
2. As Good as it Gets

Anything from #3 to beyond changes from time to time, so I'll just list the next three favourites to come to mind first:

3. Full Metal Jacket
4. Amores Perros
5. Magnolia

I'll get to the rest in a jiffy. More importantly, more emlan awesomeness! They're cooler than my lame answers anyway! =O


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Yes I will leave this summer.  The deposit I paid compels me.  Also, until I get a new car, I'm stranded.


aaww poor thing O=
ima gunna get my drivers liscence next year (18) P:


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> aaww poor thing O=
> ima gunna get my drivers liscence next year (18) P:


Yes, it is quite sad.  To get my license and car, just to total it after about a month and a half ing


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

lol wify ;D


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

PL ^____^ :
Would you rather have posts count in the offtopic and FC section or have posts not count in the Convo Threads?
Actually, I'd rather have posts not count in all the sections you mentioned, the only reason posts count in the Convo Threads is because if they didn't, quite a few members would lose heaps of posts and scream blue murder =_____= But if I had to pick, I'd rather the Off-Topic and FC sections (my post count would go up by like a billion though, considering the FC sections x____X )

Zero |\^___^/|:
Will you make me some grilled cheese? 


Or teach me how to cook something w/o a microwave? I can feel myself glowing with radiation from the past couple of days. I hate being stranded at home 
I'm afraid I'm not much help there, I'm a fan of microwaves too XP But grilled chicken + fries = (~*__*)~

Erk at the car being totalled =X I got into a rather nasty accident shortly after I got my license too o___O;; That was years ago though (god I feel old).

And thank you for the frazzled-hair Renji Celly XD


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

Question: who do you think is worse: Jiraiyatard Jiraiya_sama, or Uchihatard LotU?


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

You abandoned me and left me to die on MSN. 

Again. 

What country do you see yourself settling down in?

Silver or gold?

Vacation on land or vacation at sea?


> Question: who do you think is worse: Jiraiyatard Jiraiya_sama, or Uchihatard LotU?


That is such an excellent question.

*cough*But LotU isn't a troll and a rep whore, and he doesn't hate occa*cough*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Actually, I'd rather have posts not count in all the sections you mentioned, the only reason posts count in the Convo Threads is because if they didn't, quite a few members would lose heaps of posts and scream blue murder =_____= But if I had to pick, I'd rather the Off-Topic and FC sections (my post count would go up by like a billion though, considering the FC sections x____X )



If that happens, you'd be waaaay ahead of wifey for 1st place on the All-time posts list!!

Anyways, what are your top-5 adult-oriented cartoons (i.e.: The Simpsons??)

And, do you have MSN??? (Just checking)


----------



## ninamori (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> PL ^____^ :
> Would you rather have posts count in the offtopic and FC section or have posts not count in the Convo Threads?
> Actually, I'd rather have posts not count in all the sections you mentioned, the only reason posts count in the Convo Threads is because if they didn't, quite a few members would lose heaps of posts and scream blue murder =_____= But if I had to pick, I'd rather the Off-Topic and FC sections (my post count would go up by like a billion though, considering the FC sections x____X )


I don't want posts to count in convo thread section, either.

I would laugh at the convo thread whores. >D

What's your highest post count in a FC atm? (Mine's 1,112 or something in the Beck FC)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 8, 2005)

We shouldn't have post count in the konoha food court! Those frickin spammers over there are almost crashing the servers!!!!   

... 

Funniest move evar?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

Mizura-chan ^___^:

who do you think is worse: Jiraiyatard Jiraiya_sama, or Uchihatard LotU?
Jiraiya_sama for sure : He's twice as offensive, just as own-fandom-biased if not more biased, created a duplicate account just to troll and best of all, implied *njt*  (see pgs7 onwards) was biased in his translation when Taylor's translation wasn't what he wanted to hear :rofl (Yeah, and we all know how biased Taylor is and how much he sucks  )



			
				ukeukeuke<3 said:
			
		

> That is such an excellent question.


And one of the easiest I've had to answer too ^______^ I sowwy about MSN uke, but it's being Jiraiya_sama, so I gave up


----------



## TenshiOni (May 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _occa..._ 








Do you think these two pics I found are appropriate for future KK weirdness? 


*Spoiler*: _1st Strike_ 




*PH34R TEH MANGEKITTY-O SHARINGAN!!!!111*






Note that I don't hate Kaga at all. XD ​


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 8, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _occa..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

*And where's the 3rd strike for the Strike-Out???*

BTW, Mel-sama, why haven't you answered my questions yet?  ing


----------



## Procyon (May 8, 2005)

Eep! I hope that photo was digitally edited, because it would be pretty mean to put contacts in a kitten.


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

I guess Jiraiya_same is the worst. That part where he questioned both njt and Nihongaeri's translating competences... Bleh. >_<

Still, both of them are a pain, and they're fighting in one of the Konoha Library threads. Biasedness all around. Meh.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

Well LotU takes... extreme... liberties in his intrerpretations of the events in Naruto, but I rather like him. He's never anything but polite and patient with his arguments, and he recieves alot of pain for his fandom.

I'm no stranger to fan bias myself. I happen to think that the Sannin are much stronger then anyone gives them credit for, and every time I say Tsunade could easily defeat any Akatsuki member we've seen, including Itachi, I get somewhat ridiculed.


----------



## MechaTC (May 8, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Well LotU takes... extreme... liberties in his intrerpretations of the events in Naruto, but I rather like him. He's never anything but polite and patient with his arguments, and he recieves alot of pain for his fandom.
> 
> I'm no stranger to fan bias myself. I happen to think that the Sannin are much stronger then anyone gives them credit for, and every time I say Tsunade could easily defeat any Akatsuki member we've seen, including Itachi, I get somewhat ridiculed.


that's because Neji>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone >D  No wonder they ridicule you :eyeroll


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

Uke<3:

What country do you see yourself settling down in?
No. clue. I have a feeling I might end up being one of those rolling stones. If I could pick - probably Singapore, Australia or the southern U.S. (northern state weather would kill me).

Silver or gold?
Silver. Gold is too easily tacky and overrated. I have many unpleasant memories of middle-aged female relatives w/ hideous adornments.

Vacation on land or vacation at sea?
On land. I reckon I'd feel limited and bored if I was too long at sea.

chacha XD:



> If that happens, you'd be waaaay ahead of wifey for 1st place on the All-time posts list!!


No one can catch up to Celly in terms of post count. No one XD

====
Anyways, what are your top-5 adult-oriented cartoons (i.e.: The Simpsons??)
1. South Park
2. The Simpsons
3. And those two are the only adult-oriented cartoons I watch o___O

And, do you have MSN??? (Just checking)
I do. But I'm a terrible person to chat with. Taking light years to respond and all.

PL =O:

What's your highest post count in a FC atm? (Mine's 1,112 or something in the Beck FC)
This FC for obvious reasons (400+). The next would be the NaruSaku FC (150+), followed by the Sasuke FC (don't remember how many posts).

BH >) :

Funniest move evar?




			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> Still, both of them are a pain, and they're fighting in one of the Konoha Library threads. Biasedness all around. Meh.


Well, if things get too heated and there's flaming, one or both of them could earn a temp vacation ♪ Although to LotU's credit, he isn't as unnecessarily aggressive or offensive compared to Jiraiya_sama when his opinions are challenged.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

What do you think of Rez's avatar, seme? I think it suits him better then anything previously.

*waves hello to Melissa's sister, who is probably reading all about her awesome sibling right now*


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

mm, grilled cheese .  Ill put some in mecha's pants for good measure, thanks


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> previously


?                                             

^_^


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _occa..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why not? I especially like the STHU up one ... although KK being KK might take offense if it's used _at_ him =X

Uke <( ^___^ )>:

What do you think of Rez's avatar, seme? I think it suits him better then anything previously? ^__^
I love rez's new av! |\^___^/| It just says "I'm so kawaii, love me! You yes you! Even you, Sasuke/mod-hating idiot!"



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> Ill put some in mecha's pants for good measure, thanks


*Imagines ... stuff in Chris's pants*


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

There's this guy in the Pairing's thread who's basically stating that the Majority of girls are into Yaoi. I have nothing against yaoi myself, but I'm not interested in it myself. According to this guy, I'm "an exception".

Question: what do you think of this male person's automatic assumption that most women are into yaoi, when most probably have never even given such a thing a thought?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Question: what do you think of this male person's automatic assumption that most women are into yaoi, when most probably have never even given such a thing a thought?


Well, I've addressed his assumptions in the thread  Yaoi fans, for whatever reason, tend to be more vocal and enthusiastic about their fandom. Which might make it seem like all girls love yaoi. Which is untrue. But of course, a person like said guy-in-Pairings-thread who makes sweeping generalisations like yaoi is disgusting and girls liking men going at it is disturbing can't be expected to be perceptive enough to avoid making another ... well what do you know, generalisation


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

Yeah, not only generalisation... but since he claims 
1. that most girls are into yaoi and 
2. yaoi is disgusting

Does that mean he has a thing against most girls? What is he then, asexual?


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> What is he then, asexual?


I saw him under going cytokinesis and osmosis the other day. He is just a single cell organism.  :amazed


----------



## MechaTC (May 8, 2005)

why aren't you on MSN mel? >(


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

Miz:
Does that mean he has a thing against most girls?
Evidently not, since he loves yuri "lol" =O 

What is he then, asexual?
No, just reasoning-challenged. Which is unfortunate for the sake of our gene pool.

Chris:

why aren't you on MSN mel? >(
It's being mean to me ing


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> why aren't you on MSN mel? >([/quote]



Ha! I do that all the time!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 8, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Ha! I do that all the time!



You gonna set up *Konoha Penitentiary/Konoha Maximum Security Facility* any time soon, rez???


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

rez said:
			
		

> Ha! I do that all the time!


Durnit, you caught me >([/quotemeapriceforChris]


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> You gonna set up *Konoha Penitentiary/Konoha Maximum Security Facility* any time soon, rez???


That needs an admin to change it's name

*Hint hint*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 8, 2005)

If I had my way I'd just call it Oro's Happy Uke Farm


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Durnit, you caught me >([/quotemeapriceforChris]



I also had to make sure your [/quote] didn't prematurely close the quote.

Or it would of looked like this   


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> why aren't you on MSN mel? >(


[/quote]


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 8, 2005)

Why am I so alone on MSN???

:rofl

LMAO!!! Sorry, can't stop laughing from today's Family Guy.

:rofl


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Miz:
> Does that mean he has a thing against most girls?
> Evidently not, since he loves yuri "lol" =O


Ooooh, so he likes watching girls make out, but would have problems getting along with an actual girl (since said actual girl would like yaoi and thus he'd be disgusted by the fact), which basically means that he just watches, but would probably never get into an actual relationship. Yup.


> What is he then, asexual?
> No, just reasoning-challenged. Which is unfortunate for the sake of our gene pool.


Well given my above reasoning, it's fortunate actually: since he is evidently put off by actual relationships, well then, natural selection!

Edit: Oro's Happy Uke Farm sounds good.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> If I had my way I'd just call it Oro's Happy Uke Farm





I wasn't raised on the farm, I am a genetically engineered super-uke.


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

Did you do that for real? That's great!


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Did you do that for real? That's great!


I thought it was awesome too 

"Court" was too respectful to the prisoners/ukes


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 8, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I wasn't raised on the farm, I am a genetically engineered super-uke.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:rofl

LOL, I can't believe you actually did that. First, Family Guy, now that.
I haven't laughed that hard, ever!!!!

 

Now we need someone to role-play either Judge Judy, or Judge Mills Lane (let's GET IT ON!!!!)

BTW, I can't see it. Or is it only for those who were banned can see it???


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

Aww, it was just changed a second ago.
Hey occa, why doesnt KK wanna wear the sig i made for him in the court?


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

My name is on the member list ing

Zero, none of the prisoners are acting up. Might if I beat up your dupe account?


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

go ahead~ I have plenty of accounts in reserve


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

So basically, you're going to beat up a fake account in order to scare the other banned people? I want to see too... ing (without being banned that is)


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

I would let you have one of my accounts, but i dont know you! =3


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> So basically, you're going to beat up a fake account in order to scare the other banned people? I want to see too... ing (without being banned that is)



I would, but besides getting banned or being a mod (which I now understand your purposes for declining; having been at Shannaro and all) there really isn't a way for me to do it. =/


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

haha, check my thread, i beat YOU up


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> haha, check my thread, i beat YOU up


haha, you were foolish to think you win against a legendary jailkeeper like me


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

are you so sure?  If i use all of my accounts, youre out for good   Plus my uber powers, like i can post anywhere, biznitch


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> are you so sure?  If i use all of my accounts, youre out for good   Plus my uber powers, like i can post anywhere, biznitch


I can post anywhere too


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

But youre a mod.  With power comes responsibilities for a mod. I dont have responsibilities   I WIN, BOOYAH GRANDMA


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

Hey, thanks Reznor!

Why can't it remain the "Occa's Happy Uke Farm" though? ing It's so much more entertaining that way. Imagine the faces of people who get banned for the first time, and find themselves having to post in There.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

I'm not sure how amused the other mods would be were I to leave it like that XD

And occa would probably abuse me later T__T


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2005)

Aww... still, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 8, 2005)

Hey rez, try this one for size:

*(Konoha's) Law and Order: Forbidden Users Unit* 

BTW, gotta sleep, more friggin finals tomorrow.

Adios.


----------



## MechaTC (May 8, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how amused the other mods would be were I to leave it like that XD
> 
> And occa would probably abuse me later T__T


*molests dani*

why must you desecrate the forums so much? WHY!!??  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!   :bored    



























I love you dani


----------



## Zerolok (May 8, 2005)

How about
"GET DOWN ON YOUR KNEES AND TELL ME YA LOVE ME"
or
"CESSPOOL of THE FORUMS"
or
"SCUM OF THE FORUMS"


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2005)

Manwhore


----------



## Zerolok (May 9, 2005)

Oh the bloody violence ing


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 9, 2005)

Stewie Griffin (05-08-05) said:
			
		

> "Get back here, you fatty!!!"



If anyone wants to start bloodshed....

 

....then it's gotta be me!!!!


----------



## Zerolok (May 9, 2005)

DIE DIE DIE RABID FANBOYS


----------



## Reznor (May 9, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> But youre a mod.  With power comes responsibilities for a mod. I dont have responsibilities   I WIN, BOOYAH GRANDMA


Responsiblities? Yes, responsiblities to do what I had already been doing.  
.
.
.
And where is the girly smexing action that normal is going on here?


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

lol wify, when we're talking on msn it takes about 5 min be4 i see what you wrote >,<


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 9, 2005)

**gets poked by a certain someone**

Ow, who woke me up???
Anyways, good morning, just on my way to school before I'm done posting here.


----------



## Reznor (May 9, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> *(Konoha's) Law and Order: Forbidden Users Unit*


Hmm.... watcha think, occa?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 9, 2005)

Zero said:
			
		

> Hey occa, why doesnt KK wanna wear the sig i made for him in the court?


What sig? I didn't even know you made him a sig 

And of course Dani is a genetically-engineered super uke. Even lording over a farm of ukes is beneath her : Thank you for the temp section name change uke, it was beautiful ing



> (Konoha's) Law and Order: Forbidden Users Unit


Snazzy, but I kinda not want to give the banished Kabuto ukes (now _there's_ an insult) the impression that they're dangerous ( ...) and important w/ the "Forbidden Users Unit" thing.


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

wify when did we met? 

o_O';;


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 9, 2005)

Wifey <333:

wify when did we met?

o_O';;

XD A burning question to be answered. I finally rolled up my sleeves and searched through the abf FC, and here it is:

*02/02/05: When occa met Sayoko: A heartwarming love story*
(See posts #856 and #857)

How fitting that our first interaction involved the word "rape" too  I wub you Celly


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Wifey <333:
> 
> wify when did we met?
> 
> ...


but when was the part when we started snuggling, i remember love madness <3
after that we spoke on msn to adopt vash as our son XP


----------



## Zerolok (May 9, 2005)

The sig is in the courthouse, under my second account ever created, flashfacer.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 9, 2005)

Wifey<3 said:
			
		

> but when was the part when we started snuggling, i remember love madness <3
> after that we spoke on msn to adopt vash as our son XP


Oh, _that_. I have no idea o__O;; But I'll bet it's somewhere in the beginning of this FC or Dani's or abf's XD

And Zero:


I like it actually :


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2005)

Hey Occa, what do you think about my new sub-forum suggestion in the suggestion thread?


----------



## Zerolok (May 9, 2005)

Too bad KK doesn't   Don't you just hate harpy eagles?  They eat my precious monkeys ing


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2005)

w00t...*Feels stupid* Atleast I gave you the BEST REP EVER!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 9, 2005)

Hey Zero, take a look

TAKE THAT, HARPY LADIES!!!  s



O.T.: The all-time posts list has been updated


----------



## Blue (May 9, 2005)

How's the day gone?

Bleach 30: Good? Bad? Indifferent?

Is there a single song you could never get tired of hearing?

Is there any songs you could never get used to hearing?

Footwear: Practical or fashionable?


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2005)

XD...Well I need some sleep. I posted my suggestion in your FC thread too, BlueShift. Tell me what ya think tomorrow. 

See ya later!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 9, 2005)

Giro:

what do you think about my new sub-forum suggestion in the suggestion thread?
It's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure if there's enough interest to warrant a subforum. Good to keep in mind though - maybe the mod team will discuss it and then we'll see ^____^ And have a good night's sleep!

Zero:


----------



## Zerolok (May 9, 2005)

Heck yeah.  Eat more harpy eagle, save the monkeys


----------



## Blue (May 10, 2005)

Did you know you're a drug? I'm in withdrawl 

The Reznor avvy fanart you didn't have: 

I wish I could tell you who did it, but it was posted anonymously somewhere.



Oh, and...


----------



## Zerolok (May 10, 2005)

Birds of prey suck when messing with monkeys.  Cats I dislike, so yay!


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, i forgot about this place...


----------



## Reznor (May 10, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Did you know you're a drug? I'm in withdrawl


If you classify her as a vitamin instead, then you are just getting your daily supplement of Vitamin Occa


----------



## Blue (May 10, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> If you classify her as a vitamin instead, then you are just getting your daily supplement of Vitamin Occa



But I didn't have a physiological or psycological requirement before I met her. 
Therefore, she's a narcotic.


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

LOl wify. .


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 10, 2005)

Dani  :

How's the day gone?
Disappointingly unproductive. I basically slept most of the day away in an effort to not burn up my internet quote =____= I really should do something more productive like work out more or something (> -____-)>

Bleach 30: Good? Bad? Indifferent?
It was awesome. I look forward to watching Bleach more these days  Lots of mayhem and hilarity. Well, Naruto is getting to the climax of the arc w/ the Sasuke wrangling and all (ok, that sounded quite wrong, but YEAH GO SASUNARU!!!), but I've read the manga a zillion times and I guess that sort of dampens the enthusiasm a bit.

Is there a single song you could never get tired of hearing?
There are quite a few, one of them being Leona Naess's _Lazy Days_.

Is there any songs you could never get used to hearing?
Many as well, one of them being Britney Spears' remake of _I Love Rock n' Roll_ >____<

Footwear: Practical or fashionable?
Practical while being as fashionable as possible. I have never worn anything w/ a heel over 3 inches.

XD I just saw that comic yesterday Celly, but still good. That's actually totally in character so he's liek, _hot AND funny omg hyperventilate fallover die_. I wub you 

aman_melles, 'sokay - we can't be active in every FC regularly XD Nice hearing from ya though! I'll stop by the Genma FC once I have more droolworthy fanart to unload ^___^

I dislike cats as well, so I actually rather liked the eagle predating cat pic uke =X And I'm sorry I'm a detrimental dependency :sad


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Giro:
> It's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure if there's enough interest to warrant a subforum. Good to keep in mind though - maybe the mod team will discuss it and then we'll see ^____^ And have a good night's sleep!



Sorry if I'm being pushy by asking this, but your answer made me think of two different things:
Create a poll and see if there is enough interest to warrant a subforum.
Leave it in the hands of the mod team.

What do you think is best? (Again, sorry if you thought this question was pushy.)


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 10, 2005)

Nah, no pushiness taken, no worries ^_____^

If you feel that strongly about it, what you could do is create a poll in the Ichiraku Ramen - if the responses are positive then the mods will definitely be in favour of creating a subforum. Keep in mind though that we do scrap subforums if they start becoming inactive for long enough, so it might not be a permanent thing. But no harm testing public opinion - who knows, it could be a productive subforum!


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2005)

Alright. I'll do that then. Thanks, Occa.


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

> XD I just saw that comic yesterday Celly, but still good. That's actually totally in character so he's liek, hot AND funny omg hyperventilate fallover die. I wub you


kakashi's the best \^_^/


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 10, 2005)

You're welcome Giro ^_____^

And yes Celly, Kakashi = best best best best best 



I really need to stop making a mockery out of PS and art in general ... but I'm bored 

Which means one solution - food and anime! *potters off + goodbye kiss to Celly*


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2005)

Poll created, Occa-kun. Asuma vs. Sasori Poll


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You're welcome Giro ^_____^
> 
> And yes Celly, Kakashi = best best best best best
> 
> ...


lub u uber sexy asian wify \^_^/ <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 10, 2005)

I lub you too, you uber sexy blonde personification of hotness wifey! 

Giro, voted ^____^ And I'd really rather you call me occa-chan or Mel-chan, I'm not that masculine to warrant a "kun" do I? ing 

Ok, I really need to go eat, or moejo will kick my ass


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Ok, I really need to go eat, or moejo will kick my ass



you still didnt eat???

*cracks whip* >=[


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2005)

Eat my socks moe!! I just got  30 gb of music


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

I have 34.7 GB exactly =] .

Plus 200+ cds *gives toilet his sock* I believe this was yours


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I lub you too, you uber sexy blonde personification of hotness wifey!
> 
> Giro, voted ^____^ And I'd really rather you call me occa-chan or Mel-chan, I'm not that masculine to warrant a "kun" do I? ing
> 
> Ok, I really need to go, or moejo will eat my ass


 *raises yachiru voice* oocciiii-chan ^-^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I have 34.7 GB exactly =] .
> 
> Plus 200+ cds *gives toilet his sock* I believe this was yours



*ahem* I said i just got 30gb of music(From a friend), and I had 14,5 gb, so that equals 44,5 gb  Plus my cousin owns a record shop downtown and I can borrow every cd I want of him  

*Gives sock to a random user*


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

1 GB of is due to me XD

But wow, a cousin who owns a record store. If I had one he'd run out of business


----------



## metronomy (May 10, 2005)

*takes sock*

i want a job at a record store, that would be well good! i hardly have anymusic saved on my hard drive, about 4gbs worth an its all mostly live stuff.... im a sucker for a cd


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

I'd kill to work in a record store. I would be perfectly happy being paid in cds =]. My diet will consist of tracks by Neil Young, Nick Cave and Sufjan stevens <3333

or to work in a radio station   . Im applying to work in LSU's radiostation this summer.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> 1 GB of is due to me XD
> 
> But wow, a cousin who owns a record store. If I had one he'd run out of business



Lets not fight anymore and have sweet yaoi make-up smex!!


----------



## metronomy (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I'd kill to work in a cd store. I would be perfectly happy being paid in cds =]
> 
> or to work in a radio station. Im applying to work in LSU's radiostation this summer.



Wow cool! good luck with that! 
id so try and force costomers to buy random C.Ds


----------



## ninamori (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I'd kill to work in a record store. I would be perfectly happy being paid in cds =]. My diet will consist of tracks by Neil Young, Nick Cave and Sufjan stevens <3333
> 
> or to work in a radio station   . Im applying to work in LSU's radiostation this summer.


*tumbles in*

Moemoe, I'm not in your sig anymores! =O T___T

*tumbles out...? o_O*


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Lets not fight anymore and have sweet yaoi make-up smex!!



nothing beats sweet yaoi make-up smex <3

but beware the ladies peaking at us


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

PL-Hime said:
			
		

> *tumbles in*
> 
> Moemoe, I'm not in your sig anymores! =O T___T
> 
> *tumbles out...? o_O*



naaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!

changes sig just for monny *

and where is your handwriting thingy? >=[


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> *takes sock*
> 
> i want a job at a record store, that would be well good! i hardly have anymusic saved on my hard drive, about 4gbs worth an its all mostly live stuff.... im a sucker for a cd



OMG! You live in london?! 

To work in a record store in london *dreams*


----------



## ninamori (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> changes sig just for monny *
> 
> and where is your handwriting thingy? >=[


YEY! *was just kidding ;D*

I'll upload it now. It's cropped now, so size = smaller! XD


----------



## metronomy (May 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> OMG! You live in london?!
> 
> To work in a record store in london *dreams*



God yer! Like in Soho ( the red light district of london ) we have all this really small dark moaldy record stores, tucked down the back of out of the way allys.. They sell they most random assortment of c.d! i can spend days in them, i perfer them to the bigger chains...


----------



## ninamori (May 10, 2005)

;D

My bg got all stretched out. (It's Kyo with a mohawk. )


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> God yer! Like in Soho ( the red light district of london ) we have all this really small dark moaldy record stores, tucked down the back of out of the way allys.. They sell they most random assortment of c.d! i can spend days in them, i perfer them to the bigger chains...



Ah how much I love those little broken down stores. We have one down here in Baton Rouge. Has the best collection of albums you can dream of, and the owner is my best mate too now . Bastard has viynl beatles and kinks records and wont let me even touch them  . But he gives me some good prices for being a frequent visitor.
The best thing is the fact he sells used cds. I found Magical Mystery Tour bus and Sgt. pepper for 5 bucks each and in perfect condition. I didnt know either to jump from joy or stab the person who sold them



			
				PL-Hime said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> My bg got all stretched out. (It's Kyo with a mohawk. )



monny handwriting!!! <3

so messy >.>


----------



## ninamori (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> monny handwriting!!! <3
> 
> so messy >.>


Expected neatness? D=

XDDDDD


----------



## metronomy (May 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Ah how much I love those little broken down stores. We have one down here in Baton Rouge. Has the best collection of albums you can dream of, and the owner is my best mate too now . Bastard has viynl beatles and kinks records and wont let me even touch them  . But he gives me some good prices for being a frequent visitor.
> The best thing is the fact he sells used cds. I found Magical Mystery Tour bus and Sgt. pepper for 5 bucks each and in perfect condition. I didnt know either to jump from joy or stab the person who sold them[/SIZE]



Wow, Yer you generally find people in the small beat down stores are..
A: alot friendly
B: actually no what there talking about!

like i said before, if you ever come london, ill take you around one day >.<


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

is the word "raiken" a proper word in any language?


----------



## metronomy (May 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> is the word "raiken" a proper word in any language?





>.<


----------



## Reznor (May 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> is the word "raiken" a proper word in any language?


It means "lightning punch" if you were looking for meaning. If you were asking if is actually word in any language, then I don't know


			
				FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> >.<


You and your search engines


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

wow, there certainly alot of occa's in here atm 

thnx anyways ;]


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 11, 2005)

_Chou Dai Ni Raiken!!!!_

Lightning-fist-started this thread.

Gomen! I had to do it!!!


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

Oh NoEs!! =O


----------



## The Scenester (May 11, 2005)

*walks in*

*looks for Occa*

Like my new ava? ;D


----------



## Reznor (May 11, 2005)

*bump*

So.... uh..... how about them local sports? [/crappy small talk]


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2005)

XD. I'll just make my post semi-useful by e-loving Celly to death for her kawaii sexy Renji instead *e-loves*

And instead of killing Renji w/ my "art", here's a nice reciprocal one:



And yes Scen, your new av is pretty, simply because the man in it is pretty. I don't recognise him though - which character?


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

wify can u search me this pic (clean version), I MUST HAVE IT!?!?!?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2005)

Is that fanart or from the manga (can never tell these days, w/ uncannily good artists like devilette around)? If it's from the manga, I'm going to reread Bleach from scratch soon, so if I do find it, I'll let you know  

If it's fanart - I looked through my folder and it ain't there, did a google search and looked through some DA galleries as well, nada. So have another consolatory Renji for the time being >____< :


----------



## Procyon (May 11, 2005)

Hey Occa, my poll is doing awesome. 

How are you doing today?
Bebop or Trigun?


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

wify u know more about the new hellsing anime? o_O


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2005)

I noticed Giro, looks like heaps of people are for the languages subforum! Hopefully you'll get one soon, just need to talk to the Admins about it ^____^

How are you doing today?
Pretty good, going to pep myself up by getting a huge brekkie (it's 7.41am now) and watch some anime then head off for uni in a bit - hopefully 259 RAW doesn't come out the minute I'm gone XD

Bebop or Trigun?
Bebop all the way. Spike is way, way too cool.

Celly the new Hellsing is coming out already?! o___O;; No, I obviously haven't been up to date, but wow, would be awesome! I always found the first half too short for my liking ... need more Alucard pwnedness (>@_@)>


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

first anime sucked compared to the manga i know but i'll think it will be better this time *fingers crossed*


----------



## Procyon (May 11, 2005)

Haha...Where do you live Occa? Outta my timezone, that's for sure.


----------



## Blue (May 11, 2005)

You watched the fisrt Hellsing anime?

Didn't you find it the most wretched travesty that has ever been inflicted?

Or have you not read the ridiculously amazing manga upon which it was maimed?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2005)

Giro, I live in Melbourne ^____^ And yeah, I read Hellsing manga as well, but still enjoyed the anime despite how ... comparatively disappointing it was. Animated Alucard = consolation enough =X The main thing I had issue w/ was Ceras Victoria - they really mangled her character but other than that, nothing I couldn't live with


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

*kisses emo dani*

*see's her own avi and runs* o.o


----------



## Blue (May 11, 2005)

I couldn't live with it at all.   
Especially considering the amount of money I paid for the DVDs, expecting it to be as impressive as the manga. It's one of the few examples of a manga so badly mangled by the anime that I perfer the manga completely. Even the respectable soundtrack didn't make up for it.



			
				Cel said:
			
		

> *kisses emo dani*
> 
> *see's her own avi and runs* o.o



I loff you girlwhore  :


----------



## Procyon (May 11, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Giro, I live in Melbourne ^____^ And yeah, I read Hellsing manga as well, but still enjoyed the anime despite how ... comparatively disappointing it was. Animated Alucard = consolation enough =X The main thing I had issue w/ was Ceras Victoria - they really mangled her character but other than that, nothing I couldn't live with



That's in Australia, correct?


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I loff you girlwhore  :


 <333

oh and occa, i had an idea for a theme but i need some better pics and i need to fix the borders and such, still an idea though =p



(yes it's 1 ava)


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

I like your IchiRenji fusion av idea Celly, go for it! |\^___^/| W/ your skills it should turn out looking much awesome anyway 

And yes Giro, Melbourne would be Australia


----------



## Aman (May 12, 2005)

Sorry for not being so happy occa... ing


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2005)

I used to live in Melbourne.

Florida.

It's actually big enough to be listed on detailed world maps, but it wasn't big enough for me to stay there.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Sorry for not being so happy occa...


Eh? What do you mean? XD If you need a hug, here 

Well uke ... I reside in supposedly the "most liveable city in the world" and you know how that's turning out. There's only so much location can do, eh? <3


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2005)

*hugs seme*

The grass will always be greener on the next side over, it seems.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

_Holds uke's hand, both sit silent on an imaginarily scenic anime cliff, thinking about trying not to think._


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2005)

<3

_Thinks of seme._


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaand CUT! that's a wrap people =I


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

XD *paws and gropes Celly in ungraceful show of affection*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 12, 2005)

I love cel mel and dan(i) so ^___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________^ much!!!


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

Hello Hello!  How are you this deliciously hot afternoon?  Whats the weather like where you are curretnly residing?  Did you do anything fun today?
*sits on toilet, waiting for answer*


----------



## metronomy (May 12, 2005)

I went to the beach today and had a picnic. It was a bit windy though, so eveything eventially ended up tasting like sand.


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Hello Hello!  How are you this deliciously hot afternoon?  Whats the weather like where you are curretnly residing?  Did you do anything fun today?
> *sits on toilet, waiting for answer*


now that u mention it, it was very hot also in holland, very strange fenominon =O


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

God, I love hot weather.  I can wear shorts and sleevless now instead of tight pants and long sleeve shirts with jackets.  And the girls seem to be wearing a lot less too


----------



## metronomy (May 12, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> God, I love hot weather.  I can wear shorts and sleevless now instead of tight pants and long sleeve shirts with jackets.  And the girls seem to be wearing a lot less too



LoL today, i was wearing my short shorts and a really tight t-shirt. Which, made me look rather gay, much to the amusment of my friends, and the local townspeople.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 12, 2005)

*hmh hmhm hm hmhmhm hmhm hm mhmh hmhmm hm mhmhm hmhm hm* (Humming on reptilia by The strokes ^^) 


All the girls in my class hates me now  (They're all freaks so I don't really care) But anyways, it was funny


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

Short shorts? lol, thats one thing I dont want to wear.
What was funny toilet? :S


----------



## mow (May 12, 2005)

occa/God

lol, what did you do to them toilet?


----------



## metronomy (May 12, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Short shorts? lol, thats one thing I dont want to wear.
> What was funny toilet? :S



LoL. There good beach clothing. I was glad to get out of my Jeans finally. It was good to feel a breeze on my old hagged legs.


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

I went to the beach already this year.  I was sure I was suffering from hypothermia in the water, but it was very fun none-the-less.


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> occa/God
> 
> lol, what did you do to them toilet?


lol, im married to god


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

Then that means your children shall be demi gods!


----------



## metronomy (May 12, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> I went to the beach already this year.  I was sure I was suffering from hypothermia in the water, but it was very fun none-the-less.



Hmm. That water is always cold in England. And as its not quite summer yet, i just about managed to paddle for a while, until i thought my feet might get frost bite.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 12, 2005)

I didn't do much. Well.. It's more like a line of events. 

And YOU don't wanna know XD! 

*luffs*


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

Can't wait for the water to get warm in the lakes at least.  Its so hot im without a shirt atm, but the water is ice cold even in my pool.  We turned it on to heat the water like this morning, and its still cold 

I smell roasted peanuts... Why's that?  Damnit, I want to watch some bleach but I'm at my brother's house, waiting for some furniture delivery... WHY ME?!?!?!?! Crappy pc.


----------



## ninamori (May 12, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the water to get warm in the lakes at least.  Its so hot im without a shirt atm, but the water is ice cold even in my pool.  We turned it on to heat the water like this morning, and its still cold
> 
> I smell roasted peanuts... Why's that?  Damnit, I want to watch some bleach but I'm at my brother's house, waiting for some furniture delivery... WHY ME?!?!?!?! Crappy pc.


OH NOES!

Poor Vil. :sad

*hugglesh*

Oh yeah, Marika told me that you taalked to her yesterday while we were standing in the lunch line. You = awesome. ;D


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

Zero said:
			
		

> Hello Hello! How are you this deliciously hot afternoon? Whats the weather like where you are curretnly residing? Did you do anything fun today?


It's currently 6.30am where I am, and end of autumn, so it's cold and undelicious but I'm doing quite alright  The day's just started, so haven't done anything spectacular, doubt I will be either - if 259 RAW comes out the most "spectacular" thing I'll be doing is beta-ing it for Shannaro! 

BH, what the hell did you do to those girls? It must have been major, considering you're so pretty it's hard to hate you XD


----------



## Zerolok (May 12, 2005)

PL-Hime said:
			
		

> OH NOES!
> 
> Poor Vil. :sad
> 
> ...


What did she say?  

Occa:  Its so freaking weird that it's just getting cold over there.  I hate the damned Earth and its messed up seasonal system.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

I know, this since-the-dawn-of-time different hemispheres thing still fascinates me  Heck, seasons themselves still fascinate me, considering I spent the first 20 years of my life in a country where it's summer all year round XD


----------



## ninamori (May 12, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> What did she say?


She said... Um...
You were a 17 year old guy
You called her a lesbian

That's all I remember. XD Funny as hell though, 'cause she thinks you're me to a certian extent.


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2005)

jkingler 's goat-chan

Occa got bumped! Yay! WHat do you think of my new avy/qig/qig quote? I am rather fond of them


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

XD The av makes me glad I don't live in the 70s, the sig is heartwarmingly artistic (...XD), the quote is inanely amusing : STRAWBERRY BUKKAKE!


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2005)

Hehe, I agree wholeheartedly. The strawberry in the mouth.

*Samuel Jackson voice* MMM MMM BITCH!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

You know, I believe between your av, sig and quotes, you are quite possibly the paragon of bad taste as far as e-impressions are concerned :blackmous


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2005)

*eats a box of nilla wafers* 



 <3


----------



## MechaTC (May 12, 2005)

Ready for our shower with dani? 

which do you prefer?  current kaoru or this one I made at work today?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 12, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Ready for our shower with dani?



shawaa!!
Doko???  <_<  >_>  -_-


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

*back from shower w/ Dani and Chris :*



			
				Pool Boy said:
			
		

> which do you prefer? current kaoru or this one I made at work today?


Current Kaoru, all wide-eyed and come-hug-me  The work one is nice too though, but I prefer his expression on the current one <3


----------



## ninamori (May 12, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> jkingler 's goat-chan


JOE!!!!!!!!!



How've you been? =D


----------



## Reznor (May 12, 2005)

_(Psst... Occa, I not sure if you realized this, but the character in your sig's panties are showing :amazed )_


----------



## MechaTC (May 12, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> _(Psst... Occa, I not sure if you realized this, but the character in your sig's panties are showing :amazed )_


REALLY?!!!!!

OMG MEL!!!!!!!!!!!  HER PANTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :rofl


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 12, 2005)

=O Manwhore!!! You raging SUKEBE!!!! :spank


----------



## MechaTC (May 12, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> =O Manwhore!!! You raging SUKEBE!!!! :spank


Sukebe?   what?  is that the man version of a succubus?


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Sukebe?   what?  is that the man version of a succubus?


some1 called for a succobus 
*spreads wings and flyes away with wify* x]


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Splendid start to the 260 Prediction thread. :blackgai

Do you think i could make a convincing Urahara.

*Spoiler*: _Warning, Image may have Edited_ 



To Late >.<


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 13, 2005)

Manwhore said:
			
		

> Sukebe?  what?




And yes FaM, you'd make a great Urahara. Your hair colour and texture already looks the same - you just need to grow it out =O

*flies away w/ Celly* =3


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

I haven't had my hair cut since that picture was taken. Which was back in January. So it's definatly on its way. Now all I need is a SandleHat, and a pimp stick.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 13, 2005)

I believe Kagakusha Fanboy made an Urahara hat, he even sent me a pic of himself in it, he looked adorable XD Maybe you should ask him how he went about making it ^_____^


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I believe Kagakusha Fanboy made an Urahara hat, he even sent me a pic of himself in it, he looked adorable XD Maybe you should ask him how he went about making it ^_____^



Perhaps it's time to PM stalk someone. My abilty to make things with my hands is non exsistent though. Even if he gave me step by step instructions it would probably end up looking like this.



Seriously. Who would do such a thing to a dog, there must be some animal rights violation here. 
The poor dog was more then likely bullied by the other dogs.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

I'm now known as Yakuza Gin if you wish to stalk me, I'll PM the pic if you want ^_^


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> I'm now known as Yakuza Gin if you wish to stalk me, I'll PM the pic if you want ^_^



If it's not to much trouble that would be excellent.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 13, 2005)

Awesome new nick and good av to match too XD 

Oo-er ... the poor dog o___O;; Looks like its limbs and torso were shoved through mega sugar blocks


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

you like it? heh heh heh, I just stole part of the character poll in vol 13, Gin came 5th but no1 in my heart ^_^


----------



## ninamori (May 13, 2005)

*jumps in*
MONICA WAS HERE
*jumps out*


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

Hello, I made everyone love buttons yesterday.  But now when I uploaded them, they seem too big   How are you doing today?  Anyway, its morning for you right?


----------



## The Scenester (May 13, 2005)

And I wanted to use mine in my sign ;[


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

Here's yours scen.


----------



## ninamori (May 13, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Hello, I made everyone love buttons yesterday.  But now when I uploaded them, they seem too big   How are you doing today?  Anyway, its morning for you right?


LOVE BUTTONS!!!

<333333333333333


----------



## The Scenester (May 13, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Here's yours scen.



That's so cool! XD XD XD

*saves it and puts it in sign*


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

TScenester said:
			
		

> That's so cool! XD XD XD
> 
> *saves it and puts it in sign*




Sceny. Your a man whore. I'm going to come stick my Zanpaktou where the sun dont shine.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

Zero loves scen?

no he's mine!!!!

*cry*


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

lol.  I made them for a bunch of people, and by love i dont exactly mean like love love...yeah, ill stop confusing myself now.


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> Zero loves scen?
> 
> no he's mine!!!!
> 
> *cry*



Scen said he loved me to. Then he left me at home holding the baby, whilst he went of and did sex with IwS. *sniff*
He plays us all for the fool. But i know his game.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Scen said he loved me to. Then he left me at home holding the baby, whilst he went of and did sex with IwS. *sniff*
> He plays us all for the fool. But i know his game.




Awww... well if you need help with the baby just ask ^_^


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

Wackos....


----------



## ninamori (May 13, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> lol.  I made them for a bunch of people, and by love i dont exactly mean like love love...yeah, ill stop confusing myself now.




I'm one of the speshul peoples.

<333333333333

(Yeah, and I know what you mean by "love")


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> Awww... well if you need help with the baby just ask ^_^



It's a mini version of scen. Not a pretty site.


----------



## The Scenester (May 13, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Sceny. Your a man whore. I'm going to come stick my Zanpaktou where the sun dont shine.



Really? =D

But... You know I love you  
And that baby is your fault
*runs off* 

@ Gin... And I love you too *hugs*

@ Zero.. It's in my sign =P


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> It's a mini version of scen. Not a pretty site.



fear not, I shall always aid a lady, especially an english rose like you ^_^


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

oh no!  Here's yours too.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

do you love  me zero?


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

you're on my good side, that is, if are the one that was known as toad_sennin


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

I am ^_^ how did you know? I used to wear your FC banner with pride ^_^


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

*looks down at earth with wify* . . .  silly morons


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

who's wify?


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

wify=occa, and i followed the chain of events that switched you around, lol.  I remember that banner, only 1 person still wears it that i know of 

I made one for you too cel


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> fear not, I shall always aid a lady, especially an english rose like you ^_^



I'm a man.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

and just as i lift my "all people online are chicks ebforcement"
*sigh* now I don;t feel like helping you with the baby


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> and just as i lift my "all people online are chicks ebforcement"
> *sigh* now I don;t feel like helping you with the baby



LoL. Everyone mistakens me for a girl. *Points at Sayoko* <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 13, 2005)

Nuuuu!!! There must be yaoi! :


*E-hugs the love button* I tried to spoiler-tag it to my sig, but the darn thing tells me I have too many images already XD I love it though, thanks Zero


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

You want Yaoi? well I'm game if Scen is


----------



## The Scenester (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> and just as i lift my "all people online are chicks ebforcement"
> *sigh* now I don;t feel like helping you with the baby


But you're still gunna stay with me, right? =P


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

refer to my last post scen chan <3


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *E-hugs the love button* I tried to spoiler-tag it to my sig, but the darn thing tells me I have too many images already XD I love it though, thanks Zero


Awww, dang limits   Anyway, I'm glad you like it .  See you around.


----------



## Reznor (May 13, 2005)

Does Zero love Rez? I want a Zero loves Rez! [/whiny infantile demand]


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

toad wtf happent to you, why are you saying in ever damn post you love scen or something related to that, it's just weird :/


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

What happened to me? I dunno, it just seems fun ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> What happened to me? I dunno, it just seems fun ^^


what ever you think it's fun d00d =/
*strolls off*


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> toad wtf happent to you, why are you saying in ever damn post you love scen or something related to that, it's just weird :/



He also thought i was Fiona-chan. =O


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 13, 2005)

who's fiona chan?


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Does Zero love Rez? I want a Zero loves Rez! [/whiny infantile demand]


lol, what color text?


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> who's fiona chan?



11!!!UOY, norom a s'ohw


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> 11!!!UOY, norom a s'ohw


on faruking wayzorz!!!!!!!!!! whet en da fawrk err j00 taking aboot?


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> on faruking wayzorz!!!!!!!!!! whet en da fawrk err j00 taking aboot?


check ure rep ;/


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

Durn it all :rofl


----------



## Reznor (May 13, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> lol, what color text?


tseb eb d'kniht uoy od roloc thaw


----------



## Zerolok (May 13, 2005)

There, i made yours a glowing black


----------



## The Scenester (May 13, 2005)

His name is cooler then mine ;/


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

*shoots zero and scen* =0


----------



## Zerolok (May 14, 2005)

*rawr*  Can't shoot marmosets, we're an endangered species!!!!

SEE!  I made 10 love buttons, I only gave out about half so far.

EDIT: I JUST REALIZED I STILL DIDN'T JOIN!   Sign me up


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

hey occa, I hear you like Yaoi, wanna see the Gin and Kira pic I drew? ^_^


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> SEE!  I made 10 love buttons, I only gave out about half so far.
> 
> EDIT: I JUST REALIZED I STILL DIDN'T JOIN!   Sign me up


Give one to Giro the Ramen Man in a rep


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> hey occa, I hear you like Yaoi, wanna see the Gin and Kira pic I drew? ^_^


Yes please :

Zero, I'll add you to the list myself, Askani (@owner) seems to have gone AWOL again XD Any of you who requested to join lately but still aren't on the list, just holler here and me or uke will tack you on - I really don't want to go through all the back pages 

*gropes Celly as per usual* |\^___^/|


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

My new favourite Yaoi pairing are Ration and "L" from death note. *drools*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

^_^ Pm sent occa san


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *gropes Celly as per usual* |\^___^/|


(>^.^)><3<(^.^<)


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

awwww...I like your new sig sayo san ^_^

it kawaii


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

I love all of Celly's new sigs, they're all so prettiful ing

Raito x L is the hawt:


By Malja from y-gallery - not going to link because y-gallery has explicit art and I don't want to inadvertently link to forum rule-violating pages XD


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

wify u ever been extremely mad at some1 on NF?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

why don't you put the link in the over 18 section?


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

I <3 RationxL

Thanks you. Occa >.<


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

wifey<3 said:
			
		

> wify u ever been extremely mad at some1 on NF?


I've been annoyed, irked, ticked off - but never extremely mad. It's the _internet_, or at least that's what I tell myself. Everything alright Celly? 

Y-Gin (what do you want me to call you now actually? All these name changes are confusing me XD), I'll link the RaitoxL over at the BH Yaoi FC when I next visit it ^____^ You should draw more - your GinxKira was so cute <3

And you're welcome FaM XD


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Occa san, you're very sweet

you can call me Gin or Richie if you want. thats my real name ^_^


----------



## mow (May 14, 2005)

occa 

What's the weather like atm?

Frank Zappa: Genius or simply crazy?

Nick Cave & the bad seeds or Echo & The Bunnymen?


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

Echo and the Bunny Men. >.<


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Like my new Ava?


----------



## mow (May 14, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Echo and the Bunny Men. >.<



Your opinion doesnt count untill your lazy bum begins uploading Joanna Newsom


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

yeah, lazy english bum


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

> I've been annoyed, irked, ticked off - but never extremely mad. It's the internet, or at least that's what I tell myself. Everything alright Celly?


yeh im ok ^_^
but their sometimes pricks who flame u so bad for trashing a threa dor something, me dont want wify gets flamed, i want to be that person >,<


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

Hehe, well im at my mums this weekend. So unfortuantly you will have to wait untill monday. However, i'll promise ill do it then.

I'm speaking to a friend on MSN about bleach. 



			
				Davids friend David said:
			
		

> ive almost read book 5 of bleach,
> chad has become a power ranger or somfin?



Made me laugh.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

moejo XD Your av = *WIN*

What's the weather like atm?
It's 8 degrees celsius, so it's chilly and I'm bundled under a sweater ^___^

Frank Zappa: Genius or simply crazy?
I don't know Zappa's music that well - so I'm just going to go for the positive and say genius =X (And all geniuses are a little crazy....)

Nick Cave & the bad seeds or Echo & The Bunnymen?
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds definitely. There's a raw honesty in their songs which appeals to me more.

Richie:
Like my new Ava?
Absolutely! You have a v cute and warm drawing style, I like your Gin XD Oh, and you can call just call me Mel or occa if you like ^___^

EDIT:


			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> but their sometimes pricks who flame u so bad for trashing a threa dor something, me dont want wify gets flamed, i want to be that person >,<


What, are people pissed off that I trashed some thread or other? If that's the case it doesn't matter - comes w/ the job all the time


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

> What, are people pissed off that I trashed some thread or other? If that's the case it doesn't matter - comes w/ the job all the time


i read the forum mel, i see occasionall posts directed flaming to you time to time, i think, how can they say that 2 my lubly wify >(  *writes flame message* *thinks to be a good member and deletes post* 

=I


----------



## ninamori (May 14, 2005)

OCCA! I kinda-sorta flamed.

Do I get in trouble? ;______;


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Cute and warm? ^_^ I see... i wonder what I should draw next? any suggestions?


----------



## Zerolok (May 14, 2005)

Occa!  I flamed a lot in my life.  Will I be forgiven? ing


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

wifey<3 said:
			
		

> i read the forum mel, i see occasionall posts directed flaming to you time to time, i think, how can they say that 2 my lubly wify >( *writes flame message* *thinks to be a good member and deletes post*


What is/was the subject of discontent? If they have an issue w/ me they should take it up w/ me directly (*cough polite PM cough*), instead of ranting abt me elsewhere which doesn't actually resolve the issue :/ Unfortunately I don't have time to read all the threads here, so ... =____= But I appreciate you sticking up for me wifey <3 I don't mind if you just ignore the flames and what-not though, doesn't matter |\^___^/|



			
				PL said:
			
		

> OCCA! I kinda-sorta flamed.
> 
> Do I get in trouble? ;______;


What'd you do/say? XD I can't give an opinion if I have no idea what it's about XD



			
				Richie said:
			
		

> Cute and warm? ^_^ I see... i wonder what I should draw next? any suggestions?


You could draw Hanatarou - he's cute and your style would go perfectly ^___^



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> Occa! I flamed a lot in my life. Will I be forgiven?


No, you will burn in purgatory for eternity because electronically-acridic words are a mortal sin  


... XD

Those things really don't matter so much. Screw all that crap


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

lol i remember being banned for racism, talked with ronin and rudey on msn and after 5 min i was unbanned LOL


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

oh hanatarou!!!! He's super cute!!!!! I'll get right on it ^_^


----------



## Utz (May 14, 2005)

Occa, who is your klorbag! ^_^

Why am I not part of this FC!! I want in!! OCCA IS MY HERO!


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Utz made my first ever sig

*bows to Utz*


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

Yakuza Gin said:
			
		

> Utz made my first ever sig
> 
> *bows to Utz*


you realy are random are you? =/


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

He made the original toad_sennin sig for me, he commands my respect


----------



## ninamori (May 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> What'd you do/say? XD I can't give an opinion if I have no idea what it's about XD


This

Last post. (I would've given link to single post, but I was replying to something)


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

Wifey<3 said:
			
		

> lol i remember being banned for racism, talked with ronin and rudey on msn and after 5 min i was unbanned LOL


I vaguely remember that - you didn't even mean to be racist XD You may be a feisty little minx but you're good at heart *pokes Celly affectionately*

Utz!  XD XD I shall go change my custom user title after this and make you my klorbag XD XD We shall be mutual klorbags!  And aren't you supposed to be at a prom? 

I'll look forward to your Hanatarou Richie. He's so adorable ^____^ Monny, that definitely wasn't a flame - that was a just a dry, sarcastic remark  Flaming would be more along the lines of "You stupid turdbag, crawl back to the weasel anal cavity you came from and bathe in mammalian faeces!"


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

> I vaguely remember that - you didn't even mean to be racist XD You may be a feisty little minx but you're good at heart *pokes Celly affectionately*


gah, can't believe uchiha jun is still here after all that, should have him banned back then, grrr. . .


----------



## The Scenester (May 14, 2005)

Who performed a search this time hence messing up the database again?


----------



## mow (May 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Flaming would be more along the lines of "You stupid turdbag, crawl back to the weasel anal cavity you came from and bathe in mammalian faeces!"



LOL occa XD


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

What sort of Hanatarou pic should I draw? should he be doing something special?


----------



## ninamori (May 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Monny, that definitely wasn't a flame - that was a just a dry, sarcastic remark  Flaming would be more along the lines of "You stupid turdbag, crawl back to the weasel anal cavity you came from and bathe in mammalian faeces!"


XD

*is full of dry sarcastic remarks*

I guess I've never actually flamed before. XDDDD


New ava > Old one? =O


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2005)

Have you ever listened to Pride and Glory by Daisuke Ishiwatari, Koh-Ichi?


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

I have a friend called Daisuke.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Daisuke Jigen? ^_^


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

Daisuke Watnabe.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

Richie said:
			
		

> What sort of Hanatarou pic should I draw? should he be doing something special?


I have no idea really, just make sure that adorable clueless expression is there XD Maybe you can draw him watering a flower patch or something, seems like something he would do XD



			
				PL said:
			
		

> New ava > Old one? =O


Definitely! It's cuter - the older one was rather ... hostile 



			
				Lord of D said:
			
		

> Have you ever listened to Pride and Glory by Daisuke Ishiwatari, Koh-Ichi?


Nope, what sort of music is it? I've heard Zakk Wylde's Pride  & Glory though =P


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2005)

It's rock XD Daisuke Ishiwatari is the guy who did the songs for the game Guilty Gear XX, I suggest you listen to it. I can PM you a link to some songs, if you'd like ;D


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

I'll see what I can do ^_^


----------



## metronomy (May 14, 2005)

Ever heard of The Libertines?


----------



## ninamori (May 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Definitely! It's cuter - the older one was rather ... hostile


XD

Hostile is awesome. But cute is cute... And yeah. XD

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

yeh your older 1 more fits me X]
*snuggles wify* im going to bed, u coming 2? 
*tucks in vashy*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Ever heard of The Libertines?




I have ^_^ My friend never shut up about them, and now he lives in spain =O

I wonder if he met El Jackal yet?


----------



## The Scenester (May 14, 2005)

Hey Occa. XD

what do you -really- think of me? o_.


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

TScenester said:
			
		

> Hey Occa. XD
> 
> what do you -really- think of me? o_.


we both think you terribly suck 
*hugs the goth boy*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 14, 2005)

Hi, occa-chan!!
BTW, I submitted my Translations request to Arcanis, like you said.
He's OK'd the idea, and I'll be helping out the Spanish Translations.
Thanks for the help, Mel-chan


----------



## ninamori (May 14, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh your older 1 more fits me X]


Har har, Celly's sho 3vil.

xD


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Scen Chan said:
			
		

> Hey Occa. XD
> 
> what do you -really- think of me? o_.



are you feeling insecure cause of what I said on AIM?


----------



## The Scenester (May 14, 2005)

Awww.... ;[


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

awwww poor scen 

*gives scen a huggle*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 14, 2005)

Lord of D said:
			
		

> It's rock XD Daisuke Ishiwatari is the guy who did the songs for the game Guilty Gear XX, I suggest you listen to it. I can PM you a link to some songs, if you'd like ;D


I'm game! PM away :



			
				FaM said:
			
		

> Ever heard of The Libertines?


Yup, they're alright - though not among my favourite indie/lo-fi bands.



			
				Scen said:
			
		

> what do you -really- think of me? o_.


You can be a bit strange  But ultimately you're alright. Your position as Orochimaru baka is still secure.  |\^___^/| 



			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> *snuggles wify* im going to bed, u coming 2?
> *tucks in vashy*


XD Poor Vashy, he has the worst e-parents ever. *joins Celly* (No seriously, I need to get my arse off this place and go do some stuff for Shannaro! XD) 

Speaking of Shan!, I'm glad to hear Spanish Shannaro! worked out for you chacha ^____^ Good luck w/ the project. *enjoys Monny's new, kawaii, friendly avatar*


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2005)

Sent j00 t3h link ^-^


----------



## Zerolok (May 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Those things really don't matter so much. Screw all that crap


YAY!  I win : 
Anyway, do you know any good tutorials on how to cook?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 14, 2005)

Do you wanna join the new vash fc? =O


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2005)

@Occa Have you listened to Daisuke yet? ^-^


----------



## mow (May 15, 2005)

occa 

Top 20 Greatest bands of all time (Round One) 

Please nominatee


----------



## ninamori (May 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> occa
> 
> Top 20 Greatest bands of all time (Round One)
> 
> Please nominatee


MOEMOEMOEMOE!

Get yer ass in the Beck FC. It's dying, we have TWO traitors that are saying that the Beck FC is dying and switched over the the Chocobo FC, and... Well... It's DYING!!!! D=

Only the Left Hand Man can save us now!!!!

T_________________T


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 15, 2005)

Hey, I nearly finished hanatarou, want me to do some RenjiXByakuya next?


----------



## mow (May 15, 2005)

PL-Hime said:
			
		

> MOEMOEMOEMOE!
> 
> Get yer ass in the Beck FC. It's dying, we have TWO traitors that are saying that the Beck FC is dying and switched over the the Chocobo FC, and... Well... It's DYING!!!! D=
> 
> ...



already there dear XD


----------



## ninamori (May 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> already there dear XD


Good, good.

I can't believe KOYUKI of all people betrayed us. *shakes head*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 15, 2005)

me join, even though not a beck fan ^_^


EDIT: Heres my Hanatarou, the scan quality is real poor, I'll try to re scan it later, its also kinda boring... it sucks really 



I quite liked drawing him though.. I'm gonna do more ^_^


----------



## Aman (May 15, 2005)

I just wanna say one thing... Occa, i love you. *blushes*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 15, 2005)

I have to o for a few days... maybe weeks... I'll draw some more piccies while I'm away

send me emails of things you think I'd draw well please

my email is toadsennin@yahoo.co.uk

thats also my msn btw

bye bye Occa san


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD Poor Vashy, he has the worst e-parents ever. *joins Celly* (No seriously, I need to get my arse off this place and go do some stuff for Shannaro! XD)


XD nah we're alright parents, we just abuse him all the time :xp


----------



## metronomy (May 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yup, they're alright - though not among my favourite indie/lo-fi bands.



Hehe. I personally love them to bits. It's just wierd, i remember 4 years ago watching them playing in some dingy pub in London when no one new there name. And now, there generally known across the world now. =O
Bit like Bloc Party too. >.<

Question Time. Whats your view on the Australian immigration policy?


----------



## Blue (May 15, 2005)

OH MY GOD get out of my seme's fanclub, you rancid amalgamation of spamtacular prostitutes!

*jealous uke steals seme away for a romantic getaway somewhere or another*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 15, 2005)

Zero said:
			
		

> Anyway, do you know any good tutorials on how to cook?


Nuuu, I'm a mediocre cook at best. Microwaves and grills are my best friends XD


			
				LoD said:
			
		

> @Occa Have you listened to Daisuke yet? ^-^


Yesh, twice! |\^___^/| Haven't listened to the OSTs enough to have them really grow on me, but so far Suck a Sage from OST I really stands out.



			
				Richie said:
			
		

> Do you wanna join the new vash fc? =O
> I will once I get around to finding it.
> 
> Heres my Hanatarou, the scan quality is real poor, I'll try to re scan it later, its also kinda boring... it sucks really
> ...





			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> I just wanna say one thing... Occa, i love you. *blushes*


I heart you too <( ^___^ )>



			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> XD nah we're alright parents, we just abuse him all the time


No wonder he's always such a meanie - acting out indeed  



			
				FaM said:
			
		

> Question Time. Whats your view on the Australian immigration policy?


I'm going to take a simplistic view and say - the new tighter restrictions suck, "they" really ought not to be so paranoid about immigrants overrunning the country, immigrants contribute more to the economy and fill in labour niches otherwise unappealing to "natives" more than they "contribute" to crime, taking away job opportunities and whatever other tosh they flap their parliamentary e-gums off about.

And discovering musicians before they make it big rocks =D I was listening to John Mayer back when fans had to order his cd off his website personally XD And all of a sudden John Mayer is now pop. Yare yare ... XD

moe, I'll chime in at the bands thread after I get a bunch of stuff done ^____^

*is stolen away by jealous uke* XD XD


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD get out of my seme's fanclub, you rancid amalgamation of spamtacular prostitutes!
> 
> *jealous uke steals seme away for a romantic getaway somewhere or another*


i agree, to many lurking scumbags in here =|


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2005)

Listened to Calm Passion and Pride and Glory, too? XD


----------



## Zerolok (May 15, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD get out of my seme's fanclub, you rancid amalgamation of spamtacular prostitutes!
> 
> *jealous uke steals seme away for a romantic getaway somewhere or another*


Make me   
You have to learn how to share sometime kid.


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Make me
> You have to learn how to share sometime *kid*.


stealing my lines eh? = \


----------



## metronomy (May 15, 2005)

Shocking. New NF Rule: 
Thou shall not speak to seme, or post/view in any thread that previous mentioned person has posted in. Also, whilst said person is online, you are not aloud to be anywhere near your computer. Breaking this rule, will result in a life time ban, and death by asphyxiation.

Jealousy can be a wonderful thing sometime.


----------



## Blue (May 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i agree, to many lurking scumbags in here =|



I wouldn't of put it quite that harshly ^__^;;



> Jealousy can be a wonderful thing sometime.



Indeedy! 

I wasn't being serious, by the way. More love for *my *occa=win.


----------



## Zerolok (May 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stealing my lines eh? = \


So you forgot the times long ago when I used to call you Dion kid eh?


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2005)

Way to pwn, Zero ^-^ You make Vector Man and Woman proud! xO


----------



## ninamori (May 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stealing my lines eh? = \


Did he call you kid first? In like... January?

*attempts to bring back memories of times long past*


----------



## Zerolok (May 15, 2005)

lol, I completely forgot about the vector people XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2005)

Shame On You Xd


----------



## metronomy (May 15, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I wasn't being serious, by the way. More love for *my *occa=win.



Hehe. I know.



			
				Occa said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a simplistic view and say - the new tighter restrictions suck, "they" really ought not to be so paranoid about immigrants overrunning the country, immigrants contribute more to the economy and fill in labour niches otherwise unappealing to "natives" more than they "contribute" to crime, taking away job opportunities and whatever other tosh they flap their parliamentary e-gums off about.



:blackgai


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

lol, u pathetic zero fanboys. . 


			
				Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> So you forgot the times long ago when I used to call you Dion kid eh?


u called me dion  i called u kid, u flipped out from that so i just flipped out from dion, then u started to rip my lines with dion kid, think we just needed a losy reason to hate eachother, but that was all past   
your fanboys are being dumb btw?




> I wouldn't of put it quite that harshly ^__^;;


my avi displayes my harshness >D


----------



## Zerolok (May 15, 2005)

Fanboys :rofl  Thats a good one   Ah yeah, but at least there was lots of drama and fun then.  But I think I like the nice cool calm now


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Fanboys :rofl  Thats a good one   Ah yeah, but at least there was lots of drama and fun then.  But I think I like the nice cool calm now


lol, KK- hey im elmo XD


----------



## Zerolok (May 15, 2005)

Did he really say that though? :rofl


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Did he really say that though? :rofl


nah, but it did fit into the context overwhole. .


----------



## Zerolok (May 15, 2005)

lol, all i remember is him getting really really pissed all the time.  One time i cursed him off and made about 20 posts in a row XP  Glad that's over for, and I can even hold a normal convo with him.  Blargh, its so nice out, we are going to reopen our pool tommorow


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> lol, all i remember is him getting really really pissed all the time.  One time i cursed him off and made about 20 posts in a row XP  Glad that's over for, and I can even hold a normal convo with him.  Blargh, its so nice out, we are going to reopen our pool tommorow


yeh daily's the wheater is nice also here, but last night there was a very loud thunder, every1 went like WTF??!?!


@ wify - got any FF lulu fanart??


----------



## mow (May 16, 2005)

*Enters FC and begins singing prasies of occa/God*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 16, 2005)

me at work for short while on internet

here

hanatarou FC, join it? =O


----------



## Procyon (May 16, 2005)

Occa, how's it going?

You should look at Demon Fox's signature, then show him your Sasuke thing. XD


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Occa, how tall are you? (or is that, like weight or age, not a question to ask girls?)


not a question @ petite girls u son of a. . .


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2005)

Just be blunt, tis more fun that way. :blackgai


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> not a question @ petite girls u son of a. . .


Okay.  :amazed 
*Withdrawls question*

And I'm not on the list.  :sad


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2005)

I don't think it would bother girls, unless they're ridiculously short or tall. I'm just a tad unconfortable with my height, but it wouldn't really bother me unless I was over 6 feet.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 17, 2005)

I hope I never get fat.


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> I hope I never get fat.


I also hope that you never get fat. I don't want the meat to be too rough. =/


----------



## metronomy (May 18, 2005)

Would you like some barbecued Dave?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 18, 2005)

celly<3 said:
			
		

> @ wify - got any FF lulu fanart??


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 18, 2005)

*huggles wifey for being protective over relative petiteness* =3

Doesn't really bother me though - I'm 5 5", a little petite by Western norms, but tall by Asian standards.

And yes FaM, Barbecued Dave looks gooooood :


----------



## metronomy (May 18, 2005)

It's all about the DaveXDave action.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 18, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> It's all about the DaveXDave action.



However...............(check bottom of my sig for FAM's details)


----------



## metronomy (May 18, 2005)

LoL. Fiona loves ManxMan action. For this, she would certainly Yes. Plus, i control Fiona anyway, she can't tell me what to do.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 18, 2005)

FaM, you're a Dave too? Even more awesome. DavexDave sounds so wrongly good : And ... why does Fiona say NO!!! ? o__O


----------



## Sayo (May 18, 2005)

lol occa, nice pics unfortunatly i had them all, execpt the first 1, very nice =D


----------



## metronomy (May 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> FaM, you're a Dave too? Even more awesome. DavexDave sounds so wrongly good : And ... why does Fiona say NO!!! ? o__O



Ossu. I be a Dave too   . Fiona can be a real bitch sometimes.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 18, 2005)

XD Well, you're an FF fan and I'm not, plus I just googled them, so ... XD I sowwy wifey, I'll let you know if I see any less common ones 

FaM/Dave/Fiona-pecked, is Fiona your other (bitchier) half? :


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 18, 2005)

All this talk and I failed to say hi to occa-sama

Hi there, Mel-chan  

*guess I'm too late*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 18, 2005)

XD I'm still here  Just really groggy and drifting in and out of sleep @___@


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD I'm still here  Just really groggy and drifting in and out of sleep @___@



May I sing you a lullaby to get you to sleep??
I just hope the "Desperate Housewives" don't find out!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 18, 2005)

XD Sing away. I really ought to be asleep, but I'm still faffing about looking at Bleach fanart X___X;; Why the Desperate Housewives reference? (Teri Hatcher = still hot )


----------



## Blue (May 18, 2005)

Teri Hacher IS hot. Or was, I'm not sure. So's Dean Cain, which is why Lois and Clark is like my favorite Superman movie/show/whathaveyou EVER.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD Sing away. I really ought to be asleep, but I'm still faffing about looking at Bleach fanart X___X;; Why the Desperate Housewives reference? (Teri Hatcher = still hot )



Well, y'know, I was referring to Celly and Dani!!!!
I hope I can be your dear hubby, but I see that Chris-sama has you already!!!

At least, can I be the gardener-boy????


----------



## Sayo (May 18, 2005)

> XD Well, you're an FF fan and I'm not, plus I just googled them, so ... XD I sowwy wifey, I'll let you know if I see any less common ones


who said i was an FF fan, i just like the art :xp


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 18, 2005)

I agree with ya, Dani-sama
Teri Hatcher is still hot (on my opinion), but give me hot latina Eva Longoria any day.
Too bad she's taken by that Frenchman and San Antonio Spurs forward Tony Parker

Yesterday was Longoria's b-day FYI


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2005)

How many songs of the GGXX OST's have you listened to, Occa? ^-^


----------



## Zerolok (May 18, 2005)

How does the whole "summer" vacation work in the land down under?  Do you guys get a long break when its hot, or when its summer?


----------



## metronomy (May 19, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD Well, you're an FF fan and I'm not, plus I just googled them, so ... XD I sowwy wifey, I'll let you know if I see any less common ones
> 
> FaM/Dave/Fiona-pecked, is Fiona your other (bitchier) half? :



Fiona is a real person. She's one of my bestest friends, Celline once confused me for Fiona, and since then Fiona has turned into somewhat of a NF cult figure.
She really is not a bitch, she's one of the sweetest people ever.


----------



## Procyon (May 19, 2005)

Fiona...That reminds me of Shrek. Great movies, huh?


----------



## metronomy (May 19, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Fiona...That reminds me of Shrek. Great movies, huh?



Well, i can assure you that this Fiona doesn't turn into a giant green ogre when the sun goes down.... Though she can remind me of one sometimes.


----------



## lucky (May 19, 2005)

Teri Hatcher was so feisty in the superman series. :xp


But monica Belluci > all women.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 19, 2005)

cha-cha said:
			
		

> Well, y'know, I was referring to Celly and Dani!!!!
> I hope I can be your dear hubby, but I see that Chris-sama has you already!!!
> 
> At least, can I be the gardener-boy????


Yes you may, more casual help is always good :



			
				LoD said:
			
		

> How many songs of the GGXX OST's have you listened to, Occa? ^-^


I've listened to all the songs actually. I really like quite a few, but since I'm always doing 5 others things on the 'puter when I have music on I couldn't tell you which tracks they are to save my life, I just recognise by tune o__O;;



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> How does the whole "summer" vacation work in the land down under? Do you guys get a long break when its hot, or when its summer?


For uni we have a year end sem break over summer lasting about 3 months. So yeah, basically summer vacation for students ^____^

I totally loved Lois & Clark too  At the time I thought they were the hottest people ever. Then the series got canned, Dean Cain got fat and Teri Hatcher spiralled down into icky 2nd-rate roles and I totally forgot about both of them - only to be pleasantly reminded of Teri's hotness in Desperate Housewives. 

And Monica Bellucci _does_ >>>>> all women. If all other women dropped dead and I had to pick one to remain immortal for posterity, she would be Monica Bellucci without question.


----------



## Frito Bandito (May 19, 2005)

Good day ^____^

Do you like dem crispy chips?


----------



## Reznor (May 19, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I totally loved Lois & Clark too


 Agreed! 

Watch Smallville now?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 19, 2005)

Frito said:
			
		

> Do you like dem crispy chips?


Yes, they're wonderful in their all their salty, bloat-inducing goodness. And even though I've not met you before, I feel a sense of deja vu :



			
				rez said:
			
		

> Watch Smallville now?


Nope, I think it's awful. The only thing which would compel me to watch it is Kristin Kreuk's overwhelming hotness.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 19, 2005)

whats the point?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 19, 2005)

What's the issue?


----------



## lucky (May 19, 2005)

tom welling as supes vs. dean cain as supes.


----------



## Sayo (May 19, 2005)

> whats the point?





			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> What's the issue?


wassup?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 19, 2005)

Nothing much, just working on ch260 

... @__@ >___>;;

Dean Cain supes > Tom Welling supes. But Dean Cain the suxxorz now. Tonton knows what happened to him.


----------



## Frito Bandito (May 19, 2005)

I like deja-vues. I just wish I could remember them better 

*gives occasunialutopia some crispy chips*


----------



## Zerolok (May 19, 2005)

May I please devour Frito Bandito?


----------



## Reznor (May 19, 2005)

Zerolok the BlackHeart said:
			
		

> May I please devour Frito Bandito?



 Occa! Don't let him do it!


----------



## Frito Bandito (May 19, 2005)

Please don't kill me. I just arrived here :sad


----------



## Zerolok (May 20, 2005)

I... hunger...for....FRITOS!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 20, 2005)

Fight fight fight fight fight predate!  (Go, Zero, eat him! )


----------



## Reznor (May 20, 2005)

Fight back Frito! I believe in you!


----------



## Zerolok (May 20, 2005)

*Devours Fritos with delectable CheezeWhiz on top*  
Yeah, I win!!!


----------



## Reznor (May 20, 2005)

Zerolok the BlackHeart said:
			
		

> *Devours Fritos with delectable CheezeWhiz on top*
> Yeah, I win!!!


Turns Zero's Blackheart back towards the light.


----------



## Zerolok (May 20, 2005)

Too late, he's digested already   Cheesewhiz makes anything go down fast   And since occa's modship>yours, her ruling of devouring frito will still be carried on until someone of higher power interferes.


----------



## Reznor (May 20, 2005)

Zerolok the BlackHeart said:
			
		

> And since occa's modship>yours,


 but.. but... I'm the scary jailkeeper ing


----------



## Zerolok (May 20, 2005)

lol, you cant keep me behind bars XD I can easily reproduce myself via asexual reproduction, then reforming on the main site....


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 20, 2005)

Speaking of jail. I almost had my neighbor and his g/f arrested for real just a moment ago


----------



## Reznor (May 20, 2005)

Zerolok the BlackHeart said:
			
		

> lol, you cant keep me behind bars XD I can easily reproduce myself via asexual reproduction, then reforming on the main site....



You'll run out of verificatioin-email addresses and variants of your name eventually 


			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Speaking of jail. I almost had my neighbor and his g/f arrested for real just a moment ago


Yes, you mentioned that in another threas; I read most of it


----------



## Zerolok (May 21, 2005)

Nope, I have 5 active accounts on Gmail, and each have 50 invites.  This is never minding the ones i dont use


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 21, 2005)

Mario, wtf did you do to almost get your neighbour and his girl arrested? XD

*loves the Zero for devouring Frito* :


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Mario, wtf did you do to almost get your neighbour and his girl arrested? XD



Eep. You said my real name, I'll have to kill you

j/k  
(I know Chris will kill me, but I'll take my chances)

Long story short, Mel-chan
Anyways, my neighbour and his g/f were making "noise", my nephew heard it all, I called the cops, the officer gave them a stiff warning.
However, the officer told them if that happens again, my neighbor will get arrested for indecent behavior.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 21, 2005)

Nuuuuu, you spoiled their happy time! Shame on you! =O But they must have been disgustingly loud to be overheard though ... =____=;;


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2005)

Seriously, when my neighbors call the police because of my late-night activities (not _those_ kind of activities, thanks) my first inclination is to wake up the next morning and shoot them dead. There is nothing worse then a cop-happy neighbor. You'd be surprised (or not) how much fun I've had ruined by them.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Nuuuuu, you spoiled their happy time! Shame on you! =O But they must have been disgustingly loud to be overheard though ... =____=;;



Well, my 13 year old nephew overheard the loud moans, and I was a weee bit jealous. Last thing I needed to sum up my week of hell was that, and as sure as hell I wouldn't want my nephew to be somewhat scarred

Anyways, before I go to bed, you have a MSN address???


----------



## Frito Bandito (May 21, 2005)

Oi. I've noticed I've been digested allready. Too bad. 
Some crispy chips will solve the problem I suppose XD


----------



## metronomy (May 21, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> my neighbour and his g/f were making "noise", my nephew heard it all, I called the cops, the officer gave them a *stiff warning*. However, the officer told them if that happens again, my neighbor will get arrested for indecent behavior.



Wtf.


----------



## Frito Bandito (May 21, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Wtf.


It's naru cha cha. Best not to question and just nod.:darn


----------



## metronomy (May 21, 2005)

Frito Bandito said:
			
		

> It's naru cha cha. Best not to question and just nod.:darn



Shut up Frito, or i will give you a stiff warning.


----------



## Frito Bandito (May 21, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Shut up Frito, or i will give you a stiff warning.



Make me


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2005)

Me thinks it's time to bump Mel-chan's FC


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 22, 2005)

Oh dear god. I have like the worst. headache. ever. Where's the Panadol....


----------



## mow (May 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Oh dear god. I have like the worst. headache. ever. Where's the Panadol....



occa =[ , hope you find it ^.^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 22, 2005)

I hope you die of your headache and reincarnate as my teddybear!! *crushglompage*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Oh dear god. I have like the worst. headache. ever. Where's the Panadol....



Have some Advil, it works faster and better.

Feel better


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 22, 2005)

^______^  s everyone back XD *still yet to crawl off for Panadol, no Advil handy T____T *


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2005)

Water alone might help. And a bit of rest.

Food, if you need it.


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2005)

I find a quick shower helps out


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 22, 2005)

Took Panadol. With tea. Switched off MSN to reduce one annoyance. Chin on table, back-right bit of head hurts like hell still. BOewqeQIEBWiBUWIQbewuqie


----------



## The Scenester (May 22, 2005)

Zomfg I <3 your new ava Occa O; It's awesome 

- Have you seen my pic at the membpicthread. >_> What do you think? O=


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^______^  s everyone back XD *still yet to crawl off for Panadol, no Advil handy T____T *



Oh, hope you get better.
Speaking of, could you PM me your MSN address??
I swear I'll keep it a secret

BTW, I love your new avy.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the av compliments guys ^_____^ Naruto and Sasuke's complex friendship is my favourite thing about the series - so yeah ... decided it was time to stop parodying poor Sasuke and give 'im sum love.

I've not looked at the pic thread yet Scen (I hardly look at the Ichiraku pic thread actually ), but I'll stop in a bit. Mario, I'll PM you my MSN - but know beforehand that # I haaaate instant messenger progs so I tend to not use them to chat (more for "necessary communication" purposes) #2 I'm always distracted w/ multiple things so I give the slowest replies =___=;;


----------



## Procyon (May 22, 2005)

Hi Occa, long time no see...How are you doing?


----------



## The Scenester (May 22, 2005)

I harr msn > It messed up my pc :xp
Get aim then


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2005)

Thankee, Mel-chan 
and I really hope you get better

Don't worry, I too hate the progs, and I know you're busy, but I hope we'll try to have a personal convo soon enough.


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2005)

It's already been said, but I, too like your avatar.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 22, 2005)

Giro said:
			
		

> Hi Occa, long time no see...How are you doing?


Hey Giro ^_____^ Well, if you read up a few posts, you'll see I have a really, really bad headache = not good, so yeah. Waiting for Panadol to take effect 

Scen, I installed AIM a while ago but for some reason it refuses to work on my laptop, so yeah XD And thanks for understanding Mario, if there's any day where I don't feel like chatting, this is it 

p.s. Thanks rez ^_____^


----------



## Procyon (May 22, 2005)

Aww...I had the worst head-ache of my life back in early Febuary or January...Never been able to think the same way since..It was so terrible...I hope you feel better lots...Now SLEEP! SLEEP NOW! 

Anyway, I must be off for now...Hope things are well for all, and you feel better Mel. And hi, Rez!!! :


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2005)

A page from a manga chapter I just sent occa (altered slightly)



Now GET LOST!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> A page from a manga chapter I just sent occa (altered slightly)
> 
> 
> 
> Now GET LOST!



LMFAO

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Now GET LOST!


*Gets lost*
:'( get better soon :'(​


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 23, 2005)

My uke is a rather jealous one, she is. I still loff you guys tho, I just love the uke most


----------



## Procyon (May 23, 2005)

Aww...How is Occa doing today?
And I'm happy that I'm wuved. <3


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2005)

sticky thread

can this be on the General Discussion Thread???


----------



## Askani (May 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yes please :
> 
> Zero, I'll add you to the list myself, Askani (@owner) seems to have gone AWOL again XD Any of you who requested to join lately but still aren't on the list, just holler here and me or uke will tack you on - I really don't want to go through all the back pages
> 
> *gropes Celly as per usual* |\^___^/|



:Sigh: mel, i would never go AWOL on you. I just had my last day of high school + prom + my aunt's CRAAAAZY wedding. Crucifying is not a necessary procedure at this point   . My graduation is on thursday, so after that, you will have Mike at full dosage (could be a good thing or bad thing...you choose). 
P.S. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllll! Hi.


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2005)

I was bored.


----------



## mow (May 23, 2005)

What a charming banner for the bot-bot XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 23, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I was bored.



Wish I could save that one, but I need to respect the Dani x Mel pairing

Speaking of.....Dani, you were talking of a occa x Blue FC, you mind if I start that???
Then again, I shall need Mel's permission and yours


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2005)

Haha, that would be awesome. XD

I'm not sure if she would appriciate that tho   

Please do find out, tho.  :


----------



## Shunsui (May 23, 2005)

if there is a blue x occa FC, there will be an NNxPL fc. They're both not FC material, or too kosher with the no-member-fc rule, so why not just put em in our sigs and pretend they exist? ^^


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2005)

s

I'd need a banner though


----------



## mow (May 23, 2005)

I'll use the Tsuanda and Shiznue pic I posted a while back to make a banner if you want me too Dani . But bare in mind, Gfx n00b here ^.^"


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 23, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> s
> 
> I'd need a banner though



I wish I could help, but my photoshop is down.
And even if it did, I couldn't use real pics, that would be violation of privacy.

@ Shunsui, if someone does start the NN x PL FC, then Reznor is the man to do it, then again, as I said, permission is needed.

**watches Miami and Detroit**
Holy hell, Miami lost 90-81.   
Me want Shaq in the Finals

@ moe; before you do a banner, I'll have to ask Mel-chan for permission, now that Dani-sama approved it, so it's a 50-50 chance


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2005)

I like it how everyone is using my occa banner  : 

Thank you Moe and Naru


----------



## mow (May 23, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> @ moe; before you do a banner, I'll have to ask Mel-chan for permission, now that Dani-sama approved it, so it's a 50-50 chance



Yeah I know , and anytime Dani.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 23, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> I like it how everyone is using my occa banner  :
> 
> Thank you Moe and Naru



Happy to help, Dani
*huggles Dani-chan*

I'm risking a beatdown from Mel-chan and Tri-State Area neighbor Chris
Anyways, call me Mario (-kun, -san, -sama, -chan), now that Mel does so now.


----------



## Reznor (May 24, 2005)

Is this communicating that Occa is just a peice of ass to you?  :amazed//


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 24, 2005)

Someone _*B*_etter post here, 
or _*U*_ will be
_*M*_aliciously 
*P*wned

**naru tries to get the pervertedness out of his mind**

Ah....er.....think damn it........Nuns, I mean....old nuns.....
come on, Mario's getting perverted again.....er,....animals.....er
....

_RENEE ZELLWEGER_

Whew, there; that was close.
Now, if Mel-chan does approve, I got 1st dibs on the FC ownership!!!!!

Though I need to know who's seme and who's uke.

***pervertness returns to Mario's mind***
AAAAAAHHHHH, BRB!!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 24, 2005)

XD. Appreciate the bump-no-jutsu, but I have to go in about 10 mins. Just saying hi, and an extra  for Askani (how'd the prom go? =O).


----------



## Norb (May 24, 2005)

*congratulates occa in this thread as well* ;D
btw i'm joining here too! >_< *ish ashamed he didn't join* >_<


----------



## Nono (May 25, 2005)

yes yes yes i'd like to join that's y i'm here


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

had to make an avi out of the 2 smexiest characters <333


----------



## Procyon (May 25, 2005)

Welcome Helen! Glad you're here with me.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 27, 2005)

well me back for a while, i draw a pic of Hinmori momo and yamada hanatarou for you, wanna see it?


----------



## tmmyc (May 27, 2005)

Stay safe Mel


----------



## Procyon (May 30, 2005)

Ehh? Where's Mel-chan?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2005)

XD. Getting pwned by Shannaro! 261 HQ, that's where. Still loff you all, special cotton candy loff for all new members XD Hopefully Askani will add you guys to the list ... or the co-owner @ the uke will =O

And yes Richie, I'd v much like to see your Hinamori and Hanatarou pieces <3 *eats Celly's ShuuheixRenji av* =3


----------



## Norb (May 31, 2005)

Melbourne misses Occa T_________T


----------



## MechaTC (May 31, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> Melbourne misses Occa T_________T


And the U.S. wants her =O


----------



## Norb (May 31, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> And the U.S. wants her =O


We're both missing someone precious now T___T
Malaysia took her back ing


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

So where is Mel now>? The US? (Hopeful)

Canada?

Venus?

The only location I can attach to you is NF...sometimes


----------



## Norb (May 31, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> So where is Mel now>? The US? (Hopeful)


*Malaysia* took her back
=/


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

Ah, didn't catch that the first time 

So far away! *Jkingler tries to reach his arm to Malaysia*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2005)

Watch that arm - jellyfish, ghosts of plastic bag-choked turtles and leaked sewage beckons in Malaysian waters. 

No seriously, damn country sucks. Its Entertainment Ministry banned Megadeth some years back citing "negative Satanic influences". Wahoo.


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

Well, if Malaysia gets on your nerves to bad, I am sure you could always shack up with KiNK. Just be sure to take lots of pics if that should come to pass 

What time is it over there, now?


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Well, if Malaysia gets on your nerves to bad, I am sure you could always shack up with KiNK. Just be sure to take lots of pics if that should come to pass
> 
> What time is it over there, now?



That is approxmately the best idea ever.

And uke and seme share the same time... minus an AM or PM in places. It's just after 4 both here and there.


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

Damn, I hate timezones!!! 

Separated by both time and space are Mel, myself, and most of my NF amigos (KiNK of course included )

I am going to bed. Much driving to do in appx. 5 hours 

G'nite all 

EDIT: Be sure to take al of those pictures! XD


----------



## metronomy (May 31, 2005)

Hi Joe. Erm night Joe..........


----------



## MechaTC (May 31, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> That is approxmately the best idea ever.
> 
> And uke and seme share the same time... minus an AM or PM in places. It's just after 4 both here and there.


Mortal Kombat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ing

*pulls out dani's spine*   
and it's over........


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

^Nooooo!  (Jkingler jumps to protect Mel before Mecha notices. It is actually his spine. Jkingler becomes the first mel-martyr)

'Nite, all!


----------



## MechaTC (May 31, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^Nooooo!  (Jkingler jumps to protect Mel before Mecha notices. It is actually his spine. Jkingler becomes the first mel-martyr)
> 
> 'Nite, all!


wut?   

You just sacrificed your spine to save...dani?   

Oh well, I'll do it the old fashioned way.
*kicks dani off mel's leg and starts smexing msian goddess*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2005)

*Extra e-bukkake goodness for Joe for becoming first Mel martyr =O* Night XD
  Manwhore and  's the uke  occa x KnK shacking up = WIN.


*note, things surrounded by or in the color dark orange have been reversed...XD

Allow me to repair that.


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2005)

Despite being nearly ex-verterbrated (Thank you JinK) I still get the smex. 

Remember kids, crime doesn't pay.


----------



## Norb (May 31, 2005)

*cuddles mel and dani*


----------



## MechaTC (May 31, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Despite being nearly ex-verterbrated (Thank you JinK) I still get the smex.
> 
> Remember kids, crime doesn't pay.


it pays if you get away with it 

*casts lvl 999999999999 pool filter replacement on jkingler*
*jkingler is now revived*
Pool boy strikes again ing
*flies away on magical pool skimmer*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 31, 2005)

I would like to join... I don't really know occa, but she seems awesome and some of her posts do make me chuckle, lol. A lot of people who's opinions I respect seem to love her as well, so I want to see what's going on


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

^^So I am the poolboy now? I thought that was AFI...

I would be more than happy to be a sexy plumber 

JinK/Plumber: Hello, ladies. I am here to lay some pipe 

:rofl

EDIT: ^You do well to come here. But sorry, no pipe for you! XD


----------



## MechaTC (May 31, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^^So I am the poolboy now? I thought that was AFI...
> 
> I would be more than happy to be a sexy plumber
> 
> ...


MechaTC = Pool Boy/Manwhore/Manslut
Toilet = Toilet/BH
Jkingler = ...I don't know  

*BAKABAKABAKA
BAKABAKABAKA!! >(*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2005)

What does that make me then???


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 31, 2005)

so I was told...I almost asked why no pipe...thought it was corncob pipe or sth XD somehow managed to completely miss the reference to what you said less than half an inch above it  so in that case, thank god >_<

that was to jkingler. apparently there was a posting spree in the previously sleeping thread as soon as I got the chance to reply, lol


----------



## tmmyc (May 31, 2005)

I never knew what "yaoi" meant. After reading a couple of occa's posts, I now know. You've corrupted me, Mel!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 1, 2005)

...aww...*runs from yaoi* 

it seems that everywhere I turn I am beset about on all sides by this stuff...I don't have a particular problem with it...I don't look at it, but I don't really care, I just wonder where this massive fascination with yaoi comes from. I would have never thought it was so loved had it not been for the forums.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 1, 2005)

Yaoi is good. Embrace the yaoi. Yaoi permeates the air. Yaoi is in all of us. 

Welcome ITO (tmmyc, I can direct you to some really good yaoi fics on ffnet :) ^____^


----------



## Norb (Jun 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yaoi is good. Embrace the yaoi. Yaoi permeates the air. Yaoi is in all of us.


:
I luff yaoi as long as it doesn't get to graphical XD


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 1, 2005)

what the eff is with the large and purple bakabakabaka etc...?


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> tmmyc, I can direct you to some really good yaoi fics on ffnet )


Remember that scream that Sasuke let out after Itachi Mangekyou'd his brain? Yeah, that's what I'm doing right now. Evil yaoi, guh....


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 1, 2005)

Occa is back? yay! Ask Hyuuga Tanoshi if you wanna see my latest yaoi pic, 

SasukeXNeji


----------



## jkingler (Jun 1, 2005)

Mecha: I wanna be the plumber! ing

My pr0n name is Kell Wheatstone--so whatever profession Occa decides that sounds like (besides porn star--duh) is what I will be. Sound fair? 

@Joke misser/Itachi: Laying the pipe is like doing the horizontal hula, if you catch my drift


----------



## Jordy (Jun 1, 2005)

what the hell, what the hell? Im not even in Mel's FC :| Gotta join this one.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmmm. . . Hey occa.  How you've been lately?  Just flying by to say hello.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 1, 2005)

Occa's back??

I wanna ask her this:
How was your trip, Mel-chan???

and thank God you're back, Dani-chan's been crying foul since you left


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2005)

> what the eff is with the large and purple bakabakabaka etc...?


If fits you, no?



			
				Jordy said:
			
		

> what the hell, what the hell? Im not even in Mel's FC :| Gotta join this one.



You don't deserve to be. Get out. *beats Jordy with the uke stick*



> Occa's back??


She's been back. *Beats Naru with the uke stick*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> She's been back. *Beats Naru with the uke stick*



Oww, owww, owww.

I hope you ain't upset cause the Heat lost last night.
Oww, oww, ....**gets spanked** ooooooooh!!!!!


----------



## Jordy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> You don't deserve to be. Get out. *beats Jordy with the uke stick*



aaaaaaah *runs* don't hit me dani, don't hit me   

*runs of to shannaro forum to poke dani in staff lounge*





ps;

do look at the forum dani


----------



## jkingler (Jun 1, 2005)

Heat lost? Hell yeah! Damn Shaq, the damn defector. 

First he was on the Magic, who I loved even though they weren't my Lakers. He left and they fell apart. 

Then he was on my Lakers! Glory, glory hallelujah! They won championships. Hooray. They didn't win one season, and Kobe is a rapist now. So he leaves and the Lakers are falling apart! 

Damn Shaq! Damn him to hell! ing

Unless Mel likes Shaq. Then I will only damn him to have STDs. No hell necessary


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> If fits you, no?


no


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2005)

Occa!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 1, 2005)

no?


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> no?


NO!! ing

Edit: get yourself an avatar !!!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## jkingler (Jun 1, 2005)

Great avy...


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 2, 2005)

Haven't joined this simply because I hadn't joined any of the other member fanclubs, but since that's changed now, I absolutely have to join the FC for my beloved twin/wife/other self.   Lurve t3h 0cc4.



			
				Occa said:
			
		

> (tmmyc, I can direct you to some really good yaoi fics on ffnet :)


Direct me to them?  Please?  XD  In return, I can direct you to my current fave:



Technically it's not even shounen-ai yet (  ), but it's oh-so-good.  I'm kind of in love with it at the moment.

But anyway, back to Mel-loff. <3


----------



## jkingler (Jun 2, 2005)

Much me-loff from me. But where is she? She never decided upon my official vocation 

O well, better luck tomorrow, then!

P.S. Some yaoi-ish fan art to get Mel's attention


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yaoi is good. Embrace the yaoi. Yaoi permeates the air. Yaoi is in all of us.
> 
> Welcome ITO (tmmyc, I can direct you to some really good yaoi fics on ffnet :) ^____^



I think I will stay away from discussing the subject with you. I sense conversion skills that may be a match for my innate resistance and that is a conflict I have no desire to lose :/  Thanks for the welcome and ItO's fine, but Mike's m' name if you'd rather.

Horizontal hula is wonderful vernacular and one I am, regardless of the apparent density it took for me to miss the last one, fully capable of comprehending 

On a side-not, I also loved shaq with the magic...him and penny hardaway. Good stuff. Hate the lakers though, sry  I hate the nba anymore, really. college is the only way for me, basketball and football wise. The only thing that I ever watch an nba game for anymore is iverson. a tiny package of condensed heart-on-a-stick right there, lol/


----------



## Procyon (Jun 5, 2005)

Oooooooooooca!


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 12, 2005)

Harr. Surfing on dev art is always fun. Stumbled upon Kashi/Sasu while looking for gaara art o_O

Anyhow, thought I might share with you 



Enjoy ;D


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2005)

Occa! I haven't seen you in so long! Where are you? -_-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

Giro said:
			
		

> Occa! I haven't seen you in so long! Where are you? -_-


Offline-occupied and most of my onlineness of late has been taken up by Shannaro!, which should hopefully change soon. Thanks for being so persistent and stopping by to gimme a nudge regularly  (I don't think I posted in your tournament match-up, but I voted for you btw XD)

On to some rather old stuff:


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> My pr0n name is Kell Wheatstone--so whatever profession Occa decides that sounds like (besides porn star--duh) is what I will be. Sound fair?


_Wheat_stone, y'say? Then I bestow upon thee the official title of Bakerboy, because we all know you love kneading buns  - and some days, inserting sausages in said buns  (Oh god, I did not just write that =___=).



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> Unless Mel likes Shaq. Then I will only damn him to have STDs.


I've not felt strongly about basketball in 10 years. So ... yeah. I almost can't believe one of the very last of the "old school" is retiring (love ya, Reggie Miller).



			
				Zerolok said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . Hey occa. How you've been lately?


This was so long ago, but I can never leave a question unanswered XD Applied to now, I've been - preoccupied. Return to native country not as relaxing as I thought it would be - but it's probably self-inflicted, I guess I just don't know how relax. I miss your quirky vector sigs, are there not going to be any more? 



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> I wanna ask her this:
> How was your trip, Mel-chan???
> 
> and thank God you're back, Dani-chan's been crying foul since you left


Again, so long ago - but - it wasn't so much a trip, but a return. It was stressful, but hey, I'm here and kicking =O As for your "profession" - I don't quite know XD Any ideas?

And thanks for the yaoi fanart, Joe and Scen *insert dancing DA emoticon here which am too lazy to hotlink*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

Spec said:
			
		

> Direct me to them? Please? XD


This warrants a post by itself, otherwise my earlier post would be too friggin' long XD That, and my loff for Jules is like a bottomless pit of ... special Orochimaru hair condi ... er, nevermind.

Yaoi fics - first off, there's  (much love and credit to Mizura-chan for recommending her fics). The awesome yaoi fic would be  (ItaSasu though, which I'm definitely not a fan of, but I made an "exception" for her because Sintari is just an amazing, amazing writer). But it's not so much the yaoi, I strongly recommend reading her NejiHina fics actually - they're very beautifully rendered.

 (OroJirai), by . Again I recommend reading beyond my fic recommendation, she's a very stylish writer.

 (Yondaime x Kakashi, written pre-gaiden), by . I cannot emphasise how much I'm in love with the edgy and almost stream-of-consciousness approach in this fic.

, by . Hot, but not just hot. I really like the believable characterisation, which is a great welcome from all the OMGSasukeImSuddenlySoHornyIWanttoBangYouOhYesNarutoLet'sFuck nonsense yaoi fics.

Lastly, for those who _totally_ loff the smut -  by BeccaAmon. Best indulgently hot SasuNaru ever XD 

A couple for the non-yaoi fic appreciators:  (Kabuto-centric), by . There's a distinct poetry to her words - "Both of the jounin's hands rest atop it, docile beasts of murder sleeping at his sides." Wow, just wow. It's not often I find a worthwhile Kabuto fic, so I'm all the more appreciative of the author's decision to centre a fic on said character.  

 (Kakashi Sakura), by . The fic that cemented my love for this pairing ^____^



			
				Itachi the Omnipotent said:
			
		

> I think I will stay away from discussing the subject with you. I sense conversion skills that may be a match for my innate resistance and that is a conflict I have no desire to lose


*points to links above* >) And Mike will do nicely. 

And everyone, feel free to just call me Mel (or if you're used to occa, that will do wonderfully too).


----------



## Blue (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Ooh, I get to ask Occa self-serving questions again!



> Wheatstone, y'say? Then I bestow upon thee the official title of Bakerboy, because we all know you love kneading buns - and some days, inserting sausages in said buns  (Oh god, I did not just write that =___=).


I have never seen a Bakerboy in a pr0n0. Do they exist? Do you just watch better pr0n than me? Do you like baked goods?  :rofl

Also, I recently decided that since I modify images so regularly I might as well call it art. Since Warhol people have gotten away with worse. Anyways, would you be interested in seeing some of it? If so, check out the artists' gallery and my thread there (but not just mine-Destiny's and Clockwork's also come highly recommended by me :amazed).


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

<-- why Dani superroxxorz.



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> I have never seen a Bakerboy in a pr0n0. Do they exist? Do you just watch better pr0n than me? Do you like baked goods?


I have no frigging idea actually XD I've not watched much porno and the times I have I can honestly say it's definitely out of curiosity than wanting to get off XD (Watching not-so-attractive-to-me Japanese girl look like she was tortured rather than pleasured by vibrator ... ooo-er :S)

I don't like bread all that much, but I do like my pastries =O So yes, I like baked goods XD I'll check out your thread (and hopefully clockwork's, if I don't forget) in the Gallery soon - and I've seen Destiny's amazing art (even repped him for it I believe).


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

About my art:
here
More to come very soon. I am going to go scan things at my school today, if I actually leave the house (Summer vacations are sweet, even when you are 21 XD).

Well, even if you have seen Destiny's stuff before, he is always posting new stuff. What is the latest thing you've seen by him? 

He has an awesome Gaara, and a few PoT iPod themed pieces that rock my casbah like it's 1999 and the end of the world as I know it! And those are only from this week![/end fanboy rant]

Here are links to those since I know you are busy:
here
here
here
here
Bonus: Sakura
here
Another farily new thing:
here

And here is a link to an artist Destiny drools at. You must see this stuff!:
here

So, what do you think?

Hmm, maybe I should have provided links to my stuff and their stuff on different days, so there is less comparing great art to my art  

P.S. If you ever wanna see Clocky's art, just click the banner with the sweet dinosaurs and fender strats and stars and stuff. You can't miss it!


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

I got chased by a cow today.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Offline-occupied and most of my onlineness of late has been taken up by Shannaro!, which should hopefully change soon. Thanks for being so persistent and stopping by to gimme a nudge regularly  (I don't think I posted in your tournament match-up, but I voted for you btw XD)



Aww...Thanks so much Occa! 
I'm sorry about your offlineness. But when you're on more regularly, we'll all throw you a party or something.   Good luck on your business. You're doing good work ya'know. *Nods* Glompage from Giro.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 13, 2005)

*Spams fanclub*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> So, what do you think?


I've visited all the threads! Left remarks, even! =O



			
				FaM said:
			
		

> I got chased by a cow today.


More importantly, how did being chased by the cow make you _feel_?

*s Giro and beats rez half-to-death (not completely to death because we still need you for mod-related matters) with seme stick*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

How many sticks do you mods have? 

Do you share a few, like those rare conches from Lord of the Flies, or are they standard issue?

EDIT: More importantly: do you have replacements for after 'ing Rez's :moon?????


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

I think the seme and uke stick are pretty much it, umm. Best not abuse the crap out of each other, umm. (In Shannaro! 263: Trans Extra on Deidara's speech style )

We don't need replacements for the beating sticks. Even after rez. They're sturdier than Sunrider and Shika-sama's schlongs combined! 

^ Annnnd ... cue to go to bed =____=;; Ta guys XD


----------



## mow (Jun 13, 2005)

night mel  ^.^


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello, long time no see


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> More importantly, how did being chased by the cow make you _feel_?



Well, basically the cow stared at me, i stared back and went moo, and it started to walk towards me, so i thought i'd make a dash for it, being raped by a cow was not high on my to do list today.

Nitey nite mel.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

*pops back in for really the last post for the night/morning*

A hi for Zero (because I've not caught you lately ^___^), and now I'm really off. (It's nice to see something in your sig again, even if it's nonsensically irreverent XD)

But, p.s.


			
				moe said:
			
		

> night mel   ^.^


See moe? moe is one of the awesomest people to ever walk e-verse. Respekt moe or just die. (Thank you so much for trying at New Orleans again moe ing)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi, Mel-chan  
Later, Mel-chan 

**FYI, I organized the World Tournament, but still, Giro deserves some sort of credit**


----------



## mow (Jun 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *pops back in for really the last post for the night/morning*
> 
> A hi for Zero (because I've not caught you lately ^___^), and now I'm really off. (It's nice to see something in your sig again, even if it's nonsensically irreverent XD)
> 
> ...



Im still trying to figure out a way to go >_< , why doesnt he just gig in Baton Rogue? That loveable bastard ing

nighty dear


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> **FYI, I organized the World Tournament, but still, Giro deserves some sort of credit**


And yet, i don't. ing


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes, someone donated their sig to me, since I couldn't think of anything after that flying bird gif i made... Anyway, good night, good dreams, don't forget to brush and floss thoroughly, and remember to wash behind the ears.... Yeah, good night


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> And yet, i don't. ing



Don't worry, there will be another World Tournament coming up in September, before school semester begins.
Hope to see ya tomorrow, Mel-chan. Sweet dreams


----------



## Reznor (Jun 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *s Giro and beats rez half-to-death (not completely to death because we still need you for mod-related matters) with seme stick*


>.< D'oh! The seme stick!

*unspams occa's fc*


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Don't worry, there will be another World Tournament coming up in September, before school semester begins.


Bah, don't enter me for that >.<. I don't really care, i have not even voted for anyone in this one yet. 
Anyway, i'm going to go bed. Nighty nite.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2005)

Nighty night, FAM.
**still can't believe I missed Mel-chan in a matter of minutes**

I wanted to tell her of my weekend stay in the Netherlands, and to listen her vacation stories as well


----------



## Reznor (Jun 13, 2005)

Question about the seme stick:

Is it a stick with which a seme is beaten, one which turns the beatee into a seme or pne which is weilded by a seme?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 14, 2005)

BUMP Mel-chan's FC, because we all love her


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Question about the seme stick:
> 
> Is it a stick with which a seme is beaten, one which turns the beatee into a seme or pne which is weilded by a seme?



Like an uke stick, the seme stick is weilded by the seme. 

While the uke stick is generally only used in the defense of the seme, the seme stick can and is applied at will.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Like an uke stick, the seme stick is weilded by the seme.
> 
> While the uke stick is generally only used in the defense of the seme, the seme stick can and is applied at will.


So can I get a Uke Stick!!!1!   
I haven't laughed at my post in a while XD​


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 14, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> So can I get a Uke Stick!!!1!
> I haven't laughed at my post in a while XD​


That means I can hit you anytime I want, though.

 :spank


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I think the seme and uke stick are pretty much it, umm. Best not abuse the crap out of each other, umm. (In Shannaro! 263: Trans Extra on Deidara's speech style )
> 
> We don't need replacements for the beating sticks. Even after rez. They're sturdier than Sunrider and Shika-sama's schlongs combined!
> 
> ^ Annnnd ... cue to go to bed =____=;; Ta guys XD


I don't know if you'd call it a _stick_, but the Pool Boy Skimmer came before the uke and seme sticks.  

Nappy time >.>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 14, 2005)

What about Gardener Boy's (reznor's) scissors???


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 14, 2005)

I want in.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> What about Gardener Boy's (reznor's) scissors???




Nothing compares in power to the twin sticks.

Which where the original implements, by the way.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Nothing compares in power to the twin sticks.
> 
> Which where the original implements, by the way.


SKIMMER DAMMIT!!!

*skims dani*

Edit: It pre-dates all use of "uke sticks" and "seme sticks" by at least two months.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

Not that I recall. 

At any rate, a skimmer is too weak an object to give birth to the maleficent uke stick shin-zanpakutou and the divine seme stick shin-zantetsuken.

*is insane*


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Not that I recall.
> 
> At any rate, a skimmer is too weak an object to give birth to the maleficent uke stick shin-zanpakutou and the divine seme stick shin-zantetsuken.
> 
> *is insane*


You wouldn't recall ing
*runs out of the room crying*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 14, 2005)

Uh oh. 
Tell me I didn't start the seme/uke/pool/gardener wars with weapons.

Then I choose, camouflage clothing, since Celly-sama nominated me as the spy-tard


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2005)

Occa...
You have Occas!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

Sticks in general do in fact predate pool skimmers. Trees have lost tree branches (sticks) for thousands, if not millions, of years.

Monkeys and apes, our alleged ancestors, have used sticks as tools to catch and eat ants since before the dawn of man, if you believe in evolution. They also hit things with such implements in order to assert dominance and establish hieratical relationships with each other (cited from 2001, A Space Oddysey).

Even if you are a creationist, and you believe that monkey and man were born in the same instant, you must admit that prehistoric man was around before the time of swimming pools. Our ancient forebears used sticks (clubs) to beat their significant others into submission and subsequently have coitus (read: buttsecks) with them. 

Thus, the seme stick has been around since long before the pool skimmer. The uke stick I am not so sure about 

Regardless, you lose to Dani, Mechs. You lose bad


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Sticks in general do in fact predate pool skimmers. Trees have lost tree branches (sticks) for thousands, if not millions, of years.
> 
> Monkeys and apes, our alleged ancestors, have used sticks as tools to catch and eat ants since before the dawn of man, if you believe in evolution. They also hit things with such implements in order to assert dominance and establish hieratical relationships with each other (cited from 2001, A Space Oddysey).
> 
> ...


No I don't *skims* >D

THE uke and seme sticks (the ones used here) didn't exist till a few weeks ago.

*skims kingler again*


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2005)

hmph, my music-pimpin'-to occa-stick owns the skimmer


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> hmph, my music pimpin' stick owns the skimmer


this skimmer revived you after you were killed moe :amazed

how can you say that about your savior ing


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, if we are talking about THOSE sticks, then I beat you all. 

People have been baking since paleolithic times, and they have always used either sticks or narrow stone tools to roll and knead grain. Thus, the predecessor to the rolling pin was born. 

Since I am Occa's newly appointed baker, my tool of choice predates yours. If we are talking about carbon-dating e-tools, I suppose you beat me there. In any event, my "tool" surely does pre-date yours, since I am 21 and you are not 

EDIT: *jkingler rolls your skimmer flat, gakki!*


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> this skimmer revived you after you were killed moe :amazed
> 
> how can you say that about your savior ing



..I totally forgot about that incident! >_<

gomen!!!


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Well, if we are talking about THOSE sticks, then I beat you all.
> 
> People have been baking since paleolithic times, and they have always used either sticks or narrow stone tools to roll and knead grain. Thus, the predecessor to the rolling pin was born.
> 
> Since I am Occa's newly appointed baker, my tool of choice predates yours. If we are talking about carbon-dating e-tools, I suppose you beat me there. In any event, my "tool" surely does pre-date yours, since I am 21 and you are not


I'm 48 dammit >(

can't stop laughing XD


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Since I am 21 and you are not



silence viagra poppin' old man =]


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

See my edit. Your skimmer is flat. And you are not 48. Why would someone lie about their age like that unless they were staking out little children?


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

This conversation has been the highlight of my week XD

Thanks for cheering me up kingler 

*still can't stop laughing*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

I am glad you know when you have met your match. But I think forks beats us all with his implement. He is the oldest male in this whole thread, I think. 

He may not be your father, but he is old enough to have impregnated your mother, and I think he just might try when he gets out of prison. Jail makes 'em horny, ya know.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I am glad you know when you have met your match. But I think forks beats us all with his implement. He is the oldest male in this whole thread, I think.
> 
> He may not be your father, but he is old enough to have impregnated your mother, and I think he just might try when he gets out of prison. Jail makes 'em horny, ya know.


OMG LOL

I'm quoting that XD


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2005)

people said:
			
		

> *Stuff about stick, scissors and skimmer


Maybe it is a rock, paper scissors relation?

And which do I get!!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

Rolling pins beat paper (already flat), scissors (can be flattened), and rocks, which suck when baking. You all lose all over again. A pity, too.

EDIT: Oh. My. GODDD!!!! I just saw the Fat Asian Kid in the first post XDDD

I realize I am laughing at a horribly old joke, but I was laughing so hard I cried at the Fat Legolas (T_T x XD = me scrolling through the link)

I repped Askani, even if I have never seen him/her around. That link SCREAMS "rep me or you suck," and I didn't want to suck, even if I do sometimes


----------



## Norb (Jun 15, 2005)

*comes out of nowhere*
*scribbles Norb X Occa*
*runs away before the Uke comes*


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

Two things need clarification, I think.

1. The uke stick is timeless and omnipotent. Skimmers, forks, music sticks, whatever, all crumple and die beneath it's might. It's powered my my love for my alluring, angelic seme, which is limitless.

2. Norb's funeral will be on Friday at 2PM, at the First Church of the Utopia.


----------



## Norb (Jun 15, 2005)

nuuuu
I dun wanna die ing
Is there any way to postpone my funeral by a century or so? =/

btw your avys are uber cute  renji x byakuya


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

Haha, I was just joshing. I only truly weild the uke stick when she's trying to finish up work at Shannaro and everyone's bothering her, or when I'm just randomly feeling insecure and take it out by roasting her friends aimlessly.

*feels insecure*  

 

Yeah, avvys v. v. cute, were Semegirl's idea and fanart. 

Okay, I sleep now. Is almost 5, I told myself I'd sleep at 1. =__=


----------



## Norb (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Haha, I was just joshing. I only truly weild the uke stick when she's trying to finish up work at Shannaro and everyone's bothering her, or when I'm just randomly feeling insecure and take it out by roasting her friends aimlessly.


But the uke stick is mighty and scary 



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> *feels insecure*


nuuuu..... fine ... you can use the uke stick on me... until you feel secure T__T





			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Yeah, avvys v. v. cute, were Semegirl's idea and fanart.
> 
> Okay, I sleep now. Is almost 5, I told myself I'd sleep at 1. =__=


 
Nites ...or rather good morning >_>


----------



## Procyon (Jun 15, 2005)

has antennaes. Do you have them too? Antennaes are kawaii. XD


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Okay, I sleep now. Is almost 5, I told myself I'd sleep at 1. =__=


Sleep at one = no crazy MSN chat!!!!! 

But you weren't talking in it, sooooo <.< >.>


----------



## Norb (Jun 15, 2005)

O.o


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

So.... I want a uke stick or a pool skimmer or a something


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

You get none of those things.

*jkingler uses his rolling pin to quash your dreams*


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You get none of those things.
> *jkingler uses his rolling pin to quash your dreams*


^This post makes me sad 
I'm getting tired of ended 
posts with the sad face XD​


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

Sad faces make me cry 

So I must smack you, in addition to squelching your ambitions.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Sad faces make me cry
> 
> So I must smack you, in addition to squelching your ambitions.


You are abusing that modsmack!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

Fine. If you don't like the modsmack, here is a f'dunk:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2005)

Edo Tensei

Here, revive!!!!


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 16, 2005)

EDIT: Answered with my own post


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> EDIT: Answered with my own post


EDIT: Silly Zero! XD


----------



## jkingler (Jun 17, 2005)

EDIT: I like Genma


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 17, 2005)

*And I like Genma too, but ultimately, Kakashi ...*

... a whole lot. A whole lot more 

Off to brother's bday dinner, just stopped by to say hi


----------



## jkingler (Jun 17, 2005)

I have something for you. I will PM it your way, I guess, if you are leaving


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2005)

Have fun occa ^.^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 18, 2005)

Edo, wareo.
I hope people come back here, otherwise, my bumps would've been for nothing


----------



## Reznor (Jun 18, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Edo, wareo.
> I hope people come back here, otherwise, my bumps would've been for nothing


*Bumps Naru*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 18, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> *Bumps Naru*



*Doesn't seem to bump rez, due to his judge-like powers*

And I thank all Dutch people in behalf of Chile, since it's Youth Soccer team helped us advance to the Rd. of 16
Then again, we play you next!!!!  We're screwed


----------



## jkingler (Jun 18, 2005)

At least you aren't playing a team of Hasselhoffs. You would stand no chance against his manly vigor and chest-fro. O_o


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 18, 2005)

OMFG.. The sigs XDDDDDDDDDD

Awesome


----------



## jkingler (Jun 18, 2005)

All in a day's work *jkingler wipes his glistening brow in slow motion. sweat sparkles as it flies past his soulful and lusty Hasselhoffian eyes.*


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 29, 2005)

bumping mel's fanclub.

*gropes mel*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 29, 2005)

<3 Mel


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Occas! Occa in a half-shell--bot-bot power!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Teenage Mutant Ninja Occas! Occa in a half-shell--bot-bot power!


XD


----------



## Utz (Jun 29, 2005)

Mel...loff her soo much!!! MY GODDESS!!!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 29, 2005)

*molests Utz and passes yaoi and yuri cookies to everyone*

*If you love me, vote KnK@Dani@my most beloved uke *points to sig* (sorry Joe ).*​
We should do this all heated American election-like


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2005)

Mel mel mel mel mel


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

Aww, Moe :-/ Your vote I understand, but your sig is just cruel ing


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 29, 2005)

moe is one of the best blokes around and acknowledges the inherent awesomeness of Dani. 'Tis all


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

Moe does rule. I embrace the beatings, because I love him anyways ing


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2005)

Joe I love you (in a non-yaoi way ) but Dani...Dani is just <3


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

Non-yaoi? 

The beatings just keep coming


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 29, 2005)

*expects sexual tension to explode and waits for yaoi smex of some form*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll vote for Joe!!!!

I love to go against the power... plus!

david hasslehoff <3


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Warning: yaoi explosion!!!_ 




Moe is the seme, because he hits me when I try to trade :rofl


----------



## Blue (Jun 29, 2005)

Loff for seme x 6 billion.

Loff for Moe x random superlarge number.

Pity loff for JinK. ^___^


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2005)

Occa! *Meger Glomps* 

How ya doin?

Gotta go to the doctor now, see ya in a little bit!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

> Pity loff for JinK. ^___^


Pity love? :sad...

Eh, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 29, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Occa! *Meger Glomps*
> 
> How ya doin?
> 
> Gotta go to the doctor now, see ya in a little bit!


 Matt XD Doctor? Are you unwell? I hope it's just a routine check-up ^___^

 *reaffirms already-obvious love for Dani* ​
I hope you're not taking this tourney thing too seriously Joe, we just thought it'd be fun to ham it up like it was an important election XD XD After all, Mario (naru-chacha) put so much work into it, might as well rev it up towards the end


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 29, 2005)

*loves himself xinfinity*

 that's right.  you heard me


----------



## KK (Jun 29, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *expects sexual tension to explode and waits for yaoi smex of some form*



*whips moe with endowingly large cockashiplushy*


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *whips moe with endowingly large cockashiplushy*



It never ceases to amaze me how you manage to reply to anyone post containing the word yaoi XD

*moe flashes..just for KK*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 29, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *reaffirms already-obvious love for Dani* ​
> I hope you're not taking this tourney thing too seriously Joe, we just thought it'd be fun to ham it up like it was an important election XD XD After all, Mario (naru-chacha) put so much work into it, might as well rev it up towards the end



Thanks for appreciating my work, Mel-chan. Not to mention you got my vote if there were a tie near the end of the polls.
When are you coming back full-time here, I miss ya  ing


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Matt XD Doctor? Are you unwell? I hope it's just a routine check-up ^___^



I'll PM you about it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 29, 2005)

Giro, I too hope it's only a check-up, and nothing serious.
Good luck, man


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2005)

Worry not Naru. I half explained things to you in IRC once.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 29, 2005)

Speaking of IRC, that waste of life Zerolok banned me for no reason whatsoever
Have someone else to unban me.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2005)

> I hope you're not taking this tourney thing too seriously Joe, we just thought it'd be fun to ham it up like it was an important election XD XD After all, Mario (naru-chacha) put so much work into it, might as well rev it up towards the end



Don't worry about me. I am taking it as serious as a person should take an online contest with no prize--serious enough to be competitive, but not serious enough to cry, however horribly it turns out 

jkingler: You wanna rev? Let's rev!
Occa: Ay! Dame mas gasolina!!! 
*jkingler throws another bun in Occa's oven :rofl*


----------



## Utz (Jun 30, 2005)

*VOTE FOR OCCA!! She needs your support! GO OCCA-CHAN!!!!* 

hikaru yuki


----------



## Blue (Jun 30, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *jkingler throws another bun in Occa's oven :rofl*



 

*Throws another load of buckshot in JinK's face* 

There goes the respect you earned from posting Allison Hannigan x S.M. Gellar.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 30, 2005)

There goes the respect you were getting for respecting the Buffy postage.

It was Willow and Tara, silly


----------



## Blue (Jun 30, 2005)

...

Ew. My bad.

Oh well, anything + Hannigan = uberhot.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 30, 2005)

Agreed. Ms. Hannigan has the nerdy-cute allure going for her. I have always had a bit of a thing for nerdy-cute girls


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 30, 2005)

Yay mel!!  

I definitely have the most fun when I talk to her ^_________^ //<3 for mel


----------



## Procyon (Jun 30, 2005)

Guys, I'm camping for the weekend. See ya Monday.


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2005)

Bye Giro, have a grand time mate =D

and occccaaaaaaaa


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 30, 2005)

Have fun Matt!  


*Spoiler*: _Wimbledon spoilers for those who actually care_ 



Maria lost to Venus. 

T________________T

Ah well, I'll be rooting for Venus in the finals 




*loves moemoe to death*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 30, 2005)

Ello ^__^ I'm back from oslo and the concert. I'm so happy, cause I managed with my uber senses to catch a janic gers plectra  It was so awesome, b33r and sweat everywhere XD 

Occa moe ^________^


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2005)

*loffs occa more* <3

toilet! What's up mate? Glad you had a blast at the concert :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 30, 2005)

BH!!!!! *flings yaoi secks doujins at toilet* Where the #@#$ have you beeeeen? XD 

*hypnotises moe* {{imagine ... you are ... having secks ... with Sam Beam ...}}


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2005)

/me just realized he never joined this.

 Joins!!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 30, 2005)

RAwrgnargarg!!! I've been everywhere! It's summer holiday and I have to ho-no-to 
-the-plow-yo. 

I don't really have so much time to post here ing. And when I'm logged on I don't know where to post -____-

Anyways *luff*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 30, 2005)

"ho-no-to-the-plow-yo"? Speak English, baka 

*Thanks Gooba for joining and offers KakaIru doujin in appreciation* 

The member list hasn't been updated in quite a while, Askani has been busy and Dani is always busy for obvious reasons - I'll just add Gooba and one day when I have time to kill I'll look through all the spam to update the list XD Loff you all


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> "ho-no-to-the-plow-yo"? Speak English, baka
> 
> *Thanks Gooba for joining and offers KakaIru doujin in appreciation*
> 
> The member list hasn't been updated in quite a while, Askani has been busy and Dani is always busy for obvious reasons - I'll just add Gooba and one day when I have time to kill I'll look through all the spam to update the list XD Loff you all


Or you can ask me to do it.  I'm the only smod who isn't really doing much these days.  *starts copying and pasting*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 30, 2005)

"Loser chris"


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 30, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> "Loser chris"


Don't make me post you sodomizing a goat you little punk.

finished mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks so much Chris  That's a lot of time saved for little me XD

I would now like to fill this space by pimping the sexy man in my avatar.





That felt fulfilling.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 30, 2005)

who's scarface?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 30, 2005)

Sakuya Kira @ the most bad ass person in Angel Sanctuary. Respekt his awesomeness.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 30, 2005)

I feel left out in all the cool manga talk ;__________________________;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, Angel Sanctuary ended its run eons ago and I've only just gotten around to reading it. *snuggles up to BH in mangatard land*


----------



## Blue (Jun 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Hey, Angel Sanctuary ended its run eons ago and I've only just gotten around to reading it. *snuggles up to BH in mangatard land*



Oh my fuck, go to bed, you dumb lover of mine.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 30, 2005)

You're still up, Nerd?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 1, 2005)

-__________________________-

Stfu worknerd.


----------



## Utz (Jul 1, 2005)

*molests Occa*

There, daily molestation done  Dun forget you owe me later, under the missletoe


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> *molests Occa*
> 
> There, daily molestation done


 :amazed 
You treat molestation as if it were a chore. :sad


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2005)

​


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 2, 2005)

lol..You may have started a new trend right there dani..


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jul 2, 2005)

Occasionalutopia is the greatest person ever. can i join


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2005)

Reaper of Souls said:
			
		

> Occasionalutopia is the greatest person ever. can i join



THAT's the kind of attitude that _everyone_ should have.

YES, you can join. With infinite vigor in the Springtime of Youth!


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jul 2, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> THAT's the kind of attitude that _everyone_ should have.
> 
> YES, you can join. With infinite vigor in the Springtime of Youth!



Thank u : Occasionalutopia Rocks


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 3, 2005)

We need to keep this FC moving, people.....!!!!!!


**hopes that someday I get to see Dani-chan and Mel-chan's nekkid pics, rather than Chris-kun being the only male to do so**


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> We need to keep this FC moving, people.....!!!!!!
> 
> 
> **hopes that someday I get to see Dani-chan and Mel-chan's nekkid pics, rather than Chris-kun being the only male to do so**


>_>;;

whoever said I saw them


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 3, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> >_>;;
> 
> whoever said I saw them


Are you saying you haven't?  I thought everyone had....


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 3, 2005)

I want to join.

My logic, occa like post-rock, my soul belongs to post-rock the result is that occa/mel becomes ten times cooler than before.

Please don't e-kill me.   

*goes and joins KnK FC while at it*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 3, 2005)

Occa likes post rock? Cool!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 3, 2005)

She apperently likes Mogwai.


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow, I am a member of a FC =\

And since the first day it opened too >.>


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

I missed Occa while I was away!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 5, 2005)

I haven't seen occa in a long time, even when she posts here, I come too late.

Miss you lots, Mel-chan =3


----------



## jkingler (Jul 5, 2005)

Occa is my favorite girl on this silly NF thing. She rocks! Gotta love the Mel 

In fact, she rocks NF so hard that when she is here everyone simultaneously has a joygasm XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 5, 2005)

Joygasm? I usually get those by moe.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jul 5, 2005)

Occa is so cool :


----------



## jkingler (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, Occa is cool, but you need to kick it up a notch! ing She isn't just cool--she's the coolest!  

It's an important distinction, you know 

@moe's joygasms: I think you are confusing joygasms with eargasms. Moe more often gives eargasms, which are easily confused with joygasms because both leave you feeling happy, satisfied, and like you need to take a nap


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2005)

That post had some expansive vocabulary.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hm....I want to join! 
But I want that inflatable Mizuki she made me look for


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @moe's joygasms: I think you are confusing joygasms with eargasms. Moe more often gives eargasms, which are easily confused with joygasms because both leave you feeling happy, satisfied, and like you need to take a nap


Thanks alot for clearing that up JK, now I can experience life more fully with this knowledge.


----------



## hokageryu (Jul 7, 2005)

i would love to join this fc occa-chan is the best


----------



## mow (Jul 12, 2005)

MEl! <3


----------



## jkingler (Jul 12, 2005)

Mel >>> Me (that "l" makes a big difference )

 @


----------



## Reznor (Jul 12, 2005)

Bumpage!!!


----------



## KK (Jul 12, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Bumpage!!!



*stalks rez*


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2005)

I love KK.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 12, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I love KK.


That was freaking me out until I saw this:

Last edited by Kagakusha : Today at 11:28 AM.

XD


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2005)

I was going to disable his edit flags, but I think it's better they stay.


----------



## KK (Jul 12, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I was going to disable his edit flags, but I think it's better they stay.



I love you.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 12, 2005)

XD *randomly s people*

I've thought of another use for this spam happyland FC. Depositing fan art I wouldn't know where else to post (don't like characters enough to join FCs, etc.)!


From _loopzombie_.


From _uguis_.

My favourite Aizen ever:

From _Gravity_.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 12, 2005)

occi chan needs to go to bed \O,O/
*tucks in*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 12, 2005)

OMG!! That second one is the smex. I love it. *saves to comp*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 12, 2005)

mel is the coolest girl ever <.<


----------



## KK (Jul 12, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> OMG!! That second one is the smex. I love it. *saves to comp*



It's like we're soulmates. 

*saves to comp as well*


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 12, 2005)

*rolls by like a dustbunny*  HI *rolls away*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 12, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> It's like we're soulmates.
> 
> *saves to comp as well*


Not like.  We are soulmates.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 12, 2005)

Then you are my soul sons, I guess :S *this adoption family tree is entirely befuddling...*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Then you are my soul sons, I guess :S *this adoption family tree is entirely befuddling...*


I'll befuddle ya


----------



## Askani (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm in amsterdam right now (lalala) and i'll be back in la in 2 weeks. Haven't been home in a while. 

Knk: If i had to pass the power of ownership of this fc to anyone, it would be u. And guess what, i did give it to u. Keep the FC spamfilled to our liking.

Moe: I unfortunately didn't get the chance to go to ethiopia this summer but i'm went to europe and now in amsterdam so i'd say it's a decent substitute. 

Mel: ah my occamatrix, haven't talked to u for awhile. if ever in doubt of my love for u, think about the passionate lyrics that i wrote and posted awhile back:


			
				Askani said:
			
		

> oooh-k-sionaaal-u-u-u-topEa/ Can't you seeee u are the one for ME/ All the guys and girls, tranny or not, all the animals that likes to hump your leg alot/ can't even compeeeeeteee with my love for you/ ...that's right you./ So mel, everytime u feeeeel alone/ just think of meeeee  / me-me-me-me-meeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be back in 2 weeks!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 13, 2005)

Have fun in Amsterdam ^_^


----------



## Blue (Jul 13, 2005)

Zomg. I'm the owner.

I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Thanks, Askani.   

*Continues to pile love upon seme's bare ass*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 13, 2005)

**compliments of TenshiOni -your boy Dontrelle Willis got lit up last night**



			
				Askani said:
			
		

> I'm in amsterdam right now (lalala) and i'll be back in la in 2 weeks. Haven't been home in a while.



Have fun over there. I certainly did last month, and I got wasted at the Red Light District by second hand weed smoke alone.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 13, 2005)

Askani said:
			
		

> Mel: ah my occamatrix, haven't talked to u for awhile. if ever in doubt of my love for u, think about the passionate lyrics that i wrote and posted awhile back


XD Rest assured I know your love for me is eternal. It almost scares me  Have fun in Amsterdam, weed capital nice European city 

More random art drops :S


*Spoiler*: _Ishida smex_ 




From _mr randomness_.


From _ori_.


From _loopzombie_.





*Spoiler*: _Kaien and the Rukia my av is from_ 






Both from _shimmer fine snow_.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 13, 2005)

These are beutiful occa. I hope you don't mind if I use them in future avatars.

The first one is so sad and beautiful, I'm defenitly going to try and make an avatar of it.


*Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 13, 2005)

Feel free to make avs out of them - just try to credit the sources. Let me know which artist's work you used when you're done with them and I'll gladly dig up the links for you s son XD


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2005)

/ Mel

S&G, your avy/sig combo is the best yet. That's my fav album cover


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks mel. I'll see what I can do.
*
moe:* Thanks, I got a litle fucked up yesterday and couldn't go to sleep, so I made a new theme in PS.

Edit*
s family


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope your feeling better now son


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, I fine now, I just hope I can go to sleep tonight. 

I'm also gathering metrial for a future Hail to the Theif theme, because I dig the cover of that album, but before that I think I will go for an anime/manga kind of theme, maybe with these pictures that Mel has posted.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh, Hail to the Thief  

sunshine, if you're ever looking for a specific naruto/bleach character to use for avs, PM me, chances are I'll have some fan art possibilities to throw at ya  

*stares at moemoe's Itachi (?) gigolo hot guy av thingie*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks occa, but I work after inspiration, and sometimes I have no idea what I want until I see a cool picture. So feel free to send me any cool avatar/banner worthy material, or just post it here, when you have time.


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Jul 13, 2005)

can i join?


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2005)

Raffi-Kun said:
			
		

> can i join?



The question is not whether you can join; that is the divine right of every NF member. 

The question is why you've waited so long. It's a total shame, really.


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Jul 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> The question is not whether you can join; that is the divine right of every NF member.
> 
> The question is why you've waited so long. It's a total shame, really.



umm i dont know (i feel insulted)


----------



## Sayo (Jul 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> The question is not whether you can join; that is the divine right of every NF member.
> 
> The question is why you've waited so long. It's a total shame, really.


don't worry i was secretly testing him for so long that he now is worthy of joining


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Jul 14, 2005)

O___________o;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## KK (Jul 14, 2005)

Mel, those fanarts are smexilyaddictivelyawesomelygropingly perfect!


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2005)

Completely updated first post! Go! Look! It's hot now!


----------



## metronomy (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks good KnK;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2005)

I asked before Raffi-kun to join. ='(


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Jul 14, 2005)

nice and lost of these  i lik ^_^

EDIT:its not my fault Nara chan im sorry


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks great Knk, except for one thing. I'm not on the members list! ing


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Looks great Knk, except for one thing. I'm not on the members list! ing



Dubja tee eff. *Goes to correct*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey, you even gave me a golden name.


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Jul 14, 2005)

congrats SaG


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, I can now consider myself an official member of this fine organization. 
*starts building occa shrine*


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2005)

Added filtered pic of Occa to first post, which she can remove and/or replace if it bothers her.   

Click on the occa smilie!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

People were right. occa is hot.

Damn, I'm going to be the kid with the hot mom. :darn


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2005)

Occa, got any good music for meh? =O

Edit; Aww... Me no can see pic


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Jul 14, 2005)

so that how she looks lik  ^_^


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2005)

haha, The The Fat Asian Kid! is still an honorary member XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

I made a banner, using the fanart provided by Mel.

I'm not quite pleased with it, it didn't turn out as cool as I imgined in my head. 
I don't think I will use it, not unless I find a way to improve it, and please do give me critique.

Anyway, here it is (so far).


----------



## Reznor (Jul 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> haha, The The Fat Asian Kid! is still an honorary member XD


 That was a condition that Askani made for giving the club to KnK


----------



## Reznor (Jul 14, 2005)

First Post said:
			
		

> All members are EQUAL!


 I find this ironic, given that just below that, several rank distinctions are made XD


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I find this ironic, given that just below that, several rank distinctions are made XD



No, everyone really is equal. Just some people are _more equal_ then others.

That makes sense, right?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

That made no sense at all Knk, but who cares.

Where the hell is our deity (occa)?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 14, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Where the hell is our deity (occa)?



You know, that's exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2005)

She's sleeping. Chillax, she'll be around.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 14, 2005)

lol don't you people ever sleep, get a life or something :0


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 14, 2005)

Sometimes, when I'm in school, I don't sleep at all.
And yes, she _is_ sound asleep ATM, it's 9:31 AM over there.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

BTW, where does occa live, I mean what timeline is she in?


----------



## Sayo (Jul 14, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> BTW, where does occa live, I mean what timeline is she in?


europe = 3:42 in the morning atm, weeeeeeeeeee  @___@

where occi lives?  in moi bed (; melbourn


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 14, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> BTW, where does occa live, I mean what timeline is she in?


**classified information**
Or Dani and/or Celly can tell you.



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> europe = 3:42 in the morning atm, weeeeeeeeeee  @___@
> 
> where occi lives?  in moi bed (; melbourn



Almost 4 in the land of........**classified** and Heinekens. To think I gotta sleep now, but I can't, watching Yankees vs Red Sox now.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 14, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> **classified information**
> Or Dani and/or Celly can tell you.
> 
> 
> ...


i was watching bleach 40, but got interupted by the thoughts of heinkel and younger walter so i went back reading last episodes of the manga again :I


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 14, 2005)

Bleach 40 is out?? Crap. I wish I could stay some more, but as soon as the Yankees vs Red Sox game is over, I'll shut eye.

It's late enough I can't drink my Heinekens and/or Amstels either

Try mixing up a Heineken with Orange Fanta. You'll be in for a treat....

*2-RUN HOME RUN FROM A-ROD!!!! OFF OF SCHILLING NO LESS!!! YEAH BABY!!!*

I killed another convo/FC, crap!!!


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh.My.God Harry Potter is out today.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

XD @ Mario. I no longer live in Melbourne, although I did until recently for 1.5 years. Currently in Southeast Asia, which no ones cares about w/ the possible exception of Singapore.

 for koibito for revamping FC. She is the secks. Everyone bow down to her  Let's not forget the wonderful founder Askani (I hope you drop by once in a while ).

More art droppage:











Does not read HP


----------



## jkingler (Jul 15, 2005)

Occa! 

I hope all is well. I just thought I would drop in before dropping off. Bed beckons--see ya around, stranger


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm logging off soon as well. I'll reply your PMs Joe, it's just a matter of time and clearing out old PMs and organising some sort of PMs-to-reply list and such  Night


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Does not read HP


You're missing out on a festive treat; 

"You're a wizard Harry"
"I'm a what"
"A wizard"

literary genius right there.



Nighty night Joe.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

Goddammit, don't discourage me Dave  I just got Jules (Spectrum) and Dani to convince me to give the damn series a try too


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

You should, J.K is a most clever author, and professor snape is perhaps one of the best literary characters ever created.

Plus I have a well sexy harry potter shirt.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll get around to it then  Not one person who's read HP has had bad things to say about it =O

Although to be honest, I'm not sure if I'd date a bloke wearing a Harry Potter shirt


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Although to be honest, I'm not sure if I'd date a bloke wearing a Harry Potter shirt


They call me captain sexy when I wear that shirt. >.>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

I was expecting a black/navy blue tee w/ a big arse obnoxious print of Harry and friends w/ shit-eating grins ... but damn that actually looks alright. Plus any guy who has no problem w/ wearing bright orange = win. Pointless e-points for you =O


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Omg, I'm actually Naruto.

Well, on that rather proud note, i'm going to go to greenwich park and skinny dip in a one foot deep lake, which will probably lead to my arrest.

Take care.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm sure one foot deep lake is an exaggeration, but still, I hope you don't get hauled in XD I'm off for dinner ... take pictures if you can


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh, yeah, Occa is smextastic, and has a great taste in music. How much better can she get?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 15, 2005)

Lord Of D said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, Occa is smextastic, and has a great taste in music. How much better can she get?



she coud grow wings, nd fly around. tha could improve the most perfect person.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 15, 2005)

> Plus I have a well sexy harry potter shirt


#1 reason for some1 else to read a book (:


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 15, 2005)

The world is always turning, always changing, never letting up.
 Do you ever feel sorry for those left behind?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2005)

I want book 6 of HP...


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 15, 2005)

I wanted it about a month ago, now I'm fairly indifferent.


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> They call me captain sexy when I wear that shirt. >.>



OMG. *smexes like WHOA*


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Like my umbrella?


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Like my umbrella?



Don't get me started.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

*enjoys the Brit-American yaoi* 

need.to.get.off.'puter.but.waiting.for.268.trans 



			
				Richie said:
			
		

> she coud grow wings, nd fly around. tha could improve the most perfect person.


I'm far from perfect and growing wings wouldn't change that ... but that'd certainly make me a more _useful_ person ... *ponders*



			
				Richie said:
			
		

> The world is always turning, always changing, never letting up.
> Do you ever feel sorry for those left behind?


Not if they're oblivious or don't feel they are or know they are but are happy anyway. But in any case ... being left behind ... there's the idea we're all born equal, but I can't help but think the things we do and might be able to do make us, well, not. I didn't really understand your question - but oh well ^___^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 15, 2005)

I know this is random and hasn't got anything to do with the current discussion, but.

Sasuke's Mom > Sasori's Mom (I'm talking hotness level here).


----------



## Blue (Jul 15, 2005)

They see rather similar to me - but Sasori's mom has some kind of distinguished face that makes her that much prettier.

Or maybe it's the puppet seams.   

*Imagines Sasori-Itachi bishoujo mom fights*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh my god. *simply imagines Mikoto x Sasori's mum yuri*



			
				sunshine said:
			
		

> Sasuke's Mom > Sasori's Mom (I'm talking hotness level here).



You saw my remark in the 268 RAW thread and just had to make Mummy angry didn't you? 

Well, ever since I saw her in that seemingly insignificant panel (geez, we know how important that is now) holding baby Sasori, I was just struck by how beautiful she was. So for me Sasori's okasan > Mikoto looks-wise (maybe even nin-wise for all we know =O). I keep preferring the minor ones in terms of female characters' looks, taku (before this, Rin was prettiest to me).


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

She would give you a splinter now if you tried anything with her.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 15, 2005)

Mel said:
			
		

> You saw my remark in the 268 RAW thread and just had to make Mummy angry didn't you?


Ouch! All my parents are abusive, even moe has started smoderating me. 



			
				Mel said:
			
		

> Well, ever since I saw her in that seemingly insignificant panel (geez, we know how important that is now) holding baby Sasori, I was just struck by how beautiful she was. So for me Sasori's okasan > Mikoto looks-wise (maybe even nin-wise for all we know =O). I keep preferring the minor ones in terms of female characters' looks, taku (before this, Rin was prettiest to me).


I respect your opinion about Sasori's mom (she is hot after all), but Rin never did anything to me. Before Mikoto, I was into Kurenai, and I still am.



			
				FAM said:
			
		

> She would give you a splinter now if you tried anything with her.


Wow, just wow.  :amazed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

sunshine said:
			
		

> I respect your opinion about Sasori's mom (she is hot after all), but Rin never did anything to me. Before Mikoto, *I was into Kurenai*, and I still am.



*Spoiler*: _You are saved from maternal wrath._ 




By _raipong_.


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh my fucking god!!!! Occa!!! Thanks you! That's like the hottest thing I have ever seen.

*nosebleed x1000*


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Can utopia be occasional? Surely for something to be considered utopian it must last forever.


----------



## Blue (Jul 15, 2005)

The inhernet contradiction in "occasionalutopia" is what makes it a so matchlessly awesome name.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep, that's about the most well-done Kurenai I've ever seen too. That raipong guy owns.



			
				FaM said:
			
		

> Can utopia be occasional? Surely for something to be considered utopian it must last forever.


That's the whole point of my username :

EDIT: Koibito fittingly beat me it


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

FaM said:
			
		

> It is indeed, I was just looking at the back of my student loan form and saw that I had wrote it down there.


Time well spent XD


*Spoiler*: _Sunshine, a nicely done Mikoto that actually looks Asian_ 






By .


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Time well spent XD


I know, I handed in my form 2 months late. =\


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Time well spent XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sunshine, a nicely done Mikoto that actually looks Asian_
> ...


Thanks a bunch. I love it. 

I'm also working on a new theme (avi and banner) and this time it's a Naruto theme (for once). I have made an avatar, but I need a cool banner material Naruto picture. I wonder if you have any that would fit this theme?

The avatar (based on a fanart by Radkai).


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

I love rankai. And I have that piece your avatar is from  Rankai's Sasuke and Naruto art is ... @___@

Here are some picks from my Naruto folder:















Hope one of them works, or gives you some inspiration at least


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 15, 2005)

Those are amazing, especially the last one. Thanks. 

But I've been busy. 

I actually already tried making a banner (with some Rankai art I already had), not sure if I'm happy with the result, but here is is. Don't know if this is my style really, I'm thinking of giving it away if anyone is intrested (avi without my name and banner).

Banner:

red edge:


black edge:


----------



## Sayo (Jul 15, 2005)

do you have heinkel fanart?, excluding solid's Xp
(hell based)


----------



## Misk (Jul 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I love rankai. And I have that piece your avatar is from  Rankai's Sasuke and Naruto art is ... @___@
> 
> Here are some picks from my Naruto folder:
> 
> ...



....Wow...those just kick so much ass


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2005)

I demand to be put into this FC! ing  I was ignored twice, and if I am not added now, consequences will be in store! 

Sidenote: I'm not normally like this, but being ignored is no fun. T_T


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2005)

I sowwy NaraShika, my koibito's busy most of the time, she didn't forget you intentionally  I've personally added you to the list 

Celly, I don't have much Hellsing art in general, much less Heinkel  I'll definitely start looking from now on though 

sunshine, I like the banner w/ the black border better  The simple background works great w/ the clean lines of the art IMO ... sometimes too much brushing and ish makes images too cluttered  You might want to try a light green border or a corn yellow/orange border as well, to see if those work better ^____^ 

I'm glad you like the art Atomisk. I knew there was a good thing to my art and doujin scan folder being over 1 gig 

I'm beat, off to bed. s all round!


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

night mel =D


----------



## Sayo (Jul 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> night mel =D   **


moe ure a genious!

  *grope* *HONK*   >,>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 15, 2005)

Nighty night, Melly, or rather, _Koibito Sangou_

Explanations of that to come later (If you know Japanese, I shall tell you later)

, LOL, LOL, nice, moe


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2005)

> I sowwy NaraShika, my koibito's busy most of the time, she didn't forget you intentionally I've personally added you to the list



Thanks!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 17, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> sunshine, I like the banner w/ the black border better  The simple background works great w/ the clean lines of the art IMO ... sometimes too much brushing and ish makes images too cluttered  You might want to try a light green border or a corn yellow/orange border as well, to see if those work better ^____^


Thanks for the tips, Mel. I'll try them out. 

But insomnia seems to be my greatest inspiration. How do you like my Sigur Ros tribute?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 17, 2005)

It's a Sigur Ros av and sig. How can they not be great? 

The ( ) album gave me the chills though. The last time I heard it, it was when my boy and I decided to plonk it in before we turned in for the night ... only to discover it wasn't the best idea when we bolted up at one of the more disturbingly raucous passages in a song. We looked at each other w/ the silent understanding that long-time couples have and he hurriedly went to switch cds XD Coincidentally, the album somehow got lost after that  Still haven't found it and still don't feel the need to replace it


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 17, 2005)

etrtretertretrtr nhghfhdhh what qwrong w hthid thresad


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2005)

haha! Occa went sydlecix on me!!!9

Do you like my new sig? And would you be offended if I made an avy out of that super cute last Naru fanart?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 17, 2005)

Well I have no problem going to sleep with (). But listening to Born Into Trouble by Silver Mt. Zion, and trying to go to sleep, it to god damn scary, everything is fine until "take these hands and throw them in the river" come on, that song gives me nighmares.

In short. Glad you liked the Sigur Ros theme. Also how come you're awake, I tought you were more normal than an insomniac like me? We're practically under the same time line, here it's like 5 a'clock soon.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2005)

I just noticed that I am an Ichiban Occatard! Hooray!!! 

I have no idea what I did to earn this prestigious title, but I am glad to have it! 


BANZAI!!!!! XD

Have this link to awesome flash vids as a token of my Occa-appreciation :
Link removed
(I think you will particularly enjoy Muffin Films and Making Fiends. Vendetta > Charlotte, despite plot contrivances that would convince some that the converse is true >.<...)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 17, 2005)

*fixing thread with anti-mod powers*  <--couldn't see last page.

Anyway, I guess I'm going to sleep now, anyone want to tuck me in/put me out of my misery, feel free to. I'm gone.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2005)

Ummagumma = creepy 

But an album I would NEVER sleep to, or even contemplate sleeping after, is Joanna Newsom - The Milk Eyed Mendor 

Her melodies are beautiful, but her voice is creepy as hell, and after watching this video I am convinced of her lunacy...Pay attention during the beginning of the video!!!

Link removed

The contortions of her mouth are truly horrifying...And look into her eyes!!!  I feel so unsafe when I look into her crazed eyes!!! ing

If I listen to that to late at night I would probably have some So I Married An Axe Murderer-type nightmares, minus the comedy :-X

EDIT: I hope you watched the video. Sleep well, SaG


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 17, 2005)

*tucks son into bed* 

I'm off to watch ... Mr. and Mrs. Smith :S Ta guys *koibito smex*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 17, 2005)

Must I miss all the fun whenever I go away to the sports bar to watch Yankees vs Red Sox?????

Hardy har har

Laterz, Melly.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I just noticed that I am an Ichiban Occatard! Hooray!!!
> 
> I have no idea what I did to earn this prestigious title, but I am glad to have it!


 Yes, how does one earn this title?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

JayKingler said:
			
		

> Sleep well, SaG


You're tuckig was evil, JK. You didn't even look under my bed to see if there were any monsters. 



			
				occa said:
			
		

> *tucks son into bed*


Now this is how one does it. Thanks, Mel. 



			
				NC said:
			
		

> Must I miss all the fun whenever I go away to the sports bar to watch Yankees vs Red Sox?????


I guess the moral of your story is. Going out sucks when you can be a loser on the net. 



			
				Fez said:
			
		

> Yes, how does one earn this title?


Damn, you blew it Rez. It's the same as becoming a mod, if you ask how, you'll never become one. The best strategy is to act as if you don't want the golden name.   

Thanks you god, for this golden oppertunity to say something like that to a mod.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> etrtretertretrtr nhghfhdhh what qwrong w hthid thresad


OCCA IS SPAMMIN!!!!!!111111111111  :amazed


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Damn, you blew it Rez. It's the same as becoming a mod, if you ask how, you'll never become one. The best strategy is to act as if you don't want the golden name.
> 
> Thanks you god, for this golden oppertunity to say something like that to a mod.



Hm, I guess then I start complaining about any action you take as an Ichiban member.
*Goes to Shikamaru-sama for tips*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

no

Silly rez, you should say that people are abusing the Occatard system. Then, when it gets taken away, you should have a fit and make a thread demanding that Occatard status be brought back to ensure that it will never, ever happen


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> But an album I would NEVER sleep to, or even contemplate sleeping after, is Joanna Newsom - The Milk Eyed Mendor
> 
> Her melodies are beautiful, but her voice is creepy as hell, and after watching this video I am convinced of her lunacy...Pay attention during the beginning of the video!!!
> 
> ...




Joanna Newsom has a video? :amazed

*runs off to watch*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

Dude! Don't watch! B*tch is crazy!!!


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

and of all the songs, it's the The Sprout & the Bean

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

_Should we goooooo outside_


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> no
> 
> Silly rez, you should say that people are abusing the Occatard system. Then, when it gets taken away, you should have a fit and make a thread demanding that Occatard status be brought back to ensure that it will never, ever happen


Maybe I should complain about the Occa FC having inside jokes 

Or maybe I should complain about how the "Occa-viewing" (her pictures on the first post) were given and then taken away. XD 


Sorry, just venting after leaving the ANBU section:rofl


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

@Moe: yeah, it's a beautiful song  (but her mouth and her eyes have scarred me for life...She really does remind me of the crazy one from So I Married An Axe Murderer, except she's real and probably, actually crazy :-X).

@Rez: Yeah, I want Occa viewing back! I am so angry that it got taken away!!! I feel like killing someone!  [/Shitshtorm]


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Moe: yeah, it's a beautiful song  (but her mouth and her eyes have scarred me for life...She really does remind me of the crazy one from So I Married An Axe Murderer, except she's real and probably, actually crazy :-X).



I'd still hit that   

*waves occa banner*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

@Hitting the Psycho: You and Marty both, apparently. I thought she was cute for a few milliseconds, before she opened her evilhole and looked towards the camera...*jkingler is knocked down by the palm of her eye :S*


----------



## Misk (Jul 18, 2005)

*looks around*
Is this place safe in very other member fc ive been in ive been dismembered in some way


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

Dismembering =/= Poisoning. Someone can definitely tell when they are being de-limbed, but you never see it coming with poisons...


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 18, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> *looks around*
> Is this place safe in very other member fc ive been in ive been dismembered in some way



 Do you _want_ to be dis*membered*??  I can arrange that if you'd like.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

This thread gave me strange sense of deja vu.

In other news. 

JayKingler, I love the new avatar. That guy's facial expression in the last avi, gave me fits of rage, and I just wanted to pimp-smack him up.  <--Since you change it again, I'm not talking about the Naruto one, but the one before the Naruto one.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

I always have to ask this, but "which 'new avatar' are you referring to?" 

I have ADD and can't keep an avy for very long at all 

Do you mean to say you wanted to pimp smack cute Naru?!?!? 

:spank @ SaGs if that is the case


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

I edited, not the Naruto one, the one before that.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

Which avy did I have before the Naruto one? :S

*jkingler honestly can't remember*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

It was this guy that kind of looked like Harrison Ford, in ancient romean outfit. Close-up and he was staring at me with a retarded expression.

Just remembering it, makes me green.

*goes Hulk*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

I have absolutely no recollection of any such ava. Are you doing meth, S&G? :S



I knew I should have made you stop watching Barney :-/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Which avy did I have before the Naruto one? :S
> 
> *jkingler honestly can't remember*



Did you draw that cute puppsie yourself?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

Nope, I sure didn't. That is Pero^2, from Kare Kano. It is by far the cutest anime animal ever. Screw Ton-ton and the other annoying pig from Peace Keeper Kurogane. Pero^2 is goddamn adorable XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Phew thank god. I tried to make a cute drawing myself and compare it to yours. And now that I know yours was professional, my isn't all that bad.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

Not that bad, but still pretty horrible.  

^Just kidding.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> *looks around*
> Is this place safe in very other member fc ive been in ive been dismembered in some way


Restrains Joe from sic-ing some really unpleasant random images on Atomisk I happily watch my friends hereabouts faff about, go ape, be random as they please, so I can't promise safety  Feel free to hang around though. 

That Joanna Newsom vid ... 

p.s. I don't know BH, I seem to see some residual cuteness in your amateur drawing


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

Why do I feel so forsaken and defenseless?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Why do I feel so forsaken and defenseless?


Because you haven't been glomped enough. *x100 glomps Knk so she won't feel "forsaken and defenseless"*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Why do I feel so forsaken and defenseless?


You got Occa's FC, what more do you want?  :amazed


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Why do I feel so forsaken and defenseless?



Maybe it's hurricane/heavy humidity season.

Yogi Berra said it best: "It ain't the heat, it's the _humility_"


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2005)

> Why do I feel so forsaken and defenseless?


  You got one of the biggest FCs ever, and the biggest Elite Fc ever, so you are still loved.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Koibito said:
			
		

> Why do I feel so forsaken and defenseless?


Because the world is _*insert emo lyrics*_

It's been a while since I've read a good SasuNaru fic ... hmm ... *clicks AFFnet bookmark* =/


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

Koibito said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I've read a good SasuNaru fic ... hmm ... *clicks AFFnet bookmark* =/



Excuse me while I *insert Naruchacha dialouge here*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Because the world is _*insert emo lyrics*_
> 
> It's been a while since I've read a good SasuNaru fic ... hmm ... *clicks AFFnet bookmark* =/



Hello there, Ms. Melly   
I got a few emo tracks of my own here, though the list is too damn big, I forgot some, you can give these a chance.

Akon - Mr. Lonely
Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
Simple Plan - Welcome to my Life (I consider this my anthem)



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Excuse me while I *insert Naruchacha dialouge here*


..........go to Yankee Stadium?????

LOL, you beat me to it.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Good afternoon Mario,

That Yes song is awesome. It's depressing yet not. Simple Plan is the closest I've ever come to breaking out in a rash due to bad music.

Pink glitter clouds,
Mel

There's a Naruto rapes Sasuke fic ... oo-er ... :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Mario,
> 
> That Yes song is awesome. It's depressing yet not. Simple Plan is the closest I've ever come to breaking out in a rash due to bad music.



My dad is a huuuuuuge rock n'roll mad-fan. He recommended that song to me after my 1st break-up (not my 1st time getting cheated on, don't confuse)



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Pink glitter clouds,
> Mel
> 
> There's a Naruto rapes Sasuke fic ... oo-er ... :S



Whaaaaaaa.........  :S  :S


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't know about you people, but for me depressing music is Avril Lavigne. Just the tought of it makes me sad. 

*turns on *Ryan Adams - Blossom** <--just because this is the occa fc.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

I gotta listen to some old school music too.

Speaking of, I shall listen to *Bryan Adams - You're In Heaven*
Nothing beats the original.

NOW, TO KILL THE BAD MOOD!!!

Does anyone remember the movie "Coming To America", and that funny line where Eddie Murphy goes like this (neighbor saying to him to STFU)???

Eddie: "Hello, people of Queens"
Neighbor: "Fuck you!!"
Eddie: "Yes, yes, fuck you too!!!"


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

> Don't know about you people, *but for me depressing music is Avril Lavigne.* Just the tought of it makes me sad.


because she isn't dead and more music will come?  <_/asshole_>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> because she isn't dead and more music will come?  <_/asshole_>



LOL, bwahahahaha.
I was gonna say, "because she's Canadian", but Celly's opinion is funnier, yet truer.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> because she isn't dead and more music will come?  <_/asshole_>


Exacly. Damn, Sayoko you can read me like a book.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

gas said:
			
		

> Not that bad, but still pretty horrible.
> 
> ^Just kidding.



I'll give you 100$ if you know what it is.



> p.s. I don't know BH, I seem to see some residual cuteness in your amateur drawing



She is cute isn't she. 

Edit: Damn


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

^ *throws a wild guess* Is that your ... dog? 

*cuddles son for listening to Ryan Adams* I just took _Rock 'n Roll_ for a spin in the car today. My sister couldn't believe it's the same Ryan Adams who lamented away in _Heartbreaker_ and _Love is Hell_. But then on the way back from the mall she annoyed me over something trivial and I switched over to Emiliana Torrini because having songs which I can impose my voice over in my head occupies me enough to not focus on being mad =___=


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

It's sakura -__-

Did you pick rukia in your avatar cause you kinda look like her?  Cause you do ^.^


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

*huggles Mel* Hellooo ^.^



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> It's sakura -__-



You have astonishing prespective.


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi everybody~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> It's sakura -__-
> 
> Did you pick rukia in your avatar cause you kinda look like her?  Cause you do ^.^



I haven't seen any of Melly's pics, so I can't judge.
I gotta blast me some Queen. I'll borrow my dad's whole collection (like 15 CDs)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI: I'm guessing it's one of the powerpuff girls. Now give me 100$ regardless. 




			
				Mel said:
			
		

> *cuddles son for listening to Ryan Adams*


 Well I hang out with the best (moe).

Also.

_I really love my mom, and I
Never will forget her,
And all the things she does for me,
Like making me feel better,
Like when she buys me lots of stuff,
A raincoat or a sweater,
Or when she takes time from her work
So we can play together.

Sometimes when I'm feeling sad,
She makes me glad again, with just a little kiss-and-hug 
*
-part of "To My Mom" by Nicholas Gordon*_

hmm, maybe I should post this to KnK as well.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Crap, I found my sis's collection of Tracy Chapman stashed along with my old man's vast collection, and I don't mean vast as in 50 CDs, I mean vast as in 1,500 CDs; Hand To God, I'm not kidding, he's as much as a music aficionado as moe.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Froodoo said:
			
		

> Hi everybody~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ =D



*Ignores*



> AFI: I'm guessing it's one of the powerpuff girls. Now give me 100$ regardless.



You're right. My art is kinda mystic. Maybe I should save it on a floppy and bury it in my garden. My grandchildren are going to be flithy rich


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> *Ignores*


----------



## Mafioso111111 (Jul 18, 2005)

Froodoo said:
			
		

>


 
Hello zerolok


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

Angelina-Jolie said:
			
		

> Hi everybody~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ =D


WHO IN GODSNAME ARE YOU!!!!111

*scans with metall detector* hmm nothing, occa's safe  . . .


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 18, 2005)

Angelina Jolie stole my quote!?!!?!?!?!? AND REVEALED MY IDNETITITY???? falsely !??1?  .....


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Just as well. 

Angelina Jolie, I would like you to know that I want (/to have) your body.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Just as well.
> 
> Angelina Jolie, I would like you to know that I want (/to have) your body.


i bet zero is talking to himself with 2 accounts at the time


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 18, 2005)

"She's got enormous lips!"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Time for teh randomeness picsiess.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 18, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Time for teh randomeness picsiess.


*points to avatar*


----------



## Mafioso111111 (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Just as well.
> 
> Angelina Jolie, I would like you to know that I want (/to have) your body.



I have always thought that my body was a gift from god, why should only men enjoy it?. When I get tired of sissy brad, I'll be sure to phone you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> *points to avatar*



Quote Eddie Murphy on "Coming To America":
_"Yes, yes, fuck you too!!!"_


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

Miss Jolie, should I be doing an IP check on you?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Miss Jolie, should I be doing an IP check on you?



Please don't o.o


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

Bishie said:
			
		

> Please don't o.o


Then she should stay away from my girl ._.

And Reznor's ghetto IP search doesn't work.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Please don't o.o



*BUSTED!!!*​
....kidding. I know MK might have something to do with it.


----------



## Mafioso111111 (Jul 18, 2005)

I find it very facinating that you practice an alternative lifestyle right here on the web. Brilliant. I would really like to see pictures of you two.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 18, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> *BUSTED!!!*​
> ....kidding. I know MK might have something to do with it.


Pfft, that ain't my style, babe.


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 18, 2005)

=| =| =| =| =| I don't like IP searches....


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Jolie is atleast the hottest person alive and you all will never have the chance to feel the love of a girl like that. No woman. ..

(Waits for dani to say that mel is better than that, as always o.o)


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> (Waits for dani to say that mel is better than that, as always o.o)


Well, she is, you know. 

For one, I don't find Jolie that attractive physically - don't ask me why, she simply puts me off. And even if I allow for the fact that she's hot - so is Mel, in a wonderfully non-hollywoodesque way, and I can state as fact that my koibito's personality beats everyone's else's, and that makes her 10x as hot.

And she's incredibly intelligent too. Reading interviews where Hollywood stars harp about the deep books they read in an attempt to sound genius makes me sick.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Well, she is, you know.
> 
> For one, I don't find Jolie that attractive physically - don't ask me why, she simply puts me off. And even if I allow for the fact that she's hot - so is Mel, in a wonderfully non-hollywoodesque way, and I can state as fact that my koibito's personality beats everyone's else's, and that makes her 10x as hot.
> 
> And she's incredibly intelligent too. Reading interviews where Hollywood stars harp about the deep books they read in an attempt to sound genius makes me sick.



If I ever become religious in some way , I'm gonna pray that you two meet up and become best bwwuddies


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Stuff I wanted to respond to earlier but put off because replying is actually requiring actual thought on my part:



			
				BH said:
			
		

> Did you pick rukia in your avatar cause you kinda look like her? Cause you do ^.^


I just really liked this Rukia. But thanks, it's nice to know I somewhat resemble a cute character:


*Spoiler*: _For the curious_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fine '__'_ 




Still filtered, though most can barely tell, which defeats the purpose, but I'll remove this eventually anyway, oh well =___=







And ... 

compared to all that ish in spoiler tags, no contest, at least from a purely aesthetic PoV =/ (I don't know what her personality's like, though the fact she's one of the most charity-happy celebs + adopts kids = pretty damn cool).

And naturally, since I know Dani waaay better than I'll ever know Ms. Jolie and Dani is also very hot, I prefer Dani


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

More stuff I wanted to respond to but am exceptionally slow today:



			
				moe said:
			
		

> You have astonishing prespective.


XDDDDDDDD *huggles moemoe* 



			
				sun said:
			
		

> [mummy poem here]


*cuddles*  I must fish out my Slint EP for you soonish.



			
				Froodoo said:
			
		

> Hi everybody~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ =D


Thank you Angelina-Jolie for clearing that up. Hello Zero 



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> Crap, I found my sis's collection of Tracy Chapman stashed along with my old man's vast collection, and I don't mean vast as in 50 CDs, I mean vast as in 1,500 CDs


1500 cds. You're lucky to have a cool dad. My dad repeatedly sings _My Way_ at Chinese businessmen karaoke get-togethers and my mom thinks ABBA are the shit.


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

You whore, don't compare yourself to some made-up plasticized Hollywood actress. That's the trap suicidal vapid teenage girls fall into.

*Gives Mel boob job*
*Cakes on makeup*
*Unneeded Botox*
*Gucci dress*

There, Asian Jolie! 

*undos*

*Fucks*


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> compared to all that ish in spoiler tags, no contest, at least from a purely aesthetic PoV =/



Hush you   . You out-hot jolie anytime of day.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't realized this until now, but angelina looks kinda like my..mother.. hm.

*shakes it off* 

But you guys have to admit that it would be pretty neat to fool around with jolie, or gwen, or both, same time. The idea of that a famous person like that with you. Massive. 

But the girls I know, on the web, real, are all the best.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

sjeeesh, occa realy looks like rukia, if only anime girls would look more like asian woman than american than occa would be a rukia cosplayer with. . . nothing but herself


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

*prints pic and puts it on wall with other occi pics*  :amazed 

oh wait i had that already 2000 times ^___^ 
doesn't mather, can't have enough occa's!!1  <333


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

I remember when I had an animecrush on rukia haha  
Had a rukia glomp avatar and all ^__^

Kon is smart.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI material i found


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

WooT! She's no hollabackgirl thats a fact.
To bad she became a pop star ing

Edit: It seems that I have to spread some rep around so I can rep you again


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> WooT! She's no hollabackgirl thats a fact.
> To bad she became a pop star ing


 yeh :sad 

you listen gorrilaz?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

*enjoys the yellow Gwen bum-huggers*  Thank you for that public service Celly : I'll just rep Celly on BH's behalf because I enjoyed that 



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> *undos*
> 
> *Fucks*


 Maybe you haven't noticed BH, but we already are best buddies  And your mum looking like Jolie is almost a good enough reason to have incestuous thoughts I suppose ... :S (And no wonder you're so pretty, good genes ) 

I used to listen to Gorillaz Celly! =O


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

> Maybe you haven't noticed BH, but we already are best buddies


Really??    




> And your mum looking like Jolie is almost a good enough reason to have incestuous thoughts I suppose ... :S (And no wonder you're so pretty, good genes )


I deny to think of my mother in that way.. I deny to think of my mother in that way. I deny... But thank you, if-you-dont-mind-dani  ^__^

I honor of gwennie *Don't speak nanananforgot the lyrics ana nan naa* Thats a great luff song.

I remember gorillaz, they have cool music videos. 

I would rep you mel but your freaky black rep is scaring me.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

> I used to listen to Gorillaz Celly! =O


some1 sended me the new album some months ago on msn, lol, get this song (_every planet we reach is dead_)  awesome sounds


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Really??


What part of "we want to have sex with each other" don't you understand? 



> I honor of gwennie *Don't speak nanananforgot the lyrics ana nan naa* Thats a great luff song.


Totally. I can't quite remember the lyrics myself, but that's a good song. It's within my vocal range to warble to too, so that's +20% cool points to it 



> I remember gorillaz, they have cool music videos.


Sadly, that's all I remember of them as well. 



> I would rep you mel but your freaky black rep is scaring me.


That's partially the point. I will now proceed to be an ass and taint your oh-so-important-people-make-ridiculous-threads-over-them e-points with my scary black rep 

And thanks Celly, I'll try to get that song (translation: moejooooe~~~!! ).


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

Mel if you want the album I have it already uploaded =]. It's really good


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

_every planet we reach is dead
feel good incl
fire coming out of a monkeys head
don't get lost in heaven
_


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

> What part of "we want to have sex with each other" don't you understand?



The part "we want to have sex with each other". I'm sorry, my mother dropped me. 



> That's partially the point. I will now proceed to be an ass and taint your oh-so-important-people-make-ridiculous-threads-over-them e-points with my scary black rep



Haha *pushes into pool* And talking about rep, I got a neg repped gaara_81 and he actually neg repped me back, the bastard. I really wanna neg rep him again.. But I'm taking the high road... Even though it's gay.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Goddammit BH, you just made me laugh out loud for the first time today. I don't know what it is you're doing, but keep posting, you're on a roll 

moe, yes please :


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> The part "we want to have sex with each other". I'm sorry, my mother dropped me.


Maybe I can help? 

Mel is the only internet persona I have ever had the slightest interest in sexual relations with, and there is no "slight" about it.
Were we to meet in real life, it would be a task to fit in a romantic dinner before completely tearing each other up in bed.  

And please give Gaara81 a few more negs for me.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Maybe I can help?
> 
> Mel is the only internet persona I have ever had the slightest interest in sexual relations with, and there is no "slight" about it.
> Were we to meet in real life, it would be a task to fit in a romantic dinner before completely tearing each other up in bed.


poor dani, getting all emo again 
*huggles*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Maybe I can help?
> 
> Mel is the only internet persona I have ever had the slightest interest in sexual relations with, and there is no "slight" about it.
> Were we to meet in real life, it would be a task to fit in a romantic dinner before completely tearing each other up in bed.
> ...



Yeah I know... Thats why I'm praying for you guys to meet. I don't know wich god who will grant that wish though XD . Maybe Toiletism.
I will give him a few if you make up for the rep he eats from me 
And you shouldn't be saying these things you admin you.




			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ Goddammit BH, you just made me laugh out loud for the first time today. I don't know what it is you're doing, but keep posting, you're on a roll
> 
> moe, yes please :



I'm sowwy. I have to go to bed. My mom is screaming and it's 3 am XD
And by screaming I don't mean like moaning , like sex with my dad or something, "go to bed" , thats what she screams, god that was alot of commas. 

Bai cel, mel. dani, moe and someone else.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah it's 3AM here 2 


> Bai cel, mel.


i always liked that rhyme XD


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2005)

:toliet


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

lol, night toilet .


----------



## Mafioso111111 (Jul 18, 2005)

Take care toilet, hugs and kisses for you


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

Angelina-Jolie said:
			
		

> Take care toilet, hugs and kisses for you


lol, you pathetic creature, hugging yourself goodbye


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

Angelina-Jolie said:
			
		

> Take care toilet, hugs and kisses for you



Dani, IP ban please =]


----------



## Asuka (Jul 18, 2005)

Angelina-Jolie said:
			
		

> Take care toilet, hugs and kisses for you


stfu you, I'm the one who hugs toilet goodnight!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

That "awesome" gif is ... awesome XD (I think that might be a scene from _The Office_, though I may be mistaken)



			
				Asuka said:
			
		

> stfu you, I'm the one who hugs toilet goodnight!


Okay ... this isn't Toilet ... but I'm too lazy to match IPs :S

Someone ban all these accounts eventually, please 

Good night ... BH ... if you're still lurking around XD

EDIT: Ah.

Asuka, you twat, stfu now


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Asuka said:
			
		

> stfu you, I'm the one who hugs toilet goodnight!



Wait a minute who are you!? You're not me are you. 

Cel: I could have her hug (or more, whatever you want) you too 

Moe: ing You could make marlyn manson and we could have a celeb-party


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

Asuka said:
			
		

> stfu you, I'm the one who hugs toilet goodnight!


lol toilet, piss off with ure accounts  :S



> Wait a minute who are you!? You're not me are you.
> 
> Cel: I could have her hug (or more, whatever you want) you too


O__O

TO BED WITH j00!!

*tucks in*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol toilet, piss off with ure accounts  :S



Not mine I tell you! She's a freaking homoncolus, I don't like those ! 
scares me -.-


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> That "awesome" gif is ... awesome XD (I think that might be a scene from _The Office_, though I may be mistaken)
> 
> Okay ... this isn't Toilet ... but I'm too lazy to match IPs :S
> 
> Someone ban all these accounts eventually, please



You're an s-mod, Melly. You can do so.....or is it in the Admin's hands???

Speaking of hands........ooooohh.....
***quiet, Mario***


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> You're an s-mod, Celly.


*bans naru* 


Aaaawww, and peace rules once again


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *bans naru*
> 
> 
> Aaaawww, and peace rules once again



Testing, testing.........
One, deux, tres, quatro, wu, zechs, nana, acht, nove, dieci.

Nope, still here


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Mario said:
			
		

> You're an s-mod, Melly. You can do so.....or is it in the Admin's hands???


I'd ban them as soon as the culprits bugger off, but I'd prolly forget, so ...  Bah, 5 more minutes and you're smoked, guys. I have to be responsible XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'd ban them as soon as the culprits bugger off, but I'd prolly forget, so ...  Bah, 5 more minutes and you're smoked, guys. I have to be responsible XD



I wonder if, with all the crap I said in the past, and if we'd met earlier, would I have gotten banned?? And would've you done so???

Sorry, but I'm quite perplexed about the girls I met last night.


----------



## Asuka (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'd ban them as soon as the culprits bugger off, but I'd prolly forget, so ...  Bah, 5 more minutes and you're smoked, guys. I have to be responsible XD


what are culprits ??
*hihihi snicker*


----------



## Atsureki (Jul 18, 2005)

I would like to join the club, provided these idiots with their duplicate accounts are disposed of.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

lol who are all these new people  o_O


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol who are all these new people  o_O



Who knows.

**shall you pwn them, like the good ol' days???**


----------



## Atsureki (Jul 18, 2005)

lol who are all these old people?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Atsureki said:
			
		

> lol who are all these old people?



I'm Naru-chacha, nice to meetcha, n00b


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

> **shall you pwn them, *like the good ol' days???***


lol stfu, you don't know anything  


> *like the good ol' days???*


you we'rent even there then newb =P



> lol who are all these old people?


XD

sry a few duplicates appeared


----------



## Atsureki (Jul 18, 2005)

You should be nice to noobs. You might end up sycophantically idolizing me at some point in the future, and then calling me a noob would look foolish. ):


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Atsureki said:
			
		

> You should be nice to noobs. You might end up sycophantically idolizing me at some point in the future, and then calling me a noob would look foolish. ):



BTW, I was only playing with you.
I'm nice to noobs, but you should be wary of some people here.

For real, nice to meet you.



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol stfu, you don't know anything
> you we'rent even there then newb =P
> 
> XD
> ...


LOL, you still pwn me after all this time. LMAO


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Mario said:
			
		

> I wonder if, with all the crap I said in the past, and if we'd met earlier, would I have gotten banned?? And would've you done so???


I honestly wouldn't know, I'm not familiar with your earlier posting habits. Believe it or not, I hardly ventured out of Naruto Avenue until a few weeks after I got Smodded :S And now I hardly post in the Avenue and am an FC whore 



			
				Atsureki said:
			
		

> I would like to join the club, provided these idiots with their duplicate accounts are disposed of.


Done, I was going to ban them anyway  My koibito will add you to the list whenever she ... feels like it 


God should make more people with eyes like that X_______________X


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

Caviezel is so mesmerizing *_*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I honestly wouldn't know, I'm not familiar with your earlier posting habits. Believe it or not, I hardly ventured out of Naruto Avenue until a few weeks after I got Smodded :S And now I hardly post in the Avenue and am an FC whore



So, like me, you wandered around Naruto Ave.
Good to know that.

I still remember the line from Family Guy: "And Jim C-C-Cavy-Cazievel?? Is that it?? The guy from the 1st one?? (Passion of the Christ, they were lampooning Passion of the Christ 2)"

BTW, is it just me, or everybody except you has got me on their ignore list??


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 18, 2005)

Mario said:
			
		

> So, like me, you wandered around Naruto Ave.


Wandered would probably not be the best word in my case ... posted (a _lot_), kicked back w/ the regulars, modded, more like.



> BTW, is it just me, or everybody except you has got me on their ignore list??


I suppose I'm nicer than most people =/

Caviezel = one of occa's "best-looking men on earth"  He was the reason I watched _Thin Red Line_ again and again and again, despite its length


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Caviezel = one of occa's "best-looking men on earth"  He was the reason I watched _Thin Red Line_ again and again and again, despite its length



*shares the same guilty pleasure* 

I dont have you on ignore Mario. Only people like Kun_doc managed to cause me to do that, and you're in no way a kun_doc


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Good to know there, Melly and moe. At least I feel better now.
I haven't seen _The Thin Red Line_ for a long time, I need some free time off my hands (and so will the left wrist bandage tomorrow)


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

You're not on my ignore list, even though you almost earned your way there, for a while . 

I am glad the wah-wah is being replaced by someone named Mario, who I am slowly getting to know a bit 

@Occa: 





> That Joanna Newsom vid ...


Indeed. I am glad I am not the only one who thinks she is an insane and evil genius songstress


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Occa:
> Indeed. I am glad I am not the only one who thinks she is an insane and evil genius songstress





Joanna is Love! Upload the album for me please? My copy got deleted -_-


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

I will UL the album while I am at work, and send it to you when I get home. Fair deal, Moejo?


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

Cheers =D. Im upload QoSTA for you now =] * I swear Ill get it up for you!*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

ULing Joanna Newson - The Milk-Eyed Mendor for you now, Moe. I will send it to Occa, too. Don't worry, Melly--she isn't scary when you can't see her. I am just paranoid she is going to bust through my window if I listen to it at night XD


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I am just paranoid she is going to bust through my window if I listen to it at night XD



^ That's my fantasy actually =X


----------



## metronomy (Jul 19, 2005)

sprout and the bean.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm really into soundtracks right now  Currently listening to black hawk down, fight club, snatch, and lock stock and two smoking barrels. Hawt indeed. 

I couldn't go to sleep this day, and a friend of mine sent me the lotr soundtrack haha 

I guess this is what I get for beeing obsessed by movies *sigh*


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

That sounds like fun toilet .

The greatest movie OSTs are without a doubt The Good, The Bad & the Ugly and Shawshank Redemption. The main theme of Shawshank Redemption is quite possibly the greatest piece of music I own.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 19, 2005)

*loves the LOTR sound track* =|


----------



## Blue (Jul 19, 2005)

One of my favorite movie soundtracks might be _The General's Daughter_. After _O Brother_, of course. But that goes without saying.

Loff teh folk music.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey occa san! how are you when you read this question? ^__^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun toilet .
> 
> The greatest movie OSTs are without a doubt The Good, The Bad & the Ugly and Shawshank Redemption. The main theme of Shawshank Redemption is quite possibly the greatest piece of music I own.



Ouh the shawshank redemption is like the most beutiful movie ever. DOn't you love it when he locks himself up in the office and puts on that opera music. And everybody just looks up .. Sexy baby. 

Have you seen mean machine moe?



> One of my favorite movie soundtracks might be The General's Daughter. After O Brother, of course. But that goes without saying.
> 
> Loff teh folk music.



Ahh the soggy bottom boys.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Ouh the shawshank redemption is like the most beutiful movie ever. DOn't you love it when he locks himself up in the office and puts on that opera music. And everybody just looks up .. Sexy baby.



ah, that's one of the best scenes ever. For that split second everyone felt free. 



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> Have you seen mean machine moe?



I keep meaning to rent that flick, but I end up re-renting Lost In Translation


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I keep meaning to rent that flick, but I end up re-renting Lost In Translation



Nuuuuuu. You must rent it! "Gotta love the monk" you will understand it when you see it.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

lol, I'll rent it this weekend then


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 19, 2005)

Click my fecking ey man moe.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

hehe, I already have the record . Really good band, sweden is ripe with good bands =]


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

OH MY GOD


Meeeeeeeeeeeel! Devendra Banhart is coming to New Orleans, and The Hairy Fairy is touring along side to him.

This is the best year ever.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 19, 2005)

Hahahahhah I don't really know any of those people ! LAughs at moe.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

baka toilet XD. Im uploading his albums anyway, so I'll hit you up. Warning, he has a VERY odd voice and weird folky-bluesy songs...

I <3 him

but nyah, I saw Sam Beam and will see Devendra, all in one year 

\m/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 19, 2005)

You said nyah!!! I'm telling ada. 

But yeesh, you have a very very wide musical horizon moe.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> You said nyah!!! I'm telling ada.



Cant help it! That girl is my crack XD



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> But yeesh, you have a very very wide musical horizon moe.



_good people,
good loving,
good music in my life 
it makes me happy_[/The Foreigh Exchange]

okay, so there is no loving, but 2 out 3 aint that bad


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 19, 2005)

Posting at the expense of being the butt of the jokes.
How's everyone doing now????


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 19, 2005)

*NC:* Tired.

*moe:* Happiness is one of my favorite Foreigh Exchange songs, and stop bitching moe. You got the loving to. E-love, bro all the way. I wouldn't upload the whole ASMZ discography to someone random. 

*Mel:*


----------



## Misk (Jul 19, 2005)

*random noob walks in* so......Hows everyone this evening...


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

I am beat. Dead tired, dead hungry, and...dead sexy?  Bwahaha

*jkingler eats his arm before leaving the compy to make a sammich*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 20, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Posting at the expense of being the butt of the jokes.
> How's everyone doing now????


Kicks Naru

Hello!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 20, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Kicks Naru
> 
> Hello!



gives Reznor some poison!! Ahh, snap!! Forgot he's immune to poison!!

Yo there, reviving thread


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I guess this needed revival. *misses mommy occa, because mommy KnK is a machine built of iron and no mercy *


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 20, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I guess this needed revival. *misses mommy occa, because mommy KnK is a machine built of iron and no mercy *



Be aware, Dani rules with an iron fist!!!!


----------



## Blue (Jul 20, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I guess this needed revival. *misses mommy occa, because mommy KnK is a machine built of iron and no mercy *


Awwww.
*hugs son to iron(ic) merciless chest*


----------



## KK (Jul 20, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I guess this needed revival. *misses mommy occa, because mommy KnK is a machine built of iron and no mercy *



*glomps lonely e-lover*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

[bimbo] I love my boyfriend and I love my mommy.  [/bimbo]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 20, 2005)

I wanted to say something totaly random..But it ended up to be an impossible task. 
It got to random and I tried to make sense out of it and now my neck hurts.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

You know, trying to cut your own head of with a butter knife because of a forums, that's just to random.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 20, 2005)

BH said:
			
		

> I wanted to say something totaly random..But it ended up to be an impossible task.
> It got to random and I tried to make sense out of it and now my neck hurts.


Wow, two days on and you're _still_ on a roll. 

*cuddles sun*  

Annnnd ... back to brekkie.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 20, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Annnnd ... back to brekkie.



No break till I at least get a hello from you, auntie dearie.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 20, 2005)

Brekkie = breakfast 

Hello Mario =O

*goes back to brekkie again*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

I wish I had food. 

BTW, Mel. Like my new Elliott theme?


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Here SaG you can share some of my Ramen and who is elliot smith?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, Atomisk. 

And Elliott Smith is an amzing singer/songswriter, that currently own my soul.


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Those colors are kind of depressing though


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

All my sigs and avatars have a sad streak to them. That's because I always listen to Elliott while working in Photoshop.

He comitted suicide 2003, and alot of his work is kind of depressing. So it is only fitting.


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Man all the good rock stars kill themselves Nirvana lead singer Drowning Pool lead singer and now this guy


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm actually uploading  Elliott right now for some people at the music department. If you're intrested I could PM the link to you as well?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 20, 2005)

Richie said:
			
		

> Hey occa san! how are you when you read this question? ^__^


Warmly content, because I just had the best cup of tea I've had in a long time and am finishing off a fulfilling faffing session w/ my beloved koibito before heading out w/ sis for the day  How are you as you read this?



			
				moe said:
			
		

> but nyah, I saw Sam Beam and will see Devendra, all in one year


>((((( .____. 

You _do_ know I'm crashing at your place in the U.S. wherever you are by the time I can get there, right? 



			
				sun said:
			
		

> BTW, Mel. Like my new Elliott theme?


Yes, because it's Elliot, and it's in brown, sepia-ish tones. I love sepia stuff, I love warm tones. Total sucker for them 

Out for coffee, bimbotic shopping and ... more bimbotic shopping. Take care, all of you ^____^


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> >((((( .____.



butbutbut I intend to get you a signed copy! Mercy? 



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You _do_ know I'm crashing at your place in the U.S. wherever you are by the time I can get there, right?



Ofcourse! . I was already planning to kidnapp you upon your arrival, glad I wont have to resort to those drastic measures 

Have loads of fun Mel ^.^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 21, 2005)

Hahah Bimbo 

Hey moe you giggolo wanna have some fun.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

>


^ that bares striking resemblance to you XD


			
				AFI said:
			
		

> Hey moe you giggolo wanna have some fun.



Show me the money first.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 21, 2005)

I just wanna play soccer T_______T
God that sounds like a subtle sex message -__-
I just wanna play ball! 
Damnit


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 21, 2005)

I wanna play ball to! 

*is the one picked last for the team*


----------



## Sayo (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm starting to believe SaG took over moe's acc and vice verca, since that avi your now whearing is just too moeish . . .  =P


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I do hope that one day I will surpass my father musically. Nothing wrong in going in his footsteps. But expect a change as soon as I can't sleep and don't have anything to do.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

Cellllly I need a mason avy ;_;



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I do hope that one day I will surpass my father musically. Nothing wrong in going in his footsteps. But expect a change as soon as I can't sleep and don't have anything to do.



Music fanboy and avy/sig whore. I adore you <3


----------



## Sayo (Jul 21, 2005)

"Cellllly I need a mason avy ;_;"

err, . .nani? .   . .mason?   o_O 

i find those anime art based avi's very sexy on you moe, whear them!!11  ^~


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 21, 2005)

I actually prefer musicwhore moe avatars. 

Not that this is bad, it's just that I like my moe with music. It's like I like my bread with butter, they just go hand in hand.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> "Cellllly I need a mason avy ;_;"
> 
> err, . .nani? .   . .mason?   o_O
> 
> i find those anime art based avi's very sexy on you moe, whear them!!11  ^~



Damn typos XD 



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I actually prefer musicwhore moe avatars.
> 
> Not that this is bad, it's just that I like my moe with music. It's like I like my bread with butter, they just go hand in hand.



lol . I wont be changing mine for a while, it's by Joy (<3) after all . But the next time Im changing it , Devendra will be on =]


----------



## metronomy (Jul 21, 2005)

I touched Devandra's bum.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

I wish I was your hand


----------



## metronomy (Jul 21, 2005)

Who said it was with my hand. >.>

Enough of the perversion, you have to see Devandra live it's something else.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

I wish I was your...

err

Seeing him on Wed 10/12/05 in New Orleans @ The One Eyed Jacks


----------



## metronomy (Jul 21, 2005)

I bet you're counting the days.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You _do_ know I'm crashing at your place in the U.S. wherever you are by the time I can get there, right?


Auntie Melly is coming to the US???
And New Orleans too????

Why is Nawlins and NY so far away?? The only times I have to go to Louisiana is at some Mardi Gras and New Orleans Saints games (haven't been to the massive Louisiana Superdome since the Kyle Turley incident vs the NY Jets 4 years ago)


----------



## KageMane (Jul 22, 2005)

Occa where did u get ur last avatar?


----------



## Blue (Jul 22, 2005)

Beloved said:
			
		

> You _do_ know I'm crashing at (Moe's) place in the U.S. wherever (he is) by the time I can get there, right?


No, you're not. 

Mel art, already posted somewhere in the depths of the art forum:



Ish so cute.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 22, 2005)

AWRG! Stupid kindergarten lady that stopped the evolution of my drawing skills at the age of five! ing


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> No, you're not.



but...

arguing with ukes is pointless 



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Mel art, already posted somewhere in the depths of the art forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Ish so cute.



Wooooooow Dani. 

Mel should model. Perfect figure, enchating smile and lovely features


----------



## Sayo (Jul 22, 2005)

Occciiiiii-chan *squeeeee*  
her lucious asian lips and cute smile just wants to snog teh wify all day


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> No, you're not.
> 
> Mel art, already posted somewhere in the depths of the art forum:
> 
> ...



Man, I love it!!!!  

Great work, Dani. Her face and smile is exactly on detail. Hell, You even got the jacket details right.
I gotta tell you, I'm seriously impressed

BTW, after you read my PM, whadda ya think of my idea???


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 22, 2005)

That's amazing, Dani.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, really amazing. I actually feel kind of bad right now for sucking so much at drawing.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 22, 2005)

> but...
> 
> arguing with ukes is pointless



Indeed! 


But the pic is so artishy. Nice one dani.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2005)

...p​..
m​u​B​


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 24, 2005)

*rapes moe while Dani watches with whip*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi there, Melly, that's such a cool avy you got now.
Makes me wanna play Super Mario Brothers again

**here come the jokes at my real name's expense**


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 24, 2005)

KageMane said:
			
		

> Occa where did u get ur last avatar?


The Rukia one? 



That's from _shimmer fine snow_ (have a browse, best Kaien art ever, plus pretty Rukias), although strangely the pic it came from isn't on the site anymore. 



If you're referring to the av itself, that was me (blinking and ish).

*refrains from making bad Mario pun jokes*

I'd never get sick of playing Mario games  I think Mario 3 is my favourite XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *refrains from making bad Mario pun jokes*
> 
> I'd never get sick of playing Mario games  I think Mario 3 is my favourite XD


Super Mario 3 pwns every Mario game by a lot.
Even the _real Super Mario 2_ that was never released in the US, till it was included on the SNES's Super Mario All-Stars game.

**huggles Melly for not making Super Mario jokes at my name's expense, though I grew accustomed to them nowadays**


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

> Super Mario 3 pwns every Mario game by a lot.


I would argue for Super Mario World and Mario 64 being up there, tied for the top spot. Mario 3 comes in #2 for me


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I would argue for Super Mario World and Mario 64 being up there, tied for the top spot. Mario 3 comes in #2 for me


Agreed, Mario has some damn kickass games.

Any of you guys beat Super Mario 2, the real 2, including the lettered stages?  That is one of the hardest games I have ever completed.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'd never get sick of playing Mario games  I think Mario 3 is my favourite XD


Finally someone! You got more wisdom than I tought.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Agreed, Mario has some damn kickass games.
> 
> Any of you guys beat Super Mario 2, the real 2, including the lettered stages?  That is one of the hardest games I have ever completed.



I did, the first time I advanced to the lettered stages, I smashed my controller in frustration.
I guess now we know why the game never made it out of Japan on its original release.


----------



## Aman (Jul 24, 2005)

To me, ever since N64, Mario becomes less fun the newer the console is...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 24, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> To me, ever since N64, Mario becomes less fun the newer the console is...


This is true I agree. The N64 Mario was the last one I enjoyed, I'm not talking about spin-offs tought.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

Two words on the collapse of Mario Bros. games:

*MARIO PARTY!!!!*

nuff said.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *rapes moe while Dani watches with whip*



I should do more thread bumping XD



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'd never get sick of playing Mario games  I think Mario 3 is my favourite XD



NES > PS3


----------



## Blue (Jul 24, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I should do more thread bumping XD


*whips*

Don't let it become a regular thing. ._.


----------



## KK (Jul 24, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Agreed, Mario has some damn kickass games.
> 
> Any of you guys beat Super Mario 2, the real 2, including the lettered stages?  That is one of the hardest games I have ever completed.



I beat it like ten times over.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

All right, people, let's end the talk and go back on topic.
Like, for example, how smexy Mel really is.
**runs away from Dani to avoid the thorned whip**


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> *whips*
> 
> Don't let it become a regular thing. ._.



Promise not to .___.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Promise not to .___.



At least you didn't get the thorned whip there, moe.
giggity giggity giggity goo!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

> The N64 Mario was the last one I enjoyed


Agreed. Sunshine = crap. And Mario Kart Double Dash pales in comparison to Mario Kart 64--you can't jump?!?! WTF!!!! 

Back to romantic comedies--I think I am going to start an FC, doomed though it may be on an anime forum XD


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 24, 2005)

I thought Sunshine was very fun, running around cleaning up grease really did it for me.  A pity I was doing it in a game and not my actual neighborhood.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

I just couldn't get into it. The water gun was really a WTF for me, and I couldn't get past it. I am happy with Leaves and Feathers and Hats--I leave the squirt guns for real life


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 24, 2005)

> Back to romantic comedies--I think I am going to start an FC, doomed though it may be on an anime forum XD



Fuck! I love them, they make me feel good inside. 
...






Am I gay?-.-


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

No, no you are not. Or maybe you are, but if so it isn't because you like "chick flicks." I am not gay, and I love romantic comedies.

*jkingler senses skepticism*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha kingler, you're gay too!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I do like N'Sync, Chick Flicks, and Gossip--I guess that is 3 strikes, eh? :sad


----------



## metronomy (Jul 24, 2005)

I kiss men all the time.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> I kiss men all the time.



That's the way to go .


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey, moe. You like the new sig?


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2005)

*just noticed it* XD 

Awesome


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha, glad you like. Aod set me up too well to not do it XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2005)

jkingler; thanks for the PMs, man. I really need to blow steam off some music


Where's Mel now???


----------



## KK (Jul 24, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> I kiss men all the time.



That's what makes you e-delicious. 

*molests all male members without due notification*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 25, 2005)

What the hell? Occa is admin now?! 

*molests e-lover*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep, she sure is. She has been an exemplary mod, smod, and now I am sure she will shine as an admin 

Note: Another factor that was important in adminning her: She had a long enough username to fit in (NN is the oddball )


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> What the hell? Occa is admin now?!


 Yep, there was an invisible election 



> *molests e-lover*


 *gets Dani's shotgun*
*waits for KK to appear*


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> What the hell? Occa is admin now?!
> 
> *molests e-lover*


As of 2 hours ago.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's how it all happened: All of the awesome smods were teleported by the mighty admins to the Battleworld, where the Secret Wars took place. Occa, a student of Donatello, is highly proficient in technological contrivances. She was able to make a device that allowed her to steal adminly powers and she used it to smite the other smods. She then claimed her new status as admin/NF deity.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Here's how it all happened: All of the awesome smods were teleported by the mighty admins to the Battleworld, where the Secret Wars took place. Occa, a student of Donatello, is highly proficient in technological contrivances. She was able to make a device that allowed her to steal adminly powers and she used it to smite the other smods. She then claimed her new status as admin/NF deity.


Ummm, KnK, NN, or Occa, could you check jk's perms to make sure he can't see the Mod Lounge?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

Perms? I don't need no stinking perms! 

My hair is naturally beautiful


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 25, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Ummm, KnK, NN, or Occa, could you check jk's perms to make sure he can't see the Mod Lounge?


No need to patronise Joe's extremely inaccurate synopsis Goobs 

What happened was - I showed them all nekkid Dani pictures.

There is a reason I'm too cool for MENSA


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> There is a reason I'm too cool for MENSA


 


MENSA sux!


----------



## Jordy (Jul 25, 2005)

Guestion!; Are you on your good art computer for me yet? xD


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

You showed them the pics _using technologies_, didn't you? 

*jkingler is sticking to his story, but not denying yours *


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 25, 2005)

rez said:
			
		

> MENSA sux!


It totally does. I don't know about the American chapter, but the Malaysian newsletter makes me 



			
				Jordy said:
			
		

> Guestion!; Are you on your good art computer for me yet? xD


No >__>












... Joe, would you like to work for me?


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> It totally does. I don't know about the American chapter, but the Malaysian newsletter makes me


 I don't now about the American chapter either. I stayed away, they are too f-ing elitist. (Here anyway)


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

> ... Joe, would you like to work for me?



  :S


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 25, 2005)

*asks again, with elaboration*



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> You showed them the pics _using technologies_, didn't you?
> 
> *jkingler is sticking to his story, but not denying yours *


^ Impressively vague like a veteran politician bastard! Occa would like you to work   in her non-existent partisan group masquerading as an NGO.




... Joe, would you like to work for me?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

I am a consummate politician when I put on my game face.

If anyone asks about my new employer, I'll neither confirm nor deny that I am even employed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 25, 2005)

Ugh, I hate evening mosquitoes.

Really Joe, you really should start being able to tell when I'm joking 

Hi sun, I see you browsing this thread! 
I pmed you muzak, hope you like it XD
Right, need to be off for dinner.
Everyone, I'll see you tmw  Btw ...
Dani is the secks.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

> Really Joe, you really should start being able to tell when I'm joking


Well, if that isn't the sex-pot calling the j-kettle black


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Why on EARTH would anyone want to read the early pages of any spam member FC? XD If you're into masochism, I'm sure there are many other things you could try ... or you could ask moexjoe about the details of their trysts


What can I say, I have nothing better to do and the wather is shitty. Not to meantion it is kind of fun (in a boring demented way) reading other peoples spam.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 25, 2005)

I hope you enjoyed the spam then XD Now I'm off to feed _my_ masochistic side by watching bad Cantonese serials w/ my mom.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 25, 2005)

Mel said:
			
		

> Now I'm off to feed my masochistic side by watching bad Cantonese serials w/ my mom.


OK have fun. XD

Bye, bye, Mel.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

> XD.


Double XD (Unbold for secrecy's sake, Occa )


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh snap!!! Melly is now Admin????
I knew I should've woke up earlier, then again.......

OK, ninmou kanryou, thread bumped


----------



## Blue (Jul 25, 2005)

I can now say that even if myself and NN were dumped into vats of boiling acid and reduced to wearing hoods while pursuing a life of crime, this forum would still have the hottest administration of any forum, ever.

I mean, how many forums have hot girl admins? Get real, we pwn.


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2005)

: :


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I can now say that even if myself and NN were dumped into vats of boiling acid and reduced to wearing hoods while pursuing a life of crime, this forum would still have the hottest administration of any forum, ever.


Only if NN were the only one to jump at Sulphuric Acid, then I'd be a happy man......
**kidding, Zach's a cool Admin**



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I mean, how many forums have hot girl admins? Get real, we pwn.


No one, this forum is la cr?me de la cr?me when it comes to hot female admins.
Which proves a point, you argue with a girl, you lose; you argue with a girl admin, your soul is no longer with you.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I mean, how many forums have hot girl admins? Get real, we pwn.


 That's why I think you are all pretend. The forum itself is an anime.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I mean, how many forums have hot girl admins? Get real, we pwn.


Oh please, how many forums have hot young guy/girl/it like me? None I tell!

I'm a blessing to these forums.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> That's why I think you are all pretend. The forum itself is an anime.


I just wish there was more fanservice.   Mel & Dani


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I just wish there was more fanservice.   Mel & Dani


 There's always the obligatory hot springs episode


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> There's always the obligatory hot springs episode


Or the "GOTCHA!!!" locker room episode too


----------



## Blue (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry, this forum is an action/adventure story, not a harem story. Fanservice is minimal.

*Throws fireballs at Rez*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> *Throws fireballs at Rez*


Remember that I'm reznor. 
*Throws 4 fireballs*


Reznor from Super Mario World was 4 rhinos on platforms, for those who don't know


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Sorry, this forum is an action/adventure story, not a harem story. Fanservice is minimal.


Can't it be an action/adventure like Tenjou Tango?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Remember that I'm reznor.
> *Throws 4 fireballs*
> 
> Reznor from Super Mario World was 4 rhinos on platforms, for those who don't know


It took me 10 tries to get through those 4 Reznors the 1st time I faced them.

Now, it might take 100 tries to get through _this_ Reznor.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Can't it be an action/adventure like Tenjou Tango?


 


			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> It took me 10 tries to get through those 4 Reznors the 1st time I faced them.
> 
> Now, it might take 100 tries to get through _this_ Reznor.


I'm the shit are Mario World. I kill most bosses in seconds XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 25, 2005)

MY predictions is that mel will be admin some ...day  !


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> MY predictions is that mel will be admin some ...day  !


You can see into the present. Congrats.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 25, 2005)

^ lol

I didn't know that's where you got your name from rez. Cool.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> You can see into the present. Congrats.



Thank you for making me  oldie.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

> this forum is an action/adventure story, not a harem story. Fanservice is minimal.


But I thought we were all Occa's bitches, Dani being her bottom bitch, of course 

*jkingler strips for Mel anyways *


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Congrats on the 3000th post ingler


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, congrats JK!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

Hooray for me! Yay for jkingler! XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 25, 2005)

Good JK you gave me a reason. 

Ladies and gentlemen and dogs! I present to you,
JJAAAAAAAYYYYYYKKKKKIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGGLLLERRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

XD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2005)

>_>
Is it too good to be true? CONGRATS!


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 25, 2005)

No its been true for awhile.

Congrats Occa, can't think of a better replacement for myself =D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 25, 2005)

Fuck you guys almost used a whole page on discussing the 3000 post. I know that you people aren't  that boring?

This is waste of occasionalutopia-ness!

Edit: Ohh my bad, dont be hatin'


----------



## KK (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Yep, there was an invisible election
> 
> *gets Dani's shotgun*
> *waits for KK to appear*



*eats shotgun*


----------



## Blue (Jul 25, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *eats shotgun*



My shotgun is inedible, inexorable, everlasting, immutable, incorruptible, perpetual, and eternal.

*Blows KK away*



> Is it too good to be true? CONGRATS!


Too good perhaps, but not too unlikely. She deserves it more then anyone.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 25, 2005)

> She deserves it more then anyone.



*Caugh* I assume you have only professional reasons [/Caugh end] 

Nah I know you have, no need for no long occa praise. 

But where is she ;_;


----------



## Blue (Jul 25, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> *Caugh* I assume you have only professional reasons [/Caugh end]
> 
> Nah I know you have, no need for no long occa praise.


I do have only (read:mostly) professional reasons for wanting her admin; I have personal reasons for wanting her body.





> But where is she ;_;


It's 8 in the morning where she is.  :/


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> It's 8 in the morning where she is.  :/



She should be here for her Peons.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 25, 2005)

> It's 8 in the morning where she is. :/



And ok then! I'm gonna stay awake until she's on then. 

Heck it's only 2am. Teh clock is 2 at teh moment. I'm lovin it.

...

For the fun of it.

Edit: Ok fuckit, I need my sleep. I need to dream about naked people. I mean women. Hehe did you know that r is almost like n but without the bow thingy. 
rn

U+I+Upside down = n too

: I really dont dream about naked women, almost never. I often dream about going to war though. Then it's suddently a video game of some sort. All my friends are in them too. To bad I poorly remember nf faces. Cause if I did, you could be in my dreams too. I'm not sure if you'd want too thugh. 
Edit


Edit: Dont get it wrong I dont wanna keel you guys. 

nite -.-


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 25, 2005)

Me too, it's bad enough I didn't see her this morning (in NY) to congratulate her, and her to wish me a happy birthday.

To think we only had one smexy Admin, now we have _TWO_ smexy Admins!!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Me too, it's bad enough I didn't see her this morning (in NY) to congratulate her, and her to wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> To think we only had one smexy Admin, now we have _TWO_ smexy Admins!!


You obviously missed out on the musical performance "Tazmo and Ninjanerd on Ice!"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> You obviously missed out on the musical performance "Tazmo and Ninjanerd on Ice!"


Forgot the Dynamic Duo.

Silly me.


----------



## Aman (Jul 26, 2005)

Damn you jk!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 26, 2005)

Why are we damning me? 

Occa: do you like Jason Mraz? *hopes you do*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sleepy, someone hug me to bed. (Hint: I'm posting in the occa fc :eyeroll)


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats, occa! You've been promoted to admin.  You'll be a lot better then Vegeta...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the wishes aman_melles (and all of you some pages back ) 



			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> You'll be a lot better then Vegeta...


I wouldn't be here without Ro'@Vegeta in the first place though ...  He hired me, Jules (Spectrum) and Dani (KnK).

*gives BH a very belated tuck-in hug* You high maintenance whore, you


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

*Comes into FC. Pwns everyone (except Mel) with new sig avi combo. Leaves*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

*is very much pwned* X__________X

Absolutely powerless against Ryan Adams.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

LOL XD

I just made this combo, tought that since you're such a huge Ryan fan this might be the appropriate place to show it of.

BTW, I haven't congratulated you on your admin promoation yet. :sweat

So congrats, Mel! :


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks <3 And yes, you couldn't have come to a better place to show off a Ryan Adams av-sig combo XD

You should be getting Dirty Three's _She Has No Strings Apollo_ in a few hours should I see you online - for now I've got a dinner to finish


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

Well good luck with the dinner. 

I'm of to watch five episodes of Bleach and I look forward to more Dirty Three.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Send the Dirty Three my way, too, please, if it isn't too much to ask 

I want in on all the music! 

P.S. That means I want some Ryan Adams from S&G, too, since I know he is hoarding it . Moe only sent me Magnolia Mountain, and that was at least a month ago


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> P.S. That means I want some Ryan Adams from S&G, too, since I know he is hoarding it . Moe only sent me Magnolia Mountain, and that was at least a month ago


You poor thing. But my old man moe sure is getting old lately, his pimp speed is not what it used to be. I guess old age.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

Send me the Ryan Adams you've promised me Koibto. I feel extremely left out, forgotten, and alone.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm currently uploading "Love Is Hell" and "Cold Roses", the ones I have. occa will have to take care of the rest.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Because of my extreme impatience and because, as KnK does, I feel a bit left out, I am DLing more Ryan Adams XD

If I get some of his stuff before you have it, you can expect a PM from me, ShaGgy


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Random drippings?!?!?

I get albums, KiNK! And high quality ones at that . You have no way of knowing this, of course, but even if I have all sorts of random music, the random bits are sent to me. When I get music for myself, I am a connoiseur...

Note: I am currently, umm...buying the following albums

Cold Roses
Gold
Demolition
Rock n' Roll
The Suicide Handbook
Heartbreaker
Love is Hell (Parts 1 and 2)
and also an unreleased live, from 2005.06.03


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Officially released, you ask? 

I don't know, and I don't concern myself with things like "official" or "ethical" when I am getting music I want


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

Ah '__' For a moment there I was wondering if I'd missed out the news about 48 Hours / Suicide Handbook finally having a proper release ... 

I guess the next best thing I can do now is - send Koibito a few of my favourite Ryan Adams songs


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Which albums do you have, Occa? Just so I know which I should send your way, if by some odd fluke I have an album that you don't


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 27, 2005)

Can't you guys just transfer directly through MSN?

If it's that Transfer-Blocking thing, there are ways around it. :amazed


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Can't you guys just transfer directly through MSN?
> 
> If it's that Transfer-Blocking thing, there are ways around it. :amazed


MSN is usally slow, not to mention that sharing albums through it would be a pain.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 27, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> MSN is usally slow, not to mention that sharing albums through it would be a pain.


Only as slow as your upstream allows, my friends and I do it all of the time.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2005)

S&G, stop poking fun at my age you whore ;_;. 

I love this thread, so many Ryan/piracy/music rants going on, <3 you all.

 adminy-Mel ^.^ What's up? :


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> S&G, stop poking fun at my age you whore ;_;.


Who's poking fun? I'm just telling the truth.



Cold Roses is finished. Check your PMs.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you, Son.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Who's poking fun? I'm just telling the truth.



hmph, and here I had ulpoaded nearly 6 gbs for you all.

No pimping for you


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

Anytime for my parents. 

Love is Hell should soon be finished as well.

EDIT*
Daddy moe isn't old. He's really young. Happy?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

@MK: I hate MSN. Hate, hate, hate. AIM isn't much better, but I can't deal with names that are entire sentences, and sometimes short paragraphs. People's SN's are longer than the things they say, most times. Stupid MSN >.<

@Moe: I am older than you, you GEEZER ing  I am finally listening to The String Quartet Tribute to Elliot Smith. Angeles is so beautiful! It brought tears to my eyes! ing


@S&G, Occa, and KiNK...and I s'pose MK, too : Do you have AIM? If you have AIM and want to chat, feel free to PM me your SN


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @S&G, Occa, and KiNK...and I s'pose MK, too : Do you have AIM? If you have AIM and want to chat, feel free to PM me your SN


I'm from Europe, we mostly use MSN here.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm from Europe, we mostly use MSN here.



I'm from the place where cool people live, we mostly use MSN too. Fortunately most people on my list are sane enough to keep their handles short.

I do have an AIM screen name, which you can find by looking up my Smarterchild thread, but I'm on it like, no joke, once every couple months.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw Ryan Adams last month.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Is there a program that lets you be on AIM and MSN simultaneously? If so, I might install that. I dislike MSN to the point that if I ever do use it--which I may since awesome people are on there, apparently--I won't want to use it by itself 

@Occa: if S&G doesn't get you Love is Hell first, I will do that when my...ummm..._transaction_ is complete. Also, about the Suicide Handbook--if someone gets that soon, can they send it to me? My purchase of that one is taking a particularly long time. I am only buying it at around 1k/second


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

You cant be on msn and aim simultaneously?


huh 

I wanna write more but this is all i got folks.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

YSI and MU are being BITCHES tonight.

Koibito:
Another innocuous thing

Hi BH, you're sexy yourself :hihih kaos which doesn't exist:

Oh and Dave (FaM), FUCK YOU.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

@JinK - 

Trillian. I don't use it because I like the smilies in MSN, which you cannot use in Trillian.

*Continues to DL innoculous stuff*


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2005)

Mel, Im going to get you a Ryan Adams personally signed cd even if it kills me.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Is there a program that lets you be on AIM and MSN simultaneously? If so, I might install that. I dislike MSN to the point that if I ever do use it--which I may since awesome people are on there, apparently--I won't want to use it by itself


If you have AOL, you can use AIM and MSN at the same time.



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Oh and Dave (FaM), FUCK YOU.


I thought we were talking about Bryan Adams? >.>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Mel, Im going to get you a Ryan Adams personally signed cd even if it kills me.


 I love you so much. *restrains koibito from inflicting physical harm, just in case*



			
				FaM said:
			
		

> I thought we were talking about Bryan Adams? >.>


*>(.*​


			
				BH said:
			
		

> @ Ouuh watch out FaM, Mel is gonna send you to hell. Or france.


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Out of the people who've received multiple reps from me, you probably get them for the most inane reasons. But you totally deserve them.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> If you have AOL, you can use AIM and MSN at the same time.


If you have AOL, you have larger issues then being able to share IM programs.



			
				Koibito said:
			
		

> *restrains koibito from inflicting physical harm, just in case*


It's okay. I'll just go on a  quest for something special that has absolutely nothing to do with music whatsoever to give you.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Out of the people who've received multiple reps from me, you probably get them for the most inane reasons. But you totally deserve them.



Dont worry, you're insane too mel  

@ And jk, your avi looks bukkaked. =O


----------



## metronomy (Jul 27, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> If you have AOL, you have larger issues then being able to share IM programs.


Lol I don't. At home I have Tiscali which is pretty usless anyway as it is, and at university I have some super stuipid fast internet provider. Which is not really super stupid fast because all my fellow students steal the bandwidth.

Mel don't hate me.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Mel don't hate me.


I'll think about it when that secks Byakuya album is up


----------



## metronomy (Jul 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'll think about it when that secks Byakuya album is up


*gets to work like a house elf*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

I was going to do something, but I forgot it .. -_-


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2005)

Who was the forum leader from the start?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

BH said:
			
		

> I was going to do something, but I forgot it .. -_-


Stay here and be idiots with us 



			
				aman said:
			
		

> Who was the forum leader from the start?


Requests for historical commentary on NF staff are better suited for Ask Vash! or Ask KnK!


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

I know my last post had something to do with Akatsuki and Sannin when my reply box is resized to 3 screens' worth.

I should probably do something about Ask KnK. But without any real threads I'm interested in replying to (outside fanclubs), it's nice to have as a social conduit.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2005)

I propose a KnK Lounge, either at the Konoha Lounge, or at the Bath House.
**I'm so delusional, then again, Mel drives me crazy.......so does Dani**

OK, I'm outtie.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I propose a KnK Lounge, either at the Konoha Lounge, or at the Bath House.
> **I'm so delusional, then again, Mel drives me crazy.......so does Dani**
> 
> OK, I'm outtie.



Her ego  would 

If you know what I mean.. Not that thats a wrong thing eh  

*yadayadayada*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

I *AM* the KnK Lounge


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I *AM* the KnK Lounge


Best wonderfully true statement ever


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I *AM* the KnK Lounge


You _ARE_ KnK's living embodiment of smexyness


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

Haha lets dance! 

And I have to tell you guys something. Have you ever seen that there are for example two guests visiting this FC? Lurkers who might sign up later on, and they've already stalked for months. They know how we act and they're planning a scheme to win our hearts and mind, with fake typings and that jiggety.

Just a thought.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2005)

You mean, _giggity_
Lurking, stalking's little cousin.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

Quick, let's not act ourselves!

I would like to discuss the mating habits of African civets.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

^ Alright. 

I would like to discuss the schematics of Intel Pentium 4 Processor.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

^ Who the fuck are you, assface? I saaaid, I wud liek 2 discuz t3h mating habbits of Afrikan civet.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2005)

I would like to discuss the brewery mechanics and brewery methods at Anheuser Busch Brewery, St. Louis.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

I just came here to discuss how awesome occa is.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

You guys are not getting it. This is my FC. What I want to discuss goes. Cibai lei ma pek.

*points@sunshine dude* See? That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

I Like Men Loads Of Them Are The Same Time!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Hai, taichou! 

The African Civet is a common viverrid that ranges across tropical Africa. Unlike many other members of the family, which resemble cats, the African Civet resembles a short dog-like animal. Its coarse coat varies but is usually an ornate pattern of black and white contrasting bands and blotches, with a white face mask and black eye patches (like that of a raccoon) and a pale muzzle. Like all civets it has a perenial glands that produces a fluid known as civetone (used in the perfume industry), which it spreads on markers in its territory to claim its range.

The African Civet ranges across Sub-Saharan Africa (except from Somalia and most of Botswana, Namibia and South Africa. It lives it forests, both dense rainforest, or in partly forested mosaics, as well as in drier country were cover exists (along watercourses or rock outcroppings). Although they are frequently taken by snares left out for jackals and are victims of roadkill, they are not considered threatened.

The African Civet is a omnivorous generalist, taking both small vertebrates, invertebrates, eggs, carrion, and vegetable matter. It is capable of taking on poisonous invertebrates (such as the millipedes most other species avoid) and snakes, and tackling large prey items like mongooses and hares. It forages by itself, and is a solitary animal that *does not tolerate the presence of others of its species.*

 

Mating habits! Mating habits, wikipedia!


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

The appreciation of new music follows from the deeply human characteristics of curiosity and attraction to novelty, the same qualities that promote the spread from one culture to another of art, ideas and technology. 
Enjoying one kind of music does not generally involve giving up another - moreover, some musical instruments are readily adaptable to a variety of musical styles and genres, for example, the violin, which is commonly used in music as disparate as South India raga, Celtic dance tunes, and jazz.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2005)

And this thread turned into an episode of _Frasier_


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

I want to have the role of the homosexual freddy who thinks he likes girls and is completely freaked out about it. And his pet died of the flue. His job is on the local market in iraq where he flick ribs for a living.

This post will self destruct in 3 minutes.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2005)

AFI, you DO realise you're completely being yourself, right?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> AFI, you DO realise you're completely being yourself, right?


Is that a shocker????
That's what makes him Toilet. Being himself, and we love it. (or somehow)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> AFI, you DO realise you're completely being yourself, right?



Hah! ! Yeah.. -.-

But do you know whats really bugging me, it's the fact that I forgot to delete my post after three minutes -.-  

With the oh so creative comment: poff

Why is this happening to me ing

Edit : Aww I love you too naru. (or somehow)


----------



## jkingler (Jul 28, 2005)

I love Oasis, don't get me wrong, but Ryan Adams' cover of Wonderwall is SO DAMN SEXY!!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 28, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> The appreciation of new music follows from the deeply human characteristics of curiosity and attraction to novelty, the same qualities that promote the spread from one culture to another of art, ideas and technology.
> Enjoying one kind of music does not generally involve giving up another - moreover, some musical instruments are readily adaptable to a variety of musical styles and genres, for example, the violin, which is commonly used in music as disparate as South India raga, Celtic dance tunes, and jazz.


I actually enjoyed reading that.

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I actually enjoyed reading that.
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?



I enjoyed writing it - but it's nothing that I would have ever considered or written had it not been opposite day. I would be more confortable writing about the spread of the Phonecian Alphabet or the possibility of Chinese exploration of the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 28, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I enjoyed writing it - but it's nothing that I would have ever considered or written had it not been opposite day. I would be more confortable writing about the spread of the Phonecian Alphabet or the possibility of Chinese exploration of the Western Hemisphere.


You wrote that?! 

I tought it was a quote of something, it sounded really bookish.


My turn. I just came up with this. It's work of fiction.

No matter how hard a person tries to carry on a regular conversation through an ordinary post, someone has to spoil what little fun there is by making a really mean comment. 

Does it really matter how philosophical the post is? Can't I just ask a question to start a converation? I didn't know there was criteria for acceptence. I have only been here a short amount of time and already have had my self-esteem crushed, feelings hurt and have been called an idiot. 

On a lighter note I have met some great people and I hope to meet more. None the less, it just boggles my mind that some people can't even be polite on an internet message board. Sorry to waste your time whining, but I hope it's ok if I at least speak my mind, without mean comments to my personality.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 28, 2005)

> No matter how hard a person tries to carry on a regular conversation through an ordinary post, someone has to spoil what little fun there is by making a really mean comment.



Yeah but then you get the chance to answer back with wit and intelligence, or pwn, as it's called here. 



> Does it really matter how philosophical the post is? Can't I just ask a question to start a converation? I didn't know there was criteria for acceptence. I have only been here a short amount of time and already have had my self-esteem crushed, feelings hurt and have been called an idiot.



Hmm. I never quit beeing noobish. Most of the time I dont make sense. I just find something I like and stick with it. And "philosophical" is not the word to describe my posts. And I for once, have never experienced that someone has been mean to me.



> On a lighter note I have met some great people and I hope to meet more. None the less, it just boggles my mind that some people can't even be polite on an internet message board. Sorry to waste your time whining, but I hope it's ok if I at least speak my mind, without mean comments to my personality.



Yeah the people on nf own. They see things in you that no other ones can. And most of them are dead sexy. They're also funny, and smart, some are too smart.

Conclusion: I don't really like those new snickers.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 29, 2005)

*BUMP!*
.............................


----------



## KK (Jul 29, 2005)

*gropes e-husband in presence of mum of more gentler spirits*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *gropes e-husband in presence of mum of more gentler spirits*


No not here. Here we worship mommy occa! 

*molests*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 29, 2005)

No no, continue  

*parks self and perversely enjoys incestuous yaoi display*


----------



## KK (Jul 29, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> No no, continue
> 
> *parks self and perversely enjoys incestuous yaoi display*



See, mum likes previously covert yaoi fondling.


----------



## 火影ナルト (Jul 29, 2005)

Sign me up.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 29, 2005)

You're here too!  We'll see if Dani manages to add you 

Are you a fan of Albini's work in general? I like almost everything he's touched XD

sun, I'll respond to #3095 when Pavement.freaking.finishes.uploading. This is my 4th fucking try. YSI and MU hate me


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

YU never works form me . *kicks slow connection* 

I just wanna pimp some HIM, is that too much to ask for god ;__;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 29, 2005)

YSI works better for me than MU - but as of the past week both have been equally ghey =___= 

My tummy hurtssss T_________T


----------



## Blue (Jul 29, 2005)

Koibito said:
			
		

> You're here too!  We'll see if Dani manages to add you


*Adds Panban* 


			
				Beloved said:
			
		

> No no, continue



That hurts, Mel. You've let our son sell himself to this manwhore.

Fine, I don't care anymore. 


> My tummy hurtssss T_________T


*Fondles and kisses tummy in exciting display of public affection*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 29, 2005)

*ish much better* 

And I figured the best way for our sun-son to learn would be to make his own mistakes ...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

Awwww, you two, how cute  

Hahah I checked the front page. I'm listed as freakshow mascot


----------



## KK (Jul 29, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *ish much better*
> 
> And I figured the best way for our sun-son to learn would be to make his own mistakes ...



Our love is two-sided, mum. He keeps on coming back for more.


----------



## 火影ナルト (Jul 29, 2005)

Cut and edited out!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 29, 2005)

Fluffy Mom said:
			
		

> sun, I'll respond to #3095 when Pavement.freaking.finishes.uploading. This is my 4th fucking try. YSI and MU hate me


I love how everyone feels an urge to seriously answer my imaginary rant.  


			
				Robot Mom said:
			
		

> That hurts, Mel. You've let our son sell himself to this manwhore.
> 
> Fine, I don't care anymore.


Don't give up on me mom! I'm trying to be a better son, but I always fail. 

I want to make you proud.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

Retards. Does that mean that they were tards before. And now they're re-tarded.


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2005)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeel

Wowee Zowee is brilliant, I love it. Thank you so much ^.^ 



^ my incomplete record list, if you want something, I'll upload it for ya =]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 29, 2005)

Howdy, peeps, mods, smods, and admins.

BTW, moe, I can't stop thanking you for the Foreign Exchange.
Love it.


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2005)

My pleasure mate


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

You have so god music taste moe ing T_______T


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 29, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> You have so god music taste moe ing T_______T


Good taste my ass. moe's taste in music a piece of art. After seeing some of the  albums he owns, I can't help but feel inferior. ing


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah he owns.. 

*Steals moe's music until he dies! *

I didnt mean that, sorry.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 31, 2005)

*bump*

S&G's definition of an *Anti-Mod*.

When the first mod/smods/admin was created, so was the first anti-mod. An anti-mod is a person. A person who doesn't necesserily feel any hostility twords mods/admins. An anti-mod doesn't swear any loyalty twords the rules and powers of a forum.

The anti-mod serves only his own idea of truth and justice, not the mod/admin enforced one. But the anti-mod generally exists to protect the new members and general people who can't defend themselves. 

He/she exists to tell the mods when they have steped out of line, even at the risk of being banned. A true anti-mod will tell his/hers truth right to the faces of the forum powers.

The anti-mod will always take the underdog side of debates/conflicts if he/she considers them just. He will even stand in front of a mass of spammers alone to protect a cornored mod/admin, because in that case the mod/admin would be the underdog. The anti-mod is the protector of justice and honor, until his last forum days.

Many anti-mods end up banned, for they often fight unjust mods/admins till the end. Therefore they often end up as forum legends, but this is not the anti-mod goal.

An anti-mod generally never becomes an mod/admin on a forum, because he follows his heart and ideal, not the forums heart and ideal. For an anti-mod to become an mod/admin it is often required a just goal and the forums must need true rescue from destruction for the anti-mod to sacrafice his heart and ideal for the greater good of the members.

Anti-mods will always exist, because there is a need for them, they are like indie rock, and the mods/admins are the pop rock from MTV. 

They are the lone protectors of an forum. Without asking anything in return. 

What can I say? I did it to piss a little on the staff. 
*waits for nearest mod/admin/my mommys to come and totally diss this*


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

*Totally disses*

You are in no way an anti-mod as you've described it, at least not in my perception. 

There are the lovely folk who continually refresh the complaints department so that they can pounce on the mod team for the slightest mistake. You noticed that in the Celly's "Making a Solid System" thread, where all sorts of malcontents flew out of the woodwork to take shots at me and the other mods in that thread for what amounted to nothing whatsoever.

You yourself decided to join in, thinking, I suppose, that it was the right thing to do? But in your rush to do the right thing, you didn't notice that I really hadn't done or said anything bad at all, and was only trying to defend myself and the forum, and all you managed to do is upset me. 

People who tell the mods, or anyone on this forum, when they're making a mistake... are cool. People who view it as their duty to complain and do so at any and all available opportunities are not.

Do not be an anti-mod. Be you.

P.S If Moe decided to become a buddhist monk one day and live in the mountains for the rest of his life, I would recommend you for music mod in a second.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Wait a sec, where am I in all of this.. 

Self centered is good 4---->you *lal laal al*

....Oh yeah, I'm one of those that makes a three sentence comment after a long and interesting post. -.-


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 31, 2005)

LOL  XD

I know this, mom. 

Notice that I didn't put in the last line.

"S&G wishes that he was an anti-mod."



> You yourself decided to join in, thinking, I suppose, that it was the right thing to do? But in your rush to do the right thing, you didn't notice that I really hadn't done or said anything bad at all, and was only trying to defend myself and the forum, and all you managed to do is upset me.


Well I'm still sorry about that. 



> Do not be an anti-mod. Be you.


Well I am, and I didn't say that I didn't love you. 



> P.S If Moe decided to become a buddhist monk one day and live in the mountains for the rest of his life, I would recommend you for music mod in a second.


LOL. You think to highly of me. I still say that Maho or Catatonik would be better replacements for moe, than I ever could. But then again the Music Department is probably the only modding job I would accept.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 31, 2005)

> People who tell the mods, or anyone on this forum, when they're making a mistake... are cool. People who view it as their duty to complain and do so at any and all available opportunities are not.


*agrees*

and people who begin to kiss ya ass just becouse you become a mod are stupid sheeps, dreaming of some day ask for your help or/and "give them a hand" in times of need . people who dont give a f*ck what you are and treat ya the same are cool, you are the same person for them no mather the ranking/position or/and popularity you possess.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

OH yezzz plz make mee mod!! I*m not spamy anymore WEEEeeeeeeeeee! I luuuv the members with fat names *Hugz al laround*

You know what you should do dani, you should find the most un-active youngest member on nf, and give him smod powers. (Itachi avatar is a +)
And see what he would do when he found out. Or...My bet is that he wont even find out.


But serisouly fuck. Fuckin ey for fucks sake. All the fuckers in this forum, who fuck up shit, should be fucked. By and evil son of a fuck.

...No my mom did not look over my shoulder. Bummer -.- 

Anyways, `whats up people?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 31, 2005)

tired as hell......tought day.....a bit hangover..... good day anyway.

and ya?


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

Drink alot of water after a session of alcohol consumption.  Should rid you of the hangover.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> Drink alot of water after a session of alcohol consumption.  Should rid you of the hangover.


You can't rid an hang over, only nurse it. I find drinking more alcohol helps best.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> tired as hell......tought day.....a bit hangover..... good day anyway.
> 
> and ya?



I crashed my scooter for the second time XD

Rather than that I'm just fine.  I want 4 sixpacks of b33r though. Could you mail me cheap b33r?


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

I've never had hangovers. I used to be able to take 15 shots in a few hours and feel great, and as I got older, my capacity went down... until now I can take maybe 4 without throwing up.

But no matter what I drank or how many times I hugged John, I always felt okay the next morning.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I've never had hangovers. I used to be able to take 15 shots in a few hours and feel great, and as I got older, my capacity went down... until now I can take maybe 4 without throwing up.


I only ever really get them if I haven't ate, or if I mix my drinks.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

> But no matter what I drank or how many times I hugged John, I always felt okay the next morning.



Hugging a John must be awful *shrinks*


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hugging a John must be awful *shrinks*


Better then nearly having sex with a aype like looking girl.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 31, 2005)

I only get hangovers from beer. It is strange, but I get fucked up kind of drunk when I drink beer, that's why I avoid beer.


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

i meant drinking water right after drinking.  Before the hangover.



			
				FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> You can't rid an hang over, only nurse it. I find drinking more alcohol helps best.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> i meant drinking water right after drinking.  Before the hangover.


Well it's a bit to late for that.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Let him have his hangover. It's only jackal.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't drink ... I must have a defective alcohol gene or something :S 4 beers and I definitely throw up eventually ... and I don't even get happy-high/drunk in the process - just a vague buzz. I genuinely don't like the taste of alcohol either ... so all that factored in - I simply don't drink, since I don't like to and can barely hold liquor.

I don't smoke either. Or do drugs. I'm so boring '___'

Ero, is that Alucard in your av? Because that man there is the secks. Which reminds me, I should go make some Byakuya avs for BH XD

About the whole anti-mod thing ... *throws hands up* I'm resigned to the fact you can't please everyone. Every mod has his/her own ways of doing things (they're bound by common rules and certain procedure of course) ... and different mods rub different users different ways ... *spaces out* I just want love and bunnies.


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

Advice was for Fewer hangovers in Many future sessions.




			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm resigned to the fact you can't please everyone. Every mod has his/her own ways of doing things (they're bound by common rules and certain procedure of course)



I totally agree.  Just so long as the mods work to please me first and foremost. 



!!! You think 4 beers is bad?  My sister can drink one shot (that's right... *ONE SHOT*) and she's gone for 8 hours.  8 bloody hours!  Complete with timely porcelain throne worshipping at the end of the night!  

I am most jealous.


But recently she upgraded to one and a half shots.   The alcoholic.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I can't drink ... I must have a defective alcohol gene or something :S 4 beers and I definitely throw up eventually ... and I don't even get happy-high/drunk in the process - just a vague buzz. I genuinely don't like the taste of alcohol either ... so all that factored in - I simply don't drink, since I don't like to and can barely hold liquor.


Alot of Asian people can't handle there drink.



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I don't smoke either. Or do drugs. I'm so boring '___'


Or just really clever for not doing so.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

> I can't drink ... I must have a defective alcohol gene or something :S 4 beers and I definitely throw up eventually ... and I don't even get happy-high/drunk in the process - just a vague buzz. I genuinely don't like the taste of alcohol either ... so all that factored in - I simply don't drink, since I don't like to and can barely hold liquor.



So you're like the carebear at parties and such  ^__^
Maybe you'll like cider or something, you might like those alchoholic soda thingies too =) But for me, Jack Daniel's is the ownage. 
Or you simply continue what you're doing. 



> I don't smoke either. Or do drugs. I'm so boring '___'


You dont do drugs, you're so boring 
*Waits for someone to jump up and say the whole don't do drugs praise*




> Ero, is that Alucard in your av? Because that man there is the secks. Which reminds me, I should go make some Byakuya avs for BH XD


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

My issue is that my body is drug-resistant. The more of something I take, be it tylenol or alcohol, the less it affects me, and the more likely it is to make me ill.

The result of this being that I haven't had a drink in about a year, as I'm now too resistant to alcohol to enjoy it any more then Mel does.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't say that I regret doing drink or drugs, it's kinda part in parcel of the environment i'm in, I know at least I can regulate myself.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah I want my pot >.<
God how I love pots


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 31, 2005)

FaM said:
			
		

> Alot of Asian people can't handle there drink.


I wasn't aware alcohol tolerance varies between races o__O;; My dad can drink like a fish and still be alright no matter what though - I definitely didn't get those genes =/



			
				BH said:
			
		

> So you're like the carebear at parties and such ^__^


XD Everytime someone proffers me a drink and I decline they're like whaaaaaaat? You don't driiiiiiiiiiink? Whyyyyyyyyy??? 

=____=

But yes, it's reassuring to be sober and not ... throwing up my guts amidst a pile of people.


			
				BH said:
			
		

> You dont do drugs, you're so boring
> *Waits for someone to jump up and say the whole don't do drugs praise*


XD It had to be said. I think my life has been sufficiently fucked up without booze and drugs, so less vices = win.

j0e, I've been wanting to ask ... why "lucky"?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 31, 2005)

I used alcohol to drown my sorrows before, but never have I done drugs.
My sis did it one time, and one time only. Thanks to her, I am drug-free.

Oh, hi there Melly.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

I wish my dad could handle his drink. ;__;


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

A certain gene exclusive to asian races - whether it's only Japanese/Koreans or more widespread I'm not certain - makes for a deficiency in metabolizing alcohol, meaning the booze is that much more potent.

This same gene is resposible for the classic drunk blush look in anime - it's common among Japanese, who blush when they can't metabolize their sake.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

I only blush when I fall down. on the floor


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 31, 2005)

I only blush when I and KK... 

ehh.. let's not get into that.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 31, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> I only blush when I fall down. on the floor


:rofl

Alcohol does make our world a worse place, in many ways.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't know whether that particular gene affects South Americans.

I come from a nation that is 2nd in worldwide import/exports of wine.
Hell, we even sell wine on boxes about (currency exchange-wise) less than ONE dollar a bottle.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Mario 



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> A certain gene exclusive to asian races - whether it's only Japanese/Koreans or more widespread I'm not certain - makes for a deficiency in metabolizing alcohol, meaning the booze is that much more potent.


Woot for crappy genes 

US$1 a bottle wine ... it's surprising your countrymen aren't a nation of drunkards XD

XD @ BH.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 31, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Hi Mario
> How are ya??
> 
> Woot for crappy genes
> ...


BTW, on Sept. 18, we drink two homemade alcoholic variations.

*Chicha* = Early fermented wine juice (only a week's worth of fermentation) with a combination of Aguardiente (Hyperly _distilled_, uber strong wine juice)

*Cola de Mono [Monkey's Tail]* = Aguardiente, coffee, milk, and cinnamon.
This is the beverage of choice for Christmas/New Year's


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Occa naru blend said:
			
		

> Woot for crappy genes
> Who are you calling crappy?? You smexy S-mod



1. Admin  
2. A smexy girl


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 31, 2005)

To bad I can't look at my moms in a sexual manner. 

That adoption thing just gave me a mental block. Now I even feel like they're my parents.


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

That's what's great about marriage; you can have sex within your family, and it's okay. 

Well, Mel seems to be cut off for the night. I should probably go watch some movies or something. I'm off.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

What she said ^ !! Wee.


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2005)

> That's what's great about marriage; you can have sex within your family, and it's okay


I can't believe I had to read that twice to get it,,,

edit: oh right, may I join? I have to find a less blunt way of asking


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 31, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> What she said ^ !! Wee.


Me too.
Too bad they're showing Family Guy reruns till the 2nd part of the season airs in September.

Did anyone take a look at my alcoholic beverages of choice???


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware alcohol tolerance varies between races o__O;; My dad can drink like a fish and still be alright no matter what though - I definitely didn't get those genes =/



Orientals have smaller livers.  Somewhat makes a diff.  

Though your dad probably underwent intensive batman-level drinking lessons.  




			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> j0e, I've been wanting to ask ... why "lucky"?



I thought there was a mutual agreement that you were to address me as 'sweetie' or 'honey' to boost my ego. 


I wouldn't be able to tell you even under threats of force-feeding me yaoi.  I just like the sound of it i guess.


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Iedit: oh right, may I join? I have to find a less blunt way of asking


I keep forgetting that I own this fanclub. You're added. 


> Orientals have smaller livers. Somewhat makes a diff.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 31, 2005)

^ Sexiest FC owner ever  And orientals ... don't have smaller livers? 



			
				j0e said:
			
		

> I thought there was a mutual agreement that you were to address me as 'sweetie' or 'honey' to boost my ego.






> I wouldn't be able to tell you even under threats of force-feeding me yaoi. I just like the sound of it i guess.


Oh well, I guess I'll just have to stick with my current association of Britters' 'Lucky' 

Hi organizedcrime - I remember you by association of the sexy Pika Neji av 

Mario, I could be better, but eh, it's a beautiful morning  How've you been?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

I have no liver! HAAHHA TOILET WINS AGIAN!


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ Sexiest FC owner ever  And orientals ... don't have smaller livers?


In proportion to body size, I didn't think so.  



> Oh well, I guess I'll just have to stick with my current association of Britters' 'Lucky'


Haha, indeed. He's so Lucky.

He's a star.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

> Haha, indeed. He's so Lucky.
> 
> He's a star



AND SHE CRAI CRAI CRAI!

I love beeing subtle!! AGAIN TOILET


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 31, 2005)

I love you.


----------



## Blue (Jul 31, 2005)

Pedo threesome!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Come to norway, no pedo here!


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

er... nevermind.  my friend was just fucking with me.  


-j0e
(oy... don't listen to drunk pre-med students.)


*EDIT*

*luck?y* 

( P )  Pronunciation Key  (lk)
*adj. luck?i?er, luck?i?est *
1) Having or attended by good luck. See Synonyms at happy. 



I like the name because i'd like to think that i'm lucky.  But not the flitty, nigh-ungraspable luck- but luck that i make for myself.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> S&G's definition of an *Anti-Mod*.
> 
> When the first mod/smods/admin was created, so was the first anti-mod. An anti-mod is a person. A person who doesn't necesserily feel any hostility twords mods/admins. An anti-mod doesn't swear any loyalty twords the rules and powers of a forum.


 Me when I joined



> The anti-mod serves only his own idea of truth and justice, not the mod/admin enforced one. But the anti-mod generally exists to protect the new members and general people who can't defend themselves.


 Me always on the forum XD



> He/she exists to tell the mods when they have steped out of line, even at the risk of being banned. A true anti-mod will tell his/hers truth right to the faces of the forum powers.


 I did that if I thought I happened, and I still do. But view existing to search for mod's mistakes and pouncing on them isn't.



> The anti-mod will always take the underdog side of debates/conflicts if he/she considers them just. He will even stand in front of a mass of spammers alone to protect a cornored mod/admin, because in that case the mod/admin would be the underdog. The anti-mod is the protector of justice and honor, until his last forum days.


 I have done that too 



> Many anti-mods end up banned, for they often fight unjust mods/admins till the end. Therefore they often end up as forum legends, but this is not the anti-mod goal.


 I dodged! Pre-mod reznor wasn't banned, hurrah!



> An anti-mod generally never becomes an mod/admin on a forum,


 Haha.


> because he follows his heart and ideal, not the forums heart and ideal. For an anti-mod to become an mod/admin it is often required a just goal and the forums must need true rescue from destruction for the anti-mod to sacrafice his heart and ideal for the greater good of the members.


 ing



> Anti-mods will always exist, because there is a need for them, they are like indie rock, and the mods/admins are the pop rock from MTV.


 Phht, I still posted in Anti-Mod post modding.



> They are the lone protectors of an forum. Without asking anything in return.


 What have I asked in return 



> What can I say? I did it to piss a little on the staff.
> *waits for nearest mod/admin/my mommys to come and totally diss this*


 I lone protector the forum asked for little in return and you piss on me!!!! >(


----------



## KK (Aug 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Haha, indeed. He's so Lucky.
> 
> He's a star.



*stabs* >(


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 1, 2005)

> Drink alot of water after a session of alcohol consumption. Should rid you of the hangover.


yea...already done now 


> I crashed my scooter for the second time XD
> 
> Rather than that I'm just fine. I want 4 sixpacks of b33r though. Could you mail me cheap b33r?


cheap beer sucks. if you are drink with friends or/and girls then at least drink some quality beer. if you want to drink yourself stupid drink wtf you want ^.~


> I've never had hangovers. I used to be able to take 15 shots in a few hours and feel great, and as I got older, my capacity went down... until now I can take maybe 4 without throwing up.
> 
> But no matter what I drank or how many times I hugged John, I always felt okay the next morning.


sucks to grow up -____-


> Let him have his hangover. It's only jackal.


ti-hi~~<3
*bites him*


> Ero, is that Alucard in your av? Because that man there is the secks. Which reminds me, I should go make some Byakuya avs for BH XD


yes, yes it is. i got like TONS of fanart in the Hellsing FC.


and damn, i cant drink as before.......

and GOD DAMNIT, i have to go to work now :xp
and put some pants on <.<;;


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 1, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I lone protector the forum asked for little in return and you piss on me!!!! >(


I can't belive that some people kind of took my anti-mod speech seriously. I just wrote it and posted it here, because I wanted to be dissed. Knk gave a satisfactory reaction and for dissing me so nicely I love her even more, maybe I should have reped her. It was also a good way to bump this thread.

That whole speech is so full of contradictions, it's like the classic punk argument. "Punk is total freedom, but they sold out".

And if you follow that definition, than you will never find a "true" anti-mod on any forum.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2005)

> I can't belive that some people kind of took my anti-mod speech seriously


 Don't be naive. Noone ever takes you seriously 
 jk etc


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 1, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Don't be naive. Noone ever takes you seriously


The sad thing is that this is kind of true. You shouldn't take me very seriously, only exception is when talking music,  then I'm dead serious.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> The sad thing is that this is kind of true. You shouldn't take me very seriously, only exception is when talking music,  then I'm dead serious.


did i hear something >,>


<edit>  

what's a good theme wify, my tayuya or sakon (evil looking)/sasuke (gay looking) or something hellsing related >,> 
or bishiekuga


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 1, 2005)

--slips in--

Sasuke or Alucard secks for the win  I've always liked your Tayuya theme though 

Right, enough Konoha Library and Battledome thread-reading for one day @_@ I just read someone saying Yondaime (presumably prime) = Orochi. This kind of thing disturbs me and makes me want to do more pleasant things, like go back to reading the novel currently by my bedside table.

 you all XD

--ships out--


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Sasuke or Alucard secks for the win  I've always liked your Tayuya theme though


It fits her better :amazed 
​


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2005)

*werided out* Alright, cool thanks for lettin' me in. Seriously I need a new two lines.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> --slips in--
> 
> Sasuke or Alucard secks for the win  I've always liked your Tayuya theme though
> 
> ...


!@(#$ i don't know what to whear 8(



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> It fits her better :amazed
> ​


shut up you


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 1, 2005)

Suprised I haven't joined sooner. Count me in!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 1, 2005)

This forum is forsaken


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> This forum is forsaken


yeh it's realy quiet =\


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah I'll bet...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 5, 2005)

I took a walk today. It was sunny. It was a normal day except for the fact that I had my headphones on and listened to the _*Dirty Three*_.

The album was *She Has No Strings Apollo*. 

I walked for almost an hour, with no sense of direction or purpose. Because I didn't need one, I had the music. The music was what kept me going, driving me to keep on walking while this album lasted. I wondered why the beauty of this album didn't stop the world, like it had done to my mind.

All my stress, fear and sadness were gone while I took this walk. The only thing that was left was pure joy and total connection to the life and world around me. I had to restrain myself from jumping up and down from pure joy. Every moment of this album was a moment of pure joy on this regular day and to some extent I wanted it to last forever or until my dying day.

Sadly and slowly the album drew to a close, and while the joy was still there, there was already a hint of sadness. It had ended and the magic was gone, maybe never to be experienced again.

But the joy could not be dimnished by such usless toughts, because I still felt like hugging everyone I saw and I knew that a simliar moment would be experinced again. Someday when I least expected it.

Soon after that my toughts drew to this conclusion. 

I want to thank Mel for this music that she has provided for me and let me experience. No, not just thank, but something more. Something that I can't put into words because I can't find any. I just wish that I could give back to her some of the joy that I felt while listening to this album, on this day. 

Sadly I don't have any such ability, so I'll just have to thank her with all my heart and hope that she realizes what this moment meant to a person like me. That she will know how important this walk was to me and how I will never forget this musical moment.

Thank you, Mel.


I leave you with this quote, that is the closest I could find describing the feeling I had today. Taken from the song  _"The Triumph of Our Tired Eyes"_ by *A Silver Mt. Zion.*

*"There is beauty in this land, but I don't often see/feel it"*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 6, 2005)

​nuff said.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 6, 2005)

>.>

bump


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 6, 2005)

XD. Hi guys.

sun, thank you so much for writing something so earnest  I think I do know what it feels like. Sometimes I don't feel alive at all and I stuff earphones into my head and just ... go nowhere. And suddenly everything is beautiful or sad but beautiful and I just don't ever want to leave here, there, anywhere.


----------



## Blue (Aug 6, 2005)

Added OniTasku. 

Boring post. I'm sorry if you were expecting something interesting.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

ﮎayoko

minor name change?
 :0

and yes im bored, let's talk about politics >__>


----------



## Reznor (Aug 6, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ﮎayoko


 That's awesome XD

(It'll make it harder to log in on public comps though XD)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 6, 2005)

XD If you're serious and don't mind the minor inconvenience of logging in, it's as good as done Celly 

But nuuu, not politix X____X Unless you want to talk about the ridiculous amounts of $ Blair spends on makeup


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 6, 2005)

*Occa:* Just want to let you know that your rep comment was one of the best ones I recived.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD If you're serious and don't mind the minor inconvenience of logging in, it's as good as done Celly
> 
> But nuuu, not politix X____X Unless you want to talk about the ridiculous amounts of $ Blair spends on makeup





> (It'll make it harder to log in on public comps though XD)


well lucky for me i almost never use public comps (;

ok then no politics ):  *was looking forwards to agressivly discuss stuffz with wify*  


what's your opinion on the death penalty then?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Occa:* Just want to let you know that your rep comment was one of the best ones I recived.



She and dani always write totaly huggable things, it's hard to tell those two appart actually, they're so alike.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> She and dani always write totaly huggable things, it's hard to tell those two appart actually, they're so alike.


Well I've never been reped before by Knk. 
Most probably because we usually don't walk in the same circles, while occa and I are musictards which gives us power to read eachother just by seeing which music we prefer at the moment.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

well dani is the red head, even online you spot that >,>


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> She and dani always write totaly huggable things, it's hard to tell those two appart actually, they're so alike.


Yeah . . . pls tell me about it . . . d-_-b


----------



## Blue (Aug 6, 2005)

What's with this "KnK" and "occa" shit? >(

And I don't really rep anyone. I only rep people for posts that make me seriously lol or think about the meaning of life.

I also rep Sannintards.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I've never been reped before by Knk.
> Most probably because we usually don't walk in the same circles, while occa and I are musictards which gives us power to read eachother just by seeing which music we prefer at the moment.



I'm get repped by both because I'm just a tard  


And I have to tell you guys about the worst snack experiense ever! I was popping popcorn right, and you know sometimes the corns continue to pop after you've turned off the microwave ,right? Yeah, so I took out the bag from the micro and opened it, and this one corn was just waitng there. And at that exactly moment when I opened it, the corn popped right into my eye! It was salty and it hurt. But that wasn't the worst part, I was so frightened by this "corn" , that _both_ of my hands moved over my eyes. 

The floor took all my popcorn!!!! :sad


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> What's with this "KnK" and "occa" shit? >(
> 
> And I don't really rep anyone. I only rep people for posts that make me seriously lol or think about the meaning of life.
> 
> I also rep Sannintards.


and itachi fangirls?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> I'm get repped by both because I'm just a tard
> 
> 
> And I have to tell you guys about the worst snack experiense ever! I was popping popcorn right, and you know sometimes the corns continue to pop after you've turned off the microwave ,right? Yeah, so I took out the bag from the micro and opened it, and this one corn was just waitng there. And at that exactly moment when I opened it, the corn popped right into my eye! It was salty and it hurt. But that wasn't the worst part, I was so frightened by this "corn" , that _both_ of my hands moved over my eyes.
> ...


You got totally owned by popcorns. You fail at popping pop corn -> You fail at life.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

WELL if you where listening/reading right you would know that it was one popcorn, not several. Duh.

I rock at life


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2005)

How about Hikotards?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> WELL if you where listening/reading right you would know that it was one popcorn, not several. Duh.
> 
> I rock at life


More humiliating. I'd kill myself if i were in you're shoes*. You totally lost you're pride.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How about Hikotards?


Hikotards??
Fill me in.....


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> More humiliating. I'd kill myself if i were in you're choose. You totally lost you're pride.



NORWEGIAN POPCORNS ARE HARDCORE!!!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2005)

Check my avy/profile...


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> NORWEGIAN POPCORNS ARE HARDCORE!!!!!!


give it up AFI, pek pwnz you and i own your stupid acne girlfriend, so there


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

Pek is my girlfriend


----------



## mow (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> NORWEGIAN POPCORNS ARE HARDCORE!!!!!!



Nah your just extra soft


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Pek is my girlfriend


Q. for pek - are you A homosexuel?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> NORWEGIAN POPCORNS ARE HARDCORE!!!!!!


Nah, I'd rather have me some Jarlsberg and Gjetost cheeses.

Norwegian popcorn is as big an oxymoron as American Champagne.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

Why is pretty girls lesbians :sad (Not talking about Ena, celly >D)


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2005)

@Occa: do you like my new siggy? :rofl

@Hardcore Norwegian Popcorn: I'll believe it when I see it 

*jkingler is mauled by kernels*


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Why is pretty girls lesbians :sad (Not talking about Ena, celly >D)


because boys are ugly? lol

who's ena? =\


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Why is pretty girls lesbians :sad (Not talking about Ena, celly >D)


'Cause life's a bitch!!!!
**who in the blue hell is Ena??**

EDIT: nice touch on your username, Celly, although the "S" looks like a stapler.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> because boys are ugly? lol
> 
> who's ena? =\



Ena is the girl I like  , the one you think is ugly ;_;
But she's so hot.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Ena is the girl I like  , the one you think is ugly ;_;
> But she's so hot.


well first of all she is ugly, else i wouldn't call her acne and second she dates you so there you have it, acne whore 



> EDIT: nice touch on your username, Celly, although the "S" looks like a stapler.


what is a stapler?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2005)

Post a pic, and we can vote for pretty/hagly


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 6, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> what is a stapler?


I present to you, the legendary Swingline, as wielded by the protector of God himself, Sir Milton.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> I present to you, the legendary Swingline, as wielded by the protector of God himself, Sir Milton.


I vote pretty.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 6, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> I vote pretty.


Have at ye!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

lol ty, english ain't my first language ;[

well off to bed anyways *kisses every1 goodbye and slaps AFI*


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

Omg Office space? übeh smexy. I'd do him anytime.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 6, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Omg Office space? ?beh smexy. I'd do him anytime.


Not only is he the sexiest hunk around, but he's fucking rich.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

Hahah the spoiler ":" turned my mean smiley into a upside happy man .. 

-_-


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Celine dont be mean >(_


You are so cute AFI, can you show me you're tits?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

Of course babe!


*Spoiler*: __ 



(o)(o)


----------



## Blue (Aug 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How about Hikotards?


Hikotards > Sannintards. I think that's a rep right there, even though you're one of the people that I'm concerned will surpass my rep some day.

Toliet, I'm supposed to e-hug you for Mel over the popcorn experience, but I think I'll steal her e-secks instead.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2005)

@AFI: She is definitely cute. Sure, she has some acne, but most people grow out of that. One thing I noticed, though: the curl at the end of her lips. It is very feline and that amuses me : Nonetheless, as I've already said, she is very cute. You could do _much_ worse 

@KiNK: Me, surpass your rep? That's like Ralph Wiggum failing English--It's unpossible!!!


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Of course babe!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @AFI: She is definitely cute. Sure, she has some acne, but most people grow out of that. One thing I noticed, though: the curl at the end of her lips. It is very feline and that amuses me : Nonetheless, as I've already said, she is very cute. You could do _much_ worse
> 
> @KiNK: Me, surpass your rep? That's like Ralph Wiggum failing English--It's unpossible!!!



Hot lesbian girl is prettier. But like I said. Lesbian -__- 

@Tell mel sex for me would ya dani?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2005)

Also, because I failed to mention it the first time around: Milton is the shit. The only character who can surpass Milton's awesomeness is the man himself. You know who: Loves Kung Fu; landed Jennifer Aniston before she got anorexic; and isn't lazy--he just doesn't care


----------



## Shadow (Aug 6, 2005)

Ummmm u got a pic i can seeee?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 6, 2005)

Shadow said:
			
		

> Ummmm u got a pic i can seeee?


You can check pek's post quoting Toilet.

She's uber gorgeous, with Angelina Jolie-like lips


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Also, because I failed to mention it the first time around: Milton is the shit. The only character who can surpass Milton's awesomeness is the man himself. You know who: Loves Kung Fu; landed Jennifer Aniston before she got anorexic; and isn't lazy--he just doesn't care


Each day of my life is worse than the last, thus, today is the worst day of my life.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Each day of my life is worse than the last, thus, today is the worst day of my life.



Cheer up mate!! ing 

You're special.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 6, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Cheer up mate!! ing
> 
> You're special.


You dare cast sunshine upon my rainy parade?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 6, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> You dare cast sunshine upon my rainy parade?



Always look at the briiiigh....


----------



## Reznor (Aug 7, 2005)

> What's with this "KnK" and "occa" shit? >(


"KnK" and "occa" shit? Hmm?


			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> well off to bed anyways *kisses every1 goodbye and slaps AFI*


 Oh no! I missed out on the kiss! When will my luck change! [/who could that be ]

*huggles victim of his mockery ^_^*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 7, 2005)

joe said:
			
		

> @Occa: do you like my new siggy?


Yes, simplicity is good sometimes  I prefer your av though ... Hiko .... mmmmm  My favourite Ruroken character (who also happens to the one I consider sexiest) is Aoshi though ... goddamn 

*waits for Celly to post amusing pwnage gif@Rez*


----------



## jkingler (Aug 7, 2005)

In your honor, I have made a few Aoshi avies: 
1) 
2) 
3) 

Which do you like best?

I think I like the first one the best. But I keep changing my mind


----------



## Sayo (Aug 7, 2005)

is that another girl or was i completely drunk when i saw her =\
she's pretty  



> Oh no! I missed out on the kiss! When will my luck change! [/who could that be ]
> 
> *huggles victim of his mockery ^_^*





> *waits for Celly to post amusing pwnage gif@Rez*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 7, 2005)

=)

Happy sunday.


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 7, 2005)

That girl is so prettyfull *envies norwegians gals* ;_; And lol at the popcorn incident. xD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 7, 2005)

Everybody picked on me and the popcorn incident, it was like a replay of the Toilet bashing back in january/February XDD

No understands the popcorns hippo ;__;


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 7, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Everybody picked on me and the popcorn incident, it was like a replay of the Toilet bashing back in january/February XDD
> 
> No understands the popcorns hippo ;__;


 Don't worry, I'm not laughing _with _you, I'm laughing _at _you. [j/k of course]

PM!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 7, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> No understands the popcorns hippo ;__;


you realy need mental help :0


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 7, 2005)

> PM!


Of fuck dude Didn't see it until now  xD 



> you realy need mental help :0



Would you help me?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 7, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

>


x_x      Ouchie!


----------



## Blue (Aug 7, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> x_x      Ouchie!


On the plus side, she is in her undies.


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 7, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> On the plus side, she is in her undies.


Sugoi, sugoi. What anime is that? [SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Sayo (Aug 7, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> On the plus side, she is in her undies.


than again reznor needs a new nose 



			
				pr0nny hipp0 said:
			
		

> Sugoi, sugoi. What anime is that?


ask occa my horny friend 	:sweat


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 7, 2005)

Sundays are just not the same without Mel (unless she's lurking/modding/smex with Dani/not home/sleeping)

*!!!!!! SEHCTIB, YVAN EHT NIOJ​*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 7, 2005)

XD @ Celly pwnage. 



			
				HornyHippo said:
			
		

> Sugoi, sugoi. What anime is that?


That is none other than the one and only amazing fantastic to-be-feared Chidori Kaname from Full Metal Panic. You know Tsunade-sama when she's pissed? Kaname is that x3123.39%. *PHWEAR.*

Joe, I like the first one best too  I'll let you know if I come across any Aoshi art 



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> Sundays are just not the same without Mel (unless she's lurking/modding/smex with Dani/not home/sleeping)


I'm music-tarding w/ Dani atm actually =3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 7, 2005)

Melly said:
			
		

> I'm music-tarding w/ Dani atm actually =3


I knew it!!!!
I should've said something like "stuff with Dani".
At least I got you out of your lurking/stuff with Dani to post here.


----------



## lucky (Aug 7, 2005)

AFI: she's a pretty one.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 7, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> AFI: she's a pretty one.


If you by any chance are talking about Toilet's gf, then yes, she IS pretty.
**mutters  ~lucky sumbitch~ mutters**


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 7, 2005)

Haha I'm not that big of a tard that I would post my gf's pics on the internet  
I just know her, and I like her, very,very,very,really,really much


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 7, 2005)

Damn BH, that's your girl? o__O (I was skimming through the last few pages super fast, all that registered was "BH posted a hot girl") Lucky whore, you 

EDIT: Just saw your post XD She's hot. If she happened to become your gf, wouldn't hurt


----------



## Blue (Aug 7, 2005)

Koibito said:
			
		

> Damn BH, that's your girl? o__O (I was skimming through the last few pages super fast, all that registered was "BH posted a hot girl") Lucky whore, you



Like I told him yesterday, He's hotter then she is, so...

He should probably just go grab her. I don't think she'd mind.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 7, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Like I told him yesterday, He's hotter then she is, so...
> 
> He should probably just go grab her. I don't think she'd mind.



What? Grab her where?



bum


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> That is none other than the one and only amazing fantastic to-be-feared Chidori Kaname from Full Metal Panic. You know Tsunade-sama when she's pissed? Kaname is that x3123.39%. *PHWEAR.*


Omgosh, I'll check it out.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 7, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> On the plus side, she is in her undies.


 


			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> than again reznor needs a new nose


 New nose? :amazed

Are you saying you smell bad? :amazed


----------



## Norb (Aug 7, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> That is none other than the one and only amazing fantastic to-be-feared Chidori Kaname from Full Metal Panic. You know Tsunade-sama when she's pissed? Kaname is that x3123.39%. *PHWEAR.*


Is that from FMA: The second raid? O.o i haven't check the sequel of FMA yet >__>


----------



## lucky (Aug 7, 2005)

yup.  called Full Metal PAnic Fumoffu.  Funnier than the first, but less action.


----------



## mow (Aug 7, 2005)

*huggles Mel*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 7, 2005)

Aw, well, gotta kiss Mel good night, since I gotta go back home (I'm at my parents' place now, cause of my sis's b-day)

Night everyone.
Have a fun day, Melly.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 7, 2005)

Night Mario - I hope your sis's bday went well ^___^



			
				j0e said:
			
		

> yup. called Full Metal PAnic Fumoffu. Funnier than the first, but less action.


Whaddaya mean less action? >O What could get more action-y than a fluffy conduit of mass destruction tearing around streets w/ big ass guns?!



...Man, Fumoffu was some of the funniest shit ever XD I'm so thrilled The Second Raid's now airing 

*gnaws on moemoe chibi neko style* X3


----------



## lucky (Aug 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Whaddaya mean less action? >O What could get more action-y than a fluffy conduit of mass destruction tearing around streets w/ big ass guns?!
> 
> ...Man, Fumoffu was some of the funniest shit ever XD I'm so thrilled The Second Raid's now airing



pfft.  Naru Narusegawa > what's-her-name from FMP


2nd raid's airing?! ooh i'm so looking forward to that. 


Anywayz i have a question.  What are you thoughts on the King of Fruits?  Have you eaten the pungent thing?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 8, 2005)

Should I watch FMP, Mel? I haven't seen any of it, despite how awesome everyone says it is...Aww, why am I even asking. I know you'll say I should XD

*jkingler starts "buying" it*

What other anime do you really like and recommend, Mel? I would actually be interested to see how our tastes match up


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

*Our mother is the sweetest and
Most delicate of all.
She knows more of paradise
Than angels can recall.

She's not only beautiful
But passionately young,
Playful as a kid, yet wise
As one who has lived long.

Her love is like the rush of life,
A bubbling, laughing spring
That runs through all like liquid light
And makes the mountains sing.

And makes the meadows turn to flower
And trees to choicest fruit.
She is at once the field and bower
In which our hearts take root.

She is at once the sea and shore,
Our freedom and our past.
With her we launch our daring ships
Yet keep the things that last.

by Nick Gordon
*​

What can I say, I sumbled on this on my poem reading and it made me think of Mel.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 9, 2005)

You're actually into that poemish, poetic stuff? 

The last poem I heard was. 

_A guy sticks his location,
In a girl's destinstion,
To increase the population,
For the next generation.
Do you get my explanation?
Or do you need a demonstration?_


Haha sorry for wrecking your beutiful poem moment sunshine XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> You're actually into that poemish, poetic stuff?
> 
> The last poem I heard was.
> 
> ...


Haha XD 

I don't mind. In some ways your randomness spam is poetry to my ears.  

I myself don't write poems but I enjoy reading a good poem that gets my mind to work. I usually do it when I take a cup of tea. My guilty pleasure maybe.  

And this is a good time to show off my favorite poem.


*"Songs of Myself" *(part 52) by Walt Whitman.

_The spotted hawk swoops by and accuses me, he complains of my gab and my loitering.
I too am not a bit tamed, I too am untranslatable,
I sound my barbaric yawp over the roofs of the world.

The last scud of day holds back for me,
It flings my likeness after the rest and true as any on the shadow'd wilds,
It coaxes me to the vapor and the dusk.

I depart as air, I shake my white locks at the runaway sun,
I effuse my flesh in eddies, and drift it in lacy jags.
I bequeath myself to the dirt to grow from the grass I love,

If you want me again look for me under your boot-soles.
You will hardly know who I am or what I mean,
But I shall be good health to you nevertheless,
And filter and fibre your blood.

Failing to fetch me at first keep encouraged,
Missing me one place search another,
I stop somewhere waiting for you._


----------



## Sayo (Aug 9, 2005)

occa is sweet roses are red
i see something mean
and sayoko is dead  


X_X


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks so much or the Yoruichi Fanart! 

Question:
Where do you find your fanart? :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 9, 2005)

All these poems wanna make me quote Gabriela Mistral and Pablo Neruda.
Hei ya.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

You're most welcome Nara  I don't have much Yoruichi tho, I've not actively looked for her (Byakuya baka here ), but another one for the road:


From _umewow_.

As for the fanart hunting - Bleach-link makes life a lot easier 

Timely mention of Pablo Neruda. Poetry is actually my favourite poem. But this comes pretty close.


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 9, 2005)

Yoruichi is the gal of the moment. So hawt xD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

*Poetry Arrived*  is amazing.

Shit this is depressing  me. I get so jealous when I read good poetry, because I wish I had a vocabulary and the way to express my feeling like some of these people.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

Urk, just realised the link for the second poem I referred to ... wasn't it. Replaced it ^__^

And yeah, you and me and a dog named Poe, sun.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2005)

You.Are.The.Greatest.

THANK YOU! *reps*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 9, 2005)

Yoruichi haha! 

Look closely at my avatar ^_______^


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 9, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Yoruichi haha!
> 
> Look closely at my avatar ^_______^


Ha! Didn't notice that until now, orwsum.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

Another one of my favorites. This one always make me sad.

*A Tale* - Louise Bogan

_This youth too long has heard the break
Of waters in a land of change.
He goes to see what suns can make
From soil more indurate and strange.

He cuts what holds his days together
And shuts him in, as lock on lock:
The arrowed vane announcing weather,
The tripping racket of a clock;

Seeking, I think, a light that waits
Still as a lamp upon a shelf, --
A land with hills like rocky gates
Where no sea leaps upon itself.

But he will find that nothing dares
To be enduring, save where, south
Of hidden deserts, torn fire glares
On beauty with a rusted mouth, --

Where something dreadful and another
Look quietly upon each other._


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 9, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Timely mention of Pablo Neruda. Poetry is actually my favourite poem.


Wow, you heard of Pablo Neruda also, Mel????
Amazing. All my childhood, I spent reading Neruda's poems, and Gabriela Mistral's.
I thought I was the only Chilean you knew  

Here's the poem from the link.
*Poetry Arrived*

_And it was at that age...Poetry arrived
in search of me. I don't know, I don't know where
it came from, from winter or a river.
I don't know how or when,
no, they were not voices, they were not
words, nor silence,
but from a street I was summoned,
from the branches of night,
abruptly from the others,
among violent fires
or returning alone,
there I was without a face
and it touched me.

I did not know what to say, my mouth
had no way
with names
my eyes were blind,
and something started in my soul,
fever or forgotten wings,
and I made my own way,
deciphering
that fire
and I wrote the first faint line,
faint, without substance, pure
nonsense,
pure wisdom
of someone who knows nothing,
and suddenly I saw
the heavens
unfastened
and open,
planets,
palpitating plantations,
shadow perforated,
riddled
with arrows, fire and flowers,
the winding night, the universe.

And I, infinitesimal being,
drunk with the great starry
void,
likeness, image of
mystery,
I felt myself a pure part
of the abyss,
I wheeled with the stars,
my heart broke free on the open sky._

 - Pablo Neruda

I still remember my visit to Gabriela Mistral's tomb in Northern Chile 7 years ago, and here's the epitaph on her tombstone, loosely translated:

_"What the soul is to the body, so is the artist to his people," _


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

Always feels good to read that, no matter how many times 

Bogan's poem has great rhythm - and "On beauty with a rusted mouth" is a great line. I find the ending rather abrupt, but I suppose that was intentional.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

It's the ending line that does it for me.

_Where something dreadful and another
Look quietly upon each other._

I mean it's so weird and beautiful and I see like a hundred pictures of the meaning in my mind when I read it. It give me hope and a sad vibe at the same time. I love it.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

It gives me the impression she wrote all these bleak things and at the end, felt so sucked in by the streaks of gloom she decided on something abrupt and forebodingly succinct. I've not said anything about a poem beyond like/don't like/ok since A-Levs ... Buddha.


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm gonna write a poem about Monash pizza that will leave you drooling -__-


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

XDDDDD  Norb. Yes please.


----------



## lucky (Aug 9, 2005)

oh that is pretty cool.  None of my friends can handle the stench of Durian.  I love it.

Apparently eating it was been compared to, "Eating custard in a lavatory." heh. 


Anyways sorry to be a wanker, but can you fix my avatar thing?  I'm supposedly a senior member by my avatar limit is still 125 x 125.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

You don't live in South Asia yet like durian? That's unconventionally awesome  But yeah, just the smell of it makes most "westerners" nauseated :S

PM me your av and I'll upload it for ya, wanker


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Mel

I've neva eaten durian before .___.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 9, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> I'm gonna write a poem about Monash pizza that will leave you drooling -__-


Can't wait to read that.

I gotta go, I'll check on my Neruda and Mistral books tomorrow, though I might have to translate the poems.

Night, Mel.


----------



## lucky (Aug 9, 2005)

i was trained since my youth to enjoy that invasive stenc-- scent.  Mmmm.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2005)

Night Mario ^____^



			
				Norb said:
			
		

> I've neva eaten durian before .___.


You might not like it XD Pungent, sloppy stuff.


			
				j0e said:
			
		

> i was trained since my youth to enjoy that invasive stenc-- scent. Mmmm.


Where were you, young 'un?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 9, 2005)

Did the name of the thread get the Dani's FC treatment too??
Oh well, I'm a friend of Mel's, so I got no qualms.

Good nite, 4 real.


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You might not like it XD Pungent, sloppy stuff.


You neva know until you tried it 
although i tend to judge food by it's appearance >_> <_< and after i let someone else have a taste of it if it looks dodgy


----------



## Blue (Aug 9, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Did the name of the thread get the Dani's FC treatment too??
> Oh well, I'm a friend of Mel's, so I got no qualms.
> 
> Good nite, 4 real.



Actually, I trendwhored her, if only by a minute or so.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Actually, I trendwhored her, if only by a minute or so.


I have come to the conclusion that I don't like the new names. They encourage only your friends to join. Not unknown people that would like to get to know you two. So this trend gets thumbs down from me. 

Anyways I had to say something bitchy before sleep, I'm off as well.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 9, 2005)

What is the purpose of these name change? <-- question not criticism


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 9, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of these name change? <-- question not criticism


I'll answer this. They tought that we are their friends and should not be called fans. 

Now I'm of to sleep for real. This place is an addiction.


----------



## lucky (Aug 9, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Where were you, young 'un?



Born 'n raised Toronto, Canada.  Our massive well-stocked chinatown has its fair share of foreign fruits, pirated DVD's and stolen clothing.  

My sibs and I'm are the rare (i think the only) oriental kids born in the western world that can eat that thing.  


Durian ice cream sucks, but durian cake tastes awesome.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 10, 2005)

Rez said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of these name change?


sunshine's sort of got it - I see the people who hang out here more as friends than fans, and the idea of a fan club implies adulation and worship, neither of which I find particularly appealing. I've been meaning to get around to tweaking the title a bit, but kept procrastinating as usual XD



			
				sun said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that I don't like the new names. They encourage only your friends to join. Not unknown people that would like to get to know you two. So this trend gets thumbs down from me.


If you like the subject of the club, you join and become a friend. I find that more welcoming than joining up as a fan. And the fan thing is practically nominal anyway, since most of you here for example aren't "omglol i worship you i'm such a fan!" and actually join because you want to be friends, or are already on friendly terms w/ me and would like to hang out here. So I like it better like this  If you want to get pedantic - hey, I'm a fan of BH (@AFI @ toliet's) randomness, but I think of myself as his friend more than anything else.



			
				j0e said:
			
		

> Born 'n raised Toronto, Canada. Our massive well-stocked chinatown has its fair share of foreign fruits, pirated DVD's and stolen clothing.
> 
> My sibs and I'm are the rare (i think the only) oriental kids born in the western world that can eat that thing.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, pirated dvds still somehow manage their way out West? A feat worthy of Gai's generous tears =O

Yeah, I hardly hear of people born in the Western world liking durian XD Really quite an acquired taste. As for durian-anything ... I suppose the slightly peculiar thing about me is ... durian flavoured-anything invokes the same revulsion foreigners probably have toward the fruit in raw form. Like .. durian cake - oh god no X___X


----------



## Norb (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm a fan friend  <3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'll answer this. They tought that we are their friends and should not be called fans.
> 
> Now I'm of to sleep for real. This place is an addiction.


Just wanted to repost and say that I completely disagree with myself from yesterday. After taking some sleep I have come to agree with the namechange reasons.

The quotoed post was writen 4-5 in the morning, this could be why I had an bitchy attitude last night.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 10, 2005)

> adulation and worship, neither of which I find particularly appealing



*hides altar and sacrifical newbs*


----------



## Sayo (Aug 10, 2005)

> Now I'm of to sleep for real. This place is an addiction.


you don't say ..  

*still thinks title suxxx , sticks nose up in air*  :<


----------



## Reznor (Aug 12, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> you don't say ..
> 
> *still thinks title suxxx , sticks nose up in air*  :<


What should the title be then?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What should the title be then?



"AFI's Lovers Fiesta Club".


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What should the title be then?


dani's brothel


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 12, 2005)

We talking title of the FC? Ok, done Celly.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

lol, you're not . . . .?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 12, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> lol, you're not . . . .?



Huh?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 12, 2005)

lol!

*hides before Dani and Mel see it XD*l


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Why is this named dani's brothel XDD


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Why is this named dani's brothel XDD


 because we as individuels are more awesome than 2 whoring favo whores   

*dances with AFI around thread title*


----------



## Reznor (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh Nooooo!!!! Don't ﮎayo-san! They kell you!!!!!!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

pfffft, tards. . . .

[COLOR="[B][/B]Reznor"]Dances in post!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 12, 2005)

All better


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

it's funny you should say that :/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm going to bed -__-
If you want me, go ask chris for my nudies.


----------



## Blue (Aug 13, 2005)

Could you miserable children please stop changing the names of our fanclubs before I get frustrated? 

Just what exactly would possess someone to change the name of someone else's fanclub to whatever they feel like? :l


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

Friendclub sounds nice


----------



## Blue (Aug 13, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> because we as individuels are more awesome than 2 whoring favo whores



Cel... could you explain to me what your issue is? :l


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 13, 2005)

Best FC thread title change ever  koibito <3

And I dunno - I didn't think something as innocuous as myself wanting to change the title of this FC slightly would get ppl's knickers in such twists =/

 Norb


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Best FC thread title change ever  koibito <3
> 
> And I dunno - I didn't think something as innocuous as myself wanting to change the title of this FC slightly would get ppl's knickers in such twists =/
> 
> Norb


 Mel =3
i like how it still can be called FC =P


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2005)

It's so much fun reading through the old pages of the FC ^.^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 13, 2005)

Norby said:
			
		

> i like how it still can be called FC =P


Haha yeah, there's the genius of it 



			
				moe said:
			
		

> It's so much fun reading through the old pages of the FC.


I actually haven't tried that, but I'll take your word for it. We've not known each other for a year even, but it feels like you've been my friend forever moejo


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I actually haven't tried that, but I'll take your word for it. We've not known each other for a year even, but it feels like you've been my friend forever moejo


 
The feeling is so very mutual Mel  ^.^

I love you all ;_;


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2005)

I love you guys, too! *huggles Moejo and Occa*

Were you aware that if you combine Moe and Occa, you get Mocca (Pronounced like mocha)? 

*jkingler takes a sip *


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

*huggles joe, moe and mel* =3

*pokes Joe* ing you can't combine my name with anything =__=


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, you can, technically--it just doesn't add up to anything clever or aesthetically pleasing 

*examples: moe + norb = noe/morb; jkingler + norb = jkorb :S*

EDIT: Aha! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Occa + Norb = Orca


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Well, you can, technically--it just doesn't add up to anything clever or aesthetically pleasing
> 
> *examples: moe + norb = noe/morb; jkingler + norb = jkorb :S*
> 
> ...


haha but the N is the most important letter!


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2005)

Just work with me, dude :-/



But seriously, your name is hard to work with.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2005)

Norb+Kiri no Kunoichi=Kiri Norb Kunoichi


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2005)

Norb + Sayoko = NoYoko (my sentiments on Ms. Ono )


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

> Norb+Kiri no Kunoichi=Kiri Norb Kunoichi


I chocked on that one @__@


			
				Jkingler said:
			
		

> Norb + Sayoko = NoYoko (my sentiments on Ms. Ono )




btw.. my name is not a toy


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Cel... could you explain to me what your issue is? :l


myself, you,. . . .  *breaks down crying on dani's lap*  T_T 

moe + occa = mocca 



> btw.. my name is not a toy


no you are 

moe + occa = mocca


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> no you are


:bored 
nuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!

oh wait.. I'm not! wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2005)

i think your just being a big silly who just needs a cuddle


----------



## Norb (Aug 13, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> i think your just being a big silly who just needs a cuddle


well >__>
<__<

 Cel

... and am not silly


----------



## Reznor (Aug 13, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame + MechaTC = *Mecha*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey do you remember the merged me and you, rez?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 13, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hey do you remember the merged me and you, rez?


Nup. What was it?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe some of the razists remember ? 

XDDD


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2005)

hatrickz + reznor = hatznor 

AFI + sayoko = afoko 

vash + mechaTC = Vacha 


;\/


----------



## Reznor (Aug 13, 2005)

Reznor + Sayoko = Ryo-ko 

or 

Sayo-nora! XD


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Reznor + Sayoko = Ryo-ko
> 
> or
> 
> Sayo-nora! XD


lol XD

i actually like the first 1, "Ryoko" hmmm. .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 13, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Maybe some of the razists remember ?
> 
> XDDD


Rezlet??
Toinor??
Afinor??
Rezfi???

This is such a "hugantic", "ginormous" name merge game I've seen.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

Nooo.. Razi ^________^


And good night. 
Say something nice to mel before I check this thread again late tomorrow.
Or sex for you.


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Mecha-Kisame + MechaTC = *Mecha*



So original!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Nooo.. Razi ^________^


Razi it is, Toilet.....I mean....Razi  ^^


			
				AFI said:
			
		

> And good night.
> Say something nice to mel before I check this thread again late tomorrow.


Something nice to mel before I check this thread again late tomorrow.


			
				AFI said:
			
		

> Or sex for you.


 
Did you mean, _no_ sex for you??


----------



## jkingler (Aug 14, 2005)

Chocobo + Moe = ChocoMoe 

Mecha-Kisame + KagaKusha = MechaKaK XD

*off to bed*


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 14, 2005)

KagaKusha + HornyHippo = Hornusha o____O


----------



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2005)

HornyHippo+Mecha-Kisame= Horny-Kisame


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 14, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> HornyHippo+Mecha-Kisame= Horny-Kisame


Lol, my nick is soo pairable. xP


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

HornyHippo said:
			
		

> KagaKusha + HornyHippo = Hornusha o____O



That made me giggle.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

wow. I slept for 4 hours. -.-


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> wow. I slept for 4 hours. -.-



i hate you.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

Well you can just suck my finger.


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Well you can just suck my finger.



Really?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

No.                                             .


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> No.                                             .



your so gay i hate you lol


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

LOL no! I'm tranny lol...


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> LOL no! I'm tranny lol...



your moms said she was a tranny nd she showed me and i was liek WOW lol


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

YEAH! My mom can be so LOL somethings...


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> YEAH! My mom can be so LOL somethings...



WHAT DOnt make funf of me!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

Ahaha! You have perosnality issus XDDD
I keel j00 lol..


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Ahaha! You have perosnality issus XDDD
> I keel j00 lol..



i dunt even know what isus are.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

It's like tissus. but j00 cant use them to blow j00r nose.


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> It's like tissus. but j00 cant use them to blow j00r nose.



omgwanasmex? lol


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

no

*smexes himself*


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> no
> 
> *smexes himself*



your boring me lol ims gonann go wtch some porn lolby elol


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 14, 2005)

KK, you're making the Byakuya-sama av sad


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> KK, you're making the Byakuya-sama av sad


Byakuya is too noble for porn?  at least we know Kon isn't >__> change his avy to Kon!!


----------



## Amuro (Aug 14, 2005)

can i join please occa is cool


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, but you have to say that "afi is the sexiest man alive" first.


----------



## Kaede (Aug 14, 2005)

I also want to join, as a thankyou


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

AFI is the ugliest man alive... and dead too


----------



## Amuro (Aug 14, 2005)

>.> hmmmmmmmm meh couldn't hurt AFI is teh sexiest man alive.........XD


----------



## Kaede (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm a man, it'd be morally wrong for me to say that *no I'm not, plus yaoi is hawt*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 14, 2005)

Takeo: Dani will add you later. 

Kaede: It's forum policy


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2005)

Adding Takeo and Kaede 

Welcome to the Occa fanclub and thanks for joining.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 14, 2005)

thankies for letting us knk


----------



## Kaede (Aug 14, 2005)

Ty KnK 

*Sticks tongue out at AFI* Nuhhhhh! ;D


----------



## KK (Aug 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> KK, you're making the Byakuya-sama av sad



KK sorry. Forgiveness is key, yes?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 17, 2005)

use it wisefully .......


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Revival of Friendclub thread.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 22, 2005)

Ms. Mel. I miss you. <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Matt, Mario - how you guys doing? ^__^ 

 wifey for the trademark Cellyism image XD


----------



## Procyon (Aug 23, 2005)

Not bad, how've you been? A little stressed out by impending school. Freshman year.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 23, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Hey Matt, Mario - how you guys doing? ^__^
> 
> wifey for the trademark Cellyism image XD


This might be way too late, but I'm fine, Melly.  ^__^


----------



## Reznor (Aug 24, 2005)

The Occa slam is both sexy and scary.


----------



## Norb (Aug 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> The Occa slam is both sexy and scary.


the boobies are too huge... a booby slap would hurt more than the punch @__@


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Has this already been added to the Byakuya FC? 



If not, I hope you like it  I'll go post it in there, anyways


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 25, 2005)

^ Nope, although I have that - I love the colours @_@ Thanks for adding to the FC Joe 


*Spoiler*: _More dumpage of awesome art I dunno what to do with XD_ 












As usual, site sources are written into image filenames.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ Nope, although I have that - I love the colours @_@ Thanks for adding to the FC Joe
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _More dumpage of awesome art I dunno what to do with XD_



I want to avatize this one in a week or two. ^_^ /permission 

(I want to get enough of it to include the coat, because it's the most awesome part ^_^)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 25, 2005)

^ Sure thing Rez, it's from シオカゲン（塩加減) - I have no idea what that works out to but when fed into Babelfish the kanji (the characters in parenthesis) turn up "Salt Allowance" XD Babelfish doesn't seem to be able to recognise the hiragana at all :S (I suppose it's katakana then - you know what, I'll just ask Taylor XD)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 25, 2005)

At least the Occa FC has been revived.

Hi there, Mel  ^__^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 25, 2005)

Mel is pretty like a butterfly.


----------



## Blue (Aug 25, 2005)

Toliet is pretty like a girl.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 25, 2005)

Dani is pretty like a man? =X 

....

Anyways, come to my bed please, I need affection T_T


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Mario 

I just saw Gwen's Hollaback Girl vid on telly today, her arse looks sooo fine in that red leotard 

toliet is pretty like a pretty AFI. That made no sense and is grammatically incorrect. Go me! 

Dani is pretty like a ... *secks noises*

Be back later


----------



## Blue (Aug 25, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Dani is pretty like a man? =X
> 
> ....
> 
> Anyways, come to my bed please, I need affection T_T



If I'm pretty like you are, that's a good thing. 

*comes to bed*

We can't do anything but cuddle tho, I can't cheat on Mel. 

EDIT: Never mind, we're already... engaged. :x

I'll cuddle you later, bish.


----------



## Norb (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 26, 2005)

Ouuuuuh side boobage and bumpants holes T__T HOTY

I just wanted to cuddle , no smex on first sleepover. It's a rule.

~~Mel's grammar makes me hot.


----------



## Norb (Aug 30, 2005)

[spam]<3333333333 OcccccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaMMMMMEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllll[/spam]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 30, 2005)

*piles loff on Norby*

Thanks so much, for everything ;___;


----------



## Masaki (Aug 30, 2005)

Dani told me to bring this issue up with you- and, holy crap I didn't know you were an admin.

Anyway, could you change the word "zany" in the description for the One Piece subsection to "simply amazing"?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 30, 2005)

Mel, where's your fellow Sasuke-baka wife?


----------



## Norb (Aug 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *piles loff on Norby*
> 
> Thanks so much, for everything ;___;


you deserve everything ;___;
btw can i have make dani mine XD just a lil fraction of her ;__;


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 30, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Anyway, could you change the word "zany" in the description for the One Piece subsection to "simply amazing"?


Sure ^__^ If any of you OP folks have better suggestions for the subforum descriptions, feel free to let me know. I'm afraid the "zany" was probably a subconscious product of Inner occa wanting to slap on an element of cheesiness to a series she still dislikes at this point in time =X


			
				TO said:
			
		

> Mel, where's your fellow Sasuke-baka wife?


 T_______T I wish I knew. I have e-nightmares that she's met someone who's more of her twin than I am ... it can't be true? Can it? *wails* *Goes to stalk PM her*


			
				Norby said:
			
		

> btw can i have make dani mine XD just a lil fraction of her ;__;


Yes, but you need her permission first XD XD XD


----------



## Norb (Aug 30, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yes, but you need her permission first XD XD XD


    

=3 so how are you today? XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi, Melly.    

Can you do me a favor and perform a rep check for me??
Here's the rep checks I want identified:

Megumi's last goodbye 08-30-2005 10:17 PM  
Convo Thread 21 // I HAT... 08-29-2005 08:08 PM FOr Lishy (I might have an idea)


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 4, 2005)

Am I seriously not a member here? Wow I am shamed. *Hides in the corner* Ah well, better late than never I suspose. May I be allowed in?


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2005)

I guess so, but it's not up to me, I'm just a lowly peasant, err torture specialist.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 5, 2005)

rca


----------



## jkingler (Sep 5, 2005)

YAYAYAYAY!!!!! jkingler x gooba collaboration is a totall success!!!

 @ Gooba and rca XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 6, 2005)

OMFG, best thing I've seen on this forum in eons XD

I love you guys


----------



## Sayo (Sep 6, 2005)

rca = lol




harhrhr and now i'm stealing ya bandwidth


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 6, 2005)

So was I  Ah well, uploaded it to my photobucket


----------



## Gooba (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 6, 2005)

Goob you rule. I wish I could make gifs :sad 

Too bad free willy sucked XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

The Goobmeister has done it again. Now we need this as an official smiley.

Oh, BTW, hi there, Mel.
Posting from the compy room at NYU.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 6, 2005)

BH said:
			
		

> Too bad free willy sucked XD


To be honest, I don't even remember much of the movie XD



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> Now we need this as an official smiley.


Vash might keel over if I add any more kaos XD Also, there seems to be some sort of bug w/ the smiley functions, some smileys added recently don't show :S


----------



## mow (Sep 6, 2005)

Mel is sunshine, Mel is love!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 6, 2005)

Your name could be substituted into that sentence, but I couldn't agree more, Moeymoe 

/loves the Orca


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 6, 2005)

Joe said:
			
		

> Your name could be substituted into that sentence, but I couldn't agree more, Moeymoe


So true, moemoe is superior to the combined package of most adorable puppy in the world snuggling on your lap + pizza with extra cheese + a nicely heated house in winter + Full Metal Panic Fumoffu marathon XD

And Joe ... who IS Nybar Soze? :S


----------



## jkingler (Sep 6, 2005)

Moe is all those things, with the important addition of Bob Marley's "Is This Love" playing in the background


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 6, 2005)

Cheeky said:
			
		

> Mel is sunshine, Mel is love!
> Like a flower , not a ho!



Moe is love too. <3


But thats enough [/sugarsweet] for today.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 6, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Moe is love too. <3
> 
> 
> But thats enough [/sugarsweet] for today.


you  make me puke


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 6, 2005)

XDDD @ Mizuki and pronunciation of "Naruto".


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 6, 2005)

I know. Chris showed it to me. 

na_RUUU_to


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Vash might keel over if I add any more kaos XD Also, there seems to be some sort of bug w/ the smiley functions, some smileys added recently don't show :S


Vash will keel me because of my avy........
And yeah, some smileys don't work.

BTW, WE LOVE YOU, MELLY-MEL.
**hides from possible Uke Stick punishment**


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XDDD @ Mizuki and pronunciation of "Naruto".


Can't wait till Saturday...........


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2005)

The uke stick has foam padding now. It's more like the koibito stick now, and it only lashes out at people who annoy Mel when she doesn't want to be. 

*beats self*


----------



## jkingler (Sep 6, 2005)

MEE ZOO KEY!!! :amazed


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

Can't wait for "EE-roo-kah!!!" either.

Now that the Uke....ahem, koibito stick has foam padding, lest I am saved, for now.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 6, 2005)

Melzorzx!!!!1 Onmg, We haven't talked forever.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 6, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XDDD @ Mizuki and pronunciation of "Naruto".


lol, dorktastic 8D


----------



## Procyon (Sep 6, 2005)

They like stress all the wrong syllables... o.0;


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2005)

Meh, could be worse.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

Oooh, I shall get my subs and record Naruto on CN, and get my Edit List ready.
**cracks knuckles**


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2005)

Occa, plz make me seniour member...


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2005)

Wait, there's a _senior_ member?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 7, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Wait, there's a _senior_ member?


err, . .what?


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2005)

Aman was asking to make hin a senior member.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 8, 2005)

Haven't seen Mel around much lately.


----------



## metronomy (Sep 8, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> MEE ZOO KEY!!! :amazed


I personally can't wait to hear Sasuke say barrage of lions.

SaG, your avator freaks me out.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 8, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> SaG, your avator freaks me out.


Thanks. I did my best.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 8, 2005)

It reminds me of an Olson twin in the KKK :S

*knows it is from a Nirvana video, but can't shake the mental image*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 8, 2005)

Matt said:
			
		

> Melzorzx!!!!1 Onmg, We haven't talked forever.


How've you been?  


			
				FaM said:
			
		

> SaG, your avator freaks me out.


Says the guy who has  as his current av XD

*looks at trio of avs in 3 posts directly above me* o__O Thank you organizedcrime for your pretty Roy av  (And Celly's av makes me want to watch FLCL XD)


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2005)

*reps Occa for being so nice and making me seniour member*


----------



## metronomy (Sep 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And Celly's av makes me want to watch FLCL XD


It's like the best thing ever. 

Behind cheapskates in London which is only 70p a drink. See you all there wednesday night.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 8, 2005)

FaM said:
			
		

> It's like the best thing ever.


I'll get around to finding ... sources for it  (don't even know if it's licensed XD)



> Behind cheapskates in London which is only 70p a drink. See you all there wednesday night.


I don't drink, but I've always wanted to poke around London, and you seem like an interesting person to just watch ... drink 

And you're welcome aman


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And you're welcome aman


You were the only one that answered lol. Dani was online but didn't care it seems...


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> She probably hasn't even read your PMs yet XD She gets quite a few ^__^;; Anyway I hope you're enjoying your bigger av size benefits and all


I am.


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2005)

What bigger av size?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 8, 2005)

Mel said:
			
		

> You, drinking and dancing? Save a spot for me


If Dani would allow, I'd certainly save you a spot. Either her or FaM


			
				Mel said:
			
		

> And if a native of a city perpetually in smog with depressing weather and countless seedy bars recommends it for getting lost in, it must be a lovely place. I need to read less about these places and actually go to them XD


I just knew that London and Santiago de Chile had things in common  
Except with the "seedy bars" remark, though.


----------



## metronomy (Sep 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You know, the PM function is a delightful facility


Indeed it is, I'll reply to your one from a while back. XD



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You, drinking and dancing? Save a spot for me


It's a sight, I blatently try to rip of Morrisey though. Or just shake my body around alot, and try to keep arm and leg movements to a minimum



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And if a native of a city perpetually in smog with depressing weather and countless seedy bars recommends it for getting lost in, it must be a lovely place. I need to read less about these places and actually go to them XD


It's a mysteriously romantic city, and the seedy clubs and back allys rock. You should take the Dave and Becks magical mystery tour of London.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 8, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> What bigger av size?


Senior members get 150x150 avs, as opposed to normal members who get 125x125 =O (Unless that was a rhetorical question at aman ... in which case ... XD)


			
				Mario said:
			
		

> Except with the "seedy bars" remark, though.


No seedy bars in Chile? Come on now XD My movie stereotypes are going down the drain.


			
				FaM said:
			
		

> It's a mysteriously romantic city, and the seedy clubs and back allys rock. You should take the Dave and Becks magical mystery tour of London.


Now _that's_ a tour worth paying actual money for 

Off to bed, night everyone


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmm, so what are senior members again? And how do I become one. God it better have something to do with your time in NF not your age.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 8, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Hmm, so what are senior members again? And how do I become one. God it better have something to do with your time in NF not your age.


you need to be ten years registred and have 10.000+  posts 

8D


----------



## jkingler (Sep 8, 2005)

It's all true, OC!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 8, 2005)

To quote Kurt Angle

"It's true, it's true!!!"

WTF??? Rolling Stones in Ford Field???


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> you need to be ten years registred and have 10.000+  posts
> 
> 8D



But I haven't seen anyone that's been around longer than September 2004---oh....


----------



## metronomy (Sep 9, 2005)

I keep get junk mail about erection problems.

How'd they know.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> I keep get junk mail about erection problems.
> 
> How'd they know.


hahaha, a friend told me ones if he counted up his spam mail he would have had a 12 meter long penis, 25 new credit cards, 40 dephs and so on.


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2005)

Err ok. So seriously, what's the req?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Err ok. So seriously, what's the req?


why don't you search for a senior thread, perhaps in kohona times?  

here's a hint, it's on the first page!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 9, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> I keep get junk mail about erection problems.
> 
> How'd they know.


You ain't the only one, Dave.
I get junk mail from "The Big Four"


*Spoiler*: _FYI, The Big Four are....._ 



Viagra, Cialis, Enzyte, and Levitra


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2005)

Beloved said:
			
		

> She probably hasn't even read your PMs yet XD She gets quite a few ^__^;;


What's a PM? 

This thread is so depressing because my charming, gorgeous lover manages to be so friendly and affable when I can often barely bring myself to post.

I don't suppose anyone has joined and escaped my notice?

Secks for the object of everyone's affection, which I'm certain she's seen, but probably wouldn't mind seeing again:


From another Malaysian genius,


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Dani, it was nice to see that again  I often wonder why I don't meet cool people like that when I'm back home. Must be doing something wrong =__=

For those who like Naruto + Bleach fan art, another Malaysian artist: Kazeki

Come ooOoOonn Elena Dementieva!!! ing


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 9, 2005)

My vote goes for the dominican republic.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

fuck, have a small request, i like my "S" but ever since the update i need to keep logging in everytime, after some time he finally remembers the account but when i do a simple spyware scan it's the same story again . . 

sooo everytime now i have to search up my S to copy/paste it, wich is kinda *ANNOYING*

if you could change it back :[
*hell i didn't knew the update would do such things at that time*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 9, 2005)

Poor wifey  Changed it back for you -  stupid NF/spyware clean up/whatever's causing it >(


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

hahaha ok, thnk you


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2005)

Can I get my FC destroyed? '-'


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2005)

_You_ have an FC?


----------



## metronomy (Sep 10, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> _You_ have an FC?


Everyman and his dog has a fanclub now.

I had the most madest night out ever last night, went and saw a band called the mystery jets at the ICA, I started a stage invasion, then fell of the stage.

Ouch.


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Everyman and his dog has a fanclub now.
> 
> I had the most madest night out ever last night, went and saw a band called the mystery jets at the ICA, I started a stage invasion, then fell of the stage.
> 
> Ouch.



Aww man, I don't have a FC....well too bad,


----------



## jkingler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link, FAM 

Occa: have you ever heard of/did you just listen to Bloc Party? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 10, 2005)

It's funny how everyone talks about how nf is going to be overrunned by noobies. It already has been , ages ago  

Heck, I'm still a noob.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll be Your Mother, I'll be Your Sister, I'll be Your Lover, I'll be Yours. .


----------



## metronomy (Sep 11, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, FAM


Not a problem, thought it would be easier this way then me uploading the files for you.

Occa, my friends dad saw Jeff Buckley play the garage in London. I nearly threw my glass of water at him.


----------



## Blue (Sep 12, 2005)

The original fanclubs were Vash7ehStampede, Wave, KnK, Occa, Moe, Abf, and all 5 Sayoko fanclubs.

The rest - pffft.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 12, 2005)

> The rest - pffft.


    

*jkingler is pffft'ed*


----------



## metronomy (Sep 12, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *jkingler is pffft'ed*


*Dave is mythed*

We all know the Lorii fanclub is rocking.


----------



## KK (Sep 12, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> *Dave is mythed*
> 
> We all know the Lorii fanclub is rocking.



*rapes*


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

> *rapes*  >(>(>(


for ones i support you in this KK :x  
although i doubt fam would "not"  enjoy it. . .


> The original fanclubs were Vash7ehStampede, Wave, KnK, Occa, Moe, Abf, and all 5 Sayoko fanclubs.
> 
> The rest - pffft.


*chuckles*


----------



## metronomy (Sep 12, 2005)

This seems quite criptic to me. 

So I'm just going to lay down on the floor and let everyone have there own way with me.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> This seems quite criptic to me.
> 
> So I'm just going to lay down on the floor and let everyone have there own way with me.


that's what we've been doing since you basicly signed up =)


----------



## Procyon (Sep 12, 2005)

Melllllllllllll!  I never seem to get to talk to you anymore. I miss you. :sad How've you been? I know your swamped with PMs and stuff, so I'll try sending you an e-mail soon.


----------



## metronomy (Sep 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> that's what we've been doing since you basicly signed up =)


What can I say, I'm a bitch.

Saving this fanclub from second page hell, bumping it above all these other unworthy members fanclubs.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 17, 2005)

Occa, where are you? 

*glomps into the void left by occa's absence, hoping she feels it, wherever she is *


----------



## Blue (Sep 17, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Saving this fanclub from second page hell, bumping it above all these other unworthy members fanclubs.


Thanks. 


			
				JinK said:
			
		

> Occa, where are you?
> 
> *glomps into the void left by occa's absence, hoping she feels it, wherever she is *


_KnK intercepts the glomp and runs it 8000 miles over the phone to Occa, who is currently saving Singapore from a volcano._

Mel's been busy. but she still loves you all.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 17, 2005)

Yay! I glomped KnK! 

re's KnK

I guess Orca will have to pick her glomp up in person


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 17, 2005)

It's great to know Mel's ok. 

Send the love back to her, Dani.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 17, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> _KnK intercepts the glomp and runs it 8000 miles over the phone to Occa, who is currently saving Singapore from a volcano._
> 
> Mel's been busy. but she still loves you all.


I always knew that she was a superhero.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 17, 2005)

XD *picks up joe's glomp in person*  

Sorry we haven't been able to bump into each other much Matt, I hope you're doing alright ^___^

...And I'm not a superhero wipes volcano ash off ... damn dust bunnies under the attic


----------



## jkingler (Sep 17, 2005)

Occa, you should totally be in The Incredibles 2


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

occa rides on her magicall orca through to deepness of the sea 


 ..  .. 

poetry sucks . . .


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2005)

*s the Mel x3*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 17, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Occa, you should totally be in The Incredibles 2


There's going to be an Incredibles 2? XD (pop culture tends to just ... rush by me )


			
				Celly<3 said:
			
		

> occa rides on her magicall orca through to deepness of the sea
> 
> 
> .. ..
> ...


XDDDDD  Poetry does suck, sometimes. Yay Hallmark 

*hlomps moemoe right back*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 17, 2005)

**glomps sexy Mel like there's no tomorrow**
Kakashi sounds sooooooo sexy in the dub.........


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 17, 2005)

He doooooooes??!!  Can't wait to watch the dub, finally hearing Sasuke and Kakashi = X) 8) x____X


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 17, 2005)

You could check the cartoonnetwork.com clips later on, Melly.
Where are my manners, How you doing today??? eating brekkie I bet.

BTW, I made a report on my Edit List Thread.........though it doesn't discuss the voices.

Too bad Kurenai sounded too young........
Love your new avy, very rough


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 17, 2005)

Still not having brekkie, and am now on MSN chatting with you! XD Thanks re: av, Dani hates it, she thinks he looks like an asshole (which is part of the point, if I wanted a benign pretty Itachi av, I'd have used this XD).

As for the dub eps ... all I can say is, hurrah for a dedicated fandom


----------



## Blue (Sep 17, 2005)

Kakashi was... Kakashi, really. But he wasn't Steven Blum. 

Sasuke @ Yuri Lowenthal was Sasuke I suppose, but the lines they gave him kinda sucked, although this might be me being biased against the stuff I haven't heard yet again.

It's kinda annoying when Sasuke starts getting pissed at Sakura before she even mentions missing parents, tho.

I don't HATE that Itachi, Koichan. T_T

Well, I kinda do. You're such a jovial and fun person, I don't see why you want all these dour stupid boys as avatars. But them in your signature or something.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 17, 2005)

You're right, Dani. Dave Wittenberg ain't Steven Blum, but then again, we can give him a chance.
Sasuke......well........Yuri Lowenthal is a very talented VA, but like I said, we need to cut them slack till next week, when the action will kick in.....

Gotta go, early work tomorrow.
Take care, Mel.   

See ya laterz.......


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 17, 2005)

Dani<3 said:
			
		

> Well, I kinda do. You're such a jovial and fun person, I don't see why you want all these dour stupid boys as avatars. But them in your signature or something.


Same difference.Plus if I put that in my sig it'll be an obnoxious 300x300 version, which is worse And I bleed and I go dark, I nurse scars and I can't sleep, although when the curtains part I have smiles ready[/emo BS], so a non-sunshine and flowers av once in a while is personally refreshing. In any case, wait out this one, my next av will be ... occa-ish XD

Ta Mario, have fun @ football tmw


----------



## nigggs (Sep 17, 2005)

occa...pics...prompto...thank you.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 17, 2005)

XDDDDD Eff u, biatch


----------



## nigggs (Sep 17, 2005)

you've been slacking as of late melissa, I demand more pics! .

I suggest some fish net stockings this time around.


----------



## Blue (Sep 17, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> you've been slacking as of late melissa, I demand more pics! .
> 
> I suggest some fish net stockings this time around.



You know all requests for Mel pix have to go through me, right?

*reviews request*

Hm, fishnet stockings....

DENIED.


----------



## nigggs (Sep 18, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Hm, fishnet stockings....
> 
> DENIED.


ing ...........


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 18, 2005)

XDDDD s you both. I don't even HAVE fishnet stockings anyway XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 18, 2005)

Heart your dork-Ichi av, Setoshi XD Dani'll add you to the list soon-ish


----------



## Blue (Sep 18, 2005)

Dani will add you NOW.

Thanks for joining, Setoshi. 

If the object of my adoration would post more, I'm sure she'd have more fans. XD


----------



## metronomy (Sep 18, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I don't even HAVE fishnet stockings anyway XD


You can borrow mine.  

Wee back to the old university tomorrow for another year of leading little kids astray, and trying to boil vodka in a kettle to make coffee.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> boil vodka in a kettle to make coffee.



You can make coffee out of boiled vodka! 

You learn something new everyday...


----------



## metronomy (Sep 18, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> You can make coffee out of boiled vodka!
> 
> You learn something new everyday...


Oh no no no, I wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 18, 2005)

You can make coffee out of everything. 

Fish.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 18, 2005)

*Makes Kakaffee*


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool new avy, j.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 18, 2005)

Thankees. Gladjalykit.


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2005)

B


.         . .  . .  . .         .. . .   . .u 
.    .     .    . . .    .     .    .    .       .      ..                   .  .. m   
....p

*wishes he could sticky fc* Mel


----------



## jkingler (Sep 20, 2005)

You should do it! This is one FC I would not protest the stickying of, that's for sure.

*lobbies to have this FC stickied XD*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Occa haveyou heard of.......Maroon 5's Angel in Blue Jeans...I just thought of it right now but that will be agood song for you since I think I only saw jean pics from you......?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 21, 2005)

XD@moemoe + Joe  I think the Chocobo FC should be stickied, just in sheer celebration and awe of the spamliciousness of it (20k++ posts last I saw @_@). It's a shining testament to the power of e-friendshipness XD

Shadow, I've not heard that song - I've only heard Maroon 5's singles really - This Love, She Will Be Loved and Sunday Morning (I really like Sunday Morning especially <3), but I'll be sure to check that song out. Thanks for telling me about it


----------



## Norb (Sep 21, 2005)

the Occa/Orca/Mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 21, 2005)

+  +  the Norby 

Annnnd ... Kakashi av count for week so far (yes guys, CockashiLuvverLOL has decided to make this Kaka week! ):


Off for dinner, much love to you all <3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 21, 2005)

...'ello occa. 

I joined your fc a long time ago because dani is always going on about 'omgz0rz 0cc4 ish t3h shnizznozz' and what have you, so I figured you must be pretty kickass. I said hi...and I haven't been back in here since  sorry ^^

/insert akward introductory small talk for strangers statement


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> +  +  the Norby
> 
> Annnnd ... Kakashi av count for week so far (yes guys, CockashiLuvverLOL has decided to make this Kaka week! ):
> 
> ...


This will indeed be "Kakashi Week", seeing the occasion being appropiate when we'll see his US debut this Saturday

I saved the avys, but I'll use them if only you give me approval, and if I lose interest in Stewie Griffin (trust me, I love Stewie and Kakashi both).......

All avys look just simply AMAZING, but the avys' _owner_ looks better and more beautiful............
**runs away from Dani-koibito**

Ah, here, I'll get killed if I do this, but what the hell  
I loves the Mel.
  +     =   Mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 22, 2005)

ITO said:
			
		

> I joined your fc a long time ago because dani is always going on about 'omgz0rz 0cc4 ish t3h shnizznozz' and what have you, so I figured you must be pretty kickass. I said hi...and I haven't been back in here since  sorry ^^


'Sokay XD I join plenty of FCs myself, but don't really make it a point to pop by all of them too regularly (too time-consuming, but the subjects of member FCs know I love them ... I think ... I hope  As for character FCs ... well, I try make fanart drops or something, once in a while). Pity we haven't had the opportunity to interact much, maybe it's a sign of myself slowing down eh? Don't post much these days ^^;;



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> I saved the avys, but I'll use them if only you give me approval, and if I lose interest in Stewie Griffin (trust me, I love Stewie and Kakashi both).......
> 
> All avys look just simply AMAZING, but the avys' owner looks better and more beautiful............
> **runs away from Dani-koibito**
> ...


XD s and stufftesses back ^^ Feel free to use the Kaka avs whenever you like, there's no risk of using the same one as mine since I don't tend to reuse avatars. This board can never have too much Kaka love, Shannaro! (Mmm ... *gets associated KakaSaku thoughts* ... whaa ... er, yeah, Kaka-sama pwns s)


----------



## Sayo (Sep 22, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> +  +  the Norby
> 
> Annnnd ... Kakashi av count for week so far (yes guys, CockashiLuvverLOL has decided to make this Kaka week! ):
> 
> ...


orsume avi's, i lost all mine when i got my new comp, been trying to gather some fanart again, i almost ripped every1's art posted on this forum, like in the fanart FC, little treasure


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah, I've noticed that as well. I took this off of my subscriptions recently because no one ever conversated in here. But I put it back on when I posted last time just in case  I'm a member of a few dead fanclubs, including the only two I've ever created [:sad] so that's understandable. 

And the only character fc's I'm in are the Gaara and hitsugaya fc's. I love plenty of other characters but I have plenty of time eaten by whoring my own fc out, ie: having almost 800 out of 2k posts in it  And it's only been in existence since the 11th XD That gives you an idea of where I spend my time. 

But I never really see you around any where. Usually I'm like "oh, blah blah posted here, I'll drop in and say hi", maybe spark a conversation off of what the're talking about But I never see you post anywhere. We must just frequent opposite ends of the forum.

I've deduced that you're awesome so I wish to conversate, but I never did figure out how to artificially birth small talk with someone I know nothing about, so I dunno where to go with this  It always seems rather forced when I try.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm very good at small talk.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 22, 2005)

No, you're semi-decent at talking small.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 22, 2005)

I said, I'm very good at small talk.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 22, 2005)

And _I_ said "No, you're semi-decent at talking small."


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 23, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I said, I'm very good at small talk.





			
				Rep for toliet said:
			
		

> LMAOTOLIET cuant here hear u bitch beaaach. - Mel





			
				ITO said:
			
		

> But I never really see you around any where. Usually I'm like "oh, blah blah posted here, I'll drop in and say hi", maybe spark a conversation off of what the're talking about But I never see you post anywhere. We must just frequent opposite ends of the forum.


Approx 60% of my posts are in the mod lounge out of necessity, 35% in the FC areas, 5% everywhere else. While I was a regular member and then Naruto Avenue mod 80% of my posts were in the Avenue, if that were still the case, we'd hardly cross paths anyway XD

The easy solution - I'll pop by your FC once in a while, since you're there most of the time ^^


			
				wifey<3 said:
			
		

> orsume avi's, i lost all mine when i got my new comp, been trying to gather some fanart again, i almost ripped every1's art posted on this forum, like in the fanart FC, little treasure


XD  If you want stock for a certain (not too obscure) character, PM/MSN me and I'll gladly share what I have with you <3

And on with the Kaka av series!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 23, 2005)

'Tis truth you speak, I rarely venture into those waters any more. I'd say about...oh, maybe 99.872% [or so] of my posts are in the fc area. And if they aren't there, they're in the ramen or off-topic. 

And you might as well join all the cool people that drop in fc's to say hi and never come back. ever. I've got a few of those already, but they're popular kids so it's okay. Occa = popular kid, so it'll be okay.


----------



## Blue (Sep 23, 2005)

Once again, sleep has stolen my lover from me. 

Curses! A hex upon you, thou wretched crossed stars that would hex upon me! Do complete thy heavenly dance, and in doing, bring fortune, not ill fate!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 23, 2005)

OmG, Dani is liek teh rain-manz0r!!1! =O

/is afraid


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2005)

**is scared of Dani's wrath**

BTW, with all due permission to Mel, I saved those Kakashi avies.........


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 23, 2005)

Mel, I have a small favor to ask of you... 

I am loving all of your Kakashi avys, and I was wondering if you could send me all of the original art, or just post it here. 

*Gives puppy dog eyes* Pretty please?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2005)

kakashi_fangirl said:
			
		

> Mel, I have a small favor to ask of you...
> 
> I am loving all of your Kakashi avys, and I was wondering if you could send me all of the original art, or just post it here.
> 
> *Gives puppy dog eyes* Pretty please?


I second Rho-chan's emotion.
We have *GOT* to see your artwork!!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 23, 2005)

Good point. I wouldn't mind having all of the original art to look at either.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 23, 2005)

Sure thing ^^

I don't have the art for the first av, because it was actually a ready-cropped Kakashi jkingler PMed to me as an av stock pressie - he told me he found the art somewhere in the Kaka FC though. I'll look through it one of these days, hopefully I'll find the piece it came from XD


*Spoiler*: _As for the rest_ 



As usual, site sources written into the file names, if I know where they're from.




And for good measure, another one from Sidoro I was toying with using, but eventually decided on the other Sidoro one:



Here's the link to Sidoro - easily one of the best Kaka(xIru)-centric art sites around - enjoy


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2005)

Just HOW do you make them so great???
I guess the art is as good as the artist, and this is no exception.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG O_O!!!

Those pics are....

Thanks, Mel. 

::saves::


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 23, 2005)

sign me in=] i want to be a part of Occa madness;p


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't do much w/ the art Mario, I just slap on a border and sometimes minor embellishments to personalise them XD Glad you like them =3 

And you're welcome TO, be sure to drop by Sidoro, the gallery is heaven @__@

s raziu


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, those pics are...marvelous.


----------



## Blue (Sep 23, 2005)

Raziu! Welcome to the occa cult friendclub.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 23, 2005)

Hah, occult.  [/Pointlessness]


----------



## Blue (Sep 23, 2005)

NICE wordplay, Bish. *Melests*


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 23, 2005)

Occa 

woohoo i'm in... thanks for the welcome KnK =]

Toilennojutsu= Afi?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2005)

Now that I'm done with my term papers, and just getting ready for finals, I might as well do some bits of art or two.....   XD


----------



## Blue (Sep 24, 2005)

Unbastardized art found


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 24, 2005)

That is teh veyr nice, but why did you bastardize it?


----------



## Blue (Sep 24, 2005)

Because in Dani's demented mind, every cute Rukia is actually a hot girl named Melissa.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 24, 2005)

I freaking love Rukia....and Mel, of course. 

Awesome bastardized pic, Dani.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah, I see.

/doesn't see at all


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 24, 2005)

Mario said:
			
		

> Now that I'm done with my term papers, and just getting ready for finals, I might as well do some bits of art or two..... XD


Come to think of it, I think my first interaction with you was over some Kaka (and other characters) football-themed fan art you did - did you ever finish those? I remember liking them quite a bit ^^

Thank you for the Rukia love, koibito  *is glad is associated w/ female character who doesn't suck*


			
				ITO said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.
> 
> /doesn't see at all


Some people are of the opinion I have some resemblance to Rukia, that's all there is to it XD

*stares at TO's Dyro-coloured av* Probably my favourite Naruto av on the board atm - she did a really cool Sasuke one for Kuchiki Byakuya which I uploaded too. Dyro should make a whole set of Naruto chara avs and repopulate the forum with it ... or something XD


----------



## jkingler (Sep 24, 2005)

I would agree, but Dyro has loads and loads of avies and sigs on request already. Please, save your request for a later date 

*Dyro's unofficial PR agent*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, it's not a request per se - more of a suggestion ^^


----------



## jkingler (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, let's just say Dyro is too kind and very responsive to suggestions...

*jkingler knows if she reads this she will start making Naruto avies*


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I love Dyro. I'm so greatful to her for making me the avy. 

And yes...Kuchiki Byakuya's avy is teh pwnage.  

One of my favorite works of hers:



XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## jkingler (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha! I never saw that one. 

That smiley with the pokey stick should be an official NF smiley


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 24, 2005)

^ It's ... not? XD It was at some point I think ... eh, I'm probably mistaken. I'm an emoti-whore yet I hardly ever pop-up the smiley legend XD As for Dyro being v malleable w/ requests/suggestions, I think we're safe, she doesn't venture in here as far as I know. Her av/sig changes give me something to look forward to *wants to poke Sasuke*


----------



## jkingler (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought you wanted to poke Kakashi


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 24, 2005)

That's such a given it doesn't need to be expressed


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, I think my first interaction with you was over some Kaka (and other characters) football-themed fan art you did - did you ever finish those? I remember liking them quite a bit ^


I only had Kakashi (England) and Itachi (Sweden) done. I lost track of time while on finals, traveling to Holland, going to the United Nations (only the Chilean Embassy in NY), Yankee Stadium, Giants Stadium.......
whew......now I think I might draw something like.....

Ichigo and the smexiest man alive (that's Renji, for the unschooled ones), wearing Yankees and Red Sox threads, after all, all of them are rivals.. ne???


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 24, 2005)

Wouldn't it be cool if we all looked like anime characters. And had neat powers, and arguments filled with slapstick humor ?!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2005)

You know, I wish I could summon a bunch of dogs just to maim all my opponents to smithereens and back.......then again, I didn't graduate from Community Clown College


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 25, 2005)

I was eating cookies right. And I dropped a cookie and it rolled behind my computer desk.And I..nvm, no one wants to hear about my cookie antics. :sad


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 25, 2005)

was it possesed of raisins?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 25, 2005)

NO! You got it all wrong ;__________;!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 25, 2005)

That's too bad. I would have been interested were it possessed of raisins.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 25, 2005)

What kind of cookies did you eat?


I'm never drinking again...hangovers are killin me;p


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 25, 2005)

Mario said:
			
		

> I only had Kakashi (England) and Itachi (Sweden) done. I lost track of time while on finals, traveling to Holland, going to the United Nations (only the Chilean Embassy in NY), Yankee Stadium, Giants Stadium.......
> whew......now I think I might draw something like.....
> 
> Ichigo and the smexiest man alive (that's Renji, for the unschooled ones), wearing Yankees and Red Sox threads, after all, all of them are rivals.. ne???


Where's Byakuya-sama in all this?  (In all seriousness, Renji and Ichigo would be awesome to see)


			
				BH said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be cool if we all looked like anime characters. And had neat powers, and arguments filled with slapstick humor ?!


I call Bubbles. Getting anything you want just by sheer cuteness must own XD

Don't pay attention to toilet's cookie stories raziu, that bitch is full of BS  Water for hangovers = good ^^


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 25, 2005)

occa: What is the proper denomination for someone who is gay for Kakashi?  A Kakasexual?  That sounds too much like a scat-lover :x


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 25, 2005)

hatasexual maybe?

nah, that's teh suck. hmm....


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Occa...I will remember that haha ;]

lol my friend just called and asked me how he got home


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 25, 2005)

Some girl said:
			
		

> Don't pay attention to toilet's cookie stories raziu, that bitch is full of BS


Is not!!


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd like to apply for Ichiban Gold member.


----------



## Blue (Sep 26, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'd like to apply for Ichiban Gold member.



It is done. You are now more equal then everyone else. Congrats.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 26, 2005)

> It is done. You are now more equal then everyone else. Congrats.


Awesome.

*Goes to post in the Premium Occa FC*


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

Where is this premium occa FC? I come with myrrh. Everyone loves myrrh, right? 

*should have brought frankincense :sad*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

/brings camels


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2005)

*sacrifices joe on the occa alter*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2005)

*gives blood as an offering, JOE'S BLOOD*


----------



## lucky (Sep 27, 2005)

dunno if j00 know, so.



FMPanic, the 2nd raid.


later gat0r.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

I am being sacrificed? Without being knocked out...ing

This is worse than when I had my wisdom teeth pulled while fully awake


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

/is one of every 4k [or sth like that] that will never develop wisdom teeth ^^ 

Mah dentist told me that a while back and I wasn't too displeased to hear it either


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

It's because you lack calcium.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

or hatred. gooba said it was hatred.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

Hatred, calcium...it's all the same thing


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah, I hate milk, so it has to be one or the other. I can't lack hatred _and_ milk, that contradicts itself. If I don't have milk, it's because I have hatred, and if I don't have hatred it's because I have milk, or sth like that but making more sense and not completely wrong.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 27, 2005)

> Nah, I hate milk, so it has to be one or the other. I can't lack hatred and milk, that contradicts itself. If I don't have milk, it's because I have hatred, and if I don't have hatred it's because I have milk, or sth like that but making more sense and not completely wrong.


 Actually, I think that your hatred of milk *verifies* the calcium/hatred duality rather than make it exclusive.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it true that if you drink, 2 glasses of milk everyday, you can lactate 2 glasses of milk everyday after 160 years?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

me said:
			
		

> or sth like that but making more sense and not completely wrong.



I caught that too, but I wasn't about to undo all of that mindless word entry I did XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2005)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Nah, I hate milk, so it has to be one or the other. I can't lack hatred _and_ milk, that contradicts itself. If I don't have milk, it's because I have hatred, and if I don't have hatred it's because I have milk, or sth like that but making more sense and not completely wrong.


Maybe you hate milk cause your stomach hates it too


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

I love milk. 

*lacks hatred, has milk*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah, not my stomach, my tongue hates it cause it tastes of rot. Unless it is chocolate or infused with cereal flavor XD

You know how people smell the milk to see if it's good or whatever? It _always_ smells rotten to me, even whn it's fresh from the store, it reminds me of decay and bacteria in white liquid form :/


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *lacks hatred, *has milk**



I have lost all desire for milk after that comment XD


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

_Damn you, Moe_ ing

You will drink my milk!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it pre-bottled or does he have to drink from the tap? :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2005)

The better question is, is it boiled??


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

Who boils it? 

/Chachie is a weirdo...you don't boil breast milks!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2005)

Loves dairy products = loves cottage cheese?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 27, 2005)

Cheese, yoghurt, stuff made with milk - love it all


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2005)

Cheese (American, Gouda, Jarlsberg, Swiss), Milk (Chocolate, Vanilla, Strawberry, Dulce de Leche), Yogurt (Name your flavor)

Bless the Lord for cows (Now I wonder why do Hindus worship them) Mooooooooo

Did Melly change her user name??? Ay no....I liked occa better, then again, I too am Cuckoo for CockashiPuffs, or Baka for Kaka, or whatever floats your boat


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it ok for me to join this? She provides the hottest Cockashi fanart!


----------



## Norb (Sep 28, 2005)

Only Mel will understand this ^_^ (the pic ain't that good :sweat)


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 28, 2005)

MMMMmmooooo....err i mean hi;]

lol Occa's new user name rocks


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 28, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> Only Mel will understand this ^_^ (the pic ain't that good :sweat)


It looks like a condom with a pizza in it.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> It looks like a condom with a pizza in it.


An alternative to the apple pie?


----------



## Norb (Sep 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> An alternative to the apple pie?


To each his own ;O


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> To each his own ;O


His own apple pie?

Awesome.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> Only Mel will understand this ^_^ (the pic ain't that good :sweat)


APPLE PIZZA!!!!!! Whoooooooooo.............!!!  

And I predict Mel will post here after THIS post


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2005)

Your predictions suck.

*returns to e-hugging Koichan*

It feels so empty.


----------



## Norb (Oct 6, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Your predictions suck.
> 
> *returns to e-hugging Koichan*
> 
> It feels so empty.


 there there =P


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

Like the Yankees, I lost. Bummer


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> there there =P


Norbeh! I haven't talked to you for far too long. How is Norbeh? 

Perhaps if I cared one bit about sports, I would be able to relate to your prediciment, Naru - I do know the Yankees won the series last year, tho. Oh, no, they got owned by the Sox.

I know this because my boss at the time was a Yankees fan and I wanted him and his team to crash and burn - and against all odds, they totally did!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, Dani. I did eat some mighty nice crow, and I betcha your boss ate crow too.
OH, BTW, Welcome back......


----------



## Procyon (Oct 6, 2005)

Did you have a good break, Mel?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 6, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> Only Mel will understand this ^_^ (the pic ain't that good :sweat)


Norrbyyyyyyyyyyy I  you so much XDDDDD ing   I swear I can almost taste it XD



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> It feels so empty.






> Did you have a good break, Mel?


Matt!  Yup, had a lovely week ^^ How've you been?


----------



## Procyon (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm not bad. I missed you. Glad to hear everthing went well though. Do anything cool while you were there?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, Mel.....same question as Giro's

You had a super time I bet   
I kinda missed you too......


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 6, 2005)

Well ... was occupied with koibito, so yeah XD Finally got off my arse to the beach for her behalf (I live on an island and go to the beach like less than 5 times a year, lol). Plus the usual shopping ish, temples, Botanical gardens (omg real live monkeys running around! ). Felt like a tourist in my own backyard ^^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 6, 2005)

Ohhh meeeel! 

!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 6, 2005)

ZOMG. Glompage with exclamation mark borders. You make me feel so special XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

LOL, I thought Toilet was lampooning Pong!!!

BTW, that Byakuya fan art is as good as done, but......well.....I got him wearing a baseball uniform, that of the Chicago WHITE Sox (notice the pun there), some postseason baseball theme.

Now that Mel and Dani are back on duty, we can now go back to where we left off a week and a half ago


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah I sure know how to treat a lady  
!Love! 

Dani told me fun stuff on msn, mel =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

Why do I always miss out on all the fun????  

*I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy*

Holy crap, I found out about a couple of Malaysian restaurants, right under my nose (literally, since I study nearby Chinatown)

*New Malaysia Restaurant* 
46 Bowery, Chinatown 
(Between Bayard and Canal)
Tel: 212-964-xxxx

*Map Top* 
53 Bayard St., Chinatown 
(between Bowery & Elizabeth Streets)
Tel: 212-513-xxxx

Phone numbers edited to protect the privacy of my New York peeps


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2005)

MEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 6, 2005)

Aw, she's gone!!!!

And I just finished the Byakuya fan-art I promised her


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 9, 2005)

I have been failing my spamming of this FC. I need to show more love for fluffy-mom and not only for robo-mom.

So bumping this just to tell, Mel. 

Love You.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sorry s&g, I've done very bad things to your mom. Err.. Both of them, to be exact >.<


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 9, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm sorry s&g, I've done very bad things to your mom. Err.. Both of them, to be exact >.<


There are some things I just don't want to know. Bastard!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm sorry s&g, I've done very bad things to your mom. Err.. Both of them, to be exact >.<


♪Share the wealth!!!!!!♪
What did you do now!!  no


----------



## Procyon (Oct 9, 2005)

Melly Jelly? *Cuddles*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Melly Jelly? *Cuddles*


HEY!! You stole my line!!!


----------



## Procyon (Oct 9, 2005)

Did I? I didn't know that was your line. 

Melly Jelly!! *Cuddles again* Oh well, I stole it for now.


----------



## Blue (Oct 9, 2005)

Melly Jelly... I had some of that last week. Wasn't bad.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 9, 2005)

*conspicuously stretches*

Well...I'll be in the bathroom bathroom for the next few minutes. >.>

/stays in the living room instead =O​
​


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Melly Jelly... I had some of that last week. Wasn't bad.


I'm assuming you had the whole container of that jelly


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been here for a year :S Eek.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I've been here for a year :S Eek.


Congrats, Melly. I guess you should be proud.


----------



## Blue (Oct 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I've been here for a year :S Eek.


Remember when a year was an eternity? When you were waiting for some particularily beloved holiday that had just passed, when school term had just started?

I say I'm old, yet I know I'm not really; what really terrifies me is the passage of time.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I say I'm old, yet I know I'm not really; what really terrifies me is the passage of time.


Same here. As I think about the rate that the passage of time increases with age, I feel like I'm closer to being an old person. Those next 10 years going faster than 10 ~ 20 is kinda scary. 

After all, once you reach 21, you stop having anything to look forward to.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 10, 2005)

Time is in constant motion, and it can't move faster or slower, yet your mind still finds a way to play tricks on you; I wonder why things like that happen? Then, time is just as infinite as numbers. If Earth blew up right now, time wouldn't stop, right? If you look at time as a whole, it never really began or ended, kind of like God, yet humans begin and end, and if you look at time in that aspect, it's kinda like a timeline. *Blathers on about all the bizarre aspects time holds*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Time is in constant motion, and it can't move faster or slower


 Someone needs to read up on his cosmology/relativity/unified field theory 



> If you look at time as a whole, it never really began or ended, kind of like God, yet humans begin and end, and if you look at time in that aspect


Actually, God would have _created _time if He is omni-potent/scient and eternal.

Time wouldn't apply to Him as it is a property of His creation.

(i.e. God is dettached from our timeline, the same way you are deattached from a the timeline of a story.

For example, asking if you are before or after the chuunin exam is a ridiculous question)


----------



## Procyon (Oct 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Someone needs to read up on his cosmology/relativity/unified field theory



Highschool freshman-ness. I think Rezzy forgets I'm young still. 




> Actually, God would have _created _time if He is omni-potent/scient and eternal.
> 
> Time wouldn't apply to Him as it is a property of His creation.
> 
> ...



Haha, I guess. =/ I never really thought of it like that. I'm not a pro on the whole religion thing.  But I can't really argue that you're wrong. There's no way of proving it. =O Do you think that time is different/distorted in other dimmensions? Would interdimmensional travel be as difficult to do as time travel for us?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Haha, I guess. =/ I never really thought of it like that. I'm not a pro on the whole religion thing.


 It's not so much religion as philosophy, being that God's detatchment from spacetime isn't a point central to the Bible.



> Do you think that time is different/distorted in other dimmensions? Would interdimmensional travel be as difficult to do as time travel for us?


 One key factor is the space and time are not independent measurements.

Flat space is space in which a sufficiently large triangle's angles would add to 180 degree. In open space, it would be less than 180 and a closed would be over 180.

It turns out that our universe is "closed" space.

This also means the large objects have more volume than standard geometry would tell you that they do.

Time is distorted in _THIS_ dimension 

If your "other dimension" is an alterante universe, then it depends on the dynamics of that universe (it's relativity and space-shape)

If it is another axis to our universe, (so 4 spatial dimensions) then I'm not sure if that would affect the passage of time.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't get it. Can you dummy down the explanation of how time's distorted in this dimmension? =/


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> I don't get it. Can you dummy down the explanation of how time's distorted in this dimmension? =/


Okay. All the equations that you are learning are for a flat,non-relativistic universe.

In a non-relativistic universe, something given an infite energy will go infinitely fast.

In our universe, it goes the speed of light instead.

Differences like this make time less straight-forward of a measurement.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 10, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I've been here for a year :S Eek.


     ​
Happy anniversary, Melly.  


			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> After all, once you reach 21, you stop having anything to look forward to.


Ain't that the truth, Rez.
I'd kill for a flux capacitor now


----------



## Procyon (Oct 10, 2005)

So if time is distorted in our universe, how did we end up with the approximations that we have? Is there any precise way to measure time?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> So if time is distorted in our universe, how did we end up with the approximations that we have? Is there any precise way to measure time?


You assign something to be our standard and measure everything else by it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 10, 2005)

heh, time passes by.

Real fast :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 10, 2005)

Speaking of time..............."point of time distortion"...............emit fo gnikaepS​


----------



## Norb (Oct 12, 2005)

oh ka shun ole uh to pie-ah! =D


----------



## Procyon (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm trying to read about the Unified Field Theory now. Also known as the everything theory? =O


----------



## Blue (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> I'm trying to read about the Unified Field Theory now. Also known as the everything theory? =O



The Grand Unified Theory is actually quite distinct and different from the ToE. 

When we have a working theory of everything, we'll know how God (actual or metaphorical of your choice) made the universe.

The GUT is just an attempt to unify the Strong and Weak Nuclear forces with the electromagnetic force. Still to be explained is the relationship of gravity and the various particles and waves, and several forces (negitive energy, antigravity) that we're just now realizing exist.

*Hugs and kisses 4 koichan*


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 12, 2005)

wtf are you all talking about ...nerds!!!...i don't get a thing you're saying ;p *brain explodes*


----------



## Blue (Oct 12, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> wtf are you all talking about ...nerds!!!...i don't get a thing you're saying ;p *brain explodes*


Occa Pwns!


----------



## Procyon (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd gladly donate my brain to Occa.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 12, 2005)

Knk: finally...you're making some sense


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 12, 2005)

Random poetry for Melly. 

*I Am - John Clare *

I AM! yet what I am who cares, or knows?
My friends forsake me like a memory lost.
I am the self-consumer of my woes;
They rise and vanish, an oblivious host,
Shadows of life, whose very soul is lost.
And yet I am--I live--though I am toss'd

Into the nothingness of scorn and noise,
Into the living sea of waking dream,
Where there is neither sense of life, nor joys,
But the huge shipwreck of my own esteem
And all that 's dear. Even those I loved the best
Are strange--nay, they are stranger than the rest.

I long for scenes where man has never trod--
For scenes where woman never smiled or wept--
There to abide with my Creator, God,
And sleep as I in childhood sweetly slept,
Full of high thoughts, unborn. So let me lie,--
The grass below; above, the vaulted sky


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 12, 2005)

Good idea, S&G. Melly loves poetry, so we shall post random poetry 
My turn..

*Tower of Light* - _Pablo Neruda_

O tower of light, sad beauty
that magnified necklaces and statues in the sea,
calcareous eye, insignia of the vast waters, cry
of the mourning petrel, tooth of the sea, wife
of the Oceanian wind, O separate rose
from the long stem of the trampled bush
that the depths, converted into archipelago,
O natural star, green diadem,
alone in your lonesome dynasty,
still unattainable, elusive, desolate
like one drop, like one grape, like the sea.


----------



## Blue (Oct 14, 2005)

I think you should post your own poetry. I'm sure she'd appriciate that more.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I think you should post your own poetry. I'm sure she'd appriciate that more.


But not poems about clouds.

Everyone does clouds.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 14, 2005)

textfile = ctrl+A, shift+delete >.>

stupid clouds


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 14, 2005)

I write poems about various fruits.. And cars


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 14, 2005)

I have been trying to write a sonnet this morning. I will post it here when I finish. I never write poetry because I suck at it. So it will suck. Be prepared for dull imagery xP

o_O My first sonnet ever:



> The faceless past haunts today's waking dream
> faded memories of what tomorrow
> could have been; the ancient mists hide the scene
> our blinded eyes cry for unknown sorrows
> ...





Second one:



> to salvation's end we murder intent
> in the name of ideals sin hath been born
> The fear of Darkness birthed from loins of men
> night created to justify the sun
> ...




Third one:



> From atop the mountain we freely bleed
> Above the clouds where none can see our pain
> screaming injustice, ignored logic seethes
> when earth falls you will learn to feel the rain
> ...




Fourth one:



> Lying still, sitting, crawling, then he walks
> The floor and doors and halls become his world
> to conquer all things he will learn to talk
> still he suckles at the breast of the whore
> ...







The first is about choices and two different paths in life; the second is about the human morality; the third is about clinging to our fairy tales; and the fourth is more situationally personal, about my experience in love, ie: emo XD


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

I wrote a poem, I call it 5,000.

1 2 3 4
5678910!

11

12

13141516.....171819_20_
21
2223242526

I'll put the rest in later. I gets really good.


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello, Occasionalutopiate, I've been wondering my whole life: how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I think you should post your own poetry. I'm sure she'd appriciate that more.



Ok, I don't write poetry, I read poetry. This will suck because I'm not good with words, that's why I hide behind music. So don't expect anything good. Anyways, I wrote this poem to Melly.


*The Brightest Light - Josip K*

The strangest challange of the most wonderful color
a flame so bright, without any subtle flaws.
Kept inside a locked vault, like a broken clock
a childlike feeling ridden with joy.


She hesitantly finds a deep sea of broken daydreams
a place where leaves lay down and weep.
In this place traffic lights go down to sleep
another place to take down your fears.

Furthermore she fails to see
her standards will not keep her here...


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

SSCAZ said:
			
		

> Hello, Occasionalutopiate, I've been wondering my whole life: how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


I hate that question.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 14, 2005)

I haven't written a poem since I made reports on Gabriela Mistral and Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez.
I'm losing my touch  ing


----------



## Procyon (Oct 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I hate that question.



I do too. :-l

In that case, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I hate that question.



*Naota:* You're upseting Reznor! Get the fuck out of here! 

*Reznor:* Do you need anything? Can I in any way make things better for you with my insignificant life?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 15, 2005)

> Naota: You're upseting Reznor! Get the fuck out of here!


Goddamn Naoto! 

Here is a poem I wrote a while back. Hope you like it 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Blue and Green
> 
> The bright northern lights flash
> As the world darkens in a flood
> ...


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I write poems about various fruits.. And cars


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 15, 2005)

Ah; immunity, creature type buff...it actually stays fairly true to a White card type. Nice.

/is a loser


----------



## Procyon (Oct 15, 2005)

Huh? I've never played Magic the Gathering. =l


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 15, 2005)

I used to, all the time. And if you view that as sad, what's worse is that we played the dbz card game too


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll trade you that card for one of my Reznor's


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Huh? I've never played Magic the Gathering. =l


Me either, but you definitly don't have to know anything about it to make these cards, i googled magic cards and voila, miljions of scans popped up, after looking at a few and a few photoshops from other you discover what crazy things people make out of it x)


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2005)

I played it a few times, but I never liked it enough to buy cards my self (I was using my friend's) Besides, no one I know even plays MTG.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 15, 2005)

I used to play MTG back in High School, back when it was a big deal.
Now, I don't see the fad coming back, though I do possess the deck to this day


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

I need to reach patman for the cards he made some months ago about some NF members.
and if im right vash posted his pokemon cards in the mod lounge, care to repost dani, any1?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW I KICK ASS!

Use me in battle


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vash_ 










*Spoiler*: _Justice_ 










Gotta run, see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Vash_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx love 

<edit> after consuming large amounts of alchohol i found myself with a friend  in the cinema watching the 40 year old virgin,. .  yeh whatever lol


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 15, 2005)

^that movie was hilarious

this message took 10 muinutes to qwrite\

being drunk is fun


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

"Getting laid is like planting seeds, you wait and when it grows into a plant you fuck the plant"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Vash_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha, OMFGLMAO
:rofl  
Two words, _priceless_



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> "Getting laid is like planting seeds, you wait and when it grows into a plant you fuck the plant"


My plant hasn't grown for 5 years, damn  :sad  ing

BTW, I'm glad there are no cards of mine. Whew


----------



## Procyon (Oct 15, 2005)

Good night Dani. I love you. 

Those are...interesting. XD


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

> BTW, I'm glad there are no cards of mine. Whew


I could make 1 mirroring your whiny behaviour, but i didn't, . . ain't i sweet x/


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 15, 2005)

Sweet as always, Celly  xp


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Vash_


Vash's card says that when he is attacked, the defending pokemon is owned.... only problem is that *he* is the defending pokemon


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

who put you in the urban usegroup rez?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

We all knew Rez was ghey, but changing his username font color is a tad too much, don'tcha think??


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2005)

Good thing I never posted my pic onNF...



> Vash's card says that when he is attacked, the defending pokemon is owned.... only problem is that he is the defending pokemon



Heh, I never noticed.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> We all knew Rez was ghey, but changing his username font color is a tad too much, don'tcha think??



*Assists Naru while he emo cuts himselfs*


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *Assists Naru while he emo cuts himselfs*


hard to believe mario still has blood in his veins :x


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hard to believe mario still has blood in his veins :x


He ingeniously jacked off before hand so all the blood was stored in his penis.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

Thats the original purpose of the male genitals btw. 

Emo penis? 


:S


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 16, 2005)

Emo penis?

Or a return-from-the-dead-free card?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

I need to run more tests.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 16, 2005)

Try it _without_ an erection and get back to us.

Preferably from _beyond the grave_.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> He ingeniously jacked off *before hand* so all the blood was stored in his penis.


Emphasis on "before hand"


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Emphasis on "before hand"


Yeah, I noticed that too, but it's not much an innuendo-reference masturbation when it's already blatantly refering masturbation :amazed


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

BTW, any chance if all S. Mods change their ranks from _"Akatsuki"_ to _"Urbanized"_??


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> BTW, any chance if all S. Mods change their ranks from _"Akatsuki"_ to _"Urbanized"_??


The Urban group,  "Pinkness", is not on us.
The Akatsuki group was just changed to have the pink font.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> The Urban group,  "Pinkness", is not on us.
> The Akatsuki group was just changed to have the pink font.


I want my name red, like tayuya's hair <33  
pink is to much sakura ?,?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 16, 2005)

I want my name orange and I want the cool hover effect that turns it into black.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> I want my name red, like tayuya's hair <33
> pink is to much sakura ?,?


 Hmm.... Maybe. Try beating up Urban or MK for there color then change it to red.


			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I want my name orange and I want the cool hover effect that turns it into black when you put your mouse over the username.


 Done.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

I wanted my font color to be navy, but the Yanks lost, so I'll stick to the salmon, or brownish orange, or whatever the hell the regular color is


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

damnit, you help SaG ASAP but you send me to pinky and sharkboy :[


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

And I Want A Million Dollar Jet!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

I wanna own Manchester United!!


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

I want you both go to hell  . .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

Nah, can't.
Satan already gave me a one-day Hell pass and I used it up  :sad


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

> I wanted my font color to be navy, but the Yanks lost, so I'll stick to the salmon, or brownish orange, or whatever the hell the regular color is


 Salmon is a fish, not a color dipshit >( 


> damnit, you help SaG ASAP but you send me to pinky and sharkboy :[


 But that would be favoritism 


> And I Want A Million Dollar Jet!


 No >(


> I wanna own Manchester United!!


 No >(


> I want you both go to hell . .


 *Casts Naru + Toilet into Sea o' fiya!!!!


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

> But that would be favoritism


Helping SaG isn't?
you already gave him the orange username with the black hover feature, now gimme my request, than it ISN'T favoterrorism  because your treating our equelly : P


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Helping SaG isn't?
> you already gave him the orange username with the black hover feature, now gimme my request, than it ISN'T favoterrorism  because your treating our equelly : P


It's isn't favortism because I am better than you, Sayo. 
*
Reznor:* Fetch me some coffee!


----------



## metronomy (Oct 16, 2005)

I love terry's pony.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

> Helping SaG isn't?
> you already gave him the orange username with the black hover feature, now gimme my request, than it ISN'T favoterrorism because your treating our equelly : P


 No, that is the dictionary definition of favoritism; on NF favoritism is any positive action towards you.  

If we did, a bijillion complaint threads would appear


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 16, 2005)

she used to have 0 posts a week ago, you guys must have cheated, it's not possible to make that many posts in a week. she should have to earn her 230,000,000.83 posts just like the rest of us I did.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 18, 2005)

Occa! I just saw Elizabethtown and I was mightily pleased! 

Why do I post this? Because I would like to recommend the movie to you, and I would like to point out that Ryan Adams - Come Pick Me Up is on the soundtrack 

*departs*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

Orlando Bloom is kinda secksy...as hell >.>

xD


----------



## jkingler (Oct 18, 2005)

And, believe it or not, he gave a solid performance in the movie. Very solid, in fact. Surprisingly good...

/had no idea Orlando Bloom could act, but has blind faith in Cameron Crowe


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, he didn't just stand around and flip his long golden locks aboot? Nice xD

Last movie of his I saw was Kingdom of Heaven, which I didn't mind, but mainly because I was in a mood to be thinking about the affairs of the world at that particular moment. Not sure how I'd care for it if I watched it again right now.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 18, 2005)

Anybody saw Kingdom of Heaven here and NOT because of Mr. Bloom??

I swear I'm starting to like Malaysian food now, guess I found my new "cafeteria" on my lunch breaks


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

I watched it entirely for mr. bloom >.>, yeah...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 18, 2005)

I take it you own all of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, ne??
I do cause I looooove Orlando Bloom


----------



## Sayo (Oct 18, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Anybody saw Kingdom of Heaven here and NOT because of Mr. Bloom??


in that case i didn't saw him the movie :I


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

Sayo just confused the hell out of me :S xD

I used to :sad But, as with almost every other media in disc form I have ever owned, that was in my stolen collection [not one collection, but every time I get a decent collection going I manage to get it stolen >.>] Two Towers was mah favorite tough, Lego-man kicked some hardcore ass in that one, and he was smooth as..a cream of some sort with his elfen super senses and knowledge of everything ever  

I loved the books since I was a small kid and lego-man had always been my favorite, it was rather nice of them to cast mr. bloom for his part on my behalf XD Only thing near as good was Agent Elrond. Dude was twisted. He spoke some fucked up shit to Liv Tyler elf when he was trying to get her to go with him. All I heard was "Doom....DOom....DOOm....DOOM" every time he opened his mouth :xp


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 18, 2005)

Celly and her double negatives.

ItO's a Lego-man?? If yes, are you the mechanic, or the medic?
And you catch the Cardinals/Astros last night?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 19, 2005)

> Celly and her double negatives.


can i get a frouple


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 19, 2005)

No, you can NOT!!


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

/bump 'n joinage 

I'd like to join this club. Occa's a sweet admin whom i deeply respect. 

=)


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> /bump 'n joinage
> 
> I'd like to join this club. Occa's a sweet admin whom i deeply respect.
> 
> =)


And I'd love to add you.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

brillaint avy's you two


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

Me and deathberry, I assume? I love Occa's avatar too, but it's a tad too, well, black and white for my tastes.

And nice (angel?) avatar yourself.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for adding me to the list *bows*

Awesome shojo-edit of Byakuya there. (sees the nick-change too).


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

The nick change might become permanent - I've never liked Kiri no Kunoichi, since it was somethign random I came up with in 2 minutes back last December, but so many people recognize it that i'm a bit stuck with it.

If people start asking "Hiya, KnK, where's the other KnK?" I might have to change back, tho. =/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

Wouldn't Kiri no Aizen be more appropriate? 

If anyone can't recognize you with tht name...maybe you should ignore them >_<

Yes, I meant yours and chau's [deathberry] avy's were excellent 

I actually haven't seen occa around in ages, I assume she is busy/has a life [in comparison to the 12-20 hours a day I spend on the cmoputer >.>] 

Thank ya', and ya' it's archangel/dark angel/angel/Death [<== when he was the leader of the four horsemen of the Apocalypse] ^^


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Kiri no Aizen be more appropriate?



Appropriate how? Am I that evil? 



> I actually haven't seen occa around in ages, I assume she is busy/has a life [in comparison to the 12-20 hours a day I spend on the cmoputer >.>]


She's having fun attending a concert in Singapore. ^^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I've never liked Kiri no Kunoichi, since it was somethign random I came up with in 2 minutes back last December, but so many people recognize it that i'm a bit stuck with it.



Yeps. But, the new one is creative and neat, plus everybody easily sees that you're "the" knk, so don't worry bout the "hey where's this or that" - thingy.   




And mine too was made in few minutes... my nick was actually from greekish mythology (charon, the ferryman of the dead), but it was already taken... i added the "u" into the middle (lame, i know). Then, when i came to this forum, for some reason i added the "ity" part into the end. 

And speaking Deathberry, that one i got from bleach - It's a pun made of Ichigo Kurosaki. 
Death comes from "shini(gami)", and "berry" comes from Ichigo = "(straw)berry". 



Ahh, and in some forums, i've known as a nick called "memento", but that's already booked so i didn't even bother trying that. And i totally hate the "xXXXxxXXxXXXxXsasukeXXXXxxxXXxxx" types of nicks, so i didn't even wanna mod that "memento". 


Bad english today, it seems.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

No, no, I meant the mist that his shikai uses to create the illusion  maybe...>.>

Oh yeah? She seeing anyone I would know? 

Last concert I went to was on my birthday a couple of months ago and I was taking this lady friend of mine named Meagan...but she bailed and I had to hit it stag [might as well, I spent the money for four tickets, 2 for me and her and 2 for my friend and his gf]. Which normally would have been okay given the kind of concert I would usually go to...but it was Bowling for Soup. I had to watch Bowling for Soup play stag while everyone else was there because their gf liked the group. Would have been why I went too, but I was by myself, so yeah >.> It was all happy/bouncy/pop the whole time and everyone was jumping around and making out and having a jolly drunken concert time and I was standing in the middle of a crowd of like 1000 people just thinking "...crap" for 6 hours. Needless to say, that birthday blew ass xD


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Appropriate how? Am I that evil?
> 
> She's having fun attending a concert in Singapore. ^^


Hey, remember to beware of spoilers ... 
And Aizen-kun always was a smiling and happy-looking person to me. 

 


Kiri no Kuchiki, this might be wrong place to ask, but is it possible to get rid of  Naruto-based rank system and 
have bleach oriented  ranking, like "seated officer", "vice captain", "arrancar", "vaizard" and so on... 
I'm not asking a favor directly, but it'd be fine =]


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

> The nick change might become permanent - I've never liked Kiri no Kunoichi, since it was somethign random I came up with in 2 minutes back last December, but so many people recognize it that i'm a bit stuck with it.
> 
> If people start asking "Hiya, KnK, where's the other KnK?" I might have to change back, tho. =/


Yes, coinicedently, two of the boards admins have names that similair 



> Kiri no Kuchiki, this might be wrong place to ask, but is it possible to get rid of Naruto-based rank system and
> have bleach oriented ranking, like "seated officer", "vice captain", "arrancar", "vaizard" and so on...
> I'm not asking a favor directly, but it'd be fine =]


 Get rid of Naruto rankings? This is _Naruto _Forums not _Bleach _Forums.

(But an alternate title set as an option has been suggested)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

Put it in the forum leaders thread that kiri no kuchiki has been promoted to admin and see who all will follow the trail of marshmallows.

Hearts, stars, and horseshoes. 
Clovers and blue moons. 
Pots of gold and rainbows. 
And me red balloons. 
That's me Lucky Charms. 
They're magically delicious


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 24, 2005)

OH MY GOD Deathberry!! The pretty hurts my eyes *___*


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

@Reznor: Well, looks like this is Naruto forums that has a big Bleach section too (= huge amount of bleachtards).  
I'm not here to pick a fight, so i'll leave it here if this is gonna be a debate.

@ toilernojutsu: hopefully your eyes are ok.


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

> And mine too was made in few minutes... my nick was actually from greekish mythology (charon, the ferryman of the dead), but it was already taken... i added the "u" into the middle (lame, i know). Then, when i came to this forum, for some reason i added the "ity" part into the end.



Mine was a result of a legacy of game accounts. Not _this_ one of course, but I used it once for CS.

@chauronity  Cool sig you got there


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> /bump 'n joinage


Hey, I'm supposed to bump the threads  **kidding  XD**
Having too many lucky charms, ItO???  

Wow, Dani. Awesome-looking new avy, though you confused me with the name change a bit  

Speaking of concerts, my sis got tickets for the Bon Jovi concert in Long Island


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> And mine too was made in few minutes... my nick was actually from greekish mythology (charon, the ferryman of the dead), but it was already taken... i added the "u" into the middle (lame, i know). Then, when i came to this forum, for some reason i added the "ity" part into the end.


I've always wondered where Chauronity came from - it always struck me as a terribly pretty name. It doesn't matter if it's original or nor- what matters is that it's you. ^^

KnK SO isn't me. -_-



> Oh yeah? She seeing anyone I would know?


It's actually slipped my mind who she was going to see - ask her later. ^^

As for the Bleach rankings, yeah, this is Naruto Forums - unfortunately, it would make little to no sense to change the system over to Bleach. ^_^''

I am definately a Bleach fangirl more so then Naruto now, despite hating all the recent chapters to death.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 24, 2005)

> KnK SO isn't me. -_-


Gah, if we're talking about shitty names, mine should be at the top -_-x2
[/emo]


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

I will ask her later  although, last time I spoke to her you mentioned something about stabbity death, if I recall >.>

Nah, been eatin' trix, chacha. The best cereal in existence. I have sentimental memories of its goodness from the far gone days when I was a smoker


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Nah, been eatin' trix, chacha. The best cereal in existence. I have sentimental memories of its goodness from the far gone days when I was a smoker


Trix and cigars?? Whatever floats your boat, ItO  
Cocoa Puffs and/or Frosted Flakes for me!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

haha @ trix and cigars. that's hardly what I meant, I was talking about getting high and having the munchies, at hich point I would go into my friend's kitchen and eat a giant box of trix 

second best are smacks, then raisin bran :^^


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2005)

*sings Evils Bracler - Kiss me quick*

Occa's being busy with love lately? I mizz 'er, there is no one who stops me from acting like a moron now ):


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

Damn that pic is lovely colored in that sig.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 24, 2005)

I muss _you_ pek 

Edit: Whatever a "muss" is.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

I _moss_ you too, Toilet!!


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

I Mitch you all :sad


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2005)

Same to you chaur.
That dude in your sig is sooo gay, shejk-inglir  XD

Edit; I wont show any weakness fish. You just want to chain and then enslave my heart, bitch.


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

It's not _gay_ (however sarcastic that was), but I liked the blurry version a bit better.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

> That dude in your sig is sooo gay, shejk-inglir XD


He is not gay. He is just a lame, messiah-complex having, preppy douche bag. But he has some pretty sweet fanart, and he beds Emma Frost, so I'll be fine, methinks :

@DK: The blurry version is better, you say? Hmmm...

/too lazy to change it back.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

FYI, James Marsden will NOT reprise the Cyclops role in X-Men 3


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

> He is not gay. He is just a lame, messiah-complex having, preppy douche bag. But he has some pretty sweet fanart, and he beds Emma Frost, so I'll be fine, methinks



Messiah complex? How's that?


> @DK: The blurry version is better, you say? Hmmm...



Well only because the clear version seems to make him even moreso disproportionate. Plus his leg looks like a tentacle.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

" A Messianic complex is not just the general wish - be it overt or covert - to redeem the world or to improve the conditions of the world, but it includes another component just as important. The messianic wish is not merely a general wish for improved conditions and for changes for the better, but the wish of that private person to become personally the redeemer of the world. "

From what I have read and seen of Cyclops' character, I would say the above fits him pretty well. If I am wrong, that is because I haven't read enough (any) of the comics


----------



## metronomy (Oct 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Mavel Comic Spoilers_ 



Didn't Cyclops die in in the comic not so long ago?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

^Don't know. Ask Goobs 

If so: OOOOOooooOOOOHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

Cyclops has probably died 9808789749874 times in the comics. They all die all the time as ner as I can tell. It still isn't as bad as DC's pre-crisis multiverse though :S

He might have died in House of M, I don't know, but if that is what you ean, he is likely dead for good and for teu, since Marvel declared that they planned on killing off a lot of the retarded number of mutants that they have built up, and actually leaving thm dead this time, lol.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

Didn't almost everyone died during the Onslaught series??


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 24, 2005)

not cykes. the mutants couldn't go in when everyone else did because their mutated genome actually made onslaught stronger. so the mutants din't die. [neither did anyone else because young franklin richards sibconsciously created a pocket universe, but they wrote that in later xD. they were all effectively removed from that reality, though]


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2005)

Occa, KnK says you are smexier than her. Can I see some pictures to verify this?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

Mizu, check the 1st page, you'll see that she's right


----------



## Crowe (Oct 25, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> It's not _gay_ (however sarcastic that was), but I liked the blurry version a bit better.


It is gay. The pose that is.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 25, 2005)

If that's gay, then all of your stereotypical macho heroes like Liono and He-Man are gay. Wait a sec, I think I am proving your point...:S


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 25, 2005)

I think my boyfriend is gay.


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I think my boyfriend is gay.


What gives you that idea, miss?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Luckily i don't have any problems with gay boyfriends. 



			
				Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I've always wondered where Chauronity came from - it always struck me as a terribly pretty name. It doesn't matter if it's original or nor- what matters is that it's you. ^^
> 
> KnK SO isn't me. -_-


Oh, well... thank you. 

It seems like this club became really lively again. Which is only a good thing.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> What gives you that idea, miss?


Well I found some magazines and umm, lately he only wants to do it in the butt!

ing

I can't belive I went there..


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I found some magazines and umm, lately he only wants to do it in the butt!
> 
> ing
> 
> I can't belive I went there..



There's no need to be embarrassed. Everybody wants to get into a new things once a while, explore their sexuality... don't judge him to be gay just by finding some gay pics or anything. It's somewhat normal, but rather extreme (or not).

Creativity = funneh.
Ahh, and remember the foreplay. =]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> It seems like this club became really lively again. Which is only a good thing.


This FC must be kept running!!


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Indeed! 

(//might post some fanart for occa later)


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

*might post some occa fanart later*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

*might rejoice later*

who are occa's preffered narutoverse fanart deities? who's her favorite character >.>


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> *might rejoice later*
> 
> who are occa's preffered narutoverse fanart deities? who's her favorite character >.>


Naruto, Sasuke, *Kakashi*, and Genma are tops I believe. Itachi and Yondaime also perferred.

Although she is a prodigal fanart hunter - Your fanart mine might not yeild anything new to her.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Kakashi, you say? (too bad that i don't have more atm)


You/she might like Allen too...


//is reading the D.Grayman manga at the moment.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

I can do Itachi right now, and yondaime is in the process [of me getting it]. Soon after, I will get Kakashi...probaly next, since he is in my top priority list as well.






> Here's the glory of 273 amazing Itachi fanarts:
> 
> Episode 2
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

> make sure you view the fanarts full size. they are all [almost] full size piccies and scrolling through and seeing them at a quarter size won't show you what is so great about them. That goes for the normal art and the comic strips.
> 
> An example of why the comics must be read full size:
> 
> ...



*insert non-quote text equal to a minimum of ten character*


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Ahh, just remembered, that if you are looking for a good manga (for fangirl purposes too), check Zetman.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's 149 fanarts yondi style:

Anti-NaruHina Game

If you could kindly throw some of this at occa when you get the chance dani, since I know she isn't paying attention, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2005)

Yondy!!   
I smell fanarts by yours truly (when I recuperate), and no, they won't be wearing sports jerseys this time (I drew Byakuya too bulky on my last one)


----------



## Procyon (Oct 25, 2005)

Mel, my seventh grade math teacher's name was Ryan Adams.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, my newest date is Asian  guess where she comes fromXD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 25, 2005)

*huggles all of you* ^^

Too much to catch up on over the last few pages, I'll have a proper look through tmw hopefully! Thanks for the fanart, manga recs (thank you chauron for the Zetman panels, definitely interested now, the art style is v appealing - I avoided it before because of the dodgy title XD) and whatever else I might have missed.

I was in Kuala Lumpur w/ my boy, then we went to Singapore to catch Eric Johnson 





			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Mel, my seventh grade math teacher's name was Ryan Adams.


Holy shit, did he happen to look like this by any chance? 

Got yourself a Msian peach didja Mario? XD


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm... it looks a little like they are in church,  hour of devotion or something... =]   j/k 
Nah, it looks cool, hopefully you had fun.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm working on the compilation of Kakashi fanarts for me you right now occa. at the rate I am getting them I figure I'll have a little over 300 for you when I finish, though I might have to leave before I can finish today. We'll see. If not, I'll get them uploaded to morrow  

Glad you had at the concert ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *huggles all of you* ^^
> I was in Kuala Lumpur w/ my boy, then we went to Singapore to catch Eric Johnson
> 
> 
> ...


*huggles Melly*  ^_^
I can't quite see you, it's too small.
I'm guessing you are either the one with the black shirt near the middle of the 3rd row, or you're far away near the wall

And yes, she IS Malaysian. I'll tell you later on how we met, right now, it's time for a quick fix of dinner

Glad to know you're having fun, Mel


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 25, 2005)

This blows. I missed Melly. 

Edi*
Melly thought on NN's theme? I'm not sure I'm happy with the work I did for him.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got your Kakashi fanart occa, 330 of 'em actually, just for you:

Homestar Runner and Gang FC

enjoy


----------



## Reznor (Oct 25, 2005)

> I've got your Kakashi fanart occa, 330 of 'em actually, just for you:


 "Just for her"?

You posted it in the KnK fanclub too.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 25, 2005)

I know, but I made it for her  if you look back a couple of pages, I asked dani what she would want so I could put it together. Everyone else gets it as a side effect of me doing it for her


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow ITO, how can you handle two women at once?

Well, I guess you DO have two hands...


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2005)

Ito can, he's omnipotent.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 26, 2005)

I like the way this is going: Giggidy giggidy gig-gidy! 

Al-right!

You're both right, of course, I am possessed of two _very_ omnipotent hands


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone who imatates Quagmire cannot, by defination, handle any women.

Maybe I'm just turned off the character because he'd drawn like shit. That happens sometimes.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 26, 2005)

He's drawn like that intentionally:
*
Auctioner:* Our first item is a pair of panties confiscated from a prostitute.

*Quagmire:* Fifty bucks.

*Auctioner:* She had nine STDs.

*Quagmire:* Forty-five bucks.

*Auctioner:* And when we caught her she wet herself.

*Quagmire:* Fifty bucks.



You can't take that seriously


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2005)

I know he is; but it bothers me severely for some reason. Whenever he's on screen, I want to look away or turn it off.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 26, 2005)

Haha, I imagine he comes off just like they want him to then. His crudely drawn style reflects his crude nature, which I find absolutely hilarious. His giant chin and overall disproportianately large head just make it funnier to me  

The way he looks and moves reminds me of A Night at the Roxbury xD


----------



## Reznor (Oct 26, 2005)

> Anyone who imatates Quagmire cannot, by defination, handle any women.


 Then what Family Guy character should they imitate?


> Maybe I'm just turned off the character because he'd drawn like shit. That happens sometimes.


 I think that's kind of the point of the character, to seem really sleazy, thus unappealing to women.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 26, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Then what Family Guy character should they imitate?


Uhhhhhh  *raises hand and points at avy*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 26, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Uhhhhhh  *raises hand and points at avy*




Stewie is the man and he can handle all the females thrown at him.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 26, 2005)

Thankies, SaG. 
Yep, Stewie is quite the pimp, a 1 year old matricidal pimp, that is


----------



## Procyon (Oct 26, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *huggles all of you* ^^







> Holy shit, did he happen to look like this by any chance?



Unfortunately, no. =/ The only way I realized that is because I tend to profile stalk all the people on the forums I like. Haha. o.0;;


----------



## Reznor (Oct 26, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *huggles all of you* ^^


I want to quote the huggle too!

That way, it applys to me as well. 


			
				Giro said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, no. =/ The only way I realized that is because I tend to profile stalk all the people on the forums I like. Haha. o.0;;


 Haha. I do that. I also know both how to detect stalkers and not to get caught myself ^_^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 26, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I want to quote the huggle too!
> 
> That way, it applys to me as well.
> Haha. I do that. I also know both how to detect stalkers and not to get caught myself ^_^


Yeah stalking is a load of fun. I usually stalk moe, Ruri, Melly, you (reznor), Utah, Vash, Dani. 

I'm a little pissed that Jay is i invisible mode and I can't stalk him.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 26, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yeah stalking is a load of fun. I usually stalk moe, Ruri, Melly, you (reznor), Utah, Vash, Dani.
> 
> I'm a little pissed that Jay is i invisible mode and I can't stalk him.


I guess that Jay K. wants to stay invisible just cause he wants the mods only to stalk him.
I usually stalk Rez too  
I'd stalk Celly, but she's ...  ♪ on that sweet place, Sweet Home, Chicago ♪
I'd stalk Mel, but Dani will shoot me in the face  xP
I'd stalk Vash, but he'll give me the "Jets kicker fucked up vs Pittsburgh last year" business
I guess that only leaves moe and Utah

I guess stalking is kinda fun, SaG


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2005)

I like stalking, too. But Mel's difficult prey. 

*Baits Koichan*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I like stalking, too. But Mel's difficult prey.
> 
> *Baits Koichan*


Hey you can see Melly when she goes invisible. I only get to stalk her when she comes out. 

Damn, Melly and her privacy!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 27, 2005)

*steals hook* >.>

I stalk through subscriptions, since I can't be bothered to look for individual members, I watch the threads that I/they like to frequent. It's far less troublesome and serves more than one purpose. It would be noobish-stalking except for that I am subscribed to like 8.2 million threads xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Hey you can see Melly when she goes invisible. I only get to stalk her when she comes out.
> 
> Damn, Melly and her privacy!


Damn, damn, damn, 10x damn!
And damn that invisible mode for avoiding us to stalk Melly.  

*stalks ItO and SaG*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 27, 2005)

I will now start randomly replying to shit which was posted pages back 


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> Occa! I just saw Elizabethtown and I was mightily pleased!
> 
> Why do I post this? Because I would like to recommend the movie to you, and I would like to point out that Ryan Adams - Come Pick Me Up is on the soundtrack


Come Pick Me Up is one of my favourite Ryan Adams songs ^^ I'll probably get around to watching Elizabethtown in like, 2.31 years - have barely watched any movies in the past couple of years (evil anime taking up entertainment time ). I've had Shaun of the Dead and Eternal Sunshine sitting on my desk for months, but knowing me I'll end up putting them off for the first coupla eps of Blood+ XD

And those of you who enjoy that sort of thing - well, since I'm in online mode, feel free to stalk me o__O;;


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

*stalks Mel*

I mean, Hiya, Melly  ^_^
I forgot to compliment you on your newest avy.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 27, 2005)

*stalks*

eternal sunshine and shaun of the dead are both excellent movies, you really should watch them if you can be bothered to. I have not seen Blood+ at all though, is it your recommendation that I do so as soon as possible or is it something I can wait a couple of months on until I have more free time?

Have you seen elfen lied? [I still didn't finish it, I got to episode 9 and now I'm burning it to dvd and I want to wait to watch it until I can see it on a real tv with good speakers.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2005)

*skids in*

Hey, quick question, anyone know anything about TC just suddenly dissapearing?



> eternal sunshine and shaun of the dead are both excellent movies, you really should watch them if you can be bothered to. I have not seen Blood+ at all though, is it your recommendation that I do so as soon as possible or is it something I can wait a couple of months on until I have more free time?



Shaun of the Dead was awesome, out of all the movies I've watched this year, that wast he best one. That may be interpeted as both a good and bad thing.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 27, 2005)

Occa, do you want our avatars to have avatar-smex? My avatar thinks yours is hot.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 27, 2005)

Is there something I'm missing about Utah? o.0;; Who is he? Isn't he that gangster one?


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I will now start randomly replying to shit which was posted pages back
> Come Pick Me Up is one of my favourite Ryan Adams songs ^^ I'll probably get around to watching Elizabethtown in like, 2.31 years - have barely watched any movies in the past couple of years (evil anime taking up entertainment time ). I've had Shaun of the Dead and *Eternal Sunshine* sitting on my desk for months, but knowing me I'll end up putting them off for the first coupla eps of Blood+ XD
> 
> And those of you who enjoy that sort of thing - well, since I'm in online mode, feel free to stalk me o__O;;




WATCH IT watch it watch it wactch it!

entire rant about movie


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2005)

> Is there something I'm missing about Utah? o.0;; Who is he? Isn't he that gangster one?



I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

*stalks moe*
I mean, what up, mate ^^

Guess who has a date for Friday


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2005)

Wicked Mario . Have a blast mate =D


----------



## Procyon (Oct 27, 2005)

Yay  Mario!!!1123

I need to try and find a date for the concert I want to go to. v_v


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

Funny thing is, SHE asked me out when I tried to do so.
Ironically, it was at that Malaysian restaurant on Chinatown where we had lunch.

What are the odds?


----------



## Procyon (Oct 27, 2005)

^ Woah, totally weird. You've got to go to alot of different places then. Never know who you'll run in to.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 27, 2005)

Ha! I was absolutely positive that Moe had done a write up on Eternal Sunshine. I knew it without having ever seen the thread


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Shall get around to watching Eternal Sunshine after I finish Gungrave  *runs from moemoe*




but there's still loads and loads of Mel Love <3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 27, 2005)

:sad I'll re-zip and ul it for you for later tonight then ^__^



> Gee, maybe his recent av + sig gave it away XDDD



umm...no? ;;>.>

Nah, I didn't even make that connection, at least not on the surface.



Also, there is a folder of Tsunade fanart in dani's fc, lemme find it:



			
				Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Dani, I have a present for you. Today I stumbled upon/was led to a site with 985098607985098650986 naruto fanart, and so I took some time out just for you and assembled a folder of 102 of the best Tsunade fanarts ever. You might have seen a few of them, I have, I know, but only a couple. Some are good, some are fucking fantastic, if I may. In a non-hentai way. These aren't pronny Tsu pics.
> 
> link.
> 
> ...



and here is that Itachi link again, maybe my c&p was bad  :

link.

It works for me, but if it stil doesn't do it for ya', I'll go ahead and redo it later tonight like I said, after my dvd's finish burning and I can use my comp properly again


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

Melly said:
			
		

> More delayed schtuff -
> Hope you have a great date Mario ^^


Thanks, Mel. Wish me luck, as it will happen tomorrow after school, so I'm jittery as hell  

What are the odds of meeting her at Chinatown's Malaysia Restaurant?
(Technically, we started to get along well when we went there on Monday)

BTW, you AND Dani are teh smex. You're #1 and #1A.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 27, 2005)

The Itachi works now, thanks  The Tsunade is server-error-ing on me though - YSI really doesn't like me tonight XD I'll try again later.


*Spoiler*: _Random art *__*-age:_ 




By .




*wishes the one who is dating a Msian girl luck* XD Hope all goes well.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh, it shall, as long as I don't ask for the Curry Duck again. God, I was crying!!!
 Melly  XD

OMFGZORz, Sesshomaru-sama!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 27, 2005)

Curry duck?! XD Even I've never had that ... that's quite some restaurant. Off to bed - take care everyone - smile and be happy and stuff, cos you could get hit by a car while scowling about something probably trivial and since dying itself can kinda suck, dying pissed off would suck even more. 

^ The above rubbish is indicative of my need for sleep. Bai XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Curry duck?! XD Even I've never had that ... that's quite some restaurant. Off to bed - take care everyone - smile and be happy and stuff, cos you could get hit by a car while scowling about something probably trivial and since dying itself can kinda suck, dying pissed off would suck even more.
> 
> ^ The above rubbish is indicative of my need for sleep. Bai XD


Very true statement, Melly
I guess it's OK if we call that "Occa-isms", now

Nighty night. *realizes she's long gone, but he don't care*


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Koichan's NaruSasu addiction:


----------



## Norb (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy burfday Mel <3


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Melly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  :spank   

The middle one is a present from me. Ok seriously, what do you want as a present?


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy birthday, Mel  <3 

=) 

I made an official thread for these (just hopes that it went right)...
thread


----------



## Reznor (Nov 1, 2005)

*wishes even more happy birthdayage to Mel*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG, I almost missed it!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY
MELLY​*
     ​


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 1, 2005)

Wish I could give a real present to  Occa...


----------



## mow (Nov 1, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Wish I could give a real present to  Occa...



*Has done so*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess I have nothing of worth but my love.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 1, 2005)

*donates to the "pay occa's internet foundation"  ^___^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 1, 2005)

I just wish my photoshop didn't suck! (Damn 30-day free trial my ass)
*donates*


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2005)

That is one sexy Orca! 

Damn, I actually DID miss it! 

Well, better late than never, eh? 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OCCA! I love ya for being your wonderful, lovely self and I thank you for everything you do to better these forums and make individual members feel better 

You are honestly one of my favorite people and I've never even met you in person!  Your warmth, your intelligence, and your charisma somehow manage to translate themselves through the ether and you have definitely impressed me from day one. 

Many happy returns, Mel


----------



## Blue (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, well, I'm officially missing Mel. I wish I could see her. .__.

The best I can do is cover her birthday/Christmas presents with love and hope some rubs off when they get there.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

I want to glomp her, and smother her in.......erm.......happiness. Yeah, happiness.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 3, 2005)

I miss Melly to. She's on vacation right now, right?

I hope she drops in one of these days.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2005)

Lets all miss her together ;___; 
It won't be so lonely then... 

S&G, did the moejo already send you the *The Go! Team *-stuff? Loads and loads of fun, enjoy  

Thunder Lightening Strike

Btw, it's a shame that there's no Moe FC. Blasphemy!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

That album is really fun, I love it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 3, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Lets all miss her together ;___;
> It won't be so lonely then...
> 
> S&G, did the moejo already send you the *The Go! Team *-stuff? Loads and loads of fun, enjoy
> ...


yes he sent me, haven't had the chance to liseten to it yet, since I've been kind of busy today. I'll check it out as soon as possible though.

Btw, I'm working on a way to get the moe FC, but that old man moe is giving me a hard time. 

*misses Melly*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

He doesn't want a moe FC? Why not? I was gonna make it, if you do, can I be a co-owner? moe has opened my eyes to a world of great music.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 3, 2005)

moe trashes all fc made for him. So it is difficult to make an FC for him. But in a few years when I have become his owner he won't have a choice.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

May I remind sunnyboy, that *I* will find that treasured Godspeed You Black Emporer CD first and hence, *I* will be your owner per our agreement.

kthxbai .

*huggles Melly *


----------



## Sayo (Nov 3, 2005)

We'll drug moe, build a temple for him, worship him while he's sitting there locked up in a cage in his own FC, that way HE cant use his magical powers >_>';;


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

So why do you trash them all moe?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 3, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> So why do you trash them all moe?


Believe same reason i had mine trashed, we don't like unnecessary  Attention, besides, we got plenty of FC's to chat in, that's what counts


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess we just need to bribe one admin/moderator, and make her/him resurrect the FC all the time after Moe has crashed it 

xD 

@Sayo...
Awesome Rukia siggy btw, especially the lighting. Howd'ya did that?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 3, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Awesome Rukia siggy btw, especially the lighting. Howd'ya did that?


Ask Pek


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought you did. It seems that he regarded your sig with special attention.

He's good. *sigh* I really don't feel like spending an entire year mastering Photoshop.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Ask Pek


Ahh, it was Pekk'sters art. Looked like so too...

And yeah, i might ask ... or not. I see him a lot @ irc.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's a belated happy birthday. I've nothing to give and it's days behind, but I was away, so I offer my apologies and a retroactive wish for a good 'un


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2005)

Haven't seen you lately, took a little pause of the forums? 
How ya been?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 3, 2005)

not for that reason. I had to take a road trip to enroll in college and I stayed withsome friends and drank my balls off for a week while I was down there. So I was fantatsic.

 Today, I slept for 90 minutes before I had to get up and take placement testing at the college. I aced 'em, but fuck it was hard to stay wake/keep from banging my head through the monitor to take way the ache in the back of my skull xD

How are you?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> not for that reason. I had to take a road trip to enroll in college and I stayed withsome friends and drank my balls off for a week while I was down there. So I was fantatsic.



Great thing that you got in, it start in the winter then? Gotta move places or..? 



> Today, I slept for 90 minutes before I had to get up and take placement testing at the college. I aced 'em, but fuck it was hard to stay wake/keep from banging my head through the monitor to take way the ache in the back of my skull xD


Haha, sounds painful and somehow so familiar ... that'd happened for me too xD 



			
				Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> How are you?



OK, multitaskin between IRC, Narutoforums, moderating the finnish Narutofoums, and watching the movie in the tv, some 70's scifi- thingy... pretty good actually, far better than i expected it to be... 
Ahh, and listening to the music ofcourse, that one that moe sent =) 
(props for moejo). 

the movie's url @ imdb:
Link removed


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah, I start in january, and I'll be moving down there. gotta stay on campus 'cause I'm broke. I don't mind taking advantage of that in-dorm provided t3 connection though  It may just be t1, which would be gay, but cool because it's provided freely, but...yeah.

wow, you're doing a handful . I can barely concentrate on nf and typing an email in the condition I'm in


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2005)

t3 ... wow. That's like fast ...
Hopefully they wont moderate the peer-to-peer network and will let you get your daily porn anime without any problems.

And yeah, i'm used to multitask =). Music, manga, forums, graphics, all at the same time.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah, I'll figure a way through it if they do. I'm a resourceful dude and I know lots of resourceful people 

I normally multask pretty heavily but today I'm dead on the interweb xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh, dead FC, arise. ARISE FROM YOUR ASHES!!

ARISE, DAMN IT.....oh, there we go now.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 5, 2005)

more fanarts for ya' occa. posted them in dani's fc yesterday, figured you might wanna grab them too. were you ever able to dl that one that was messed up for you last time?



> 184 neji fanarts: NaruSasu is freaking canon


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2005)

Come back Occa!

Someone needs to edit the cover of "Snoopy come home" to make "Occa come home"


----------



## Procyon (Nov 5, 2005)

LOL! That movie annoys my mom sooo much for some reason. 

*Puts on deep voice* NO DOGS ALLOWED! (Or Birds!)


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

I've never seen "Snoopy Come Home"



> Come back Occa!
> 
> Someone needs to edit the cover of "Snoopy come home" to make "Occa come home"



*gasp* It's _gold!_


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Come back Occa!
> 
> Someone needs to edit the cover of "Snoopy come home" to make "Occa come home"



Yes, come back, we miss you ;______; 
And yes to that "someone should edit" -thing too... then it'd be like lighthouse in the sea and occa would be able to find home..... hopefully.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2005)

> *Puts on deep voice* NO DOGS ALLOWED! (Or Birds!)


 I say that when ever I'm keep someone from something XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 5, 2005)

Melly is not back from vacation yet?
I miss her!   ing  :sad  ing


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey stewie, when you gonna post some pics of your gf?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Melly is not back from vacation yet?
> I miss her!   ing  :sad  ing



Looks like so. 

Or she has changed her nick and blended to the surroundings ... ._.


----------



## Blue (Nov 6, 2005)

She's back, and exhausted from her trip, and so didn't sign in today. ^^

Unfortunately, the hotels where she was staying were charging viable brachiosaur ovaries to use the internet connection, so she's been off the last 5 days. Back tomorrow, tho. ^^


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2005)

Did Orca go vacationing in the ocean? :amazed


----------



## Sayo (Nov 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Did Orca go vacationing in the ocean? :amazed


i don't think so, else she would have been online for the last couple o'days.
_
NaSic says:  HI JAWS
Jaws says: RARARAR i have internet!!!
NaSic says: awesome
Jaws says: Indeed now i can online organise vacation trips to deseurted islands in the pacific for people. _


----------



## chauronity (Nov 6, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> She's back, and exhausted from her trip, and so didn't sign in today. ^^


Didn't she, or anyone in general, go to the trip so he would be relaxed and not exhausted ... and now she is exhausted because of the trip...
There's a lot of irony in this ...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 6, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Hey stewie, when you gonna post some pics of your gf?


What the deuce are you implying?
I'm camera shy, so's she, and she won't be pleased if she sees our pics on a forum site about Naruto, won't she?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 6, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> What the deuce are you implying?
> I'm camera shy, so's she, and she won't be pleased if she sees our pics on a forum site about Naruto, won't she?


 
Take them when she's asleep.

What's wrong with me?! Why do I always think of the sick thing to say!? Someone help me......


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 6, 2005)

*goes to sleep inside Melly's FC awaiting her return*


----------



## Blue (Nov 6, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Take them when she's asleep.


Better yet - take HER while she's asleep.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 6, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Better yet - take HER while she's asleep.


OMG, Dani, you wouldn't......


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 6, 2005)

No, she's telling _you_ to do it chacha


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 6, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> No, she's telling _you_ to do it chacha


Nah, that might never happen.........


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice use of the word might xD

"I _might_ never tak her in her sleep"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Better yet - take HER while she's asleep.


 
I'll take BOTH of you when you're asleep.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2005)

^
I'd like her to be awake thought....

( didn't write the obvious "i'll take her while I'M sleeping" - line )


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Fine, we'll share them Berry. You take one, I'll take the other. We can work out an alteration system later.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, but I bet that there's gonna be some butchery when Dani or Mel reads these messages... auch...

>___> *awaits the havoc*


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *goes to sleep inside Melly's FC awaiting her return*


Roll over i want to sleep too


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 7, 2005)

I just want to cuddle, I swear >.>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 7, 2005)

Over my dead body, ItO
*Naru is dead*

Come right in!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't just want to cuddle Celly. I want more.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll be in that corner, reading.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 7, 2005)

reading pronny stuff?


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2005)

You wish  Three Kingdoms Volume TWO!


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

ito said:
			
		

> reading pronny stuff?





			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> You wish  Three Kingdoms Volume TWO!


ooooh, unicorn stuff. . .


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Unicorn power!


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm suprised there isn't a unicorn FC.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Why don't you go start one?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I'm suprised there isn't a unicorn FC.


Oh there we're a few, but we burned them down because there was to much *ninja* RAGE flowing through this forum.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2005)

> Why don't you go start one?



Uhh because



> Oh there we're a few, but we burned them down because there was to much ninja RAGE flowing through this forum.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

Seems like kageyoshi is on a FC posting frenzy o0


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

I just wanted to come to a place with nice people. And to smex you Celly.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

Celly smexing is currently charged on a limit and you had yours for today >


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Fine. I'll smex someone else.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 7, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Celly smexing is currently charged on a limit and you had yours for today >


That limit does not apply to me! *smexes Sayo*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a smex credit card...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a credit card too. But Celly has gone. Now to find someone else to insert my credit card into.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 7, 2005)

atm time! xD


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't have any credit cards, unfortunately.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 8, 2005)

Hehe, you and your pervertness, every topic turns into a porn. 
And looks like our forum deity has finally came back =)


----------



## Sayo (Nov 8, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Hehe, you and your pervertness, every topic turns into a porn.
> And looks like our forum deity has finally came back =)


I don't think she wants to with all this credit card stuff going on


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2005)

That's true, it seems. I might have to write an old fashioned check. Offhand, I don't know what sort of innuendo that represents in this context, but I'm sure I'll think of something if I need to


----------



## Blue (Nov 8, 2005)

See what you guys did? You were like "Oh, Mel is back!" and you SCARED HER OFF.She actually had to run out suddenly.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2005)

To get some cash for the ATM?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 8, 2005)

I think she went to buy an automatic uzi


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2005)

to hunt bears with?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 8, 2005)

Fanboys. All species of them. 

"Say hello to my lil 'friend!!!"


----------



## jkingler (Nov 8, 2005)

You guys are all "Me, me, me," smexing Celly without permission and not giving her what she wants. 

I for one will be unselfish and let HER smex ME! 

*selfishly smexes Occa afterwards *


----------



## Reznor (Nov 8, 2005)

> You guys are all "Me, me, me," smexing Celly without permission and not giving her what she wants.
> 
> I for one will be unselfish and let HER smex ME!


 Then you can do the laundary and get her a beer.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 8, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Then you can do the laundary and get her a beer.


lol, sounds alot better, shoo boys


----------



## jkingler (Nov 8, 2005)

*brings laundry and beer*

Here you g--

*trips and spills beer into laundry hamper*

:S


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Brings romantic meal, candles, and single red rose.

*plays Barry White*

For you Celly. God you look gorgeous tonight. Dance with me?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuck all those troublesome things. 

*rapes Sayo*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok ok, beer instead. Now can we dance?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 8, 2005)

> Fuck all those troublesome things.
> 
> *rapes Sayo*


Your e-moms taught you better than that!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 8, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Your e-moms taught you better than that!


Well if you hadn't kept coming into my room late at night when I was newb I might have turned out better.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 8, 2005)

> Well if you hadn't kept coming into my room late at night when I was newb I might have turned out better.


That has nothing to do with this


----------



## Sayo (Nov 8, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Fuck all those troublesome things.
> 
> *rapes Sayo*


*runs off crying to occi*  
oooooooorrcccaaaaaa  	ing


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Occa just posted in the birthday thread! Onwards!


----------



## Blue (Nov 8, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Occa just posted in the birthday thread! Onwards!


Yes! Onward stalking fanboy legions!


> *selfishly smexes Occa afterwards


Hisshouburaiken! 
*Jkingler loses*


----------



## jkingler (Nov 8, 2005)

> Hisshouburaiken!
> *Jkingler loses*


Shun Goku Satsu! (Translation: Instant Hell Murder, a.k.a. Ragin Demon)



*KnK is quickly and repeatedly raped in the dark*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

I come to your rescue Dani! I will defeat all who try to rape you!

*Ban kai.........Senbonzakura kageyoshi.*


----------



## Sayo (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, alot of raping this night at NF :I


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, looks like it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 8, 2005)

I didn't really rape anyone...except KnK


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2005)

I didn't rape, I paid for my smexin' fair and square.

Btw, my account balance is updated, so my card is good again sayo


----------



## jkingler (Nov 8, 2005)

Are you suggesting what I think you are, ItO? 

Let me slap you for Celly, since she seems to be busy getting the beer I spilled out of her clothes:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2005)

Is that what she's doing? 

I thought it was a complimentary show


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 8, 2005)

You Neanderthals! What are you doing to my darling Celly?


----------



## Blue (Nov 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You Neanderthals! What are you doing to my darling Celly?


You know, I was molested too.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 8, 2005)

Melllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!1 How's it going?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

I like yellow snow. It taste funny.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm trying to protect Celly, and Dani!


----------



## mow (Nov 8, 2005)

But Zappa speciffcally stated that you shouldnt dont eat the yellow snow 

Meeeeeeeeeeeel  *huggles and continues to spam your pm box*


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2005)

Just for the record, I didn't do anything.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm trying to protect Celly, and Dani!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

it will go well with my milk, I'm off to bed. Night all, care to join me Celly, Dani, Melly?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome back, Mel. There's been a saddening decline of Kakashi awesomeness in the Lounge since you left.


----------



## Blue (Nov 8, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Mel. There's been a saddening decline of Kakashi awesomeness in the Lounge since you left.


Plenty of favorite Akatsuki members, however!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2005)

I revel in my lack of moral evolution


----------



## jkingler (Nov 8, 2005)

> You Neanderthals! What are you doing to my darling Celly?


I didn't mean to spill the beer! I tripped! ing

*re-rapes KiNK :eyeroll*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 9, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to spill the beer! I tripped! ing
> 
> *re-rapes KiNK :eyeroll*


Damn you, Jay! I wish I could protect moms from your e-rapes but your Genma sig puts me in a state of fanboy trance where I get paralized and am unable to move.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

^ Trasnlation: SaG is a voyeur with an incestial rape fetish


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> You know, I was molested too.


You get enough attention you bum whore   DX


----------



## KK (Nov 9, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Damn you, Jay! I wish I could protect moms from your e-rapes but your Genma sig puts me in a state of fanboy trance where I get paralized and am unable to move.



*agrees*  

Hi, Mel. ^_________^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

mmk, since we, ie: dani and sayo, are competing or molestation rights: who, in this fc, would like some rapage? one time offer, free of charge. no shipping, even.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2005)

page200+ (201 to be exact)!! 4000+ Posts! 
Party party...  

((and i'm no neardenthal... i didn't rape anybody ing))


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

hell yeah. I got 4k post. cause numbers are cool.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 9, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> mmk, since we, ie: dani and sayo, are competing or molestation rights: who, in this fc, would like some rapage? one time offer, free of charge. no shipping, even.


Rape me, rape me!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

>.>

*cracks knuckles*


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Rape me, rape me!


*DO IT AND DO IT AGAIN, i said haaaatee  meeeee!!!!!*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Celly can rape me anytime.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Celly can rape me anytime.


I think under these surcomstances there is no change their gunna let me go,  rape addicts


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Get off her you fiends!

*throws blow up KnK doll. They give chase*

Phew, we're free now Celly.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, I am basically blind without my glasses, which I obviously cannot wear while raping, so I didna see the blowup dani doll.

Nice call on the nirvan sayo ^^ I think my favorite song by them is actually The Man Who sold the World cover that they did...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

ItO, I tranquilise you!

*shoots elephant tranquiliser*.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

Lucky for me, I always wear a suit of battle armor during rape. 

...Roleplay sort of thing, I don't quite get it myself >.>

Anyways, the tranq. dart ricocheted and hit you square in the throat. Sorry.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I'm immune to any intoxicating drugs. Just get of Celly please, you're hurting her. That makes me angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.



Yes rly.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

I am not hurting her. My credit limit prevents that >.>


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Well when is your time up?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

uh...I have rollover. So I'm cool for a while, since I haven't used any minutes in so long...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, you might want to rest, you're starting to look weird.........

You:


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

Stop the o rly crap, it's getting fuckin lame, was fun back in 1800  :/


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes mam. Sorry mam. Won't happen again mam.  

*gets owned*.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

I was fun back then, too. I was ronald reagan in his prime before andrew jackson.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 9, 2005)

Sayo <3

You know I would could never rape you, right? I would just end up getting penetrated myself instead.


On topic:

Where is Melly?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice set, S&G. Props to Sayo-chan.  
And where's Melly? Living her own REAL life i guess...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Can we see some pics of Melly having some birthday fun soon?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

why is saggy banned


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Can we see some pics of Melly having some birthday fun soon?


Unfortunately, being in Japan on a stuffy business trip over her birthday, she didn't HAVE any birthday fun. T_T


> why is saggy banned


He lacks hatred.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2005)

Found some Kazuo for Kazuo


*Spoiler*: __ 










Saggy got banned?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

yes he indeed lacks hatred, BUT I DON'T, so gimme back my e-husband





			
				The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Found some Kazuo for Kazuo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2005)

O'rly? 

(had to say that cos sayo-chan hates it)


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

Post  only if it's worth of kazuo's pretty face


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Saggy was bored, wanted to be banned, so he asked Dani. He will be unbanned when he cares.

You didn' know this because you lack............................asking saggy on msn.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> You didn' know this because you lack............................asking saggy on msn.


You lack confindence in my intelligence, i already asked but didn't got answered, so i got realy desperate and finally asked here >_>


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry Celly, twas talking to Berry. I'd never doubt your intelligence mistress.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 9, 2005)

Sayo <3 said:
			
		

> yes he indeed lacks hatred, BUT I DON'T, so gimme back my e-husband



I'm so lucky to have an awesome e-wifey that can protect my wuss ass. ing

<33333


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Can I be Celly's e-affair?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Can I be Celly's e-affair?


No, but i'll let you be my E-pool cleaner


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll take that job!

Celly: "William! I need to see you in the potting shed!"


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> No, but i'll let you be my E-pool cleaner


Ohhhhh, Mecha got _stabbed._

Please molest me or Celly as you see fit. But if anybody touches my love, you will burn in hell. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2005)

> No, but i'll let you be my E-pool cleaner



=O

As long as I m the e-gardener, I'm cool.

Confirmation: There _is_ a new poolboy?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 9, 2005)

> Please molest me or Celly as you see fit.


 This MUST be a trap >.>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2005)

I know. I keep reaching my hand out and then pullin it back at the last second. I'm scared :S


----------



## mow (Nov 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> This MUST be a trap >.>





			
				Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> I know. I keep reaching my hand out and then pullin it back at the last second. I'm scared :S



*Dares to go where no man has gone before*

..and that sounded so very wrong.


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Dares to go where no man has gone before*
> 
> ..and that sounded so very wrong.


I swing both ways, moe. XD

*Acts vulnerable and violated, hoping for Koichan to defend honor*


----------



## mow (Nov 10, 2005)

XD
Being a scape goat never felt better .


----------



## Reznor (Nov 10, 2005)

> *Acts vulnerable and violated, hoping for Koichan to defend honor*


 See?! I knew it was a trap!

Someone point out that I called it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2005)

Rez called it! ing

She was trying to get Occa to kill us :sad

Nice Moe. Just nice


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

You shouldn't feel too threatened. It usually goes like this:

Dani: 
Help! Someone!​Mel: 
Oh noes! Dani is being raped by the entire San Francisco football team!​Oh well, she's probably enjoying it. I'd better leave her alone.​Dani: 
...​Goddamnit. Okay you guys, go home.​Football team: 
Hey, do we still get paid?​
*A week later*

Dani: 
What the _fuck_, Mel?​Mel: 
What? You were doing it last week. Don't be possessive.​


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm a football player? JHooray!


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 10, 2005)

can u put me in your fan club


----------



## chauronity (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a friendclub, not fanclub ... Welcome to the friendclub ^___^


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> can u put me in your fan club


I keep forgetting I own this place.  

Selamat datang, Limays. The occa friendclub is glad to have you. ^^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2005)

> I keep forgetting I own this place.



For shame!



> Selamat datang



What does that mean?


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> What does that mean?


Welcome!
I picked up the traveller's version of Malaysian visiting Koi.

Saya tidak faham Bahasa Malayu.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2005)

Don't you feel special knowing a tiny bit of a language? Like "...hey...this is cool! I'm cool!" Mkes me feel special anyways 

I was going to us an anchorman quote just now, but I didn't because I don't know if you've seen it or not. Have you?

I'm seemingly obliged on a subconscious level to speak to you solely in question form now. Is that a problem?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 10, 2005)

Niccy avvy Dani, looks quite cute.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 10, 2005)

> Saya Sayo tidak faham Bahasa Malayu.


oot ouy thiw xes tnaw i


----------



## jkingler (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, Celly--since the positions of gardener and poolboy are already filled, can I be your baker? I have plenty of on the job experience putting buns in Occa's oven, as can be found right here in this very FC :


----------



## Reznor (Nov 14, 2005)

> You shouldn't feel too threatened. It usually goes like this:
> 
> Dani:
> Help! Someone!
> ...


There, there, Dani. I'm sure that situation will arise.


----------



## Santa (Nov 14, 2005)

BLARG!!! I AM A FAT UGLY MAN HERE TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF KNK! NOT EVEN OCCA CAN SAVE HER NOW!!!!!


----------



## KK (Nov 14, 2005)

Santa said:
			
		

> BLARG!!! I AM A FAT UGLY MAN HERE TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF KNK! NOT EVEN OCCA CAN SAVE HER NOW!!!!!



*throws replacement ukestick at Santa Claws [sic]*
You're dead.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

I've seen this is books aswell, KK, what does (sic) mean?


----------



## KK (Nov 14, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I've seen this is books aswell, KK, what does (sic) mean?



Just to let others know that the error was intentionally made as a sort of play-on words. ^^


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

Aha! I see now. Thanks.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 14, 2005)

Affpojjtr get your grubby paws off her, all of you or I will neg rep you to oblivion, and that's the worst kind of e-death, cos rep is t3h important arfawedw e-penisu meaning of life you won't even have enough of an e-wang left to be called a cockbyte next time you piss someone one off by the time i'm done with you you undropped balls champion ewnuchs


----------



## KK (Nov 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Affpojjtr get your grubby paws off her, all of you or I will neg rep you to oblivion, and that's the worst kind of e-death, cos rep is t3h important arfawedw e-penisu meaning of life you won't even have enough of an e-wang left to be called a cockbyte next time you piss someone one off by the time i'm done with you you undropped balls champion ewnuchs



Ass and titties and big booty bitches. O:


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

I love you Occa.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 14, 2005)

Occa: Dani said she'd discuss your perfection [or chrono trigger or geology ] with me in my fc but she didna do it ing


----------



## Procyon (Nov 14, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I love you Occa.



I was just about to say that! Weird!  

I love you Mel!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 14, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Occa: Dani said she'd discuss your perfection [or chrono trigger or geology ] with me in my fc but she didna do it ing


I'm mostly ignorant to chrono trigger or geology, which means I am obviously not perfect, so maybe she's trying to get out of it by neglecting to discuss all three subjects entirely as the mention of one of them might bring up another =O

Or rather, she's at work and rather occupied XD

And ... whoah, too much love, guys. Give some to Kaka-chan, I think he's a little afraid of losing my love to Byakuya-sama (seriously now Kishi, you're disappointing me with current Kakashiness ).


----------



## KK (Nov 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm mostly ignorant to chrono trigger or geology, which means I am obviously not perfect, so maybe she's trying to get out of it by neglecting to discuss all three subjects entirely as the mention of one of them might bring up another =O
> 
> Or rather, she's at work and rather occupied XD
> 
> And ... whoah, too much love, guys. Give some to Kaka-chan, I think he's a little afraid of losing my love to Byakuya-sama (seriously now Kishi, you're disappointing me with current Kakashiness ).



If you think you're the shit, I could buy you ho' cus' bitch I'm rich. O:


----------



## Blue (Nov 14, 2005)

> Occa: Dani said she'd discuss your perfection [or chrono trigger or geology ] with me in my fc but she didna do it


It's true, attempting to hide my furtive activity at NF from the managers here prohibits me from anything more then a few sordid affairs with my favorite threads.

Once my managers leave for the evening, I'll be happy to discuss how awesome (smart, hot, lol) Mel is. It's my favorite subject!


> If you think you're the shit, I could buy you ho' cus' bitch I'm rich. O:


Go away!


----------



## KK (Nov 14, 2005)

Mel, do you listen to Mayuko Aoki? Particularly her work on the FF soundtrack? It's love. <3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 14, 2005)

I see Melly is back! 

How is Melly today?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 14, 2005)

Mel! <333333 Yeah, how are you?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Am alright, mostly glad because I finally get to catch up w/ Dani  How are you guys? ^^ (Thanks so much for the Nujabes Jo )



I'm moody tired and stressed out, but hopeful.

And no problem, of course I'd pimp Melly. 

PS. I think you might be the only one who has invented a nick from my real name. I think I might have 20+ nicks from NF people now.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 14, 2005)

20+ o__O;;

Let's see: sun, sunshine, S&G, SaG, SaGgy, SG ... and SG ... and SG ... er, help me out here 

And do people not call you Jo offline? Or is it just that I'm the first person to call you Jo here? (And about the tiredness and stress - well, sleep and good music can cure quite a bit, as you'd well know )


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 20+ o__O;;
> 
> Let's see: sun, sunshine, S&G, SaG, SaGgy, SG ... and SG ... and SG ... er, help me out here


The others come from JayKingler. Other I can think of SMG, Bitch-tits, Saggay, Shaggy, gas, whore etc

A new one just got added:  [281] Farfetched Theory: Sai might be related to Yondaime Teammate



> And do people not call you Jo offline? Or is it just that I'm the first person to call you Jo here? (And about the tiredness and stress - well, sleep and good music can cure quite a bit, as you'd well know )


Nope, for some reason all my real life friends call me Joko, taken of course from the first two letter of my first name and surname (Josip Kostic). I think it's lame of course and my friends lack imagination.  

And yes, you are the first to use any kind of nick from my real name. Most people have gotten used to S&G name. I don't really mind what people call me as long as they don't call me Reznor.


Btw you aren't still sick are you, or have you recovered?

*so much love for Melly Mel Mel <3*


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2005)

@The Shaggs: You forgot The Shaggs and Foot Foot. 

@Occa: holyshitstains! You're back! *shootfightsglomps*

Have you heard the new SOAD album yet? If not, let me just say this: gotoClocky'sFC
.
.
.
Also, if/when you have heard it: do you like it? It has a lot more energy than Mesmerize, but it isn't as harmonious, methinks. But I am still loving both albums a lot. I really couldn't say which I prefer, yet...


----------



## Reznor (Nov 14, 2005)

You also forgot SaGgot.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 14, 2005)

Melly! JK and Reznor are being mean assholes. T_T


----------



## Reznor (Nov 14, 2005)

> Melly! JK and Reznor are being mean assholes. T_T


 I was only inform you that you forgot that one.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm going to call you Josip, Saggy.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 14, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #0 said:
			
		

> I was only inform you that you forgot that one.


Yeah well, that's me.
A friend to the masses, a bitch to the asses.



			
				Matt said:
			
		

> I'm going to call you Josip, Saggy.


Sure thing, Matt. Call me whatever the hell you want, as long as it's not "Reznor" or "jkingler".


----------



## Reznor (Nov 15, 2005)

> Sure thing, Matt. Call me whatever the hell you want, as long as it's not "Reznor" or "jkingler".


 ! Why would he do that?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2005)

> Call me whatever the hell you want, as long as it's not "Reznor" or "jkingler".


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 15, 2005)

Can I have a cool/sexy/tough nickname?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2005)

Cockeateryoshi.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 15, 2005)

So does that mean I cut men's cocks off and eat them to gain their strength?


----------



## Khyper (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi.  Hi. Hi. and Hi.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2005)

Sure thing. It works with animals, too. I hear tiger penis is especially good for increased strength.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, since this is my random rants thread, I will follow the tradition of ranting here about random stuff. Anyways I didn't feel like posting this in the Music Department due to it being of the intimate nature and this thread doesn't get as much exposure to every random person.

Btw feel free to ban me for posting music links. Experiencing and now describing this moment was worth it. 



*Thee Silver Mount Elegies (A Silver Mt. Zion) - There Is A Butcher on the Podium Playing War Radio (Intro 1:42 - 5:30)*


It was just another night, another night to listen to music to in total darkness of my room, the slow moments just before I go to sleep. Efrim talks jokingly about CNN international in my headphones and how he dedicates this song to an accused farmer that he chose to believe was innocent. I feel amusement and I almost giggle. 

The song starts with a cello sound. My attention is caught. The high volume in my headphones isolates even my own breathing and heartbeats. 

The violin makes entry shortly after the cello and I feel panic like I haven?t felt in years. I wonder if this might not be the saddest, smallest, loneliest melody in the whole world. 

My heart tries to follow the melody and I wish with all my heart that this melody would stop and at the same time I wish that it would never end. There are thousand emotions inside me as I listen to this movement, to many to even try to write down and for some there are no words.

One emotions stands above the other though. Loss.

I lay in my bed shaking and cold, even though I should be sweating because of the heat. I wonder if I might not be the last person on this planet and I am overcome by fear and sadness, but mostly this melody has mesmerized me to such a degree that my breathing is minimal and my body isn?t even moving beyond the shaking.

The movement slowly ends and I start to recover, but with a newfound sense that I have just experienced one of the most powerful musical moments of my life. I also give a short acknowledgment to the fact that it?s in these musical moments that I feel the most alive.

People tell me that music is dying. Yet, I feel no death here, I hear no death here and I see no death here because the vision of my ceiling is blurred by my own tears.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2005)

Well that's a great pick-me-up song for a depressed person like me.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 20, 2005)

O - OMG
R - Run for your lives!
C - CockashiLuvver
A - Attacks!!!!!!!


----------



## KK (Nov 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> O - OMG
> R - Run for your lives!
> C - CockashiFangirl
> A - Attacks!!!!!!!



It's Cockashi luvver.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 20, 2005)

You..you slanderer!!! ing

Come, now...I would never get someone's name wrong...


----------



## Reznor (Nov 20, 2005)

> a - Amazing x2


 She only has one "a" @ the end of her UN. 

O - (the) Original Sasuketard
c - Cool
c - Cool Coolest
a - Absolutely wonderful!
> - <3
y - Yondaime Admin It was a stretch, but I needed something d:
o -  OMG She's .....
u - ....uber hot!!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 20, 2005)

O - orgasmic
C - cockashi luvver
C - creamy
A - anyone's girl


----------



## Blue (Nov 20, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> A - anyone's girl


----------



## chauronity (Nov 20, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Can I have a cool/sexy/tough nickname?



Cockyoshi.  

*edit* 

Bah, late.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll take cockyoshi over the other one thanks.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 29, 2005)

Damn, I was wondering how great a record of inactivity would be set 

Ah well XD


More awesomeness at .


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2005)

The body should be there where the boy's face is.. >.> <.<


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

> Damn, I was wondering how great a record of inactivity would be set
> 
> Ah well XD


 Don't you want worship fandom whatevertermyouprefer?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 29, 2005)

Occa, where do you go when you aren't on NF? You seem to be gone more and more lately...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

Melly said:
			
		

> Damn, I was wondering how great a record of inactivity would be set
> 
> Ah well XD
> 
> ...


Sorry, Mel; but now that I have returned, and since I just can't imagine seeing your FC so inactive, I'll do what I used to do best in almost a month ago.

BUMPITY-BUMPZORS!!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 2, 2005)

I wanna be occa when I grow up.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I wanna be occa when I grow up.



Okay, then I'll be Dani.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess that leaves me to be.......[insert actual/former admin's username here]


----------



## Reznor (Dec 2, 2005)

> I wanna be occa when I grow up.


 I thought you wanted to be me :'(


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2005)

*cuts tension with a knife*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess I'll settle with wanting to be Reznor when _I_ grow up


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2005)

I know I can 
be what I want to be! 
If I secks lots of ass
I can be CCHT!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 3, 2005)

> I guess I'll settle with wanting to be Reznor when I grow up


You are already older.

If you are wanting to be on the be Reznor track, you need to take some remedial catch-up classes.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2005)

He needs to take Reznor for Gooba majors.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You are already older.
> 
> If you are wanting to be on the be Reznor track, you need to take some remedial catch-up classes.


Don't worry, I'll be sure to do so when I spent most of next week in sunny Santiago de Chile. 

I still wanna grow up to be like you


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 3, 2005)

Wrong, wrong, wrong, WRONG. You should all aspire to be:

A) Hatake Kakashi (minus the I-wasted-some-choice-years-moping-aroundness)
B) Kuchiki Byakuya (minus some of the uptightness)
C) Monica Bellucci (minus the marriedness)
D) Jennifer Garner (minus the I-got-knocked-up-by-Ben-fucking-Affleck-of-all-peopleness)
E) Sakuya Kira (minusthenothinghe'sfuckingperfect)


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll be Byakuya so you love me and I look cooler.


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'll be Byakuya so you love me and I look cooler.



I'll be in Kakashi.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Mel said:
			
		

> Wrong, wrong, wrong, WRONG. You should all aspire to be:
> 
> A) Hatake Kakashi (minus the I-wasted-some-choice-years-moping-aroundness)
> B) Kuchiki Byakuya (minus some of the uptightness)
> ...


I guess I'll aspire to be inside Monica Bellucci, and to hell with her husband, but that'd wait another week.  

*hiya, Melly  XD*


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2005)

> A) Hatake Kakashi (minus the I-wasted-some-choice-years-moping-aroundness)


I could deal with that.


> B) Kuchiki Byakuya (minus some of the uptightness)


That would be pretty cool.


> C) Monica Bellucci (minus the marriedness)


Sounds like a lot of fun. Lots of self-attention and pictures!


> D) Jennifer Garner (minus the I-got-knocked-up-by-Ben-fucking-Affleck-of-all-peopleness)


She's kinda meh. I'll pass on that one.


> E) Sakuya Kira (minusthenothinghe'sfuckingperfect)


Who?


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

Let's see what's taken


> A) Hatake Kakashi (minus the I-wasted-some-choice-years-moping-aroundness)
> B) Kuchiki Byakuya (minus some of the uptightness)
> C) Monica Bellucci (minus the marriedness)





> D) Jennifer Garner (minus the I-got-knocked-up-by-Ben-fucking-Affleck-of-all-peopleness)


Nahhhh


> E) Sakuya Kira (minusthenothinghe'sfuckingperfect)


GOOGLE TIME  He looks pretty cool, I'll be like him.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

I guess I'll be like Sakuya..... whatever the hell his name is.
After all, almost everyone on Planet Earth wants to be like Mike.  

*basketball analogy, for those who haven't heard of His Airness*


----------



## mow (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll be Mel's kakaplushie.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Actually, I'll be Kurogane. *Points at avatar*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I'll be Mel's kakaplushie.


OMG, you stole my idea.

I guess I'll be Kakashi then.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 4, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted to be me :'(


I wanted to be just like you. I want to be Mel. There is a difference.


*Melly:* Love the new avi!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 4, 2005)

I want to be myself. Is that allowed?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 4, 2005)

> I wanted to be just like you. I want to be Mel. There is a difference.


 So you want to be Mel wanting to be me?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 4, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> So you want to be Mel wanting to be me?


 
Wanting me wanting you, ahaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 4, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> So you want to be Mel wanting to be me?


Precisely!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2005)

Mel, should I be smacked around and have the living shit beat out've me right now? :sad


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 4, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I want to be myself. Is that allowed?


You _can_ be yourself.

You just _cannot do things_ to yourself on a public forum


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 4, 2005)

Melly-mel?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 4, 2005)

I never realized her avy change.
It's so funny-looking.......


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2005)

I think I'll be myself. A certain perfect girl seems to see something in me. ^^



Love for Koibito. <3


----------



## chauronity (Dec 6, 2005)

Who changed the music subforums name to "moe apartment" ? Superb 
Click the Link within this one and you'll get it ^_^

But, anyways, lets' celebrate


O 

c  

c 

a 

!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 6, 2005)

You're right, Chau. Let's celebrate the awesomness that is Mel.

*chants*
*O!!
C!!
C!!
A!!
Mel!!
Mel!!
Mel!!* 

*shameful attempt to recreate the Jets chant as Melly's*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 6, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I think I'll be myself. A certain perfect girl seems to see something in me. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Love for Koibito. <3


EDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!  

<   koibito   >


			
				Chauron said:
			
		

> Who changed the music subforums name to "moe apartment" ? Superb
> Click the Link within this one and you'll get it ^_^


...  I am currently doing some testing, you might notice some other minor changes.

And thank you for the rousing cheers!  (I don't even know what the Jets' chant sounds like, but thanks, Mario XD)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey, I could record a sample, both chants (too bad the Jets are 2-10).

Soon enough, Mel. Soon enough....  XD



EDIT: g2g, I'll board tomorrow (flight leaves at 10 PM NY time, but I'll go to JFK Airport at 7 PM)

See ya around, Melly.  
*in case you haven't gone to the Nii-san FC yet*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

Bumping this one ...

 ~~~~~~~~~~ *waves* 

And Naru hey ... gimme a lil  story bout the trip, how it all went in Chile and all. I'd like to travel to the top of  the world too, but meh, i have no funds enought. 
And cos i'm a photofreak, those would be soo nice indeed.


--

And as the totally randomrant thing, i decided to put "occasionalutopia" into google's imagesearch, and fount this ...



xD


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

That would indeed be sweet. But I am as broke as your proverbial joke. 

Anyways, where's our hot Occa-bot?! I request smexy pix from when KnK visited


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

> inspired me to take up the flute.


Jazz or skin?


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Jazz or skin?


Dude, that joke is so stale.

Anyway, I needed no inspiration to.. erh, never mind. -_-


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

> Anyway, I needed no inspiration to.. erh, never mind. -_-


I bet you would inspire quite a bit, if you posted some of those pics 

But you won't. Alas.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

Pretty amusing (not in a bad way) sig you got there, Jay (J ish said like "Jay").  
Are those from separative discussions, or from one convo? I can remember some, but some are soo random.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

> Are those from separative discussions, or from one convo? I can remember some, but some are soo random.


They are from the same discussion. And they aren't random at all, if you think dirty.

Snickers = 8===>[/color.]
Nuts = Duh
Three Musketeers = Martryn getting TPed.

I laughed so damn hard. XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't have long. Thank you to everyone for everything


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 8, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I don't have long. Thank you to everyone for everything


 
Occa's dieing?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

It's getting hot in here!! No, I wasn't quoting Nelly, and no, I wasn't doing a weather report from my home nation.

@ Chau, details of my flight to come later.
@ Melly, don't go!! You got so much to live for!!!   ing


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 8, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Occa your into metal too?


Some ^^ Opeth, Isis and Green Carnation would be among my favourites.


			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Occa's dieing?





			
				Mario said:
			
		

> @ Melly, don't go!! You got so much to live for!!!


XD. I should just not type at all when I'm in a hurry. Hope you're having a good trip Mario ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

A good trip?
I'm breathing the smog off my city as we speak, Melly.  ^^

There are changes a-plenty since I last came here 6 years ago, though the smog has NOT gone away


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

Occa is back!  Let's drown her in adulation on the count of sex. 

OnetwothreefourfiveSEXXXXXXX!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

♪ Sexo (compro)
Sexo (vendo)
Sexo (arriendo)
Sexo, sexo, sexo, sexo.... ♪

A coincidence I was listening to "Los Prisioneros"


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 8, 2005)

Ljubav mog *oka*.

/randomness


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Bah Occa, you think KnK will let me clone you, so I can keep on of yous for my own?



*CONGRATULATIONS!!​*
   ​
You're the 1,000,000th user to propose such idea!! Don't get me wrong, I proposed it as well  XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 8, 2005)

Set, I'm not quite sure how much better off the world would be with more rabid Kaka/Byaku fangirls running around  

And erawg hkui to you too, Jo


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Hungry?_ 





Just kidding...


*Spoiler*: _You've probably already seen this before but it was soooo awesome I had to show ya_ 




by .
^there's most in her DeviantArt post.

Chibi Fruit Kakashi.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL @ the Snickers plug, Mikey.

And that Kakashi is so kawaii  =3 (I bet Melly would have a better description, though)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 10, 2005)

hey is this the fanclub for the person who keeps deletin my posts?!!! quit it mannn i wont ever hit the big rank and get gaint avy isf you dont stop!


----------



## Sayo (Dec 10, 2005)

oka loves to woka :0


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> oka loves to woka :0


oka is a (gud) fok(a).


> Bah Occa, you think KnK will let me clone you, so I can keep on of yous for my own?


Should you happen upon a stray hair follicle/cheek cell/wet spot in our bed, what you do from there is up to you.[/Morpheus]

But if I ever catch you, I'll kill you, steal back her clone, and discover to my delight when I get back home that I now have two of the most wonderful girl in existance. ^^

Continuing what will probably be a regular installment, more of Dani's favorite music: Having previously sent the piano version, here's the orchestral _Theme of the Seventh Final Fantasy._


----------



## chauronity (Dec 10, 2005)

Yay! I was finally able to upload the Kisuke fanart i got ... there you go. Posting here, cos atlest Occa loves him too...  they're friggin hawt! 


>> Theme of the Seventh Final Fantasy. (12.51 MB)

But, it's for all of you so just DL it ...


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Ew... Kisuke
Yum... fanart
Ew... Kisuke
Yum... Fanart
...
D:

Mel pointed me towards an excellent (because it's totally overwritten, which is the same way I write, and I perfer it) ByakuxYoru fic, and now I want Byakuya to come stab Kisuke in the night.

Expect ByakuYoru fanart soon. XD


----------



## chauronity (Dec 10, 2005)

;-) 

Hmm... ByaYoru? Kinda ... rare pairing, almost as rare as UkitakexYoruichi (click).
But, i'll check if i got or am able to find any.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 10, 2005)

> oka is a (gud) fok(a).


WHere are our christmas presents mommy :3


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> WHere are our christmas presents mommy :3


Presents?

Here's a cropped and washed out photo of two completely random people. 
Which will self-destruct in one hour.

*destructed*
Enjoy!


----------



## chauronity (Dec 10, 2005)

^^ 

I prefer the one left . It just looks better, dunno why.


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> I prefer the one left . It just looks better, dunno why.


Hahahahaha! Me too!


----------



## Sayo (Dec 10, 2005)

those are some hawt guys P:


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> those are some hawt guys P:


I'm pretty sure I should be offended.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 10, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I should be offended.


I guess Celly is color-blind then


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2005)

> Presents?
> 
> Here's a cropped and washed out photo of two completely random people.
> Which will self-destruct in one hour.
> ...


 What was that picture?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What was that picture?!?!?!?!!?


If you saw it, you might know. (Hell you are a mod, hence, mod lounge visits), if you missed it, bummer.


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually, no. It was an Occa fanclub exclusive. XD

Do check back, though. It might be back in stock in the next week or so.  [/salesrep][/lie]


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What was that picture?!?!?!?!!?



You missed it Rez, it was a Dani and Mel pic. 

They were *destructed*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

That picture was awesomely hot. I sometimes wish I had been born a girl, girls have such prettier shapes than guys.

Being a guy blows.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike said:
			
		

> You missed it Rez, it was a Dani and Mel pic


So it WAS Dani and Melly. Maldici?n!! I missed it!!


			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Actually, no. It was an Occa fanclub exclusive. XD


Oh, of course. I forgot this FC celebrates the wonderfulness that is Mel. Where we talk about Mel, talk to Mel, and sometimes, dream about Mel


			
				SaG said:
			
		

> That picture was awesomely hot. I sometimes wish I had been born a girl, girls have such prettier shapes than guys.
> 
> Being a guy blows.


If you believe in reincarnation, then anything's possible.

g2g, it's past midnight here, and I gotta stay in line for the Presidential Elections tomorrow at soothing temperatures of 97?F and a scorching combo of sun and smog (gotta love Santiago, cough cough)

Laters. Hope my nation makes history too (details to come tomorrow)


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2005)

> Do check back, though. It might be back in stock in the next week or so. [/salesrep][/lie]


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 11, 2005)

What I wanna know is who _did_ see it and didn't save it for post-destruction exhibition to those of us that weren't available to view it during the specified one hour window...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> What I wanna know is who _did_ see it and didn't save it for post-destruction exhibition to those of us that weren't available to view it during the specified one hour window...




Pics passing is cheating. 

I will try the archive feature instead.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah, there are rules? I thought this was just a scrimmage, not the real thing :S


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

Anything posted on the internets has to be considered fair game. I hope nobody saved it. XD



> I will try the archive feature instead.


Any luck? =x

More Dani music: _Yokan_, by Dir en Grey.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

I might actually DL that one ... 

Dani ... just uploaded 396 stocks of Byakuya art (which has like 50 screencaps ;__; )... originally for bribing the Occa-sama for the avvy change. But you (all) too, dl it and have fun. 

>> link

YSI hated me today.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Anything posted on the internets has to be considered fair game. I hope nobody saved it. XD



I actually did save it, for ehh my "research"... 

But you don't have to worry, I'm not about to spread it, I am loyal to my friends.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Anything posted on the internets has to be considered fair game. I hope nobody saved it. XD


:x


...................


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

El Bump!!!

*back hurts, damn elections*


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 11, 2005)

can I see some pictures of utopia?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

I didn't see it. :sad


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 11, 2005)

Shrooms said:
			
		

> hey is this the fanclub for the person who keeps deletin my posts?!!! quit it mannn i wont ever hit the big rank and get gaint avy isf you dont stop!


OMG dun mek me raope u 


			
				Celly said:
			
		

> :x


I wubble you too 
Chaur, the Kisuke link doesn't work for me for some reason - butitsokInotsadespeciallyafterseeingurpixlol


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

(a possibly angry?) Mel said:
			
		

> OMG dun mek me raope u


*ish afraid*


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 11, 2005)

Um, Mel,  sry for coming on to you. I didn't know you and Dani were a couple. I will now refrain form fear of beatings (the bad kind).


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Chaur, the Kisuke link doesn't work for me for some reason - butitsokInotsadespeciallyafterseeingurpixlol



Well, i'll send it via MSN or some other way then, so dont worry... ^__^
 *pats the head*.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Um, Mel,  sry for coming on to you. I didn't know you and Dani were a couple. I will now refrain form fear of beatings (the bad kind).


Eh, it's okay, she's a whore, and I've learned to deal with it.


			
				Koichan said:
			
		

> butitsokInotsadespeciallyafterseeingurpixlol


See? XD


----------



## Reznor (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Eh, it's okay, she's a whore, and I've learned to deal with it


 Uh oh. Your protectiveness was the only thing stopping thousands of lurkers from hitting on Occa.
Now that you have conceded, all hell will break loose. 

*gets apocalyse gear*


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2005)

*hits on Occa*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Eh, it's okay, she's a whore, and I've learned to deal with it.



u___________________u x






_BAN~kai, Senbonzakura Kageyoshi_ (vibrant display of 1000 cherry blossoms). 

*bitchslaps ebil persons*
*takes mel away*


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> *takes mel away*


Hit, you can. Take, you can't.

_Kudake, Kyoukasuigetsu._

*Chauron runs off with an illusionary Mel*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 16, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *hits on Occa*


 

The ap_occa_lyse has begun O_O


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Hit, you can. Take, you can't.
> 
> _Break down, Kyoukasuigetsu._
> 
> *Chauron runs off with an illusionary Mel*



(that's pretty bad and hard to counter btw) 

Is born with inner eye like Tousen (who is blind), so the technique doesnt affect. 

* sees thru the technique*
* bankai, shoot Benihime! (urahara, cos she likes him and so do i)


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Hm.
_
Um... Break shit, um... sword!_

*just totally pwns like Kenpachi and breaks stuff until you give up and drop my girlfriend*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia...the only admin i've yet to befriend. hello! that's not leik, tazmo lol


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2005)

I have yet to befriend any admin or mod.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> occasionalutopia...the only admin i've yet to befriend. hello! that's not leik, tazmo lol


You've got a head start, she already knows you're hot, lol. :i'mslow

We totally point out any noteworthy pix to each other. XD

Which is how I know Chauron is @___@


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmm... i see a lot of increase in amounts of "lols" and "rolfs" and so on.. nuu, i dont like em much. When they're overused like this, they  get just annoying...



			
				Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Hm.
> _
> Um... Break shit, um... sword!_
> 
> *just totally pwns like Kenpachi and breaks stuff until you give up and drop my girlfriend*



* turns into a semihollow
* Getsuga Tenshou; shoots pitch-black beams

Fufufu, just who you just called by a swearword ... and now you want her back? Bad girl! xD 

---

I might start to your sig soon, maybe even 'now'. 

---


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2005)

lolol awesome i ish hawt. 

my fc is lonely without you though, dani ;__;


----------



## Reznor (Dec 16, 2005)

> I have yet to befriend any admin or mod.


 *gives decoder ring*


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> * turns into a semihollowFufufu, just who you just called by a swearword ... and now you want her back? Bad girl! xD


She knows she's a whore, tho. XD
And I'm a possessive bitch. And we're both perfectly imperfect. 



> I might start to your sig soon, maybe even 'now'.



*fangirl*


> my fc is lonely without you though, dani ;__;


Mehhhhhh. D:


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> *fangirl*



 




Hey, is it just me, or is this Sakura looking sexy? 

 <-


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Devart said:
			
		

> For the next seven days, deviantART has especially chosen YOU to surf the largest art community on earth in style; with a FREE one week trial subscription.
> 
> There is no catch, no strings attached, nothing!



YEY!      

EDIT: Ew @ Furan's Sakura. She usually does better then that.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2005)

ur so meen X______x *runs*

oh wait, i still haven't done what i came here too <___>


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> ur so meen X______x *runs*
> 
> oh wait, i still haven't done what i came here too <___>


Your fanclub insulted Chauron (inaccurately and undeservedly) in the first page. Dun wanna chat. :|

And if you're here to meet Occa @ Mel, come back in three days or so - she's in Singapore.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Your fanclub insulted Chauron (inaccurately and undeservedly) in the first page. Dun wanna chat. :|


*snuggles* 

It's ok, it wasnt that bad... i didnt take it personally. And atleast dont blame cheif/judge-dre from it, since he has nothing to do with it .. he even politely apologized their (well, cable mostly) behavior via pm (i can show it, if you're questioning me). 

Just had to say this so you'd know how it really is...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I talked to Hans on AIM, and he said that he loves Chauron and wants to have his babies. So I doubt there are any hard feelings, except in his pants.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Well, I talked to Hans on AIM, and he said that he loves Chauron and wants to have his babies. So I doubt there are any hard feelings, except in his pants.



I lol'd. 

*grins*

(hmm.. cant change the avvy?)


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Just had to say this so you'd know how it really is...


I know, and I don't blame him at all. I didn't see a single "stfu Cable" tho, so fooey on the fanclub. I'll just be an unaligned fan. 



> (hmm.. cant change the avvy?)


Lingering forum issuez. Will be fixed pending negotiations with our retarded webmaster.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

@ jkingler: 

haha, pretty funny, but it lacks something... the spiderman to say, "LOL, i dunno". 



			
				Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Lingering forum issuez. Will be fixed pending negotiations with our retarded webmaster.



Yep yep .. thought so, just asked for confirmation, since i've had many  spooky problems @ this pc recently... mouse moves itself, previewing the thumbnails doesnt work and so on (no viruses or ad-ware tho, i'm 100% sure). 

And no hurry, just take your time ... ^^




ps. just got organized my Rukia stocks/fanarts/screencaps, 641 already [out of 400-500 is fanart]  ... you want some?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2005)

kingler :


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> (just got organized my Rukia stocks/fanarts, 641 already  ... you want some?)


D: D: D:

You know I'm the biggest Kuchikitard in existance currently. Please?


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> D: D: D:
> 
> You know I'm the biggest Kuchikitard in existance currently. Please?



No! I am. xD
But yes, _ofcourse_ i can send atleast some it ... via PM or some other way (msn?)

Something for small hunger... 


*Spoiler*: _rukia fanart_


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Your Kuchikitardom couldn't even cut my skin - that's how strong mine is.

And maybe tomorrow - MSN is listed on my devart, if you'd like it.

Must sleep for now. X_X


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> And maybe tomorrow - MSN is listed on my devart, if you'd like it.
> 
> Must sleep for now. X_X



Yesh.. g'nights, have some nice dreams =)

(i forgot your account name, cant remember was it spriteninja or what /is *confuzzled*)


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2005)

hey knk :




whee i'm on a macro frenzy


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmm, reminds me that I should make a request of Chauron some day. Chauron's GFX = teh shit.

Oh and Dani, I really really need an avatar soon, when can we expect these functions back?


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Oh and Dani, I really really need an avatar soon, when can we expect these functions back?


Honestly? No clue.



> hey knk :


:hi


----------



## CABLE (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL. I can't believe anyone took my comment about cheif gfx>>>>>>>>>chauron gfx seriously.  teh lol.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 16, 2005)

So, Mel's in a short leave of absence again??

At least Dani's here  >_>  <_<  ^_^  Hello there!

And what's with this ap*occa*lypse??


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

> And what's with this apoccalypse??


 Read back a page or two.


----------



## Blue (Dec 19, 2005)

Dani's favorite music installment for the day: 

Jay Beckenstein, the master of the Clarinet - _Sunrise_, from the album of the same name.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

Woah. A whole day passed without someone posting in this thread. Was that the mini-apoccalypse?


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Selamat pagi .... 


How are we today?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 20, 2005)

Love the new sig, Chauron and this is from someone who hates Ichigo.

/random


----------



## Norb (Dec 20, 2005)

teh occa =D


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2005)

> Love the new sig, Chauron and this is from someone who hates Ichigo.


I love you Son.  

Ichigo is almost certainly my least favorite main character ever. I don't dislike him; I actively dislike very few characters in anything; Gaara is the only one who comes to mind at the moment. Me disliking a character means I think they should have been cut out of the story with a carving knife. Ichigo serves his role well; mindless idealistic Shounen tard.

Song:
Louis Armstrong - A Kiss to Build a Dream On.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 23, 2005)

Tsk...Always with the Gaara hatred.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I love you Son.
> 
> Ichigo is almost certainly my least favorite main character ever. I don't dislike him; I actively dislike very few characters in anything; Gaara is the only one who comes to mind at the moment. Me disliking a character means I think they should have been cut out of the story with a carving knife. Ichigo serves his role well; mindless idealistic Shounen tard.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you disliked Ichigo, Dani. 

Anyways when I say "hate", I actually mean it. When I hate a character I actually feel like they destroy a manga/anime for me when I have to see their parts of the story.

It got so bad that I actually stopped following Bleach since Ichigo and Orohime were annoying the living shit out of me. 

I also hate Gaara as well. He's like lamest Naruto character ever and bringing him back from the grave should have been illegal. I could actually tolerate him somewhat when he became semi-good guy, but when he was a psycho killer I hated his guts.

I mean seriously, killing people for no reason at all except for your pleasure and also having an angst level the size of empire state building, certainly makes me dislike the character.

Recently I have started to develop huge dislike/hate for Naruto. I just find him annoying lately and just seeing his face (character design) annoys me.

Edit*
Good song by the way, Dani.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2005)

I stopped hating Gaara once he became "good" as well. I just feel that psychotic killers deserve a bullet in the back of the head more then a hug, regardless of their background. 

Ichigo deserves a bullet just to keep him away from Rukia nee-chan.

Why aren't you on MSN, son? I have something for you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I stopped hating Gaara once he became "good" as well. I just feel that psychotic killers deserve a bullet in the back of the head more then a hug, regardless of their background.



Agreed. I hate how everyone has suddenly forgiven him and he gets the "chicks", I guess it doesn't matter at all that he has brutally murdered alot of people. :/



> Ichigo deserves a bullet just to keep him away from Rukia nee-chan.


Ichigo deserves a bullet because he's a dumbass idiot who just jumps in and keeps breaking his own power limit all the time. *insert hate here*



> Why aren't you on MSN, son? I have something for you.


I'm home with my family on an Win 98 comp that lacks msn. So I'm kind of away for the holidays. T_T

I feel really shitty for not making everyone e-christmas cards, but please PM me what you had for me. If you can?

Oh and if I don't get a chance to log on again tomorrow; Merry Happy Christmas, Dani and everyone who reads this. <333

Edit*
+your new avi is the awesome shit, Dani. <33


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2005)

You have like a miniature Pedo Bear fanclub inside mine. XD

And yeah, Stupid Overrated Chibi @ Hitsugaya[/Mel] needs to go talk to Aizen about getting killed. 

Speaking of which, Aizen is a pimp. Seeing his ascend into descent animated was pretty, well, awesome.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice upped songs, Dani! ^__^ I haven't spoken to Mel or Dani for a while. Hey to both of you.

Aizen is my favorite villain. ^_^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2005)

Nothing soothes the soul like a good ol Louis Armstrong song.

I haven't spoken to neither one too.  ^_^


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Nice upped songs, Dani! ^__^ I haven't spoken to Mel or Dani for a while. Hey to both of you.


Hey Giro.  

I feel guilty because I check this fanclub more often then my own. Sometimes I think... "It's an awful shame that all those other fanclubs always have new posts and this one doesn't - I wish some of those spamwhores would come post here."

Then I'm like - "No, wait, no I don't"


----------



## Procyon (Dec 23, 2005)

I have to venture back to my FC's. I've been too much of a FLT spamwhore lately. XD

 Don't worry about it though Dani. You know the point of your FC, which is that we all love you, so as long as we see you somewhere, even here, it's all cool!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2005)

I prefer Melly's FC over Dani's, it's less spamy and the spam is more intelligent usually.

Not to mention that if I need to harass Dani I usually use msn.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm always afriad that I'm being pesty when I talk to a member of the mod team.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I prefer Melly's FC over Dani's, it's less spamy and the spam is more intelligent usually.


I agree with you, SaG, but I cannot play favorites on both Melly's and Dani's FCs.
Both of them expresses our love for both Dani and Mel, my Dani x Mel FC is just cannon.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'm always afriad that I'm being pesty when I talk to a member of the mod team.


I used to be afarid of all the popular people and mainly mods when I first joined, but this last two months I have come to terms that I am not afraid of anyone here on NF, so since the mods keep harassing me (mainly moe ) I have no querrel to harass them.



> I agree with you, SaG, but I cannot play favorites on both Melly's and Dani's FCs.
> Both of them expresses our love for both Dani and Mel, my Dani x Mel FC is just cannon.



Dani's FC does not equal Dani to me. Dani with or without an FC will always recive my affection, and so will Melly. FCs suck anyways.


----------



## mow (Dec 23, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I used to be afarid of all the popular people and mainly mods when I first joined, but this last two months I have come to terms that I am not afraid of anyone here on NF, so since the mods keep harassing me (*mainly moe *) I have no querrel to harass them.


Oh hush up, you know you love it .

Merry christmas Dani, Mel, Matt, Jos and everyone


----------



## chauronity (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Xmas for all =] 

@ S&G, thanks... if you like to have similar sig than this _Ichigo_, PM user under handle "Tonza". And who're your fav characters then?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas, moemoe.  
Merry Christmas, Chauchau  

Merry Christmas to all of you. And to all, a safe night.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Mario 
Happy Holidays to Mel 
Happy Holidays to Moe and everyone


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks, Chau.
I guess it's fair to say if you want me to call you by your real name, then.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 23, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Thanks, Chau.
> I guess it's fair to say if you want me to call you by your real name, then.



It's ok ... and it's " Mikko " if you have forgotten. Just call me any name you want or find easiest to use.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Merry Xmas for all =]
> 
> @ S&G, thanks... if you like to have similar sig than this _Ichigo_, PM user under handle "Tonza". And who're your fav characters then?


Merry Christmas to all you all again. 

Cool, I didn't know it wasn't your work. My favorite Bleach character is Ishida, Byakuya, Chad, Rukia and some I forget.

My favorite all time manga character is Genma.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you, Mattie.  
And Merry Christmas to you, SaG  

Thanks, Mikko. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 23, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all you all again.


Likewise =] 



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Cool, I didn't know it wasn't your work.


Yeps, this was done my my msn-pal , who's btw also from Finland like i... we started almost @ the same time, went to same forums and changed some tricks and tweaks.
And now he's got some nice new styles, so i just felt like requesting a sig from him ; -never did any request earlier. And it came out really nicely, i'm really liking it a lot. 



> My favorite Bleach character is Ishida, Byakuya, Chad, Rukia and some I forget.



I "fandom" all of em, but i dont 'care' much about Chad... i'd want to but he just feels like so empty or incomplete character, who could be really great tho. Maybe in future then... 

Out of those, especially Byakuya and Rukia are my favs, most definately. 



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> My favorite all time manga character is Genma.


Yay ... he's a cool one. Should appear more often ...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 23, 2005)

Copyright ? 1337 - 21337, Peks Brothel Army.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 24, 2005)

You know, I hate to bring this up here, but blind hatred for crazy killer villains is almost as lame as blind love for the overpowered hero. Sorry. 

And the entire intention of the rescue gaara arc was his ultimate revival. That was painfully clear from the outset and I called it long before it happened, long  before he was actually dead even. It was about redemption for Naruto's failure to save Sasuke from the darkness and hope for the future. It wasn't some lame "let's bring him back for the fans" thing. At all. /Gaara advocation xP

And yes, Aizen is quite the villain, I agree. I even like his agenda to sit on the throne of heaven. That's just kickass.

At least I know Sayo doesn't blindly hate crazy bastard killers, ie: Kazuo Kiriyama, maybe the craziest fucker ever, and the killing was on tap. [I've been reading the BR manga today ]

Happy holidays everyone: Occa, Dani, Matt, Moe, Chau, Chacha, SaG, hell, even to you Pek  Best of holiday wishes from me to you all and all of that ^^


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2005)

Duuuude! How have you been? . and happyholidays to you too


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 24, 2005)

Moe!  Been a while. I've been fantasic, starting school in 11 days ^^

How about you? How're things on the Moe-front?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Xmas. [emoticon]


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 24, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> You know, I hate to bring this up here, but blind hatred for crazy killer villains is almost as lame as blind love for the overpowered hero. Sorry.



I love Itachi and Sasori. THe point is that Gaara is the lame crasy killer chracter that isn't even remotly intresting to me. Itachi is still a mystery and Sasori had a level of badassness unheard in Naruto before. I mean turning yourself into a puppet; you got to have some serious issues to do that. 

All in all my hate for Gaara comes from the fact that I find him boring and I do not like reading about him.



> And the entire intention of the rescue gaara arc was his ultimate revival. That was painfully clear from the outset and I called it long before it happened, long  before he was actually dead even. It was about redemption for Naruto's failure to save Sasuke from the darkness and hope for the future. It wasn't some lame "let's bring him back for the fans" thing. At all. /Gaara advocation xP



Doesn't matter how you explain it, any twist that results with someone coming back from death is just bad story-telling wise, no matter the reason.

That's at least one of the rules in my book. Sure it can be somewhat bent and not turn out toally lame, like when Haku "killed"/sedated Sasuke.

But in general, it's a big no no to me to bring back characters from death. Choji and Neji sucked to, because they were brough back in a shitty manner.



> Happy holidays everyone: Occa, Dani, Matt, Moe, Chau, Chacha, SaG, hell, even to you Pek  Best of holiday wishes from me to you all and all of that ^^


Happy Holidays, Judge!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 24, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I love Itachi and Sasori. THe point is that Gaara is the lame crasy killer chracter that isn't even remotly intresting to me. Itachi is still a mystery and Sasori had a level of badassness unheard in Naruto before. I mean turning yourself into a puppet; you got to have some serious issues to do that.
> 
> All in all my hate for Gaara comes from the fact that I find him boring and I do not like reading about him.



Fair enough. But it was more stated...by dani, that crazy killer-folk should be shot in the back of the head or something akin to that.





> Doesn't matter how you explain it, any twist that results with someone coming back from death is just bad story-telling wise, no matter the reason.
> 
> That's at least one of the rules in my book. Sure it can be somewhat bent and not turn out toally lame, like when Haku "killed"/sedated Sasuke.
> 
> But in general, it's a big no no to me to bring back characters from death. Choji and Neji sucked to, because they were brough back in a shitty manner.




I disagree, I think it was great storytelling. I think it was a fantastic way to bridge the gap between past and future, failure and success, darkness and light - all of the things that have been the entire point this whole time. In fact, I think that Gaara symbolizes that as a character as far as his interaction and relationship with Naruto. He's both Naruto's redemption and a foreshadowing of the future, a reminder of what was and a promise of what can be. I think that his character is the most brilliantly done in the series by far because he's the connection, the tie, the bond to the story. Without him this would all seem terribly contrived and bland to me, lacking drive and feeling. He's great imagery, imo.

It could be coincidence that I laid out what was going to happen with the rescue gaara arc, and that the plot devices and symbolism is merely projection on my part, but given that I did say it beforehand, I don't think the probability is in favor of coincidence, so kishi did a great thing on several levels for bringing him back [and it wasn't a last minute thing thrown in. The entire point of the arc was for that to happen], none of which have anything to do with me wanting him to be alive. Because I'd prefer the emotion of death of my favorite character if it drove the story, but the arc was never about death. From the beginning it was about redemption rebirth on several levels. It's one of only three things that kishi has done particularly well imo, the other two are the zabuza/haku thing and the end of sandaime. Other smaller ones are good, like lee's struggle, but that's more of a side attraction at this point.



> Happy Holidays, Judge!



Thanks ^^


----------



## Procyon (Dec 24, 2005)

Al! No more blanket replies! I'll give you an emoticon!


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Moe!  Been a while. I've been fantasic, starting school in 11 days ^^


That's awesome to hear - I'm certain you'll own the place. ^^


> Fair enough. But it was more stated...by dani, that crazy killer-folk should be shot in the back of the head or something akin to that.


They absolutely should. 
The distinction is that you don't see anyone suggesting that Itachi or Sasori or Orochimaru be hugged. It's all about assassinating them, 100% of the time. Nor does anyone think that any of these other villians would make fitting Papa Kages of the Smurf village. Gaara is lame because nobody (in Konoha) thought twice, or even once, about simply killing Gaara; they were out to redeem him from the start.
It's not like, say, Sasori didn't have a similar background - Chiyo didn't try to talk to him, she was out to shut him down from the very start. That's how psychos should be treated. The second that Kakashi, Guy or Genma learned about the Destructon of Konoha, they should have massacred Gaara, Temari, and Kankurou as a prelude to wiping out the Sound/Sand nin at the stadium.

Crazed killers are wonderful characters. Two of my top three favorite Naruto characters are Sasori and Orochimaru (with femme Godaime Hokage making the third and Sakura being narrowly edged out) and Sasori got what was coming to him; a very fitting death. If I was Kishimoto, I would have introduced Sasori in part 1 so he'd have had more time to age before being poured into my cup of Naruto appreciation and making it runneth over.

Orochimaru has a MUCH larger role to play before being killed, but that's his fate as well. Sic semper psychotis.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 24, 2005)

EW EW EW EW EW. I dared not go in, but see what topic someone has posted in the BH! A new one I think.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> That's awesome to hear - I'm certain you'll own the place. ^^



Aww, thanks. I appreciate your confidence ^^



> They absolutely should.
> The distinction is that you don't see anyone suggesting that Itachi or Sasori or Orochimaru be hugged. It's all about assassinating them, 100% of the time. Nor does anyone think that any of these other villians would make fitting Papa Kages of the Smurf village. Gaara is lame because nobody (in Konoha) thought twice, or even once, about simply killing Gaara; they were out to redeem him from the start.
> 
> It's not like, say, Sasori didn't have a similar background - Chiyo didn't try to talk to him, she was out to shut him down from the very start. That's how psychos should be treated. The second that Kakashi, Guy or Genma learned about the Destructon of Konoha, they should have massacred Gaara, Temari, and Kankurou as a prelude to wiping out the Sound/Sand nin at the stadium.
> ...



They were protecting the citizens, no time to chase down Gaara so they sent the kids after him. He wasn't a great enough threat to merit Kakashi or Gai abandoning helpless bystanders to run after him. They weren't aware of the Ichibi at that point. Gaara began to change on his own after his fight with Naruto. The plot for him was redemption from the start, but the goal of the kids sent after him wasn't to redeem him, it was to stop him with force. The redemption was a plotline side effect, one that is offered to most villains at some point in most stories. Gaara took it. Plot no jutsu? Yes, but...that's kind of the idea of a story at some point.

But I assumed, incorrectly it seems, that you meant that you disliked crazed villains as a whole. It seemed like a blanket statement to me, I guess I wasn't paying enough attention.

They should be trying to kill Sasuke too, for that matter, for betraying the village and discarding the lives of his comrades in exchange for a personal goal of vengeance. But they're not, and that whole situation is much lamer to me. 

Sandaime tried to redeem oro, gave his life doing it, and cost the lives of many of the village. We saw Sasori in one kill-or-be-killed fight, so I don't think that counts as much as the others. They've not went out of their way to kill Itachi, they're supposed to arrest him as an S class criminal, but obviously, that task is going to be a tad difficult while they're busy getting their asses handed to them. 

So Sandaime wanted to redeem Oro, Sasori's death was really a type of redemption, especially given that he allowed her to kill him, and given his puppet-immortality, Gaara changed after fighting Naruto, and no one really gives a shit about Itachi. I don't really see that much disparity between the situations. The reason Naruto wanted to save Gaara so badly is because he shared his pain, but that was only a strong factor after Gaara had become kazekage/good. Sasuke, on the other hand, they've been going out of their way to save from the beginning, no matter what he says or does, with no effort on his part or hint of change. If anyone is to be hated for those reasons, it has to be him.


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2005)

Okay, hold on. Sasuke is a complete different case from Gaara or Sasori and them. I'm certain you were expecting me to point this out, but Sasuke, a traitor certainly, is on no level a psychopath. He hasn't even killed an enemy ninja in the heat of battle as far as I can remember, much less random bystanders and helpless opponents.
This after suffering a level of tramua probably far higher then Gaara's, proving that a difficult childhood is no excuse for mental imbalance.
Moreover, he had Naruto helpless, after a right and proper battle to what amounted to death to Sasuke, and neglected to kill Naruto, despite the knowledge that doing so would make him incredibly pwnsome. 

Gaara, as we all know, would have turned hapless Temari and Kankurou into chunky salsa for the promise of a candy cane on Monday.

Nor can Gaara really be beaten for sheer level of crackpottery. Now, it's more or less normal to kill your opponent, even expected under many circumstances. But do you see Orochimaru or Sasori wandering into hospitals to finish their helpless opponents? If they really want the person dead for some practical reason, sure. But if said hospitalized person simply got in the way and managed to survive, any other villian has much more productive and sane things on their minds then finishing the job.

Not Gaara, no. He has to go pick on intensive care patients. That's why I wretch when I see Naruto going "I share your pain"

No you fucking don't, Naruto. Whatever ails Gaara goes beyond a few dead family members.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Merry Christmas, the whole sodding lot of you <3_


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 24, 2005)

And for good measure, current wallpaper:

...by , a recurrent favourite.

Be glad for the good things, past rec'd date miraculously unexpired swiss rolls and all


----------



## Jordy (Dec 24, 2005)

Would you join the by me made forum Mel? *puppy dog eyes* xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 24, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And for good measure, current wallpaper:
> 
> ...by , a recurrent favourite.
> 
> Be glad for the good things, past rec'd date miraculously unexpired swiss rolls and all


I LOL'd at the 3rd pic.

And may you have a Merry Christmas, Mel. May the blessings Kakashi and Byakuya fall on top of upon you.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 24, 2005)

Rukia is so cute! X3

What does kakashi want with that cucomber vegetable thingie  o_O


----------



## happygolucky (Dec 24, 2005)

That is too fucking *CAY-UTE*.
Look at 'tachi's booties! x]

Oh, Merry Xmas to all. ^_________^


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 24, 2005)

Jordy said:
			
		

> Would you join the by me made forum Mel? *puppy dog eyes* xD


Joining wouldn't be a problem, but you'd have nothing but an inactive member 


			
				Celly<3 said:
			
		

> What does kakashi want with that cucomber vegetable thingie o_O


He seems very in love w/ the veggies XDDD I don't know enough Japanese to read the print on the back of a melon bun wrapper, but I  think he's saying _eggplant is good ... kyuaru (Cul-Extender - image google キュウル XDDD) is good ... that is also MY AMERICAN EGGPLANT!_ (last bit probably very off XD)

Ah, Kakashi XD Glad you guys enjoyed the pics ^^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 25, 2005)

> Okay, hold on. Sasuke is a complete different case from Gaara or Sasori and them. I'm certain you were expecting me to point this out, but Sasuke, a traitor certainly, is on no level a psychopath. He hasn't even killed an enemy ninja in the heat of battle as far as I can remember, much less random bystanders and helpless opponents.
> This after suffering a level of tramua probably far higher then Gaara's, proving that a difficult childhood is no excuse for mental imbalance.
> Moreover, he had Naruto helpless, after a right and proper battle to what amounted to death to Sasuke, and neglected to kill Naruto, despite the knowledge that doing so would make him incredibly pwnsome.



Of course I expected you to point that out. But it wasn't my point that he was an insane killer, both or either, but he betrayed his village and callously disregarded the sacrifice of his friends mde on his behalf to leave and pursue strength for vengeance. If anything, his sanity makes his actions worse and him more responsible, though they aren't, obviously, as heavy in nature. Point is, they don't seek to bring justice, they seek to bring redemption in all cases, in his case blatantly, regardless and disregarding his crimes against the village.

I'd disagree about the level of trauma. He had one cataclysmic event in his childhood of any magnitude at all compared to the persistent trauma of gaara's. Sasuke had time and reason to heal, friends, people that admired him, status, etc, whereas gaara was always hated and feared by everyone he ever knew, and constantly in fear for his life. Suna ran things a bit differently than Konoha did then, so it wasn't cushy lovey-dovey "let's not murder children" situation for sasuke, or a "let's not sacrifice children's parents to implant a child with a demon, then send him to live with his aunt who hates him and then have her try to murder him when he's four" type deal. Not that having your big brother massacre your family is fun by any means, but one situation is a lot less difficult to recover from than having your entire life be the situation, especially with the support he had, unlike Gaara.



> Gaara, as we all know, would have turned hapless Temari and Kankurou into chunky salsa for the promise of a candy cane on Monday.



 That's awesome.



> Nor can Gaara really be beaten for sheer level of crackpottery. Now, it's more or less normal to kill your opponent, even expected under many circumstances. But do you see Orochimaru or Sasori wandering into hospitals to finish their helpless opponents? If they really want the person dead for some practical reason, sure. But if said hospitalized person simply got in the way and managed to survive, any other villian has much more productive and sane things on their minds then finishing the job.
> 
> Not Gaara, no. He has to go pick on intensive care patients. That's why I wretch when I see Naruto going "I share your pain"
> 
> No you fucking don't, Naruto. Whatever ails Gaara goes beyond a few dead family members.



The whole Lee thing was about Gai steeping in and saving him. No one had ever done anything but fear and try to kill Gaara. He couldn't understand and it was causing him some mental health difficulties ^^

Love the fanart occa, thanks ^^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 25, 2005)

Genma... <333

You just made my day! Damn my lack of PS thought, can't make myself a new avi.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 25, 2005)

Occa you rock, I love ya! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Chanocca, or whatever you and your bot-bot choose to celebrate.


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Moe!  Been a while. I've been fantasic, starting school in 11 days ^^



Oh mate, that simply wonderful! Im so happy for you. You will rule all .

Meeeeeeeeeel gle.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 25, 2005)

Need more Mel love spam, even on Christmas.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 25, 2005)

♪ Deck the halls with love for Melly
tra-la-la-la-laaa, la-la, la-laaa
Love her and you better mean it
tra-la-la-la-laaa, la-la, la-laaa ♪


----------



## Procyon (Dec 25, 2005)

Melly posted the site I got my ava art from. If only I could have made a better avatar out of it. XD


----------



## Sayo (Dec 25, 2005)

hehehe cutted kon out of my avi


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, may I enjoy your company by joining this fair establishment?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, may I enjoy your company by joining this fair establishment?



Shroomsday! I'm afraid that you're a bit late to join. I'll have to show you to the door.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 26, 2005)

It's excellent craftmanship, but the 'Exit' sign is very disheartening. I believe we will have to settle this with a traditional dance off.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

I should say not! In this case, I'll need to show you to the graveyard...


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> It's excellent craftmanship, but the 'Exit' sign is very disheartening. I believe we will have to settle this with a traditional dance off.


I'll get the DDR mat for you.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

T_______________T Must Oi?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 27, 2005)

DDR bump!!

Where's the mat anyways?


----------



## Blue (Dec 27, 2005)

And I now finally get around to adding Shroomsday!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 27, 2005)

All that's left for Shroomsday is to join Dani's FC and then he'd have joined the "Members FC Holy Trinity"


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 27, 2005)

I have, but Sayoko/Celly/Kuirkashjdahsjh missed it. Easiest to PM I guess.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 27, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I have, but Sayoko/Celly/Kuirkashjdahsjh missed it. Easiest to PM I guess.


I'll go add you >.>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 27, 2005)

I was going to go the Forum Leaders thread and point out that I couldn't do it myself. Thanks jerk!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 27, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I was going to go the Forum Leaders thread and point out that I couldn't do it myself. Thanks jerk!


At least I didn't ban you for "Mushroomlord"


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 27, 2005)

Mushroomlord? Did someone make an account with that name or something?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 27, 2005)

*dies laughing, then resucitates*
That was funny, Shroom.

And FYI, it's Kazuo Kiriyama, and she's not online as of this moment.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 27, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Mushroomlord? Did someone make an account with that name or something?


Yes. And he had your IP 

He didn't cause much trouble though, he just gave you a commentless rep.
Aparently, the fool didn't realize that the account's rep was useless XD


> I have, but Sayoko/Celly/Kuirkashjdahsjh missed it. Easiest to PM I guess.


 You could PM her, but it will hardly be easy if you spell her name "Kuirkashjdahsjh" XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 27, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Yes. And he had your IP
> 
> He didn't cause much trouble though, he just gave you a commentless rep.
> Aparently, the fool didn't realize that the account's rep was useless XD



Did he find out my IP and write it down? Because he certainly has never had my IP. Stop slandering my good name Sir.

I do remember getting a lot of reps from people who were below the required post limit when I posted those Naruto Fake Chapters.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> You could PM her, but it will hardly be easy if you spell her name "Kuirkashjdahsjh" XD



I have already PMed her, but I was too lazy to right that name out in this thread. Or maybe I used my 'typo', either way it'll get there... one day...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 27, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I have already PMed her, but I was too lazy to right that name out in this thread. Or maybe I used my 'typo', either way it'll get there... one day...


.....only if Celly's username wasn't badly typoed, if not, pray.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 27, 2005)

Wonderfulosis Fabuloditrix!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 27, 2005)

Mushroomatic!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 27, 2005)

I got this name as a play on words from my last alias. I asked Occa for a new name suggestion but none of them were suitable to be typed here.

Maybe it's time to ease into using first names at this place. It might be the size, but save for Mel, Dani and Cellyiusihyasuhduash most people seem to stick to the username.

My name's Sean.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2005)

Sean has a nice ring to it. Also, Sean suits you, based on the personalities of other Seans I know.

But I think I will stick to Shroomy for now, since I haven't actually talked to ya all that much at this point.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually, I prefer being called by first name on this forum, which is Matt. 

Moe=Moe (Abbreviation for a name I can't spell.)
Sunshine and Gasoline=Josip
Naru-chacha=Mario
Reznor=Alex
Kageyoshi might be Ben. He told me his name once, but I might have it wrong. I could have just hallucianted someone in the Bass FC being a Ben.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2005)

I switch between first names and usernames, since I know some people get weirded out when their real names are used...and since I forget a lot of names. 
:-X


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 27, 2005)

It does happen. Sometimes someone throws it in there and I just starting screaming.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

I get semi-paranoid when mods who I never told my name call me Matt, or even called me Giro after my name change. It makes me think that they have a "Member Discussion Thread" just to talk about random things about random members like that.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2005)

These name changes are the worst for my name recall. I know I am cognizant of many posters running around with names I don't recognize. For example: who the hell is Tobi? ;_;


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

Tobi is Kuchiki Byakuya. It took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

> Maybe it's time to ease into using first names at this place.


 I ownly use first names when it is more convient or they name change alot.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 28, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> For example: who the hell is Tobi? ;_;


Yamato.


























Oh, you mean the member. 

Kuchiki Byakuya.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

I name change a lot. That is why some people call me Joe.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

> These name changes are the worst for my name recall. I know I am cognizant of many posters running around with names I don't recognize. For example: who the hell is Tobi? ;_;


 We are actually talking about making a thread in the mod lounge to track name changes.

Not in a public area, though. Screw you guys.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

Damn you, mods! This is worse than the Patriot Act! 

/overreaction of the day


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

I...well, my names are kinda obvious. Except for Monny's Pet Nooblet, though I was fond of it before someone changed it back. My real names are Mike, which is fine to call me by, but I don't preferentiate.

Hell, Kuchiki Byakuya co-owns my fc [I think] and _I_ lose track of who he is. I spent a week trying to figure out who the hell tobi was too xD


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

> *My real names are Mike*, which is fine to call me by, but I don't preferentiate.


You forgot to pluralize Mike to _Mikes_, ya douche. :-/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

But the two are one :S


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't spout that Spice Girls nonsense at me, Dirty Spice.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

But clocky said I was cleaned.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

Occa, why is it that people can play Super Mario on guitar? =O


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Moe=Moe (Abbreviation for a name I can't spell.)
> .



I loled so hard XD


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2005)

I always thought moe took his user name from the Simpsons character. That's why I remember my first words to him were "moe! Where's my beer!"


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

Moe is short for Mohammed, isn't it? XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 28, 2005)

^Indeedy it is XD But I can't call him anything else other than moemoe 

And while we're on the subject of names, y'all can call me Mel if you don't already of course XD And Sean, your shift at Kwong Poh Dim Sum Palace to earn me crack money starts about now, you may not be logged on but I hope you're not still lurking about 


			
				Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Occa, why is it that people can play Super Mario on guitar? =O


Must be the 1up mushrooms!  And check your avatar size limits, you should be promoted to senior membership if I didn't eff things up ^^


			
				jjinxler said:
			
		

> Don't spout that Spice Girls nonsense at me, Dirty Spice.


My heart bleeds. The sanctity of this spam repository has been tainted by the mention of Spice Girls


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^Indeedy it is XD But I can't call him anything else other than moemoe
> 
> And while we're on the subject of names, y'all can call me Mel if you don't already of course XD And Sean, your shift at Kwong Poh Dim Sum Palace to earn me crack money starts about now, you may not be logged on but I hope you're not still lurking about
> 
> ...



Still no 150x150 ;_; Though if you're interested in some awesome videos ( and can stand my Miyavi bashing about how much of a crappy guitarist he is ) feel free to say so. XD

I prefer to call him Moemoe-chan, myself ( BECK reference ahoy ) and somehow I already knew you were Mel.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 28, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And while we're on the subject of names, y'all can call me Mel if you don't already of course XD And Sean, your shift at Kwong Poh Dim Sum Palace to earn me crack money starts about now, you may not be logged on but I hope you're not still lurking about



No mam. I'm a bit worried since they didn't have any jobs as such, just locked me in the freezer with the meat (they've got DSL in here, it's a mystery to me too).


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

> My heart bleeds. The sanctity of this spam repository has been tainted by the mention of Spice Girls


It has indeed. 

I take it from your "spam repository" reference that you have at least skimmed my Member FC Deletion thread. I don't know if you agree with me or not, but I am curious as to what you think about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

Wait, it works now. XD I need a new sig and ava. ._.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Occa, why is it that people can play Super Mario on guitar? =O


Oy!  
Here come the puns that have haunted almost all my life.

And hiya, Melly. How are you today?  XD

What's that on your avy BTW? Is that a Chia pet or something?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 28, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Though if you're interested in some awesome videos ( and can stand my Miyavi bashing about how much of a crappy guitarist he is ) feel free to say so. XD


I'm open to most things music  As for Miyavi, I've seen enough of Miyavi avs to last me three forum lifetimes, but have nvr gotten around to listening to his ish so hell if I know if his guitaring sucks XD


			
				Shrooms said:
			
		

> I'm a bit worried since they didn't have any jobs as such, just locked me in the freewhatever as long as you get paid lol





			
				Joe said:
			
		

> I take it from your "spam repository" reference that you have at least skimmed my Member FC Deletion thread. I don't know if you agree with me or not, but I am curious as to what you think about it.


The spam repository bit was written before I read your thread actually, it's more my pet reference for this place (and other FCs I'm fond of) rather than anything else XD 

As for what I think - from an administrator's PoV - flush all = less work; from a personal PoV, I don't actually feel too strongly about what extent member FCs "discourage" members from being more participative in other areas. As for all this talk of merging and flushing - whatever floats your own boats really. As you might be able to tell I don't feel too strongly about member FCs in general, which is why I'm not posting in that thread - I don't think I'd have much to contribute to the discussion 

Tangent: I actually wanted this FC to be flushed some time ago - but Dani @ owner felt more strongly about it staying than I did about it going, so it's still here XD I wouldn't mind it being merged w/ KnK and/or occa x KnK either actually.



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> And hiya, Melly. How are you today? XD
> 
> What's that on your avy BTW? Is that a Chia pet or something?


Am pretty  chipper, and you? And they're all sheep. The bestest sheep in the world. The one in my av and the one in my sig costumed like a reindeer = same fella.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

I see now.  XP

I forgot that Chia pets are *GREEN*. Though glad to know you're OK.
As for me, I'm kinda so-so, but I'll survive.  
And watching the movie "Miracle"

If this FC gets to merge with mine (occa x KnK), then Dani MUST assume ownership...  as long as I get credit for being "founder" of the latter XD


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm open to most things music  As for Miyavi, I've seen enough of Miyavi avs to last me three forum lifetimes, but have nvr gotten around to listening to his ish so hell if I know if his guitaring sucks XD



HERE Videos galore, and trust me, Miyavi is an overly arrogant cock. XD


----------



## Blue (Dec 28, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Tangent: I actually wanted this FC to be flushed some time ago - but Dani @ owner felt more strongly about it staying than I did about it going, so it's still here XD I wouldn't mind it being merged w/ KnK and/or occa x KnK either actually.


That sounds like a good idea. That way, I can pretend that all the love people pile on Mel for being approxmately the most...


			
				Thesaurus.com said:
			
		

> affable, amicable, *attractive*, benign, breezy, buddy-buddy, *charming*, cheerful, clubby, complaisant, cool, copacetic, cordial, cozy, *delightful*, downright neighborly, *easy*,* engaging, friendly,* genial, good-humored, good-natured, gracious, home cooking, kind, kindly, lenient, *lovable*, mellow, mild, obliging, pleasant, pleasing, prince, pussycat, responsive, right, righteous, sociable, sweet-tempered, swell, tight, warm, *warm-hearted*, *winning*


person on Earth has something to do with me.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

Nf-tard loff.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

Aw, I am an offensive presence to the brilliant subject matter 

Damn you jingles, did you have to tell everyone that I was a spice girl? I thought we had an ageement :/

Also, is the "mel" permission a blanket effect, or specifically directed at hobo?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good idea. That way, I can pretend that all the love people pile on Mel for being approxmately the most...
> 
> person on Earth has something to do with me.


 I think Mel's one of the coolest people on here. I'm not that good with words.   Can anyone tell me what exactly 'kawaii' means?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

Kawaii = cute, esp. in a pathetic sort of way, like a fat, little dog wrapped up in one of those horrid pet sweaters to keep warm.



> I wouldn't mind it being merged w/ KnK and/or occa x KnK either actually.





> Blah blah blah KnK agrees



So...ummm. Les do dis!  *is eager for some action*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Thesaurus.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy?    XD


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Biggest compliment you can give, I take it? XD


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

Easy, responsive, tight, and warm...I had no idea! O_O


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Easy?    XD


Yeah, she had sex on the first date.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

downright neighborly! not just neighborly.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my... This is one interesting FC...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

^ consider the subject matter.


----------



## occabot (Dec 29, 2005)

Rez said:
			
		

> Easy? XD


Yar, she's a whore 

Edit. Editz. E-ditz. Eeeeeeee.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Rez said:
			
		

> Easy? XD





			
				kingler said:
			
		

> Easy, responsive, tight, and warm...I had no idea! O_O





			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Yeah, she had sex on the first date.





			
				cheif said:
			
		

> downright neighborly! not just neighborly.





			
				Hobo said:
			
		

> Oh my... This is one interesting FC...


I missed all of the innuendos?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

> I missed all of the innuendos?


 "Sex" is hardly an innuendo.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

Seriously, though. KiNK's description of Occa got me all hot and bothered. I almost pounced on Occabot. 

EDIT: 





> "Sex" is hardly an innuendo.


It can be, if you like anal.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Rez said:
			
		

> "Sex" is hardly an innuendo.


Lemme rephrase what I said...:

I MISSED ALL OF THE SEX??  


			
				joe said:
			
		

> It can be, if you like anal.


I like anal, the giving end, that is....  :


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 29, 2005)

In_your_endo.

Seriously I'm working.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> In_your_endo.
> 
> Seriously I'm working.


 

That was good, Shroomy.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Shroom, did you get that from the Todd, from Scrubs?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 29, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Shroom, did you get that from the Todd, from Scrubs?



Yes I did.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess I ain't shocked.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Yes I did.


 Another Scrubs fan! Wahooo!   Sarah Chalke is so  to me.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Easy?    XD



Hahaha XDXD ...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2005)

> It can be, if you like anal.


 Well, I don't.

So I guess it isn't?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2005)

Occaoccaocca. -tackles- I'm bored, and you ( finally ) gave me 150x150, so much love.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 31, 2005)

Lord Reznington the third? Will you be having crumpet with Lady occa this afternoon?  (Crumpet was an old English slang word for sex, usually in the era of the Carry On films)


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Lord Reznington the third? Will you be having crumpet with Lady occa this afternoon?  (Crumpet was an old English slang word for sex, usually in the era of the Carry On films)


I thought Crumpet was a food? XD

Either way, it sounds good to me though


----------



## Blue (Dec 31, 2005)

*obligitory violent, threatening remark here*


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 31, 2005)

occabot said:
			
		

> Yar, she's a whore
> 
> Edit. Editz. E-ditz. Eeeeeeee.



You stole my previous avatar.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> *obligitory violent, threatening remark here*


 Oh shit! Anything but that!  :S


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

Wtf? Now KK has lavender text? XD

You mods are fruitier than a Skittle's rainbow


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

I was gonna say that our mods are fruitier than a Brazilian hat on Rio's Carnival, but your analogy works just as well, Joe.


----------



## zerolok the marmoset (Jan 3, 2006)

lol. colors are pretty.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

Zerolok? 

It's been a while, Marmoman.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Holy Monkeys, it's Zero!!! 

Sup, man??


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2006)

zerolok the marmoset said:
			
		

> lol. colors are pretty.


You realize that when you post a picture of a guy with a baseball bat in his ass, you're supposed to stay banned, right?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> You realize that when you post a picture of a guy with a baseball bat in his ass, you're supposed to stay banned, right?



He did that?


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 3, 2006)

lmao...oops. It was the wrong image =|... Hey jk, cha-cha...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

So it WAS a Louisville Slugger!!  

Zero!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> lmao...oops. It was the wrong image =|... Hey jk, cha-cha...



You better behave or I'll fucking _rape_ you.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

He means it...in a mean way, this time.


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 3, 2006)

lol i always behave... =3
KK has 52 posts...
And naru has a silly avatar.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> lol i always behave... =3
> *And the Confederate Flag is a symbol of Freedom too!! [/sarcasm]*
> KK has 52 posts...
> *It's a LOOOOOOOOOOONG story!*
> ...


How about this now??


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 3, 2006)

lol, awwww how girly =3


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 4, 2006)

I passed my driving test! Woohoooooo!


----------



## Blue (Jan 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I passed my driving test! Woohoooooo!


The speech I give all new drivers:

Don't get in an accident, parents really hate that.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll keep that in mind Dani, thanks.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 4, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> The speech I give all new drivers:
> 
> Don't get in an accident, parents really hate that.


You call that a speech?!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 4, 2006)

If that speech had been told before May, I would've never had that car accident (not my fault anyways)


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2006)

Fanart that Koichan has probably already seen:


Song that Koichan has definately already heard, but I love, so I post:

Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## jkingler (Jan 8, 2006)

That's a lovely fanart, and I hadn't seen it. I am honestly surprised, seeing as I frequent the Byakkie FC. 

And where is Occa? Haven't seen her around lately. 

P.S. Congrats to KnK on post fo-tee fo hunnerd!  I like that number for some reason...


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2006)

Hmm, i thought there was going to be some form of merger of this FC and Dani's fc.
But because it seems that i was misinformed i request joinage.


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, I'm a Kuchikitard. I'm not an amateur, I'm a specialist.[/Sousuke]

And she's... probably cleaning her house Playing the copy of Civilization II I sent her for Christmas. XD



> But because it seems that i was misinformed i request joinage.



You will like Occa. *hypnotizes*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 8, 2006)

I still move to merge, for the record, but I will pay homage separately or at once, whichever the situation calls for. 

@House cleaning: people actually do that?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2006)

> You will like Occa. *hypnotizes*



*Is hypnotized*

*In zombie like voice:*
_I like Occa. I like Occa. I like......._


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 9, 2006)

*snaps fingers*
Take five, Althor.  PSYCH
*hypnotizes the right way*

Repeat what I say: "I adore occa, and I shall worship her to the ends of the Earth with Dani's permission"


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

@ occa : we've commented on eachother's pics, but i don't believe we've ever actually been introduced. my name's hans. =)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, wanna hear something funny,? I'm pregnant.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

*slaps Hans*
Damn you, I'm the official bumper of this FC

*carry on*

@ Toilet: who's the father? Or mother?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm am the father. he's butt-pregnant. *seckses toilets arse*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

> So join today! The Fat Asian Kid compels you.


I could never deny such compulsions.  
May I join the bunch and expand my conversational horizons?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> expand my conversational horizons?



that's the LAST thing you need, cham.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> that's the LAST thing you need, cham.


I understand not what you speak.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm saying, your conversational horizons are already expanded greater beyond that of most normal human beings


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> i'm saying, your conversational horizons are already expanded greater beyond that of most normal human beings


ah dankye dankye ^_^.  I guess I just like to talk alot


----------



## Blue (Jan 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I could never deny such compulsions.
> May I join the bunch and expand my conversational horizons?


You're so welcome, you don't even understand.

Come, and talk to Occa, who certainly has had more influence on my manner of speech than 6 years of secondary school.
Which isn't saying much, as I wasn't listening to any of my teachers, but hours of conversations with the Queen of eloquent speech certainly hasn't hurt. XD


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> You're so welcome, you don't even understand.
> 
> Come, and talk to Occa, who certainly has had more influence on my manner of speech than 6 years of secondary school.
> Which isn't saying much, as I wasn't listening to any of my teachers, but hours of conversations with the Queen of eloquent speech certainly hasn't hurt. XD



Oooh, I should defintely bug her more.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> You're so welcome, you don't even understand.
> 
> Come, and talk to Occa, who certainly has had more influence on my manner of speech than 6 years of secondary school.
> Which isn't saying much, as I wasn't listening to any of my teachers, but hours of conversations with the Queen of eloquent speech certainly hasn't hurt. XD


Oh thanks for the welcome.  I'm glad I'm gonna be able to learn a lot in engaging in eloquent conversation.  It's actually really rare that I'm able to experience those.  You seem to exhibit much linguistic skills so I'm not too sure as to credit it to a combination of your interaction with Occa, or solely based on your own merits, but I'll take your word, and credit it to a combination of.  

Well cool this is a highlight of my day.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a tendency to only bug/harass Melly when she's busy or is about to leave.

Then again she could be freaked by my stalking and is avoiding me.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Then again she could be freaked by my stalking and is avoiding me.



Yay for the most stupid thing I've heard all day!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

doesn't EVERYONE stalk occa?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> doesn't EVERYONE stalk occa?



Exactly!  So, Joko, she'd be ignoring many more people than just you. Hey, if people got freaked out that I stalk them, I'd be out of most of my forum friends.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

*stalks giro*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

*Stalks Hans*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

*throws a lil stalking party*

btw, i think dani is stalking _us_ >___> <____<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 15, 2006)

KnK said:
			
		

> I'm not an amateur, I'm a specialist.[/Sousuke]


That's so endearingly sexy (you _and_ Sousuke) 


			
				dre said:
			
		

> my name's hans. =)


Mel desu! Luffle you long time? LOL? 


			
				KnK said:
			
		

> Come, and talk to Occa, who certainly has had more influence on my manner of speech than 6 years of secondary school.
> Which isn't saying much, as I wasn't listening to any of my teachers, but hours of conversations with the Queen of eloquent speech certainly hasn't hurt. XD


Oh shush you, this is a snippet of typical conversation:



Literary brilliance at its finest I'm sure 



			
				sun said:
			
		

> I have a tendency to only bug/harass Melly when she's busy or is about to leave.


I'd rephrase that as you just seem to have a knack for making me feel guilty for not piling more loff on my e-son just as I need to run off somewhere XD

XD @ chamcham's conversational horizons. Y'know, in Cantonese and Hokkien (Chinese dialects), "cham" means "terrible/bad/oh we're in the shits!", very akin to the Japanese expression of "taihen", for lack of a better explanation.


			
				dre said:
			
		

> doesn't EVERYONE stalk occa?


From my occasional glances at the Who's Online feature, I'd say the most stalked person seems to be Dyroness XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

*gets outta Dodge to avoid being suspected of stalking*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah, those crazy...dyro stalkers...*cough cough*

dywo and i are actually friends from the infamous NF camp!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Me? A Dyro stalker? Never! Hah! Actually, I love Dyro though.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XD @ chamcham's conversational horizons. Y'know, in Cantonese and Hokkien (Chinese dialects), "cham" means "terrible/bad/oh we're in the shits!", very akin to the Japanese expression of "dai hen", for lack of a better explanation.


dai hen, or taihen?  I guess it's a pronunciation thing due to reigon and since t and d are rather similar especially with the characters used.  Well I guess I'm inorder to explain who Cham Cham is....well actually I don't need to get into a long winded explaination.  If you look at the green haired girl in my sig or avy, then it'd be clear.  But now that you mention the meaning of the name individually, it does pose something that I have to look into considering her story ....oh and I'm not good at being bad at all


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess you need to look at the "Samurai Shodown" faqs for more info, Chammy.

I feel good now, since I believe I did my part in electing my country's first ever female President (only the 4th elected female President in Latin America)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I guess you need to look at the "Samurai Shodown" faqs for more info, Chammy.
> 
> I feel good now, since I believe I did my part in electing my country's first ever female President (only the 4th elected female President in Latin America)



Maybe your country should be an autocracy.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 15, 2006)

Just checked, it's "taihen", sorry XD I'd better go amend my post lest it encourages the use of bad Japanese :S (private joke @ Dani: IGUZOO!!! )

大変 【たいへん】 (an) awful; dreadful; terrible; very
Funnily, the kanji translates as "big change" in Mandarin XD (Incidentally, for the v popular phrase daijoubu  - 大丈夫【だいじょうぶ】 (an) safe; all right; O.K.. the kanji literally translates to "big husband" in Mandarin, something I still find funny XD)

I'm not familiar w/ the green haired in your sig chamcham, you'll have to enlighten me some other way I'm afraid XD And yes, Dyro is indeed v much loved and stalked.

Good to know re: Chile. More power to capable women, I say.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think I ever stalked, Dyro. I love stalking anyone that has names that shout "click me!", like admins with their huge bolded names, and I generally stalk moe the most, but that doesn't count because it's "counter-stalking".

Oh and much love on Melly. <333 You don't have to feel bad because you're a shitty e-parant. j/k


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I guess you need to look at the "Samurai Shodown" faqs for more info, Chammy.
> 
> I feel good now, since I believe I did my part in electing my country's first ever female President (only the 4th elected female President in Latin America)


My Cham Cham info is near perfect.  I've even researched her heritage, and found out that she, and her brother Tam Tam are definately based off of Mayan decent (a huge SS debate).  Her name was theorized to be chosen at random, but due to Occa's explaination of the word, I'm really curious as to whether there can be a link.  It does make a lot of sense, and since Cham Cham's a rather unpopular character, not many people have put much effort into what were the full influences of her character...which is sad since every Samurai Shodown character has a unique history based off of a real person, or history, or just a game/play on words.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

I never thought I'd think of this, but it's time for me to educate Mel, in a way.  XDDD


			
				Mel said:
			
		

> Just checked, it's "taihen", sorry XD I'd better go amend my post lest it encourages the use of bad Japanese :S (private joke @ Dani: IGUZOO!!! )
> 
> 大変 【たいへん】 (an) awful; dreadful; terrible; very
> Funnily, the kanji translates as "big change" in Mandarin XD (Incidentally, for the v popular phrase daijoubu  - 大丈夫【だいじょうぶ】 (an) safe; all right; O.K.. the kanji literally translates to "big husband" in Mandarin, something I still find funny XD)
> ...


And in conclusion....... we love our Mel  <333
BTW, Mel, Chammy, if you're both interested, here's a faq from the original Samurai Shodown in character's relations to the real-life Japanese warriors


----------



## Blue (Jan 15, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> doesn't EVERYONE stalk occa?


Now that everyone's seen just how gorgeous her bum is, I suspect so. XD


			
				Occa said:
			
		

> Literary brilliance at its finest I'm sure


Brevity is the soul of wit, or so said Shakespeare. :amazed


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 15, 2006)

*stalks at random*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 15, 2006)

> the kanji literally translates to "big husband" in Mandarin, something I still find funny XD


That has to be the funniest thing I've read all day.

From now on, when I am in danger, I think I am going to yell "Big Husband! :amazed"


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 15, 2006)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWhelkldf. hello


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *stalks at random*



I do that alot too. XD [/Megastalker]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

Joe, Vil, Mattie, Chammy (forgot you), sup!!  
*stalks the aforementioned people*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Yo, Mario!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Just checked, it's "taihen", sorry XD I'd better go amend my post lest it encourages the use of bad Japanese :S (private joke @ Dani: IGUZOO!!! )
> 
> 大変 【たいへん】 (an) awful; dreadful; terrible; very
> Funnily, the kanji translates as "big change" in Mandarin XD (Incidentally, for the v popular phrase daijoubu  - 大丈夫【だいじょうぶ】 (an) safe; all right; O.K.. the kanji literally translates to "big husband" in Mandarin, something I still find funny XD)
> ...


Whoops missed this one.  As for the Japanese thing, it's an easy slip up.  For one thing, 大, can be pronounced as both Tai and Dai in japanese, depending on the compound, so I'm guessing that you'd get understood if you pronounced it either way. 

 Well it seems Naru Cha Cha took the opportunity to explain my favorite character of all time.  Well he didn't explain her fully.  I guess he wanted me to blab away like I usually do .

She's from a game called Samurai shodown 2, and is the younger sister of Tam Tam.  She basically lost a certain special village jewl that she was gurading, and must go off to search for it instead of her brother.  This is mostly because her brother was turned into a monkey by their gods as punishment for letting the jewel he guarded get stolen in the first game.  She then sets off to get the jewl back with her trusty boomerang Yok Yok Muk, and her beloved pet monkey Paku Paku (who is actually Tam Tam, but she thinks it's Paku Paku since they look similar).  That's basically her story in Samurai shodown 2.  She also was in 3 other samurai shodown games, but now I'm just really speaking a whole lot of jargon .

Oh and thanks for the link Naru.  I've read similar ones, but I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

I aim to please, Chammy. And you can call me Mario if you please
but if I see any "Super Mario Bros." puns, I will kill you with the speed of Galford and Puppy

And by "compounds", I guess you mean "On" and "Kun" readings.

Here, Chammy, for more info on Cham Cham out of the faq:



> Tam-Tam & Cham-Cham--Tam-Tam
> supposedly is Incan but: 1) Quetzacoatl is an Aztec god, 2) the Incans
> didn't have steel, 3) he looks like a Maori from New Zealand, 4) his
> dress looks Aztecan.
> ...


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 15, 2006)

Fee fi fo fum. i smell a dirty smelly bum.  lol.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 15, 2006)

I am unstalked. Follow me into WoW, if you dare to lose your soul. Other than that stalking me is highly inefficient.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I aim to please, Chammy. And you can call me Mario if you please
> but if I see any "Super Mario Bros." puns, I will kill you with the speed of Galford and Puppy
> 
> And by "compounds", I guess you mean "On" and "Kun" readings.
> ...


Oh cool thanks for the info.  Oh and don't worry, there won't be any super mario bros puns from me 

I've read that one before though.  I found a link though chamchamfan.hpg....
That one seemed really plausable, but the fact that her name was made after Tam Tam for rhyming purposes (like how her father's name is Sam Sam), it seems too be too much of a coincidence.  especially since cham cham wasn't considered until SS2 which means that the reigion they were born in was considered before her character and name was considered...well at least those were the arguements I read regarding her being supposedly Mayan.  My main guess is that most of her's and her brother's heratage was made though carelessness, and just trying to add variety as quickly and easily as possible, but some thought must've been put into their names afterwards...well I'm sure Occa doesn't want to hear too much about Cham Cham though


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 15, 2006)

Mario said:
			
		

> Of all the people, you missed the Japanese/Chinese differentiations.


What do you mean? :S


			
				Joe said:
			
		

> That has to be the funniest thing I've read all day.
> 
> From now on, when I am in danger, I think I am going to yell "Big Husband! "


If you hear ungraceful feminine guffawing in the distance, that'll be me XDDDDDD 



			
				Zerolok said:
			
		

> Fee fi fo fum. i smell a dirty smelly bum. lol.


*OMG I SEE A ZEROLOK!! *

And no, discuss chamcham and Samurai Shodown all you want, I'm always happy to learn something new - I'm just hopeless w/ gaming stuff simply cuz I no play console gamez. lols.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Fee fi fo fum. i smell a dirty smelly bum.  lol.


That's because you got your head so far up your ass, you smell it easily.  XD
I kid, Vil. You know I like and respect you too much!!
And now, I g2g. I should've selected the regular 2 city stop flight, rather than a direct but very late departure flight.

See ya when I get to New York.

PS: Mel, I didn't mean no malice! I just said that it was a tad ironic that you missed on the Japanese/Chinese translations/explanations, that's all. It's living proof that nobody in this world is perfect, and that's what drives us forward.  
Baibai    

I'm just glad Chammy and I helped you out on the game explanation.


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 15, 2006)

*sits in corner and cries*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 15, 2006)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> *sits in corner and cries*



*punts for good measure*

*'s Mel for good measure*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 15, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> PS: Mel, I didn't mean no malice! I just said that it was a tad ironic that you missed on the Japanese/Chinese translations/explanations, that's all. It's living proof that nobody in this world is perfect, and that's what drives us forward.
> Baibai


No no, I didn't think you meant malice by your post, what's puzzling me is you think I missed the Japanese/Chinese ... differences, is it? :S What I missed was the correct pronunciation (taihen or daihen) - so all I had to do was type both into my Japanese word processor, hit up the dictionary and voila, I find out which one's correct. When I key in kana - hiragana in this instance - たいへん - and right-click to look it up in the dictionary, it then shows me the kanji (if there's any) - in which case I found it to be 大変 as mentioned. Which basically just literally means "big change" if read as Mandarin. What differences did I miss in the Japanese-Mandarin conversion? XD


> I'm just glad Chammy and I helped you out on the game explanation.


Yes, that was useful XD

*holds Zerolok and punts KK to where the blue ballz are* >(


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 15, 2006)

Is your avy from blood+ occa?

And I was just asking jingles, is it blood [plus] or blood [cross]? I call it plus, but I dunno.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 15, 2006)

That hindrance isn't a problem for me.  

*punts at random*


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 15, 2006)

yay! KK got punted <3


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

Occa said:
			
		

> Or if you're just a sucker for dark haired coolly intense types like Haji that's enough kyaaaa



.............................;
*goes off to check*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 16, 2006)

I've seen the new Blood series has become fairly popular, but to anyone that's seen the series and liked it, how did you feel about the original movie?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 16, 2006)

I haven't seen Blood yet  

*revives thread*

I need to be educated on that series


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm going to associate _Whole New World_ forever with Mel. 

While I'm rummaging through my Disney music CD, another awesome song - I love the wordplay in the lyrics.

_Colors of the Wind_

I'm afraid having not seen Blood or any of it's iterations, I can't render an opinion - it's next on my list of anime to watch, tho.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Pocahontas ftw.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 16, 2006)

^ Ditto re: Whole New World  Now I love it more than ever XD


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I've seen the new Blood series has become fairly popular, but to anyone that's seen the series and liked it, how did you feel about the original movie?


Stylishly executed and somewhat entertaining, but lacks depth IMO. A case of lots of pretty but little substance I suppose. I really like that Blood+'s premise allows for much more character development, even though I'd have preferred it if Saya looked a bit closer to her "original" badass self. Her look in Blood+ is understandable tho, it makes it her little-girl-lost-and-growing thing more believable.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

I've blasted my Disney music now and my parents are getting somewhat suspicious about my intentions.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I've blasted my Disney music now and my parents are getting somewhat suspicious about my intentions.


You're the one to talk, Jack. I used my Disney music CDs on an outdoor shooting range with my uncle.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Stylishly executed and somewhat entertaining, but lacks depth IMO. A case of lots of pretty but little substance I suppose. I really like that Blood+'s premise allows for much more character development, even though I'd have preferred it if Saya looked a bit closer to her "original" badass self. Her look in Blood+ is understandable tho, it makes it her little-girl-lost-and-growing thing more believable.



Good to know, as I didn't really rate the movie. It was exactly as you said, practically all style with almost nil substance. I guess it'll be like the comparison between the Ghost in the Shell series and its movie(s).

Lately I've been reading more in the way of new manga, as it's a bit less time consuming and cheaper (plus easier to get hold of). Also trying out some different genres, things like Perfect Girl Evolution when I'm used to things like Berserk.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

XD! LOL@At thy profile pic, Mel.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> XD! LOL@At thy profile pic, Mel.


Stalker!!!! ..  d:


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Stalker!!!! ..  d:



I tend to stalk you when you're online Al. Your posts usually make me laugh.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

It freaked me out alot ;_;


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Wewts at the new thread name! 

If I ever get a FC, it's going to be called "Giro's Autocracy/Friendclub". (I know, trendwhore on the friendclub thing, but hey...)  Not that I deserve a fanclub or anything. I dunno what even made me think of that. Maybe I'm getting concieted.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a theory why the admin/smods get stalked. It's because people in general like big things. I am now referring to the bold font that the admin's use. We like big cars, big houses, big ... , big apples, Big Ben, and big fonts


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> Wewts at the new thread name!


First thing I noticed as soon as I came back from a windy as hell afternoon at college  


			
				Matt said:
			
		

> If I ever get a FC, it's going to be called *"Giro's Autocracy/Friendclub"*. (I know, trendwhore on the friendclub thing, but hey...)  Not that I deserve a fanclub or anything. I dunno what even made me think of that. Maybe I'm getting concieted.


Only if you're as ruthless as Pinochet/Franco/Hirohito/[thinks of another despot, but can't]


			
				Toilet said:
			
		

> big ...


Uh... big what??


----------



## Blue (Jan 18, 2006)

Mel is the only NF person I routinely stalk, usually to gauge if I can expect her on MSN or if she's going to log off, leaving me forgotten and alone.

Whenever I wrote a particularily offensive post directed at someone in particular, I'd check to see if they're reading it - I don't much care anymore, tho.


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 18, 2006)

I like big.  BIGGER IS BETTER>


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 18, 2006)

_I like the new name. _


----------



## metronomy (Jan 18, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I'm going to associate _Whole New World_ forever with Mel.


Peter Andre, if you remember him, did a cover of a whole new world with his wife Jordan.


*Spoiler*: _Wooohoo ooohoo mysterious girl, I want to get close to you_ 







Aladdin was certaintly the most impressive Diseny film, I remember the the arguments we used to/still have about which film was better Aladdin or The Lion King, Aladdin always had his pecks out.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I have a theory why the admin/smods get stalked. It's because people in general like big things. I am now referring to the bold font that the admin's use. We like big cars, big houses, big ... , big apples, Big Ben, and big fonts


Big mad faces? ....


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2006)

If I somehow get to switch-hit one of these days, I'll have Dave and/or KK and/or heffie to thank blame.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 18, 2006)

> Uh... big what?


I hate when people say obvious jokes. It's for old people goddamnit! ><



> Whenever I wrote a particularily offensive post directed at someone in particular, I'd check to see if they're reading it - I don't much care anymore, tho.


It's the intraweb, you're practically invincible here, and caring only causes you to get to involved, and belive me, you don't want to get to involved in here. Example 1: I just offended a random person, atleast I think I did.

_Whole New World_


----------



## jkingler (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, there is a good chance that guy will be offended.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 18, 2006)

I didn't read his post until now, I just clicked the link to thread and quoted the only user I didn't know, and stole the line from "Anchorman" (changing the toilet store into the garbage store, for obvious reasons) Jeesh, good timing.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Only if you're as ruthless as Pinochet/Franco/Hirohito/[thinks of another despot, but can't]
> 
> Uh... big what??



Big Brother! (For those of you who have read 1984.)


----------



## metronomy (Jan 18, 2006)

Gengas Khan beheaded a few people in his time, he also burnt peoples beards; Which was an ultimate insult in them times.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> Gengas Khan beheaded a few people in his time, he *also burnt peoples beards*; Which was an ultimate insult in them times.



I will kill anyone who tries to burn Sam Beam's/Devendra Banhart's beard.


----------



## metronomy (Jan 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I will kill anyone who tries to burn Sam Beam's/Devendra Banhart's beard.


I think Sam's beard at least is un-burnable, I bet he popped out the womb with it attached.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

Lol, I bet. It had it's own arua on stage.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 18, 2006)

$4m 834m'$ 834rd !$ h01!3r 7h4n j00


----------



## jkingler (Jan 18, 2006)

I sense a Battledome thread: Genghis Khan vs. Sam Beam and Devandra Banheart.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2006)

Good thing Goobs ain't here to see this, uh, kingler?


----------



## metronomy (Jan 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Lol, I bet. It had it's own arua on stage.


And probably it's own entourage and stylist, infact I heard that beard could be a right diva.



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> I sense a Battledome thread: Genghis Khan vs. Sam Beam and Devandra Banheart.


Hey Genghis would just give up on the burning when he hears Sam's beard complaining about how his 46 white tulips were not 4.7 degrees above room temperature.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> Hey Genghis would just give up on the burning when he hears Sam's beard complaining about how his 46 white tulips were not 4.7 degrees above room temperature



What?


----------



## metronomy (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> What?


Eat your heart out J Lo is all I can say.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 18, 2006)

Abstract extract (current wall): 

By .

Simplicity is underrated. This artist's work tends to make me just want to use his art as wallpaper with nothing else - plus in this case it makes Itachi look all the more lonely.

By .

Come on now, don't have a cow ... have sheep.

By .

Despair. Doooom. Paaaain. Oooh, pretty.

By .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2006)

*Massive saveage*
The hell is "saveage"? I think I made up a new yet useless word.  

Saving that work anyways...  XD


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Naru said:
			
		

> *Massive saveage*



*blink*
Uhhh, ok. ;

Oh my, the last one is beautiful. 
*saves*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Mel, I was browsing iichan for avatar art a moment ago. I found this for you.

​


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 21, 2006)

I knew you'd sabotage my fanclub one day Mel, but I didn't know you'd publicise it in the fanclub itself. Well I guess Tasku did request it, but I'm still watching you.

I'm giving you advance warning on this, but if you keep on trying to destroy me, I'll have to respond with the most powerful tool at my disposal. Using my raw sexual magnetism, I will seduce you. And if that doesn't work (no, seriously it's possible that it won't) I guess I'll steal your favourite shoes.

So anyway, what are your favourite shoes?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I knew you'd sabotage my fanclub one day Mel, but I didn't know you'd publicise it in the fanclub itself. Well I guess Tasku did request it, but I'm still watching you.
> 
> I'm giving you advance warning on this, but if you keep on trying to destroy me, I'll have to respond with the most powerful tool at my disposal. Using my raw sexual magnetism, I will seduce you. And if that doesn't work (no, seriously it's possible that it won't) I guess I'll steal your favourite shoes.
> 
> So anyway, what are your favourite shoes?



i'm screenshotting this post before dani deletes it.


----------



## Blue (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 21, 2006)

_ Who drew those ?_


----------



## Blue (Jan 21, 2006)

^ The personification of my possessiveness and insecurity.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

omg, I think I've gotten smarter! I understood what dani typed. 

Shroomdude, is like ,drawing..about the dani stuff, correctly!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 21, 2006)

Those are great. I was thinking about themed boxes at the end of the Naruto Forums game, so I guess that's 'The Shroomsday Edition'. Look the sun's got a smile and it says I'm a Forum Icon! And Dani's (whoops, I mean Miss K, man I keep slipping on that) got the mask design she liked, that was originally put in because I'm not very good at drawing female faces.

Oddly I'm not part of the Asian fetish, but an attractive girl is an attractive girl. Seduction is just my only (ineffective) weapon.

You should do more Forum related art Miss K, you'd probably eliminate any influence I have in seconds =o


----------



## Blue (Jan 21, 2006)

^ Just bad knockoffs of your own workz, really. XD

EDIT: And you can call me Dani if you like. Or KnK, or... "you"... or whatever. :s


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 21, 2006)

I know, but I just like pretending that your preferred title is 'Miss K', since no one calls you that.

I enjoy your work, I still remember that extra Naruto page you did for Shanarro. I don't have enough seduction energy to force you to do more, so I'll just have to appeal to your charitable side.

Hahaha!


----------



## Blue (Jan 21, 2006)

I've probably been busted. D:



Re: The Shan pages - those were ALOT of work, because I hadn't a tablet at the time, so each had to be drawn, inked, and scanned in. D:

Anyway, I lack both motivation and inspiration nowadays. It's a sad existance.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

>




My thoughts, verbatim, immediately upon completion: 

"See Dani = warm stuff down leg. Hmm, I've made a few mistakes here: 1. Premature ejaculation will never get me anywhere, I'm still fully dressed. I'll have to triple wrap. 2. If there is, in fact, warm stuff running down my leg at just the sight of the aformentioned, perhaps I was trying to seduce the wrong target. Now, surely, theocca is suprememly attractive, but what sort of wizardy is it that causes one to lose himself in one's pants? Truly, I must stick with the Lady who doth posess such powerful arcane talents."

-Fin-

Looks like you'll be having some competition then shrooms.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I've probably been busted. D:



_You may think you were busted, but there's another way to look at this. This picture also means that Occa was stalking multiple people at once, and *you* were the one who busted her! _


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 22, 2006)

Dani, those drawings are amazing and extremely amusing 

Whos the guy in teh second pic? XD and the girl XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

>.>'
<.<

*reps*


----------



## Blue (Jan 24, 2006)

The girl is obviously you. 

The guy... would probably wage war on me for calling him odd, so I'll just leave that one alone.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 24, 2006)

I knew it was me XD XD XD XD I just wanted to double-check 

Your arts ish teh bestest 8'D

Btw.. haff you seen my Byakuya-pic? XD


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 24, 2006)

_The new name is nice .. can't you make it blue though?

Like such >>> *Blue*_


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 24, 2006)

MK's already got a blue font, but it won't kill to have two users with blue fonts, wouldn't it?  

Thank God that Dani rejected my idea of having my username font turned green.

Uh, if anyone's interested, and since we're at the FC of an addicted-to-_Blood+_ gal,


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmm, can only be good for the series' exposure hurray for stoic fansubbers >__>.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 24, 2006)

I just wish I was more educated on the series, though  

And good morning to you, Mel. How are you?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 26, 2006)

I am back to stalk again.  Kashimashi Manag Volume 1


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mel's/Occa's Voice FC*

*=Welcome=*​
It's our personal belief that Mel is the most wonderous creature marching planet Earth at the moment. and her voice is angelic as every ounce of her being. Hence, us occatards have decided to create an FC for Mel's voice!


*=Mel's Voice Clip Section=*​
*We Were Defiant - YSI* Written by: Moe. Read by: Occa/Mel

*Another Place - YSI* Written by: Josip (S&G). Read by: Occa/Mel



*=Owner=*
sunshine and gasoline/Josip

*=Co-Owner=*
moe

*=Members=*​


----------



## mow (Jan 26, 2006)

Mel <333333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 26, 2006)

SIGN ME UP RIGHT NOW!!!!! 
HER VOICE IS TOO ANGELIC NOT TO BE NOTICED....

Sorry, I was caught up in the moment.
All kidding aside, sign me up.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 26, 2006)

When Davey made a thread for my bleeding toes, it got deleted. HOW UNFAIR. I'm going to sue. T______T

...And yeah. <____<

Moe, check yer PM's. >O

SORRYFORPOSTING,I'MNOTJOINING.FORIDON'TKNOWMEL.SORRYFORSPAMMING.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 26, 2006)

> When Davey made a thread for my bleeding toes, it got deleted. HOW UNFAIR. I'm going to sue. T______T


And that, among other things, is why I'm plonking this into this thread XD

I'm sorry moemoe and Jo, I love you guys but that's just ... not necessary XD


----------



## ninamori (Jan 26, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And that, among other things, is why I'm plonking this into this thread XD
> 
> I'm sorry moemoe and Jo, I love you guys but that's just ... not necessary XD


I doubt that my toes were even part of the reason you merged the FC's. Nobody remembers that thread except for me and Dave. xD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh...so that's what happened.  I just thought this fc got a name change or something for a second and was changed back.[/dumbdumbtrigger]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 26, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> And that, among other things, is why I'm plonking this into this thread XD
> 
> I'm sorry moemoe and Jo, I love you guys but that's just ... not necessary XD


Yikes.
Oh well, it's your decision, and I respect that. Even though your voice is angelic
XDDDDDDD


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

Mel, your voice is so soothing and beautiful.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 26, 2006)

kinda like her bewbs.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

^Charming.. liek.. not 

*Ish still spazzing over hawt Renji x Byaku fanfics XD*

and.. printing most


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 26, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> kinda like her bewbs.


Oh, no, you, din't!!
 

Sorry, but I respect Mel too much for me to say that out of the nothing.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 26, 2006)

out of the blue humor. few understand it.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

baka Naru and Dre *smacks both* 

<3 Renji...


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 26, 2006)

Pretty voice Mel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG Mel. Your voice sounds exactly like mine O________O very much like I was listening to myself. Crazyness


----------



## furious styles (Jan 26, 2006)

lol i think this is the exact opposite of what she wanted. i still remember nf karaoke.. *shrugs* oh well.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 26, 2006)

NF Karaoke? I too remember it.

Good thing I had no mic back then, otherwise, I'd sang a rendition of...
♪ It's raining men
Hallelluya, it's raining men
and it's not so bad.... ♪


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 26, 2006)

Out of all the songs to pick Naru .


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 26, 2006)

I uploaded me singing Coldplay, somewhere....once upon a time xD


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

I have my singing voice somewhere on my compy XD I was the singing for Zacho then =3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 26, 2006)

Chammy, that was quite ironic, right?   

Oh well, I bid you good night, I got early school. Laters, y'all.
Mel, Erika, take good care


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like Mel alright.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

Mel, you sound so odd, yet so... Thrilling, I guess. XD


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

Kakashi Fangirl said:
			
		

> I uploaded me singing Coldplay, somewhere....once upon a time xD




It was wonderful ^.^

And Mel's vocie is sexier and more angelic than Jennifer from Elyisan Fields <3


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

Where, where is this sexy voice?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 27, 2006)

Indeed. I mut give my highest praises to the voice so angelic. Wonderful Mel, simply wonderful.

Of course the words read weren't so bad either, let's not overlokk that =O Fantastic, I'd say, on both accounts.

On a side note, Mel's voice reminded me a bit of what'sherface from Cradle of Filth. Hauntingly beautiful, chilling, yet so tender as to make you want to cry. Good stuff.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

Mel your voice is simply wonderful!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 1, 2006)

REVIVAL IMMEDIATUM!!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 2, 2006)

Who = Maes Hughes?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2006)

Maes Hughes = Super Mario = Chachacha.

And I am definitely liking Occa's voice. Do we have any recordings of her singing? If not, her beautifully delivered spoken word will suffice, of course.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 2, 2006)

Mario, your quiz had nothing to do with you. You put a math problem in there!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 2, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> And I am definitely liking Occa's voice. Do we have any recordings of her singing? If not, her beautifully delivered spoken word will suffice, of course.



Ok, this is a bad idea, since if Melly finds out she might demodd, ban and kill me,  so keep this low, bitches. Also don't let Dani find out, she might do worse.

But I can't help that her voice is like ambrosia and should be spread to the 23 corners of planet earth. ;____;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 2, 2006)

You're sucha whore, sunny


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 2, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> You're sucha whore, sunny


What's so wrong about that?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 2, 2006)

DANI AND MEL WILL NEVER FIND OUT THAT DANI AND MEL AND YOU POSTED NAKED PICTURES SONG I MEAN IN MEL FC LOL!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Mario, your quiz had nothing to do with you. You put a math problem in there!


I'll do a different quiz, Matt. Some of the questions will be similar ones with rephrased questions and that Math problem will be fixed.


			
				Toilet said:
			
		

> You're sucha whore, sunny


Quoted for ultimate irony/oxymoron.  

And pics? Where?


----------



## Blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Too late, you little prostitute. There will be pain for this later.  

Link killed, wrong fanclub lolz.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 2, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> Too late, you little prostitute. There will be pain for this later.
> 
> Anyway, since I have to kill you anyway, I might as well follow you to hell.


Mr. Clubber Lang, what's your prediction for the upcoming punishment that Dani will give to Joko?


			
				Clubber Lang said:
			
		

> PAIN!!





			
				Dani said:
			
		

> More heavenly singing (turn up the volume)


More heavenly tunes for our ears.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 2, 2006)

> Quoted for ultimate irony/oxymoron.
> 
> And pics? Where?



I haven't posted any in years! 

Wow, mel's voice is so beautiful! Am I weird for wanting to poke her neck while she sings just to find out what she would sound like then? But again, she has great anastrophical control. Look, I made a word


----------



## Blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Like I was telling slutbag Sunshine, I was going to post clips of Mel and I singing Whole New World in an improvised duet, but besides the fact that my voice may not be exactly what anyone expects, I covet her singing clips. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 2, 2006)

But you're still going to post that mud wrestling clip right? 

What happend to hearing people's voices anyway. I think I've been down in my basement for too long, I've forgotten how an human voice sounds like in real life. The internet has played yet another trick on me -_- 

*stomps on sunny*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 2, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> But you're still going to post that mud wrestling clip right?
> 
> What happend to hearing people's voices anyway. I think I've been down in my basement for too long, I've forgotten how an human voice sounds like in real life. The internet has played yet another trick on me -_-
> 
> *stomps on sunny*


Anybody care to revive that "NF Members' Voice Thread" by any chance? I'd volunteer to post my voice for Toilet the gopher.  XD  you know I joke, Toilet.

EDIT: I bet my large white buttocks that I killed the convo and that no one will post in a matter of hours, many many hours.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 2, 2006)

...wrong.

.
.
.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 3, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Ok, this is a bad idea, since if Melly finds out she might demodd, ban and kill me,  so keep this low, bitches. Also don't let Dani find out, she might do worse.


You whore X___X This is what I get for not checking in regularly  The badly read poetry I don't mind, it takes no talent to read ... but singing requires skill and I'm not comfortable enough with my voice to share it with anyone who's curious enough to have a listen ^__^;;


			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Anyway, since I have to kill you anyway, I might as well follow you to hell.
> 
> More heavenly singing (turn up the volume)


Wonderful example of the idealising effects of positive bias ... because none of you noticed that's probably not the same person singing compared to the first clip XD I have never sung Coldplay to anyone, so that's definitely not me o__O;; So when did you get drunk and got someone to sing that for you? 


			
				toliet said:
			
		

> Am I weird for wanting to poke her neck while she sings just to find out what she would sound like then?


I'm afraid the more likely sound that would follow after poking rather than myself bravely singing on despite being jabbed in the neck is you asphyxiating from retaliative strangulation


----------



## Blue (Feb 3, 2006)

Did I post the wrong clip...?

EDIT: OH FUCK THAT'S RHO LOLOLOLOL

Well, all the better, considering that you'd rather I not share your singing. XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 3, 2006)

XDDDDDD

...I hope Rho doesn't mind her voice being available to all of NF then o__O;;


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2006)

I hear a mockingbird in the distance...


----------



## Blue (Feb 3, 2006)

Ah... *deletes?* =x

Anyway, that'll teach me to preview the files before upping them - and now I'm going to hide somewhere in embasassment. XD

EDIT: *Punts KK out*


----------



## lucky (Feb 3, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> *=Mel's Voice Clip Section=*​
> *We Were Defiant - YSI* Written by: Moe. Read by: Occa/Mel
> 
> *Another Place - YSI* Written by: Josip (S&G). Read by: Occa/Mel




oh man... i'd recognize the nagging voice of my future wife anywhere!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 3, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You whore X___X This is what I get for not checking in regularly  The badly read poetry I don't mind, it takes no talent to read ... but singing requires skill and I'm not comfortable enough with my voice to share it with anyone who's curious enough to have a listen ^__^;;


Sorry, I worship your voice. Not you! And it needs to be spread.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Ah... *deletes?* =x
> 
> Anyway, that'll teach me to preview the files before upping them - and now I'm going to hide somewhere in embasassment. XD
> 
> EDIT: *Punts KK out*



I'd be embasassed, too. :amazed 

*is punted*


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

Speaking of embarassed, I accidentally went to the first page and started reading there. I found this:



			
				Occa said:
			
		

> Guys, you prolly thought you'd never hear me say this (considering the *horrorshow .gifs *you've seen), but I am officially EMBARRASSED. XD



What are these horrorshow gifs? Do you still have them? Can you share?


----------



## furious styles (Feb 3, 2006)

needs more blackingler


----------



## Sakura (Feb 3, 2006)

ill joinnnnnnn


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Ah... *deletes?* =x
> 
> Anyway, that'll teach me to preview the files before upping them - and now I'm going to hide somewhere in embasassment. XD
> 
> EDIT: *Punts KK out*


Darnit.  I always come in too late and miss the scandal.  I feel like charlie brown :S
@Dre:...what the hell is that


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 3, 2006)

KK is fat D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> KK is fat D:



D         :


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 3, 2006)

When did you become fat D: It's fake right?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

KK is a big ghey fattie?!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't think it's fake D':

*searches for pie and drinks*


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice! This should be interesting. I love Coldplay. I hope you do them justice Rho.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 3, 2006)

The hell with the cake, I want pie!! =3
what a stunner, when I'm away, the party begins, but when I arrive..... feh! forget it!!


			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Darnit.  I always come in too late and miss the scandal.  I feel like charlie brown :S


At least you made it during the midst of the party. Me, as usual, get to post on a deserted thread.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe people just don't want you at parties?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

XD XD XD

That's priceless.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, haaa haaa!! [/sarc] 
Y'know, I'm in no mood today, OK?

And way to go reveal facts of my life!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Oh, haaa haaa!! [/sarc]
> Y'know, I'm in no mood today, OK?
> 
> And way to go reveal facts of my life, pendejo!!
> You know what, why don't you and Erika meet IRL so that you make my life even more miserable, OK?



Dude, it's just Valentine's day. It's a Halmark holiday, and nothing to be as upset over as you. You know what? I'm probably just going to ask some online buddy of mine to be my Valentine. It's just a casual development on current friendships to me, if not less. =/


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 3, 2006)

I suppose you have a point, Matt. Nothing I can do to change facts, ne??


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I suppose you have a point, Matt. Nothing I can do to change facts, ne??



Mhm. Just chill out. Instead of worrying so badly about what you need to do to get a girlfriend or whatever, don't you find that it makes you feel better to be yourself? I do. I just do my best to be me, because that's the side I'd want a girl to see anyway.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 3, 2006)

BTW, I did what I do best when I need to chill out. I drove all over the JFK Airport terminals, that soothes my soul completely.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> BTW, I did what I do best when I need to chill out. I drove all over the JFK Airport terminals, that soothes my soul completely.



Awesome. I'm not much of a city guy, so for me to feel like that, I'd probably be hiking a tall mountain.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 3, 2006)

If I lived near the Adirondacks at Lake Placid (site of the 1980 Winter Olympics, mind you), I'd climb the Adirondacks.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

Oi, I love the Appalachians. (I can't spell, so whatever.) Bear Mountain was awesome.  I have hiking pictures, I'll show you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool, I'll wait.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

Valentine's Day = "Single's Awareness Day"


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 4, 2006)

I prefer being single after what my ex put me through XD

*celebrates and dances*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 4, 2006)

Mel your voice reminds me of Chewbacca. But then that's the only reason I ever watched Star Wars, to hear those sweet, beautiful wails.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2006)

mm. i just had some amazing sex with the woman I love. oh, the topic is being single?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 4, 2006)

Dre XD XD XD XD XD XD

On that note, I'm going to go to sleep and dream of hawt threesomes with fictional animecharacters


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 4, 2006)

Good for you Hans - I'm afraid I'm far along in my relationship w/ my better half to be past the point of gloating about amazing sex though XD 


			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Valentine's Day = "Single's Awareness Day"


Rather true XD


			
				Shrooms said:
			
		

> Mel your voice reminds me of Chewbacca. But then that's the only reason I ever watched Star Wars, to hear those sweet, beautiful wails.


I've not ever finished any of the original SW trilogies, but I'll take your word for it that a hairy alien being has beautiful vocal chords


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I should be. It was mainly reading the first half of the page that brought it on. Plus I'm eighteen.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 4, 2006)

Understandable really - anyone young, randy and in a fairly new relationship wouldn't mind letting on the sex is great. And yes, the first half of this page begs it.

Anyone afflicted, repeat after me: Valentine's Day is no reason to wallow because of your singleness, especially since ...
*Spoiler*: __ 



*every other day is as good a day as any!*


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2006)

Good point! I notice that person happens to be lurking :x

off topic : Nakashima Mika - Cry No More

^ i think that thread should be moved to OT. spam festival!


----------



## Blue (Feb 4, 2006)

What's depressing is that I haven't gotten fucked in the better part of a month, despite ample opportunity and attractive mate - the axiom "Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow", in my case, applies to sex as well.

Definately something wrong with me. 

EDIT: Moved, Hans. 

And I didn't vote in your cockfight with Ny, but thanks for the rep.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> What's depressing is that I haven't gotten fucked in the better part of a month, despite ample opportunity and attractive mate - the axiom "Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow", in my case, applies to sex as well.
> 
> Definately something wrong with me.
> 
> ...



sankyu! (about both) i hope you appreciated the irony (of the rep)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Mel! l You need to come on MSN again sometime. XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 4, 2006)

And you needs to talk more on msn Dave-kun 

*goes back to studying* T.T


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 4, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> mm. i just had some amazing sex with the woman I love. oh, the topic is being single?


And you wonder why I did NOT vote for you  


			
				Sadako said:
			
		

> And you needs to talk more on msn Dave-kun


Takes one to know one. I try to talk to some people (you for example), then I get no responses for HOURS ON END!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2006)

Just talk to yourself like you always do, Mario.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 4, 2006)

Mario, you might be scaring people away with your complaints since it's really hard to respond to in a manner that would help the current convo. Many people on the forums have relationship problems, but they try to express that in a way that won't really make it hard to sympathise or emphasize with.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know, talking about how someone's not having sex doesn't seem that different to talking about how someone is having sex. It's a concern when it finds its way into places it really shouldn't be.

It just needs to stop before it reaches somewhere like the Konoha Library: "Sasuke's good looks make him a shoe-in with the ladies!", "LADIES?! LADIES?! I HATE THEM! WHY WON'T THEY LOVE ME! AH MAN, SASUKE KINDA RHYMES WITH VALENTINES DAY, BOY DO I HATE THAT DAY!"

---

To be serious, you've got yourself into a viscious loop Maes Hughes/Mario, you need to stop living by past disappointments. Good things can pass you by so quickly if keep dwelling on the negatives. You probably won't find an immediate change, but you need to work out for yourself how you can stop limiting the possibilities and expanding them (opportunities to meet people for instance). Take some time to really think about it without any distractions.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

Listen to Shroomsday, Naru (or I ban you! )


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 4, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Listen to Shroomsday, Naru (or I ban you! )


*makes a choice... this =  ; or this = *

I'll take the latter, Rezzie. I'm listening


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 4, 2006)

What about me? I said advice too. I'm just invisble to you Reznor! Now you can forget about me writing your scripture!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What about me? I said advice too. I'm just invisble to you Reznor! Now you can forget about me writing your scripture!


YOSHI?!?! 

*rides*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 4, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> YOSHI?!?!
> 
> *rides*


In what sense are you riding him??

Oh, Super Mario World-like riding!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 4, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> YOSHI?!?!
> 
> *rides*



I might be mistaken now. 

But I seem to remember you posting that exact post before? Am I right? xD


----------



## Reznor (Feb 5, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I might be mistaken now.
> 
> But I seem to remember you posting that exact post before? Am I right? xD


It was in reponse to the same thing.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, due to the terms and stipulations of the deal, I am required by my word and NF-forum laws to join this FC of Occa.

Consider me an Occatard now. Joinage!

___
Cowboy Bebop OST > mostly all the other OSTs.


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2006)

^Congratulations, you are now an honorary Occatard, with all the rights and privilages... something something, too late at night, can't remember officious drivel. lol.

The most upbeat depressing song ever: A ballad about a boy who refuses to do what his parents wish and learn to play the violin.

I love this song, not in small part because it strikes a chord with me, and probably will with Mel as well. Give it a play, if you don't mind _The Violin_.


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> ill joinnnnnnn


And welcome to you, too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2006)

I just want to let you all know... I want sex too. O_O


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2006)

oh thanks. 
good to know im officially an occatard now.


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I just want to let you all know... I want sex too. O_O


Aren't you getting all you need?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Aren't you getting all you need?


Well, with her living halfway across the world for now until the fall semester starts, and only seeing each other for two weeks every two months since October, phone smex and the good ol webcam only go so far to satiate urge to procreate like crazy with each other. ;_;

Thank God I'm going to see her in March.  It'll be a good 3 weeks of... cuddling.


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2006)

^ack, long distance rships are tiring. 

Oh well, make March a month to remember. I certainly would, lol. 

Not that I have any designs on your fair lady, mind you.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2006)

agreed. long distance relationships do sort of suck.

let march be interesting...at least you get to see her.
^_^


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 5, 2006)

DS was here D':

And I missed it. WOE it be T__T


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Mario, you might be scaring people away with your complaints since it's really hard to respond to in a manner that would help the current convo. Many people on the forums have relationship problems, but they try to express that in a way that won't really make it hard to sympathise or emphasize with.





			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I don't know, talking about how someone's not having sex doesn't seem that different to talking about how someone is having sex. It's a concern when it finds its way into places it really shouldn't be.
> 
> It just needs to stop before it reaches somewhere like the Konoha Library: "Sasuke's good looks make him a shoe-in with the ladies!", "LADIES?! LADIES?! I HATE THEM! WHY WON'T THEY LOVE ME! AH MAN, SASUKE KINDA RHYMES WITH VALENTINES DAY, BOY DO I HATE THAT DAY!"
> 
> ...



you two took the words right out of my mouths.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

Good advice Kage and Shroom. 

And no I haven't gotten laid "this" year and I don't really care.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2006)

Can any random mod-figure in this thread with 30 seconds of free time tell me who my last BLANK neg rep was from? thanks in advance =)


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 5, 2006)

At least you've had sex at all s&g. But I have many years left to solve that! 

So Josip, how are you?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm good good, but freaking exhaused. I feel like I might fall asleep any sec. =/

How are you, Kage?


----------



## CABLE (Feb 5, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> At least you've had sex at all s&g. But I have many years left to solve that!
> 
> So Josip, how are you?



Your get yours soon enough Kage. Your a good looking guy.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool, a friend of mine (Mineko-Iwasa) is sending me some Smashing Pumpkins albums, and some more Morissey.



			
				Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> Your get yours soon enough Kage. Your a good looking guy.


Cheers mate, though I'm not as ripped as you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

Smashing Pumpkins owns. One of the first bands I got into after Nirvana. Good times back then, I used to be so angsty and punkasfuck back then. Ah...early teenage years. [/nostalgia]


----------



## mow (Feb 5, 2006)

Ah yes, the days before Jos sold out.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Ah yes, the days before Jos sold out.


At least I'm still in my teen, you old freak.


----------



## mow (Feb 5, 2006)

But old age makes wine even sweeter


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> DS was here D':
> 
> And I missed it. WOE it be T__T


I'm always here XD

*wipes the tears off her eyes* :amazed


----------



## Sakurako (Feb 5, 2006)

I bet I was more punkasfuck than both of you combined. I used to nail planks to my feet in protest against you shoe wearing conformist freaks.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2006)

Sakurako said:
			
		

> I bet I was more punkasfuck than both of you combined. I used to nail planks to my feet in protest against you shoe wearing conformist freaks.



holy crap. you're back! are you gonna post more pix?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

Toilet is teh mature. *negs* XD


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Can any random mod-figure in this thread with 30 seconds of free time tell me who my last BLANK neg rep was from? thanks in advance =)


DAMURDOC.


> But old age makes wine even sweeter


Not Zinfindels.  

Of course, I'm older than Moe, so let's go with the old=go(o)d for now.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I'm always here XD
> 
> *wipes the tears off her eyes* :amazed



Tackleglomps her first NF love <333 ;3

Men. Like wine they are. They ripe and get better with years.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still the better man than any of you! And sorry, I don't "get better with years" I'm already the highest level of perfection. 

If I tried to become more perfect, the universe might collaps.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 5, 2006)

None ever said that it's forbidden to taste the very sweetness of wine before it's ripe, especially when you're an _alcohollustic_ such as myself  [/lies

On other news, David Carusos smexyness > you


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> Tackleglomps her first NF love <333 ;3


Tackleglomps back his first NF love    



> Men. Like wine they are. They ripe and get better with years.


Ah, that's why Suzu got me... XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 5, 2006)

Ah yes, February, where one holiday unites everybody and where we all have a good time. And if you think I mean V's Day, you're dead wrong.

The Super Bowl is the official holiday of February.
*DS is here???*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 5, 2006)

Mario, let the lovers have their fun. Maybe you should stop thinking about the negative connotations of Valentine's Day, it won't make you feel better. Think positive!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I'm planning on going to a Super Bowl party, hoping that my stress levels drop down a hunch.

I'd pick Seattle to win, but Vash might ban me (damn his allegiance to Pittsburgh), so I'm picking the Steelers FTW
I'm such a flip-flop


----------



## Jordy (Feb 6, 2006)

Lol lovely rep edit Dani xD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 6, 2006)

*steals Kages smexy Renji giffie*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 6, 2006)

Where can I hear...*casts narrow gaze left and right before speaking in a low, nearly inaudible tone*..._The Voice_?


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2006)

You can't. I have it patented and copyrighted, and it's not currently available to the public.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Melly never sings to me anymore. Goodbye cruel world my meaning for existance has ended! T_____T

*bang*


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2006)

So long =D!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2006)

I hate MSN. It prevents me from reguraly talking to two awesome people on NF, which names both start with an M... A coincidence? Perhaps...


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2006)

MSN hates everyone, because we take it for granted. 

Remember to thank your MSN; were it not for it, you'd be smilie-less in AIM.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2006)

I actually like MSN now. It is a good place to hide from certain people on my AIM buddly list!
I am a dirty, rotten turncoat.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry about that Dave - MSN refused to let me stay logged in for over 2 minutes so I decided to can it =____= 

And Jo, your definition of "anymore" worries me


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 6, 2006)

Americans and your aim.

I have like 4 people on my msn list now. The only troubble with msn is that it gets bombed if you don't use it for a while. D:


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 6, 2006)

AIM has been long gone from my pc  I'm dying to logg on msn but I mustn't seeing as I have an exam tomorrow =_=

Also, all my bookmarks vanished again T_T 

@ Mel, you still have that link to adultnet or something of the likes? XD XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Americans and your aim.
> 
> I have like 4 people on my msn list now. The only troubble with msn is that it gets bombed if you don't use it for a while. D:


BTW, I'm Chilean, and we despise AOL, or AO-HELL, as I'd like to call it.

And yeah, MSN is bombing nowadays, though I never had it die on me in months.
Hug your MSN like you mean it, because it might be the last day you might ever get to use it.
And I think we oughta e-mail Bill Gates and/or Paul Allen and tell them what the hell is the MSN situation


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> -=The Friends of Occa Club!=- ​
> The occa fanclub was founded on the principle that occasionalutopia is the most awesome member on all of NF.
> 
> 1. She has the best username on all of NF. occasionalutopia > You.
> 2. She is a *hot girl* and looks great in a miniskirt!


where is occa picture?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> where is occa picture?


Unless if it was taken down, it's at the first page, look closely.


			
				Sadako said:
			
		

> Also, all my bookmarks vanished again T_T
> 
> @ Mel, you still have that link to adultnet or something of the likes? XD XD


Erika?? You don't mean.... 

EDIT: moemoe, I see you


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Sorry about that Dave - MSN refused to let me stay logged in for over 2 minutes so I decided to can it =____=




And here I was, spending the entire day awaiting your arrival on msn

woe ;_;


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Sorry about that Dave - MSN refused to let me stay logged in for over 2 minutes so I decided to can it =____=
> 
> And Jo, your definition of "anymore" worries me



Got AIM?

@Dani: I never really have any problems with MSN, besides the transferspeeds. Guess I'm just too awesome. 8D

@Moe: SUCK UP!  I still need to teach your Sudanese ass to read tabs.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 6, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Unless if it was taken down, it's at the first page, look closely.


it was taken down it seems, anyone can repost it?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 6, 2006)

toliet is right in that AIM does indeed suck, so no, don't use it. Blathering neurotic insecure lesbian clinging to me for comfort during my first few attempts at using it may have contributed to this negative bias.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2006)

Was it a butch, or something?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Was it a butch, or something?


You know nothing, you foolish fool.

I know this...  uh, Mel, what is it I'm supposed to know? 
*reads fanfics, while doing homework*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 6, 2006)

RAWR for fanfics  Arigato Mel 

*bookmarks again ._.*

*sneakpokes Dave* Night you! XD


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2006)

Moe said:
			
		

> And here I was, spending the entire day awaiting your arrival on msn


Don't lie, Moe. You know you can't stay logged on MSN for more than 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2006)

Try singing the Ghost Busters tune, then it's ten seconds flat.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Don't lie, Moe. You know you can't stay logged on MSN for more than 10 minutes at a time.


Uh, no, kingler.
He stays 5 minutes at most. Hell, I'm lucky if I see him online for 15 minutes....no offense to moemoe, who's flat out rocks my world..

And...oy, the Rolling Stones last nite.... 
Is it just me, or does Keith Richards look like he'll be the only human being who will survive World War III??

EDIT: ♪ When there's something strange
in the neighborhood
who you gonna call?
GHOSTBUSTERS ♪


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2006)

Damn you Joe, Why must you ruin my chance to guilt trip mel? XD

I hate you for that song Dave, my msn has yet to recover


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2006)

I was on all day. Mel kept signing off on me...or else my wireless kept cuttin in and out...or both.

*second failed guilt trip this page. mel is guilt-proof*


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 6, 2006)

can someone repost occa picture? 
lol @ jkingler 's 1 post


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> can someone repost occa picture?



Imagine everything wonderful and beautfiul in the world, now multiply that image by inifinty


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Imagine everything wonderful and beautfiul in the world, now multiply that image by inifinty


facts please


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh for the love of Kabuto's buttplugs Yakushi~, don't you already know Admins aren't actually living entities? If there are any pictures around, they're fake.

And no Dave, wasn't a butch. I'm afraid moemoe has passed on whatever MSN affliction he has to me, I can't stay logged on longer than 5 mins some days


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 6, 2006)

where can i hear her voice then?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

*tries to check on something*
YOU ALL SUCK!!

This is only a test, no malice whatsoever is meant here.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Melly Mel-Mel, do you have any good Hayate X Genma fanfics around by chance?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah well, atleast I can get a humorous response out of Moe with just the first verse XD And Moe and me actually had like an hour and a half long MSN convo, filled with random voice-chat thingies.

"Grunt, grunt grunt grunt, SCREAMOOOOOOO"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

So I am on everyone's I.L.

I'll be aways, since whatever I say gets ignored anyways.

Ta.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 6, 2006)

(Now that I can actually hear Jo say "Melly Mel-Mel" in my head, sooo much cuter )

And no, no good GenHaya/HayaGen I know of, never looked actually - because I tend to think of Genma has a het sort of guy.

I _can_ show the way to an  tho, if anyone's interest in minor nins extends to them. Sunfreak is a delightfully perceptive writer.

And Mario, I don't put anyone on my ignore list - besides, I doubt that "test" post is the sort of thing people are eager to respond to.

Very manly convo you're describing there Dave. I'm impressed.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

Uh, Mel, I can't make up who's that on your avy, Sasuke, or someone else
XD XD

Second of all, Guten Morgen/Buenos Dias/Boas D?as/Good Morning/Bonjour/Ohayo 


And third of all, I'd rather live 12 timezones away, just to watch the Super Bowl at 7:25 AM while I eat brekkie.  XD


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> (Now that I can actually hear Jo say "Melly Mel-Mel" in my head, sooo much cuter )
> 
> And no, no good GenHaya/HayaGen I know of, never looked actually - because I tend to think of Genma has a het sort of guy.
> 
> ...




You heard Joko's voice? I wanna! 

And I have one person on my ignore list, which is Adam III. XD He just really annoys me.


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never blocked anyone, on anything, ever. I wouldn't want it done to me, so I try to keep my karma intact.

The only exception is Danny @ RougaNadare. If you're reading this, Danny - you know I love you, but you're annoying as fuck on MSN.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> (Now that I can actually hear Jo say "Melly Mel-Mel" in my head, sooo much cuter )
> 
> And no, no good GenHaya/HayaGen I know of, never looked actually - because I tend to think of Genma has a het sort of guy.
> 
> ...



That's not the half of our manliness, we did pirates, Irishmen, Moe did Louis Armstrong, and I did Moe and Robin.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

*Matt:* So far only the mods have heard my voice and DH52. It sucks tho so I avoid spreading it further. XD

*Melly:* Oki, I was only asking because I want you to record youself reading a Naruto fanfic for me. But now that Genma isn't there I guess I'll let you pick your favorite. Perhaps Itachi? XDD


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I've never blocked anyone, on anything, ever. I wouldn't want it done to me, so I try to keep my karma intact.
> 
> The only exception is Danny @ RougaNadare. If you're reading this, Danny - you know I love you, but you're annoying as fuck on MSN.



I thought you might have blocked me on AIM, but I'm never on AIM anymore, and apparently I was wrong. XD

I do think Gooba blocked me on MSN though.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Aww...Josip your voice can't suck as much as my (half-changed weird) voice.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm wondering if Joko sounds like either Robert Prosinecki or Davor Suker.  
Nevertheless, he might have one cool voice. 
My Latino accent is quite.... er....Latino (only a few have heard it)  XD

_And in unrelated news, *Spider-Man 3*'s villain (or at least one of...) has been revealed, it's...._

*Spoiler*: __ 



William Baker, AKA Flint Marko.... 
*AKA The Sandman!!* 




*to the tone of Battle of the Valkyries*
♪ Killed the coooonvo!
Killed the coooonvo!
Killed the coooonvo!
Killed the coooonvo! ♪


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> You can't. I have it patented and copyrighted, and it's not currently available to the public.


But-but-but that's not fair.


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> But-but-but that's not fair.


Ask her nicely, maybe she'll post something. She won't let me.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I've never blocked anyone, on anything, ever. I wouldn't want it done to me, so I try to keep my karma intact.
> 
> The only exception is Danny @ RougaNadare. If you're reading this, Danny - you know I love you, but you're annoying as fuck on MSN.


There can only be one Dan on msn? .  Coincidentally there's only one Dan on my msn at a time :S.  

@Blocking:  I wish I had the heart to block people, but follow the same Karma code as well.  I end up enduring insults, harrasment by dudes who are purely confused, and being annoyed to hell by people I'd rather not name so that someone here can accidentally end up talking to them by mistake and enduring the same annoyance..
EDIT:  Speak of the msn devil


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Ask her nicely, maybe she'll post something. She won't let me.


Will do.

Ms. Occa, may I please hear the much talked-about _Voice_ of yours? I'd love to hear it. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

I've heard her voice......
Imagine that angels are singing "Habanera" on a sweet tone of aria.

Yep, now multiply that gogolplex fold.

That's Mel's voice


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 6, 2006)

But you see, my milkshake brings all the narutards to the yard, and their like, WTF?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 7, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> toliet is right in that AIM does indeed suck, so no, don't use it. Blathering neurotic insecure lesbian clinging to me for comfort during my first few attempts at using it may have contributed to this negative bias.



I resent that, you led me on!

I think you should record some careful planned flatulence and try edit it into a short coherent sentence, then see the reaction when you post it up. Say you had a cold or something.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> But-but-but that's not fair.



_I saved them.  _


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 7, 2006)

Bu, bu bu bu, bump ♪


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

It's snowing.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's nice. Is it just supreficial or is it really settling?


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

Snow + Northen lights. 

Sigh, I need to move to Norway


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

I ran out in my driveway, took a picture of the closest tree while running, and ran back to my comp.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 8, 2006)

How is that scooter girlish? I'd think it was cool if I didn't want a car.


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

XD XD XD

Toilet, you rule all mate <3


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't drive a car until I'm eighteen =[ I think scooters in general are girlish. 
I just have it so I can take it off some SWEET jumps. You know?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool, if you do so, get someone to film it 'k?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2006)

Crashes much apreciated.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 8, 2006)

It is a shame that it hasn't snowed in New York since December..... EARLY December.


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2006)

It's a shame it hasn't snowed in Dade county since 1974.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 8, 2006)

And, it's a shame it hasn't snowed in southern Santiago since 1972.

BTW, snow in Miami is kinda redundant, yet unheard of.... that was a nice tidbit, Dani.  ^^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm having Occa/Melly withdrawls!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

I would prescribe a course of Mellybiotics then, essence of melly to keep you going. *injects s&g*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Kageyoshi. Now I don't feel insane with grief and paranoia anymore.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Trust me, I'm a doctor *points to web-certificates "become a doctor in 3 easy steps!"*

The drug may have some side-effects. You may grow boobs.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 9, 2006)

But I already have bitch-tits! 

Does that mean that I might grow a penis now?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, but it may not be where you expect it to be.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread is for my personal use only. Everyone else out!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 9, 2006)

:toliet             .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 9, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> This thread is for my personal use only. Everyone else out!


*gets the HFIL outta dodge*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Josip, you will never grow the penis, Moe has enough of that to go around with.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh baby. 

1. How's your sex life?
2. When was the last time you took in a stray kitten? 
3. Would you rather be blind, deaf, or both? 
4. If you reflect upon your past self, let's say 4 years back, in what ways have you changed?And i don't mean physically.
5. Are you allowed to go camping in your country? 
6. Nice bum.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Occa's FC, Toilet. Not her ask thread.

If you want to post that on her ask thread, go buy a DeLorean with a flux-capacitor, drive to the speed of 88 mph (or 149 kmh), go back in time, and post away  

j/k, Toilet


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A word from occa about the ask function of this thread:
Ask occa! Disclaimers:

# I reserve the right to leave questions unanswered, unanswered ones most likely being overly stupid/inane/personal ones. Smartarses who ask me to attempt Advanced Calculus will particularly be inevitably disappointed by absolutely irrelevant answers.

# I am not liable for anything that happens as a result of being inspired by/action taken based on my answers. So no, when I tell you it's legal to walk around naked in Azerbaijan at the hours of 2pm-4pm and your arrest clues you in on the error of my assumption, it is still not my fault.



In your face


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

LMAO.
In MY face!!!

So much for Doc Brown's theory of the flux-capacitor


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 11, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Oh baby.
> 
> 1. How's your sex life?
> Could be better - mundane but satisfactory.
> ...


‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

*M*arvellous
*E*nchanting
*L*ollipop?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 11, 2006)

*m*oemoe
*o*emoe
*e*moe

Did I get it?


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *e*moe



You're just giving Jos more reason to mock me! ;_;

Mel, I want to upload a french record for my Ten World Music You must have list, but I dont know what to pick, any reccomendations? Only thing I can think off atm is _Jean-Claude Vannier - L'Enfant Assassin des Mouches_ and _Brigitte Fontaine  - Comme ? la Radio_.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

Mel, what do you think of this song?
thread


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

*M*ost
*E*nchanting, and
*L*ovely member of NF


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

*M*ore
*A*wful
*R*omantic
*I*nterest and
*O*ff-putting

Stop trying to charm her Naru. The other girls might get jealous.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> *M*ore
> *A*wful
> *R*omantic
> *I*nterest and
> ...


That's the point.....

*K*on is
*A* complete
*G*oofballistic and an
*E*gocentrical plushie,
*Y*et he's
*O*verly more interesting and poignant than
*S*omeone's posts in
*H*ere,
*I*diot!!!  (j/k)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 11, 2006)

moemoe: MANU CHAO.

Kage: Maynard Keenan doing Joni Mitchell - that can only be a good thing ... I think XD His voice is amazing and the acapella arrangement highlights that - thanks for sharing.

And ...

*T*whgft
*H*gfgvc
*I*kerbc
*S*erahgt

*G*vvuyfyds
*A*omdsbu
*M*powdf
*E*ojowej

*I*dxzhghj
*S*poietll

*N*jqwpot
*O*nbcsou

*L*wepibrt
*O*mnerpi
*N*lkwry
*G*bhjbep
*E*bgfoyvv
*R*waljtup

*F*mwaepiy
*U*wegsbn
*N*prbslkg


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2006)

*BUKKAKE TO THE RESCUE!!!*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad you like the song Occa. I also heard you are a fan of Scrubs, is that true?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> *BUKKAKE TO THE RESCUE!!!*


Now why all of the sudden that "I like bukkake" song is playing inside my head?

Gaaaaaaaaah, can't get it out.!!!!  

j/k, sup, David


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 11, 2006)

> responsibility for the happiness of people I care about


That's the cutest thing _ever_. 

Much love^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

Love for the Melly  ^^

Goddamn, I hate uninterrupted allergies.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not allergic to anything! Hazaa!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2006)

Mel likes my pirate charms.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 12, 2006)

One of my friend's house (campus-area house) was pirate-themed for a few months.

Flags and everything.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish I had a house.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

Beercan doesnt fit you anymore?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Beercan doesnt fit you anymore?



moeemo () I have an idea. Let's both take turns finishing each other's lines as a poem of sorts to Mel. D:


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

Deal!

Go first? <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 13, 2006)

Who's on first?  <3


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

Since you guys are so slow, I might as well start. 

Mel is like a truck.


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Mel is like a truck.


Gives everyone rides

This game sucks. You guys go find something better to do.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mel is like a truck.



what what?

>_<

Also, ms. occa/daniadminladyofknowledgeability:

If a forum were auto-editing known curse words, turning "damn" into "d**n", how would one go about making it...stop? xD

Any other forum customization tips would also be appreciated


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2006)

> If a forum were auto-editing known curse words, turning "damn" into "d**n", how would one go about making it...stop? xD


_Use the 1337, 1uk3!_


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Assuming it's a VB forum, it would be under censorship options in the options portion of the admincp.

Assuming it's not a VB forum, I've no earthly idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Gives everyone rides



So true.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2006)

Good deal. Figured out how to turn it off anyways though.

Didn't really think it was vb, but a lot of things are similar so I figured I could be wrong.


----------



## TDM (Feb 13, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> *M*ore
> *A*wful
> *R*omantic
> *I*nterest and
> *O*ff-putting




Thank you for answering a question I had.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

Mmm...I'm gonna record my voice for you guys once I get that mic. I told Joko I would.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2006)

I need a mic too. We could get a ventrilo 

I'm on vent for my WoW guild, it's actually pretty nice. 

I'm gonna work on buying an Ode to ItO vent so I can talk to my nf friends _and_ be on WoW 37 hours a day


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go on an anti WoW crusade to bring the ones we love back to us .


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

Why is every WoW player so freaking facinated with norse mythology. 

Leave us kids alone =[


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 13, 2006)

I prefer Roman and Greek mythology.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to go on an anti WoW crusade to bring the ones we love back to us .


I'm with ya, Chammy!!
They took away our Celly  

And yeah, Yoshi, Greek Mythology FTW


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

I am of course referring to the WoW players who name theirselves for "Odin dragonslayer" or "PenISThoR" and got their own weapons smith, where they make replicas of viking weapons.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL, PenISThoR!!  

BTW, I too find myself quite fond of Norse Mythology
I can see you already named yourself "Odin"


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2006)

Welsh mythology ftw!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 13, 2006)

Pfft, if Welsh mythology was interesting I'd be studying it at university (which happens to be in Wales!)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt shall have his vengeance all upon your face shortly


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 14, 2006)

I think Melly should drop in here and give me some attention or I might do something stupid to get her attention.  ;___;

[/angsty teenage son]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 14, 2006)

like what?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 14, 2006)

Haven't decided yet. Maybe I should neg-rep Toilet with my 10+ million rep to see what happens?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2006)

Or pos rep me.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 14, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I think Melly should drop in here and give me some attention or I might do something stupid to get her attention.  ;___;
> 
> [/angsty teenage son]


Whatever you're thinking, don't! And hot sig.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 14, 2006)

Do it, come on you pussy.


----------



## Blue (Feb 14, 2006)

I think Mel should sell her attention. She would make an absolute fortune. 

Stalkers: How many of you occasionally confuse this bastard for Mel?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm to elite of an stalker to confuse Occa with anyone. So where is my attention? 

Damn, I guess I'll just have to seattle for attention from Toilet again. Life sucks!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 14, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I think Mel should sell her attention. She would make an absolute fortune.



_I agree, she should. I wonder who her lucky valentine is today. _



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Stalkers: How many of you occasionally confuse this bastard for Mel?



_Only rookie stalkers would confuse the two.  That's because mel's name on the active user list is conveniently typed in bold font (*Occasionalutopia*), so it stands out and you can't miss it. 

Sunshine & Gasoline took stalking to a whole new level, when he saw mel come online and tried to anticipate the next thread that she'll post in. That's why he posted here, asking for her attention thingy. However, his luck failed him and she posted in the Byakuya FC instead. _

_Tip from a pro in finding posting patterns of members : If you want to communicate a message to mel, post in the "member name change" thread what you want to tell her. She is religiously dedicated to reading every single post of that thread. _


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 14, 2006)

^As the pro stalker that I am, I already knew all those. But I intentionally chose this thread because I didn't want Mel to openly see that I was stalking the shit out of her.

Note tho that she did come in here, but since she hates me, she chose not to satisfy my attention-whorage.

* kills self *


----------



## Reznor (Feb 14, 2006)

> Stalkers: How many of you occasionally confuse this bastard for Mel?


 I did.


> Only rookie stalkers would confuse the two.  That's because mel's name on the active user list is conveniently typed in bold font (Occasionalutopia), so it stands out and you can't miss it.


 Not on the active members list, you tool.

When a section has a new post, it say the new poster's name by it, with no special font properties.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 14, 2006)

wait a second 
i havent joined this fc 
weird
let me join please 

hello everyone


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 14, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I think Mel should sell her attention. She would make an absolute fortune.
> 
> Stalkers: How many of you occasionally confuse this bastard for Mel?


Not me, since his username's suffix is "Son of a bitch" in Portuguese (Filho Da Puta)........ thank God I learned some Portuguese to at least initiate a convo with Dyro.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

So what does his whole name then? Do you know that Mario?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 14, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> So what does his whole name then? Do you know that Mario?


I don't think the word "omsat" is Portuguese. It could be an acronym, then again, what do I know


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Deal!
> 
> Go first? <3



Shit, I passed out after writing that post. XD
Let's begin now. :amazed 

_Mel is too cool._


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

*intercepts*

_for school._


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I think Mel should sell her attention. She would make an absolute fortune.
> 
> Stalkers: How many of you occasionally confuse this bastard for Mel?



I e-mailed Mel a week ago asking her to delete him. :x


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

Why? Is he really copying Melly?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 14, 2006)

> Mel is too cool.





> for school.





> I e-mailed Mel a week ago asking her to delete him. :x





> Why? Is he really copying Melly?



This poem sucks!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

Mel is cool, Mel is sweet,
One so great for me to eat.
For not only is she sweet like honey
But she makes me feel good in my tummy!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Mel is cool, Mel is sweet,
> One so great for me to eat.
> For not only is she sweet like honey
> But she makes me feel good in my tummy!



TAKE MEL OUT OF YOUR TUMMY.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

*coughs up Melly*

You didn't like the poem?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> *coughs up Melly*
> 
> You didn't like the poem?



I did; just not when you have Mel all to yourself.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2006)

Mel, Mel, Mel-topia,
Gentle as she seems!
My melly, my melly, my melly, my melly,
Her bot-bot's a dream!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

Melly Melly, sleeps with Celly
When Dani's not around.
When she goes off to work today
You know where Mel is found!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

Mel Mel Mel your boat,
Gently down the stream.
Melly Melly Melly Melly [/dyslexic]
Life is but a dream.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

_You were rapture in personification
Without any slight addition of a few elegant brush strokes_

Continue!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Mel Mel Mel your boat,
> Gently down the stream.
> Melly Melly Melly Melly [/dyslexic]
> Life is but a dream.



I laughed at that one, the dyslexic tag caught me off guard =D


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2006)

> Mel Mel Mel your boat,
> Gently down the stream.
> Melly Melly Melly Melly [/dyslexic]
> Life is but a dream.


I already did _Row, Row..._you whore!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 14, 2006)

> This poem sucks!



HAHAha

>_>


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 14, 2006)

Perhaps it would've been better if:

Rho, Rho, Rho your boat
Mel be in my dreams
Kiri no Kuchiki Kiri no Kuchiki
Fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 14, 2006)

Rub-a-dub gel
Thanks for the Mel


Damn, that sucked.  And I'm not shocked the thread moved seamlessly WITHOUT ME​


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Welsh mythology ftw!



Totally! [/Mikeismyebrother]

*Slays Will* You don't deserve to be in Wales. Feel free to study at Ansonia Community College. Next town over from me.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2006)

We wish you a Melly Christmas
We wish you a Melly Christmas
We wish you a Melly Christmas
And a happy Melyear.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 15, 2006)

*eats hobo*


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 15, 2006)

Twinkle, twinkle, little Mel,
Naruto's penis? Sai, pray tell!
Up above the world so high [/moe],
Like a bishi in my pants [non-rhymic scheme].
Twinkle, twinkle, little Mel,
How I wonder why you spell!


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey there Mrs. Lovely are you coming out to play
I've been stranded on your door step every night and day
And I want you so bad but when you cry I get scared
Wanna dry your eyes with cinnamon and pears


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 15, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Hey there Mrs. Lovely are you coming out to play
> I've been stranded on your door step every night and day
> And I want you so bad but when you cry I get scared
> Wanna dry your eyes with cinnamon and pears



Cheater! Make up your own lyrics!


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

_I want to go to Magnolia Mountain
And lay my weary head down
Down on the rocks on the mountain Melly made
Steady my soul and ease my worry
Hold me when I rattle
Like a hummingbird humming
Tie me to the rocks on the mountain Melly made_

there, made the changes myself 

=======================================================

Edit: here's something cooked up at 4 am, so bare with the shityness XD


You are rapture in personification 
without anyadditions of  brush strokes

You are a voice of reason soaring high 
Fowls may roam amidst us but we'll manage a sigh

You are a light house, shedding a light so warm
aiding everyone and guiding us home. 

Ashes and dust might be the ends of our trip
but with your heart warming soul and grip
I can bare with it
I wouldnt even mind it at all


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd like to tape you
Please join me in my bed

I win.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Melly Melly, sleeps with Celly
> When Dani's not around.
> When she goes off to work today
> You know where Mel is found!


This one wins. 



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Rho, Rho, Rho your boat
> Mel be in my dreams
> Kiri no Kuchiki Kiri no Kuchiki
> Fuck is wrong with me?


lol.


> I'd like to tape you
> Please join me in my bed


LOSE. You are the weakest link, goodbye.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> You are the weakest link, goodbye.



I remember that time you used that exact line on SOAN, lol. *nostalgia*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> This one wins.


 
Booyah!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

> Wanna dry your eyes with cinnamon and pears


Geez, that would be weird XD 

*wipes face with cocoanuts and beavers*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

*wips butt with leaves*

Weirdos.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Geez, that would be weird XD
> 
> *wipes face with cocoanuts and beavers*



Files all complaints to Ryan Adams XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> You are the weakest link, goodbye.



Conversely, using that catchphrase throws the implications right back at the sender. 

But the real matter at hand is whether Kageyoshi was whipping his butt with leaves or wiping it with them.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue i see youre online now 

can you add me to the list please
thanks


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

List? Oh ya, *THE LIST*.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

a light in the dark
a breeze alighted
a ground in the sky
a girl, delighted

A rope o'er abyss
A friend to stand by
a road in the forest
a bridge to the sky

Weary and weather'd
We sit together
The traveler and she
The mountain and me


Well, that's my attmept.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Blue i see youre online now
> 
> can you add me to the list please
> thanks


Okay, sorry about that. 



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Conversely, using that catchphrase throws the implications right back at the sender.


No, I am AWESOME. I am the JUDGE. It is my job to be an officious, offensive asshole because I AM SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks 

so how are you doing


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

Could be worse, I guess. Suffering from a distinct lack of beauty and autonomy, and other vague malaise that I hesitate to describe.

Let's just say I'm okay.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

It's okay to be okay. 

And you know, no you don't cause I haven't told it yet. I taped my backpack to my back when I went to school today. Teacher went nuts.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

a lack of beauty and autonomy 
i guess a lock of good lie  

good to hear youre oke


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> And you know, no you don't cause I haven't told it yet. I taped my backpack to my back when I went to school today. Teacher went nuts.


I heard theft was a problem in Norweigan schools, but that's terrible.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

I imagine that would be pretty cool. You just leave the backpack on, then the teacher tells you to take it off, then you drop the shoulder straps and it stays on...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Did the teacher try to rip it off?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

indeed that would be funny XD
ow about taping youre backpack to the front side XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

DANI said:
			
		

> I heard theft was a problem in Norweigan schools, but that's terrible


XDDDDDDD.. giggle out loud


> I imagine that would be pretty cool. You just leave the backpack on, then the teacher tells you to take it off, then you drop the shoulder straps and it stays on...


XDD 

Well she was wtffing from the moment I entered the door though. Since silver colored duct tape is really easy to spot. Especially amongst those nicely clothed teenagers in my class.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

Haha. Backpacks....


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> No, I am AWESOME. I am the JUDGE. It is my job to be an officious, offensive asshole because I AM SO MUCH BETTER.



Woah, it's like seeing myself in a mirror! And I love seeing myself in a mirror!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Woah, it's like seeing myself in a mirror! And I love seeing myself in a mirror!


i thought so 

...
havent looked in a mirror in a wile


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm one of those possessed mirrors that let you preen and pose, and then confuse the hell out of you by mocking you... just prior to eating your brains/soul/kidneys.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Booyah!


Lucky bastard. I wish that Stuart Scott would sue you for using his trade-mark call on Sportscenter!!  

And how bout them Norwegians bringing in the medals. See, Toilet? You should've been a luge.

BTW, does anyone use those tri-fold mirrors??  

And hello, Dani  ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'm one of those possessed mirrors that let you preen and pose, and then confuse the hell out of you by mocking you... just prior to eating your brains/soul/kidneys.



I'd also like to point out that MIRRORS DON'T PUNCH ME IN THE FACE! 

My nose hurts...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

> Haha. Backpacks....


Are you mocking the fact that I wear a backpack to school  
You're not one of those manpurse people are you? 



..REZNOR!



> And how bout them Norwegians bringing in the medals. See, Toilet? You should've been a luge.


I would get ice down my pants -_- 
And are we winning?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> Are you mocking the fact that I wear a backpack to school
> You're not one of those manpurse people are you?


 I used to wear a backpack in High School. I had all my books in it, as well as a 24 pack of pop that I'd sell.

It weighed also 50 lbs (~20 kg for those that can't convert.)

Now, I have an office so I leave my books there


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

Now I have an office so I leave my books there


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

i have a backpack shaped office


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> Now I have an office so I leave my books there


 

Nice. What for?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, I'm weirded out by the copying. What's goin on?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

there talking about backpacks and offices
i'm now in my livingroom and there are 3 desks 
2 drawing desks and a computer desk


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, I'm weirded out by the copying. What's goin on?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaah! 

I want to ride Yoshi


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

i doubt somebody is gonna copy that


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaah!
> 
> I want to ride Yoshi


You ARE Yoshi XD

*rides*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it when Rez rides me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 15, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I used to wear a backpack in High School. I had all my books in it, as well as a 24 pack of pop that I'd sell.
> 
> It weighed also 50 lbs (~20 kg for those that can't convert.)
> 
> Now, I have an office so I leave my books there


On my backpack, I had 30 pop-tarts  


			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I love it when Rez rides me.


:S


----------



## chauronity (Feb 15, 2006)

1 desk and 2 closets in here ...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it when Rez rides me.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

Toilet has a sheep in his office


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I love it when Rez rides me.


Rez only rides me!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice. What for?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

i thought toilet had a toilet in his toilet... i mean office

time paradox


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 15, 2006)

So that'd make Rez a double-crosser??
I thought he originally rode KK. Yipes  :S  :S  :S


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

> I thought he originally rode KK. Yipes


So that'd make Rez a double-crosser??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess the word would be "triple-crosser", since you were mentioned, along with Yoshi and KK.

Oh my.....


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice. What for?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Rez rides us all. We are his warhorses of doom. I'm his waryoshi of slightly less doom.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

Rez doesn't ride me. He does ride on Byakukingler sometimes, though. But he earned that!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

> Nice. What for?


This... is the greatest thing I have ever read, Thank you , LoTU


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _I agree, she should. I wonder who her lucky valentine is today. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_I just adore her dedication. _


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEPY CREEEEEEEPY


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEPY CREEEEEEEPY



_If you think that's creepy then get a hold of this ..



			
				Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		


 I don't want to meet anyone 
I heard about a girl who was eaten by her internet stalker :gasp 

Click to expand...


from this thread - click here.

 _


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

You are even stalking threads _about_ stalkers? Damn, dude.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

jkingler? said:
			
		

> You are even stalking threads _about_ stalkers? Damn, dude.



_LOL, it's a thread someone started about meeting NF members in person._


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

jkingler? said:
			
		

> You are even stalking threads _about_ stalkers? Damn, dude.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

_HOLY SHIT !_  

_Where do you know me from Jef?  _


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

shhht
i never reveal my sorces
or blow my cover


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> shhht
> i never reveal my sorces
> or blow my cover



_I kid you not, when I tell you that I freaked out when I saw it._


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

The all italics makes Oro and even creepier stalker.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

indeed
my special anti stalker satelite is detecting a huge amount of stalker here


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> The all italics makes Oro and even creepier stalker.



_I guess the name "Orochimaru" suits me well then. Remember when Kabuto and Sasori (Yamato) were on the bridge, and how Orochimaru was spying on them silently? Do you remember what happened to that bunny who almost blew my his cover? 

He was so good, that he even sensed the rats (Sai, Sakura and Naruto) from afar. _


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2006)

Goddamn, so who is creepier, Orochimaru or _Orochimaru_?


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2006)

Here, Orochi - stalk this person.

It'll be fun, I promise.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a very good question. So far, I can't say for sure.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe that Oroch_imaru_ is.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2006)

_Orochimaru_ is stalkerriffic.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> Orochimaru or _Orochimaru_?


 Let's mod him and find out.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey about that, whom do I talk to about the modding around the Konoha Library and Telegrams?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Here, Orochi - stalk this person.
> 
> It'll be fun, I promise.


Maybe if you didn't tell me on msn i would have fallen for it rez : P


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> Hey about that, whom do I talk to about the modding around the Konoha Library and Telegrams?


 Axass,Utz, pek, TenshiOni, 
Gold Knight


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Here, Orochi - stalk this person.
> 
> It'll be fun, I promise.



_Promises are like pie-crust .. easily broken._


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Here, Orochi - stalk this person.
> 
> It'll be fun, I promise.



xD >___<  etc.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Promises are like pie-crust .. easily broken._


but good and yummy
 
*drools*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> but good and yummy
> 
> *drools*



​


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

i'm going to bed good night/day people
peace


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 15, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Maybe if you didn't tell me on msn i would have fallen for it rez : P


Maybe I'd find it funnier if you hadn't BLOCKED me on msn.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Maybe I'd find it funnier if you hadn't BLOCKED me on msn.



_It's no use crying over spilt milk, yo!_


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> Maybe I'd find it funnier if you hadn't BLOCKED me on msn.


 Naru.... Don't make me threaten you with a Member FC lock-out =\

No more of these kinds of posts.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Melly, Dani, have you ever thought of doing cover versions of songs to record? Are there any you would be interested in?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 15, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _It's no use crying over spilt milk, yo!_


Is it spilt or split?? I really forgot the quote now  

And "Rez" (and the quotes on your Username still puzzle me), you win, my lips are sealed.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Here, Orochi - stalk this person.
> 
> It'll be fun, I promise.



She still hates me from my newbishness a year ago.  

I've been a member for a year.  

And guys, slow down. I can't keep up with these pages moving ten million miles per second. God.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 15, 2006)

Zee speed she is blindin! Slow down or it'll esplode!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2006)

Smoochy the Rhino said:
			
		

> Zee speed she is blindin! Slow down or it'll esplode!



I'll make you esplode if you don't get rid of the freaky avatar and sig.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually like the Osaka sig (for about 3 secs then the eyes start to hurt) because it's well, Osaka XD Matt, been wanting to ask - who's the guy in your av?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

hello occa 
whats up?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

The guy in my avatar is Bode Miller. He's a US skiier. (Olympictard)

And yeah, how are you Mel? It seems as though we never get to talk anymore.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

Nothing spectacular, nursing a headache (well not really, staring at a computer screen's probably only making it worse XD) and wishing was in Bangkok w/ better half attending a certain rock festival. And how are you? ^^

Edit for Matt:
And how are YOU?  Yeah, been a while since we had a good chat, I really should PM you or something. And good to know re: av - my winter sports knowledge = 0 XD


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

I wouldn't mind going to a rock festival. Just when I'm less tired. I had McDonalds for lunch, so now I'm full and sleepy. =_= And I've wanted to be learning Norwegian, but it's so uncommon that you can't find too many great resources. Oh yeah, and I'm gonna go on an antidepressant or something. 

I hope you feel better though, Mel. Headaches are no fun. Maybe you should take a nap!

Edit: Melly, don't worry. Just as long as I know you're safe, I'll be sure to send you a PM some time when I know you won't be busy.  Plus, I like sports at the summer Olympics better (swimmingswimmingswimmingswimming) but either way, I just like watching the Olympics in general. Seeing people from all over the world makes me spaz. Many foreign woman are hot.  Which reminds me, there was a cute girl in the waiting room at the doctor's today. [/Random]


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Just realised what a whore/weirdo he must've sounded like in the above post.*


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

+  +   X  @ mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

XDDDDD

Not at all Matt XD Why Norwegian of all things though? Especially considering it's much less common as an extra language than say French Spanish etc.? Good luck w/ that in any case ^^ 

I'm looking forward to the summer Olympics as well - swimming is always fun to watch - my favourite's gymnastics though. They're all so gorgeous and have all these spectacular moves 

Anti-depressants - hmm, good luck w/ that. I hope you've already talked things through thoroughly w/ your therapist, those things are tricky. And I'd only start wondering about possible weirdoness if you started describing wondering what said cute girl at doc's office's toes taste like, so I think you're pretty good in that department! 

*covets moemoe's *


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Still, the doctor's office - funky place to meet a girl, huh?

Not sure why. =X It was random, but I narrowed out alot of languages, and that was one of the few I was left with. It's hard to describe. It's like a two week train of thought. XD

Indeed. I like gymnastics too. I'm amazed that they can all do that. 

And thanks. I'm hoping it all goes well. Apparently one of the side effects in people my age is going suicidal.  I don't wanna kill myself.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

Speaking of Winter Olympics, I got an A+ on part one of my Journalism report   

See, people, sports CAN help you in your studies.

And MEL!!!! How are you doing today?? Besides the headache and you wishing you were in Thailand??  

EDIT: Isn't that a shocker? My bad luck and bad timing once again plays me a bad hand and Mel's already gone.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> EDIT: Isn't that a shocker? My bad luck and bad timing once again plays me a bad hand and Mel's already gone.



Uhh...Mario. Stop.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

Hammer time!!!
Well, I wanted to PM her, but I got home from school a tad late.  

For the record, all I meant what I said was that I wanted to PM Mel about something, but I didn't arrive in time for the PM to reach her.

Then again, I've said things that might mislead others, and jokes that other people don't interpret as a joke. For that, let's clean the slate and say that I apologize. I'll try and behave from now on, and I WILL BE CLEARER ON JOKE THREADS.

No hard feelings??


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes. We have alot of hard feelings, Mario. *Kills*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 17, 2006)

*ressurection jutsu*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you know what jesus aid to goliath on mount zion?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

32q444442q3 dassads2w3 =¤"Q#& 
!"§Q


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

"So a rabbi and a priest walk into a bar.."


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Do you know what jesus aid to goliath on mount zion?



That Toilet's a whore.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

'DAs wrong. Moe and giro are both lovebabies.


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

Tad bit tipsy toiletboy <3?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> 'DAs wrong. Moe and giro are both lovebabies.



Go to sleep, drunkard.  You're polluting my internet. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Bai bai moe giro.

Goodnight.


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

Night toiletboy =]. Sweet dreams filled with sheep <3


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 17, 2006)

Oi, oi! moe-man! You got any Japanese music that you'd like to pimp my way?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL, I missed drunken-toilet.

Now there's an oxymoron, 

I wish I'll see more of the adventures of drunken toilet again.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

good morning all 
how are you doing today?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Sideways         .


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm feeling extremely girly atm


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

....
..........HOLY JESUS CHRIST! *jawdrop*

 I will now pretend that you're that girl and not a hippietard potsmoking male student.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Moe 
what the hell happent???
XD
yes like you told me life of a batchelor is hard XD


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

I KNOW

She's so freakingly inhumanly angelicly hot. I'm totally in fanboy mode over her. She's the prettiest female marchign this world. Love love love love.

toilet; I will now pretend that you're a girl and not a makeup wearing boy.

...wait


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

toilet is a make up wearing boy 
or is he an ugly girl?
confusion all around 
like the theme Moe man


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Moe Stop spreading correct false rumors!!


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

XD Thanks jeff

toiletboy


*Spoiler*: _:faint_


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

no problemo moe



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Moe Stop spreading correct false rumors!!


moe isnt spreading rumors
were just talking


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Jef 



Moe


Girl ^___________________________^


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

toilet i'll bribe you with girl pictures
if moe can i can do it to >_>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

She's good looking but she looks a bit cross-eyed in your avatar moe. Or just concentrating too hard.

*shields from the pending beating*


----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2006)

Her eyes are piercing my very soul. *hides behind sean*


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

*beats you to death with a Grio*


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

More Ivana <3333


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the photographer woke her up in that new shot, her eyes haven't centered to see into HIS SOUL yet but she looks tired. And how about a smile?!

*prepares his heart paddles again*


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Bugger off, you're making fanboy moe sad ;_;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Moe only likes big breasted girls.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Moe only likes big breasted girls.



gotta problem with that preference?!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Who is that, Moe? She hawt.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

if it isnt Dave
he smells a girl from 3 threads away in NF


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

More firm small yellow-adorned globes.

@moe


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

scarlette johanson is in my top 3 list of most pretty hollywood actrices


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Moe only likes big breasted girls.



I know you feel hurt toilet. I still like you though, even though your flat chested 



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> More firm small yellow-adorned globes.
> 
> @moe



 

Dav; Ivana. Love.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Bugger off, you're making fanboy moe sad ;_;



I will respect your (lazy eye-d) preferences.

No really, come 'ere big guy, she's beautiful and so are you <3

(can't believe I just used '<3')


----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I will respect your (lazy eye-d) preferences.
> 
> No really, come 'ere big guy, she's beautiful and so are you <3
> 
> (can't believe I just used '<3')



omfg. shroomsday just used <3.


<3 shroomsday.


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

I feel so honoured to know I was Shroom's first!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2006)

o_O

freaky people . .


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

CELlllly <3


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG! I hatched!!!  Awesome!! 

And she looks unnatural. o_0 What if that girl just like saw you all fanboying over her. I'd love to see this place under like federal investigations or something. <____<


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't want to keep... doing this... but I... can't stop...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

I always read "occacox" in stead of "occavox" :s

Somebody should change it


Backs are hot.

Edit : XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I don't want to keep... doing this... but I... can't stop...


your sucha gay man : P


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> your sucha gay man : P



Easy now, I don't want to get into a battle of wits here 

I'll make it up to moe in the future.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2006)

Bohahahaahao.

That was my heartiest laugh, delivered in the manner of a swahili tribesman.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

She's not that hawt IMO, not very attractive to moi. I much prefer that women in the back picture.

Is moe going to hurt me now?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 18, 2006)

Was that woman showing off her back Angelina Jolie or Terry Hatcher?

*flees*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> More Ivana <3333



She's not bad for a blonde, but I think *Elisabeth Harnois* is prettier and much more "angelical" per se ..


​


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> if it isnt Dave
> he smells a girl from *3 forums away*


Part in bold editted for truth.

Anyway, I'd rather see Clemence Poesy, god those lips of her are so alluring..

And Marcia Cross, red hair and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2006)

> She's not bad for a blonde


Nah pffft, fu P:


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 18, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Nah pffft, fu P:



Hehe, nothing personal yo!


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont care! She's extremely fetching, simple, gentle and her soft features and blonde locks remind me of my old flame, so  @ the lot of you!

*stabs shroomsy * wanker XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Hehe, nothing personal yo!


how can it be person when it's general. .

sorry, the voices in my head told me too. .


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Moe, you feeling nostalgic, mate?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2006)

Moe, she looks good in the sig, but her eyes are scaring me in the avy...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, don't mess with Iron and Wine, yo! >/


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

hey hey 
what am i seeing here celly 
whats up?
still talking about moes theme i see


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with Oro, Elisabeth Harnois is more attractive.


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Ivana > Elisabeth. Why? Elisabth looks like a Barby doll all preped up. Ivana reflects a more fragile, natural and sincere arua. Hence the "moe got tardy fanboy" posts. Women do not need a bucket load of make up to make them beautiful 


Cel! Mark my words, you're day will come! *shakefis tala Family guy monkey*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 18, 2006)

Girls are for gays. I only use real men for my sigs and avis.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Are you saying that..that's a man in your sig/ava? :s


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

thats S&G's little secret


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't like Toilet.


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Are you saying that..that's a man in your sig/ava? :s



Jos has lovely legs doesnt he?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone here seen high fidelity? 

Ok then, top five women of sexyness
1. Angelina Jolie
2. Scarlett Johanson
3. Elisha Cuthbert
4. Venke Knutson
5. Eva Mendes


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Monica Bullecia and Mel


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Ivana > Elisabeth. Why?



.. because that's your opinion.

My opinion is that Elisabeth > Ivana and her family. Fair enough?


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

It goes without saying that whatever anyone posts is their opinion.

Though it's a fact really; Jos does have lovehandles lovely legs


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Jos has lovely legs doesnt he?


ow yeah


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2006)

> Ivana > Elisabeth


I'd agree with that. But I'd also agree with this:

Most of the women I find attractive > Ivana > Elisabeth


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you guys know that it's possible to massage/rub body fat away? 

Fast! Everyone rub sunshine! Lets see if we can make him vanish :>


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Jos ate his cock today.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 18, 2006)

Did I miss something??

*ponders*



And I'm on a joke-gag order. Sup?


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Monica Bullecia and Mel


Oh yes, Bellucci. Indeed yes. 

And Mel, but you should have known better. 

*Uke stick*

*in eye*

Angelina Jolie is overrated like omg.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Angelina _is_ overrated, but still hot. If she asked, I would bang her like a drum.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah youre right Blue jollie is to much over rather
hey there  how are you?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

> Angelina Jolie is overrated like omg.


IS NOT! 

Don't mock the only girl (woman) I've ever been in love with. Yeah I know it's sad


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Angelina _is_ overrated, but still hot. If she asked, I would bang her like a drum.


Yeah, me too. But she would have to call me, and I wouldn't cancel any lunches for her. Monica, tho - I'd cancel my wedding for her.


			
				Jef said:
			
		

> hey there  how are you?


Still chugging. I'm supposed to go to some party tonight, but sitting around a bonfire drinking beer isn't my cup of cocoa, especially since my friends cancelled.


> Don't mock the only girl (woman) I've ever been in love with. Yeah I know it's sad


Dude, infatuation. Totally different from love.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Who's Monica Belluchi?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Redheaded Nicole Kidman is also pretty damn hot, but that might be because of my redhead fetish.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

google it with the image function and you will get nice results 
@ dave: 10 years ago now not realy anymore


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 18, 2006)

The next female to post here is old!


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Who's Monica Belluchi?




EDIT: oops.  



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> The next female to post here is old!


Dude, fuck you.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, she's *MEGA* hot!


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Wow, she's *MEGA* hot!


Kinda like Jolie, but polished and cut.

And I realized my link had pr0n. Oops. *Bans self*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

> Dude, infatuation. Totally different from love.


A foolish, unreasoning, or extravagant passion or attraction.

ok, but I was 8 at the time and you have to take that into concideration. And she played this awesome character, my incomplete brain at the time (still is) was totally captured by this woman. My dreamworld is fucked up. I used to imagine that I was indiana jones at that age also. The memories from that time, the good feeling, omg nice feeling. 

All my relationships have been boring as hell. I always seem to end up with a girl that only wants to sit on the sofa talking about how much she loves me, and I have to say how much I love her, again, and again, and again, until we have nothing more to talk about. There has to be fire goddamnit. It has to be more than just sugar sweet girly talk. I'm young, I know that, but I am allowed to be cynical :L 

I just want a girl that I can rob a bank with or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

9tail, you got the 5k posts!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

He has 2,930 posts, what are you talking about?


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I just want a girl that I can rob a bank with or something.


See? You DO know what love is.

Mel's robbed lots of metaphorical banks with me.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Kinda like Jolie, but polished and cut.
> 
> And I realized my link had pr0n. Oops. *Bans self*


its the second time i click links of p0rn related sites in nf
and everytime they get deleted when i realise it XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like to insert something into her 'bank account'.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

> Mel's robbed lots of metaphorical banks with me


Yeah I know. I can pay for your wedding when I (hopefully) find the criminal of my heart. ^^



> I'd like to insert something into her 'bank account'.


Oh, how very subtle of you! HIGH FIVES!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'd like to insert something into her 'bank account'.


as long there is cash comming out its cool
if not its a scam


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh there'll be something coming out, but it won't be cash


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

what will?
tell me XD
credit card?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> He has 2,930 posts, what are you talking about?


As in he posted the #5000 post in this FC.

And Mel's a damn fine young woman, who is positively awesome to talk to. Especially when both possesing mic's.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> what will?
> tell me XD
> credit card?


Not until you're 18.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Kinda like Jolie, but polished and cut.
> 
> And I realized my link had pr0n. Oops. *Bans self*


Ah, the Liberties of Administration.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Don't mock the only girl (woman) I've ever been in love with. Yeah I know it's sad


You willing to duel Brad Pitt??
I'll be judge.  *20 paces and FIRE*


			
				C&S said:
			
		

> And Mel's a damn fine young woman, who is positively awesome to talk to. Especially when both possesing mic's.


Quoted for complete and absolute 100% truth.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Not until you're 18.


darn i'll have to wait 3 months 
6 may 
are we there yet?


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'd like to insert something into her 'bank account'.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Dude, fuck you.


*delayed reaction.*

*hearty tone of voice*

Oh? Ha-ha! So you've fell into my meticulously elaborate trap! I've been working on it for years!







Damn, I _really_ don't sound smart there.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

*Retreats to occa thread away from retardation personified by anime geeks*

Lets talk about boobs like normal people.


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Any cool movies you can reccomend toilet? Going out in a bet to rent some.

I just love the karate pose you're egg has


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Occa boobs?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

> Any cool movies you can reccomend toielt? Going out in a bet to rent some.


Fear and loathing in las vegas 

It's about the acid culture in the 60s. Johnny Depp plays damn good. It's awesome.


High fidelity, music tard loveproblems tard movie. Cool indeed. 


Crash, a movie about connection. 

I've seen these recently, they're nice.


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't seen any good movies in ages. :l

The last movie I've seen is Doom. x_X


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

The last movie I saw... I think it was either The Last Samurai or Sin City, can't remember.

Unless you count Hendrix Live At Woodstock.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

is it good Blue?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

I've completely stopped gaming and tv watching. I just go to school, see movies, computer laming  and drink now. 

Doom sucked. As any movie with The Rock :s But I liked the tribute to doom 3D at the end of the movie. <3

One of the finest movies I've seen is the "Shawshank Redemption". .


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

goh there are so many good movies out there
and having a cousin that studies film helps out alot with good movie hints
"Le huiteime jour" is a great (belgian movie) about a handicaped guy and a divorced buisness man that meet and have a weird time


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> One of the finest movies I've seen is the "Shawshank Redemption". .



Good man =]

Crash was awesome. If you enjoy the "connection" movies, check out_ 12 Conversations about One thing_, _15 Minutes Before Midnight_ and _Coffee & Cigs_. I posted threads about them in the theatre a while back,  so if youre interested, give them a read =]

Havent seen Fear and loathing in las vegas , but now Im hyped about it.

Later all. <3s @ Dani dan dan and you toilet boy


----------



## Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> One of the finest movies I've seen is the "Shawshank Redemption". .


This is true. Also _The Green Mile_.

At least in my experience. Which has been limited recently.

Jef: No, it wasn't.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> One of the finest movies I've seen is the "Shawshank Redemption". .



That seems to top most lists nowadays. Last good film I saw... well I borrowed 'Monster', 'Infernal Affairs' and 'Trading Places' recently. Before that 'The Naked Gun', 'Uncle Buck' and 'Crash'. Haven't seen anything interesting at the cinema for a while though.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> This is true. Also _The Green Mile_.
> 
> At least in my experience. Which has been limited recently.
> 
> Jef: No, it wasn't.


how so?
please do tell me


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone seen Matchstick Men? Was a pretty interesting film, to me.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> The green mile is a masterpiece. Tom Hanks ftw. Forest Gump is one of the most heartwarming movies ever. Life is like a box of chocolates..
> 
> .


loved them both so much tom hanks at his best 

i want to see coffee and cigarets


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim Robbins was screwed out of an Academy Award when he worked on "The Shawshank Redemption", he SHOULD'VE won Best Supporting Actor that year.

@ Shroomy, speaking of Jackie Chan; Rush Hour 3 started filming. I can't wait when location moves to New York


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

If you want some great jackie chan, watch the movies he made while still in Hong Kong. Some of the most hilarious action comedy flicks ever

The original Matrix was grand, but Equilibrium was equally as good. Shame it was released at the same time as The Matrix and was utterly lost in it's hype. The lead acto is the sameone who played the new Batman.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Asian films.. Battle Royale comes to mind. Also some Yakuza film, to which the title I have forgotten, was pretty hardcore, and graphical. The only ones I ever see are those which get shown on MTV's Asian Screening.

The only HK Jackie Chan film I've seen was Thunderbolt, which was pretty interesting. I've also seen some clips of him as SF characters, which were amusing, to say the least.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

He played in The Machinist also? ey?And Equilibrium is indeed awesome. But I still fancy the matrix more. Just because of the pills, and the machines, the agents, and the pwrs.

And ha ha at jackie chan dubbed movies. I have one of jackie chan fighting on boat and they get these electrical shocks from these streetfighter arcade machines and they turn into the characters XD

Edit: omg at hobo


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> @ Shroomy, speaking of Jackie Chan; Rush Hour 3 started filming. I can't wait when location moves to New York



Those movies are pretty good fun, I'll keep an eye out for it.



			
				moe said:
			
		

> If you want some great jackie chan, watch the movies he made while still in Hong Kong. Some of the most hilarious action comedy flicks ever
> 
> The original Matrix was grand, but Equilibrium was equally as good. Shame it was released at the same time as The Matrix and was utterly lost in it's hype. The lead acto is the sameone who played the new Batman.



Well that was Police Story for me, I know Drunken Master's supposed to be another great too. But Police Story has a great balance, and the action's lightning fast.

I remember the storm Equilibrium kicked up online a while after its release, it's timing was really overshadowed, but that's likely due to the PR behind it too.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Like how Master and Commander totally got overshadowed by Pirates of The Caribbean. 

MaC was boring though.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 18, 2006)

Personally, I think people like Pirates of the Caribbean too much.  Don't get me wrong it was a great flick but too many people are memozing the credits and all, thats what we Trekkies do! 

I thought I was a member of this fanclub ages ago.  I guess, i would liek to join again.  Since Occa, is a fan of the coolest, sexiest and badass Bleach character Ichigo!.....Hitsugaya....Kuchiki Byakuya!  And she made the One Piece forum!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

dont mind it
i'm not on the list either 
i bet this fc is to buzy to become updated to much


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 18, 2006)

What are you Europeans doing up so late??


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 18, 2006)

Doing weed. [/Kumar] 

I am going to get off, sleep a bit and than watch AdultSwim.

See you guys, tommorow most likely.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 18, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Doing weed. [/Kumar]
> 
> *I am going to get off*, sleep a bit and than watch AdultSwim.
> 
> See you guys, tommorow most likely.


Uh, you might wanna edit that sentence, it's a tad suggestive.
BTW, I'm watching the NBA All-Star Weekend right now, then I'll switch off for some good ol' FMA and GITS : SAC

Take care, KB


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 18, 2006)

People are so perverted these days.  Fwah!  I snuck on.  I really dispise, repeats.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> What are you Europeans doing up so late??


now thats a good question  
i dunno
(it was 3am when i logged off the pc)

hello guys


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe they're doing a Pirates of the Caribbean *3*.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2006)

...did they skip 2 or something?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

No, 2 has finished filming, it's gonna be released 2. They're currently filming 3 as we speak.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 19, 2006)

Those bastards!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

why is that comment
KB?
 cool avy


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2006)

Holy shit! Mugen high on purple haze XDDDDDDD KB, awesome avatar.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 19, 2006)

All credit for Bass aka.  The Avatar King for making it.

@ jef - I made the comment for Pirates of the Caribbean 3, when a movie is rushed is usaully sucks.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

i get youre point
good movies need time


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2006)

Doesn't have to, really. It's all about how you spend your time. If you're using overpriced pussies, then yes, it'd take a while.


----------



## Blue (Feb 19, 2006)

Mel just made me smile for the one hundred thousandth time, and her taste in hot people pwns.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 19, 2006)

Melly tends to cheer up any shitty day in general, especially when she uses her voice.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 25, 2006)

Mel I know you said you'd 'bust my face up good' if I did, but I want to leave our motorcycle gang. The other gangs are offering me much better stability and a life long dental plan.

We can still ride around and trash stuff together (not that either of us have ever made it more than a hundred metres without ending up in a horrific crash), but I'll no longer be a 'Hard Rider'.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Hard Rider? You gonna join a studio in Los Angeles, Shroomy?? 

All kidding aside, now that the forums are in full-swing, it's time for me to do what I do best.

*Bump!! (Mel is love, you must bump!)* 


@ Jef: Nutin much, jeffie. I got a headache though.  

Oh well, nothing that Advil can't fix.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mario 
whats up?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

> Mel is love


 So can Mel and love be used interchangably?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> So can Mel and love be used interchangably?


I'd NEVER use Mel.

Oh, you meant sentence-wise..... lol
Of course it can, check wikipedia


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 25, 2006)

so the jef88 fc isnt the only fc thats acting strange 
allmost all my posts are hoaxed


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Is that an excuse to 2x post on Melly's FC, Jeffie?

To be fair, yep, the forums are not quite 100%, so yargh!!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 25, 2006)

i didnt double post XD
you did 
indeed yargh


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

I just checked Wikipedia.

Seems you are right.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I just checked Wikipedia.
> 
> Seems you are right.


So it must be true.

Then I must say, I've been in Mel for quite some time.
Zing?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I just checked Wikipedia.
> 
> Seems you are right.


I checked the bottom of the definition and.... all I have to say is...

Holy shit!! 

I can't believe I actually got something right for once    
Then again, Mel IS love, so I'm 1/2-way shocked.

I am teh trendwhore  =3


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Then I must say, I've been in Mel for quite some time.
> Zing?


 **


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor! *fights*

Does this avy look like something Blocca would wear?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

> Reznor! *fights*


 9Tail-Hokage!  *counters*



> Does this avy look like something Blocca would wear?


 I think so.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Reznor! *fights*
> 
> Does this avy look like something Blocca would wear?


That *LOOKS LIKE MEL!!*
If anything, that's what an animated/manga adapted Mel would look like 
Although the real thing looks more gorgeous than the avy I might add.

BTW, I was right, the forums are NOT on full strength..... I tried to ask Mel about something, and we get this scheisse/m?rde/merda/mierda/kuso/shit



> *There seems to have been a problem with the database.*
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
> ...


Blargh


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 25, 2006)

Why do I always have to be the person to state the obvious :L 

You guys are gay.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Good northern lights to you too, Toilet 
I'm not gay, I'm just desperate


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> 9Tail-Hokage!  *counters*


Ok, ok! Take it easy. You win.

...this time.



> I think so.


Yeah, I thought Blocca when I avatarred the pic. Then I considered using it until Blocca flashed across my mind again. Maybe one of them can accept from me as a gift.


			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> That *LOOKS LIKE MEL!!*
> If anything, that's what an animated/manga adapted Mel would look like
> Although the real thing looks more gorgeous than the avy I might add.


Really? Just like her, eh? Haven't seen her so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

9-tail, if I'd saved pics of Mel, I'd shown you to compare and amaze at her, but since I didn't..... woe is me, and woe is you.

I guess even though Mel isn't here, I'll ask her a few questions anyway:
1) How ish you? 
2) How was your Valentine's Day? (Even though that was more than 10 days ago)  XD
3) Have you ever attended, or at least walked/drove past Bukit Jalil National Stadium @ Kuala Lumpur?

That is all.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

> Really? Just like her, eh? Haven't seen her so I wouldn't know.


 Excellent post. Hopefully this will lead to her posting more pictures.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

The more the merrier, they say. Right, Reznor? 

I forgot another question. XD

4) Who's that on your avy, Mel?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Excellent post. Hopefully this will lead to her posting more pictures.


Yes. It was an implicit plead/invitation for her to do just that.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

hello guys 
whats up?


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Reznor! *fights*
> 
> Does this avy look like something Blocca would wear?


Truthfully? Not really. Mel generally perfers the sexy men of manga for avatars, and I tend to like badass women. She is very fetching, despite being neither male nor overtly badass - who is she? 

EDIT: Hello, Jef.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2006)

You get my PM blue?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Sexy men of manga usually look like women.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello Blue 
Hello hans 
hey Dave 

eew at androgene males


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Guten Morgen, Jeffie   *yeah, it's my silly attempt to talk to a Belgian in German, XD*

Morning, everyone else.   


			
				Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Sexy men of manga *usually* look like women


Usually? About 45% of males in the manga world are androgynous.
Ukon & Sakon/Sai/Haku anyone?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

goede morgen mario 
dutch is the most commen spoken language in belgium
then french and only 0.5% speaks german 

how is mario doing?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Ecstatic!! 
Today is my final Journalism assignment, the Gold Medal, all-Scandinavian, Hockey game between Finland and Sweden.

So far, A+ galore...... schweetness, I'll be taking Journalism as a post-grad, guaranteed!! 
Who the hell said sports does NOT help you in life?  

And yeah, Jeffie, I seem to recall that Belgium is divided into two regions where one speaks Dutch, the other speaks French (Can't seem to recall both names, though I know one of them is Walloon)


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Russia is out of the game


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Russia even lost the Bronze Medal game to Jaromir Jagr and the Czechs.
(Try saying "Jaromir Jagr" fast 10 times)  xP

And BTW, I checked on the Belgian governmental territories, and I hope I have it right, Wallonia (French) and Flanders (Dutch).


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

yes you have it right my friend
i live in the flanders  ( okelidokelie neighber)

to bad i was kinda a russia fan for the games
but finland is way better


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2006)

I got Jaromir's autograph back when he was on the Pens, my fave team.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

favo team still is the san josé sharks


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

*chants*
♪ LET'S GO, ISLES!!! ♪*clap, clap, clap-clap-clap*

My favorite is the New York Islanders (and yeah, I always look forward to Rangers vs Islanders games)


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

i wish i could see the NHL on tv 
meh i'll stick to playing it on ps2 XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

And with this, I leave for *barfs* work!! 
Tata, peeps, be seeing you in 7 hours 

BTW, what's with all the Nike designs on the soccer uniforms? I tell ya, the only throwbacks I don't like is soccer, and they chose the wrong time to do so.
Check out Belgium's new home threads, they ain't the Red Devils no more (Red shirt, black shorts, yellow socks)


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

stop say that team  its a disgrease for belgian soccer

they suck ass now
they used to be good in the 90ties
the belgian nike factory is in my village its only 2 miles away 

later mario


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> stop say that team  its a disgrease for belgian soccer
> 
> they suck ass now
> they used to be good in the 90ties
> ...


Obviously, you haven't seen the Chilean team underachieving year after year.
I'm ashamed to be Chilean from that aspect only.

Then again, if we'd suck, U2 wouldn't have had a concert in Santiago today.
Bai..... ^^


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

XD good one 
later my friend 
have fun at work


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Work? On a Sunday? You're going against God!


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> You get my PM blue?


Yes. Working on it. ~_~


> Sexy men of manga usually look like women.


Women are simply more attractive than men, on the whole. This fact is reflected in male character designs.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah
but isnt mario is a journalist 
my uncle is too and he works to on sundays


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Women are simply more attractive than men, on the whole. This fact is reflected in male character designs.



Quoted for truth. Although not all women are more attractive than men.


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Obviously not, I think I'd rather molest Orlando Bloom than Cher. @Δ@


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

dont say the C word


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

As I would rather molest Moe than say, tubgirl. Although Moe could be considered female.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Women are simply more attractive than men, on the whole. This fact is reflected in male character designs.



No disagreement there, but time's a lot kinder on men generally. Until bladder problems and all that business begins. I'm going to ride a motorcycle off 'Dead Man's Creek' before that time comes for me. Possibly while test driving it with the salesperson on the back.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> No disagreement there, but time's a lot kinder on men generally. Until bladder problems and all that business begins. I'm going to ride a motorcycle off 'Dead Man's Creek' before that time comes for me. Possibly while test driving it with the salesperson on the back.


great idea shrooms
but wont give the motorcycle drive give you those bladder problemq


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

It would be a short lived problem since I'd be riding to my doom. The experience would certainly be more traumatic for the salesperson if I was suffering from those problems though.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

you should sit on him/her then 
very confi


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2006)

> Work? On a Sunday? You're going against God!


 Sabbath = Saturday.



> Women are simply more attractive than men, on the whole. This fact is reflected in male character designs.


 Yeah, that's true. Straight women find other women more attractive than striaght men find other men.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 26, 2006)

It's because women think of all the other women as another gender cause every woman is screwed up in their own way.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Truthfully? Not really. Mel generally perfers the sexy men of manga for avatars, and I tend to like badass women. She is very fetching, despite being neither male nor overtly badass - who is she?


I believe that to be Shizune.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> I believe that to be Shizune.


YOU GET A COOKIE!!   

And oh, snap!! Can't believe Finland lost..... oh well, I got my final assignment written, printed, and uploaded.
If I get at least an A, I'll be disappointed.

Not to mention my cousin just called me a minute ago from Santiago National Stadium, cause he's attending U2's Vertigo Tour concert....... lucky bastard.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> YOU GET A COOKIE!!
> 
> And oh, snap!! Can't believe Finland lost..... oh well, I got my final assignment written, printed, and uploaded.
> If I get at least an A, I'll be disappointed.



same here finland played some great matches 
but sweden was holding it up nicely and they kinda won  
big surprice for me tho


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

hello Occa 
how are you doing?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> No disagreement there, but time's a lot kinder on men generally. Until bladder problems and all that business begins. I'm going to ride a motorcycle off 'Dead Man's Creek' before that time comes for me. Possibly while test driving it with the salesperson on the back.


Stop prematurely extinguishing the shelf lives of the petri dish results of our DNA samples 

The Shizune(?) av is really pretty, but Dan's right in that I tend to gravitate towards male avatars more, even though I consider females the prettier gender by far XD I have used some avs of females though.

And Mario - the dude in my av is Kusaka Shingo @ Mayo - click the link in my sig to find out more about the series he's from (Strain). The art is fantastic, but what I like most of all about it is that it's set in Malaysia. The city scenes and other settings are rather accurately portrayed, it's just so delightful to read a manga set in something so familiar.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> And Mario - the dude in my av is Kusaka Shingo @ Mayo - click the link in my sig to find out more about the series he's from (Strain). The art is fantastic, but what I like most of all about it is that it's set in Malaysia. The city scenes and other settings are rather accurately portrayed, it's just so delightful to read a manga set in something so familiar.


Thanks for clearing that out, Mel. Though you forgot the other 3 questions I asked before.
XD

Thanks, though, Melly 

I can't recall any anime/manga series set in South America, and I don't mean "visits" to those Latinamerican nations.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Mello-Jello.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 26, 2006)

*chases Mel in sparrow attire*  XDDDDDD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

To celebrate the Olympic spirit
*runs amock a NF marathon, with Mel on the lead*


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry I'm such a sorry excuse for a person, Mel. I love you.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 27, 2006)

> Sabbath = Saturday.



Only if you're a 7th Day Adventist [which I was forced to be for a time]. 

Tradition >>> fact. Thus is the eternal truth of religion.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike 
whats up ?
you been forced to be that religious?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha, I was forced to be religious from when I was 7 til I was 18. Or rather, forced to pretend. I've been an athiest for quite some time, actually.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

i'm no religious person either
i beleave in jezus and mohamed 
but i do not see them as a messenger of god or some other lifeforce that over powers us

The Kunai is all that mathers


----------



## Procyon (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm Roman Catholic. I don't know how much of what some of things we believe in  are true, but it gives me hope.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

got point there 
i even doubt if i can call my self a non beleaver
cant realy seem to name what i am in a religious way


----------



## Procyon (Feb 27, 2006)

You know. Mohhamed was a nice guy. He never told any middle-eastern people to blow everything up.



*Hopes Allah hasn't condemned him for this*
*Hopes a Muslim person doesn't see and decide to blow things up*
*Hopes Iran doesn't try to start a cartoon contest about Americans killing Native Americans from hundreds of years ago.*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

English Baptist here. I'm more of a free, independent believer.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 27, 2006)

> Only if you're a 7th Day Adventist [which I was forced to be for a time.


 Sabbath is still Saturday... It was in the Old Testament.



> Tradition >>> fact. Thus is the eternal truth of religion.


 See, IMO most modern churchs are cultish.

They deviate from the Bible in favor of their own extra-biblical traditions. The religion practices in most modern churchs only bears superficial.

A good example of them putting their traditions above the bible is the fact that they censor it.

In the New/Greek Testament, they replace "loin clothes" and "menstral clothes" with "dirty rags". They soften Paul's speech when he expresses anger by saying he wish that the Judaizers would castrate themselves. It's as if they want to censor God, because they are "Christians"....

In other words, they've turned Christianity into Suburbanism.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 27, 2006)

Technically the "7th day" isn't a static event.



Yes. Of course the bible sort of has to be viewed through personal or a personal "group" persepective, translated though one's own convictions, elsewise it would seem insanely moronic. Likely because it is. Thus the "extra-biblical traditions" and censoring. 

No one believes in god, they wish to be gods without realizing it.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

wow nicely thought out Reznor and Mike


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike's posts make me go  cause it looks like a 10 page term paper. But nevertheless, he makes great points, and what he said today is no exception.

Great discussion, Mike. You too, Rezzie.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not going to get into a religious discussion: 1)I'm not good at arguing, 2)I'm sick of having to do it *every f******* time I say I'm Christian to people, and 3)They upset me. I believe in God, why do people talk to me like they pity me?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm not going to get into a religious discussion: 1)I'm not good at arguing, 2)I'm sick of having to do it *every f******* time I say I'm Christian to people, and 3)They upset me. I believe in God, why do people talk to me like they pity me?


Yeah, it's just like people assuming Muslim = Terrorist, people assume that Christian means either Televangelist yelling at people that they are going to hell, or someone that refuses to think rationally about anything.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

Too true. 

How does one look like they have loads of confidence?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 28, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> How does one look like they have loads of confidence?



It's easier to think positive things about yourself than act it. Then it comes out naturally.

Also if you're naked all the time people will assume it.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd just get arrested for that. And it's too cold out.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 28, 2006)

My answers normally present more problems than they cure admittedly. On the cold front though, people will mentally compensate for any 'shortcomings'.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2006)

> How does one look like they have loads of confidence?


 Wear tight pants.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 28, 2006)

Have a stack of money on display. Just take, like, 50 $1's and wrap a $100 bill around all of those $1's and it'll look like you have lots.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2006)

On NF, I used to respond to threats with my address.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> On NF, I used to respond to threats with my address.



I'll fucking kill you!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't get it.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> I'll fucking kill you!


I live in Smith Labs on OSU campus, in my office.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

OSU? Ostrich Sexual Underacheivers?


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2006)

Well that was easy. 

I live in student housing @ The Raddison next door to the University of Southern California. Floor seven, if you're ever up for fisticuffs or tiddlywinks.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 28, 2006)

I shall moderate the fight between Lazorfist and...Judge Dredd!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll dress up as the round card girl Yoshi!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2006)

Dre - what room #?



> OSU? Ostrich Sexual Underacheivers?


 Ohio State University.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, when you get out of the elevator and make a sharp left (your only option) you'll be directly facing it.

If you want my actual room #, then what's your full name?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 28, 2006)

Alex "Lazorfist" Rezington III


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 28, 2006)

Me thinks that Rez vs Hans has ended in a bloody result.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

good morning chaps whats up?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 1, 2006)

/also attends OSU, though neither definition of that acronym given so far are a match.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 1, 2006)

To think I came THIS close to join Michigan University, OSU's main rival. Of course, that was back in the day where the Wolverines used to pwn the Buckeyes in football, but now, it's OSU's turn to make Michigan look like their bitches.
Where's John Cooper?? Oh yeah, he can't beat the Wolvies, so he gone.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 3, 2006)

Melly, I'm having fun on my piracy shopping spree on Russko learning items. Thanks for helping me decide on that.

Hope you're well?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Remember those swear words, they'll definitely come in handy.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 3, 2006)

You dare to bump Mel's thread without my permission?? 

Cool.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 5, 2006)

Mel, Gintama = love.

You don't happen to have good Gintoki fanart, do you?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

What's Gontoki?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 5, 2006)

Occa disappeared for a vacation appearantly.

How could she?!?!?! NF needs her.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 5, 2006)

ow is she on vacantion
nice 

hello guys 
whats up?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

Occa's voice is still hawt.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 5, 2006)

Rezno is a jerk. Where's Reznor?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Riding me to Neverland. I'm gonna kill that damn crocodile.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2006)

Mel-topia came out of the 15th egg. I really should practice drawing females more often.

It's probably more distinct in larger form. The eggs always look odd to me because I zoom in a bit to draw them. Wierd pose I gave though, I'm going to say that's the traditional egg breaking positioning for minimal resistance.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 5, 2006)

Heh, that's a nice pose you gave her there. Such grace! Such elegance! Hot yet sophisticated.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

From that egg picture, I'd wine her and dine her before I asked her to ride me. That means she's special.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Heh, that's a nice pose you gave her there. Such grace! Such elegance! Hot yet sophisticated.



The pose was mostly because I was intently concentrating on the head. I don't normally spend very long doing any NF drawing (or any art generally) but I took my time to work out the lines for a side on shot. I should really use the head template method, but it's overkill for something done in Flash. I should install Painter Classic again at some point.

I was also partially horrified to find Occasionalutopia is too long to fit on the 100 x 100 egg image in the usual size font. But Mel-topia's more friendly (and possibly annoying) anyway.



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> From that egg picture, I'd wine her and dine her before I asked her to ride me. That means she's special.



That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 5, 2006)

Sean, have zoomed in pics of the Dyro egg?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2006)

That one didn't go too well =D


----------



## Procyon (Mar 5, 2006)

No no, it did.  She's in a Brazillian dress. The dark face is also pretty accurate, since she's never shown it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 5, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Occa's voice is still hawt.


Damn you!!
You stole my thoughts 

@ Shroomy: Your hatched eggs did go well, though since Dyro is Brasileira, I'd liked the dress to be a combination of yellow, green, and blue


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2006)

~   BUMP   ~


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the much needed bump, Rezzie  ^_^


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 13, 2006)

...I swear. The Abloccalypse is coming soon. Fear the Blocca.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2006)

What's blocca?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)

A nickname that has started being used by some people to refer to Miss K and Mel-topia in a single name.

Nicknames are silly


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 13, 2006)

> A nickname that has started being used by some people to refer to Miss K and Mel-topia in a single name.


*tackles* I made it up!  And only I use it! It's like their names are paired together in one way or another so I just said "To hell with this! I'll call them...Blocca!"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> A nickname that has started being used by some people to refer to Miss K and Mel-topia in a single name.
> 
> Nicknames are silly


Oh, so you did _pull a Toriyama_, and fused the names.....

*Dani and Mel:* "Fyuuuuuuuuuu-sion!!  HAA!!"
*execute Fusion Dance*

*New Entity:* "He he he he..... now the two become one, you can call us BLOCCA"


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Oh, so you did _pull a Toriyama_, and fused the names.....
> 
> *Dani and Mel:* "Fyuuuuuuuuuu-sion!!  HAA!!"
> *execute Fusion Dance*
> ...



Well, 9Tails did. I like the individuality of my adminettes.


----------



## Blue (Mar 13, 2006)

Some kind of fusion with her might be just what the doctor ordered, since I can never stay mad at myself for long. ):


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Some kind of fusion with her might be just what the doctor ordered, since I can never stay mad at myself for long. ):


How about the Potara Earrings?? Fusion through those earrings last forever, unlike the Fusion Dance, which only lasts 30 minutes.

Then again, the name would be screwed up and the entity would then be known as *Melielle*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 13, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Oh, so you did _pull a Toriyama_, and fused the names.....
> 
> *Dani and Mel:* "Fyuuuuuuuuuu-sion!!  HAA!!"
> *execute Fusion Dance*
> ...




You give Shrooms credit when I just said in the post previous to yours that I came up with it? 

I mean, look, Shrooms can do a lot of things. Make funny comics, catchy zingers, bake cookies blindfolded, even. But the name _Blocca?_ and all things pertaining to that name are copyrighted to 9Tail-Hokage.

"Blocca": discovered in a time of laziness.

Blocca? 
Copyright ? 2006, 9Tail-Hokage.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 13, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> You give Shrooms credit when I just said in the post previous to yours that I came up with it?
> 
> I mean, look, Shrooms can do a lot of things. Make funny comics, catchy zingers, bake cookies blindfolded, even. But the name _Blocca?_ and all things pertaining to that name are copyrighted to 9Tail-Hokage.
> 
> ...


........................*okayenkay*....... *occaynccay*....ohhh ohh *okka*............. *goes back to the drawing board*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 13, 2006)

You see? Blocca™ reigns supreme.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 13, 2006)

It does?  I dunno....it doesn't sound right to me, probably because I've never liked the notion that came with the name Blue...the sadness that it was thought up for, just doesn't seem to match well imo....plus I don't like to think of other's sad I guess [/big ol sap]


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 13, 2006)

...yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2006)

> It does? I dunno....it doesn't sound right to me, probably because I've never liked the notion that came with the name Blue...the sadness that it was thought up for, just doesn't seem to match well imo....plus I don't like to think of other's sad I guess [/big ol sap]


 Blue is short for Blueshift because she is flying towards the forum at relativistic speeds. Note that it is towards the forum and not away (because she loves us)

If she ever becomes redshift though...... ;'( T____T


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Blue is short for Blueshift because she is flying towards the forum at relativistic speeds. Note that it is towards the forum and not away (because she loves us)
> 
> If she ever becomes redshift though...... ;'( T____T


Yeah I know about that, but she changed back to Blue when she was feeling sad, an said that the color matched her feelings.  She's been blue for a few weeks now 

Omg I'm an old geezer of 23 now....I can't even say double deuce


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 14, 2006)

You could Deuce Tres. Has awesomeness potential. Perhaps more awesome than Deuce Deuce now.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 14, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> You could Deuce Tres. Has awesomeness potential. Perhaps more awesome than Deuce Deuce now.


Not Deuce Deuce.  Double Deuce.....I wonder when Rez will be able to don that cool title of the Double Deuce.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Can I use Blocca too?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 14, 2006)

> Yeah I know about that, but she changed back to Blue when she was feeling sad, an said that the color matched her feelings. She's been blue for a few weeks now


 Sure she's sad? I mean, is she going to change her name with mood? I don't think that's feasible. Unlike Ronin and NN, she likes to limit how often she changes her name 



> Not Deuce Deuce. Double Deuce.....I wonder when Rez will be able to don that cool title of the Double Deuce.


 Once I figure out what it is.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 14, 2006)

Reznor you gay. Have you got me my Raleigh Burner yet?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 14, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> Reznor you gay. Have you got me my Raleigh Burner yet?



Is that a challenge!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!
Dou-ble... DEUCE!!!!!!!

*makes trade dead*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 14, 2006)

omg Reznor killed the thread T____T

say your sig has the qoute Sorry mens (it means "sorry Human" in dutch)


----------



## metronomy (Mar 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *makes trade dead*


If you made unfair trade taxes dead, I'd more happier.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 14, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> If you made unfair trade taxes dead, I'd more happier.


The point of killing someone isn't to make them happy.

Regardless, I will still consider your request.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> You give Shrooms credit when I just said in the post previous to yours that I came up with it?
> 
> I mean, look, Shrooms can do a lot of things. Make funny comics, catchy zingers, bake cookies blindfolded, even. But the name _Blocca?_ and all things pertaining to that name are copyrighted to 9Tail-Hokage.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.
You get Fusion Dance's Blocca?, but Shroomy gets the Potara Earrings' Melielle.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Regardless, I will still consider your request.


Aint you a Smod, I'm sure you can make it happen! I mean TenshiOni did eradicate world poverty in 7 days.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 14, 2006)

> Aint you a Smod, I'm sure you can make it happen! I mean TenshiOni did eradicate world poverty in 7 days.


 Trade options are under admincp. >.<



> omg Reznor killed the thread T____T
> 
> say your sig has the qoute Sorry mens (it means "sorry Human" in dutch)


Summary raw 299 si true?

In this web


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2006)

I dunno what the fuck is going on, but love and peace to all


----------



## Reznor (Mar 14, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I dunno what the fuck is going on, but love and peace to all


*takes tax from imported love and peace*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2006)

How did you know I failed Econs?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 14, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> How did you know I failed Econs?


Patriot Act!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Who's read the Patriot Act? Probably not most congressmen.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 14, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Can I use Blocca too?


You already use BlindPhonse?, so why not.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice. I hope I can help these nicknames spread 9Tails, soon everyone will have one!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2006)

The username fusionha thing probably stemmed from his unconscious desire to heal himself of the trauma that was Fine-Jailed HoEkage


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

When I came back here I remember he had that name. I thought that was his original name.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> The username fusionha thing probably stemmed from his unconscious desire to heal himself of the trauma that was Fine-Jailed HoEkage


I guess that EVERYONE is just chucking the Potara Earrings fusion through the window then, ne?  

And welcome back, Mel. How was your vacation??


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2006)

It was ... interesting. An exposition on Death! Goals! Perspective! Sentiment! I need to stop sounding like a Y Tu Mama Tambien dvd blurb! 

And thanks for asking Mario XD I hope you've been doing ok, all of you. I think the state of "ok" is quite underrated. Fantastic is great, but "ok" is enough.

And Matt, I hope your adventures with Russian are going well <3


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 14, 2006)

hello 
where have you been to?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> It was ... interesting. An exposition on Death! Goals! Perspective! Sentiment! I need to stop sounding like a *Y Tu Mama Tambien* dvd blurb!
> 
> And thanks for asking Mario XD I hope you've been doing ok, all of you. I think the state of "ok" is quite underrated. Fantastic is great, but "ok" is enough.


You watched that movie??? 
All right!!!

I've been, eh..... I guess a PM or MSN (if yours is actually working, XD) in a few hours will do, since I'm headed for Math class now. (About 4 1/2 hours from the time of this post)

Ta, Mel. Talk to you soon. And glad you had fun.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 14, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> You get Fusion Dance's Blocca?, but Shroomy gets the Potara Earrings' Melielle.


Blocca? > Melielle.


			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> The username fusionha thing probably stemmed from his unconscious desire to heal himself of the trauma that was Fine-Jailed HoEkage


Get out of my head, get out of my head!

That was a creative name, though, and I had one hell of a ride with that moniker. Perhaps one day I shall return to it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Blocca? > Melielle.


Which once again proves Toriyama's _Theory of Fusionality._

Fusion Dance > Potara Earrings.

Hence.......

Gogeta > Vegetto
Gotenks > Kaiohbitoh

Blocca? > Melielle.

*Yeah, I know if I don't use the Trademark disclaimer, you'll sue me!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2006)

> Fusion Dance > Potara Earrings.
> 
> Hence.......
> 
> Gogeta > Vegetto



No. Lame. 

Vegetto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gogeta. 

He looked much, much cooler too 

And Gotenks <<<<<<<<<< Goten _and_ kid Trunks, who were both uber lame in their own right.

Love the wolfwood/vash setup btw 9t-h


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually the Potara were stronger than the fusion dance.  It was even stated in the manga that it was, and I think the anime too.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 14, 2006)

> Love the wolfwood/vash setup btw 9t-h


Thanks. (: I tried to add two more pics but neither Imageshack nor Photobucket would support it because it was just too big a file. =/ I'll try again later. 

And I always thought the earrings were more powerful than the Fusion Dance. It was much more...permanent. Well, the mangaka certainly gave it off that way. Every time those earrings were on there was always some way to separate the hybrid into two lifeforms again seemingly. And hell, Placing an earring on one ear > complicated coreographed Fusion Dance.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

Huzzah!!! I've started another DBZ convo....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2006)

lol, we all love dbz deep inside; guilty pleasure sort of thing. I still watch episodes I have all the time xD


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

> lol, we all love dbz deep inside; guilty pleasure sort of thing. I still watch episodes I have all the time xD


 I've lost them all >.<


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2006)

I only have a few left, all vegeta ones. Less than 20, for sure. Prolly less than 15.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

I had the entire Buu Saga on mine. I even rewatched it with other people who hadn't seen it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol, I had the entire series excluding the sayain saga and the end o the buu saga. Had from Namek through fusion. Considering that I've had my cd/dvd collection stoplen at least 6 times [literally] since then, it's a wonder I got lucky and hav any left. have a couple movies too, but I use to have all of them as well.

Speaking of, I wonder when janenba/hildegaurd [sp?] movies are s'posed to come out here.

And speaking of guilty pleasures, all of mine was dubbed. It's the only way I'll watch dbz, and the only anime I'll watch dubbed, lol.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

> Considering that I've had my cd/dvd collection stoplen at least 6 times [literally] since then, it's a wonder I got lucky and hav any left. have a couple movies too, but I use to have all of them as well.



Same here pretty much 


> Speaking of, I wonder when janenba/hildegaurd [sp?] movies are s'posed to come out here.
> 
> And speaking of guilty pleasures, all of mine was dubbed. It's the only way I'll watch dbz, and the only anime I'll watch dubbed, lol.


 If you watched Movie 12 and 13 you don't watch ONLY dub 

Dub > Sub, but I like both in their own ways. I'd watch dub first though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2006)

Not true. I actually saw movie twelve dubbed first. In homedub french. I wanted to cry xD

I honestly can't stand the voices in japanese for dbz. Goku's especially grates on my eardrums like a serrated razor. Of course I hate him anyways. I'd imagine it has to do with having seen all the way through the cell saga before realizing that japan existed >_<

[edit]

/hooray's for thieves


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

> Not true. I actually saw movie twelve dubbed first. In homedub french. I wanted to cry xD


 12 is best seen subbed because of the cussing and Hitler being a vital part of it.


> I'd imagine it has to do with having seen all the way through the cell saga before realizing that japan existed >_<


 My brother has the Cell Saga memorized practically line for line.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe they'll do a good job not screwing it when the release it though - it is next to come out, yes?

But prolly not. I've already seen it subbed, so I'd just as well get the dubbed so I dun have to mute it, lol.

Haha, I didn't much care for the cell saga. More like I didn't care for the end of it. I hate gohan, I hate goku, hated that entire setup the arc had for their story. I did like cell a bit, he was cocky and that was funny. Hercule was awesome, still one of my favorite char's, and fiture trinks and vegeta did a lot of ass kicking about midway through.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, the build up was great for the Cell Saga.

I liked the Buu Saga best.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

I also favour the Buu saga. It progressed well IMO, and had some awesome moments.

Like this:Link removed


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I also favour the Buu saga. It progressed well IMO, and had some awesome moments.
> 
> Like this:Link removed


Nice. 

The penguin in one of the AMV Hells is the funniest thing ever. I rewatch just that part and laugh ever time.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

You wanna see some Cell (DBZ) action??

Here!!!! (linkie)


----------



## Blue (Mar 21, 2006)

Taken early this morning; wish you could have been here. One day.


----------



## kof20012 (Mar 21, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I don't think the word "omsat" is Portuguese. It could be an acronym, then again, what do I know



no it isnt, dont know which language it is but portuguese im sure is not, because im portuguese, by the way when you say son of a bitch in portuguese put some **** it srude saying that in portugal is like saying mother fu***r in england


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 21, 2006)

Voc? fala Portugues??  :animesweat

Obrigado para a explana??o. 


			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Taken early this morning; wish you could have been here. One day.


Isso ? apenas bonito......... ah shit... why was I replying to that pic in Portuguese??
That's what happens when I speak 4 languages and know 5.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Taken early this morning; wish you could have been here. One day.



That's a really nice scene.


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2006)

It was worth getting no sleep over 

It wasn't worth coughing up bits of my insides, which I'm still doing at this moment due to some fun virus and was the cause of my insomnia, but c'est la vie.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> It was worth getting no sleep over
> 
> It wasn't worth coughing up bits of my insides, which I'm still doing at this moment due to some fun virus and was the cause of my insomnia, but c'est la vie.



Wasn't it Miss K? Wasn't it?

Well probably not, what time did you get up to take it? You got a case of Bronchitis there?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> It was worth getting no sleep over
> 
> It wasn't worth coughing up bits of my insides, which I'm still doing at this moment due to some fun virus and was the cause of my insomnia, but c'est la vie.


O_O

Damn...... bits of your insides? Hopefully it ain't serious, like coughing up blood; but still.. I was gonna say that pic is very beautiful, but knowing why you took it, not a good tradeoff, I say.

Get better, Dani.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 22, 2006)

very nice picture dani


----------



## Crowe (Mar 22, 2006)

C'est la Vie, c'est la Vie, c'est la Vie
on the road tonight
life is good for you, always 21
C'est la vie, c'est la vie, c'est la vie
On my own tonight... ♫ ♪ ♪ ♫ ♪ 

Ace of base ftw >.>


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 22, 2006)

?
what song are you singing?
only one i know that sounds anything like it is
ça c'est la vie howhowhowo ça c'est la vie

and i know its not that one


----------



## Crowe (Mar 22, 2006)

Ace of Base - C'est la vie / Always 21 ^^


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 22, 2006)

ok 
Dunno that i think
but i'll check it out when i have time orsomething like that kind


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 22, 2006)

Uh, I was gonna post some _"I saw the sign"_ lyrics


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Taken early this morning; wish you could have been here. One day.



I want to swim! ;_________________________________________;

It's just so fucking cold here, I'll get cancer and die if I try to swim here.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

Ace of Base owned my soul...when I was 12. I sung and danced to _The Sign_ like there was no tomorrow. <3


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I want to swim! ;_________________________________________;
> 
> It's just so fucking cold here, I'll get cancer and die if I try to swim here.


I was about to say that it's pretty cold in the mornings here, then I realized that your face probably superconducts at night. You'd probably find it warm as fuck. XD

 I haven't talked to Mel in more than 30 minutes, and I really miss her.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 22, 2006)

The school that I am teaching at has this in there playground:



It's worth getting up at 6am to see that.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I haven't talked to Mel in more than 30 minutes, and I really miss her.



Tell her to get on MSN; I need secks advice. ;____;


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 22, 2006)

Mel makes the world go around and I'm feeling suicidal that I missed her on MSN today.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Mel makes the world go around and I'm feeling suicidal that I missed her on MSN today.



Ode to _The Virgin Suicides_, w/ a Mel twist, yes? <3


----------



## metronomy (Mar 22, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Ode to _The Virgin Suicides_, w/ a Mel twist, yes? <3


An amazing book.


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> It's worth getting up at 6am to see that.


That's an interesting boat - you should rally the kids and sail it down the Thames. 


			
				EmoemoemoEMOEMOemo! said:
			
		

> Tell her to get on MSN; I need secks advice. ;____;
> Mel makes the world go around and I'm feeling suicidal that I missed her on MSN today.
> Ode to The Virgin Suicides, w/ a Mel twist, yes? <3


Chill out, emo kids. She's got another 80 years or so to spread her geniality onto you. XD


----------



## metronomy (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> That's an interesting boat - you should rally the kids and sail it down the Thames.
> 
> It's a possibilty, though I wouldn't want them children as my sea hands! They tried to flush another boy down the toilet today, I wouldn't say they were ship shape.I do however look at that boat and have crazy One Piece type aspirations.
> 
> Am I still the only one who still sends real letters to people? There's nothing better than getting mail.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 22, 2006)

The Gang!! said:
			
		

> Kaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say something to the extent of "Gaaaaaaahhhh!! Mel was on MSN?? I hate school..." and crap.

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Dani ^^
*it's fucking cold in Long Island*​


----------



## Reznor (Mar 23, 2006)

> She's got another 80 years or so to spread her geniality onto you. XD


 Is she going on some kind of sexing campaign?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! YOU'VE DONE IT!

*points to Rez' join date...hopes it isn't old news XD*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 23, 2006)

Actually, it's been like that for, like, 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

I totally knew that...

*goes to bed to sleep off the shame*


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Is she going on some kind of sexing campaign?


I wonder if the latin root of genitals and geniality is the same?  

Would make sense. 

*goes to look up*


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 23, 2006)

Today is going to be a happy day for Mel!! I wish I could see the grin on her face !!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2006)

Nope, root of genitals is genitalia, root of genial is genilis, meaning festive. Interestingly tho, Genial is a archaic term for nuptial, as in marriage. Concieveably Latin derived the two words from the same Indoeuropean root, but I don't feel like searching that far.

*Enjoys Mel's geniality*



> Today is going to be a happy day for Mel!! I wish I could see the grin on her face !!


Er, what?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 23, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Er, what?



Check your rep and you'll know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, shall - that WILL brighten things for her. She needs it, she's moving - never fun.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 23, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Oh, shall - that WILL brighten things for her. She needs it, she's moving - never fun.



Look at the bright side of that .. a new beginning, with good things happening right off the bat!! This is the year of the MELTOPIA!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 23, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Today is going to be a happy day for Mel!! I wish I could see the grin on her face !!



Wots all dis den?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2006)

The new Naruto. Her favorite character is back.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 23, 2006)

And on Chapter 300 no less...


----------



## metronomy (Mar 23, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> And on Chapter 300 no less...


It was pretty much a given. Are we due an colour pages soon?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 23, 2006)

Byakuya isn't in naruto.

:L


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 23, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Byakuya isn't in naruto.
> 
> :L


He'll make a cameo in 350, be prepared 

@ Dave, I d'loaded 300, but I'm not sure if it's colored
EDIT: No, it's not.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

> Byakuya isn't in naruto.



 He has hair
 I think everyone overrates both of them
  Kunais and swords are both sharp


----------



## Blue (Mar 24, 2006)

Sasuke's just a punk. Not possible to overrrate Byakuya-sama, tho.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

Reznor: Ha ha.


			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Sasuke's just a punk. Not possible to overrrate Byakuya-sama, tho.


And that's the Blue I know.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Sasuke's just a punk. Not possible to overrrate Byakuya-sama, tho.



_You're_ a punk!


----------



## Blue (Mar 24, 2006)

Okay, you KNOW what life in the inner-city has forced me to do. Why remind me?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2006)

Only when you do me the same favour and stop taking those prostitution jabs.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

It is _mean_ in the streets of...wherever she resides...>_>


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Sasuke's just a punk. Not possible to overrate Byakuya-sama, tho.


True, true. Byakuya is too cool for joo all.

Dani's a prostitute? Let's see how much money I have....


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey Will if we put our money to gether maybe


----------



## Crowe (Mar 24, 2006)

_What is love? Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more...Ohohoh.... _


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> hey Will if we put our money to gether maybe


I aint't sharing and getting sloppy seconds.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 24, 2006)

ow ow ow i know that one Pek 

T___T
aw man why so cruel


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll share _and_ take sloppy seconds


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 24, 2006)

Deal 
heya Mike 
how are you?

(i'm drawing Gaara fan art now )


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

> hey Will if we put our money to gether maybe


 Spending money so someone else can get some? You are truely a caring soul.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 24, 2006)

indeed
want some to Rez?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> indeed
> want some to Rez?


You got enough to cover the both of us? 

Your wealth knows no bounds.


----------



## Blue (Mar 24, 2006)

Whoa, kids, hey. I'd like to point out - 


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Only when you do me the same favour and stop taking those prostitution jabs.



He said jabs, not jobs. He's the prostitute, I'm just a simple drug dealer. But I also pimp in my spare time, so I'll take that money - ::yoinks:: - and you'll find Shrooms over by his fanclub. He's the one in the torn halter top.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

> He said jabs, not jobs. He's the prostitute, I'm just a simple drug dealer. But I also pimp in my spare time, so I'll take that money - ::yoinks:: - and you'll find Shrooms over by his fanclub. He's the one in the torn halter top.


 Convenient set-up, being as you you could both pimp Shrooms and sell Shrooms as a drug.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 24, 2006)

aw my monney 
you better give Mike and Rez some great bitches for that


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

Being "punked" involves selling drugs?

/hunts down Father Mcclurgen. Bastard.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 24, 2006)

you out for some hunting mike?
i'm in
*cocks shotgun*
(i love that verb)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

Well...there is this recruitment plan. For evey altar boy I bring I get punked one less time a week...though now dani has brought to my mind that being punked may in fact be a profitable venture...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Did you tear his halter, Dani? Or did he do it himself for dramatic effect? 

Regardless, time to get some fungal ass, eh, fellas?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

I admit I may have been a bit overanxious when we met earlier. Secretly. In secret.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 24, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm just a simple drug dealer. But I also pimp in my spare time



May I put this in my signature?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

I hope Shrooms doesn't have a fungal infection. I don't want to get any diseases.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I'll start whoring out KageYOSHI rides


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

I offer a much more cleaner and safer service, upmarket too. Only I get to decide who rides me though, I have high standards.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I offer a much more cleaner and safer service, upmarket too. Only I get to decide who rides me though, I have high standards.


Alright, but if we sell enough rides, you can upgrade to a golden saddle +5


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

+5 what, exactly? Riding? Mounted speed? Agility?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

You sound like a companion from Firefly. If you look anything like Inara, I'll go to the ATM and get some money.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> +5 what, exactly? Riding? Mounted speed? Agility?


Yes, as well as attack (to hit and damage) as well as energy resistance.

It is also required to reach the hidden portions of the Lazorfistorium.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Is Kageyoshi a flying mount?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

You'll have to front up the cash to find out. Speak to Reznor, he's my pimp.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

<3 anara 

Oo, lazorfistorium! I'll begin purchasing rides immediately!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Convenient set-up, being as you you could both pimp Shrooms and sell Shrooms as a drug.


...this was actually a good pun.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

^Yes. It's not often that you will find a good pun on NF. Mark this date in your calendars, folks!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

Unfortunately for rez, it's the bad puns that are amusing, not the good ones 

But perhaps the winds are changing!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, the winds aren't changing for me, at least. Bad puns still kill me more than the good variety. 

EDIT: Even my own bad puns crack me up from time to time. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

I missed all of the prostitution, drug-trade, Yoshi riding fees, and what not.

And I had money to spent!!!!  $_$;


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

I think Reznor should get the majority of the profits made from Yoshi's riding, since he came up with it himself.

*reminisces*

Reznor: "Yoshi!? *rides*"


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

Ah, self-plugging now, I see =/

BRILLIANT!

--

see? the original yoshiriding was a bad pun, thus it was good.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

^Agree'd. 

Speaking of self-plugging...nah, I'll resist the urge to make the easy pun/joke.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

How much is Rez getting?
More than 50% I suppose, but how much exactly?

And since he lives in [insert secret conclave], he gets to charge Ohio State Tax!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> - and you'll find Shrooms over by his fanclub. He's the one in the torn halter top.



Torn. Halter. Top. 
Stop corrupting me. ;_;


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> I think Reznor should get the majority of the profits made from Yoshi's riding, since he came up with it himself.
> 
> *reminisces*
> 
> Reznor: "Yoshi!? *rides*"



No; the idea originated w/ an MSN convo Rez and I once had. I vaguely remember, but the dialogue was akin to...

Me: I will kill you.
Rez: Oh?
Me: SENBONZAKURA...KAGEYOSHI!
Rez: Yoshi!? *rides* 

The yoshi rides thus spawned from my desire to destroy Lazorfistorium and its overbearing, cruel monarch.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2006)

/plugs self


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

What's Lazorfistorium?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What's Lazorfistorium?


A place where fists are made out of lazors??


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Essentially.



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What's Lazorfistorium?



Imagine an arena with the most beautiful, aesthetically pleasing women* on the face of the planet. Lazorfistorium is the complete opposite.

* Rezno is the only exception


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

So it's a gay club?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

*Off Topic's Off Topic:*
Weeeeeeee....... Rush Hour 3 will start filming in New York City next month!!!

I'll try and have a walk-on......  

On Topic: So that's what a Lazorfistorium is


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> So it's a gay club?



Which is why I tried to destroy it.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't destroy gay clubs! I like them. I don't go clubbing, but they are a good and fairly safe environment for my gf to go when she gets the urge to drink and dance. I drink...I just don't dance. :S

P.S. Snazzy new duds there, KK. Freakness chose well.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> No; the idea originated w/ an MSN convo Rez and I once had. I vaguely remember, but the dialogue was akin to...
> 
> Me: I will kill you.
> Rez: Oh?
> ...


Oh. Thanks for clearing that up for me. So he was talking about riding Byakuya's BanKai during the little chat while he was talking about riding the member here on the forums. So he was first to do both.

And in the morning, I think I'm going to try that new cereal, _Kaga?_. It is a balanced part of my breakfast after all.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd also like to point out that Blue sells the drugs to afford me. She never wants to have sex though, she just gets out this fake gun and pays me to pretend she's shooting at my feet.

Then when I get tired she throws the gun at me, last time I was standing in front of the window and fell fifty stories, smacking my chin on every window sill. But these things happen.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Don't destroy gay clubs! I like them. I don't go clubbing, but they are a good and fairly safe environment for my gf to go when she gets the urge to drink and dance. I drink...I just don't dance. :S
> 
> P.S. Snazzy new duds there, KK. Freakness chose well.



Thanks JokeFinger. ^^
Oh, and by "destroy," I meant "embody." XD



			
				HoeKage said:
			
		

> And in the morning, I think I'm going to try that new cereal, Kaga?. It is a balanced part of my breakfast after all.



I'm full of...vitamins. >,>


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Why'd you want to destroy?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Why'd you want to destroy?



The word has several connotations. Here are a few examples.

You: Hey.
Me: I'm going to destroy you. <3
You: Huh?
Me: *rapes*

You: Hey.
Me: I'm going to fucking destroy you!  
You: Huh?
Me: *asphyxiates*

You: Hey.
Me: I'm going to destroy you.  
You: Huh?
Me: *rapes while asphyxiating*

Can you discern the difference now?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

I get it now.

*destroys*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> I'm full of...vitamins. >,>


Among other things.>_>

And it seems as though the powers-that-be like to refer to me as my other indentity, Fine Jailed HoEkage. Do the mods view me as some piece of meat!?


			
				KageYoshi said:
			
		

> Why'd you want to destroy?


This, Byakuya's BanKai, wasn't your original message.

It was: "Why'd you want that?" Or something. Ha ha! Perception owns...!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'd also like to point out that Blue sells the drugs to afford me. She never wants to have sex though, she just gets out this fake gun and pays me to pretend she's shooting at my feet.
> 
> Then when I get tired she throws the gun at me, last time I was standing in front of the window and fell fifty stories, smacking my chin on every window sill. But these things happen.


Holy hell!! 

No wonder she used to shoot me at IRC.....  =/


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I get it now.
> 
> *destroys*



Excellent usage. 



			
				Meat said:
			
		

> Do the mods view me as some piece of meat!?



Of course not. <,<

@Shroomsby - are we still on for tom. night?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Ha ha! Perception owns...!


No, time travel owns.

*goes back in time, wins on lottery*

I own you now 9Tail. Now get back in your cage!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Will, I must say your sig is exceptionally homolicious. I've taught you well. *pats butt*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

I haven't had my practical exam though.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I haven't had my practical exam though.



I'm not so sure you're ready. It's fill-in format.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

> No, time travel owns.
> 
> *goes back in time, wins on lottery*
> 
> I own you now 9Tail. Now get back in your cage!


Sore wa nani!? You're the NF Forums Dino-horse! Now let me ride you, whore!


			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> Will, I must say your sig is exceptionally homolicious. I've taught you well. *pats butt*


Also, see: Gin&Kira in his sig as well to see if it rouses the homosexuality more.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Sore wa nani!? You're the NF Forums Dino-horse! Now let me ride you, whore!




I'm just an object to people.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Also, see: Gin&Kira in his sig as well to see if it rouses the homosexuality more.



Try not to discuss arousal around Yoshi; it isn't his forte.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

You saying I can't arouse people!?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

If you can't win with foreplay, then you must quit while behind.:S


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought when you were behind was when things were just getting started. KK, you lied to me!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Yoshi said:
			
		

> You saying I can't arouse people!?



My mindpower alone won't do it; I need your cooperation you know. 



			
				Hoe said:
			
		

> If you can't win with foreplay, then you must quit while behind.:S



See:



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> I thought when you were behind was when things were just getting started.



We can give it another try, Jink. :!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

...OK. 

*prays for the best*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

By cooperation do you mean me dropping my pants, bending over and moaning?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

So much undulating mansecks! Mel's radar should be going off right about now.



			
				Jink said:
			
		

> *prays for the best*



There is no God where you'll be heading. 



			
				Will said:
			
		

> By cooperation do you mean me dropping my pants, bending over and moaning?



Essentially; remember to take _deep_ breaths though.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Will I need an enema?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

:S :S :S :S :S :S

There is no God.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

He's certainly not in this thread by the way things are going.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmm seems gay in here. *gets comfortable and sips tea*


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Will I need an enema?



It's usually protocol before anally ravaging my victims boys.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

...:S


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> ...:S



They don't call me BowelBoy for no reason.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Occa! I know you are lurking! I'm Kaga's in too deep! Save me!!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

Speaking of gay, where oh where has that hef-man gone?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm getting out of here while I still can!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Speaking of gay, where oh where has that hef-man gone?



Hef's taken a perm (?) hiatus from NF, sadly. 



			
				Will said:
			
		

> I'm getting out of here while I still can!



*rides*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Hef's taken a perm (?) hiatus from NF, sadly.


Eh? No more hef-man? No more KingQueen? Weak! Who else will I flirt with thinking he's a girl when he's actually a man?



> *rides*


*watches with amusement*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

Mel, if you're lurking here..... (and something tells me, you are  XD), read my PM??


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> ...:S



It's not as bad as he makes it sound really 

*goes back to singing songs of praise for occa*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going to refrain for being anyone's boytoy from now on. I need some dignity.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm going to refrain for being anyone's boytoy from now on. I need some dignity.



Pride, woe is thy name ;_;


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm going to refrain for being anyone's boytoy from now on. I need some dignity.


At least you were a boytoy.

I had the job of "boychewabletoy"


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2006)

This track of conversation is just outrageous. How dare you defile this thread!

Fortunately Moe seems to be easing it back into vaguer territory.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

moemoe said:
			
		

> Pride, woe is thy name ;_;


To quote Marsellus Wallace.


			
				Mr. Wallace said:
			
		

> "...you'll feel a slight sting in the back of your head.
> That's pride fucking with you.
> 
> FUCK PRIDE!! Pride only hurts"


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG Jacko stop violating boys willy .... -nilly. 

It's no use, he got me too ;_;

Mario I'll saw your PM in my inbox, will take a look at it momentarily (sorry ppls, my internet is being v uncooperative).


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> OMG Jacko stop violating boys willy .... -nilly.
> 
> It's no use, he got me too ;_;



It's in my pants blood.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Mario I'll saw your PM in my inbox, will take a look at it momentarily (sorry ppls, my internet is being v uncooperative).


Be aware, Mel, the contents of that PM can lead to discomfort, headache, nausea, and a slight pinch in your heart.....
And I hats your intraweb  




j/k, it's just some help  XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> This track of conversation is just outrageous. How dare you defile this thread!
> 
> Fortunately Moe seems to be easing it back into vaguer territory.


vagggueeee?!  ohhh Vague is where I excel at 

Hello FC I haven't been in in a long time, due to chronic confusion


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Did you get lost coming here and end up on a magical journey?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

Arigatou gozaimazu for the Ninja Rank, Melly.  ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 24, 2006)

*continues journey*
Oh and congrats on your rank Guru .  It's a befitting title.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 24, 2006)

No probs, Chammy.

BTW, so much for the beginning of spring in New York. Rain is in tomorrow's forecast.  

And I guess now I know why Mel mentioned Van Nistelrooy..... LOL


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 24, 2006)

Well rain is a part of spring.  You kow "April showers, bring May flowers"....though it isn't April yet...but weather isn't always so strictly dependent on the month right?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2006)

> No; the idea originated w/ an MSN convo Rez and I once had. I vaguely remember, but the dialogue was akin to...
> 
> Me: I will kill you.
> Rez: Oh?
> ...


 Not it was in response to Kageyoshi saying I didn't pay attention to him anymore.

The reference to Kageyoshi triggered my gut instinct.

BTW, Kageyoshi needs to play off Kage-Yoshi more and have a Shadow-Yoshi avatar.


> The yoshi rides thus spawned from my desire to destroy Lazorfistorium and its overbearing, cruel monarch.


 The Lazorfistorium is enternal


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Arigatou gozaimazu for the Ninja Rank, Melly.  ^^


congrates on the ranks 

how did you get that 

i would love to have one too


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> The Lazorfistorium is enternal



All g. clubs are eternal.


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

Someone make a "Occa sucks because she's never on Messenger" fanclub.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2006)

*Occa sucks because she's never on messenger FC*

Err...Yeah. You read the title or you wouldn't be here.

Angry protesters:

Dani
Jef
Will
Mario
Joe
Alex
Cinder and Smoke
Norb

Those who add themselves and thus have no name:

peK


The above list is also for people who's names I don't know.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2006)

Done.

.............


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

I was so joking. XD

Oh well - ::joins anyway::


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Joinage
and Occa when you get on Add me


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

joined XD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Aha, I've seen Mel on msn, even talked to her once. I'll join if it gets her to be on more though.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

-Joinage as well-

She's rarely on, kinda like once in a Blue moon (no pun intended)  XD
And whenever she's on, her MSN is not working.....  ;P


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> BTW, Kageyoshi needs to play off Kage-Yoshi more and have a Shadow-Yoshi avatar.


If you make an avvy like that I'll wear it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Joined as well.....


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

this fc is growing fast XDDD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2006)

=O Joking?! xP

Woo, members


----------



## Crowe (Mar 25, 2006)

Occa sux becauwse I dont have her on msn


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Occa sux becauwse I dont have her on msn


i feal your pain buddy


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2006)

Joinage.

Someone needs to ally this with the Reznor sucks because he's not on MSN FC


> Occa sux becauwse I dont have her on msn


 There's a contacts list in the HR, pek. 
this thread


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

You all suck because MSN sucks.


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> You all suck because MSN sucks.


Refrigerator raider


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Joinage.
> 
> Someone needs to ally this with the Reznor sucks because he's not on MSN FC
> There's a contacts list in the HR, pek.
> this thread


want me to make that one
or is there allready one?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2006)

> want me to make that one
> or is there allready one?


 Forks made it.

I believe it was because he was anxious to continue our Duck Tales discussion.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

I joined the Reznor version of this FC, so I will definitely join the Occa iteration.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

i'm joining the rez one to


Link removed
this is for you all


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Refrigerator raider


It's quite strange you say that, I just took two chocolate bars from my flat mates fridge. She have gone away for easter though, and I've been conditional left in charge of eating her food.

Though Jordan is having the other chocolate bar, I'm not a fattie.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2006)

updated, though I see pek took the liberty >_>


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep. Alex Hogan. Distant relative of many famous Hogans, and possibly Hulk Hogan.

That's so kickass...

/jealous


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

oke alex it is 
alex do you have msn? 
if so do you come on ofthen?
if what tha fack for a question is this?
do you want to ad me?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Yep. Alex Hogan. Distant relative of many famous Hogans, and possibly Hulk Hogan.
> 
> That's so kickass...
> 
> /jealous


Uh, isn't Hulk Hogan's real name "Terrence Bollea"?
I guess it's one of his distant relatives, which is cool in my book.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2006)

*adds jeff*


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> It's quite strange you say that...


My roommate's applesauce sleeps in hell tonight.

And rest assured occa will merge this with her regular fc, if not trash it altogether. Until then, let's creep her out as much as possible.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 25, 2006)

Fwo fwar fwa fwufufwu

(Read; robes are not edible.)


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *adds jeff*


*spazgasm*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Speaking of..... yeah, there is a 75% chance that this thread will be merged with Mel's FC (like the one moe started [Mel's voice FC])


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2006)

> Until then, let's creep her out as much as possible.


 Okay.

Let's mapquest her and hide outside her house. Will that do the trick?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll get my camo gear...


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

*dresses up like a ninja and climbes in a tree near mel's house*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> Let's mapquest her and hide outside her house. Will that do the trick?


Mapquest reaches THAT FAR???


----------



## Procyon (Mar 25, 2006)

Mike, I never effing see you on messenger! You are, but you've never told me?! *Kills*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

mike has been on msn 2 times
since 2 or 3 months he hasnt been on at all
and today he told me he wont even go online anymore


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 25, 2006)

She's never on MSN bec. you lack hatred. When you gain said hatred, she will know. <3


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> She's never on MSN bec. you lack hatred. When you gain said hatred, she will know. <3


I have all the hatred I need. Now stfu and join.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

I haven't seen ItO on MSN lately either......


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2006)

MSN? 



I thought this fc would be trashed immediately, I was only kidding, it's not like I've ever been to the msn land either. But now, here, it's hip! And trendy! Hooray for this fc!


----------



## Freakness (Mar 25, 2006)

Why a new FC ? :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Because YOU lack hatred, Freak.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

KK abused his mod power and stole my MSN address! I blocked him.

I'm secretly on all the time Jack.


----------



## Freakness (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't see how's that a reason for a new FC, Mario


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 25, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> KK abused his mod power and stole my MSN address! I blocked him.
> 
> I'm secretly on all the time Jack.



Fuck you.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Fuck you.


I lie. I never go on MSN. I do have a Myspace though, does that make me a hypocrite of sorts?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 25, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> I lie. I never go on MSN. I do have a Myspace though, does that make me a hypocrite of sorts?



Yes, it does. You're lucky you have a hot piece of ass, you tamer of beasts.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

You got a myspace, Dave??

And another thing.... is it just me, or did the forum server regressed its clock one hour behind??


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> You got a myspace, Dave??


Yep, I find it a much slower and a generally more pleasent way to communicate with my friends. MSN just annoys me.



			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> And another thing.... is it just me, or did the forum server regressed its clock one hour behind??


The clocks changed.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Fair enough.
BTW, I see Mel changed your ninja rank too.  

I also ordered the England road jersey, you know, the 1966 throwback with gold numbers?


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> BTW, I see Mel changed your ninja rank too.


I'm going through a very green stage at the moment, you should hopefully see unless there soon! Read The Lorax by Dr Seuss to find out what it means, it is very poignant. 



			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I also ordered the England road jersey, you know, the 1966 throwback with gold numbers?


Wow. Oh if your intrested and haven't come across this site before. . I recommend watching Steven Gerrards Top 10 goals, that guy is just amazing.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> I'm going through a very green stage at the moment, you should hopefully see unless there soon! Read The Lorax by Dr Seuss to find out what it means, it is very poignant.
> Wow. Oh if your intrested and haven't come across this site before. . I recommend watching Steven Gerrards Top 10 goals, that guy is just amazing.


I've seen Steven Gerrard... he's the man  
And I think I'll go to my college's library and see if I can find "The Lorax". 

Thanks for the info, Dave.
BTW, it's past 4:45 AM (if you have changed the clock already) so what's the occasion.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Dave.
> BTW, it's past 4:45 AM (if you have changed the clock already) so what's the occasion.


Not tired unfortunatly, I'll pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

I had to ask  

BTW, if you need to know, Mel finds Ruud Van Nistelrooy overrated  XD
*goes to watch highlights of the England vs Chile game in '98*


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 25, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> Not tired unfortunatly, I'll pay for it tomorrow.



MSN.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Gerrard's okay, in the FA Cup Quarter-final match vs Birmingham (Liverpool 7 - 0 Birmingham) he was everywhere on the pitch. Hopefully we'll get to face them in the final and not Chelsea.

Myspace? Maybe Mel has that?


----------



## Procyon (Mar 26, 2006)

I actually don't mind that Mel isn't on so much. I get scared to IM her anyway, because mods are always busy, and I hate annoying them. XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2006)

Myspace is the devil. Just so you know. And by devil, I mean lame.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 26, 2006)

*Makes a Mike sucks because he's never on messenger FC*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 26, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I actually don't mind that Mel isn't on so much. I get scared to IM her anyway, because mods are always busy, and I hate annoying them. XD


I get scared to MSN with her too, since I hate to annoy her, and I assume she's talking to other people.  XD


			
				Mike said:
			
		

> Myspace is the devil. Just so you know. And by devil, I mean lame.


Quoted for truth (this phrase is the most overused in NF History) 
I friggin' hate Myspace.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 26, 2006)

i  second that 
ow wait i third that  that just doesnt sound right

hello all


----------



## Blue (Mar 26, 2006)

I have to agree, Mike should get on MSN too. Also, Myspace indeed sucks. I probably just say that because the forum filled my e-communication role.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 26, 2006)

what the.... or well its an occa fc so..

*joins*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 26, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I have to agree, Mike should get on MSN too. Also, Myspace indeed sucks. I probably just say that because the forum filled my e-communication role.


we have a winner 
ding ding ding


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 26, 2006)

Myspace is the most overrated piece of internet communications I've ever seen.

It's as overrated as.... sex


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2006)

/doesn't agree to dani's crazy hypothesis that it's first come, first served


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 26, 2006)

And while the congregation exchanges mutual looks of glowering, Occa, one half of Blocca?, do make sure to check your PM.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 26, 2006)

The real fanclub need to be more active then the spin-off


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2006)

But...it's NOT! =O


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 26, 2006)

Let's revive Melly's REAL FC........ the cannon one will eventually be merged by Mel anyways


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Will the fanclubs get fused into one or trashed?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is teh occasianalutopia?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

The hidden village of Dani's bed?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 27, 2006)

Mel is moving now I think. But it doesn't matter since I always miss her once she's online. 

All I wanted was to squish her. T___T


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Define squish? I'm getting some odd ideas.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't you be getting the wrong ideas. 

Squish =


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

She's already settled in, I think. Checked my bed and was unfortunately empty, so she's probably getting her classes nailed down.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool. I hope all goes well for her in school, but she's a smart girl; so no worries.

Btw, I love your rank Dani. <3


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

I also think it is kewl. Kewl = cooler than cool.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

I want occa bobbies ;________;


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 27, 2006)

I want Occa to read her PM. ;__; She's moving, though? Me too. Mind trying business, I tell ya. Mind trying. Fortunately, this move is around where I live already.

In my new room I'll have an real, live, actual closet! ZOMG.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2006)

What happeninated to the msn hate...sucks...never club?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I want occa bobbies ;________;


I want occa bobbies ;________;


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Go away you evil twin.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

Occa has a brother named Bobbie?


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Btw, I love your rank Dani. <3


Someone made it for me, I've no idea who.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Dani 
how are you


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

Reasonably well. Off to do some work outdoors in a few hours, which I generally find enjoyable.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

ow like gardening?


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to upgrade a sprinkler system in my friend's yard. She's laying out a stone patio and needs an irrigation system for the shrubs she's planting around it.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

ow sounds complicated 
enjoy your time when you are making that sprinkler instalation


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

> I want occa bobbies ;________;


 I would prefer Occa boobies,  myself.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Go away you evil twin.


You fit more into the evil twin role. Whenever someone speaks your name, lighting strikes down from the sky. Even your teachers know this. They've tried many times to steal your schoolbooks, because they now it will lead to the destruction of the world If you get educated. 

Your evil scheme will fail, I'm coming to sweden to kill you.. With a bazooka.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

hmmm
i would trade my place in Rez sig for that


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

> Your evil scheme will fail, I'm coming to sweden to kill you.. With a bazooka.


 Bazooka is the weapon of choice of a ten-year-old.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

I will kill him with Occa's boobies. An infallible ploy, that is.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

> Bazooka is the weapon of choice of a ten-year-old.


Well maybe I am ten motherfucking years old! 

Well.. I wanted to use a knife, cause thats the most professional way to kill someone, just ask Leon.

@Kingler, thats just..impossible


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> You fit more into the evil twin role. Whenever someone speaks your name, lighting strikes down from the sky. Even your teachers know this. They've tried many times to steal your schoolbooks, because they now it will lead to the destruction of the world If you get educated.
> 
> Your evil scheme will fail, I'm coming to sweden to kill you.. With a bazooka.


You know what...you stink... poo


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

> @Kingler, thats just..impossible


No, it isn't. Also, it's going to work, no matter what. Even though peK can read this, even if he knew it meant his death, would he really refuse Occa boobies? I think not. +_+


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

> hmmm
> i would trade my place in Rez sig for that


 Who would you trade with?


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

occas boobies


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

> Even though peK can read this


I don't he can read. I seriously question his reading abillity, I think he has a dog, like blind people have, a seeing eye bitch, that reads for him.

@LOL at jef.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> occas boobies


Making another illegal trade, Jeffie?? 
Wasn't last week's "art for coke" trade enough for you already? :amazed


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

it was a nice refreshing coka cola 
was it illegal?
no it isnt illegal in singapor,   i hope


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I don't he can read. I seriously question his reading abillity, I think he has a dog, like blind people have, a seeing eye bitch, that reads for him.


What happened to the male dogs?? Or did you wear them out at the Iditarod?? 

@ Jef... I see, though I believe mixing Coca Cola and alcohol is illegal in Singapore.
I mix mine with pisco (check Blue's FC for details)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Blocca™ needs to do a fission for Mel to reach your PM first, 9TH.  

*prepares to sneak in a pair of Potara*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh. I looked for this earlier, couldn't find it. It must have disappeared temporarily =O


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

To tell you the truth, Mike, I didn't find it either  
I guess I needed to bump it, like I do with Mel's original FC.

Sadly, she's moving on (damn school), so I guess if Rezzie can't bump her thread, I'll have to do it.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I don't he can read. I seriously question his reading abillity, I think he has a dog, like blind people have, a seeing eye bitch, that reads for him.
> 
> @LOL at jef.


YEah, I also like pizza.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

i can bumb fc's to 
i'm pretty good at that


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you _bumb_ an FC, Jeffie?? 
j/k


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry mario i dont like Alcohol

but Pek i do love pizza 
howdy all


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> sorry mario i dont like Alcohol
> 
> but Pek i do love pizza
> howdy all


Fair enough.
Ah, damn, I was gonna do a NC-17 joke about pizza, but it'll have to wait.
Got some Journalism class in a few......... laters.....

Laters, Jeffie


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

i do it save 
no worries


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

Cya later Mario


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

You don't like alcohol, eh, Jeffie? We'll see how you like it after you imbibe a 750ml bottle of Kahlua. 

*Knocks jef out, starts a Kahlua IV.*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

i had some gin and beer friday
i was rather dizzy 

jef enjoys to remember everything he did


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> @Kingler, thats just..impossible



Not if she never wore a bra. It's an incredibly common assassination technique used on the saggy, I know because Mel-T tried to throttle me with mine.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

> occas boobies


 Then it wouldn't be a trade, since if they were smothering you, and they were in my sig "instead" you'd still be in my sig.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

Ask the Deidei suicide bombers and they'll bomb a FC for you.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2006)

good one Rez


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Ask the Deidei suicide bombers and they'll bomb a FC for you.


Bwaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaaa..... 

That was great, Rezzie...  
However, that FC was established too late, since I needed mine to be imploded........


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Did someone say "occa's boobies"?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

It's like hanging a carrot infront of a donkey.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Did someone say "occa's boobies"?


No                                      .


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> It's like hanging a carrot infront of a donkey.



Except the carrot has a beartrap attached to it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Sexual inuendo!

*waits for mario to show*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Sexual inuendo!
> 
> *waits for mario to show*


Uh, what? >_>


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

> Except the carrot has a beartrap attached to it.


 But bears don't like carrots.

Checkmate


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> But bears don't like carrots.
> 
> Checkmate


You don't write the manga so shut up. It's fair to assume that bears like carrots because rabbits and bears are best friend and we all know that rabbit loves carrots.

Just check the databook 1994


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> But bears don't like carrots.
> 
> Checkmate



Now this may come as a horrendous shock to you, but it's better to learn this one by theory and not experience. The thing is 'bear traps' are actually quite dangerous to animals other than bears!

If a donkey got its head caught in a bear trap for instance, it's not entirely likely that the trap would recognise any concievable difference. Much like how if a person was to step in one, it wouldn't cause problems for them.

To give a comparative point, we put landmines down for tanks and other armies. But if a BEAR was to walk over one, it would almost certainly blow that furry bastard to pieces.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 27, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> You don't write the manga so shut up. It's fair to assume that bears like carrots because rabbits and bears are best friend and we all know that rabbit loves carrots.
> 
> Just check the databook 1994


But I thought rabbit would always try to hide or say he wasn't home every time Pooh came to the house for honey....wow rabbits like honey.  I learn something new every day


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

Rabbid Rabbit Fanboy said:
			
		

> You don't write the manga so shut up. It's fair to assume that bears like carrots because rabbits and bears are best friend and we all know that rabbit loves carrots.
> 
> Just check the databook 1994


 STFU.

Bears > Rabbits noob.

Yogi's a bear. In fact, smarter than most bears. If he, as a bear, wanted a carrot, he could get one EASILY. Yet he goes after picinic baskets.


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Now this may come as a horrendous shock to you, but it's better to learn this one by theory and not experience. The thing is 'bear traps' are actually quite dangerous to animals other than bears!


 It's job is to catch bears. If it catchs something else, it is being effective, it is being a mindless killing machine.



> If a donkey got its head caught in a bear trap for instance, it's not entirely likely that the trap would recognise any concievable difference. Much like how if a person was to step in one, it wouldn't cause problems for them.


 Why'd you use Donkey's instead of Elephants?

You must be a Republican, and therefore hate black people and love war.


> To give a comparative point, we put landmines down for tanks and other armies.


 See? I was right!


> But if a BEAR was to walk over one, it would almost certainly blow that furry bastard to pieces.


 No. A bear wouldn't step on it. Bears can smell danger and are very cautious. Even if it fell into your stupid trap, it could survive. Bears are quite durable.

If it were Yogi (preptime) he would maul you before you even set the mine.

You, sir, have been pwned!



> But I thought rabbit would always try to hide or say he wasn't home every time Pooh came to the house for honey....wow rabbits like honey. I learn something new every day


 A rabbit could deal with deadly africanized bees to get honey though. A rabbit would probably have trouble with mining bees.

Rabbit was just a pedantic choleric. Pooh was the one with the ingenuity to construct the house at Pooh corner for Eeyore.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 27, 2006)

Using the saying you're right after nonsense debate technique eh? Well you've just met your equal!



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> STFU.
> 
> Bears > Rabbits noob.
> 
> ...



The wavefunctions of an electron in a hydrogen atom possessing definite energy (increasing downward: n=1,2,3,...) and angular momentum (increasing across: s, p, d,...). Brighter areas correspond to higher probability density for a position measurement.

Scientifically proven!



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Why'd you use Donkey's instead of Elephants?
> 
> You must be a Republican, and therefore hate black people and love war.
> See? I was right!



Whip cream and vanilla until cream holds soft peaks. In a large bowl, mix sugar, baking soda, ginger, and cinnamon. Stir in molasses and cream. Gradually add flour, mixing well. On a lightly floured board, roll out a portion of dough until it's flat but still thick enough to pick up easily without tearing. Place it on a greased and floured 12- by 15-inch rimless baking sheet.

Completely uncontestable, _taste_ that defeat old man!



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> No. A bear wouldn't step on it. Bears can smell danger and are very cautious. Even if it fell into your stupid trap, it could survive. Bears are quite durable.



At the same time she had a seductively intense, hugging style of wrestling
which caused a lot of tight body contact, and it was distinctly clear that
she - like me - preferred ground wrestling, whether she was on top or under
me, so it suited me perfectly, when we for long periods of time lay almost
motionless, half naked and closely intertwined on the mattress in tense
wrestling positions, testing each other's suppleness and strength. If for a
moment there was just one square inch of my naked skin that didn't have
contact with uncovered areas of Tina's body, I could be certain that it
wouldn't take many seconds before it had. That's how it felt. She literally
sucked her body tightly onto mine, writhed against me and hugged me, so I
could feel every cleft, every curve, every rippling muscle, and thus exposed
me to a total, all-embracing, sweat dripping body massage that went right to
my crotch.

Just turning on the truth!



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> If it were Yogi (preptime) he would maul you before you even set the mine.
> 
> You, sir, have been pwned!



There are many types of dance practiced and performed in the UK including:

African, Ballroom, Bellydancing, Bharatha Natyam, Bodypopping, Breakdancing, Classical Ballet, Contact Improvisation, Contemporary, Flamenco, Historical / Period, Irish, Kalari, Kathak, Jazz, Jive, Latin American, Line Dancing, National and Folk, Raqs Sharqi, Salsa, Square Dancing, Street Dance, Tango, Tap.

That's information you can tap dance to the bank pal!



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> A rabbit could deal with deadly africanized bees to get honey though. A rabbit would probably have trouble with mining bees.
> 
> Rabbit was just a pedantic choleric. Pooh was the one with the ingenuity to construct the house at Pooh corner for Eeyore.



Going completely bare can be a liberating and exciting sensation. Feeling your lover's touch down below can be exciting and interesting. Being bare has its advantages in other areas as well. You can wear whatever bathing suit you want and low-riders are no trouble at all. Going bare can require some regular maintenance if your are shaving. You'll want to shave often enough to prevent stubble burn. If you have the guts and can stand the pain, waxing will leave you hair-free for 4 weeks or so.

I'm waxing away the lies.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Well well well, it turns out that ItO has a dupe account by the name of Shroomsday.  

Take a guess why


----------



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

> The wavefunctions of an electron in a hydrogen atom possessing definite energy (increasing downward: n=1,2,3,...) and angular momentum (increasing across: s, p, d,...). Brighter areas correspond to higher probability density for a position measurement.
> 
> Scientifically proven!


 You obviously aren't well versed in perurbation theory. The rabbit is like the second order term that is disregard if it tried to disturb the Bear. Ho >>> H2, even if H1 = 0

Going past the ground state will only decrease it energy as the inverse square of the energy level. (E = -13.6 ev / n^2)

As for the the probability density, you need to study blackbody radiation laws (both in thermodynamics courses and in astronomy course, due to the power of Bears sheer magnitude) - According to Bergmann's Law, larger animal's are better an maintaining heat, due to the decrease in surface area. This energy is saved for battle.

As for the "brighter areas", that is just governed by the Plank spectrum. It's peak spectrum is more visible only because it is of low enough energy to be seen by mere humans. (But a honeybee can see into the UV, so it is about to realize the Bear's power.)



> Whip cream and vanilla until cream holds soft peaks. In a large bowl, mix sugar, baking soda, ginger, and cinnamon. Stir in molasses and cream. Gradually add flour, mixing well. On a lightly floured board, roll out a portion of dough until it's flat but still thick enough to pick up easily without tearing. Place it on a greased and floured 12- by 15-inch rimless baking sheet.
> 
> Completely uncontestable, taste that defeat old man!


 I'm a Physics major, not a Cook! That's sound good though.


> At the same time she had a seductively intense, hugging style of wrestling
> which caused a lot of tight body contact, and it was distinctly clear that
> she - like me - preferred ground wrestling, whether she was on top or under
> me, so it suited me perfectly, when we for long periods of time lay almost
> ...


 I would much rather wrestle with a girl than a bear, I will concede that point to you.


> There are many types of dance practiced and performed in the UK including:
> 
> African, Ballroom, Bellydancing, Bharatha Natyam, Bodypopping, Breakdancing, Classical Ballet, Contact Improvisation, Contemporary, Flamenco, Historical / Period, Irish, Kalari, Kathak, Jazz, Jive, Latin American, Line Dancing, National and Folk, Raqs Sharqi, Salsa, Square Dancing, Street Dance, Tango, Tap.
> 
> That's information you can tap dance to the bank pal!


 Rabbit's would do "Dance of the Damned" if they had to battle a bear.



> Going completely bare can be a liberating and exciting sensation. Feeling your lover's touch down below can be exciting and interesting. Being bare has its advantages in other areas as well. You can wear whatever bathing suit you want and low-riders are no trouble at all. Going bare can require some regular maintenance if your are shaving. You'll want to shave often enough to prevent stubble burn. If you have the guts and can stand the pain, waxing will leave you hair-free for 4 weeks or so.
> 
> I'm waxing away the lies.


Your mom.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm Elmo. ......


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I'm Emo. ......


Corrected.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Corrected.


Aaaaha! You weren't here one year ago I see.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes I was, look at my join date.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, right.....
That "Elmo" joke is a bit older than Jan '05


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you guys going to settle down, or is KnK going to have to _choke a bitch_?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes mam. How are you Dani?


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

Reasonably well. A bit sore and sunburned from working outside all day.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Eh? What kind of work were you doing?


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2006)

Installing a sprinkler system in a friend's yard. Lots of pipe and smelly PVC glue.

How's you?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm up at 3am, very bored, but not tired. I don't start lectures till 1pm though, so I guess it's not that bad. I'm currently listening to Aerith's Theme from the FFVII soundtrack. I wish I could play the game, I feel like I'm one of the only people not to have played it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

"I love you, Saya?" *looks at Dani's custom title*

Well, who wouldn't...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 27, 2006)

am I To late to join


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 27, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> am I To late to join


----------



## Reznor (Mar 28, 2006)

> am I To late to join


 No, rather, it's too late to back out now.
All the key players are in place and this needs to go smoothly.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 28, 2006)

I should have thought about my wife and kids before I went toe to toe with Count Reznor.

Well life goes on!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 28, 2006)

> Are you guys going to settle down, or is KnK going to have to choke a bitch?



Oh shit, she broke out the acronyms! =X

And shrooms, that's what you get for being too specific in your rebuttal. Vagueness is the key man! Let them fill in the details for themselves so that in their mind, you are right; because then the details are theirs and we all believe ourselves to be infinitely infallible. 

...Incedentally, I picked up a lot from the bible when I was younger.

I'm sorry about your wife and kids


----------



## Reznor (Mar 28, 2006)

> ...Incedentally, I picked up a lot from the bible when I was younger.


 Inductive study on Federal Headship and/or the Hypostatic Union?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 28, 2006)

Lies          .


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 28, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> And shrooms, that's what you get for being too specific in your rebuttal. Vagueness is the key man! Let them fill in the details for themselves so that in their mind, you are right; because then the details are theirs and we all believe ourselves to be infinitely infallible.
> 
> ...Incedentally, I picked up a lot from the bible when I was younger.
> 
> I'm sorry about your wife and kids



You'd think so, but it was all a distraction for the massacre anyway. Maybe I should've been vaguer when he asked for my address.

As for my wife and kids, they're in a better place now; being taken in my Italian neighbour Federico.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2006)

I have your wife and kids. I done a dance on their heads, mama! I eated their faces!  [bonus points to anyone who knows where that's from]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 28, 2006)

You son-a of a bitch-a!

Partially quoting Ender's Game was an interesting ploy.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 28, 2006)

Incidentally*

I'm not sure what your question is rez.

As far as whether or not the subject matter is known to me - my church as a child [apostolic persuasion], was very adamant, particularly on the hypostatic union, and determined that the filthy trinitarians who believed that yahweh, emmanuel, and the holy spirit were 3 seperate entities rather than 3 peices of a single god, were going directly to hell. 

Also, they were going to hell for baptizing "in the name of the father, son, and the holy ghost" rather than in the _name_ of the father, son, and the holy ghost. 

It says both in the bible, of course, but the apostolic people believe that the "father, son, and the holy ghost" passages were implying that you should say jesus, since it fit what the other verses say, and their ideas of a hypostatic union. Actually saying "father, son, and holy ghost" denoted something else entirely, and so they decided that people not baptized specifically in the "name" [jesus], were doomed to the pit and what have you. It's a surprisingly heady issue amongst the warring christian doctrines, actually, the hypostatic union. 

Either way it's three seperate and thus non-omnipotent/omniscient beings, or a schiz.

As far as the federal headship goes, it's pretty commonly accepted in all christian philosphies, though some may argue the point, but without the principle, jesus' blood could never save the sinners.

If you're asking if I've ever done an official inductive study into either, the answer is no. I've done bits, but I lost interest as my rebellious stage floundered in my mid-teen years. Not my interest in the subject matter so much as my interest in the effort. Apathy replaced my desire to rebel against my parents at 14-15. 

I've studied both, but I never sat down and followed the methodolgy of an inductive study, to tell the truth, I'd rather not ever have to repeat doing that for any subject matter, it was quite tiresome.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 28, 2006)

> You'd think so, but it was all a distraction for the massacre anyway. Maybe I should've been vaguer when he asked for my address.
> 
> As for my wife and kids, they're in a better place now; being taken in my Italian neighbour Federico.



Yeah, see...more importantly, you shouldn't have made said address public. Or mentioned that Federico was your neighbor. As you can see in kage'ingler's post above my previous, well, you might need to start looking into a reconstructive surgeon. The seem to have lost their...faces, actually.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2006)

I eated them!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2006)

With fava beans? Or deep fat fried them?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 28, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I eated them!


I see you went back with David Hasselhoff's siggie


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 28, 2006)

David Hasselhoff x Rick Astley offspring: The solution to keepin' kids bein' glued to that darned MTV.

G'nite


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 28, 2006)

News on the street is that you're never on MSN mel. Some people are starting to think you suck because of it ^_~


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 28, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> David Hasselhoff x Rick Astley offspring: The solution to keepin' kids bein' glued to that darned MTV.
> 
> G'nite


I was only 7 years old when I first listened to this Rick Astley song.... I'll leave it to you to guess which one is it.  


> We're no strangers to love
> You know the rules and so do I
> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
> ...


And yeah, what's up with your MSN anyways, Mel??? Just when we needed to talk...... 
Anyways, will you be here in 5 more hours?? Cause I gots to go to school.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 28, 2006)

> Incidentally*
> 
> I'm not sure what your question is rez.





> If you're asking if I've ever done an official inductive study into either, the answer is no.


Using big theology words, that's all.


> As far as whether or not the subject matter is known to me - my church as a child [apostolic persuasion], was very adamant, particularly on the hypostatic union, and determined that the filthy trinitarians who believed that yahweh, emmanuel, and the holy spirit were 3 seperate entities rather than 3 peices of a single god, were going directly to hell.


 Well that's stupid.



> Also, they were going to hell for baptizing "in the name of the father, son, and the holy ghost" rather than in the name of the father, son, and the holy ghost.


 They need to be less pedantic.



> It says both in the bible, of course, but the apostolic people believe that the "father, son, and the holy ghost" passages were implying that you should say jesus, since it fit what the other verses say, and their ideas of a hypostatic union. Actually saying "father, son, and holy ghost" denoted something else entirely, and so they decided that people not baptized specifically in the "name" [jesus], were doomed to the pit and what have you. It's a surprisingly heady issue amongst the warring christian doctrines, actually, the hypostatic union.


 His name isn't pronounced "Geez-us" though, it is pronounced "Hay-zeus" so they're fucked.



> Either way it's three seperate and thus non-omnipotent/omniscient beings, or a schiz.


 Three-parts is the only logically possibility for a relational, yet omnipotent god, since he'd be depend on others if he were just one and he wouldn't be omnipotent if there were others of his power.




> I've done bits, but I lost interest as my rebellious stage floundered in my mid-teen years. Not my interest in the subject matter so much as my interest in the effort. Apathy replaced my desire to rebel against my parents at 14-15.
> 
> I've studied both, but I never sat down and followed the methodolgy of an inductive study, to tell the truth, I'd rather not ever have to repeat doing that for any subject matter, it was quite tiresome.


 Quit similair to my story in a lot of ways. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2006)

-joins-

Damn you, Melly! >/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll join your name.  <3 iron and wine and that just happens to be my favorite song


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, Damn her. Damn her... 

to the nearest communications device. =___=


----------



## Reznor (Apr 4, 2006)

How dare she deprive us of her?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 4, 2006)

Tell her to speak to me, I'll give that waterbed a workout!  /meatwad

I meant to say I'd talk some sense to her, but...well, you see what I ended up saying instead.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 5, 2006)

> and Occa when you get on Add me


She's never on dumbass, that's the whole point of this thread lol.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 5, 2006)

Around my neck of the woods, we'd call that an owning. A funny one too.

Blocca™ can't be complete without Occa, though.


----------



## Norb (Apr 5, 2006)

you guys suck =[ occa has a life! that's why i'm joining ;_; so that she doesn't anymore and can log on msn D=


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 5, 2006)

NORBIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 5, 2006)

Much needed bump... hope that Norbie sees this in time


----------



## Reznor (Apr 5, 2006)

Indeed, Naru.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 5, 2006)

I think we need to make a Mizura version of this FC next...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, there's a reason for Mizura not to be on MSN, she lives in China, doesn't she?

*thinks for a minute*
Holy hell, I forgot that Mel lives in Malaysia...... d'oh!!

Go ahead, Rezzie, make us happy.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

Who's Norbie? I've never seen you around mate.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 5, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> David Hasselhoff x Rick Astley offspring: The solution to keepin' kids bein' glued to that darned MTV.
> 
> G'nite



I'll show you next time you touch my Rick Astley CDs.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 5, 2006)

Uh, Jack. That wasn't her.... that was.... *runs away*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 5, 2006)

Norb! =D How goes it old friend?


----------



## Norb (Apr 6, 2006)

hulo =O i just randomly come back every now and then to drop a post here and there ;O

hullo mike long time no see/talk/chat/hmmmetc ;O

maes i forgot you're previous nicks.. but i think you're mario? >_>

kageyoshi. i dunno you either 

edit: btw mike stop slacking! add me to the list before it's too late!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Norbert  long time no seen 

how is norb doing?


----------



## Norb (Apr 6, 2006)

hulo jef ^__^

i'm not dead yet =O


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

you arnt?
i thought you where like Norb tha Zombie man 
allways nice to see you hanging around


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe he's a Forsaken!


----------



## Norb (Apr 6, 2006)

Close, i'm on the horde >_<


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

LooooL

hey hey Dave


----------



## Norb (Apr 6, 2006)

anyways gonna go sleep ^_^


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

oke then
nice talking with you again
this is a must do again kinda of thingy  *rubbish talk to the extreme*

Snites my friend 
peace out


----------



## Blue (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 6, 2006)

Noooooo D:

I have a ud priest and a ud rogue on different servers though, so eh.

And besides my pally, a ne drood, a ne warrior, and a gnome rogue. and 3 human mages on different servers


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 6, 2006)

My sanity is returned 12.45%  Sankyu!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 6, 2006)

The other half of Blocca? lives on!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 6, 2006)

Mel I made you this picture:


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 6, 2006)

Can I get a custom rank! And a custom sig, and a custom avatar, and a custom rep system, and a custom name, and a custom join date!? 



..and a custom life ?

Anyways, good that you're back, whore.

and a custom bicycle?

Edit: lawl


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 6, 2006)

Shrooms probably wins those "sign our company name as creatively as possible" contests all the time XD Thanks Sean, that's awesome.

toliet - *points to MEL interpretation and asks to imagine it morphing into "FUCK YOU"*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Cardigans are cool. Who's with me!?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

time to post more in here now mel is back 
cool pic shrooms 
go custom boy


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 6, 2006)

We never have those competitions over here unfortunately. But that is a fair point on how I sign my cheques.

Glad you liked it


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh welcome back Occasionalutopia.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 6, 2006)

You wanker!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

cool ass


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 6, 2006)

Did somebody say _cool ass_?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

I demand to see some new ass.


----------



## Blue (Apr 6, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Did somebody say _cool ass_?


Get her out of here. I can't believe I stripped that little bitch in photoshop. >O


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 6, 2006)

None of us can, you outrageous pervert!

But seriously (actually I was serious on that last line too), I think everyone appreciated your attempts to give something to the community.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> My sanity is returned 12.45%  Sankyu!


MELLIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I knew if I drove 100 mph on the Long Island Expressway that I was able to catch you......

And what happened with the other 87.55% ??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 6, 2006)

Waaaghhhh, missed Norbs.... 
Though he guessed right on who I was. *wonders how*

Cardigans?? Refresh my memory, Yoshi..


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 6, 2006)

Fook u toliet, you asked for customisation, I give you custom av.


			
				Mario said:
			
		

> And what happened with the other 87.55% ??


Let's see:

Bathroom ceiling leaking and at risk of collapsing anytime = -22.4%
Internet being pants = - 11.7%
Bacterial infection = -30.5%
7 hours of lectures tmw = 10.0%

You will notice all this doesn't add up. Why? Not enough sanity, zing!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 6, 2006)

Vote yes for cardigans in fall '06.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 6, 2006)

Whoa..... and I thought excessive G-Force was the cause of insanity....
Yep, we're both insane right now...... mwaaahahahahaaaaaaaaa

BTW, school sucks.... bwaaaaahahahahhahhahhaahah *maniacally laughs*

If you've ever heard of King of Fighters' Iori Yagami, well, that's my laugh.

ATTICA!! ATTICA!! ATTICA!!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Fook u toliet, you asked for customisation, I give you custom av.
> Let's see:
> 
> Bathroom ceiling leaking and at risk of collapsing anytime = -22.4%
> ...


*build in new celing for orca*
*Put's new pants on internet*
*kills infections that appear to be bacterial*
*shoots 7 hours and eats lectures* rawr!

*flies away*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 6, 2006)

"Then how were you disappearing and reappearing like that? How were you able to do magic?"

"Heh, magic? Girl, I was high on PCP."


> Get her out of here. I can't believe I stripped that little bitch in photoshop. >O


Pfft. Your's was unavailable for use. Love her or hate her, that's one hot ass.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *build in new celing for orca*
> *Put's new pants on internet*
> *kills infections that appear to be bacterial*
> *shoots 7 hours and eats lectures* rawr!
> ...



Supergirl is that you


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 7, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Supergirl is that you



No, I believe that's just some random person whom hates things when they're in a state of disrepair and uncleanliness. =O

Or something...@_@


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm in a state of limp.


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm in a state of limp.


How, does this conversation not turn you on? I wonder if 9Tails would be able to persuade Dani to let him use her booty as an avatar... If not I have a camera and I'm willing.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 7, 2006)

aww thats soo pretty yet allso


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

I tawt I taw a Melly-tad.

I did, I did taw a Melly-tad.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 7, 2006)

That's more unnerving than emo. But I like flowers so it's not that sad to me.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 7, 2006)

Who is that melancholy card for, if you don't mind my asking? :[


----------



## Reznor (Apr 7, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Who is that melancholy card for, if you don't mind my asking? :[


Guess.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Who is that melancholy card for, if you don't mind my asking? :[


Say the name of this thread bitch!!!1  >


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Who is that melancholy card for, if you don't mind my asking? :[


Oh, come on, Joe. Can't you guess?
The hints are as obvious as O.J. got away scot free.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 8, 2006)

♪ A....nother dead thread
Pah-ro-po-pom, pom....
Here's the bump ♪


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 9, 2006)

This is what I get for thinking looking at the Member FCs index isn't necessary, Subscriptions suffices!  Merged the occa sux cos nvr on MSN thread, chronological nature of post rearrangements in merged threads will probably make the last few pages here make no sense but I sincerely hope it won't matter because wtf are you doing read the last 5 pages, and stop it or the flying armadillos will never stop in my head


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2006)

Oo ar. I prefer armadillos. Crunchy on the outside, smooth on the inside.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2006)

But I like Occa spin-offs 

I'm thinking of making a few Occa spin-off sitcoms, actually. I'm currently working on the pilot for one in which you are a detective.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

That would be cool if she was a Batman-like detective.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> That would be cool if she was a Batman-like detective.


Batman (w/ prep-time)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 9, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Batman (w/ prep-time)


Stop bothering me!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 9, 2006)

Everybody Loves Occa? Life With Occa? Sex, the City, and Occa? Occa's Activity Improvement? Pardon the Occaruption? Occa Center? Good Occa Times? Occa Matters? 2 Admins, a Mod, and an NF-Forum Place? That Occa Show?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 9, 2006)

Occa's club
Orca's fanclub
Beat Orca's with a club FC
Orca the new sea world attraction FC  


feel free to hit me with a iron stick >___>


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 9, 2006)

Still a whore.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 9, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Pardon the Occaruption?


How about "Around the Occa?", with Mel replacing Stat Boy.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2006)

Occaholics? Not bad. An alternative to occa-tard never hurt anyone, I guess.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 10, 2006)

Occaholics Anonymous FC ?! We're not anonymous! We are proud to be Occa fans and our names are clearly visible in each and every single post of this FC. 

Please change the title to Occaholics United or Occaholics 'R' US!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

I, too, am adicted to occahol.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Something about this change leaves a bad taste in my mouth...


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Something about this change leaves a bad taste in my mouth...


Are you of drinking age?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes by normal standards, but I don't know how old Mel is, if we're talking about Occahol. I think I tried to guess how old she was at some point, but she just got angrier and angrier.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Yes by normal standards, but I don't know how old Mel is, if we're talking about Occahol. I think I tried to guess how old she was at some point, but she just got angrier and angrier.


Didn't she have her age on her profile before? I seem to recall her age but not recall her stating it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2006)

Older than 22 I believe.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

It's funny that we talk about her as if behind her back in her own FC XD

We should start making Occa Theories too


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

Occahol makes me occalol o_O  *hic*



> It's funny that we talk about her as if behind her back in her own FC XD
> 
> We should start making Occa Theories too


Can asian girls swim? 
I wonder if occa can.  >_>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

I have it on good authority that she uses a jetpack in the water and otherwise just floats.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it possible to have air bubbles in your body fat. So you float more easily?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

Occahol is lighter than water. Unless it eats too many burgers, then the back gets too heavy.


----------



## Blue (Apr 10, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Occahol makes me occalol o_O  *hic*
> 
> Can asian girls swim?


lol? Why is this the funniest thing I've seen all week? I can't stop laughing. XD



> Is it possible to have air bubbles in your body fat. So you float more easily?


Sure, it's called nitrogen narcosis. Try it some time.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

As I understand it, she balances it out with lots of Aero chocolate:


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 10, 2006)

Symptoms of nitrogen narcosis include: wooziness; giddiness; euphoria; disorientation; loss of balance; loss of manual dexterity; slowing of reaction time; fixation of ideas; and impairment of complex reasoning. These effects are exacerbated by cold, stress, and a rapid rate of compression.

Lol sounds fun. I'm not into diving though. 

Nitrogen narcosis is also called "the martini effect" because divers experience an effect comparable to that from one martini on an empty stomach for every 50 ft of depth beyond the initial 100 ft.

omg


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

I see that alot of Occa theories have popped up already!

I propose that "Occasionalutopia Avenue" should get a new sub-section specifically for Occa Theories.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

That hardass admin Ronzer won't have any of it.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn that Ronzer! I only wish Reznor could beat him, in a fantastic showdown involving katanas and skin-tight leather bikinis.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Skin-tight leather bikinis?! That hardass admin Ronzer won't have any of it.

I would support a tag team oil wrestling match with them each partnering with one of the more aesthetically pleasing members (a female for instance). Then I'd nailgun Ronzer and Reznor's hands to the back of their thighs.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

katanas arnt that like the new wave spamurai swords?


hello all   
Ah shrooms congrats on becomming raptorous


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

o,O


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Celly  i'm eating here
T____T
thats realy wtf


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh great i fucked up the lay-out :<


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

That was NOT occahol :S


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

Last time i posted a sasuke picture on the board -.-';;


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2006)

Sayo, I absolutely love your FLCL theme right now. That avatar is my favorite scene from the show.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeh thnx to TBH ^__^ 
he made ALOT of avi's, although i requested this 1 special, and i like this shortend version actually more than the normal 1.
here see the difference :0


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

did you draw that?

and yes love your theme 
gotta love the manga and anime of FLCL


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2006)

> Yeh thnx to TBH ^__^
> he made ALOT of avi's, although i requested this 1 special, and i like this shortend version actually more than the normal 1.
> here see the difference :0


Well, the BlindPhonse? outdid himself with this one. *saves* Again, awesome theme. That's at least  keep-it-for-a-two-week-timespan material.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it too late to say that I'm an Occaholic? 

Sup, 9TH, Jeffie, minna-san


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

thats why where here Mario
take a seet and tell your story (no need to do tho >_>)

*sips from his Occahol when nobodies seeing*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll have an Occa Collins on the rocks, thank you.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

i thought we where here to stop getting that stuff 
if not:
*opens up a a six pack of cool occahol and drinks them all at once*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> did you draw that?
> 
> and yes love your theme
> gotta love the manga and anime of FLCL


FLCL is the best anime imo, but that's my opinion. 
. . 

.

..

Aren't my opinions facts?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> FLCL is the best anime imo, but that's my opinion.
> . .
> 
> .
> ...


i'm sorry but i have to second that opinion
havent seen an anime up to date that looks cooler that is more funny, etc, etc
same here best modern Anime  (cant talk bad about the classics )


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> FLCL is the best anime imo, but that's my opinion.
> . .
> 
> .
> ...


Yes, they are, Celly.
BTW, I loved that scene in your avy, Naota out of nowhere kisses Haruko....

The Pillows FTW


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm still ashamed i have only 3 songs by the pillows


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i'm still ashamed i have only 3 songs by the pillows


I got full cd, but so has mario, and i'm lazy to upload it, mario isn't. . 

are you mario <(?,O)>


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

ow that would be soo great 
thank you mario  

XDDDDD
i'm off for a wile
see y'all in a hour or 2 (or sooner or later )


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

Uh, I don't know what you're talking about.
I don't have a CD, but I planned to buy it at Chinatown after I go to Yankee Stadium.

If Celly has it, then it's her turn to be the Good Samaritan 

Laters, Jeffie.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Uh, I don't know what you're talking about.
> I don't have a CD, but I planned to buy it at Chinatown after I go to Yankee Stadium.
> 
> If Celly has it, then it's her turn to be the Good Samaritan
> ...


k jeff's gone, you better get that chip stark or. . . 

wait, what?
get the cd naru ><


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

I said once the Yankees beat the Royals of Kansas City, I'll head to Chinatown and buy the CD.

BTW, which volume is that, Celly? I gotta make sure.

I guess I'll buy Byakuya, Renji, and Kakashi plushies while I'm there


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Jef could get it off somewhere like TorrentSpy if it's not available to him otherwise.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, shucks, thanks for remind me bout TorrentSpy, Shrooms.
..... .....

Eh...... ahem.
...
What in the blue hell is TorrentSpy?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

Nobody punches Jef without me getting punched.

*punch me, Celly, punch me*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

Me thinks I'd bump this for the peeps to try and start some type of convo.

Like, for instance, the PS3 will cost you your left arm when it comes out.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

> Like, for instance, the PS3 will cost you your left arm when it comes out.


 Read the whole thread - that's 90% myth.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

Yikes, guess I was misinformed.... oh well, I expect to cash in my refund check from tax returns and college on it.....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 11, 2006)

Every time a new system is in the works of coming out people say it'll cost a bagillion bucks to get, and then some poor sap(s) pay an arm and a leg for one off of ebay after they're not purchasable in stores.  

Most new systems, since I can remember (besides the failures, and the neo geo) have cost around 300 bucks around launch time.  In this case the ps3 won't go beyond 400 tops....though that is a bit pricey too.....but in the end, inflation's a bitch and demand's its whipped husband.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Good work Neintails. The PS3 might be a bit dearer since it's a Blue Ray player too, but it's unlikely. The Revolution does look like Nintendo's best work for a while, but undoubtably it won't 'beat' any of the other consoles. It'll co-exist quite happily because in a way it's a little too radical/different/out-there to be the mainstream one.

A discussion for the Game Forum anyway.



			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> You suck at computers even more than me, AHAHHAHAHAHAA *punches jef in the face*  weeeeeeeeee



=D


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm definitely not getting a revolution. I got a Gamecube the night it came out and apart from a few great games, I've been dissatisfied with Nintendo and the Gamecube. I'll probably get a PS3.

Who likes/hates when there cereal gets mushy? I find in some it's quite good. Some useful information on what cereal to eat when I'm old.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

I like my cereal krisp and crunchy :3
soked cereals taste bleh ):


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

cereal has to be crunshy
but the  milk as to tast like the cereal when you drink it

frosties get muchy rather fast
fruit loops for the win


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> I like my cereal krisp and crunchy :3
> soked cereals taste bleh ):


You eat cereal at 2 PM?? 
It's almost 9 PM and my nephew ate all the Count Chocula there was left!!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

hahahahahhahah poor you
never had count chocula befor 

(havent had cereal in days)


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 11, 2006)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELMELEMELEMELEMELELLLELELEL

I miss you oggles much ;_; *pours loads and loads of love on*
this is moe btw


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

What are you doing at Sara's, moemoe??  

Off to the Stadium, laters, everybody


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Later Mario 
have fun dude 
peace out


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> You eat cereal at 2 PM??
> It's almost 9 PM and my nephew ate all the Count Chocula there was left!!



You should kill him


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Toilet-ass-no-justsu 
sup?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

> You eat cereal at 2 PM??
> It's almost 9 PM and my nephew ate all the Count Chocula there was left!!


Don't be silly, in holland cereal isn't all that, more of an american thing i believe.
And besides i eat my cereal at midnight


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

Occa breastfeeds my children


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

*hopes he is one of celly's children*

hello celly


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> *hopes he is one of celly's children*


You insult me yet again 
<_<


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

neo KK said:
			
		

> Occa breastfeeds my children =|


 I'd like to bump my adoption request.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> You insult me yet again
> <_<


how so?

i never insult people 


celly makes my cry every time


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Occa breastfeeds my children


Can't you do it yourself?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

So jef is one of celine's childern, that explains a lot. 

Who's the father


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Rez congrats on the 5000 posts


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2006)

Nah, I reserved her breastmilks. And I have a contract.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

Rez got 5000! Let's take some Occahol to his party. No need to extravagant, just take a keg of cheap Occahol.


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2006)

*murders fanclub*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Can't you do it yourself?


No, because that's why we hired you as babysitter, vash is taking alot of attention 	



> I'd like to bump my adoption request.





> Nah, I reserved her breastmilks. And I have a contract.


your all to grown up and hairy to be adopted >_>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> *murders fanclub*



Hey Dani I went out and got some pizza for the... oh...


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry, ItO had the cash, and corpserobbing is againt my ethics. You'll have to bill me.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

> *murders fanclub*



>--|--( }X ) <--- dead body


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

May you can pay in 'kind'.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

thats disturving

everybody knows Rez bra size is a D not a C


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

What the **** is going on there?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

Next page plz?!?!@?!@?!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

sdsgsgdhhdhfdhfghgfhgh


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  my eyes are bleeding  X____X


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

So you looked at Rez's bits too then? I bet Shrooms made an uncensored version.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll repost it if you insist =o


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

I didn't know you loved shemales Shrooms.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'll repost it if you insist =o
> 
> hahahhahahahha great shrooms XDD
> 
> ...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I didn't know you loved shemales Shrooms.



Neither did I. But despite his steroid abused bosom, Reznor's all man.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

Due to your head in the way you're the only one to have seen Rez's manbits. Do you feel privileged or saddened?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Hypnotised.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

To do his bidding, kill all who oppose him? Or make a sandwich?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

can i have some of that Pizza?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> *murders fanclub*


*pokes dead people* . . . .


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

How is that comic about the homocidal rage of Miss K? XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

It's a misleading trick. Even I didn't know until I started drawing the third panel what was going to happen. Then the fourth panel came and I recieved another twist!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 11, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> (if i was a mod or smod i would moderate his post with at least a spoiler tag XD)


Oh god no, lest Shroomsy throws an emo fit and sics another one of those horrifying panels of himself with googly shoujo eyes D:

*Spoiler*: _I Love My Narutoes. Big._ 



I hear someone wishes he had jadeedge's kunoichi calendar, so here's evil and then some >D

So my sis sent pics of her new place in Brisbane, and wanted me to reciprocate since I just moved somewhere too ( =__= ...):

Spartan-except-for-Narutardness desk:

See that jadeedge Naruto kunoichi calendar? Dan sent that to me <3

Close-up of Narutard winnarloffness:

I love the Yondie. Looooove  I only really wanted the Yondie really, but the lady at market only sold it in a set of 4 - which explains why I have the slightly spastic-looking Temari. The Orochi is really cool too anyway, so no loss XD

Was supposed to be dresser, but made it happy pile of otakuness instead:

Weeeell, you can still see my makeup remover and some products of the only skincare + fragrance brand I truly love (L'Occitane - you can see one of their gorgeous paperbags which I love to death hanging to the right of the mirror XDXD) - so I guess its original function as a dresser table isn't entirely lost.

The other room pix are the sort of bloody boring shite only my sister would want to see (here's my bookshelf, YAR!!!), so here's just one more, which I'm actually in

That's Last Exile paused on my comp. The subbies for the Malaysian licensed dvds are craptastic btw (One of the main characters, Claus's name is explicitly typed out in one of the eps (all of the ep titles are in English and allude to chess moves), and yet the subbies have translated Claus's name to Kelas, Kolus - and my favourite - Cro Solas (XD) ... ANYthing but plain and simple Claus


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm leaving this FC, since appearently you love ronin so much -.-';;


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

^ I already commented on that *post in the HR.


*Differing by the part about Rho


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

Damn exclusive conversations. My peeping telescope doesn't stretch into the HR! If only I had Naru's one, although he's probably using it right now.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 11, 2006)

^ 





			
				Rez said:
			
		

> *Differing by the part about Rho


You see this bit? It's NOTHING to do w/ Rho promising naked pics. AT ALL.


			
				Celly ;__; said:
			
		

> I'm leaving this FC, since appearently you love ronin so much -.-';;


I _do_ love ronin, the Samurai Champloo Jin kind. Why would you leave because I like sexy dark-haired samurai?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 11, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ You see this bit? It's NOTHING to do w/ Rho promising naked pics. AT ALL.
> I _do_ love ronin, the Samurai Champloo Jin kind. Why would you leave because I like sexy dark-haired samurai?


You twisted non swimming asian <(?.?)>  i'll have no choice but to take you away from him forcefully 	:abduct


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

> Damn exclusive conversations. My peeping telescope doesn't stretch into the HR! If only I had Naru's one, although he's probably using it right now.


 Cuz Naru posts in the HR ALLLLLLLLLL the time


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ow cool pictures Mel


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

Back, and what a game. One of the best games I've ever witnessed.

But yet, I don't feel gung ho about it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

It seems to have inspired some minimalism in you Mario.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> It seems to have inspired some minimalism in you Mario.


Indeed.**


----------



## Sayo (Apr 12, 2006)

Mario's nekkid?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

Minimalism would be an unfortunate word to tie in with that.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll unfortunate ya.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 12, 2006)

*smacks the little ones* :0


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mario writes about his first handjob in his diary*



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> I'll unfortunate ya.



If you're referring to that comic strip earlier, it was flattering and should be damned grateful!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Mario's nekkid?


You're bloody right I'm nekkid xD

Well, the thing is, for the first time ever, I didn't have a good time at Yankee Stadium (read my custom title)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

Well at least you haven't become one of those self depreciating jerks who's miserable to be around (and go through a loop of wondering why no one's all that cheerful to them and get more and more miserable)!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

You're right, though I'm 2 steps short of becoming that, Sean.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

I think you're a marathon too far in. Here's the thing, if you can't keep yourself happy, then you don't have much chance of making anyone else happy.

Life ain't that bad really, *everyone* has it tough sometimes. Some people have harder times than others, but there's a hell of a lot of people who have it worse than you will. Stay positive, good things will happen and you'll feel better too.

So lose that custom title and try to cheer yourself up. Something as simple as watching one of your favourite (ideally upbeat) TV shows or a film.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 12, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> You're bloody right I'm nekkid xD
> 
> Well, the thing is, for the first time ever, I didn't have a good time at Yankee Stadium (read my custom title)


The yankee's deseurting you like the girls huh?  _


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I think you're a marathon too far in. Here's the thing, if you can't keep yourself happy, then you don't have much chance of making anyone else happy.
> 
> Life ain't that bad really, everyone has it tough sometimes. Some people have harder times than others, but there's a hell of a lot of people who have it worse than you will. Stay positive, good things will happen and you'll feel better too.
> 
> So lose that custom title and try to cheer yourself up. Something as simple as watching one of your favourite (ideally upbeat) TV shows or a film.


Only if my luck were to change, will I lose the custom title; in the meantime, I'll be watching "Die Hard with a vengeance". Yippie-kayeey, friend 


			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> The yankee's deseurting you like the girls huh?  _


Holy crapzoids!! Celly guessed what happened to me!!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd rep you, Shrooms, but that damn rep button disappeared again.



> Only if my luck were to change, will I lose the custom title;


 The point is lose the title or else you "luck" WON'T CHANGE

You need to drop your version of the cause-and-effect relation of this.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Only if my luck were to change, will I lose the custom title; in the meantime, I'll be watching "Die Hard with a vengeance". Yippie-kayeey, friend
> 
> Holy crapzoids!! Celly guessed what happened to me!!



Well Reznor's given you the reason why that won't happen:



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> I'd rep you, Shrooms, but that damn rep button disappeared again.
> 
> The point is lose the title or else you "luck" WON'T CHANGE
> 
> You need to drop your version of the cause-and-effect relation of this.



Luck is a part of life, but good luck can't happen if you're not willing to give it the potential to happen. You can't meet people if you don't go out, and if you're bothered that people don't walk up and chat, consider how difficult that is for you.

Realising that there's a problem isn't the same as being brutally truthful as to why there's a problem. Is one hundred rejections worse than never trying?

Even for a miracle, they're not a possibility until you've done everything you can first. Have you really lived life to its fullest? Have you done everything you could to have an active social life?


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, there's that elusive rep button.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent. Now all that's left is to fix the scrambled order on the users at NF list, and put them back in alphabetical order.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

> Excellent. Now all that's left is to fix the scrambled order on the users at NF list, and put them back in alphabetical order.


 Thanks to MBison, none of the admins have the power to change that. =\


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Thanks to *MBison*, none of the admins have the power to change that. =\


Seriously, I LMAO'd when I saw that!!!

Now we need a Chun-Li to seduce him..... any girls volunteering??


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Seriously, I LMAO'd when I saw that!!!
> 
> Now we need a Chun-Li to seduce him..... any girls volunteering??


He has no avatar, so I don't think of him as a person.

He is just an impersonal force.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Speaking of... I've been avy-raped!! 

You mean to tell me that MB(Vin Diesel without the extra "X") is a sentient being??


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

> You mean to tell me that MB(Vin Diesel without the extra "X") is a sentient being??





> He is just an impersonal force.


**


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

You need to teach me the secrets of the invisible post, Rezzie.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

Use your investigation skills.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I'm no Inspector Gadget, but I'll try.  O:


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 12, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is this _"HR"_ that Naru posts in all the time?

Occahotoccahotoccahotoccahotoccahot.


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

The official name for the mod lounge, the Hokage's Residence.

And he doesn't post there. XD



> Occahotoccahotoccahotoccahotoccahot.


Join a debate team, that's the most brilliant dissertation I've read all year.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this _"HR"_ that Naru posts in all the time?
> 
> Occahotoccahotoccahotoccahotoccahot.


I don't recall mentioning the HR in a long time.
And you forgot to add the " ? " at your latest creation.... XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

lol she's so out of my leage but I love her I HEART PEOPLE WHO ARE CUTE!

But I love my girlfirend<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Zipz0rxed.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

I MEsant angelina that she's out of my leagueeu. My gf are in my league right now.


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

Your girlfriend's gross, Toliet.

EDIT: Oh, I thought you were talking about Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish angelina jolie looked like sakura in your avatar danielle. Cause that is the most beautiful thing I've ever saen in my whole life. 


I love you.

Edit : seen*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

> I wish angelina jolie looked like sakura in your avatar danielle. Cause that is the most beautiful thing I've ever saen in my whole life.


 It looks kind of like a blend between Sakura and that one picture of Dani with the flower in the hair and the hair covering one eye.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

of yourse you remember that XD My fav dani pic will alwys be the braces <z3

And I love occa miniskirts


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw, you're av is beautiful too, Toliet. In a I-want-to-stab-it sort of way. 

Here's the original piece, Mel pimped it to me. No clue where she got it from.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

It's monkey island, it's supposed to be ugly. It's 16 bit colort though nostaliga. can't help it. 

I know that you're with me on this one dani, lips and eyes are the key to love. 

right? 

EDIT ;:ROFL


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Monkey Island?? Elaborate, as I am clueless... XD


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

Lips, eyes, and... well, yeah. That's about it. Well, Smile > Lips. Someone with fishlips can be beautiful when they smile.

And a hot body


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

And you know when your're actually with them, you couldn't care less about everythign else RIGht?  

^sending pack three and four


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, we're talking physically, of course. The most important part of someone is on the inside. That may sound like something retarded your mother would tell you, but it's true. Someone with a wonderful personality can completely change your perception of their physical beauty. 

But yes, I definately understand where you're coming from. ^^

Keep your packs, Vagabond is weak.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 12, 2006)

Not only does your avy/sig combo rock KnK [/line that must've been said like a bajillion times today....how is bajillion spelled officially anyway? ], but how'd you get that kind of border up?  I must know


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Chammy, I got the plushies after the Yankee game yesterday  

Guess who are the plushies =)


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Not only does your avy/sig combo rock KnK [/line that must've been said like a bajillion times today....how is bajillion spelled officially anyway? ], but how'd you get that kind of border up?  I must know


Er... the border on the avatar? Done with PS, Select all, stroke 3 pixels black, 2 pixels red, 1 pixel black. Done.

Can also be done in paint with the line tool.

Thanks, by the way


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 13, 2006)

oh cool thankye.  I'll go and try it now.
Yesss it worked.  cham colored border 

....hmmmm maybe I should pick different border colors


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

No, Chammy, it looks awesome 
Keep it, and I'll give ya one of my plushies..... (actually, they're for my niece, but she won't miss one)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh and you got plushies?  Of what?

lol that's a cool avy Naru.  Yip yip Yip yip Yip yip Yip yip Yip yip Yip yip uhhh huu hh


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Guess from the following clues....

Their names start with B, R, and K.
Two are from Bleach, one is from Naruto.

Start!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Join a debate team, that's the most brilliant dissertation I've read all year.


Well, you know I try. I went with complete originality, creativity, and innovation with this name: Occahotoccahotoccahotoccahotoccahot. They tought I'd go right with complexity, but I went left with simplicity. My unorthodox method of verbal ownings cannot be beat so easily.

Don't forget that I asked you to remind me to make you an Occa locket. An Occalet.



			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> And you forgot to add the " ? " at your latest creation.... XD


Not sure whether or not I should officially trademark it or not...

Ah, what the hell: Occahotoccahotoccahotoccahotoccahot?.


And also, I'd like to also take this oppurtunity to trademark the name of chOccalate?. Based on skin complexion and other...stuff...


----------



## Reznor (Apr 13, 2006)

> Don't forget that I asked you to remind me to make you an Occa locket. An Occalet.


 An "Occalet" is an occa progeny; Dani said so earlier.

Occa locket will have to find a new shorten version.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 13, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> An "Occalet" is an occa progeny



Who got her preggerz?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2006)

Goldfinger™ said:
			
		

> An "Occalet" is an occa progeny; Dani said so earlier.


Fine. But Later. Too lazy now. Must sleep. Immediately.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2006)

> Keep your packs, Vagabond is weak.


Do you not like retrospective introspection or something?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 13, 2006)

Geez, I had to go search in every thread I posted in yesterday to find out where I posted a picture of Charlotte 

Lamez0rxed is me.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 13, 2006)

Umm, someone encouraged me to join in this FC. 

So, can I? 



-
I like Occa.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

i played Metal gear solid again
favorite badguy = Revolver Occalot


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> I like Occa.


That's all that's required. Well, I suppose you don't have to like her, but that would be a bit odd. And we'd have to make fun of you.

Er, anyway, added.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

welcome aboard Deery 


who doesnt like Mel  Much love for her  <6


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> That's all that's required. Well, I suppose you don't have to like her, but that would be a bit odd. And we'd have to make fun of you.


Have no fear deery, i'm going to make fun of you anyway


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2006)

Hullo Deery, I see you love kaos smileys - that's at least one thing we have in common


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello Occa 
how are you doing?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Good evening, Mel. 
How are things?

*shrugs* Ugh, serves me right for not going to bed.... >_<


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm quite good jef, you're very sweet to always ask  How was your day? ^^ (Hope everyone is well, and aren't Canadian seafood consumers, boycott the motherfuckers for doing .)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

I've boycotted everything Canadian, Mel (except the occasional Blue Jays hats, but that's beside the point), so I guess I will boycott everything that resembles a Canuck or a Maple Leaf......


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2006)

No no, don't boycott _everything_ Canadian, there's some well awesome stuff like  which is comprised of entities I'm sure are intelligent and humane enough to know mass-slaughtering seals is fucking retarded. Also, I would not object to Celine Dion being thrown screaming (belting? ) and flailing along w/ the rest of the seal hunters into a cage packed with a dozen grumpy hungry polar bears.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> No no, don't boycott _everything_ Canadian, there's some well awesome stuff like  which is comprised of entities I'm sure are intelligent and humane enough to know mass-slaughtering seals is fucking retarded.
> Also, I would not object to Celine Dion being thrown screaming (belting? ) and flailing along w/ the rest of the seal hunters into a cage packed with a dozen grumpy hungry polar bears.


I hope you don't kill me for me ever going to the Toronto SkyDome XD
j/k

Though right now, I can't get "My Heart Will Go On" out of my head for some reason.....

GET OUT OF MY HEAD, DION!!! GET OUT OF MY HEEEAADDDD!! 

*bang*

Where are my manners, how are you today, Melly?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm quite good jef, you're very sweet to always ask  How was your day? ^^ (Hope everyone is well, and aren't Canadian seafood consumers, boycott the motherfuckers for doing .)


i guess my job is to be nice 
my day was um filled with lurking in nf taking notes on what to draw
thinking about a new Sasori fan art 
working for school
lurking in nf wile i should be working for school
and listening to music thats about it

my Dad would spaz out if he saw that and so would my friend (greenpeace members)


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 13, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i guess my job is to be nice
> my day was um filled with lurking in nf taking notes on what to draw
> thinking about a new Sasori fan art
> working for school
> ...


Let me know when you've finished the Sasori if you decide to go for it, I'd love to see your work ^^


> my Dad would spaz out if he saw that and so would my friend (greenpeace members)


Let your dad and friend(s) know in case they aren't aware, the more awareness the better.


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2006)

Being a member of Greenpeace can be trying.



That's a Japanese whaler, showing some Greenpeace members what they think of the perfectly logical suggestion _- stop killing marine mammals for the fucking pennies you get from whale blubber_.

Me, I'd join a more moderate group that doesn't face off - that. But power to your family, Jef.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

i allready decided to make it i promiced sarah(Ruri) 
just thinking a bout a nice pose

if your intrested in more art i can PM you the link wher you can DL 90 of my drawings 

i think my father is aware  my first reading book was from greenpeace (something about saving pingiuns from an oiltanker dissaster)
my family isnt green peace any more 
my dad thinks there to wild
he is in a nature inviorment group (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Your dad belongs in an Environmental group, Jeffie??

Well, I'm not surprised, you do know Van Nistelrooy's uncle, so I guess you might be around famous people. XD


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

---------------------------------------------


> I would not object to Celine Dion being thrown screaming (belting? ) and flailing along w/ the rest of the seal hunters into a cage packed with a dozen grumpy hungry polar bears.


O_O
O_________O
---------------------------------------------
Stuff they do in japan to whales and dolfins are horrible and disgusting, shame whale is sucha delicatess in japan, but then again you slaughter a whale, you buy it in a restaurant there for like 50000000000 yen or something and get a piece of meat thrown on your plate the size of a walnut?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Wasn't there like a Whale Sanctuary treaty signed years ago??
I'll look it up in a sec.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

it has 
the japanese just wont listen 
my dad has his own piece of nature and work with a small team in all the pieces of nature our town has 

and Van Nistelrooy's uncle never sees Ruut 
he's a weird person very catolic artist, he walks from belgium to Spain on foot with his donkey


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> it has
> the japanese just wont listen
> my dad has his own piece of nature and work with a small team in all the pieces of nature our town has
> 
> ...


Donquee shot amright


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2006)

$4y0! Kimi eeh ketsu shitoru na.

h3|10. h0\/\/ r U doign? 111


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Donquee shot amright


not realy

are there windmills in sandiago de compostella? XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> $4y0! Kimi eeh ketsu shitoru na.
> 
> h3|10. h0\/\/ r U doign? 111


We're fine, till you showed up 

I'm just kidding, how are things, Hoekage


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> $4y0! Kimi eeh ketsu shitoru na.
> 
> h3|10. h0\/\/ r U doign? 111


Sayo! give me ketsi bla bla
hello how r u doing? !!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 13, 2006)

"The fact that the greenpeace crew had a motor with the top speed of 0.5 knot, that ran on tofu, might explain why they got mauled by a japanese whaling boat 5 PM yesterday. Eastern Time." 



> Stuff they do in japan to whales and dolfins are horrible and disgusting, shame whale is sucha delicatess in japan, but then again you slaughter a whale, you buy it in a restaurant there for like 50000000000 yen or something and get a piece of meat thrown on your plate the size of a walnut?



We get freshly slaughterd whale dirt cheap. I have like 50 kilograms of that shizzle in my nizzle (garage) And also, half a reindeer, and some cute bunnies 

The would have died anyway, because of the deforestation. Well not the whale though, XD 

Whales of the world, you have my deepest apologizes if I hurt your feelings in any way possible.

Edit: Dani, why you


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Sayo! give me ketsi bla bla
> hello how r u doing? !!!


*inclines head* You know your own language all too well.

Though the "kimi eeh ketsu shitoru na" is actual Japanese.


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Edit: Dani, why you


What? If you're wondering why the image died, you quoted the abbreviated link.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 13, 2006)

...  

You win this round, Dani...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 13, 2006)

Bye, peeps. See ya in a week at least.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 13, 2006)

> I'm quite good jef, you're very sweet to always ask How was your day? ^^ (Hope everyone is well, and aren't Canadian seafood consumers, boycott the motherfuckers for doing this.)


 I find it kind funny that the morality of killing animals depends on the animals cuteness


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Bye, peeps. See ya in a week at least.


Mario's becoming cool and he leaves


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

Later Mario 
peace out


----------



## Dommy (Apr 13, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> That's all that's required. Well, I suppose you don't have to like her, but that would be a bit odd. And we'd have to make fun of you.
> 
> Er, anyway, added.



Sorry if I have said anything wrong. 
Thanks by the way. 



			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Have no fear deery, i'm going to make fun of you anyway



R-Really? 



			
				Occa! said:
			
		

> Hullo Deery, I see you love kaos smileys - that's at least one thing we have in common



Yeah, I just can't resist the smilies made by him/her!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

Deery 
how are you doing today?


----------



## Dommy (Apr 13, 2006)

Having a holiday today but I need to do some outdoor projects. 
Gotta go around 15 minutes later. 

-
Jef, how about you?  
Have you got any ideas on the SKOTW?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2006)

not realy but i'm thinking of some sort of under the sea Robot thing


----------



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome Deery! 

-----

*drunkly staggers around and demands more occahol*


----------



## Dommy (Apr 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Welcome Deery!



Get it fixed now.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 14, 2006)

i used to go to alcoholics anonymous

can i join


----------



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2006)

> i used to go to alcoholics anonymous
> 
> can i join


 If you are a fan of Occasionalutopia, sure.

The title is a pun on her username.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> If you are a fan of Occasionalutopia, sure.
> 
> The title is a pun on her username.


posible awnsers on this post:

what is a occasionalutopia?  


welcome a board


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I find it kind funny that the morality of killing animals depends on the animals cuteness


Yeah man, I'm such a vapid cunt, I'm whining because they're being killed and that's not right cos they're cute, it's not actually the manner in which they're being slaughtered that bothers me  Now where was I with my shark's fin soup....

Hullo king nothing, how's the crown feel today?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

I like cats more than dogs.


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

I like birds myself. 



			
				Deery said:
			
		

> Sorry if I have said anything wrong.


Nothing wrong said! Welcome to the Occa FC.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

That Sakura picture is lovely Dani. Do you remember the large one that was posted? That was really realistic.


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> That Sakura picture is lovely Dani. Do you remember the large one that was posted? That was really realistic.


Erm, didn't I post it? @o@

I remember someone asking about the stock, not sure if it was here or not.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

This one?  [spoiler='Tis big][/spoiler]


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, no - thought you meant the stock to my av. Haven't seen that one, v. pretty indeed.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

I think it's the best Sakura picture I've ever seen. But I just saw Celly in member picture thread and . Have you got my music album I sent you yet Dani?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

I could have sworn Dan saw that one before @_@ .

...And no one I know on NF seems to like dogs .__.


When I do get a dog, I want one like this sweetheart X3


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

That is a sweet one. I do like dogs, I just like cats more.


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

Er... I suppose I must have, but it's not as distinctive as her newer work, I didn't remember it being hers - and I don't usually save fanart unless I have a use for it or it's awesome enough to have profound effect on my psyche like av stock, so reenforcement = 0.



Cuter, no? 

And they don't stink. Or shed. Except for feathers, which you're more inclined to save than clean up.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

These are two of my cats, they're so cute!


Herbie - cute, crazy sometimes, docile others. A real rascal. Reason for name: Herbie Goes Bananas (like the film name!)


Sam. Unfortunately he died last december but he was THE BEST CAT EVER. Always in a loving mood, slept a lot, perfect cat to our family.


No pictures of Cleo though on my computer at the moment, she's named after the fish in Pinocchio.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

> Or shed. Except for feathers, which you're more inclined to save than clean up.


That's "old lady w/ 300 cats in her house" mentality. 

I hope for your sake that you won't buy anymore pets. And another thing, the eyes of that bird is like on the side of her/his head ._.


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> That's "old lady w/ 300 cats in her house" mentality.


Fuck you, they're pretty.  

Here's my bird:


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

My cats are prettier.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

She looks like one of naru's hookers. XD 

But it's a cute bird, in a fat way. =]


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

Aww, tabbies <3 Sorry to hear about Sam, he sounded lovely. My classmate showed me pics of her 7 cats on her cellphone today, the most notable one being Butter, who loves the camera. I wonder if his being gay has anything to do with it XD 

The cockatoo IS cute, you can't go wrong w/ white and fluffy. White and fluffy dog still wins all nurturing instincts I have XD I like brown coats too though, and I hope to get a Maltipoo (Maltese x Poodle) - they seem to have the best range of characteristics I'm looking for.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

Not all dogs are qute, occa. Guuuuuuuuuu @___@ 

But homosexuality between animals is a normality. It's like their society is way beyond ours in terms of acceptance. 

Can anyone tell me the race of that tiny dog that plays in The Mask, plz. That's some badass dog.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

*doesn't have cats or pets ):*  but still how can i not post mecha's phat cat!!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I always laugh of that one.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

^Yeah, that's definitely the fattest cat I've ever seen o__O;;


			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Not all dogs are qute, occa. Guuuuuuuuuu @___@


Still found that one cute, despite the dumbass face >__<;;


> But homosexuality between animals is a normality. It's like their society is way beyond ours in terms of acceptance.


They dun have stupid rules and codes like us, they're so cool!


> Can anyone tell me the race of that tiny dog that plays in The Mask, plz. That's some badass dog.


I believe that's a Jack Russell. It's the breed my sister wants XD


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

What about that panda dog in japan in the news lately, cute little doggy that looks like a panda (colours etc), maybe i'm against whatever foul manipulation project is behind that but that panda dog was the cutest thing ever (>*.*)>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

XDDD The Tokyo panda dog is a Maltipoo, the mix I want XD Although - panda dogs don't have to be a specific breed as far as I know, they just dye fluffy dogs of various species panda colours, like this Taiwanese cutie:


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

*Steps on Panda dog*

Oops. 

Dogs are unpleasant. The majority of the little guys just won't shut up, contantly barking at anything out of the ordinary. If I had a nickel for every time I arrived at a friend's house only to be greeted by a yapping, overexcited ball of fur, I'd be moderately wealthy. Add a quarter for every one of those dogs big enough to maul me, and I'd be rich.

Cats are pleasant (Sorry I missed your post Kageyoshi, your cats are indeed cute!) but I'm deathly allergic to them, and they still shed everywhere. 

BIRDS.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess you've never heard about Bobby then ;_________; 

He was a little Skye terrier and lived over 150 years ago. He was born on a farm in Scotland where dogs like him were used to catch rats, mice and other vermin. He was bought by a man called Jock Gray who was a policeman in Edinburgh. Policemen were called ?Bobbies? after Sir Robert Peel who first set up the police force, so what better name for the little dog than Bobby. The little dog could be seen in the poorest streets of Edinburgh helping his master to enforce the law by chasing and sometimes biting the robbers and villains. Bobby was well known to everyone.

After five years of working together, Jock had to give up his job because of ill health. He still took Bobby out for walks and they spent many happy hours together. Sadly Jock?s health became worse and he died. He was buried in Greyfriars churchyard. Dogs were not allowed in the churchyard, and every night the big gate was locked. Jock?s son took Bobby in to his home, but however hard he tried he could not keep the little dog in. Somehow Bobby managed to find a way into the churchyard, where every morning he would be found curled up on his master?s grave, in all weathers. People tried to chase him away, but Bobby growled, bared his teeth and refused to move.

After many nights, and numerous attempts to move him, people gave up trying, and accepted that Bobby was determined to stay in the churchyard by his master?s grave. Every day at one o?clock, when the gun was fired at Edinburgh castle, Bobby would go to the local inn where the landlord gave him food.

Bobby lived like this for 14 years, keeping watch over Jock?s grave. He became well known and attracted admirers from all over Europe. When he died, on 14 January 1872, it was decided that it would be allowed for Bobby to be buried next to his master. A public collection raised enough money for a headstone. A dog?s drinking fountain was erected, with a bronze statue of Bobby on the top. It can still be seen to this day.

If that doesn't warm your cold dog hating heart. I don't know what to think of you anymore ;_;


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2006)

Pffft, Pelorus Jack has him pwned. A true story of why Dolphins > Humans and why they thanked us for the fish.

------------------------

For many years around the turn of the 19th / 20th century, a dolphin named Pelorus Jack guided ships through the French Pass, a channel through the D'Urville Islands off New Zealand. This dangerous channel is so full of rocks, and has such extremely strong currents, that it has been the site of literally hundreds of shipwrecks. But none occurred when Pelorus Jack was at work. There is no telling how many lives he saved.

He was first seen by human beings when he appeared in front of a schooner from Boston named Brindle, just as the ship was approaching French Pass. When members of the crew saw the dolphin bobbing up and down in front of the ship, they wanted to kill him - but, fortunately, the captain's wife was able to talk them out of it. To their amazement, the dolphin then proceeded to guide the ship through the narrow channel. And for years thereafter, he safely guided almost every ship that came by. So regular and reliable was the dolphin that when ships reached the entrance to French Pass they would look for him, and if he was not visible, they would wait for him to appear to guide them safely through the treacherous rocks and currents.

On one sad occasion, a drunken passenger aboard a ship named the Penguin took out a gun and shot at Pelorus Jack. The crew was furious, and when they saw Jack swim away with blood pouring from his body they came close to lynching the passenger. The Penguin had to negotiate the channel without Pelorus Jack's help, as did the other ships that came through in the next few weeks. But one day the dolphin reappeared, apparently recovered from his wound. He had evidently forgiven the human species, because he once again proceeded to guide ship after ship through the channel. When the Penguin showed up again, however, the dolphin immediately disappeared.

For a number of years thereafter, Pelorus Jack continued to escort ships through French Pass - but never again the Penguin, and the crew of that ship never saw the dolphin again. Ironically, the Penguin was later wrecked, and a large number of passengers and crew were drowned, as it sailed - unguided - through French Pass.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

That's a spooky story, though still shows how animals are better than us at forgiving.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 14, 2006)

> Can anyone tell me the race of that tiny dog that plays in The Mask, plz. That's some badass dog.


@Toilet: it is DEFINITELY a Jack Russell--no doubt about it. It might even be the same Jack Russell that was on Frasier, since those two dogs are pretty much identical. 

I plan to get a border terrier, if at all possible. That is my ideal dog. 

Aside from the many other selling points of this breed, here is one that may interest KiNK: 


> The Border Terrier sheds little to no hair and is good for allergy sufferers.




@Dog & Dolphin stories: those are both amazing stories. I love animals.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

Your flipperish story doesn't impress anyone (ok, maybe just a little bit). Life saving dogs are everywhere. Have you liek ever heard of Balto


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> XDDD The Tokyo panda dog is a Maltipoo, the mix I want XD Although - panda dogs don't have to be a specific breed as far as I know, they just dye fluffy dogs of various species panda colours, like this Taiwanese cutie:


<33333333333333333333333333


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 14, 2006)

I can't determine this Panda dog's actual size, can you please show a picture of it where its actually standing next to a human?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

Columbo!
That's the original Tokyo one, click on the slideshow link and you can see his size relative to owner. 

toliet you win even with animal stories <3 I've heard the Bobby story, but not in such detail  Joe stop giving Dan excuses to disparage dogs X_X


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 14, 2006)

She hates dogs. Sue her. My experiences with one or two dogs have lead me to become somewhat of a cat person myself.

But wtf? Birds? Nah.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 14, 2006)

> Joe stop giving Dan excuses to disparage dogs X_X


Eh? 

I think Columbo is a pretty good reason. 



> But wtf? Birds? Nah.


Birds aren't for me, either. I prefer albino rats.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2006)

Dogs > Cats.

Dogs love you and are there to show you affection.

Cats are vain. They don't give love, they take love. And that constantly act like they are better than you.

Unlike dogs, who are loyal and protect the people that they love, cats are only in it for what they can get from you.

A Dog is a man's best friend. A cat is that vain girl in HS everyone knew that leads a dozen guys on.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

_Exactly_. Cats are all cute and needy when they're kittens, but once they're grown they're bitchier than actual bitches. Dogs love you always =3


			
				Joe said:
			
		

> Eh?
> 
> I think Columbo is a pretty good reason.


I meant, post/pimp any dog and it's like an open invitation for her to describe how she thinks dogs suck  (And Columbo _was_ a pretty good reason, seeing as she didn't mind stepping on him >( )


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

^ That's a solid idea.

Heh.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 14, 2006)

> I meant, post/pimp any dog and it's like an open invitation for her to describe how she thinks dogs suck


I thought you were bashing Border Terriers. I was only bashing Columbo to retaliate.  (Even though I hate all dogs that have poodle or chihuahua blood in them.)

^That monkey looks like it has the dog in a chokehold.

"He's my master, bitch. *


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I thought you were bashing Border Terriers. I was only bashing Columbo to retaliate.  (Even though I hate all dogs that have poodle or chihuahua blood in them.)


Nuuu, didn't you see the Maltipoo? ;__; Well, I don't like poodles and chihuahuas either, but I do love poodle mixes XD


> ^That monkey looks like it has the dog in a chokehold.
> 
> "He's my master, bitch. *


I don't quite know what to make of that pic. At first glance they actually look pensive (...XD;; ), then I sort of lose it. There should be a caption contest based on it or something.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 14, 2006)

> Nuuu, didn't you see the Maltipoo?


I did, and while it is cute, I still hate it on principle. The only reason I don't already have camos, warpaint, and a map of the dog's residence handy is the fact that it is part Maltese. Malteses are such cool dogs. XD

As long as you cut their hair short so they don't look lame, they are rough and tumble dogs.  My friend Gary has one, and his name is Jake. Jake is a daredevil dog. So awesome...smart as hell, too.



> There should be a caption contest based on it or something.


There totally should. 

Make the thread and post the link?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 14, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I did, and while it is cute, I still hate it on principle. The only reason I don't already have camos, warpaint, and a map of the dog's residence handy is the fact that it is part Maltese. Malteses are such cool dogs. XD
> 
> As long as you cut their hair short so they don't look lame, they are rough and tumble dogs.  My friend Gary has one, and his name is Jake. Jake is a daredevil dog. So awesome...smart as hell, too.


Yeah, the ridiculously poofy fur pisses me off too, and chihuahuas just look skinnily nasty and the constant barking is annoying. Poodles are apparently one of the smartest breeds - I was surprised when I found out, going by their frivolous appearances I assumed they were airheads XD


> There totally should.
> 
> Make the thread and post the link?


Ha ve fun pplz.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 14, 2006)

Poodles are smart? I guess their owners are the dumb ones, then. Poodle haircuts are so stuuuuuuuuupid. >_<



> Occa's link


I posted mine. I decided to be unoriginal and just quote Looney Tunes. I think it works.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

hello all 
nice topic 
never had a pet in my life 
but i like animals


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 14, 2006)

All animals have their own virtue (except Admins). Small and cute things don't have much trouble winning me over. I like cats, dogs and birds too. Even bears are pretty cute.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

How do you call that second animal, guinia pig right? 
we call it a cavia lol.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

muskusratten zijn cooler = bever - flattail + Huge Rat tail


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

Muskus ratten zijn dikke bosbewoners net zoals bevers, die hou je niet als huisdier vent.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

weet ik, vind ze gewoon cool
i know, i just think there cool

wtf that would be like a strange pet like owning a dolphin orso in a fishtank XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

Ferrets are both cute and fun to pronounce.


Asian leopard cats are badass. Also the most expensive cat ever. Check out those eyes.  

Racoon, anyone? 


The most couragous dogs ever. Belka and Strelka. The first dogs (XD) that orbited earth.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2006)

I call it, "El Retardo Toileto". It's pretty cute.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I call it, "El Retardo Toileto". It's pretty cute.


Oh that's so cute *buyes one including collar*   ^_^


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I call it, "El Retardo Toileto". It's pretty cutie.



Daddy can i keep him


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't forget to give her, her hourly kicks in the face.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

This calls for arson  !


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> This calls for arson  !



good boy

*kicks in the arson*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> This calls for arson  !



I knew I had that from somewhere. 


			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> good boy
> 
> *kicks in the arson*



*places big boulder on jef's head*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

what is a boulder ? 
XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

You're on a need to know basis here. And all you need to know is that it hurts.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

basic weightlifting?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

Once again you amaze me with your posts so far, I repeat, so _far_ away from the subject as possible. 

No one really understands you, jef. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 14, 2006)

i guess so 

i should move to broadway and learn to act
then fail that and get all fat from eating ice cream for 2 allone 
 


anyway i'm off to bed 
  


PS i was a litte on topic
basic boulder weight lifting


----------



## Dommy (Apr 15, 2006)

Sometimes I find it difficult and stressful to communicate with some members. 


-
Any resolution for my weird problem?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

Your avvy scares me Deery, I miss the cute one!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 17, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> what is a boulder ?
> XD


a big fat stone.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

Like the ones in tomb raider/indiana jones films which roll down a path and try to flatten you, only to fall down a convenient hole or smash into a wall.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 17, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Your avvy scares me Deery, I miss the cute one!



Sorry but I will change it later once my computer gets repaired. 

-
It's caught in a virus now.


----------



## Blue (Apr 17, 2006)

I like your avatar Deery, I saved it in case I want to steal it use it later.  



> Any resolution for my weird problem?


It's not weird, it's entirely normal. The best idea is to find some common interest (for starters, you know Naruto is a common interest of everyone on this forum) and go from there.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 17, 2006)

hello Dani 
funny avy Deery 
thanks for the explanation Celly and Will 

how are you doing today?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

Or Occahol. Everyone likes Occahol - tastes good and makes you popular!


----------



## Dommy (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, Blue and Jef. 
Glad that you like it. 



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Or Occahol. Everyone likes Occahol - tastes good and makes you popular!



So are you one of the occaholized people here?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in OA, you have to ask?


----------



## Dommy (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, ok. 


*cough* 

Who's that in your avatar by the way, Kage?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

No idea, I think it's a random person from a digital art someone found and gave to me. You want to see whole pic?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, you worked hard on that! Funny too 

Here is the original artwork of my avvy, HOON does some amazing digital art:


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 17, 2006)

What about chOccalate?? Great taste!

Show me a chOccalate? bar!


----------



## Dommy (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice one, Blue! 

*@Kageyoshi*

I like random stuff too. 


-
Umm, it's bedtime for me. 
Bye, everyone. 

*glomps x 9999 times*


----------



## Blue (Apr 17, 2006)

It's only 10, Deery. XD

Haha! You've got a bedtime! 


> Wow, you worked hard on that! Funny too


Ah, not really. Photoshop does the work for you. 



> Show me a chOccalate? bar!


Do it yourself!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 17, 2006)

good night Deery 
nice work Dani


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice. XDDDDD


----------



## Dommy (Apr 18, 2006)

^

Occa for the win!


----------



## Blue (Apr 18, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Occa for the win!





How's you today?


----------



## Dommy (Apr 18, 2006)

Just had a flu but I'm feeling better now. 


-
And my computer is finally back to its normal self!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice to hear that Deery 
hello Dani 

and for Occa


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey jef, maybe you should change your sig to 'craving for jef?' I bet the ladies would click that link


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 18, 2006)

Jef, can you write "I love Toilet" in your sig?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 19, 2006)

i'm considdering both the ideas


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2006)

Jef, can you also write "I don't love toilet" in your sig?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2006)

You should write "Want a jobber?" in your sig, while you're at it.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 22, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> You should write "Want a jobber?" in your sig, while you're at it.





			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Jef, can you also write "I don't love toilet" in your sig?





			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Jef, can you write "I love Toilet" in your sig?



better tp mix these up then



> i want Toilet, i love a jobber


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

How about "I love Toilet & I don't love Toilet"?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 22, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> How about "I love Toilet & I don't love Toilet"?


even better 

hey Mario 
how are you doing?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Freezing my ass in the rain and 41ºF (5ºC) weather in here, damn Motherfucker Nature.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 22, 2006)

ow T__T
the good weather we had is gone to now 
back to grey and cold again


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, unpredictable.

Just two days ago, it was 77ºF (25ºC) and no chilly wind, and now it's freaking freezing. Damn this weather to hell.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 22, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Yeah, unpredictable.
> 
> Just two days ago, it was 77?F (25?C) and no chilly wind, and now it's freaking freezing. Damn this weather to hell.


same here 
riding to school with no jacket on 
now i'm wearing a sweater inside cause i'm cold


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2006)

*bans Naru for violating law of non-contradiction*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *bans Naru for violating law of non-contradiction*


Was there such law??

Ah, damn, I'm the living embodiment of irony 



> Reason for ban: "Violating law of non-contradiction"


----------



## Sayo (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey it's costanza


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Cellyyyyy!!! 

And yep, I saw the joke  
I wish someone would upload Jason Alexander on my avy.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 22, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Cellyyyyy!!!
> 
> And yep, I saw the joke
> I wish someone would upload Jason Alexander on my avy.


Your fate lies with george


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2006)

Since the whole martryn KnK thread dealy was trashed. I guess I dont have to assassinate anyone. I could still attempt to kill Seto for fun. But is there really any point?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 22, 2006)

elpedo whut was your previous nick? O:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *elpedo* whut was your previous nick? O:


OMFG!!  

That made me laugh so hard.  Bwaaaaaaaaahahahahahaaaa..... XDDDDDDDD

*If you spoke Spanish, the joke is funny 10x*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> elpedo whut was your previous nick? O:


I was Lord Yu then Smoochy the Rhino. I leave people to figure out who I am after a name change cuz I'm an evil bastard.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2006)

Buttybot > Occa


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 23, 2006)

What is elpedo in spanish? Paedophile?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 23, 2006)

> Buttybot > Occa


 *neg    reps*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 23, 2006)

Who's buttybot? Is it a robotic butt for "self-satisfaction" available in Anne Summers?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2006)

You shall never know!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2006)

elpedo > Albedo.

Orca, can you make it so?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 23, 2006)

El pedo has two Spanish definitions...:

1) The Fart: You pretty much know what that is 

2) The Pedo: Short for "The p*d*p****"; directed towards one person, as in "Look at him, he's the pedo!"

And to whoever uploaded the George Costanza avy, come forth NOW!! 

I need to know who did it so that I can give out +reps!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2006)

^ The av wasn't me. 





			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> elpedo > Albedo.
> 
> Orca, can you make it so?


Only at his request


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mel 
how are you doing today,?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

Melly Mel!! 
Haven't seen you in a while, how are you today? ^__^

EDIT: Aw, shucks. I wanted to give you reps, but I already found the "culprit"  XD


----------



## Reznor (Apr 24, 2006)

> EDIT: Aw, shucks. I wanted to give you reps, but I already found the "culprit" XD


 "Culprit"?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> "Culprit"?


Course, Rez. I mean, I do have to give ya reps as a thankyou note for uploading me that avy.  XD


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Reznor again.


Aw, nuts!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes "culprit", are you that jesus fucking christ stupid!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

who is that in your avy mario?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm great jef, always lovely of you to ask  And I believe Mario already mentioned the guy in his av (George Constanza) XD Also, check your PMs, I'm such a bint XD;; Hope all of you are doing well, I'm a bit knackered and off to sleep <3


----------



## Blue (Apr 24, 2006)

Typical; no PM for your poor beleaguered uke.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dani did you see my sakura drawing i made?
i dedicated it to you, you fanatic


----------



## Blue (Apr 24, 2006)

As usual, I get owned as she PMs me not 2 minutes after I posted.



> Dani did you see my sakura drawing i made?
> i dedicated it to you, you fanatic




*goes looking*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Murasaki*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 24, 2006)

^  :spwank


----------



## Reznor (Apr 24, 2006)

Occa's posting!!!!! 

*rushes in*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

LoL little red riding hood XDDDDD
with a metal arm 
nice fan art fidn mel


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^  :spwank


*saves*
Looks like Edward Elric on his hooded coat, though I'll save it anyways


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

yeh it's prolly Ed, he sure get's alot of realistic looking fanart though, here's another one.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome art, Celly, where'd you find it?

Then again, I see too much Edward around. Where's Human Alphonse?? >_>;


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Awesome art, Celly, where'd you find it?
> 
> Then again, I see too much Edward around. Where's Human Alphonse?? >_>;


4chan lol, /cm/ is quite a nice place to pick up fanarts.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 25, 2006)

Umm, may I know where's Occa living now?


----------



## Blue (Apr 25, 2006)

A question she'd be better answering herself, lest she not want to reveal her particular city/province/country/planet. ^^


----------



## Dommy (Apr 25, 2006)

Yasha once told me that Occa is from the same country as mine and his.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 25, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> A question she'd be better answering herself, lest she not want to reveal her particular city/province/country/planet. ^^


On mars, she lives just around the crater i'm at o_o


----------



## Reznor (Apr 25, 2006)

> A question she'd be better answering herself, lest she not want to reveal her particular city/province/country/planet. ^^


 Like it would be any trouble to find out XD


----------



## Blue (Apr 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Like it would be any trouble to find out XD


For you and your IP stalking hax shit, maybe.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice Edward Elric, guys:


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 25, 2006)

FMA is so sad 

But anywhore, avatars are for nerds. 

Don't use, go clean.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Like it would be any trouble to find out XD


IP stalk hax me!! 

9TH, nice Eddie Elric 
But where's my bishie Alphonse!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Ed fan art guys XD And Deery, I live in the Klang Valley area. Whereabouts are you and Yasha?

Also, X___X @ the uber deceptiveness of showbiz perfection:

Danielle, American's Next Top Model contestant:

I know showbiz ppl are touched up to look gorgeous, but that's a rather dramatic difference X_X


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2006)

OMG, Mel. I've heard of "there's no business like show business", but that's way over the top!!!

And hello there, how are ya today?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 25, 2006)

I see a moustach in the untouched one!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 26, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> FMA is so sad
> 
> But anywhore, avatars are for nerds.
> 
> Don't use, go clean.



Almost didn't see your post there chumpette. When you're navigating threads at forty mouse wheel revolutions a second, you need something noticeable to break for.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And Deery, I live in the Klang Valley area. Whereabouts are you and Yasha?



I'm from the Sibu of Sarawak!  A little town there. 

-
But Yasha has never told me about his location.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 26, 2006)

Naru you realise your sig is saying that yamato is the fault of your george costanza appearance XD


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Crying baby said:
			
		

> But Yasha has never told me about his location.



I haven't told you?  I thought I did. ;_; Well actually I'm from


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I haven't told you?  I thought I did. ;_; Well actually I'm from



Not again!?


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 26, 2006)

occa's like hot and shit lol


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

I thought I posted it somewhere. 

Ah, found it. Look here and also here.


[/not funny]


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> occa's like hot and shit lol







			
				YashaKitty said:
			
		

> I thought I posted it somewhere.
> 
> Ah, found it. Look here and also here.
> 
> ...


































_I hate jou! _


----------



## Reznor (Apr 26, 2006)

^            What?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2006)

-leaves rapage in the fridge for Mel-


----------



## Reznor (Apr 26, 2006)

Getting close to 6k.....


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 26, 2006)

> Almost didn't see your post there chumpette. When you're navigating threads at forty mouse wheel revolutions a second, you need something noticeable to break for.


Hmm..You make good sense. I'll remember to use notable emoticons like  in every post I make from now on. 


> Getting close to 6k.....


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Gold-tron 
Dave 
Toilet 
6000


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 26, 2006)

Jef  

I really want to see this movie 

XD


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Toilet 


looks like you didnt got the lead part


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 26, 2006)

I call dips on the 6000 post. 

Hey man, I'm not the dutchie here. Check out the nationality of the movie.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2006)

Stolen. And backed with mod power.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm a Dutchie.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 26, 2006)

Heeey! 

You're feeding my anger, thats not wise, I can cause quite the ruckus! I just need to yell loud enough, and you will fall down your stairs in the near future. Oops, already did. Now I just have to chill and wait for the whole butterfly effect to kick in. 

But the only problem is that I don't know if you have stairs in your house/appartment D: 


I don't want to cause a tornado ;_;


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I call dips on the 6000 post.
> 
> Hey man, I'm not the dutchie here. Check out the nationality of the movie.


i'm no dutchie either


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 26, 2006)

oh god no! 

You're french!?!?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 26, 2006)

dont ever say that again 



i'm belgian


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 26, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I'm a Dutchie.


♪ Pass the Dutchie
to the left hand side ♪


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Heeey!
> 
> You're feeding my anger, thats not wise, I can cause quite the ruckus! I just need to yell loud enough, and you will fall down your stairs in the near future. Oops, already did. Now I just have to chill and wait for the whole butterfly effect to kick in.
> 
> ...



THAT'S NO WAY TO TALK TO YOUR FATHER, YOUNG MAN! NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM, BEFORE I WHOOP THE BLACK OFFA YOUR ARSE!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 26, 2006)

D:

I'm going to lay down on the floor and stop breathing now.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 26, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> THAT'S NO WAY TO TALK TO YOUR FATHER, YOUNG MAN! NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM, BEFORE I WHOOP THE BLACK OFFA YOUR ARSE!


Who's the mama?


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2006)

Have you joined, Yasha? o_o

And I promise I'll add Deery. It's just that there are 10 images in the first post, and if I edited it, I'd have to take some out. As soon as I can set images back to 10, I'll get on it.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice FC banner Dani, quite witty.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, it's what happens when I'm bored and trying to keep my mind off things. ^^


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 26, 2006)

The best things in the world happen that way.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Have you joined, Yasha? o_o



I'm not cool enough to join. Maybe later. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I'm not cool enough to join. Maybe later. Thanks for asking.


Either you join, or get banned.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I join _and_ get banned? 

OK, I'll join. Damnit  Can you just add my name as yasha? (no cap) Thanks Blue and everyone.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for joining, and yeah, you can have whatever you want! 

Again, shall add you just as soon as I can keep all those lovely images.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I join With yasha or Am I not cool enough


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Can I join With yasha or Am I not cool enough



Either you join, or get banned.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I take Both


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

OK, either you take both or get banned.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I join even though I was once contracted to kill Occa?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Can I take Both





			
				yasha ong said:
			
		

> OK, either you take both or get banned.



^Is what I said, and you dont have the banning power so you can't harm me , but on the other hand this is a admin members Fc so


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> ^Is what I said, and you dont have the banning power so you can't harm me , but on the other hand this is a admin members Fc so



 Oh, I thought it was the obligation of this FC's members to copy and paste that line in reply to someone asking to join.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 27, 2006)

Rez said:
			
		

> ^ What?



Umm, what? 



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> And I promise I'll add Deery. It's just that there are 10 images in the first post, and if I edited it, I'd have to take some out. As soon as I can set images back to 10, I'll get on it.



Thanks and take your time, Blue.


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2006)

it's a real shame that the fat asian kid doesnt post here


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

^ XD

Mel's lurking. Moe, let's make out to lure her out?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 27, 2006)

Moe man 
nice theme 
sup?
yeah i miss fat asian kid  those pictures where hilarious

Jacko 


one hug for mel


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 27, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Can I join With yasha or Am I not cool enough


Do one of your closet fantasies involve dressing up like Byakuya?


			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> Can I join even though I was once contracted to kill Occa?


Do one of your closet fantasies involve dressing up like Byakuya?


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> ^ XD
> 
> Mel's lurking. Moe, let's make out to lure her out?



Yoai action is garunteed to bring here out  

I hereby procalim your butt as property of moe?

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL
<3

hey jeff =D. How's it going mate?


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

*gropes moe to further yaoi ambitions*

Ha, we got her. 

Hi, Jeff. ^^


----------



## Dommy (Apr 27, 2006)

Occa's here!?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2006)

*peeks through keyhole*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 27, 2006)

Moe its going good comrade, your self?

Deery 
celine 

everybody feeling wel?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2006)

wtf is wrong with you, i'm watching yaoi here + an interrogation by mel and you glomp me, don't you think they'll notice?! =\


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> i'm watching yaoi here + mel and glomp me



o,o **


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm going now

lunch break in school
bye all


----------



## Dommy (Apr 27, 2006)

^

*being glomped to death by Jef* 


-
Oh my Deery, how's your haircut, Jef!?


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> o,o **



my thoughs exactly, and XD

Im doign just fien jeffster. Bon appetite mate


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 27, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> my thoughs exactly, and XD
> 
> Im doign just fien jeffster. Bon appetite mate


That is crying out to be added to the list of moeisms 

Evening Deery, how's the weather over in Sibu? ^^


----------



## Dommy (Apr 27, 2006)

It has turned dark earlier than usual!   There was a heavy rain this afternoon as well. :S

-
How's Klang there?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 27, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Do one of your closet fantasies involve dressing up like Byakuya?


A shinigami yes. But I'm not going to shame Byakuya-sama  by trying to cosplay as him.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> A shinigami yes. But I'm not going to shame Byakuya-sama  by trying to cosplay as him.



Blackuya.

That might just be the greatest thing ever...


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 27, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> my thoughs exactly, and XD
> 
> Im doign just fien jeffster. Bon appetite mate


thanks my friend 



			
				Deery said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> *being glomped to death by Jef*
> 
> ...



its rather not so special the usual but shorter


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2006)

Look what happened with Black Gai, he was AWESOME! Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 27, 2006)

He went to LA and got lynched by the LAPD


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2006)

Just like Cleveland in that special van in Family Guy .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Just like Cleveland in that special van in Family Guy .


"Minority suspect! Minority suspect!" XD


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2006)

> Look what happened with Black Gai, he was AWESOME! Whatever happened to that guy?


 I dunno, but yasha ong knows him, I believe.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 1, 2006)

^As in actually _knows_-knows him? That's awesome XD


			
				Deery said:
			
		

> How's Klang there?


It's been raining almost everyday (and usually storms pretty badly when it does too, you've probably read the papers about the Petronas fuel depot exploding due to a lightning strike and what not X__X;; ), is the weather over at the Eastern side any different? Love your av btw ^^


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

hi ?

Hrm. I started watching naruto again. Against my will actually  It is merely because Bleach releases are too slow imo >.<


----------



## Blue (May 1, 2006)

It's okay to watch Naruto. Watching Naruto does not make you uncool.


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

I kinda grew out of Naruto truth be told  but my intrest is growing again. I am the updated with all my animes (4 xD) so, I though it couldn't hurt to stay updated with naruto aswell XD

*spazzes*

I need kohee >.O


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 1, 2006)

I'd transmit the heaps of kohi I have over here for you if I could, all I ever seem to drink is tea these days XD;; And enjoying Naruto > not enjoying Naruto. I need to figure out what to burn off my comp so I can make space for the new Naruto movie though @Д@


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

There's a new movie o_O? *has only seen one D:*

zomg, I posted pics at the membpicthread yesterday 

LEspaz. I'm going to make some cappucino AND tea. Victory it is ^o^


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 1, 2006)

*passes through FC*

Hiya Mel, Erika. 

*flees*


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I dunno, but yasha ong knows him, I believe.




He used to live in my avatar but we broke up two weeks ago. Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> He used to live in my apartment but we broke up two weeks ago. Is that what you want to hear?



Yes   .


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> It's been raining almost everyday (and usually storms pretty badly when it does too, you've probably read the papers about the Petronas fuel depot exploding due to a lightning strike and what not X__X;; ), is the weather over at the Eastern side any different? Love your av btw ^^



The weather here is much different as it can be truly hot sometimes. :S On the other hand, it rains often too but there isn't any real, large storm or what. 

-
By the way, is Occa a Chinese!?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2006)

哈哈， 全马来西亚都一直下雨， 好麻烦。


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 哈哈， 全马来西亚都一直下雨， 好麻烦。



喔～我的老天！ Occa 万岁！ 

-
是呀， 真的好麻烦哦～而且由于最近天气忽冷忽热的，所以很多人包括我的家人及同学都生病了。 

我们可以这样子讲话吗？用华语？


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

ميل هي الحب


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 哈哈， 全马来西亚都一直下雨， 好麻烦。



It was raining here in NC too. 

为什么您的名誉是红色的, occa?! :amazed 



			
				Deery said:
			
		

> 是呀， 真的好麻烦哦～而且由于最近天气忽冷忽热的，所以很多人包括我的家人及同学都生病了



Hopefully they'll all get better soon. 



			
				Moe said:
			
		

> ميل هي الحب



majnoon layla = qays
majnoon mel = moe


----------



## Sayo (May 2, 2006)

Lol don't have the pack installed here, so it's all ????~ ???? ???????????  ???  D:


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Hopefully they'll all get better soon.



Omg, you surprised me, Oro! 


你为什么会懂得讲中文？而且你又到底是哪种人？

Yasha知道吗？


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> 你为什么会懂得讲中文？而且你又到底是哪种人？



我是一条蛇, 与许多皮肤。




			
				Deery said:
			
		

> Yasha知道吗？



不


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 我是一条蛇, 与许多皮肤。





千年蛇妖吗？



> 不


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2006)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) said:
			
		

> It was raining here in NC too.
> 
> 为什么您的名誉是红色的, occa?! :amazed




Go die


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Go die



Holy shit! Where'd you come from ! :amazed


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Omg, it's Yasha! 


*hides in a bush to witness the historical moment* 

- EDIT -

Dealing the whole thing with PMs again?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> 喔～我的老天！ Occa 万岁！


呵...不用那么夸张吧！ XDDDD;;


> 是呀， 真的好麻烦哦～而且由于最近天气忽冷忽热的，所以很多人包括我的家人及同学都生病了。


真是的，那太不好了！我男朋友的家人也最近伤风感冒 --- 一时冷一时热不生病也假！希望你没中病喔！


> 我们可以这样子讲话吗？用华语？


我不介意，但是别人可能会喔...你知道啦， 有时在别人?面前?用他们不明白的语言人家可能觉得没什么礼貌，哈哈哈  一半华语一半英语好吗？不然你看，moe 已经开始欺负我们了！XD


			
				moemoe said:
			
		

> ميل هي الحب


炸鸡真美味！


			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 为什么您的名誉是红色的, occa?!


不美吗？配我avatar的颜色


			
				Deery said:
			
		

> Omg, you surprised me, Oro!
> 
> 你为什么会懂得讲中文？而且你又到底是哪种人？


这我也想知道 '__'

Celly we're jabbering in Mandarin. If anyone wants a translation just ask XD;;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 2, 2006)

No need to, I speak fluent Mandarin =]

真是的, 炸鸡真美味！所以很多人包括我的家人及同学都生病了=D


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Mel 
hello nice seeing you again 
you been Rep-power abusing again


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2006)

toliet said:
			
		

> 真是的, 炸鸡真美味！所以很多人包括我的家人及同学都生病了=D


The best part is that actually makes sense XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Hey jef ^^ The whacked out rep is probably temporary, I couldn't resist when I realised the red bars matched my av colour + I could always use Byakuya therapy


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 真是的，那太不好了！我男朋友的家人也最近伤风感冒 --- 一时冷一时热不生病也假！希望你没中病喔！



I feel lucky as I'm the only one who hasn't fallen sick yet. 



> 我不介意，但是别人可能会喔...你知道啦， 有时在别人?面前?用他们不明白的语言人家可能觉得没什么礼貌，哈哈哈 一半华语一半英语好吗？不然你看，moe 已经开始欺负我们了！XD



Ok,了解了！



> 炸鸡真美味



What's that kind of language? 




> 不美吗？配我avatar的颜色



蛮配的啦！



> 这我也想知道 '__'



他好坏，都不告诉我们啦！



> Celly we're jabbering in Mandarin. If anyone wants a translation just ask XD;;



Sorry, everyone.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 不美吗？配我avatar的颜色



我同意。




			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 这我也想知道 '__'



那是我小的秘密。





			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 炸鸡真美味！



他说 mel 是爱


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> The best part is that actually makes sense XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Hey jef ^^ The whacked out rep is probably temporary, I couldn't resist when I realised the red bars matched my av colour + I could always use Byakuya therapy


 
it sure does match good 
why only temperary keep it as long as you want to 

i are a happy boy 
got my screen tone today now i can umm screen my drawings


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 那是我小的秘密。




你小並不是秘密


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Yasha, don't be like that.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> I feel lucky as I'm the only one who hasn't fallen sick yet.


Good for you, I did fall sick but that was like a month ago and not due to the weather, pretty lucky so far.


> What's that kind of language?


I'm guessing it's Arabic XD


			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 那是我小的秘密。


It's not often one comes across someone conversant in Mandarin AND Arabic, hmm... =X


			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> got my screen tone today now i can umm screen my drawings


That's awesome! You can basically screen stuff on tees + bags now - customise your gear into anything you like XD 


			
				yasha ong said:
			
		

> 你小並不是秘密


全身小还是一个重要部分小？


----------



## Reznor (May 2, 2006)

What the hell? Explain this non-english!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 全身小还是一个重要部分小？



:chimpo   .


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> :chimpo   .


umm 0R0 is that little fellow giving me the finger


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> :chimpo   .



Omg, Oro竟然自己承认了自己的那个是小的！

-
骗谁呀？


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> umm 0R0 is that little fellow giving me the finger



Good afternoon Jeffyyyyyy!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

它是巨大的并且我有一张图片证明它。


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Reznor is getting annoyed? 



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Good for you, I did fall sick but that was like a month ago and not due to the weather, pretty lucky so far.



那么你要好好照顾身子哦～ 

-
I'm going for bed now so bye, everyone. 

*@Oro*

Yuck, 在BathHouse里面吗？


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 它是巨大的并且我有一张图片证明它。



I win this time  

Gotta go


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Jeffyyyyyy!


0ro 
dunno what time it is where you life 


Good night Deery 
bye Yasha


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

*edits Deery's post* 



Bye to Jef, Yasha, Oro and Occa!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I win this time



我恨您  



			
				yasha ong said:
			
		

> Gotta go



baibai yasha and Deery 



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> 0ro
> dunno what time it is where you life



It's half past ten in the morning, Uchiha Jeff. I've been up all night goofing around. 

What do you plan on drawing next? Why don't you try to draw Orochimaru?


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 我恨您



您 is for someone you respect so I don't think that you may like to use that when talking to Yasha. 

-
Or am I wrong?


----------



## vanh (May 2, 2006)

i blame some translation site


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> 您 is for someone you respect



Love Thy Enemy ~ _Matthew 5:38-39_ ^__*


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Love Thy Enemy ~ Matthew 5:38-39 ^__*



Lol, I can't believe you. 



			
				vanh said:
			
		

> i blame some translation site



Blame it on your OroDaddy.


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> 我恨您
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay for goofing around 
same here got home from a party at 2 am and been posting on nf till 3:30am

i'll put oro on the list:
-Sasori
-my new sig
-more kain drawings
-Oro


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> yay for goofing around
> same here got home from a party at 2 am and been posting on nf till 3:30am



Lucky you! 

Well I wasn't having a party, but I have a severe case of insomnia and I hate sleeping pills. >_<



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> i'll put oro on the list:
> -Sasori
> -my new sig
> -more kain drawings
> -Oro



I'll hold you to that!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> 您 is for someone you respect so I don't think that you may like to use that when talking to Yasha.
> 
> -
> Or am I wrong?


That seems right, 您 is for someone you're very fond of or on very close terms with, or highly respect (family member, lover etc.).

Take care Deery and Yasha (I know where Yasha's location is btw ), especially in our weather of late ^^

Good luck w/ the drawings jef, that's a healthy looking list there.


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Thank you
want me to add a Byakuya to that list Mel?

insomnia sucks T___T


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> want me to add a Byakuya to that list Mel?


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

i couldnt let that stay there with out saving it 

ah what the hell even if Mel says no thanks i'll still draw him  (when i have time)


----------



## Sayo (May 2, 2006)

Byakuya therapy to cheer up meluruso  ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 




woops wrong pic.


*Spoiler*: __ 




seems like Bya can't give therapy since he's still in bath ):


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 2, 2006)

^ Sankyu Celly, it's nice seeing that again XDDDD 


			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> want me to add a Byakuya to that list Mel?


Yes please =3


Soooo cuuuuuteeee  Esp the Sasuke one! I just bought a plain reddish bag too, one of those would go perfectly on it - hoping I can custom order one or two from my local store but not v high hopes on them coming through - I ordered a Byakuya plush eons ago and haven't heard from them


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Yes please =3
> 
> 
> Soooo cuuuuuteeee  Esp the Sasuke one! I just bought a plain reddish bag too, one of those would go perfectly on it - hoping I can custom order one or two from my local store but not v high hopes on them coming through - I ordered a Byakuya plush eons ago and haven't heard from them


allright then 


:amazed if that isnt cute


----------



## Sayo (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ Sankyu Celly, it's nice seeing that again XDDDD
> Yes please =3
> 
> 
> Soooo cuuuuuteeee  Esp the Sasuke one! I just bought a plain reddish bag too, one of those would go perfectly on it - hoping I can custom order one or two from my local store but not v high hopes on them coming through - I ordered a Byakuya plush eons ago and haven't heard from them


Could buy me a byakuya plushie and have it shipped over >_>


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Could buy me a byakuya plushie and have it shipped over >_>



How about a nice wallet? 

​


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Soooo cuuuuuteeee  Esp the Sasuke one! I just bought a plain reddish bag too, one of those would go perfectly on it - hoping I can custom order one or two from my local store but not v high hopes on them coming through - I ordered a Byakuya plush eons ago and haven't heard from them



They're gonna look muuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better on a sigur ros bag imo =333


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

Found the plushie, 7 inch ..

​
Click  for website.

_____________________________________



How about those then Jeff. 




​


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

first one is much better


----------



## Sayo (May 2, 2006)

@ oro - Like ooh my god, ooooh myyyyyyyyyy god, oh my goooooooooood.!!!!


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

but still a wallet with bad mother fucker on it is cool as well


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> @ oro - Like ooh my god, ooooh myyyyyyyyyy god, oh my goooooooooood.!!!!



Do you like them?


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Erika 
hello 
indeed you look lovely in white
it was a rather shock to see you shine like that =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 2, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Could buy me a byakuya plushie and have it shipped over >_>


*volunteers*
Found nice plushies at Chinatown, and those wallets are there as well. 


			
				Sadako said:
			
		

> What the deuce is going on here o_O red reps!


I guess everybody has their inner Stewie inside them.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2006)

Yosh, Malaysia beat Korea 3-2 in the Thomas Cup Tournament just now. 


But Wong Chong Han got a sprained ankle and had to retire from the game T_T


----------



## Dommy (May 3, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Yosh, Malaysia beat Korea 3-2 in the Thomas Cup Tournament just now.
> 
> 
> But Wong Chong Han got a sprained ankle and had to retire from the game T_T



Oh yeah, I watched the matches too just now! 

-
But I didn't know that Wong was injured.  (For some reasons. >.>


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 3, 2006)

Congrats to moe for taking over the FC for Blue. (:


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2006)

> Congrats to moe for taking over the FC for Blue. (:


 Rats! Should have moved quicker!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 3, 2006)

^...and the vultures gather


----------



## Reznor (May 3, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> ^...and the vultures gather


*takes a shit in Toilet*


----------



## mow (May 3, 2006)

Dont poke fun at BH! >[


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 3, 2006)

Moe ! ;__;

Reeeeznoooooooooooooor


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 3, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Congrats to moe for taking over the FC for Blue. (:


Congrats indeed. 

@ Rezzie, if only you'd been a nanosecond faster XD


----------



## jkingler (May 4, 2006)

Heya, Doc Occ. :wave

Just curious: has Blood+ ended now? I see that episodes 25-26 have been released. I am now planning to catch back up by having a mini marathon (eps 15-16 ahoy!), so I was just curious.


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2006)

I hope you didn't watch the match between Malaysia and Denmark. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Reznor (May 5, 2006)

^ Brad Pitt?


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2006)

^Yes and no


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 5, 2006)

Damn someone for deleting my angelina account =[


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2006)

^We have very similar avatar and signature. Great minds think alike


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 5, 2006)

I guess so. Who are you?

I just don't like avatars and sigs because I can't make them neat looking.


----------



## Sayo (May 5, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> ^We have very similar avatar and signature. Great minds think alike


Gtfo emo kid, the real brad pitt would never use a sad smiley, and you use it in every post


----------



## Orochimaru (May 5, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> ^We have very similar avatar and signature. Great minds think alike



Why yasha why? :amazed


----------



## mow (May 5, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Damn someone for deleting my angelina account =[



Her make up fit you so well =[


----------



## Jef88 (May 5, 2006)

hello all 
no sad face  
cheer up


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 5, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Just curious: has Blood+ ended now? I see that episodes 25-26 have been released. I am now planning to catch back up by having a mini marathon (eps 15-16 ahoy!), so I was just curious.


I believe Blood+ is slated to run a la FMA length, the full series is supposed to comprise of 52 eps. So looks like we'll have lots of Saya Haji goodness yet! 


			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't watch the match between Malaysia and Denmark. It was heartbreaking.


Why would Brad Pitt care about the Thomas Cup?


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2006)

> I believe Blood+ is slated to run a la FMA length, the full series is supposed to comprise of 52 eps. So looks like we'll have lots of Saya Haji goodness yet!


AH! Excellent. 

Saya gets 26 more episodes to freak out and kill shit.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 5, 2006)

Malaysia and Denmark?? If it was soccer, the score would be 0-15 
*sowwy*

And if you read this, Mel, thanks for the PM


----------



## The Scenester (May 5, 2006)

I still wants the stock of your ava Mel Mel-chan );


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 5, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> I still wants the stock of your ava Mel Mel-chan );


I take it she posted them a page or 2 ago... ;P
BTW, I might know where some of her stocks came from, she sent me a PM with them


----------



## Dommy (May 5, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't watch the match between Malaysia and Denmark. It was heartbreaking.



Don't try to jump from the highest building in the world, Pitty. :amazed  It's not the end of your life yet.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 5, 2006)

At least they didn't play soccer, like I said. I still remember the 7-0 beatdown of my country Chile against Malaysia just before the 1998 France World Cup


----------



## Dommy (May 5, 2006)

*sigh* I can't say anything for Malaysia even though it's my own country. 

-
Let it be.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 5, 2006)

There there now... *pats* 

My nation failed to qualify for 2 consecutive World Cups anyways.


----------



## Dommy (May 6, 2006)

By the way, does Sports Guru in your ninja rank mean Sports Teacher? 

-
In my country language, Guru = Teacher.


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> By the way, does Sports Guru in your ninja rank mean Sports Teacher?
> 
> -
> In my country language, Guru = Teacher.


he could be
Mario knows so much about sports 
hello everybody


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

MH said:
			
		

> I take it she posted them a page or 2 ago... ;P
> BTW, I might know where some of her stocks came from, she sent me a PM with them



okies 


			
				jef-kun said:
			
		

> he could be
> Mario knows so much about sports
> hello everybody



Hi you <33 Well, he doesn't practise them so that statement isn't quite correct. I train 6/7 a week


----------



## Scared Link (May 6, 2006)

I'll join.


----------



## Dommy (May 6, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> I'll join.



Your reason?


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

Okay, I browsed four pages back and that stock wasn't posted D:

*pokes new member*


----------



## Dommy (May 6, 2006)

Kaos smilies are the best.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 6, 2006)

Joinage please. ^^;

@Sadako - 



Little Ed Riding Hood


----------



## Scared Link (May 6, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Your reason?




Well...


She owns the Byakuya FC
I didn't know this FC existed until I saw that Byakuya Icon
She puts up with my demands
She uploads my Avatars
She's the best admin
Do I need to go on?


----------



## Dommy (May 6, 2006)

Then welcome, Scared Link. 


*coughmynamehasn'tbeenaddedyetcough*


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> okies
> 
> 
> Hi you <33 Well, he doesn't practise them so that statement isn't quite correct. I train 6/7 a week


But Erika = Crazy 


sportive girl


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

The reason I haven't restarted my Muay Thai training is cause my bro is preparing to go to Germany for 1 1/2 months.... lazy oaf. 

And hello to y'all


----------



## Scared Link (May 6, 2006)

When is my name going up?


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

T said:
			
		

> @Sadako -
> 
> 
> 
> Little Ed Riding Hood



spank you


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

Erika, PM.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Dommy (May 6, 2006)

Maes, I'm a Malaysian but a Chinese. 

-
So do you learn Malay too?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Maes, I'm a Malaysian but a Chinese.
> 
> -
> So do you learn Malay too?


Ehhh... no 

Though I do know 5 languages and I'm a sports trivia junkie.


----------



## Dommy (May 6, 2006)

Ooo, no wonder you have a 'Sports Guru' in your ninja rank.  A sports freak?  

-
So what's your personal, favourite sport? 

Are they...? *points at your sig*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

Favorite sports in NO particular order:

- Soccer (Football)
- Baseball
- Basketball
- (American) Football
- (Ice) Hockey

And that's that..... btw, your cat is one scary muthafucker.

BRB, needs a frappuccino.


----------



## Dommy (May 7, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Favorite sports in NO particular order:
> 
> - Soccer (Football)
> - Baseball
> ...



Oh ok, thanks for telling me so much. 



> And that's that..... btw, your cat is one scary muthafucker.



Sorry for that. :sweat (Everyone is saying the same thing. >.>


----------



## Reznor (May 7, 2006)

> Maes, I'm a Malaysian but a Chinese.
> 
> -
> So do you learn Malay too?


 I don't understand.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 7, 2006)

^ She means she's Malaysian by nationality and Chinese by ethnicity. Like someone saying he's American Chinese.


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

Hello Mel 
how are you doing?

Howdy Rez 
sup?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 7, 2006)

Could be better jef, some aches and pains but I'll live XD I hope you're having a better day  Need to be off now, so take care ^^


----------



## mow (May 7, 2006)

_So brown eyes, I'll hold you near,
Cause you're the only song I hear.
A melody softly soaring through the atmosphere._

<3 @ mel. Hope you have a delightful evening. Feel better dear


----------



## Dommy (May 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I don't understand.



Weird, seems like Reznor get confused easily by my posts everytime. 




			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ She means she's Malaysian by nationality and Chinese by ethnicity. Like someone saying he's American Chinese.



Occa, thanks for the clarification. 

-
See you later.


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Could be better jef, some aches and pains but I'll live XD I hope you're having a better day  Need to be off now, so take care ^^


awwww 
get better soon <3
i'm gonna watch some art galleries today 
and trying to draw a special artwork but the girl i'm drawing is pissing me off because i cant gete her Hair good T__T

Hey Moe 
Deery  howdy


----------



## Blue (May 7, 2006)

Right, finally got around to adding Deery and Yasha to the memberlist. I really wanted to preserve the precious, precious images in the first post, but it looks like we won't have the ability to do that ever again, so I bit the bullet and deleted a few so I could edit in names without the bloody "too many images in this post" message.

I'm almost certain I've forgotten someone, so if there's anyone else, remind me. ^^


----------



## furious styles (May 7, 2006)

I for one aren't on there. Despite joining twice.


----------



## Blue (May 7, 2006)

Alright, got you on. Not really, but I will right after this post. 

But hey, joining twice is better than once, right? Well, not really. Oh well.


----------



## furious styles (May 7, 2006)

Third times a charm, no?


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2006)

First time's a cham, second time's a cham cham, and third time's a charm.


----------



## furious styles (May 7, 2006)

You likey the new sig, joe?

(because you somewhat asked via rep)

It goes Cable, you, myself, DOK, Yoshi, who is hiding behind Shrooms, and finally daNny is creeping in from the opposite end.


----------



## Blue (May 7, 2006)

I certainly like it, if the Dre head wasn't so sharp compared to the rest of it, I'd not have noticed the change. XD

Also: Who is the smoking smoking girl in JinK's sig?


----------



## furious styles (May 7, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I certainly like it, if the Dre head wasn't so sharp compared to the rest of it, I'd not have noticed the change. XD
> 
> Also: Who is the smoking smoking girl in JinK's sig?



My self obsession is starting to manifest in my artwork o_o

*sneaks away*


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2006)

> Who is the smoking smoking girl in JinK's sig?


That's Nana Osaki from Ai Yazawa's Nana. She kicks major ass. 

There is a show out, now, based on the manga of the same name. I recommend both the show and the manga but, of course, the manga is better. 

The anime is still pretty damn cool, though. 

@ALL: click the image in my sig if you want to see the OP sequence of Nana, which I like a lot.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2006)

I've been reading Nana its pretty entertaining. I havent seen the anime yet.


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2006)

The anime is worth seeing for the OP alone, IMO. Also, Osaki's voice is fucking HOT. Best female voice ever.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2006)

I'll give it a go sooner or later.


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Right, finally got around to adding Deery and Yasha to the memberlist. I really wanted to preserve the precious, precious images in the first post, but it looks like we won't have the ability to do that ever again, so I bit the bullet and deleted a few so I could edit in names without the bloody "too many images in this post" message.
> 
> I'm almost certain I've forgotten someone, so if there's anyone else, remind me. ^^




aaahum  
you forgot me


hello al 
how are you all doing?


----------



## Blue (May 7, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> aaahum
> you forgot me


Right, got it. 

JinK: I propose that a story is usually best told in it's original forum, be that manga or anime - example, Cowboy Bebop manga was an obnoxious contrived ride through the realms of transexualism and bounty hunting equilivant to riding on a rollercoaster with square wheels.

What say you?


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Scared Link (May 7, 2006)

Ahem!!



> I'll join.



...


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 7, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain I've forgotten someone, so if there's anyone else, remind me. ^^



/reminds ^^;;


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2006)

> JinK: I propose that a story is usually best told in it's original forum, be that manga or anime - example, Cowboy Bebop manga was an obnoxious contrived ride through the realms of transexualism and bounty hunting equilivant to riding on a rollercoaster with square wheels.
> 
> What say you?


I say: "duh!"

Generally speaking, stories are best told via their original media: books are best as books; manga are best as manga; shows and plays and movies are best as--you guessed it--shows and plays and movies.

A few examples: 
-Queen of the Damned was a cool book and a horrible movie.
-Paradise Kiss was an awesome manga and an annoying anime.
-GTO was great on TV, cool as an anime, and OK as a manga.
-The Producers was BRILLIANT as a play, and just good (but hilarious) as a movie.
-Independence Day was an OK movie and I am assured that it was a pathetic read. 

But, of course, there are exceptions to this. Take the RK OAV. The manga portion that it is based on is lovely--definitely some of the best reading shonen has yet to produce. But the OAV really transcends the manga, IMO (and according to the manga-ka's own words).


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

i gotta see the RK OAV
only saw the regular series and readed all the manga's and loved them sooo much


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

what about the Akira movie vs Akira manga?
that do you think about that?

considering the manga wasnt finished when the Anime was released


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2006)

> what about the Akira movie vs Akira manga?
> that do you think about that?


Manga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nearly incoherent movie. But that's just what I think, of course. 

As for HnI: yeah, the anime really was preferable for the fight scenes and the slapstick humor. Running one's crotch into something is much more funny when seen in motion.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 7, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> what about the Akira movie vs Akira manga?
> that do you think about that?
> 
> considering the manga wasnt finished when the Anime was released



The manga was much more suited to the story, which wasn't really feature length material in its entirety. I don't think you can knock the artistic presentation on the movie though.


----------



## Jef88 (May 7, 2006)

you know i would love to see a serie about Akira to remake it to the full length of the Manga 

the Anime lacked alot of the stuff i loved in the manga 
for instand the life after the disaster the chaos
loved that part of the manga


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 7, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Manga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nearly incoherent movie. But that's just what I think, of course.
> 
> As for HnI: yeah, the anime really was preferable for the fight scenes and the slapstick humor. Running one's crotch into something is much more funny when seen in motion.



It's interesting, some of the moments like Takamura's support in Ippo's debut and Ippo feeding Kimura's fish tablets were hysterical for me in the manga but not as much in the anime. It might have been that I read the manga first however.

Things like the arm wrestle between Ippo and Takamura are just incomparably more entertaining in the anime (movie) though.


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2006)

> It's interesting, some of the moments like Takamura's support in Ippo's debut and Ippo feeding Kimura's fish tablets were hysterical for me in the manga but not as much in the anime. It might have been that I read the manga first however.


Yeah, those parts were better in the manga for me, too. For the non-kinetic portions of the series, the manga dominates. But I love the anime for things that are better set in motion, like I said (e.g. slapstick, fighting).

Ippo is one of those rare cases where the anime and the manga synch up so well that they are essentially the same. The only difference is that one is animated and with color, and the other is told via single images (e.g. carefully chosen and highly detailed frames).


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 7, 2006)

First of all, Dani, it's good to see you back. The forums are not the same without you ^^

Second, good choice on a GG avy (Sol-Badguy is one of my faves), with Shinkiro as your avy's artist. I know a great website with lots of artwork from video games, but you need to sign in (account is free)

Third, I narrowed down my vacation cities in June to three (Washington, Miami, and St. Louis)

Fourth....


			
				Blue said:
			
		

> JinK: I propose that a story is usually best told in it's original forum, be that manga or anime - example, Cowboy Bebop manga was an obnoxious contrived ride through the realms of transexualism and bounty hunting equilivant to riding on a rollercoaster with square wheels.


Seems good to us... 

Though you need to mention Cowboy Bebop's references of...:

- The Jazz playhouses, especially "Milton's Playhouse" in Harlem, New York (referenced at the beginning of the OP)

- The episode titles, or sessions, referenced by many famous songs, like "Honky Tonk Woman," "Heavy Metal Queen," "Jamming with Edward," "Sympathy for the Devil," "Bohemian Rhapsody," "My Funny Valentine," "Speak Like a Child," "Wild Horses," "Hard Luck Woman," and "The Real Folk Blues". "Stray Dog Strut" is an indirect reference to "Stray Cat Strut".

- Homages to the movies _2001: A Space Odyssey, The Crow, John Woo, Alien, Star Trek, Desperado, and Dirty Harry._ 

- Background homages to the Middle East, Morocco, Casablanca, and New York City

- There was also a reference to Babe Ruth, no kidding.


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2006)

Yo occi you have stiill have that gif avi of ergo proxy?


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with Dani. Soundtrack > whatever-you-listen-to for enhancing of the show.

Hell, I like OSTs more than actual music


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 8, 2006)

Thats because you've never heard Faith No More.


----------



## furious styles (May 8, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Thats because you've never heard Faith No More.



you want it all, but you can't have it.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Hell, I like OSTs more than actual music


This is likely because, like me, you need to associate music with something before you can fully appreciate it. It's a blessing and a... no, wait, it's just a curse.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 8, 2006)

Well OSTs are music too you know. Everything with rythm is music, ergo I am not music. 



> you want it all, but you can't have it.


+++ setoshi points to you


> This is likely because, like me, you need to associate music with something before you can fully appreciate it. It's a blessing and a... no, wait, it's just a curse.


I have a bit of that. But it's actually kinda hard for me to associate music with something, because I just get lost while listening to it <3

But some of the greatest musical love is when movie music fits perfectly, it's just so great to watch ._.


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2006)

> This is likely because, like me, you need to associate music with something before you can fully appreciate it. It's a blessing and a... no, wait, it's just a curse.


 It's not a curse ;__;

Or else the people that can't stand certain genre's are cursed too.


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2006)

> But some of the greatest musical love is when movie music fits perfectly, it's just so great to watch ._.


_Esca...flowne!_ 

Also, the RK OAV is another fine example of this. And Wolf's Rain...

Re: people who dislike certain genres being cursed--only if you don't believe that ignorance is bliss. One can be perfectly happy missing out on good things, provided one doesn't believe that those good things exist.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2006)

No, some genres just suck in general. For instance, country sucked until recently. It was born as rednecks singing about dead horses and broken tractors, and is still polluted to a degree - but then you have Reba McEntire and Ryan Adams who've redefined the genre as music rather than (poor) lyrics.


----------



## Jef88 (May 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> polluted to a degree


no offence
but wtf 

Hello Dani


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2006)

> For instance, country sucked until recently.


IYO, right? I hope that your statement was meant as opinion and not fact, since it is patently and terribly fallacious. A given genre of music's quality always comes down to matters of opinion and interpretation. Relativism is a bitch that way, and it is fucking annoying because it means that such arguments tend to go nowhere. 

IMO, Hank William, Ray Charles, Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash (who is great but is being heralded as the Jesus of country since he died XD), Hank Williams Jr., and the genres of Bluegrass and Country Rock are proof that, while there is bad Country aplenty, it's viability as a genre isn't a recent development. 



> It was born as rednecks singing about dead horses and broken tractors


Why not sing about what you know? 


> and is still polluted to a degree


Name a genre that isn't polluted, I'd love to see it.  I'll admit, when I hear mainstream/radio Country music, I often cringe, get chills, and contemplate murder. But the same goes for a large percentage of what winds up on the radio, really. It's just that Country has an inordinate amount of twang to it, and twang generally rubs me the wrong way. XD


> but then you have Reba McEntire and Ryan Adams who've redefined the genre as music rather than (poor) lyrics.


Well, I am not a huge fan of Reba, but I can stand her and Bonnie Raitt. Ryan Adams, however, is awesome. I tend to love a lot of Country Rock acts, though.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2006)

I really should learn to include "in my opinion" in front of everything I say - some people indeed tend to get the wrong impression. XD
If you don't like a particular thing I've said, feel free to put it there yourself.

I tend to take the long view of history - by "recently" I meant the last 40 years or so, which encompasses most of the artists you mentioned, although I've not heard about half of them, still being musically ignorant as I am - but Jazz and blues, for instance, have never sucked. Er - in my opinion.



> Name a genre that isn't polluted, I'd love to see it.


In my opinion - it's the lyrics that do bad music in. Name a mostly instrumental genre and I'll name a genre that I've never heard a song I actually disliked from. I'm totally oblivious to whether a band or artist is "too pop" or a "sellout" and I'm glad for it.

Techno's the exception, I tend to either really like or really dislike Techno songs.


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2006)

> In my opinion - it's the lyrics that do bad music in.


 Unless it has lyrics that amuse me, I don't care about lyrics. (Thus my soundtrack preference )


----------



## Jef88 (May 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I tend to take the long view of history - by "recently" I meant the last 40 years or so, which encompasses most of the artists you mentioned, although I've not heard about half of them, still being musically ignorant as I am - but Jazz and blues, for instance, have never sucked. Er - in my opinion.





i agree for sure


Howdy Rez sup?


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2006)

> I really should learn to include "in my opinion" in front of everything I say - some people indeed tend to get the wrong impression. XD


I figured that you meant IYO--it's just that you left it out, so I felt like being unnecessarily argumentative. That's what we do, right? 


> In my opinion - it's the lyrics that do bad music in. Name a mostly instrumental genre and I'll name a genre that I've never heard a song I actually disliked from.


I was going to say Happy Hardcore, but I imagine that falls under techno in your book, so I'll just backpedal my way out of this sentence...


> Name a mostly instrumental genre and I'll name a genre that I've never heard a song I actually disliked from.


I guess you are more tolerant than I am, then. There have been plenty of instrumental songs from plenty of genres that I've downright loathed. This includes instrumental genres of all types and levels of perceived sophistication(classical, trance, flamenco, techno, polka, house music, hip hop instrumentals, etc). I tend to base my opinions solely on what my ear tells me is "good," and I love and hate things from pretty much any genre you can name.  I try to go case by case, since generalizing tends to make one look ignorant. Also, it occasionally gets one into trouble. :S


----------



## Reznor (May 8, 2006)

> Howdy Rez sup?


 Stuff and things.


----------



## Jef88 (May 8, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I was going to say Happy Hardcore, but I imagine that falls under techno in your book, so I'll just backpedal my way out of this sentence...



wow i totaly dislike that genre
and i live in a place where people think Rock and Jazz and blues is for old people
and hardcore, techno, Goa is for the cool people 
it makes me feel bad 

no offence to the people that like it
every person has its tast




			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Stuff and things.


sounds cool

i have a feeling you dont like talking with me


----------



## Reznor (May 9, 2006)

> sounds cool
> 
> i have a feeling you dont like talking with me


 That's not it. XD It's just you need to advance to Poster Level 2, where do more that make small talk and glomp!

Try ask questions about things relevant to the person you are asking, or talk about a topic of common interest. That will lead to better conversation. Otherwise, you are relying on the other person to be the life of the conversation and sometimes, they will cop-out too (like I did above XD)


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That's not it. XD It's just you need to advance to Poster Level 2, where do more that make small talk and glomp!
> 
> Try ask questions about things relevant to the person you are asking, or talk about a topic of common interest. That will lead to better conversation. Otherwise, you are relying on the other person to be the life of the conversation and sometimes, they will cop-out too (like I did above XD)



*reduces Deery's usage of smilies* 

Ooo, I can finally understand what to do now. O.O; However, it's still difficult for me to involve in better conversation as a person like Deery doesn't even have the capability to talk well. T_T

Therefore I normally love to use smilies to express myself. >.>


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 10, 2006)

Talking in and out of the third person also scares people off. That's why the Queen doesn't get any support (and at that age, support is damn essential).


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Try ask questions about things relevant to the person you are asking, or talk about a topic of common interest. That will lead to better conversation. Otherwise, you are relying on the other person to be the life of the conversation and sometimes, they will cop-out too (like I did above XD)





			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Talking in and out of the third person also scares people off.



Language, especially when it's a second or third language, is a very difficult barrier to overcome. It can be very difficult to express yourself the way you want to - in a language other than your native tongue.


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

*@Oro*

English is your first language, right?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> *@Oro*
> 
> English is your first language, right?



Nope. I learned English 2 years ago.


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Nope. I learned English 2 years ago.



Really!? :amazed

-
How many types of languages have you learned so far? Here in Malaysia, I must learn Chinese, English and Malay.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> How many types of languages have you learned so far?



Too many. To the point where I now speak in one language, think in another and dream at night in yet another. :S




			
				Deery said:
			
		

> Here in Malaysia, I must learn three kinds of languages including Chinese, English and Malay.



What do you wanna be when you grow up, Deery?


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

I have thought about it before but never been able to make a clear decision. :S My town is simple, peaceful and nothing really troubles here. If you wanna do something, I guess you can settle down pretty easily. My mother has always wanted me to become a teacher, a job which seems easy and profitable to her. She thinks that being a teacher has many advantages, like getting a good pay, enough holidays and blahblahblah. However, I dislike the job since I hate to be like a bird in a cage. I want an interesting and exciting job which I can enjoy it every day!  My family doesn't have a wide field of knowledge so when talking about jobs, they only think about teachers, doctors, businessmen, and other jobs that look ambitious and glorious. They will never mention about lower-ranked jobs such as... You know, right?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> I have thought about it before but never been able to make a clear decision. :S My town is simple, peaceful and nothing really troubles here. If you wanna do something, I guess you can settle down pretty easily. My mother has always wanted me to become a teacher, a job which seems easy and profitable to her. She thinks that being a teacher has many advantages, like getting a good pay, enough holidays and blahblahblah. However, I dislike the job since I hate to be like a bird in a cage. I want an interesting and exciting job which I can enjoy it every day!  My family doesn't have a wide field of knowledge so when talking about jobs, they only think about teachers, doctors, businessmen, and other jobs that look ambitious and glorious. They will never mention about lower-ranked jobs such as... You know, right?



Well, this reminds me of this nice poem I once read ..



> When I was just a little girl
> I asked my mother, "What will I be?
> Will I be pretty, will I be rich?"
> Here's what she said to me
> ...


----------



## mow (May 10, 2006)

^ Ray evans was a fine lyricist.


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

The future's not ours to see? What does this sentence mean actually? 

-


> Now I have children of my own
> They ask their mother, "What will I be?
> Will I be pretty, will I be rich?"
> *I tell them, "Wait and see"*



... 

A different answer in the end?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> The future's not ours to see? What does this sentence mean actually?



It means that we don't have the ability to see the future. It can also mean that we don't control it and that we can't know for sure what will happen in the future and what won't.



			
				Deery said:
			
		

> A different answer in the end?



Different wording, same meaning.


@ *moe *: Yes he was, and Jay Livingston's music went perfectly well with the lyrics.


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> It means that we don't have the ability to see the future. It can also mean that we don't control it and that we can't know for sure what will happen in the future and what won't.
> 
> -
> Different wording, same meaning.



Ok, I get it. Future sounds mysterious but still I can't look forward to it for some reasons... 

-
Oro, do you believe in God?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Ok, I get it. Future sounds mysterious but still I can't look forward to it for some reasons...
> 
> -
> Oro, do you believe in God?



Yes, I'm a monotheist.


----------



## Dommy (May 10, 2006)

Oh, I should shut my mouth up then.  This is sensitive so I better don't talk about it. >.>;

-
Oro about the PhotoShop, do you know what I should do next?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 10, 2006)

I plan to become an assassin when I grow up!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I plan to become an assassin when I grow up!



I can hook you up.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

^Well, that's cheery. :S


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

I think there are a lot of things we don't know about oro's past. Or present for that sake.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

And I think his future is also, mercifully, opaque to us. 

/imagines odd scenarios with international espionage and failed assasinations and POW camps and...


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I think there are a lot of things we don't know about oro's past. Or present for that sake.



I'm just a passer-by, TnJ. Probably two years from now, you'll forget that I ever existed. ^__^


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

That is actually true. I wonder when I will quit the internet. I think when I have to do military service I'll have to cut everything. And when I go to uni in the capital I'm just going to drink, listen to music and study, and I probably wont even have an internet connection.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> ^



There, there.  [/jef88]


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> That is actually true. I wonder when I will quit the internet. I think when I have to do military service I'll have to cut everything. And when I go to uni in the capital I'm just going to drink, listen to music and study, and I probably wont even have an internet connection.



Is military service mandatory in your country? :amazed


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

Yes. But they only pick the pr0ez. I can deny military service though, but I don't want to work in no damn kindergarten =_= I'm going in for my medical test soon. I hope I r00l, cause I seriously want to go to Iraq.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

> I seriously want to go to Iraq.


That's the craziest thing I've heard in a while. May I ask _WHY?!?!?!!!!! _


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Yes. But they only pick the pr0ez. I can deny military service though, but I don't want to work in no damn kindergarten =_= I'm going in for my medical test soon. I hope I r00l, cause I seriously want to go to Iraq.



Good Luck, TnJ. I would advise against joining the military and going into active duty right off the bat. But if that's what you want to do, then I wish you all the best. Remember though, it's a life changing experience and not necessarily for the best.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> That's the craziest thing I've heard in a while. May I ask _WHY?!?!?!!!!! _



Because I get to run around in the desert with a gasmask and play american football. 

And I want to become one of those commander heroes who goes through a whole war without ever fireing their weapon. Like in band of brothers. He was gnarly.



> Remember though, it's a life changing experience and not necessarily for the best.


I can handle everything. My young spirit > all


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

> Because I get to run around in the desert with a gasmask and play american football.


Umm...How do I break this to ya...


> And I want to become one of those commander heroes who goes through a whole war without ever fireing their weapon. Like in band of brothers. He was gnarly.


Yeah...it might not work out quite that way. And having to kill a man really messes you up, as my dad was kind enough to impart to me.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> My young spirit > all



Yes, yes. I know what you're talking about. It's the source of all foolishness and all liveliness and all regrets.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

> Umm...How do I break this to ya


They did it in Jarhead! 

 

Yeah. I know I'm just one of those assholes who doesn't know anything about the cruelties of war. But what I do know is that it's something else, and If I really have to do active duty one day I wont be afraid, at all. I'll put my trust in that I don't die, since I'm really a lucky guy.



			
				d00d said:
			
		

> Yes, yes. I know what you're talking about. It's the source of all foolishness and all liveliness and all regrets.



I know! But it's also the source of good memories and adventure! I'll be sure to thank you guys when I get my oscars. Gonna make a kickass documentary soon.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

Well...Good luck? :|


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

Don't worry. <3

I don't think they will even trust me with a weapon.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

Because you have shifty eyes?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 10, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Because you have shifty eyes?



Or maybe because he would go to the drills wearing make-up.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

^Don't ask, [don't look them directly in the eyes, don't fail to ignore their compacts and lip gloss,] don't tell.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 10, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> How many types of languages have you learned so far? Here in Malaysia, I must learn Chinese, English and Malay.


That must be a pain to have 3 languages to be learned obligatorily.

If that was the case, I wouldn't have bothered to learn 4 languages and speak 5.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

> That must be a pain to have 3 languages to be learned obligatorily.


Yeah, it would probably suck at the time, but I would be so happy now if I had been forced to learn 3 languages when I was younger.


----------



## Blue (May 10, 2006)

I forced myself to learn German and Spanish, and then promptly forgot them both.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

Yeah! That's how we Americans do it!


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I forced myself to learn German and Spanish, and then promptly forgot them both.


ich musse Dani auss den krankenhaus abzadigen 
que passa el puta orly-a


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 10, 2006)

Ah, Celine, guter Abend, c?mo est? usted? Muito bem, eu espero.


			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> ich musse Dani auss den krankenhaus abzadigen
> que passa *el puta* orly-a


OMG... XDDDDD


----------



## Jef88 (May 10, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> There, there.  [/jef88]


LooooooooooL


hello all 
sup?

never got german is it hard?

only have french, english and dutch


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 10, 2006)

Qué o pasa, Jeffie


----------



## Jef88 (May 10, 2006)

umm my spanish sucks but i'll try to reply 

moy bien 

(i'm totaly clueless)


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 10, 2006)

Uh, that was Portuguese, Jeffie.

See the part where it says "o", and I'm retaking Portuguese, so that one day, I'll be able to talk to Dyro in MSN all in Portuguese.

Nice try though


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

But if you have an English/Dutch/Funny Euro accent, then moy does SOUND pretty close. 

You get an E for Effort, Jefe.


----------



## Jef88 (May 10, 2006)

aah
sorry
not good with languages


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2006)

I wish I spoke something other then english.  my japanese is getting better despite lack of actual lessons.


----------



## Reznor (May 10, 2006)

Who the fuck said people could start speaking non-English?!?!?!?! 

Keep that stuff in the Language Class section


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

But if people actually posted there, (poorly kept) secrets would be revealed (even more).


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

They're making a movie about WoW. Hm..Something 's up.


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

R u sirius? :-X

LFG, need to take down Blizz keke.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 10, 2006)

Haha 

Yes I'm serious. It's going to be gnarly. But this can actually be positive. If all the wow players go to the movie, we can lock the doors and torch the place. No more lost online friends =D


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2006)

*stabs toilet in the back with her dagger*  *snigger*  gnargnar >8\


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2006)

*waves WoW movie preview poster to distract Celly so that toliet hopefully doesn't get stabbed more and bleeds to death* ;___;


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

*pokes Occa*

Why do people normally call you Mel, Occa? Is that your real name or what? ^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2006)

^ Yes, it's short for Melissa XD And I see you're currently sick - weather finally got to you? X_X;;


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

Oh sorry, I should change it as I'm fine now. I just got an injection for malaria a few days ago in school so that's why I was feeling unwell. XD

*edits the signature* 

So Occa, have you got better lately?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, been great the past couple of days - you know you're happy when you head out the door, see the murky skyline, smell the impending rain and break out into a smile for no real reason XD;; Glad you're well again \^^/


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks and yeah, that sounds really great. \^o^/ Unfortunately, I don't go out often as I'm far too addicted to NF now. (Even if I go out, I only prefer to lurk around the shopping centres and buy some animes or games. >.> Plus, I'm gonna face the PMR exam this year! XD

Occa, do you have a job or what?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 11, 2006)

^ PMR? Wow, seems so long ago when I took it XD Good luck! 

I'm in uni now, and no, I don't have a job atm, although I may take up a research assistant job next semester - depends how my study load looks. Have to be off, see you soon! ^^


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

Good luck with your education and see you later, Occa.


----------



## Jef88 (May 11, 2006)

awww i missed out on everybody
meh better leave to then
bye bye


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't go out often as I'm far too addicted to NF now. (Even if I go out, I only prefer to lurk around the shopping centres and buy some animes or games. >.> Plus, I'm gonna face the PMR exam this year! XD



When is your PMR? Don't get too addicted to here. You will  quit playing forum one day anyway but you can't quit in your real life. Spend some time on your study. Find a balance between the two. You don't wanna be a janitor like me, do you?


----------



## Reznor (May 12, 2006)

> You don't wanna be a janitor like me, do you?


 I know alot of janitors.

They own.


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2006)

Aside from the excrement and the garbage and the pay, it's not a bad job.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

^Sounds interesting

@Deery: Come here 24/7, deer. Forget about your study and the whole damn world. Real life sucks. You know you wanna be a janitor like me, don't you? 


For some reason I think this will be more effective than the previous one, especially on teenagers.


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> When is your PMR? Don't get too addicted to here. You will  quit playing forum one day anyway but you can't quit in your real life. Spend some time on your study. Find a balance between the two. You don't wanna be a janitor like me, do you?



Around October.  Nah, I know what to do so don't worry too much. The only subjects I need to work hard are Malay, Chinese, English, Science and Maths. For History, Geography, and KHB, I just have to memorize them before the coming exams. 

Janitor? I don't even have an ambition yet so...I don't care at all.  (Thinking too much about the future may only cause headaches for me. >.<)



> @Deery: Come here 24/7, deer. Forget about your study and the whole damn world. Real life sucks. You know you wanna be a janitor like me, don't you?



With the existence of computers and NF, real life won't suck at all, my dear braddy friend.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

Deery milk said:
			
		

> Nah, I know what to do so don't worry too much.



别酱跩我告诉你  Good luck with the exam


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

I thought you were offline. 



			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> 别酱跩我告诉你  Good luck with the exam



哼，你还不是一样，到处在外面捏花惹草，小心上得山多终遇虎。
OK, I will gambate for sure. 

-
Oh yeah, Eileen is back finally! Why don't you invite her to Member FCs here? Then we can talk about various things and stuff together.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

> I thought you were offline.



I was. 



> 小心上得山多终遇虎。



壁虎?






> Oh yeah, Eileen is back finally! Why don't you invite her to Member FCs here? Then we can talk together about various things and stuff.



I don't think she has any idea who I am.XD Let's lure her in and tease her.


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> 壁虎?



A lizard can't do any harm at all, right? Or...maybe it can? 



> I don't think she has any idea who I am.XD Let's lure her in and tease her.



Any good plans?


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

> Any good plans?



I will seduce her. It won't fail. 

I am done with the things I should do *stalked martryn and Orochimaru XD* Tata ;D


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> I will seduce her. It won't fail.



Yuck, it sounds blahblahblah.  Don't fail! 



> I am done with the things I should do *stalked martryn and Orochimaru XD* Tata ;D



You devil.


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

Hey, Hey. Eileen is mine. T_T



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> You know you're happy when you head out the door, see the murky skyline, smell the impending rain and break out into a smile for no real reason XD;;



I miss sharing stuff like this with you.


----------



## Jef88 (May 12, 2006)

Hello Dani 
how are you doing?

lol at your siggy


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

Blue, what made you believe that I'm 20? =O


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Blue, what made you believe that I'm 20? =O


Nothing, you have... er, had... your age in your profile. Just that if you said you were 20, I'd believe you. ;

Unlike others. ;;

Hello Jef.


----------



## Jef88 (May 12, 2006)

Deery i thought you where 15 

you 2 oke today?


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

> Hey, Hey. Eileen is mine. T_T



OK, you can have Eileen now.  Can I own Orochiguy? ._.


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2006)

I miss sharing baked goods with you, Occa. And cutting observations on MSN, too.


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> OK, you can have Eileen now.  Can I own Orochiguy? ._.


That's completely up to him.


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

Can I own Brad Pitty? T_T



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Nothing, you have... er, had... your age in your profile. Just that if you said you were 20, I'd believe you. ;
> 
> Unlike others. ;;



It sounds weird. :sweat

*@Jef*

Yeah, I will be 15 around December later soon.


----------



## Jef88 (May 12, 2006)

hey Joe 

ow what date exactly ?
got to note it down


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

> That's completely up to him.



But I need someone to make fun of, now. 

Hi, jef.


----------



## Jef88 (May 12, 2006)

why did you take the name change?
its so weird to see you so sig and avy less

but its your choise 

doing good?


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

*@Jef*

I was born on 1 December 1991. \^o^/

*@Brad Pitt*

Make fun of me please! D: Do you plan to change your name back? T_T


----------



## Jef88 (May 12, 2006)

notes it down
allright first of december


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

Stop spamming, or she won't read the whole thread. ;


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> why did you take the name change?



Because the name is available and it is random enough. 




> doing good?



Yes, what about you? 




> Stop spamming



Sorry, my last post. ^^;;


----------



## Jef88 (May 12, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Stop spamming, or she won't read the whole thread. ;


  oke boss 

i'm tired but good brad pitt 
gonna draw a little now
and maybe read
i finaly got into bleach
and i actualy like the 2 books i bought 
12 and 13 (ichigo vs Kenpachi)


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Stop spamming, or she won't read the whole thread.



*Member fanclubs* 

*Redundant *collection of *spam* threads focussed on a certain member. 



			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> OK, you can have Eileen now.  Can I own Orochiguy? ._.



I heard about the sweatshop you own in Penang from Deery. So there's no way I'd let you own me now.


----------



## Dommy (May 12, 2006)

So, Yasha's living in Penang!? 

*receives eyeing-attacks from Blue*

Ugh Oro, can't we change places?


----------



## QuoNina (May 12, 2006)

Can I join?
I smell Asian food here and I am hungry. 
And I'll try not to be a bad shipper. :: kneel ::
And I found this FC coz I backtracked Deery's post in search for some Chinese snack upon seeing your sig.


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> *Member fanclubs*
> 
> *Redundant *collection of *spam* threads focussed on a certain member.





> Stop spamming, *or she won't read the whole thread*.



It was really just a request to stop making small posts short on content. ;;
If I really wanted to be a smartass, I'd change the description to something more accurate and flattering.  

QuoNina, I remember seeing you around somewhere, but I can't put my finger on it. I guess Naruto Avenue maybe. Oh well, welcome to the occa fanclub - we have a free buffet with Char Koay Teow and Nasi Lemak.

Also McDonald's.


----------



## QuoNina (May 12, 2006)

not red said:
			
		

> Also McDonald's.


 ...McDonald's tastes much better in other countries than here. 

Yeah... I just realized I almost only post in the Library, which directly reflects what I should be staying in real life. And I really dunno how the heck my posts go up so fast. 

ty for the welcome notes. ~


----------



## Reznor (May 12, 2006)

> It was really just a request to stop making small posts short on content. ;


 Most of those are posts to show that they are keeping up with the fanclub even though they have nothing to say.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 12, 2006)

Setoshi aka Haruka said:
			
		

> Occa I miss you ;__;


You took the words right out of my mouth [/Bob Uecker as Harry Doyle]


----------



## Reznor (May 12, 2006)

> You took the words right out of my mouth


 PUT THEM BACK!!!!!!!!!!1!!1!!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 12, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> PUT THEM BACK!!!!!!!!!!1!!1!!!!


*puts words back*

Occa I miss you ;__;

*still can't get Matsui's uber-gruesome injury off of his mind*


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I heard about the sweatshop you own in Penang from Deery. So there's no way I'd let you own me now.



[FONT.="Fake"] [/FONT]

[FONT.="Invisible"][/FONT]

Howdy?  




			
				Deery said:
			
		

> So, Yasha's living in Penang!?



YES!!?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 13, 2006)

Lots of people living close to each other..... my Gawd 

Shame the time zones are too big for all of us to talk, I needs to go now.

Nighty night everyone.
If you see this, Mel, thanks for the PM, and then good morning/afternoon, and see ya soon


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Lots of people living close to each other..... my Gawd
> 
> Shame the time zones are too big for all of us to talk, I needs to go now.
> 
> Nighty night everyone.




Actually the Earth is just a small planet and we all live close to each other  

Good night and have a good sleep.


----------



## Dommy (May 13, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> [FONT.="Fake"] [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT.="Invisible"][/FONT]
> 
> Howdy?



 It should be better if you gave him a punch just like what Sakura had done to Sai. XD



> YES!!?



Yesh, tell me more about Penang! 它是美食天堂，不是吗？


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> It should be better if you gave him a punch just like what Sakura had done to Sai.



I'm strongly against violence, except on little girls.  





> Yesh, tell me more about Penang! 它是美食天堂，不是吗？



Famine is a serious problem here.


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 13, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Famine is a serious problem here.


Totally, Penangites have NEVER seen a hawker stall in their lives.


----------



## Dommy (May 13, 2006)

Wow, that's really a big difference from what I have heard about Penang. Then, how are people living there?


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2006)

Nah, I was only joking  BTW, I am not from Penang.


----------



## Dommy (May 13, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Nah, I was only joking  BTW, I am not from Penang.



你。。你欺负我！ Yuck, my connection is terrible today so I can't reply properly. >.<

But were you really joking just now? But how about Occa? Ne Occa, tell me the truth please~ T_T


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2006)

You were right I think. Penang is indeed a heaven for food lovers. Go there if you have chance.


----------



## Dommy (May 13, 2006)

Seems like my computer is slowly recovering now! 

-
Guess I will never have a chance to go there. I hate flights as I'm afraid of the height and pressure. T_T Unless I go for education one day or so but nah, that may take me for another few years to make it. Brad, have you tried 'kampua' before? ^^


----------



## Reznor (May 13, 2006)

Deery's Daily Report on NF amuses me. See to it that it continues. [/king]


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

^A lot of people on my MSN list use those. How many different moods are there? It seems like they can never run out of moods to use.

Isn't Chinese powerful? One character says it all. 

喵!



> Nah, I was only joking  BTW, I am not from Penang.


 -_-;; I almost thought I learned something about the world today.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2006)

There is no famine in Malaysia. Never 

That's why I felt the urge to clarify it ^^;;




> Brad, have you tried 'kampua' before? ^^



You can still call me Yasha ^^ No, I haven't even heard of it. I only know Sarawak laksa but never taste it before. Kampua is a kind of noodle right? [/google] What does it taste like?


----------



## Dommy (May 13, 2006)

I hate my internet connection. 

*@Reznor*

Thanks, that means a lot to me. ^^

*@QuoNina*

You're a Chinese, right?  Go  to find out the secrets. <3

*@Yasha*



> You can still call me Yasha ^^



Lol, you can't stand the name anymore? 



> No, I haven't even heard of it. I only know Sarawak laksa but never taste it before. Kampua is a kind of noodle right? [/google] What does it taste like?



Unbelievable!  Isn't laksa very common in Malaysia?  Yeah, kampua is a type of special-made noodles. To tell you, my family is working as one of the few producers here!  

我们这边人通常都会先准备一些材料比如说，酱油，肉片，青葱，普通家常用的调油料等等。同时间准备一些开水，等水煮沸后在把面条给放进去！煮到刚刚够好时，就可以把面拿起来和刚才已准备好的材料搅匀在一起，之后就可以serve了！ [/chinese]

But who knows it may taste different and 'fresh' to you people in West Malaysia? If you wanna know more about kampua, you can ask Eileen about it as she's a big fan of kampua! \^o^/ Actually kampua is more popular in Sibu than in Kuching, Miri and Bintulu. >.>


----------



## Orochimaru (May 13, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Unbelievable!  Isn't laksa very common in Malaysia?  Yeah, kampua is a type of special-made noodles. To tell you, my family is working as one of the few producers here!
> 
> 我们这边人通常都会先准备一些材料比如说，酱油，肉片，青葱，普通家常用的调油料等等。同时间准备一些开水，等水煮沸后在把面条给放进去！煮到刚刚够好时，就可以把面拿起来和刚才已准备好的材料搅匀在一起，之后就可以serve了！ [/chinese]
> 
> But who knows it may taste different and 'fresh' to you people in West Malaysia? If you wanna know more about kampua, you can ask Eileen about it as she's a big fan of kampua! \^o^/ Actually kampua is more popular in Sibu than in Kuching, Miri and Bintulu. >.>



WOW! The world is so full of so many different diverse cultures. Each one of them is very unique in its own special way. I'm sad that my heart and mind aren't big enough to absorb all this diversity and my lifespan isn't long enough to be able to live it all as much as I'd want to, but I also feel blessed that I'm alive and that I have the opportunity to see and experience as much of it as I could.


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

> I'm sad that my heart and mind aren't big enough to absorb all this diversity ...


...First of all, my stomach is not big enough. 

Sounds delicious, Deery. ~
Does it matter what kind of noodles you use? :: prepare to make it someday *cough *cough College students have to feed themselves ::



> Go here to find out the secrets. <3


 無名 again? I see...


----------



## Dommy (May 14, 2006)

QuoNina said:
			
		

> Sounds delicious, Deery. ~
> Does it matter what kind of noodles you use? :: prepare to make it someday *cough *cough College students have to feed themselves ::



Yeah, it does matter. ^^ The most important element in making kampua is the type of noodles. Therefore, if you intend to use other kinds of noodles, I don't think it may taste the same as kampua. You must give the local, original kampua a try in Sibu here if you ever have a chance in the future!!!  [/shameless promotion] < Copied from Brad/Yasha. xD

*@Oro*

Lol, it's rare to see you using Mr.Wtf.  I'm sure that you'll get to taste and enjoy the different 'cultures' around the world. Believe me.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> *@Oro*
> 
> Lol, it's rare to see you using Mr.Wtf.  I'm sure that you'll get to taste and enjoy the different 'cultures' around the world. Believe me.



WTF!? He uses it all the time in S&G FC.


----------



## Dommy (May 14, 2006)

Un-yes, sir... T_T *hands over some candies*


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2006)

Is it just me or does deery's cat looks like hitler with that black moustache. =\


----------



## Dommy (May 14, 2006)

Moustache!? O-O; And what's or maybe who's hitler? T_T


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Moustache!? O-O;


I'm talking about the black spot on your cat's nose lol.



> And what's or maybe who's hitler? T_T


hah, u silly retard :3


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2006)

^she is 14 ^^

@Deery:


----------



## Orochimaru (May 14, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> ^she is 14 ^^
> 
> @Deery:



Haha Yasha, it's been over six months now and we haven't seen your picture yet. When do you plan on posting it. 


@ Deery : I will create the "how to install PS2" tutorial and I'll send it to you as soon as I'm done. Also, I use mr. WTF all the time, and I have a rainbow colored one for special occasions. 

As for Hitler, He was the leader of the Nazi Party, which in 1939 started World War 2. Hitler hated people of the Jewish descent, and supposedly killed 6 million jews in a time period known as the Holocaust. Approaching the end of WW2, with the allied forces surounding Berlin, Hitler commited suicide.

He started out his career as a painter, but he failed miserably and became the leader of the Nazi party. So better watch out for jef88, guys. Make sure you encourage him so that he fulfills his dreams in becoming a painter, or else.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2006)

Congrats, Orochimaru  



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Haha Yasha, it's been over six months now and we haven't seen your picture yet. When do you plan on posting it.



I'm going to be very honest with you. I will NEVER post my pic here or anywhere else on the internet. So don't look forward to it. ^^




> He started out his career as a painter, but he failed miserably and became the leader of the Nazi party. So better watch out for jef88, guys. Make sure you encourage him so that he fulfills his dreams in becoming a painter, or else.







Paintings by Adolf Hitler


----------



## Orochimaru (May 14, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Congrats, Orochimaru





			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> I'm going to be very honest with you. I will NEVER post my pic here or anywhere else on the internet. So don't look forward to it. ^^



Rule of thumb, *never *say *never*!  



			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Paintings by Adolf Hitler_



No wonder he committed suicide.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 14, 2006)

Wow, I like Hitler's art, especially the second picture.


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2006)

> ^she is 14 ^^


 . . . .. .


----------



## Crowe (May 14, 2006)

Hitler made that? Fuck no. He most likely asked some really good artist to draw that for him just to show people that he was more 'superior'.

Where is teh Occasianalutopia?


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2006)

Hitler had a shit fetish.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 14, 2006)

dokuro said:
			
		

> Hitler had a shit fetish.



Actually it was a "soap" fetish. :amazed


----------



## Jef88 (May 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> As for Hitler, He was the leader of the Nazi Party, which in 1939 started World War 2. Hitler hated people of the Jewish descent, and supposedly killed 6 million jews in a time period known as the Holocaust. Approaching the end of WW2, with the allied forces surounding Berlin, Hitler commited suicide.
> 
> He started out his career as a painter, but he failed miserably and became the leader of the Nazi party. So better watch out for jef88, guys. Make sure you encourage him so that he fulfills his dreams in becoming a painter, or else.



LoooooooooooooooooL
thank you for thinking me as a potential fashistic leader 
well he is a rather good painter 
cant beat that 


hello all 
how are you doing?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 14, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> LoooooooooooooooooL
> thank you for thinking me as a potential fashistic leader
> well he is a rather good painter
> cant beat that
> ...



Haha jef, you weren't supposed to read that! :amazed 

J/K 

How are you today my friend, and what's your latest art project?


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2006)

> Where is teh Occasianalutopia?


 Yeah           >O


----------



## Jef88 (May 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Haha jef, you weren't supposed to read that! :amazed
> 
> J/K
> 
> How are you today my friend, and what's your latest art project?



i'm good 
my latest projects
?Art section - asian girl (wip)
               - saint of losing
               - Green haired girl

?fan art section - sasori

how are you doing?


----------



## Dommy (May 15, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the black spot on your cat's nose lol.
> 
> hah, u silly retard :3
> 
> . . . .. .



... 

*@Yasha*

Thanks for the clarification. ^^ I prefer the first picture. =D



> I'm going to be very honest with you. I will NEVER post my pic here or anywhere else on the internet. So don't look forward to it. ^^



I wanna see you one day if I have the chance. 

*@Oro*



> @ Deery : I will create the "how to install PS2" tutorial and I'll send it to you as soon as I'm done.



Ok, thanks and I can wait. 



> Also, I use mr. WTF all the time, and I have a rainbow colored one for special occasions.





^

I know this is the one!


----------



## Blue (May 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Where is teh Occasianalutopia?


She's...

I don't know.


----------



## Dommy (May 15, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> She's...
> 
> I don't know.



A new smiley!? 

*cough*

Don't worry, my dear. ^^ She'll be around the corner soon.


----------



## Reznor (May 16, 2006)

> She'll be around the corner soon.


 Let's set-up an ambush. >)


----------



## Dommy (May 16, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Let's set-up an ambush. >)



In a good way or an evil way?  But make sure that you won't hurt her. T_T


----------



## Reznor (May 16, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> In a good way or an evil way?  But make sure that you won't hurt her. T_T


Good way ^_^


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 16, 2006)

Hey Mel, here's some screenshots from my first and only experience using 16mm. I don't take much responsibility for what's actually going on, as I've made it a point early on to work with other people's stories. Just because that's something you need to get used to in the industry.


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2006)

*lures occa out with a carrot*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 16, 2006)

YOINK!!

*steals carrot, eats it, and lures Mel with Byakuya and Kakashi plushies*


----------



## QuoNina (May 16, 2006)

o.O What's the reasoning behind using a carrot to lure a human being. 

I bet you can use curry.


----------



## Dommy (May 17, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Good way ^_^



Good boy. 


-
Does Occa like satay? __


----------



## QuoNina (May 17, 2006)

...you just attracted lots of nina's.


----------



## Reznor (May 20, 2006)

> ...you just attracted lots of nina's.


 Nina's?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jef88 (May 20, 2006)

where is Mel?


Hello Rez 
sup?


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2006)

> where is Mel?


 Waiting for the most opportune time to strike.




> Hello Rez
> sup?


 Not much


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 22, 2006)

She got me yesterday. Like a snake.

My left buttcheek has become swollen to several times its normal size. Made driving interesting, seeing as I had to roll down the window and lean out the side. Wouldn't be a problem, but since I'm in the UK, it meant my head kept clipping oncoming traffic.


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

hey Sean 
hey Mel fc 

i miss mel T__T


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2006)

I'll wear protective armor so that I don't get bitten by Mel.


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

your avy 



hahah i dont mind getting bitten by her


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2006)

Well, if you say so, Jeffie.


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2006)

> I'll wear protective armor so that I don't get bitten by Mel.





> hahah i dont mind getting bitten by her


 Interesting debate. Continue.


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

its the power of not fearing Admins


----------



## Blue (May 27, 2006)

This forum fails, it needs more occa.


----------



## Jef88 (May 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> This forum fails, it needs more occa.


cant agree more
but i guess school is keeping her busy 

good luck with that
but we miss you


----------



## Dommy (May 27, 2006)

Occa, where are you now?


----------



## Blue (May 27, 2006)

Everyone on NF fears the day when we will be abandoned and left... to die.


----------



## Dommy (May 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Everyone on NF fears the day when we will be abandoned and left... to die.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~


----------



## Gambitz (May 27, 2006)

can i join


----------



## Jef88 (May 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Everyone on NF fears the day when we will be abandoned and left... to die.


i thought if you join this fc you get imortality


----------



## Reznor (May 27, 2006)

> This forum fails, it needs more occa.


*hijacks occabot*
.
.
.

.

It just isn't the same :'(


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Everyone on NF fears the day when we will be abandoned and left... to die.


Occa's plotting to kill you.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 28, 2006)

Occasional Meltopia, if you don't show up within 48 hours, you'll be considered a missing-nin. We will then have to set the ANBU squad on your cute ass. So please be advised. ^__*


----------



## Jef88 (May 28, 2006)

lets start a search/raid party


----------



## Reznor (May 29, 2006)

> lets start a search/raid party


 Sounds good.

Let's get started!


----------



## Jef88 (May 29, 2006)

move move move

*breaks in random motel room*

 clear


----------



## Orochimaru (May 29, 2006)

^ LOL @ motel room. 

No, we need someone on the inside. Someone who still talks to her on MSN, Yahoo, etc. to tell us if she's okay and what's keeping her away from us and the rest of the forums.


----------



## Jef88 (May 29, 2006)

i still talk with her when she is online 
but she isnt on msn either 

let me do the job
*cocks shotgun*

XDDD cocks XDD


----------



## Dommy (May 29, 2006)

Maybe Occa is busy with the festival here which is nearing at the moment.  Hope I can send some dumplings to her.


----------



## Reznor (May 31, 2006)

AAAAAAHHHHH!!!!
Occa's on!
*chains occa to forum to prevent her from logging off*


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2006)

^ I think it was Deery's adorable av + sig that successfully anchored me actually XDDD Sorry I haven't been around, uni's hit the dreaded heavy work patch so I can't quite afford to vege around as much. Thinking of you guys - and welcome, Drunken Master ^^


----------



## Dommy (May 31, 2006)

Occa!  Glad that you're back. \^^/ Do you have any dumplings today?  You have got holidays, right?


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2006)

I don't even know what festival is on atm  So no, no dumplings. To add insult to injury, am going to buy dinner in a moment, and it'll likely be something Western like Chicken Chops or sthing XDDDD 

My uni doesn't have any hols atm, I'm assuming you're referring to the elementary and secondary school hols. Hope you're enjoying yours (and eat an extra dumpling for me XD)!


----------



## Dommy (May 31, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I don't even know what festival is on atm  So no, no dumplings. To add insult to injury, am going to buy dinner in a moment, and it'll likely be something Western like Chicken Chops or sthing XDDDD



Aww, that's too bad. ._. Remember to get something lovely and yummy later.  



> My uni doesn't have any hols atm, I'm assuming you're referring to the elementary and secondary school hols. Hope you're enjoying yours (and eat an extra dumpling for me XD)!



I was just curious because today is the 端午节 and tomorrow will be the Gawai so I thought you might have few days off from uni.  My sister who's had a job even went to KL this morning for holidays. XD

-
Then, let's take a look at the dumplings.  They are not mine though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Occa, is Klang your hometown or what? ^^


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2006)

Ohhh, it's THAT festival! XD Thanks for reminding me. I'm living away from home atm (sharing condo unit w/ 4 uni mates) so without mum being around to bring home traditional delicacies I have nothing to inform me of Chinese festivals (I know, I suck, my parents wish I was more in tune w/ my Chinese roots ;___; ). My maternal grandma was REALLY good at making "chang", but ever since she passed on no one in my family really celebrates anymore, although we do buy "chang" once in a while (not a big fan of it tho, but the plain ones or the ones w/ egg I don't mind XD;; ).

As for hometown ... I was born in Kuala Lumpur, lived in Petaling Jaya for the first 13 years of my life ... so yeah, the Klang Valley area is basically my hometown ^^ Do you have relatives in other states? <3


----------



## Dommy (May 31, 2006)

Occa said:
			
		

> Ohhh, it's THAT festival! XD Thanks for reminding me. I'm living away from home atm (sharing condo unit w/ 4 uni mates) so without mum being around to bring home traditional delicacies I have nothing to inform me of Chinese festivals (I know, I suck, my parents wish I was more in tune w/ my Chinese roots ;___; ). My maternal grandma was REALLY good at making "chang", but ever since she passed on no one in my family really celebrates anymore, although we do buy "chang" once in a while (not a big fan of it tho, but the plain ones or the ones w/ egg I don't mind XD;; ).



Oh, sorry to hear about your grandma. ._.

However, you're lucky as there's none in my family who knows how to make "chang". (So that is the correct way to call it!? X'D) Normally my mother gets them from relatives by 'money'.  Yep, plain ones are good but even better with eggs. 



> As for hometown ... I was born in Kuala Lumpur, lived in Petaling Jaya for the first 13 years of my life ... so yeah, the Klang Valley area is basically my hometown ^^ Do you have relatives in other states? <3



Umm, all of them were originally born in Sibu since my grandparents have been living here since the World War II. Some have migrated to other cities/states though. Therefore during family parties, almost everyone of them can come and attend the birthday celebrations, etc.


----------



## Jef88 (May 31, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ I think it was Deery's adorable av + sig that successfully anchored me actually XDDD Sorry I haven't been around, uni's hit the dreaded heavy work patch so I can't quite afford to vege around as much. Thinking of you guys - and welcome, Drunken Master ^^


its oke

nice to have you back
how are you doing?

Hello Deery


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry to hear about your grandma. ._.


Thanks, it's been years though, so it's fine now.


> However, you're lucky as there's none in my family who knows how to make "chang". (So that is the correct way to call it!? X'D) Normally my mother gets them from relatives by 'money'.  Yep, plain ones are good but even better with eggs.


Actually, I don't know if there's a specific English name for it, and I've forgotten the Mandarin name (was it "zhong"? I'm probably wrong >_> Too lazy to hit up my Chinese word processor to check). My late grandma and mum refer to it by its Hokkien name "chang" ...er wait, come to think of, "zhang"(3rd pinyin) or "zang"(3rd pinyin) would sound more accurate ( ...XD;; ) ... and because of that, I've always referred to those dumplings by their Hokkien name =3



> Umm, all of them were originally born in Sibu since my grandparents have been living here since the World War II. Some have migrated to other cities/states though. Therefore during family parties, almost everyone of them can come and attend the birthday celebrations, etc.


Your family must be really close-knit then. Takes much effort to travel esp if you have relatives in West Msia (I heard from my boy's sister when she went to Sarawak recently they treat West Msians like foreigners, have to fill up forms and show passports/ICs and all, she was like geez aren't we the same country?! XD) - my dad's brother's fam is in Kuantan which is on the same peninsula but my siblings and I haven't seen our cousins for yeaaaaaaaaars (long enough to not recognise them if we saw them on the street, we last saw them as primary school kids, and now they're late teens).

I'm good jef, just being rather unproductive by faffing here while attempting to do work XD Just so you know, haven't forgotten about the keychain, I just tend to procrastinate hideously when it comes to snail mailing things >_>;; It's actually sitting nicely in an envelope and all =X How are you?


----------



## Jef88 (May 31, 2006)

ow you still thought about it =D
thanks   

i'm oke very artistic at the moment this month i have made lots and lots of drawings
and i have a crush on a girl in my artclass 

today i just realised i missed a concert of the son of frank zappa 
Zappa = god to me


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 31, 2006)

Dear Seto, plz check for stock in a cooler thread near you.


			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> ow you still thought about it =D
> thanks


I won't forget, it's just a matter of motivation to get to the P.O. on a weekday XD;;


> i'm oke very artistic at the moment this month i have made lots and lots of drawings
> and i have a crush on a girl in my artclass


Great to know it's been a productive month ^^ And I've always thought having a crush on a class/coursemate is a plus, it gives you extra (in some ppl's cases, the ONLY XDXDXD) motivation to go to class.


> today i just realised i missed a concert of the son of frank zappa
> Zappa = god to me


Gaah, that sucks x_x I can't say I'm that familiar w/ Zappa's music, but I know the pain of missing a musician you really want to see (last year, my boy wisely decided not to inform me Ryan Adams did a gig in Australia one month after I left Melbourne to return to home country, on the accurate assumption I would have been crushed. Still sucks knowing now, but better now than then T__T May the Gods of autoshow sex kitten models bless him forever).


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2006)

Ockie. 



I've missed you! 

EDIT: HOLY SHI--Is that rep rank a reference to Black Lagoon? If so, you are...well, I was going to lay on the superlatives, but I think "just as awesome as you always are" is pretty much accurate.


----------



## Jef88 (May 31, 2006)

LoL XD

realy productive month i think i posed 6 drawing out of my sketch book alone on nf and i made more than that 

you know i actually never missed a class because of her 

Zappa's music is ummm very very unique
Zappa is to music as FLCL is to anime
or as Dali is to art

To bad ryan adams is <3 =D
i remember your a Mogwai fan to no? cause i love auto rock 

very weird and special but good
and ages befor his time


----------



## Aman (May 31, 2006)

Occie!


----------



## Reznor (May 31, 2006)

> Great to know it's been a productive month ^^ And I've always thought having a crush on a class/coursemate is a plus, it gives you extra (in some ppl's cases, the ONLY XDXDXD) motivation to go to class.


 It's interesting having a crush on your teacher, since you spend hours every week staring at them. @_@


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2006)

Mel, it's been ages.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 1, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> It's interesting having a crush on your teacher, since you spend hours every week staring at them. @_@


talking out of your own experiance?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 1, 2006)

^ W/ Rez, who knows XD I was in an all girls' school for a while, and at one point I realised I needed to get a boyfriend when I was bored out of my mind and started assessing what sort of makeovers the two male teachers in the school needed to become at all attractive ... that was scary.


			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> you know i actually never missed a class because of her


There we go XD


> i remember your a Mogwai fan to no? cause i love auto rock


Yup, favourite band on earth. Seeing them again in August  Have you had an opportunity to see them? Sigur Ros and the like naturally tour Europe a lot, I've always wanted to see them but no joy yet.


			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Mel, it's been ages.


Been a bit scarce, so sorry >_< Hope things are going well for you


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 1, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> There we go XD
> Yup, favourite band on earth. Seeing them again in August  Have you had an opportunity to see them? Sigur Ros and the like naturally tour Europe a lot, I've always wanted to see them but no joy yet.


Hello Mel 


cooool
i intend to miss all the concerts of groups i like (missed Zappa and Great lake swimmers so far)
and i lack friends with the same music tast 
all listen to techno or emo 
gimme rock, jazz or instrumental

nope havent had the chance to see them
i dont even have music from Sigur Ros T_______T


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm certainly glad you decided not to burninate this place, and so are all your friends.  

I had a crush on a High School teacher once, she was... 22-ish (OMG that's how old I am =x), so was still extremely attractive, and she had a vibrant air about her that seemed to energize her class. I was arrogant even then, and she began to dislike me after I unsubtly considered her coursework beneath me  - but I continued to like her despite it.

Unfortunately having a child has apparently left her the worse for wear - I believe I showed Mel this picture once - if you have an image of this teacher as someone alluring and lovely (which she was) you probably shouldn't click here.

(Link to my HS's website's profile of her)


----------



## Dommy (Jun 1, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't know if there's a specific English name for it, and I've forgotten the Mandarin name (was it "zhong"? I'm probably wrong >_> Too lazy to hit up my Chinese word processor to check). My late grandma and mum refer to it by its Hokkien name "chang" ...er wait, come to think of, "zhang"(3rd pinyin) or "zang"(3rd pinyin) would sound more accurate ( ...XD;; ) ... and because of that, I've always referred to those dumplings by their Hokkien name =3



I only know that it's called "Zong Zi" in Chinese. I'm a FuChou so I don't know much about the others. ; But it's funny that even though I'm a FuChou, I don't know how to speak it. >.< I have lost the ability since I went to the primary school. Then now I only speak Chinese at home but my family is totally opposite. XDDD



> Your family must be really close-knit then. Takes much effort to travel esp if you have relatives in West Msia (I heard from my boy's sister when she went to Sarawak recently they treat West Msians like foreigners, have to fill up forms and show passports/ICs and all, she was like geez aren't we the same country?! XD) - my dad's brother's fam is in Kuantan which is on the same peninsula but my siblings and I haven't seen our cousins for yeaaaaaaaaars (long enough to not recognise them if we saw them on the street, we last saw them as primary school kids, and now they're late teens).



I don't think we're close enough. =.= My father has around 10~11 siblings so it's a big deal for me to recognise all of them.  During parties, it's just like the market place - chichachicha everywhere. \O_O/ I'm always alone as most of my cousins are either younger or older(a lot! ;_ than me so we can't seem to get along well. Therefore, I rarely go to family parties nowadays(mum has scolded me for billions of times though! XD) as I know I can't do anything there but just to sit there like a stoney decoration.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mel 
Like my new siggy?
big view here: Link removed


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

​


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

who's that Oro?
looks like she like to play the violine or contrabass


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jef! 

I love your sig. It reminds me of ..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Hi Jef!
> 
> I love your sig. It reminds me of ..
> 
> ...



Damn fuck XD
i thought about S&G when i posted it but i dunno why

XD now i know
LOOOOOOL


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

​
Her name is (Jo-ran), jeffy. She also plays the Cello.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

ow nice
got any music of her?
i supose shes good


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

Why does Mellie need to have all those red bars?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> ow nice
> got any music of her?
> i supose shes good



Yep. Will send some your way tomorrow!


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

coool =D


Mel has red bars cause she has a personal rep ranking


----------



## Blue (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, some of us have tried to set a positive example for the repwhores by disabling our reps or putting them in the negative. I've given up on mine, but Mel's still at it. XD
Actually, I've been tempted to repwhore myself, as I'm awfully close to a million and that sounds attractive for some reason.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

no need for a special rank for you Dani you allready have the highest Rank anyone can have at the mommet
going for the next Ranking soon?
i'm allready over the half to reach a new one


----------



## Dommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Blue-sama sounds a little bit evil there... :S;


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll make sure she becomes the Ne plus ultra by the end of this week.


----------



## Blue (Jun 4, 2006)

"Ne plus ultra" is the highest (normal) ranking. I'll probably reset my rep at that time.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> I'll probably reset my rep at that time.



Don't do that. Instead, be creative and create more ranks.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> "Ne plus ultra" is the highest (normal) ranking. I'll probably reset my rep at that time.


how much is that?
one million?
i supose that is posible in a few more weeks/months


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> how much is that?
> one million?
> i supose that is posible in a few more weeks/months



Here you go jeffy.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

allright thanks 
i forgot abot that one
i thought God was the one to follow 
that seems like a posible goal


----------



## Dommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Here you go jeffy.



Oro, are you always being equipped with that list everywhere? ;


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Oro, are you always being equipped with that list everywhere? ;


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

XD
i think that awnsered your question 


well i'm off to draw some more

bye bye
buenos dias


----------



## Dommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Bye, Jef. 



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

>



You should have posted the kawaii smliey in my siggy.  You don't like it? D:


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Bye, Jef.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have posted the kawaii smliey in my siggy.  You don't like it? D:



Bye, jef! 

@ Deery : I didn't save the piggy that you had in your sig yesterday. He looked so cute!  and delicious!


----------



## vanh (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Dommy (Jun 4, 2006)

*@Oro*

*falls off from chair* D-Delicious!? 

Anyway... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Save them while you still have the chance! 








I'm still wondering if I should put this one up in my sig since it looks a little bit... >.>;


*Spoiler*: __ 








How do you feel about it? ;


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering if I should put this one up in my sig since it looks a little bit... >.>;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll make that one into a NF pokemon. This shall be your pokemon, Deery!


----------



## Blue (Jun 4, 2006)

It looks a little bit like... um...

Durnit, I gave you my innocence already.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

But Occa's piggie > Deery's piggies!


----------



## Dommy (Jun 4, 2006)

* @ Blue-sama* / Occa's the best! 



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I'll make that one into a NF pokemon. This shall be your pokemon, Deery!



NOOOOOOOO!!!  That's impossible!  You're kidding, right? 

-
Actually I think this is cooler... *('_')*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Actually I think this is cooler... *('_')*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What's that? A monkey?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Ugh... Un... ; Sorry but I don't know.
> 
> -
> Please help me to get a name for it then.
> ...



I don't know, Deery. He looks like some ugly chibi gorilla or something like that. 

Here, take those pics to Chauronity (he now changed his name to Oceanrain) and ask him to make a sig out of them for you. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I don't know, Deery. He looks like some ugly chibi gorilla or something like that.



Yuck, you're mean. :S



> Here, take those pics to Chauronity (he now changed his name to Oceanrain) and ask him to make a sig out of them for you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow!  Eh, what's your true intention? Alright, then should I make a request in his thread or is it better for me to PM him?


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 4, 2006)

can i join please..


----------



## Reznor (Jun 4, 2006)

> "Ne plus ultra" is the highest (normal) ranking. I'll probably reset my rep at that time.


 Maybe I shouldn't have repped you then XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

i'm Back 

we have deers like those out back in the garden


----------



## Blue (Jun 4, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> can i join please..


Most certainly. What led you to be an occa fan? 

And I'll keep my rep for a while, I suppose. No use in having a million legitimate rep points and not basking in the glory of e-popularity.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

congrats with the new ranking Dani 

e-popularity is weird
still gives you the fealing your being forgotten


----------



## Blue (Jun 4, 2006)

I feel like a repwhore now. I've gotten 4 reps mentioning that I was waiting for a million.



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> e-popularity is weird
> still gives you the fealing your being forgotten


Haha, ask me about this another time. This isn't the best place to talk about it. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> I feel like a repwhore now. I've gotten 4 reps mentioning that I was waiting for a million.
> 
> 
> Haha, ask me about this another time. This isn't the best place to talk about it. XD


 
mine doesnt count it was a congratsualtions

Yea your right

Shuts up


----------



## Reznor (Jun 4, 2006)

> I feel like a repwhore now. I've gotten 4 reps mentioning that I was waiting for a million.


 I can adjust the comment I gave then.

Would that make you feel better?


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 4, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri  said:
			
		

> Most certainly. What led you to be an occa fan?


well me an occa go way back jk lol...she's a nice person and a nice member and she would always upload's bigger avy space for me she rocks...and she's done so much for me i thought i could at least join an fc dedicated to her..


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I can adjust the comment I gave then.
> 
> Would that make you feel better?


You can do that too? I had no idea.... XD


----------



## CABLE (Jun 8, 2006)

Y'know what's odd?
When people have these obsessions with certain members on this board despite the fact that they were for the most part, inactive months before said members even joined.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2006)

Funny you should say that in this thread. Certainly nothing like that is going on here.


----------



## Blue (Jun 8, 2006)

I would think that the majority of new occa fans have had occasion to find out just how wonderful and fun she is, in the Byakuya fanclub or elsewhere.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 8, 2006)

she brings Joy along with her  posts

never talked with her and felt bad 
she seems to cheer me up with everything she does


----------



## Dommy (Jun 8, 2006)

I was terribly interested in Occa when I found out her location.  It's great and precious to know someone from the same land. ^___^


----------



## Yondy (Jun 8, 2006)

Whoa, amazing sig Deery! 

Can I join? 

I even have my own nick-name for her.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> I was terribly interested in Occa when I found out her location.  It's great and precious to know someone from the _same land_.



You two are separated by the South China sea.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 9, 2006)

> Y'know what's odd?
> When people have these obsessions with certain members on this board despite the fact that they were for the most part, inactive months before said members even joined.


 It means the certain members are just that awesome.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome enough to trascend time and space, and alternate universes. You could call it the _Infinite Member Crisis_.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> It means the certain members are just that awesome.


Either that, or KnK is back with her indoctrination.


----------



## Blue (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> Whoa, amazing sig Deery!
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> I even have my own nick-name for her.


Yes!
What is this nickname? 


> Either that, or KnK is back with her indoctrination.


If the people cannot bring themselves to occa, she must be brought to them.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

> Yes!
> What is this nickname?



Thanks! ^^

I call her -

Long Name. XD

Apparently she think my enthusiam is interesting! 

The proof -

Sai: Kakashi's Apprentice

=3



Oh, sorry for the name changing before, someone told me the wrong translation.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 11, 2006)

> If the people cannot bring themselves to occa, she must be brought to them.


Mail-order asain brides?!?!?!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Mail-order asain brides?!?!?!


....=O

-orders an Occa-


----------



## Dommy (Jun 12, 2006)

Yasha said:
			
		

> You two are separated by the South China sea.



To be honest, you _truly_ hurt me sometimes.  With your words and that emotionless Mr.Oh... :|


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 12, 2006)

^ XDDDD 

Love your av + sig Deery, it's so cute and suits you. Which series is she from?


			
				Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> -orders an Occa-


Plastic surgery costs not included in list price.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> To be honest, you _truly_ hurt me sometimes.  With your words and that emotionless Mr.Oh... :|



Had I _falsely_ hurt someone before? 

Occa don't, don't click my sig. XD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 12, 2006)

^ ...which just screams "click it!" XD 

That was worth putting off dinner for, but now I really must go. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2006)

Have a wonderful dinner then.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Plastic surgery costs not included in list price.


I know your Asian genes predict a bad future and all, but I do not know of anything needing surgery on you at this moment in time. =O


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 12, 2006)

Why is occa super red? Has the fad resurfaced again?


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mel  


Hello WIll 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

Serves me right for just waking up to *Australia* vs *Japan*, rather than wake up a few hours early......

Then again, I know Mel will return. For how long? God only knows.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Mario
saw the Porto match yesterday
they can do much better for all i know


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL......

Though I can't wait for the US/Czech Rep. game.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 12, 2006)

i was hoping for a more ironic match
like US - Iraq or Iran
XDD

but to due of exaams i'll prolly miss most of those
(like i would actually watch one other wise XD)


----------



## Reznor (Jun 12, 2006)

> Plastic surgery costs not included in list price.


 Then we'll have to inspect the merchandice first....


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rez like your new Name color


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 12, 2006)

It's grey, maybe Rez has hit his senior years now.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i was hoping for a more ironic match
> like US - Iraq or Iran
> XDD


That already happened in 1998, Jeffie.

And what's with Reznor's cream/grey colored font? Then again, his join date seems to be a hint of his real age.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 12, 2006)

_Reznor_'s Old.


*Burn*


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Realy?
cool but it would be more intense now XD

and if i'm not mistaking he was allready 45 when he first joined NF in 1970 XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2006)

So Reznor is like the forum's grampa?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

More like the great-grandpa, cause he can still punish us young whippersnappers xD


----------



## Dommy (Jun 13, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ XDDDD
> 
> Love your av + sig Deery, it's so cute and suits you. Which series is she from?
> Plastic surgery costs not included in list price.



Sorry that I'm not sure about it. .__. However, I got the stock from *here*. <3 There are lots of awesome manga/anime albums in the site. Take a look at them when you're free, Occa.  

Thanks by the way. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 13, 2006)

Deery, what's with the red bar?


----------



## Dommy (Jun 13, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Deery, what's with the red bar?



It's for the sake of my studies...  Well, this is hard to explain so just take it as a joke, ok? XDDDD


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 13, 2006)

Righty ho. Joke response initiated.

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> It's for the sake of my studies...



Good luck in the upcoming exams, deer. ;D


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2006)

Or it's because people just don't like you.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm going to watch that anime., of course, but what say you?


----------



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2006)

^^: Someone needs to make her into a real girl a la Picocchio


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 17, 2006)

which one rez?

i'll get my self a magic fairy to do the job


----------



## Blue (Jun 17, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> ! Jingles has just informed me that I should watch that anime. I'm going to, of course, but what say you?


Not too far into it, but so far, it's God. Watch Blood+ first tho, or you fail. D:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 17, 2006)

Then I fail D=

I'm only through episode eleven >_<


----------



## Blue (Jun 17, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Then I also fail D=
> 
> I'm only through episode eleven >_<


Get to twenty-five and see if you don't finish the rest in that same waking period. Blood+ ep 32 ranks among my 5 favorite anime episodes ever.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 17, 2006)

But I also have Witch Hunter Robin and Black Lagoon in queue. Oh, decisions.

Though, since I'm already in the middle of Blood+, I suppose it takes precedence. What episode is it on now?

Top 5, eh? I haven't actually ever considered what my favorite 5 single episodes would be. A couplefma episodes and a trigun episode immediately come to mind. Champloo would have one if mugen and jin had actually died like they should have. Heh. I dunno.


----------



## Blue (Jun 17, 2006)

Ew, Witch Hunter Robin? _Forget that._ So not worth the 12 hours of your life you will spend creating a small marine wildlife habitat in your lap as you drool prolifically over the sheer inconsequential vacuity of it all.

Blood+ is on 33 subbed, I believe, perhaps 35 raw. As for my favorite eps, I think that's a convention I thought of after seeing B+ 32. It would probably involve, besides 32,  several Cowboy Bebop eps and the Eva episode "Dance like you want to Win."


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 17, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> Ew, Witch Hunter Robin? _Forget that._ So not worth the 12 hours of your life you will spend creating a small marine wildlife habitat in your lap as you drool prolifically over the sheer inconsequential vacuity of it all.
> 
> Blood+ is on 33 subbed, I believe, perhaps 35 raw. As for my favorite eps, I think that's a convention I thought of after seeing B+ 32. It would probably involve, besides 32,  several Cowboy Bebop eps and the Eva episode "Dance like you want to Win."



I am otherwise informed that it is only the last few episodes that do injustice to the entirety of the show. I shall take up issue with its supporter regarding its inconsequential vacuity, as I've not the time nor the impatience to care for what life forms might spawn from this marine habitat you tell me will be forming atop my sitting legs.

In any case...33 is not many, I shall search them out now.

I knew it was a spur of the moment convention - Hell, I even almost called you on it and stuck out my tongue


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

I lose at life then, cause I've yet to check out _Blood+_'

I gotta get hooked on that.... *feels trendwhorish*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 17, 2006)

On a side note, I am finishing watching Smallville Season 5 before I start in on catching up to Blood+. The season is over, so it has a point of closure. And it has Lex


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually like Mike Rosenbaum as Lex Luthor... though I've got to see how will Kevin Spacey portray the character in the movie.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 17, 2006)

Well. Considering the fact that I hate Clark Kent in 98% of his various existances, and the fact that he is portrayed by some mousy no-name boy prick, whereas I have always been a huge fan of Lex _and_ a fan of Kevin Spacey...I don't see how it can go wrong. 

I do, actually, and it will, but I assume the gross score throughout the entirety of the film will be lex 113 superman 1, and the victory will default to the asshole in tights on some "last shot wins" childhood playground showdown where lex is unfortunately befallen with an even more unfortunate timing.

Still, I don't know that he will be able to outdo rosenbaum as luthor, kevin spacey or not, rosenbaum has carried the entire smallville series, both cast and crew, on his character's back since the outset, imo.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

What you said about Rosenbaum being the backbone for "Smallville" is true.
Although there's always the need for a villain in any series, let alone based off of a comix superhero, Rosenbaum's Luthor has been the catalyst for a great series.

*USA 1 - Italia 1; halftime*


----------



## Blue (Jun 25, 2006)

This place is depressing now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2006)

Dystopianday said:
			
		

> Get to twenty-five and see if you don't finish the rest in that same waking period. Blood+ ep 32 ranks among my 5 favorite anime episodes ever.


Ahh delicious pedophilia.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 26, 2006)

> This place is depressing now.


 *decorates*


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Rez 

i just miss Mel 

lets have an e-party here   e stands for erotic XD
that will bring her back


----------



## jkingler (Jun 28, 2006)

Occaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~! 



http://youtube.com/watch?v=zoH433IAyk8&mode=related&search=cosplay%20funny









Come back or you'll have to contend with !


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 28, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Hey Rez
> 
> i just miss Mel
> 
> ...


If that doesn't bring Melly back, I don't know what will.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 28, 2006)

Seriously. A Clockwork Orange + Byakuya = Occtastic.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 28, 2006)

Or some Van Nistelrooy + soccer (football) can do for her as well. XD


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2006)

喂...番來囉...番來囉... XD

Occa you know Cantonese right? ^^;;


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Occa needs to wear miniskirts more often.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 29, 2006)

*tries to summon occa*
Kuchiyose no jutsu!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 29, 2006)

*appears*  (I only have enough chakra for a few more minutes tho ;__; )


			
				Maggoty Dave said:
			
		

> Occa needs to wear miniskirts more often.


I wear them often enough  


			
				Yasha said:
			
		

> 喂...番來囉...番來囉... XD
> 
> Occa you know Cantonese right? ^^;;


Yup, but I don't read it well though, because all my Cantonese I learned from watching drama serials XD In any case ... _ngo fan lei zhuo_! 


			
				Mario said:
			
		

> Or some Van Nistelrooy + soccer (football) can do for her as well. XD


Not really re: Ruud anymore, considering Van Basten decided to bench him and their early exit from the WC. This WC is rather depressing so far T__T


			
				Joe said:
			
		

> [Cracktastic art links]


I've seen some of puppetdemon's stuff, but the Mafia and Bleachedback Mountain (...XD) ones are new to me and especially awesome XD Thanks for linkage, and in return, some randomness:


L. Panda. Chocolate. Cute. Kyaaaaaa XD By  - check out her gallery, she's extremely talented.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 29, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *tries to summon occa*
> Kuchiyose no jutsu!


Dude. That shit works.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 30, 2006)

9Tail-Hokageday said:
			
		

> Dude. That shit works.


Actually, I was trying to summon her into real life, not into the thread. It will have to do though XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 30, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *appears*  (I only have enough chakra for a few more minutes tho ;__; )
> Not really re: Ruud anymore, considering Van Basten decided to bench him and their early exit from the WC. This WC is rather depressing so far T__T


OMG, it worked.

All said, yep. Bad referreing and a small fight with mah girl (she's Argentine) cause Argentina lost to Germany (and she's still crying) while I celebrated their elimination.

Damn, Rez, do the Kuchiyose again!!

In the meantime... Can't touch this, Naruto Style!!


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2006)

occa said:
			
		

> This WC is rather depressing so far T__T



So true. Oh my Brazil.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 2, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Actually, I was trying to summon her into real life, not into the thread. It will have to do though XD



You need to draw more of your own blood. Don't stop until you've flooded your room up to your ankles.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 2, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You need to draw more of your own blood. Don't stop until you've flooded your room up to your ankles.


Shades of Saint Seiya on the Phoenix Ikki vs Virgo Shaka fight. 


			
				Yasha said:
			
		

> So true. Oh my Brazil.


I guess the Americans aren't the only one the French have managed to piss off all this time. 
... then again, no Brazil, I'm sayd T_________T


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2006)

> You need to draw more of your own blood. Don't stop until you've flooded your room up to your ankles.


 This had BETTER work.....


----------



## jkingler (Jul 3, 2006)

If you need more blood, I can get you some. 

*cuts Cham*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 3, 2006)

What the hell?  Why'd you bring me he....



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> *cuts Cham*


eek blood...my blood


----------



## jkingler (Jul 4, 2006)

What? Are you trying to say that Occa isn't worth it, Cham?!?! 

*cuts Cham more, then sprinkles salt over the wounds...to disinfect *


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 4, 2006)

*sighs*
Fine, I'll do it... I'll max out my chakra though.

*CHOU KUCHIYOSE NO JUTSU!!*

*passes out*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy shit! I was bored out of my mind for the majority of the game, but those last 2 minutes of the game were electric! Mama mia, Italia, you know how to put on a show...damn drama queens.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn right, they can dive all they want and make like the Chinese Government and get away with shit, except today.

I betcha that Axass is dancing like a maniac somewheres. 

As for the Italians being such actors, after the Australia game, here's what happened....


----------



## Blue (Jul 10, 2006)

A handcrafted malaysian sarong that Mel sent me ages ago, finally hung up in my bedroom:


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2006)

What did you send her in return?


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2006)

A hot american dicking?


----------



## Blue (Jul 10, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> What did you send her in return?


A copy of Civilization II, some Naruto tees, reeses' pieces... other stuff. I forget.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 10, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> A hot american dicking?


You and your wild imagination, Hans.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> A copy of Civilization II, some Naruto tees, reeses' pieces... other stuff. I forget.


Worn undergarnaments and naughty pictures?


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Worn undergarnaments and naughty pictures?


A Naruto calendar?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2006)

That works too, I guess.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 11, 2006)

^ Definitely working, Naruto calendar evilly reminding me of my exams which start today  And Dan's monster cam seriously makes everything look 46.8% better than they really do :S (Never got the Reese's pieces btw, some customs wanker enjoyed some American obesitiana whenever that arrived in Sepang ... and another one of his wanker colleagues is enjoying a bunch of Naruto plushies + Mizuho fig =/)


...  (Poor Zizu - I wonder what that skunktwat said.) The Italians were deserving winners though. Not much balm as far as my prefs were concerned ... I didn't like any of the teams that made the semis, but that's what you get for favouring underdogs. Ah well XD


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2006)

Acting aside, I really do like the Italian team, so I was pretty happy with the outcome. I would have preferred to see Brazil in the final, since I never got to watch any of their games, but oh well. 

Also, more Zidane gifs, courtesy of Vegitto-kun's sig:



Link removed



The backflippy one is definitely my fave of the bunch. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2006)

France played better than Italy, IMO.

And I fucking hate both countries.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 11, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> France played better than Italy, IMO.
> 
> And I fucking hate both countries.


I thought you hated Belgium and Germany more, Dave. 


			
				Mel said:
			
		

> ...  (Poor Zizu - I wonder what that skunktwat said.) The Italians were deserving winners though. Not much balm as far as my prefs were concerned ... I didn't like any of the teams that made the semis, but that's what you get for favouring underdogs. Ah well XD


I take it you liked my avy then. XD
It's a shame none of my favorites, aside Germany and Italia made it to the semis.... I guess Brazil and Chile can wait 4 more years then

@ Kingler (and Melly too).... check this out.... Zidane's FC


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 11, 2006)

That headbutt is seriously overrated.

Forehead to chest? The guy either divac-flopped or fell because he didn't know why the fuck some grown man was trying to get at his milk sacks.

It gets lamer every time I see it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 11, 2006)

All kidding aside, Materazzi did in fact tell reporters that he insulted Zidane, but never did he called him a "terrorist".


----------



## furious styles (Jul 11, 2006)

Judge?I?? said:
			
		

> That headbutt is seriously overrated.
> 
> Forehead to chest? The guy either divac-flopped or fell because he didn't know why the fuck some grown man was trying to get at his milk sacks.
> 
> It gets lamer every time I see it.



Ask cable to break down it's lameness. He proposed a fairly convincing argument to me. Then broke down the sport in general.


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Never got the Reese's pieces btw, some customs wanker enjoyed some American obesitiana whenever that arrived in Sepang ... and another one of his wanker colleagues is enjoying a bunch of Naruto plushies + Mizuho fig =/)


This saddens me greatly. If you actually manage to recieve the next package I send you, don't open it. It's a bomb. :amazed 

...And your sig reminds me that you said you'd take me to a concert somewhere some time. If the offer's still open, this sounds fun, as the cloest I've ever gotten to an actual concert is my ex inviting me to a Thrice concert, which I passed on.

And this is your last call for the Olympics. PLEASE join me, it would make me so happy. I don't want to have to go with my brother.  
*Doesn't expect a happy answer*


> Ask cable to break down it's lameness. He proposed a fairly convincing argument to me. Then broke down the sport in general.


I heard him lecture on it, and while I don't consider football a terribly "pussy" sport, I have to agree - Zizou is just another case of an athelete with a shrivelled penis and too much aggression.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't even care about that at all. I mean the actual, physical headbutt blew ass. I've done my share of headbutting, and been headbutted a number of times as well, but I can't bring myself to believe that sticking your forehead into a man's chest is even worthy of the title. It's certainly not noteworthy. Trust me, headbutts can be fucking brutal if done well. That, however, was just...silly.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 11, 2006)

indeed the headbutt is over rated
a pair of stuts in the face now that would have been cool
but hey its one way to finish your soccerplaying time XD

Hello Mel 
long time no seen


----------



## Reznor (Jul 11, 2006)

[QUOTE(Never got the Reese's pieces btw, some customs wanker enjoyed some American obesitiana whenever that arrived in Sepang ... and another one of his wanker colleagues is enjoying a bunch of Naruto plushies + *Mizuho *fig =/) [/QUOTE] Finding out every other Otaku is a Mizuhotard ruined her for me ;__;


----------



## Reznor (Jul 12, 2006)

^ What is that?


----------



## furious styles (Jul 12, 2006)

It's the tape dispenser on the corner of her bed, magnified several times.


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, behold my ghettoness. I didn't want to drill holes in my (rented) wall, so I taped the pegs up. It didn't work, I ended up gluing them.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 12, 2006)

Your new name sort of makes want to fucking kill you, seto. Congratulations.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I think that is what he was going for. I think he succeeded.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 12, 2006)

At least he was kind enough to use a dash.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 13, 2006)

Now, your new avy [and the name, no longer made of death and mad] sort of makes me love you, seto. Congratulations.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 15, 2006)

^ Your Honey av + sig kinda makes me love _you_, Mike.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mel 
so nice to see you again
how are you doing?

i miss talking to you on msn


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 15, 2006)

You ain't the only one, Jeffie.


----------



## chubby (Jul 16, 2006)

hhhmmmm...look at some of the dirt i just dug up on blue

If somebody else did the Rasengan, would it be different color?

looks like someone was wrong...and dont ask how i found this, its complicated and involves reznor's FC


----------



## Reznor (Jul 16, 2006)

> hhhmmmm...look at some of the dirt i just dug up on blue
> 
> If somebody else did the Rasengan, would it be different color?
> 
> looks like someone was wrong...and dont ask how i found this, its complicated and involves reznor's FC


 That's hardly "dirt" XD


----------



## chubby (Jul 16, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That's hardly "dirt" XD


oh yea...well...ur a mod...so, TAKE THAT!!! *hehe he'll never recover from that blow*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't even know what to say to you sometimes, Chubbs. 

@Occa loving Ouran: why are you so occsome? 

It's not fair, your being all cool and lovable and then never being here! 

/misses le ox


----------



## chubby (Jul 16, 2006)

no need to say anything, just stare in awe as i display my infinite wisdom


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> ^ Your Honey av + sig kinda makes me love _you_, Mike.



I _knew_ this super cute little fucker would pay off!

Win.

Cutest thing I've ever seen, ever, was when he jumped on mori's leg and shimmied up his side, put a lei around his neck, and [huge] teddy-bear hugged him. I almost died.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 16, 2006)

kingler said:
			
		

> @Occa loving Ouran: why are you so occsome?
> 
> It's not fair, your being all cool and lovable and then never being here!
> 
> /misses le ox


Blame college, kingler.
She ain't here cause of it..... and I bet she's one of the cool people in school.
;______;


			
				Ito (Mike) said:
			
		

> I knew this super cute little fucker would pay off!
> 
> Win.
> 
> Cutest thing I've ever seen, ever, was when he jumped on mori's leg and shimmied up his side, put a lei around his neck, and [huge] teddy-bear hugged him. I almost died.


Whoa... _THAT_ cute?
All I got is Zidane's headbutt..... full of Satan and lose.

*still awaits for the ESPYs to begin*


----------



## chubby (Jul 16, 2006)

zidane headbutt is full of hilarious and win


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2006)

Meh, it got trended to death. It's still amusing, but it's lost its shock value. :\


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 17, 2006)

/posting just to see next page 

[Doremi-BINBOU].Binbou.Shimai.Monogatari.01.[E3729A80].avi (link so that post won't be completely useless)


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice link.  

*Blood+ 35 is a go!*


----------



## chubby (Jul 17, 2006)

hmmm...blood +...i havent read it, but i've heard so much about it that i think i will


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2006)

shinsen went on  blood+ craze and forsook my dear black lagoon and ergo proxy 

It's nice and all, they're out with 38 at this point, but I'm not caught up there, so it doesn't help me at all >_<


----------



## Reznor (Jul 17, 2006)

I might need to give into this blood+ craze....


----------



## chubby (Jul 17, 2006)

oh, so that's how it is rez, u just fall in line with the rest of society huh? cant blaze ur own path through life? have you no indepence man  !!!

now, if you'll excuse me, im gonna go read blood +


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't need to. Might want to, though. It's not great, but I like it. 

@chubbs: you mean watch, right?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2006)

There's a Blood+ manga now?... I know there is a Blood manga, but the Blood+ manga is news to me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 17, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I might need to give into this blood+ craze....


You think _you're_ tempted?? I wanna check it out too. >_<


----------



## chubby (Jul 26, 2006)

how long has it been since someone has posted in this FC? six years, maybe seven? i must break the drought!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

This place needs occa-appreciated man juice injected into it. Where's Naru when you need him?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 27, 2006)

^ Excellent sig icon Kage 

Sorry guys, I'm a terrible host I tell ya XD So, instead of you guys asking me questions/wandering in to wonder about me etc., I'll ask you guys stuff instead! How novel!


*Spoiler*: _If you feel inclined, fill this out, I'll read all of it!_ 




Favourite and/or preferred (you can list more than one, chances are you'll end up doing that anyway XD):

Album (music):
Book:
Cereal:
Dessert:
Experience:
Film:
Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:
Holiday (Christmas etc.):
Ice cream:
Job:
Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol):
Language:
Manga:
Name (people/character names):
Overseas destination:
Place:
Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:
Restaurant:
Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.):
Telly program:
Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ):
Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine):
Weather:
X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple):
Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.):
Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.):


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2006)

Album: Bob Marley's _Exodus_
Book: _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams or _Matilda_ by Roald Dahl
Cereal: LUCKY CHARMS <3
Dessert: Tiramisu
Experience: Winning state geography bee (I so nerdy T__T)
Film: Kill Bill, part I
Guilty pleasure: Reese's Pieces/Beach Volleyball lol
Holiday (Christmas etc.): No etc needed!
Ice cream: Vanilla with cinnamon
Job: Writer/Artist
Kink: Peircings! And Panties. And Dress shirts. And... er, that's enough.
Language: English. :x
Manga: Rurouni Kenshin
Name: Aurora/Michelle/Vanessa/Ryan/James/insert-aristrocratic-sounding-ish-here.
Overseas destination: Hawaii.
Place: The roof of my old house, that only I could get onto without a 20-foot ladder.
Question to be asked: Who are you?
Restaurant: 
Scent: The Rain - relaxes me
Telly program: None :x DL everything. 
Undies: Paint looks fetching on anyone.
Voice actor: Steven Blum
Weather: Rainy Days ~~
X-rated thing: Homemade movies where one partner clearly notes that this WILL NOT end up on the internet!
Yellow-related thing: The Sun 
Zanpakutou: Byakuya's, also Rukia's (Sodeno Shirayuki is a pretty name) and Kenpachi's (It does nothing and still owns! Win.)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 27, 2006)

Album:Varies
Bookant remember
Cereal:Lucky Charms
Dessert:Hershey's sundae pie
Experience:500 only 30 more and I'll level up
Filmont have one
Gundam:Turn A
Holidayhristmas
Ice Cream:Vanilla with sprinkles
Job:None at the moment ><
Kink:Varies from time to time
Language: English
Manga:Berserk
Overseas destination:England, Spain, Japan
Quantum Physics principle:Entropy
Restaraunt:Max & Erma's
Scent: Spring wind I guess
Telly Programolbert Report
Undieslain boxers
Voice actor: Yumiko Kobayashi
Weather:Rain
X-rated things:Foot fetish
Yellow:Bananananananananananana
Zanpakatou: Byakuya's


----------



## chubby (Jul 27, 2006)

*Album (music):* i listen to everything from indie, to rap, to rock, to techno, and beyond
*Book:* _And Then There Were None_
*Cereal:* it varies
*Dessert:* depends on what i just ate
*Experience:* ?
*Film:* Shawshank Redemption
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:* dunno...
*Holiday (Christmas etc.):* Christmas
*Ice cream:* i'm sick of it, i've been around it since birth because my dad owns an ice cream store
*Job:* i work at the abovementioned ice cream store
*Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol):* got none
*Language:* Italian and English
*Manga:* Rurouni Kenshin, Bleach, and Naruto
*Name (people/character names):* Ladainian Tomlinson
*Overseas destination:* never been overseas, but i would go to New Zealand
*Place:* i dunno, anything tropical i guess
*Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:* huh?
*Restaurant:* im not sure...anything Italian i guess
*Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.):* dont know, i dont pay much attention to smells
*Telly program:* Whose Line is it Anyways, Its Always Sunny in Philaldelphia, or Aqua Teen Hunger Force
*Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ):* my pair with a giant smiley face in the front
*Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine):* Daffy Duck
*Weather:* snowy days, when you can chill by the fireplace and read a book
*X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple):* porn will do
*Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.):* yellow Lamborghini
*Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.):* Ichigo's, everyone else's ban-kai is too elaborate, i like Ichigos because he keeps it simple

speaking of lamborghini's, check out this concept model:


----------



## chubby (Jul 27, 2006)

Naru, u like Of Mice and Men too!!!  thats an awesome book
*Spoiler*: __ 



i almost cried when george had to kill lennie though...so sad


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2006)

I know... I cried when I saw the movie adaptation. ;__;
Gary Sinise has been one of my favorite actors since that movie.


----------



## chubby (Jul 27, 2006)

yea, the movie was awesome...i feel like watching it right now


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2006)

Kunstgjødsel said:
			
		

> This place needs occa-appreciated man juice injected into it. Where's Naru when you need him?


You rang, Yoshi?? And what planet is this _*ø*_ letter from?? Uranus? 

As for Melly's questions...

*Album (music):* Anything from Rolling Stones, Queen, Nirvana, Public Enemy, Bryan Adams, Los Prisioneros, Madonna... *I so old skool*
*Book:* _Of Mice and Men_, by John Steinbeck; _A Streetcar Named Desire_, by Tennessee Williams.
*Cereal:* Count Chocula & Cocoa Puffs..... <33333
*Dessert:* Lemon pie.
*Experience:* Former All-Conference in (American) Football at my High School.
*Film:* Anything _directed_ by Quentin Tarantino and Martin Scorsese, _The Longest Yard_ (original and remake).
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:* GX-9901-DX Gundam Double X, GF13-017NJII God Gundam, GF13-017NJ Shining Gundam, RX-78 Gundam, XXXG-00W0 Wing Gundam Zero, XXXG-01D2 Gundam Deathscythe Hell, MSZ-006 Zeta Gundam, RX-93 ν Gundam,  Snickers... hungry? XD
*Holiday:* 4th of July, September 18th (Chile's Independence Day [drinkage galore <3])
*Ice cream:* Chocolate Frozen Yogurt!
*Job:* Supermarket (and I make lotsa $_$)
*Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol):* Piercing in my left ear, boxers. 
*Language:* (In order of usage) Spanish, English, Japanese, German (Das is gut)
*Manga:* Naruto, Bleach, Dragon Ball, Yu Yu Hakusho, Hagane No Renkinjutsushi
*Name:* Derek Jeter/Marcelo Salas/Ivan Zamorano/Babe Ruth/Eli Manning....anything sports-related. =P
*Overseas destination:* Netherlands, Spain, Japan, Australia, England.
*Place:* Top of the Statue of Liberty before closure due to lack of security (Damn you, Giuliani and Bloomberg), my old house in Chile before moving to the States. ;__;
*Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:* Mathematical structure of quantum mechanics, Quantum mechanics. "Who in the green/blue/yellow hell are you?", "Capisce?"
*Restaurant:* , and , both in Chinatown, New York City. 
*Scent:* ...of a woman? Boom!![/Pacino]...j/k; anything spring-related that won't make my allergies act up. XD
*Telly program:* Family Guy, Futurama, Simpsons, anything on ESPN and HBO.
*Undies:* Boxers (semi-commando FTW)
*Voice actor:* Ryuusei Nakao, Norio Wakamoto, Megumi Hayashibara, Frank Welker, Steven Jay Blum, and the father of VAs: _Mel Blanc_
*Weather:* Rainy weather when it's NOT Summer, sunny and cloudless & warm, cold to chilly temperatures, and light snow in NY. <3
*X-rated thing:* Lesbianism, yuri, other stuff. =P
*Yellow-related thing:* *Jerseys of Brazil, Australia, Sweden, & the Los Angeles Lakers.*   
*Zanpakutou:* Renji's, Byakuya's, and Ichigo's.


			
				chubby said:
			
		

> yea, the movie was awesome...i feel like watching it right now


Me too, if it was on HBO though....


----------



## chubby (Jul 27, 2006)

even if i could watch right now though, i wouldnt anyway (even though i want to) since tommorow im goin to patriots training camp and then from there on out it'll be a training camp road trip to the eagle's place, the bill's place, and so on


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 27, 2006)

Patriots.... *bleah*.... *New England* and *Miami* are full of phail and AIDS.


----------



## chubby (Jul 27, 2006)

ur just jealous...


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 28, 2006)

*Album (music):* currently overplaying - Crystal Planet (Joe Satriani)/Scenes from A Memory (Dream Theater)/Blackwater Park (Opeth)/Only (Tommy Emmanuel)/Liquid Tension Experiment 2
*Book:* The Count of Monte Cristo/A Song of Ice and Fire (a series)
*Cereal:* So long since I ate any...er, Cinnamon Toast Crunch, perhaps?
*Dessert:* Fruits of any kind - ripe, sweet, juicy, delicious
*Experience: *Playing on stage for the first time. Utter fail XD
*Film:* Fight Club, probably (not really into movies)
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:* I don't really know. :S
*Holiday (Christmas etc.):* Christmas
*Ice cream: *Vanilla with oreos (other toppings/add-ons/whatnot acceptable)
*Job:* Math tutor DX
*Kink* (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol): nothing really (does the semi-faint outline of a shoulder blade under a baby tee count? >.>)
*Language:* English/Tagalog
*Manga:* Berserk/Rurouni Kenshin
*Name (people/character names): *stuff out of mythology and books, i.e. Persephone/Cosette/Fenrir/etc, anything euphonious to me*
Overseas destination:* various European countries/Japan
*Place:* Where me and my friends used to hang out all the time
*Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:* You?!? 
*Restaurant:* anything Japanese or Italian; Also! Street vendors that sell a wide range of snacks, from satay-like stuff to the more interesting parts of animal anatomy. All served on a stick with the dip of your choice. Delicious snacks are delicious. 
*Scent:* (perfumes, or the rain, etc.): newly opened CD/cinnamon/pancakes/melting butter >_<
*Telly program:* I don't have a telly
*Undies:* (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ): boxers or butt-naked
*Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine):* Tanaka Atsuko/Sugita Tomokazu
*Weather:* Sunny with a nice breeze, somewhere between 65 and 75 F
*X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple):* Yuri. There are some things that only two women can do to each other. >.>
*Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.): *Ergh...bananas since I can't think of anything else
*Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.):* Senbonzakura (curse Kubo for not showing the others so far)


----------



## Reznor (Jul 28, 2006)

*
Album (music): *Umm.... a soundtrack from something.... I like instrumentals. And Weird Al.
* Book: *Hitch Hiker's
* Cereal: *Apple Jacks, Cap'n Crunch. Have never gotten to have Trix. Something always foils my plan ;__; (seriously)
* Dessert: *Key Lime Pie, Napolean french thingys,
* Experience: *Anything that causes my adrenaline to kick in because I think I'm about to die XD
* Film: *Angel's with Dirty Faces
*Gundam haha kidding: *In Gundam Wing, I liked the kid that piloted Sand Rock; helped a friend make an Anti-Wu Fei site that was a hit.
*Guilty pleasure: *Getting proved right about a disagreement that a friend and I had a year ago.
* Holiday (Christmas etc.): *Xmas
* Ice cream: *Cookie Dough, Rainbow, Vanilla
* Job: *I'd like to be paid to try to infiltrate things and find security flaws.
* Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol): *Like, fetishes? Belly buttons and teachers.
*Language: *English
* Manga: *Naru-toe
* Name (people/character names): *The Diplomancer
* Overseas destination: * 
* Place: *
*Quantum physics principle:*  Why did the Heisburg operator live in the city?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 They don't commute!



*Question to be asked: *Who wants to know?
* Restaurant: *Mongolian BBQ, Rally's, Taco Ninja
* Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.): D*unno
* Telly program: *Most things on comedy central.
* Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ): *Boxers 4 me! Shiny underwear is hot on teh girls 
*Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine): *Dub Gai
* Weather: *Meteor shower that contains Aliens, that only I can stop.
* X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple): *Surprise sex
* Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.): *Occa 
* Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.): *The one with the spikes.


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> * Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.): *Occa


Reznor is amassing an impressive amount of win this week! :amazed


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Album (music): *Joe's garage (frank zappa)
*Book:* bram stokers dracula
*Cereal:* fruit loops
*Dessert:* tiramisu
*Experience:* comming out with the highest result in the Photoshop class
*Film:* edward scissorhands
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:* NF 
*Holiday (Christmas etc.):* is i get the day of its cool
*Ice cream:* vanilla
*Job:* artist, student
*Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol):* girls with pencils
*Language:* Dutch, English and french
*Manga:* Kenshin, Akira, Naruto, One piece 
*Name (people/character names):* Marlies or Sara(h) (most female names will do)
*Overseas destination:* Usa or Japan
*Place:* Home
Quantum physics principle *Question to be asked:* wanna go out with me?
*Restaurant:* the one my family owns
*Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.):* smell after a thunderstorm
*Telly program:* Monty pythons flying circus
*Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ):* Boxers
*Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine):*  i dunno
*Weather:* stormy
*X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple):* i dunno
*Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.):* smilies 
*Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.):* anything huge

Thanks for this Mel


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

*Album (music):* Solomon's Splendor by Trace Bundy
*Book:* Lord of the Flies by William Golding
*Cereal:* Ricicles (are twice as Niceicles!)
*Dessert:* Aunt May (family name for steamed syrup sponge)
*Experience:* My dreams where I save the world
*Film:* Schindler's List (only film to EVER make me cry)
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure*: City of Heroes MMORPG
*Holiday (Christmas etc.):* Christmas
*Ice cream:* Rum with nuts
*Job:* Student
*Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol):* Emo or goth girls
*Language: *English (aspiring to learn Norwegian)
*Manga:* Naruto, Bleach, Air Gear, One Piece, Beck, Mai-Hime, Berserk, Shaman King
*Name (people/character names):* Anything Roman or Classical
*Overseas destination:* Norway or Canada
*Place:* Home until September
*Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:* Why are you so immature?
*Restaurant:* Bella Italia
*Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.):* Cinnamon, fresh rain, strawberry
*Telly program:* *SCRUBS SCRUBS 1000X SCRUBS! (Season 4 out on dvd 18th september ZOMG! )*
*Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ):* boxers on myself 
*Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine):* My own internal monologue
*Weather:* Freshly fallen snow in a park
*X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple):* Regular porn is fine
*Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.):* This t-shirt 
*Spoiler*: __ 




That's not me, just some model



*Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.):* Byakuya all the way


----------



## Yasha (Jul 28, 2006)

*Album (music):* _Desert Rose_, by Sting (listen to it if you've a chance)
*Book:* _And Then There Were None_, by Agatha Christie (basically a story about killing, killing and killing  )
*Cereal:* Not my stuff 
*Dessert:* Kid...ding
*Experience:* All my precious first time experiences 
*Film:* LotR (do I've to say why?)
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:* Skipping lectures to get some more sleep
*Holiday (Christmas etc.):* Chinese New Year (mainly because of the ang pau  )
*Ice cream:* Lemon flavour
*Job:* Theoretical Physicist (though I will most probably end up as an engineer D: )
*Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol):* Tongue's piercing, nose's piercing, anything, I don't mind trying them on other's body
*Language:* Mandarin/Japanese
*Manga:* Slam Dunk
*Name (people/character names):* eternalutopia
*Overseas destination:* US/Christmas Island/Japan
*Place:* Playground XD
*Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:* Complementary Principle Kimochi?
*Restaurant:* Any restaurant which serves cheap but delicious Chinese food
*Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.):* I quite like the smell of rain/sea water
*Telly program:* X-Files (ah, good old time)
*Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter ):* Why do we need undies? Throw them away!
*Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine):* None
*Weather:* Windy days rock
*X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple):* This question touches my private part 
*Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.):* Bananas ;_;
*Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.):* Ichigo's


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys. It was really fun reading all of it and getting to know you guys even better XD (For those who've just wandered in and not filled it in, have a go!)

Here's mine, so that my responses to some of yours will make sense:
*Album:* Currently *Mogwai* - _Mr. Beast_ (seeing them in a few days omg!) 
*Book:* _Hitchhikers_ series - Douglas Adams
*Cereal:* Coco Pops
*Dessert:* Waffles w/ ice cream, 
*Experience:* Dreams of flying
*Film:* As Good as it Gets, Malena, Full Metal Jacket
*Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure:* Roti bom - a honeyed variation of 
*Holiday:* Christmas <333
*Ice cream:* Butter pecan
*Job:* Own business (working for people = X_X)
*Kink:* Dark-haired pretties
*Language:* English 
*Manga:* Currently NANA.
*Name:* Nirel, Ajahne, Kaien, Isaiah, Matthew, James
*Overseas destination:* Singapore (been), any scenic European country (hope)
*Place:* Playground at the back of my first home
*Quantum physics principle Question to be asked:* You can speak Chinese? O__O (Hilarity tends to ensue when someone who assumes I'm a  discovers otherwise, esp if they've been using Chinese languages/dialects to talk behind my back XD)
*Restaurant:* La Bananas (fusion place near family residence), which last I heard, moved or closed down T_____T
*Scent:* *, wish that was bottled ... holy crap I did a search and ... Rain in a Bottle! I am SO getting that XD
*People usually say they love the smell of rain, which is what I tend to say when asked too, out of convenience - but did you know that the pleasant smell you think is rain is actually caused by the ground getting wet?  I didn't know there was a word for that smell though, until I googled it up ... from now on I'm going to be a jackass and occasionally respond "petrichor" when someone asks me what my favourite smell is 
*Telly program:* Currently, Rock Star: Supernova
*Undies:* Anything cotton + hipster ftw (myself and on others)
*Voice actor:* Haha omg halp er , , , 
*Weather:* Cloudy 
*X-rated thing:* Homosecks, anything ecchi involving Byakuya
*Yellow-related thing:* Sunflowers
*Zanpakutou:* Byakuya's without a doubt.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Book: Hitchhiker's


YES!


			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Manga: Rurouni Kenshin
> Name: Aurora/Michelle/Vanessa/Ryan/*James*


 I think I used to like Michelle too.


			
				Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Dessert:Hershey's sundae pie


There's such a thing of wonder? T__T


> Experience:500 only 30 more and I'll level up


XDDDDDDDDDDD


			
				chubby said:
			
		

> *Ice cream:* i'm sick of it, i've been around it since birth because my dad owns an ice cream store
> *Job:* i work at the abovementioned ice cream store


You're shattering the dreams of children around the world XD Still sounds awesome on paper though. And that's a ridiculously gorgeous looking Lamborghini *_*


			
				Mario said:
			
		

> Cereal: Count Chocula & *Cocoa Puffs*..... <33333


 (Cocoa Puffs and Coco Pops are similar)


			
				Mike said:
			
		

> Language: English/Tagalog


You're full/part Filipino? =O


> Restaurant: Street vendors that sell a wide range of snacks, from satay-like stuff to the more interesting parts of animal anatomy. All served on a stick with the dip of your choice. Delicious snacks are delicious.


Satay lover! <3


			
				Mike's blessed sig said:
			
		

> Gankutsuou (The Count of Monte Cristo) DDL [episodes 1-9]


OMG MAY THE GODS OF YURI RAIN WRITHING ORGY-HAPPY GORGEOUS NYMPHETTES UPON YOU I'VE BEEN LOOKING EVERYWHERE FOR A DDL/IRC DCC FOR GANKUTSUOUuuuuUu 


			
				Rez said:
			
		

> Experience: Anything that causes my adrenaline to kick in because I think I'm about to die XD


XDDDDDDDD


> Overseas destination:
> Place:


X3


> Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.): Occa


XDDDDDD <3 And I didn't get the quantum physics joke Rez, I must be daft XD

Ack have to run, I'll respond to the others another time ^^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 29, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *Album (music):* Iron & Wine - Our Endless Numbered Days
> 
> *Book:* Egads, way too many to choose. [indecisive copout]
> 
> ...


.....................................


----------



## Reznor (Jul 29, 2006)

> Cereal: Trix
> 
> Dessert: ...Trix? Err, anything strawberry, really.


 You bastard.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 29, 2006)

Mario said:
			
		

> Cereal: Count Chocula & Cocoa Puffs..... <33333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!! 

Chocolate cereals FTW 
*So that's 2 things I share in common with Mel, the other one's soccer (football)*


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 29, 2006)

Album (music): UP! - Shania Twain
Book: The Old Man and the Sea - E. Hemingway
Cereal: Frosted Flakes (Tony the tiger) & Honey Smacks (Dig 'Em the Frog)
Dessert: Tiramisu.
Experience: No Comment?
Film: Snatch - Guy Ritchie.
Gundam haha kidding Guilty pleasure: Downblouse peeks. 
Holiday (Christmas etc.): Love them all.
Ice cream: Dulce de Leche.
Job: Writer - Author.
Kink (goth lolis, piercings whatever floats ur boat lol): Belly Button rings.
Language: French and Spanish.
Manga: Berserk - I'm gay for Griffith. 
Name (people/character names): Constantine & Maximus Decimus Meridius.
Overseas destination: Maui & Lanai islands. 
Place: Under a Willow tree on a windy day.
Quantum physics principle Question to be asked: Why the fuck did you do that?
Restaurant: Souvlaki - Greece. 
Scent (perfumes, or the rain, etc.): Moist, fresh-cut grass, the Gardenia flower and a very long list. 
Telly program: King of Queens.
Undies (on yourself or others, doesn't matter): Boxers for me, G-string for she.
Voice actor (Japanese or dub is fine): Sasuke & Orochimaru - Japanese.
Weather: Cold, cloudy and windy. 
X-rated thing (porn, fetish, a yaoi/yuri/het couple): Cum-swallowing chicks. 
Yellow-related thing (bananas, the Coldplay song, your favourite shirt etc.): Not really fond of the color Yellow, but Sunshine and cold Lemon juice, I guess.
Zanpakutou (Ichigo's, Byakuya's etc.): Not really familiar with the Bleach manga/anime, but I've heard that Tousen's Zanpakutou is cool so I'll go with that.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 29, 2006)

*BANNNZAAAIIII ORCAAAAAAA*


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 30, 2006)

Oro your back
how have you been?

Hello all


----------



## Reznor (Jul 30, 2006)

Sayo, do the questions!


----------



## chubby (Jul 30, 2006)

dont do it!!! if you give in to Reznor's will, he gains complete control of your actions!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 30, 2006)

Hersheys Sundae Pie


----------



## chubby (Jul 30, 2006)

how is it possible to be as random as you are? how do we get from whatever it is we were talking about to posting a picture of hershey pie???

WHERE IS THE LOGIC?!?!?!?!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 30, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> dont do it!!! if you give in to Reznor's will, he gains complete control of your actions!!!


Uh, chubby, Rez _already_ has control of Celly's actions since day one.


----------



## chubby (Jul 30, 2006)

oh...right, forgot about that


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 30, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> how is it possible to be as random as you are? how do we get from whatever it is we were talking about to posting a picture of hershey pie???
> 
> WHERE IS THE LOGIC?!?!?!?!





			
				Yu said:
			
		

> Dessert:Hershey's sundae pie





			
				Melbelle said:
			
		

> You're *full*/part Filipino? =O





> OMG MAY THE GODS OF YURI RAIN WRITHING ORGY-HAPPY GORGEOUS NYMPHETTES UPON YOU I'VE BEEN LOOKING EVERYWHERE FOR A DDL/IRC DCC FOR GANKUTSUOUuuuuUu



All of them will be up... eventually. :sweat


----------



## Reznor (Jul 31, 2006)

> Uh, chubby, Rez already has control of Celly's actions since day one.


 Day one was closer to the time when Celly hated teh Reznor


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> how is it possible to be as random as you are? how do we get from whatever it is we were talking about to posting a picture of hershey pie???
> 
> WHERE IS THE LOGIC?!?!?!?!


If you look hard enough there's almost always logic behind my actions.


----------



## chubby (Jul 31, 2006)

how can anyone hate Reznor?!?!?! 

but you're so full of win and good 



			
				Lord Yu said:
			
		

> If you look hard enough there's almost always logic behind my actions.


*tries looking hard enough* i can't do it! im not on that level of deep thought yet, give me a couple of years with some buddhist monks and then, _maybe_, i can figure it out


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 31, 2006)

Off to see my favourite band (Mogwai), will be away for a couple of days. Read the last couple of pages, will respond when I get back ... funny how I always seem to have to rush off after logging on these days XD;;

p.s.  to Celly (fill in the quiz! XD And Set-chan too, if you've got time to be asking people questions in the OT surely you've got time to fill that in )


----------



## mow (Jul 31, 2006)

MEL  EAR PLUGS! EAR PLUGS XD

Have a fun safe trip


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 31, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Off to see my favourite band (Mogwai), will be away for a couple of days. Read the last couple of pages, will respond when I get back ... funny how I always seem to have to rush off after logging on these days XD;;



COoool :amazed
have fun 

Hey Moe


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 31, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Off to see my favourite band (Mogwai), will be away for a couple of days. Read the last couple of pages, will respond when I get back ... funny how I always seem to have to rush off after logging on these days XD;;



I sincerely envy you. Mogwai is love.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 31, 2006)

auto rock for the win


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 31, 2006)

BelleMelle said:
			
		

> Off to see my favourite band (Mogwai), will be away for a couple of days. Read the last couple of pages, will respond when I get back ... funny how I always seem to have to rush off after logging on these days XD;;


No fun rushing to things before a big trip. Especially if you're going on the road to see Mogwai..... I are teh jealous. ^^

Nevertheless, have a great time, and come back safe, K?  

Moemoe, sup, mate.....


----------



## jkingler (Aug 1, 2006)

Ah, shit! Mogwai? 

Be sure to give us a full report on their performance and such. I can only enjoy their live shows vicariously, so I am counting on you!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 1, 2006)

^ You forgot to ask for pics, Kingler.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2006)

^ Reports include pictures


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 1, 2006)

^ Some reports don't.

That's why I made clear that Mellebelle _must_ post pics.


----------



## chubby (Aug 1, 2006)

yankees suck!!! 

did you see Big Papi's walk off yesterday? my house was going crazy


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 1, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> yankees suck!!!
> 
> did you see Big Papi's walk off yesterday? my house was going crazy


*BO-
RING!!*

He's in so much steroids, he actually sweats testosterone!!


----------



## chubby (Aug 1, 2006)

HE DOES NOT DO STEROIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  if he did steroids he would be much less fat, and much more muscular.....like Jason Giambi

and your just jealous cuz we're still in first place


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 1, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> and your just jealous cuz we're still in first place


Not for long, meatwad, not for long..... *coughschokecoughs*


----------



## chubby (Aug 1, 2006)

i wish i was meatwad  he's made of hilarious and win


----------



## Blue (Aug 6, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Off to see my favourite band (Mogwai), will be away for a couple of days. Read the last couple of pages, will respond when I get back ...


?But the same servant went out, and found one of his fellowservants, which owed him an hundred pence: and he laid hands on him, and took him by the throat, saying, Pay me that thou owest.?


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> ?But the same servant went out, and found one of his fellowservants, which owed him an hundred pence: and he laid hands on him, and took him by the throat, saying, Pay me that thou owest.?



"So his fellow-servant fell down and besought him, saying, Have *patience *with me, and I will pay thee."


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 6, 2006)

Oro 
dude your still alive 
i feared for the worse 
nice to see you again man


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 6, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Oro



Jeffy. 



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> dude your still alive



Alive and kicking, my friend.



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> i feared for the worse



The worst has yet to come.  



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> nice to see you again man



Nice to see you again too, Bro. How have you been doing and how's your Art career coming along?


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice animated sig Oro, make it yourself?


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 6, 2006)

Kunstgjødsel said:
			
		

> Nice animated sig Oro, make it yourself?



Thanks, Will. Yes, I did it myself as always. I used some art from pokefreak and Batanga's DAs, but both the animation and the concept are my work.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

Sweet. What program do you use for that?


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 6, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Jeffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excuse me?
this is a part of the awnser 

doing good
lots of progress during the hollidays


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 6, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> "So his fellow-servant fell down and besought him, saying, Have *patience *with me, and I will pay thee."



Waiting for me, I suppose.

_"And he would not: but went and cast him into prison, till he should pay the debt."_


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 8, 2006)

♪ Here, I come
bringing you
a bump-bump-bump, bump... ♪ [/Xmas carol?]


----------



## Reznor (Aug 8, 2006)

OOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAA 

*searches*


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 8, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAA
> 
> *searches*



*intercepts*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 8, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *intercepts*


*tackles*

Fumbllllllle!! [/Chris Berman]

*returns*

He could... go... all... the...


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 8, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> He could... go... all... the...



I don't think we're at that point in our relationship. :x


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 8, 2006)

^ I see now, Jack...

*penalty flag was thrown at the point of the tackle*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 9, 2006)

I rather thought it was thrown prior to the play. False start, or some such negating thing. 

It's like the sex never happened.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 9, 2006)

<3 to you lunatics. Grandpa passed away, week has and will be occupied w/ his wake + funeral. Be less asshole-y to your loved ones y'all ^^


----------



## Reznor (Aug 9, 2006)

> I don't think we're at that point in our relationship. :x


 Does that really ever matter to you?


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2006)

^^My condolences dear. 



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Does that really ever matter to you?



How much are you offering?


----------



## chubby (Aug 9, 2006)

that avatar of the butterfly on Uryu's lip is so wierd!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> that avatar of the butterfly on Uryu's lip is so wierd!!!



H...have you seen your own avatar? :x


----------



## chubby (Aug 9, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> H...have you seen your own avatar? :x




you best watch what you say about Meatwad, for he has the gift (it's from an Aqua Teen Hunger Force episode)

but i think that my avy is awesome.....although the artist showed a bit too much detail in Meatwad's crotch area


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2006)

W...who are you? :x


----------



## chubby (Aug 9, 2006)

i'm John a.k.a. chubby, why do you ask?


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2006)

My default omniscience is slipping. DDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## chubby (Aug 9, 2006)

does that mean you want to hear my life story as well?


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm fully aware of your chubbiness. The story lies therein. u_u


----------



## chubby (Aug 9, 2006)

but i'm not actually chubby ;____;

its a common mistake, everyone thinks i'm chubby because of my name, i have a pic somewhere in the member pic thread....i should find that and have it at my disposal


----------



## Yasha (Aug 9, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Grandpa passed away, week has and will be occupied w/ his wake + funeral.



Oh, my condolence to you and your family. May your Ah Kong rest in peace in heaven.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 9, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> <3 to you lunatics. Grandpa passed away, week has and will be occupied w/ his wake + funeral. Be less asshole-y to your loved ones y'all ^^


i'm very sorry to hear that Mel


----------



## Dommy (Aug 10, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> <3 to you lunatics. Grandpa passed away, week has and will be occupied w/ his wake + funeral. Be less asshole-y to your loved ones y'all ^^






Occa, 節哀順變... Ah Kong會永存在妳心中的! 妳要堅強--- 加油哦!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

SOMEONE SAY BUTTSECKS?! 

(>^_^)>(>^_^)> (>^_^(>O.o)> (>^_(>O.O)> (>^_^(>o.O)> (>^_(>O.O)> (>^_^)>(>-_-)> (>(>HOLYSHIT)> (>^_^)> ... (>*_*)>


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't get your hopes up Davey.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Don't get your hopes up Davey.


i bet its not only the hope that is up


----------



## chubby (Aug 10, 2006)

^

nice one jef!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 10, 2006)

Life is pretty much over if you become fat...

Ahhh! I am going to create a Nicotine Golem. I will call him son and he will call me father and we will bond. At night, I will lick him. 

I WANT A CIGARETTE. That is all. -.-


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd definitely go gay for your nicotine golem of a surrogate son.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 10, 2006)

=)

That's just swell. So, ito, how did you spend your summer?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 10, 2006)

Funny, I was gonna ask you the same question, Toilet.  =D


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2006)

I was going to ask everyone that!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 29, 2006)

^ XD @ Rez's member of the week.

Random downloadage so the link doesn't go to waste: *Link Removed* PVC goodness (and 2 Monoral songs thrown in). For those who want the full version of Kiri (Ergo Proxy OP), click on the Kiri lyrics in my sig.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 29, 2006)

Summer's over? Thank god. I fucking hate the heat.

Eh...I didn't do anything but play on the interwebs and get drunk on the weekends, really. Failed to find work, but meh.

Ah, I didn't know you were an EP fan, Mel. Good taste 
Hell, the OP alone is almost enough to keep me watching it, even if it was just a video of a box of shit every week. It's hot, as the kids say.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mel do you still come here?

where is everybody

 and still no keychain in my mailbox


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 4, 2006)

She spends more time in the Byauya FC. Can't blame her, he is the greatest of Bleach characters.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 9, 2006)

This FC does NOT deserve 2nd page relegation, cause Mel is love.

<3


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 9, 2006)

i agree about that Mario


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2006)

*invades thread*


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2006)

*encircles and captures*

Fun fact: Over 500 German prisoners of war during WWII escaped their camps in the United States and lived in America. 2 of them are still known and living in the US.

You are now living in the Occa fanclub. Welcome.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2006)

> Fun fact: Over 500 German prisoners of war during WWII escaped their camps in the United States and lived in America. 2 of them are still known and living in the US.


 It would be cool if they had super powers.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 4, 2006)

Jef88 said:
			
		

> Mel do you still come here?


_[Literally a month later]_  Er, uh, why YES! XD;; Seventh Wave is right though, I faff about much more in the Byakuya FC unfortunately/fortunately/did you know Byakuya is really really hot?



> and still no keychain in my mailbox


I'll PM you when I've resent another one <3 POS Malaysia FTL >(

...and I'm totally using Dan's chibi inter-captain abuse pic to bump the Byakuya FC whenever it needs one XD

Off to watch D.Gray-man and will be scarce for the rest of the week (off to much lovelier neighbouring country to see a fantastic comedian, click link in sig spoiler for a sample of his awesomeness), take care everyone <3


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome back, Melly!


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2006)

Shall miss you, have a good time - I've not even gone to see a professional comedian, they never really had me laughing until recently. Maybe maturity lets you see the lighter side of immaturity.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2006)

Have fun occa =D


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 6, 2006)

I like being immature, its fun. Maturity looks boring, and filled with no fun.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 6, 2006)

Russell Peters is awesome. XD

Lose some weightfatBOY!

I swear, his impersonations of Chinese people get me every time, mostly because they are so pitch-perfect. XD He, a Canadian of Indian descent, is as good at impersonating Chinese people's accents as Dat Phan, an American of Vietnamese descent (from San Diego, my hometown, Vietnamese capital of the States) is at doing Vietnamese accents. It's uncanny. 

Also, bonus funny shit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



probably the worst (and best!!!) impression of Asian folks by an Asian ever, and so awesome because of it: 

For Naruto fans XD: 
doing Vietnamese accents

Average Asian ftw:
doing Vietnamese accents

doing Vietnamese accents

doing Vietnamese accents

doing Vietnamese accents
Bobby Lee is awesome. I want to see him live so bad.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 6, 2006)

That Dat Phan sure is funny.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 6, 2006)

Of the three I linked, he's actually my least favorite. I feel like a traitor for saying it, being a native San Diegan and friend to more Viets than I can count, but it's true.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate it when Melly's FC is relegated to the second page.

Time for a bump!!! Why? Cause The Rock says so....


----------



## Reznor (Oct 22, 2006)

Good job, Naru.

I need more occahol


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 22, 2006)

Me too.
Come on, let's drink some more Occahol till we can't feel feelings no more.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 22, 2006)

XD <3 you guys. I've actually been wanting to tank this for months now, because I was really inactive at one point + even when I'm around often, I just can't maintain interaction at a decent level in this FC, which isn't really nice for the people who bother to post regularly here XD;; _*blames everything on the Byakuya FC*_ I'm not sure how Dan @ the owner feels about this though


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2006)

It's inactive, the magic is dead. T__T

Just keep a place for it (and occa fans who don't happen to be Byakuya fans) in your heart.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2006)

Blue said:


> (and occa fans who don't happen to be Byakuya fans)


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2006)

Reznor said:


> Good job, Naru.
> 
> I need more occahol


----------



## Sayo (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers!  	:byakuya


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 22, 2006)

Celly!  XD


Blue said:


> Just keep a place for it (and occa fans who don't happen to be Byakuya fans) in your heart.



I'll try to post more in other member FCs and such  (XD @ Spectrum quote in sig). Or you guys can just hop in the Byakuya FC, membership isn't necessary <3

It's been a pleasure faffing about here w/ all of you  Do the honours whenever, Blue-chan <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 22, 2006)

At least I'll try a proper send-off.

*R.I.P. Occasionalutopia FC

Born: 
February 7th - 2005
Passed away: 
October 31st - 2006*​
The place where all our Occaness banter was always around, and where we always defended one Byakuya Kuchiki, otherwise, we'd be hung had we done the opposite.

See ya, space cowboy.

PS: Mel sure looks kawaii with a Yankee hat on!!


----------



## jkingler (Oct 22, 2006)

It is only fitting that the Occa FC would end as the first Occatober draws to a close. 

I motion to keep this bitch alive until Occatober 31, so we can at least celebrate the first (and only?) Holloween, the best (and only?) hollowday ever! You know, it's the night when Byakuya roams the streets, dispatches ruffians both dead and alive, and smexes the ladies handing out candy...and maybe some of the guys, too. 

We should end this in a special way, since it's a special lady we are talking about here!

Let's make sure this FC goes out with a (gang)bang!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 22, 2006)

I Second that emotion, Joe!! 

We do need an 18-pack of Occahol, or an Occakeg will do.... where's the tap!!??


*cues the piano solo from "The Incredible Hulk"*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 23, 2006)

> XD <3 you guys. I've actually been wanting to tank this for months now, because I was really inactive at one point + even when I'm around often, I just can't maintain interaction at a decent level in this FC, which isn't really nice for the people who bother to post regularly here XD;; *blames everything on the Byakuya FC* I'm not sure how Dan @ the owner feels about this though


 Sasuke doesn't post in his FC either, yet we don't trash it.

I veto the trashing motion. Sorry


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 23, 2006)

Occa will be smexed by me dressed up as Byakuya no doubt.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 23, 2006)

Byakuya's already sexing her up, Yoshi-boy!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 23, 2006)

Byakuya = awesome.

I = awesome.

I = Byakuya.

I am Byakuya, because I am awesome.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 23, 2006)

You = Yoshi

Yoshi + Reznor = Riding onto the sunset!! YEE-HAA!!


----------



## Reznor (Oct 23, 2006)

> You = Yoshi
> Yoshi + Reznor = Riding onto the sunset!! YEE-HAA!!


 Yeeeeee-haaaaaaaa!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 23, 2006)

The ultimate combination! Too bad the member name Yoshi is already taken.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 23, 2006)

You could always take *[insert Yoshi color here]Yoshi*


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 23, 2006)

Yoshi would be the ultimate member name for me.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2006)

Seventh Wave said:
			
		

> The ultimate combination! Too bad the member name Yoshi is already taken.


 By a guy with 0 posts who hasn't signed on in almost 2 years?

Fuck'em. You are the new Yoshi.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

.....*looks at name** 

I LOVE YOU REZ!*

Your awesome level is...over 9000!*

*gives Reznor ultimate golden ride**


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2006)

Stop posting so I can put this to sleep. :/

You guys are like playing fetch with Old Yeller.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2006)

> Stop posting so I can put this to sleep. :/
> You guys are like playing fetch with Old Yeller.


 If this dies, then we'll all have to start posting in that one guy from Bleach that she likes. I don't know anything about that guy ;__;

How about we move it to Non-Naruto FCs and make this be a fanclub about the concept of Occa, rather than the member?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2006)

But Old Yeller's rabies would be well and good if they were directed at a tennis ball. 



/throws


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2006)

Where the hell were you guys when Yeller was healthy and needed a walk?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

I was on a train, listening to the sound of Muzak. I was so tired I had Gravity Eyelids, and so thirsty I had Lips of Ashes. I don't sleep much though so I have the Blackest Eyes.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2006)

> Where the hell were you guys when Yeller was healthy and needed a walk?


 When it's on page 2, you forget about it. X__X

That's what kills FCs. The page 1 fanclubs are posted in again and the page 2 fanclubs are forgotten ;__;

It's page 1 now though


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

We will all ride it onto the first page 4var!


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Oct 24, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2006)

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


 

A new member....


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

*captures*

ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2006)

@Yoshi: We''l resurrect this FC like Lazarus! 

/Porcupine Tree ref overload.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2006)

Good plan, jk.

ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2006)

Reznor said:


> Good plan, jk.
> 
> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> ...


I'm one of you, I'm one of you [/monotonish voice]


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

jkingler said:


> @Yoshi: We''l resurrect this FC like Lazarus!
> 
> /Porcupine Tree ref overload.


You got the refs! You = win.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2006)

I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU
I'M ONE OF YOU


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

WE GET IT
WE GET IT
WE GET IT
WE GET IT


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2006)

OK, now let's make the best out of this FC before Dani puts it out of its misery, Old Yeller style. :can
*hopes it lasts till Halloween, for the entire month of Occatober*


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2006)

Hells yeah biatches.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2006)

Occatoberfest, beeyotches!!


----------



## Reznor (Oct 25, 2006)

> Occatoberfest, beeyotches!!


 Yeah! 
*retitles*


----------



## jkingler (Oct 25, 2006)

And the prettiest bottom part sigs, too!


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2006)

*Uke stick for old time's sake*


----------



## jkingler (Oct 25, 2006)

*rolling pin parry for great justice*


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's my ID:


Now pass the booze please.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2006)

I lost my ID a few months ago, but I'll look for it now!!

*drives a DMC-12 DeLorean with a Flux Capacitor and nuclear reactor to attain the 1.21 gigawatts needed to make the capacitor work*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 25, 2006)

> *drives a DMC-12 DeLorean with a Flux Capacitor and nuclear reactor to attain the 1.21 gigawatts needed to make the capacitor work*


 He actaully says "jigawatts" - which isn't a real word.
Physicists make fun of him all the time.

Actually, time travel movies always get to me. Wouldn't anything you do in the past have already taken after? For some reason, when something happens in the movie takes precident over when it happens in the timeline.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2006)

You know, it never came up to me before till now.
Come to think of it, there was a deleted scene in BTTF II where old Biff is erased from existence.

But enough about that.
TO THE DeLOREAN!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 25, 2006)

I want to go back in time to see a Led Zeppelin concert.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 25, 2006)

^ Excellent use of time travel. I'd go back to see Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jeff Buckley and Pink Floyd when they weren't at each other's throats T_T


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 25, 2006)

We can go to all of those with my time machine! When I get one.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2006)

Basically, I'd go back to 1923 and watch the very first game at Yankee Stadium, then go to 1964 and watch the Beatles' concert at Shea Stadium (damn, these NY stadiums are old), and then I'd sneak in to the hospital where I was born without fucking up the past, then I'd go to 1973 and kill Pinochet.

Oh, and I'd go forward 30 years in the future to know the following:

1) Who wins the next 30 World Series
2) Who wins the next 30 Super Bowls
3) Who wins the next 7 World Cups
4) Who wins the next 30 EPL championships and UEFA Champions League



Yoshi said:


> We can go to all of those with my time machine! When I get one.


Sure, but I'll run the list for you on prices to assemble a time machine.

1) DMC-12 DeLorean: US$20,000
2) Flux Capacitor: Household materials and a pinch of Physics
3) Nuclear Chamber for powering up F.C.: US$45,000+
4) The services and counseling of Dr. Emmett L. Brown: US$340/hour
5) Hoverboard: Go to the year 2025 and buy one!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll use the power of my imagination!

...

I'm too tired. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 25, 2006)

I want some Occahol! Here's my ID!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 25, 2006)

^ Nice ID XD occahol supplies run out by the end of the month though =O

@Yoshi: You might also want to post the stock for that beautiful shounen Byakuya in your sig @ the Byaks FC when you're no longer tired, it needs a bump soon <3 [/not obsessed at all]


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 25, 2006)

To the FC!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2006)

I guess I'll be the truck driver bringing a truck-full of Occahol!! XD

Damn, I need a siggie myself!! ;___;

And how you be, Mel?? Have you let go of my plushie sent to ya yet? O:


EDIT: Anyways, we need to make "The Occamobile"


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 25, 2006)

He definitely looks good for halloween eh Mel? Best of the three (since is so cool and awesome and everything )


----------



## Reznor (Oct 25, 2006)

> ^ Nice ID XD occahol supplies run out by the end of the month though =O


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ;___;

If you trash it, I'll just conspire with other FC owners to convert their FCs into mini-Occa FCs 

(Though, I'd like some occahol now! =D)
ID:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 25, 2006)

Never trash this FC!! Sacrilege!! ;___;


----------



## Sayo (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Occa will you take me back? i'm going to rehab so i'm willing to also gain custody over vash again. ;_;


----------



## jkingler (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm going to rock a mullet for Halloween.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2006)

Going as a Samurai, yet again - I've had a katana for years, so the addition of a bathrobe makes for easy costuming.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm going as a gangsta thug. Worked well for this evening, the ladies said I looked gooood. Hopefully pictures from tonight will be available soon.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 29, 2006)

I was looking pretty sexy too. Since you can't help but, when sporting a manly mullet.


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

Mullets are the epitome of manliness.



Blue said:


> Going as a Samurai, yet again - I've had a katana for years, so the addition of a bathrobe makes for easy costuming.



I went as a Samurai a few times during halloween. XD I earn a few katanas so the rest is easy to throw together. =X


----------



## Sayo (Oct 29, 2006)

I was in the States last year around this time with halloween, sjeeesh everywhere u went everybody had halloween stuff, giantic decorations and puppets in their gardens too, we don't have anything like that here, ofcourse halloween is a american thing too with all the merchendise around it


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

Sayo said:


> I was in the States last year around this time with halloween, sjeeesh everywhere u went everybody had halloween stuff, giantic decorations and puppets in their gardens too, we don't have anything like that here, ofcourse halloween is a american thing too with all the merchendise around it



Halloween in most places in the states get really hectic and overly decorative like that.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 29, 2006)

Americans intend to put all their money in their house and stuff, to gain reputation and show off their welth, why we here mostly work our arses off, live in pretty normal houses and travel around the world in our holidays, best example of this are those neighberhoods with the large houses each with space between them, garage, your typical _paper boy throws paper on your doorstep _house, you don't see that type of stuff here, the houses with the space between em, either you live pretty normal @ houses build right next to eachother, or a big fat villa with a garden of 20595 km.

AND IF YOUR A STUDENT U LIVE IN A FLAT BECAUSE YOU CAN'T PAY ANYTHING . ..


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2006)

True, being a student is poor. Still fun though. I'd rather be happy than rich. Are you happy Celly?


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

Sayo said:


> Americans intend to put all their money in their house and stuff, to gain reputation and show off their welth, why we here mostly work our arses off, live in pretty normal houses and travel around the world in our holidays, best example of this are those neighberhoods with the large houses each with space between them, garage, your typical _paper boy throws paper on your doorstep _house, you don't see that type of stuff here, the houses with the space between em, either you live pretty normal @ houses build right next to eachother, or a big fat villa with a garden of 20595 km.
> 
> AND IF YOUR A STUDENT U LIVE IN A FLAT BECAUSE YOU CAN'T PAY ANYTHING . ..



I think you have that confused with the 1950's.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

Sayo said:


> I was in the States last year around this time with halloween, sjeeesh everywhere u went everybody had halloween stuff, giantic decorations and puppets in their gardens too, we don't have anything like that here, ofcourse halloween is a american thing too with all the merchendise around it


And you were in Chicago, no less.

Tough timing finding yourself during the White Sox's run. Just be glad you didn't come to New York in October 2000, or you'd been irate. O:


----------



## Sayo (Oct 29, 2006)

> Are you happy Celly?


shit no, i'm one sad friend, friend.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe getting laid a lot will help. Or true love. It's 50/50.


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

Sayo said:


> shit no, i'm one sad friend, friend.



Being sad is no fun.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 29, 2006)

*gets totally wasted and makes out with occa's best friend*

AAhh.. my head.... 

*wakes up with a pair of panties on his head*


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> *gets totally wasted and makes out with occa's best friend*
> 
> AAhh.. my head....
> 
> *wakes up with a pair of panties on his head*



Give me back my panties.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 29, 2006)

I drank lots and lots of Occahol last night. Perhaps too much, if it's possible to do so when you don't even get drunk from it. XD

/jello shots ftw


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2006)

Javier did pretty good, Mel's best friend is reasonably cute - you may wish to watch out for her husband tho, he doesn't fuck around. =X

*does some occahol jell-o shots*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

Jink said:


> Give me back my panties.


Damn, Julius. Who knew you wore lacey panties and thong!! :S


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> Damn, Julius. Who knew you wore lacey panties and thong!! :S



I thought everyone knew. :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

Not me, I expected you to wear a thong-cup or something.


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

I need to find someone who's 21 to buy me occahol.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2006)

Come over to England and you can find younger people to buy you alcohol.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2006)

Just a few more months. Then delicious alcohol will be mine.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2006)

It's mine already. Mmmmmmm it's soooo goood.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> Come over to England and you can find younger people to buy you alcohol.


I can buy you all alcohol...

Occahol in a keg, here we come!!
Who's got the tap??


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 29, 2006)

> Give me back my panties.


nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  



Blue said:


> Javier did pretty good, Mel's best friend is reasonably cute - you may wish to watch out for her husband tho, he doesn't fuck around. =X
> 
> *does some occahol jell-o shots*


husband? she said they were divorced 
at least I got the panties 

*looks after another friend of a friend*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

Here, wanna meet my gf's friends?
They're virgin, and The Naru knows you like to break'em!!!


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



But I need them back.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> It's mine already. Mmmmmmm it's soooo goood.



CURSE YE BRITS AND YOUR LOWER DRINKING AGE!


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

What's the legal drinking age over there?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 29, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> Here, wanna meet my gf's friends?
> They're virgin, and The Naru knows you like to break'em!!!



Virgins? Thats all you needed to say!


Ps. they are not like 15 or somethin right dude... like..you know, you ARE weird.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

I said they're legal (In between 19 and 22 enough for you?)


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 29, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> I said they're legal (In between 19 and 22 enough for you?)


So old?   (jk XDDD)

Sounds allright, do they like body-shots? 

*talks with one of them*

_I got a huge penis and tons of money. I wanna lick you clean.  _


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

Best pickup line ever?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> So old?   (jk XDDD)
> 
> Sounds allright, do they like body-shots?
> 
> ...


LOL, *takes notes*

I'll use that pickup line on them, and if it works for me, it'll certainly work for you!! 

Body-shots? I'm sorry, I'm still new at this, man.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 30, 2006)

Jink said:


> What's the legal drinking age over there?


See below.


			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> The minimum purchase and drinking age in "relevant premises" is 18. Persons aged 16 and over can have a meal with beer, cider or wine in a  restaurant or in a pub with an area specifically set aside for meals. Persons  under the age of 16 may drink beer, porter and cider under the same  circumstances provided they are accompanied by an adult. Alcohol may  be given by parents to children over the age of 5 in a private home.





Lord Yu said:


> CURSE YE BRITS AND YOUR LOWER DRINKING AGE!


What ho you ruffian, come over here and say that to me! I shall ruff you up with my cane.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2006)

You got a cane?? What happened to the good ol' hooliganism I came to love? O:


----------



## Reznor (Oct 30, 2006)

I should put Naru and Jackal on each others ignore lists


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2006)

lol, that'd be ironic and crazy, won't it??


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 30, 2006)

Reznor said:


> I should put Naru and Jackal on each others ignore lists



Done.  . . . . . lawl.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 30, 2006)

^ XD. No fighting here, you drunken louts <3


Sayo said:


> Hey Occa will you take me back? i'm going to rehab so i'm willing to also gain custody over vash again. ;_;


No need for taking back, our love was and always is constant, just seemingly infrequent due to the distance 



jkingler said:


> I drank lots and lots of Occahol last night. Perhaps too much, if it's possible to do so when you don't even get drunk from it. XD
> 
> /jello shots ftw


My lack of drinking experience leads me to beg the question, what is a jello shot? XD

It's Halloween in my time zone. Today I am going dressed as disgruntled uni student in the daytime, and delighted Dirty Three fangirl at pub gig in the night time. I so creative lol.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2006)

^ OMG!!! XDDD

I know asking for pics is too much, but can I ask for pics? 

Have fun, Melly. ^^


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2006)

I second the pic request, Ms. Firewater. 


> My lack of drinking experience leads me to beg the question, what is a jello shot? XD


If you've never made jello, you may want to google it (/lazy), but if you have, or if you've seen it made, here's the deal: to mak jello, you normally boil water, add the powdered gelatin, stir, add cold water, and then you let it set in the fridge. To make jello shots, you do everything the same except you halve the amount of cold water you add, and you add an equal amount of vodka. They are delicious, seemingly innocuous, and deadly. 

I recommend lemon/lime for jello shots, but to each his/her own.


----------



## metronomy (Oct 30, 2006)

We had them at our halloween party last night; tasty and deadly. Pretty hard to actually drink to. We were not sure whether to chew or swallow them whole.

Glad to see 20th Century Boys finally being pimped. I thought it would be only a matter of time.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2006)

All I'll get for Halloween is the same as Charlie Brown.

+reps to the one who guesses that first!! =D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 31, 2006)

Bloaty head?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 31, 2006)

> I second the pic request, Ms. Firewater.


 *thirds request*


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2006)

> Glad to see 20th Century Boys finally being pimped. I thought it would be only a matter of time


And you were correct, sir. 

Just curious: what do you think of my rather plain Monster PP banner?


----------



## Blue (Oct 31, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:


> Bloaty head?



Hay Toilet D:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 31, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:


> Bloaty head?


Sup there, Mr. Toilet.

And nope, but you're close.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 1, 2006)

Mellll~!!!  ^____^


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2006)

O Seme! My Seme! our awesome trip is done
The fans have paired every crack, the pies we sought are fun
The landfill is near, the trolls I hear, the people all despairing
While fallow posts the steady wheel, the fanclub slim and tearing
But O heart! heart! heart!
O the dripping drops of red
Where on the deck my Seme lies
Inactive, disinterested, and dead.

O Seme! My Seme! Rise up and hear the yells
Rise up - for you the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is hung - for you the fandom mills
For you Hard Gay and occohol stays, for you the forum kills
For you they call, the constant harass, their eager faces burning
Here Seme! Dear Sister!
This arm beneath your ass!
It is some dream, that on the list
Occa's time has passed.

My Seme does not answer, her lips are on her face
For if you thought I had other thoughts, that is not the case  
The fanclub is disposed of, empty of rounds, it's voyage closed and done
The fearful trip Askani wrought, comes in with object won
Exult, O members! And play O guitars!
But I, with melancholy dread,
Walk the fanclub where my Seme lies, 
Fallen, inactive and dead.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mell 
how are you doing?
same goes for Sarah

Dani 
how are you as wel 

havent seen you in a wile 

--

LAST POST  //KK
Shall miss this fine establishment. ;__;


----------

